# Super Smash Bros.



## Auramaru (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I was looking into the new SSB and my friends and I are already calling out which characters are our favorites.

There's a lot of return appearances that I didn't think would be there, but I was wondering what character you guys are pumped to play as?

For a list of the confirmed characters: Please click HERE.

I'm still a huuuuge Bowser fan.  Also gotta be pumped to see just regular Charizard being put in 
Dat Greninja tho X_X


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2014)

It's already my favorite game of all time, and it's not even out.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 22, 2014)

Obviously going to play Fox, but I guess Robin and Greninja will be played also quite a fair few times too.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 22, 2014)

LUIGI.

And only Luigi. For life.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm probably going to be using Olimar like I have since 2008. I'll experiment with the other characters, too, and I most likely will play as Villager a fair amount, as well.


----------



## Milo (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll be Fox...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 22, 2014)

wii fit trainer is pretty fun, i want to use robin also.
peach was my main last time so i will play her also.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'll be Fox...


And I'll be Falco...

...and we'll only use Mushrooms...


----------



## Distorted (Jul 22, 2014)

Sheik, Rosalina, Lucario. I already got it planned out. 

I also got a chance to play Lil Mac on that special demo they were doing. He might find his way on my roster the way he hits.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 22, 2014)

Auramaru said:


> For a list of the confirmed characters: Please click HERE.





IGN said:


> There are some other characters that have a good chance to be playable in the game. Namco Bandai has said that characters from Tekken and the Tales of series aren't out of the question


Fuck off IGN, It's not gonna happen.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> IGN



Call of Duty Guy confirmed for Smash - IGN


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 22, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> COD Guy confirmed for Smash - IGN


Fox's new smash is him turning into a lust penis - IGN


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm gonna set up a 4x4 mii battle.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2014)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm gonna set up a 4x4 mii battle.



Speaking of Mii battles, I considered challenging SirRob to a Hitler vs. Churchill match, to see who _really_ would have won in 1v1.

I await your response, sire.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 22, 2014)

I mean if it would make you _really_ really happy, I could consider it


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I mean if it would make you _really_ really happy, I could consider it



Pleeeeaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeee? And you have to play like Hitler would, too! Once I start winning, you have to self-destruct the rest of your stocks!

Also, your thick eyebrows are hot. Will you do it? =3c


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 22, 2014)

There's no love for Samus, Kirby, or Link here - So much fail :v


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Pleeeeaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeee? And you have to play like Hitler would, too! Once I start winning, you have to self-destruct the rest of your stocks!
> 
> Also, your thick eyebrows are hot. Will you do it? =3c


Wait, I'M Hitler?? I mean, okay, I don't see why not


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Wait, I'M Hitler?? I mean, okay, I don't see why not



Yay! I mean, you could play as Mussolini if you'd rather, but he's not as iconic. I'm full of happy now, though. Thanks for being my history battle buddy! We should do Napoleon vs. Russian Winter next! Well, when I figure out how to make a Mii that looks like Russian Winter.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2014)

Okay, okay, let's not go nuts here. I can only take so much stimulation.
Grandpa Rob's had enough action for one day


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Okay, okay, let's not go nuts here. I can only take so much stimulation.
> Grandpa Rob's had enough action for one day


Aww, really? I can take lots more! I'm beyond ready!
I'm just getting warmed up! I have tons of other ideas in mind for what we could do together!
My history battle buddy and me~


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 23, 2014)

In Brawl, I kicked serious ass with Rob, Olimar and Toon Link. 

I'm curious on how villager plays out.

Also, my mom hated the wii fit trainer when we got Wii Fit a few years back. It would be interesting to see her/him.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> In Brawl, I kicked serious ass with Rob, Olimar and Toon Link.
> 
> I'm curious on how villager plays out.



My man! It's like every time you talk, you turn out to be even cooler than I previously thought. You can join in with me and Rob. You can be Gandhi.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Okay, okay, let's not go nuts here. I can only take so much stimulation.
> Grandpa Rob's had enough action for one day


How awful.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 23, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> How awful.



I'm making a robot Mii and beating it up because you're mean to my grandpa history battle buddy all the time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 23, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm making a robot Mii and beating it up because you're mean to my grandpa history battle buddy all the time.


See if I care?


----------



## ZettaBit (Jul 23, 2014)

Link was always the best. Don't have a wii u or 3ds but i am sure he will reign supreme again xD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 23, 2014)

ZettaBit said:


> Link was always the best. Don't have a wii u or 3ds but i am sure he will reign supreme again xD


He was shit for last two games.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 23, 2014)

No StarWolf or Jigglypuff? ]: Sadface. I've been owning with puff since the 64 days. At least Dedede is still here with his awesome theme song to comfort me.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 23, 2014)

I would play mario, fox, megaman, luigi, marth, lucario, yoshi, ike, and girl marth. 
In melee I was unstoppable with luigi, dr mario, and fox
In brawl that changed to luigi and lucario
Wonder what the next team will be


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Jul 23, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> My man! It's like every time you talk, you turn out to be even cooler than I previously thought. You can join in with me and Rob. You can be Gandhi.









Oh how I wish this was real.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 23, 2014)

I've been a huge fan since the N64 release. Words cannot describe how stoked I am for this game; I was happy enough with Brawl as the final game in the series. 

Charizard (wish I could say PT), Samus, Ike, and Jiggly were mah bois in Brawl, though I'll use just about anyone if boredom strikes. Can't say I'm a fan of Bowser's stance change... 

Apart from that, none of the new characters really appeal to me other than Robin and Palutena. Charizard is all my mind is on right now. lol


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of the metal gear series so im a little sad snake won't be involved in this one, he was actually really good for me. I could fight really well with him. Little mac might be fun though


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 23, 2014)

I find it funny that way the characters are balanced.
Say, Little Mac is a boxer; Palutena is a Goddess. Can a boxer beat up a Goddess?

Absolutely.


----------



## Jayke (Jul 23, 2014)

I would love to play as Lucario. Too bad I only have the 3DS, because the Wii U graphics are better.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 23, 2014)

I am more than willing to sacrifice graphics for the ability to play Smash Bros on the toilet. 
Not that the graphics on the 3DS version are bad at all.


----------



## Jayke (Jul 23, 2014)

I dislike the black lines around the characters.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 23, 2014)

salmjaco said:


> I dislike the black lines around the characters.


You can disable them.

You can choose from thick lines, thin lines, or no lines.


----------



## Jayke (Jul 23, 2014)

Well thanks!


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm going to need to try out the characters before I can decide. I like to try out all characters so I'm excited about all of them.

Kirby has been my favorite since 64 but not my best ever since. Back in Melee I was a terror with Jigglypuff and in brawl I got fairly decent with Wolf and Olimar.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2014)

speaking of trying out, i really want to spend a long period of time with rosalina, the 2 minute FFA demo was no where near enough to even bother trying her out.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2014)

I personally want to spend a long time with Fox. You know, Persona style.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You know, Persona style.


literally what?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> literally what?


[yt]htCqhjO14vU[/yt]


----------



## FangWarrior (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm excited, I'm burning to play THIS GAME.

Fox, sonic, bowser, charizard, mega man, vilager, Wolf, <---(IF he gets announced.) and Wii fit trainer are some of my favorite characters, I'm looking forward to playing them all.


Sad that Samurai Goro isn't confirmed... He would have been such a sweet character.


----------



## Nekokami (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm surprised Dillon from that eShop game is just a trophy.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jul 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> *youtube vid here*



I thought you were going to post the vid with Minato and Elizabeth. They had the most fun.

Edit: I'm kinda curious how the wii fit person will do. I'm not too sure about it after watching the demo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]htCqhjO14vU[/yt]


I was expecting something gay and lewd.

Glad I was wrong.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> I was expecting something gay and lewd.
> 
> Glad I was wrong.


I want to touch Fox's exposed private area and burn my skin oils into his memory


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I want to touch Fox's exposed private area and burn my skin oils into his memory



Hawt. See, if you talked that way to a real person, you might get results.


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 24, 2014)

(I love P3!)
I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge furfag when it comes to Smash Bros. so I am pretty loyal to Fox & Wolf. I'll be really sad if for some reason Wolf doesn't make the cut. Wolf his pink costume is da best :3

Although a new Smash in general will be fun.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 25, 2014)

Hitler, psh, that's so 2006. 

*I'M* going to make Edgar Allan Poe, Pocahontas, Mr. Bill, and Hermione fight each other.


----------



## DrDingo (Jul 25, 2014)

Kerocola said:


> (I love P3!)
> I'm a huuuuuuuuuuuuuge furfag when it comes to Smash Bros. so I am pretty loyal to Fox & Wolf. I'll be really sad if for some reason Wolf doesn't make the cut. Wolf his pink costume is da best :3
> 
> Although a new Smash in general will be fun.


To be honest, I've never really been like that when choosing smash characters. I like to choose the ones which have interesting moves and characteristics. Even if I've never played their games.
Say, I've never played Punch Out but Little Mac looks like he's fun as hell to play as!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 25, 2014)

I loved wolf because he air comboed so well. That and he had such an awesome taunt c: Him appealing to my inner furfaggot was just a bonus.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 25, 2014)

I've always been pretty decent as Ness, but never great. I wonder if he'll get new aerial moves? His have always been rather lackluster compared to other characters. A-neutral to do a... spin? What?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2014)

[yt]I0s5WrGOlHc[/yt]


----------



## Distorted (Jul 26, 2014)

Larry actually broke his shield at 1:20. Bowser really is stronger than he was in Brawl. That's scary.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2014)

I love how sassy he was when that happened. Forward smash? No, BOWSER BOMB AGAIN


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 26, 2014)

So, you guys think Bowser's gonna keep all that beef after witnessing this tourney?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2014)

Hope so. He seems strong now, but as people get better with other characters, I'm sure things will average out with him. Can't say the same with Sheik or ZSS, who DO look OP.


----------



## Kerocola (Jul 26, 2014)

They seem to get progressively better balancing the speed vs. power in characters...although Bowser still left a lot to be desired in both Melee & Brawl.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 26, 2014)

Yup... Bowser was my favorite punching bag in Melee and Brawl. 
I think Sakurai said something along the lines of, "No one better say Donkey Kong's bad in this game!" in the Smash 4 roundtable discussion. So he's definitely on a mission to make the heavies better.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yup... Bowser was my favorite punching bag in Melee and Brawl.
> I think Sakurai said something along the lines of, "No one better say Donkey Kong's bad in this game!" in the Smash 4 roundtable discussion. So he's definitely on a mission to make the heavies better.



Speaking of heavies, three of the Team Fortress classes were racers in the PC version of Sega All-Stars Racing Transformed. This means every Nintendo character and franchise that has made a cameo in Super Smash Brothers is two degrees of separation away from Team Fortress, thanks to Sonic. Just saying, if Pyro had all his cartoony weapons (Rainblower, Lollichop, etc.) he'd fit right into a game like this. Not that I'm hoping for that, but it'd be funny. =p


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 26, 2014)

Wow, Bowser did get a huge buff. That Bowser Bomb is not something you want to be near if it breaks shields that easily. I still don't like the stance change (Melee's was best, imo), but that footage has me wanting MOAR footage.


----------



## Milo (Jul 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yup... Bowser was my favorite punching bag in Melee and Brawl.
> I think Sakurai said something along the lines of, "No one better say Donkey Kong's bad in this game!" in the Smash 4 roundtable discussion. So he's definitely on a mission to make the heavies better.



donkey kong is the only reason I beat 100-man melee... 

thank you donkey kong


----------



## SirRob (Jul 28, 2014)

And Sakurai knocks another leak out before it can even gain traction (Takamaru Assist trophy)


----------



## Milo (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't really know why I'm seeing as little of this game as I can. this isn't exactly a game with spoilers

I haven't even seen the roster

also link's chainmail looks like an elegant dress  being hidden by his tunic.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2014)

Whoa, the PotD changed before the Miiverse updated.
Never played it, but is that a Sticker Star stage?
Edit: GameFAQs says yes, and they also say Sticker Star sucks.
Two big reveals in two days... I like where this is going.

And Milo you don't have to pretend to be interested ;P


----------



## Milo (Jul 29, 2014)

I was pretending to be interested in mario kart. everybody loves that series, and I still can't quite get into it

but super smash bros is one of my favorite series. 

super smash bros was the game that I played so often, I'd fall asleep with the controller in my hands

I once woke up with the analogue stick in my mouth, and mario was walk-jumping off the cliff of great bay. I killed mario so many times


----------



## Milo (Jul 29, 2014)

I think I remember why too.

I was trying to unlock mewtwo. that's how I unlocked characters. set them in a stage, and went to bed

don't worry rob, I'm going to bed now lol.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2014)

Milo said:


> I once woke up with the analogue stick in my mouth


wow


----------



## Milo (Jul 29, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> wow



there's a logical explanation

I was bending over when I fell asleep, and my face fell on my controller


----------



## RedLeFrench (Jul 29, 2014)

Bended over with a protudent object in the mouth... Nope, got nothing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2014)

Milo said:


> there's a logical explanation
> 
> I was bending over when I fell asleep, and my face fell on my controller


forever thirsty


----------



## Milo (Jul 29, 2014)

mother f


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2014)

#foreverRekt


----------



## Tsuikaya (Aug 2, 2014)

I'm not sure who I wanna be more, lucina or Palutena.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2014)

Lucina's got heart, but Palutena's got butt. Go with her.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 2, 2014)

Palutena is obviously serving body for this game. That's been clear since her introduction trailer.


----------



## Toxic_the_Catwolf (Aug 6, 2014)

Captain Howdy said:


> There's no love for Samus, Kirby, or Link here - So much fail :v


When I get my hands on that game, I _will_ play as Link and Kirby. Most favorite characters in Smash ever.I'll also do Villager and Pacâ€¢man.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 6, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Palutena is obviously serving body for this game. That's been clear since her introduction trailer.


Ha, even during the livestream Palutena trailer I was watching, someone dropped the comment "SEX HER".
Palutena is, quite clearly, doomed. :v


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 6, 2014)

And then people drop complaints that there aren't enough female player characters in video games. Some people just can't seem to take them seriously, for whatever reason. Conversely, female characters are often sexualized even when that's not a signature character trait, and that needs to stop. It doesn't bode well for willing suspension of disbelief.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 6, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> And then people drop complaints that there aren't enough female player characters in video games. Some people just can't seem to take them seriously, for whatever reason. Conversely, female characters are often sexualized even when that's not a signature character trait, and that needs to stop. It doesn't bode well for willing suspension of disbelief.



Palutina is showing a bit too much leg for me to not think its a signature character trait. It would be nice to get more Samuses though~ before they zero-suited her and made her a weak emotional female in Other M.

She used to be beefy as an Olympic athlete in Super Metroid.







now she looks like a spindly cheer leader ;p


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2014)

Yeah remember those days when females weren't sexualized?


----------



## Granus (Aug 9, 2014)

I just want to say I love Smash. I loved it since the original. My main used to be fox, but then I switched to Luigi, and with Brawl, Wolf. I don't think I'll ever switch now because Wolf really fits me. He's pretty awesome, and I really hope he won't get cut. Oh, and of course, can't wait to finally play as Mega Man in Smash. I love Mega Man.


----------



## Hooky (Aug 10, 2014)

My favourite character is the chair.





Nah, I don't have one.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 10, 2014)

I suppose I play with whoever looks fancy, even if I never played their games.
Say, Little Mac looks cool. And Villager, and Mega Man..


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah remember those days when females weren't sexualized?







No.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 10, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> No.



Well at least they got the posture right for that sprite~ I can't imagine those jubblies being easy on the spine.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 11, 2014)

I am so salty after today's Pic of the day.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, this will be interesting.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I am so salty after today's Pic of the day.



Please excuse my language, but what the hell was that?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Please excuse my language, but what the hell was that?


One of the playable characters in the new Super Smash Bros. (The latest in a series of party/fighting games where you can fight with Nintendo characters) is the Mii Fighter-- a character based on the avatars you can make on your Wii, Wii U, or 3DS. You can customize your Mii Fighter with different outfits, and today's picture showed off accessories inspired by Nintendo characters- The helmet of Samus from the Metroid series, and the mask of Meta Knight from the Kirby series, respectively. Samus has been confirmed to be in the new Super Smash Bros., but Meta Knight, who was in the previous Smash Bros. game (Super Smash Bros. Brawl, on the Wii), has not yet been confirmed. The way the picture is captioned makes the reader believe that Meta Knight is confirmed to be in the new game, but when they look at the picture, they'll see that it is just a Mii Fighter wearing a Meta Knight mask.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> One of the playable characters in the new Super Smash Bros. (The latest in a series of party/fighting games where you can fight with Nintendo characters) is the Mii Fighter-- a character based on the avatars you can make on your Wii, Wii U, or 3DS. You can customize your Mii Fighter with different outfits, and today's picture showed off accessories inspired by Nintendo characters- The helmet of Samus from the Metroid series, and the mask of Meta Knight from the Kirby series, respectively. Samus has been confirmed to be in the new Super Smash Bros., but Meta Knight, who was in the previous Smash Bros. game (Super Smash Bros. Brawl, on the Wii), has not yet been confirmed. The way the picture is captioned makes the reader believe that Meta Knight is confirmed to be in the new game, but when they look at the picture, they'll see that it is just a Mii Fighter wearing a Meta Knight mask.



Why is it that Nintendo are adding Miis into so many of their games now? First Mario Kart, now this? *Beats head on desk*


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2014)

Real_Redwolf said:


> Why is it that Nintendo are adding Miis into so many of their games now? First Mario Kart, now this? *Beats head on desk*



Because everyone wants to be able to cart race and fight as a chibi avatar of Hitler. Duh


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2014)

they're not even appealing. no matter what I do, I can't make my mii look hot.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2014)

I think your Mii's hot.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2014)

Milo said:


> they're not even appealing. no matter what I do, I can't make my mii look hot.



Its beyootiful!!!







Now look hard >:I for this shall be the face of the mii fighter that defeats you online.


----------



## Milo (Aug 13, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Its beyootiful!!!



is that a sheathe on his face with the tip poking out?

what is WRONG with you


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2014)

You sir have a dirty mind >:[ its clearly a bald Asian man with a pronounced nose and beauty mark on the bridge wearing a contented smile on his face.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 13, 2014)

Nobody's mentioned yet?
Meta Knight is actually joining the battle. For real this time.
http://www.smashbros.com/en-uk/characters/metaknight.html


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 13, 2014)

It figures. He was too high tier to be let go. Let the death by paper-cuts commence!

[size=-4]God I hope Wolf gets in. Fuck Falco :C[/size]


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 13, 2014)

Lemme fix that for you.


GarthTheWereWolf said:


> God I hope Wolf gets in. Fuck Falco :C



Fixed c:


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2014)

Garchomp-senpai, you made it!


----------



## Distorted (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh dear lord, he made it. I wonder if they did anything about those crazy hitboxes or not?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2014)

Well they cut his gliding mechanic and changed his up-B, those are probably big nerfs.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 13, 2014)

That is pretty big I would say. I just hope he doesn't have his own tier again like before.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2014)

...It took, what, _years_ for people to figure out just how to even the playing field against him?  And even then it was only Pikachu and Ice Climbers who could....

I should show you guys one of the stages I designed in Brawl.  Trying to survive on this stage was like bashing your head into a brick wall....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> snip!


I told you.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> I told you.


Uhh, I think you might've snipped something important there, I kinda need some context to understand what you're getting at.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Uhh, I think you might've snipped something important there, I kinda need some context to understand what you're getting at.


I remember saying Metaknight was going to be in.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> I remember saying Metaknight was going to be in.


Oh yeah, I remember that bet. Okay, I'll take off my pants, but be quick about it, yeah?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh yeah, I remember that bet. Okay, I'll take off my pants, but be quick about it, yeah?


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 14, 2014)

Considering that I love the Kirby series, I'm glad that Meta Knight is coming back! I wish they would add Rick the Hamster also...


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 14, 2014)

We've reached a special point now-
Brawl had 35 selectable characters. Smash 4 now has 35 selectable characters.

The question is, will there be more?


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 14, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> We've reached a special point now-
> Brawl had 35 selectable characters. Smash 4 now has 35 selectable characters.
> 
> The question is, will there be more?


I think they could add 5 more. 40 characters for the 4th game in the series.
I want Ness back.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 14, 2014)

Ninten said:


> I think they could add 5 more. 40 characters for the 4th game in the series.
> I want Ness back.


Considering Sheik, Charizard and Zero Suit Samus are their own characters now instead of forms, I think having more than 35 is a likely possibility. If you include Brawl's forms as characters, it has a larger roster than Smash 4.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2014)

If we're getting Sheik despite transformations being cut and her lack of relevance, I wouldn't worry about most of the veterans returning. We also have at least one newcomer on the way.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't even know who it could be anymore. I've been at a loss since Rosalina got confirmed. There's still some good drafts to be taken though. Only time will tell.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2014)

Since I still believe the Gematsu leak, I think we're going to get the rest of the Brawl veterans (minus Squirtle, Ivysaur, Lucas and Snake), as well as Shulk and the Chorus Men, with a final roster of 48.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 14, 2014)

Who knows what we'll get. Sakurai gets a hard-on throwing curveballs at the fans.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Since I still believe the Gematsu leak, I think we're going to get the rest of the Brawl veterans (minus Squirtle, Ivysaur, Lucas and Snake), as well as Shulk and the Chorus Men, with a final roster of 48.


A roster of 48 would be very impressive indeed. Nearly 50 different characters from various games? That's a very large number to think about.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> A roster of 48 would be very impressive indeed. Nearly 50 different characters from various games? That's a very large number to think about.


It is impressive, but they have previous titles to build off of. A lot of the game's assets are recycled from other games.



SkyboundTerror said:


> Who knows what we'll get. Sakurai gets a hard-on throwing curveballs at the fans.


Gematsu knows. [noparse]8)[/noparse]


----------



## goldraccoonthief (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm probably going to play as pikachu, the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2014)

I dunno about that dude, we're talking about a game with Sonic in it.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 15, 2014)

Potential 48 characters and you still won't add tales? Fine, I see how it is...


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I dunno about that dude, we're talking about a game with Sonic in it.


Pika-spam is, undoubtedly, _the_ way to go if you want to annoy your friends on Smash Bros.
"Pika-chuuu!" "Pika-chuuu!" "Pika-chuuu!" "Pika-chuuu!" . . .


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 15, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Potential 48 characters and you still won't add tales? Fine, I see how it is...



Watch as they add Shadow the Hedgehog instead and listen to the cries of a thousand butthurt fans V:


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know if this is an unpopular opinion, but I'd rather not have them go crazy with loads of third party characters.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 15, 2014)

The only third party character that ever bothered me was Snake. Design wise he just stuck out like a sore thumb compared to all the other characters, but yea I'd prefer they load up on more of their own intellectual property instead. Bring back Mewtwo damn it! >:[ 

[size=-2]And make him less floaty and with more power[/size]


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 15, 2014)

I'd rather they put Sceptile in (with Mega Sceptile Final Smash).  OR/AS relevance, and rounds out a starter trio.  But obviously what's in is in, it's too close to release for any new twists that weren't already in development for months.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 15, 2014)

at this point the only thirdish party character I would want would be bayonetta, though at this point she's kind of like second party. Also somehow fitting an advance wars character in.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

Sakurai specified that this was designed by a female.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 19, 2014)

-_- ................Riiiiiiiight


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 19, 2014)

To be fair, it is a throwback to Zero Mission and older Metroid games, where you had her in "Zero-suit" when you completed the games. It clearly was made for flimsy purposes at the time and it kinda is a shame they have to bring up justifications for that choice (then again, I'm not totally for this alt costume, but whatever)


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

I. Would LOVE. If Fox got a bikini alt.

Edit: WITH A BULGE


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 19, 2014)

Tecmo rubbed off on them, I think.

Charizard better get a pink bow as an alt costume. I want to play as Mega Charla X.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 19, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I. Would LOVE. If Fox got a bikini alt.
> 
> Edit: WITH A BULGE



*tries to picture it* erm... Nope. Seems my brain managed to do an emergency shutdown right on time.

Also, Metroid on the NES was waaaaaaay worse than this alt in terms of cloth to skin ratio, so I'd say they kinda backed out a lil' bit ♪


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

Roster may have been spoiled completely, you've been warned--

http://i.4cdn.org/v/1408482180903.png
http://i.imgur.com/Pi1epUG.png

It matches up with an earlier leak from a fairly credible source, and I really doubt someone could produce new (believable) images for all the spoiled characters in between the time that leak surfaced and what we're being shown.

I still believe the Gematsu leaker was legitimate as well; 



Spoiler



If Ice Climbers are cut due to development issues, it makes sense that the Chorus Men met the same fate.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 19, 2014)

Is that dog the dog I think it is?

... I'm okay with this.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Is that dog the dog I think it is?
> 
> ... I'm okay with this.


(Spoiler)

http://i.imgur.com/XKMN6Gm.png


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

It's 100% confirmed now, there's tons of pictures

GG


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

Stages (spoilers)

http://i.4cdn.org/v/1408493341847.jpg



Spoiler



I see--
Battlefield
Final Destination
3D Land
New Super Mario Bros
Paper Mario
Rainbow Road
Mushroomy Kingdom (Brawl)
Jungle Japes (Melee)
Gerudo Valley
Spirit Train
Yoshi's Island (Brawl)
Brinstar (Melee)
N's Castle
Prism Tower
Corneria (Melee)
F-Zero (Seems to be based on SNES)
Arena Ferox
Tortimer Island
Game Boy
Reset Bomb Forest
WarioWare (Brawl)
Distant Planet (Brawl)
Punch-Out
??? (Guessing it's something from Kirby)
Living Room
Tomodachi Life
Pictochat (Brawl)
Find Mii
Balloon Fight
Flat Zone 2 (Brawl)
??? (Guessing it's something from Xenoblade)
Wily's Castle
Pac-Man
Green Hill Zone (Brawl)


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2014)

I finally found it! This leak also confirms some of the information found here-- (spoilers) http://i.imgur.com/EEMDHp8.jpg

Specifically: 



Spoiler



Each character has 8 different costumes/color swaps
Alph from Pikmin 3 takes up 4 of Olimar's costumes
Gaur Plains (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Dy74NOzcS8) is a stage
Shulk can switch his Monado between 5 modes that differ in damage dealt and damage taken
Bowser Jr. fights in the Koopa Clown Car (which does most of the attacking, it seems) and his alts are all the Koopalings (Which means I get to own people as Lemmy in Smash, too)
Duck Hunt Dog fights with the ducks on his back, which assist him in battle


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 20, 2014)

If this happens to be true, I'll be quite happy with the newest wacky character. Then again, the leak would come from a guy who got a review copy (and considering the game comes out in 3 weeks in Japan, that wouldn't surprise me in the slightest Nintendo already handed them out) and that is quite a shame...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Roster may have been spoiled completely, you've been warned--
> 
> http://i.4cdn.org/v/1408482180903.png
> http://i.imgur.com/Pi1epUG.png
> ...


>no wolf 

Welp


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm sad, but it's sort of a miracle he got into Brawl in the first place, anyway.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 20, 2014)

Maybe for dlc?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm going to hold my reservations about whether that is real or not.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2014)

Stinks that today just so happened to be a day where Sakurai didn't reveal anything new..


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 20, 2014)

Spoiler



Duck Hunt Dog


 has been requested by fans for years, it'd be cool if they really did add 



Spoiler



him


.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Aug 20, 2014)

I'd play as Yoshi, Lucario and.... Where's Wolf?
*Protest*


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't think anyone's going to be surprised if Lucas got cut, but I'm still hoping for a non-PSI EarthBound/MOTHER representative. Honestly.


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm watching every single teaser/trailer for each character and I'm drooling.


----------



## Real_Redwolf (Aug 21, 2014)

I wish they would add Sylveon. But then again, they would never add that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2014)

btw since people have just taken it at face value there are quite a fair amount of things that make the leak sketchy seeming.

Here's one article about it

There have been more arguments brought up about the validity of that leak and stuff like that.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2014)

I think it's been confirmed through an image in the new volume of Famitsu that matches up with one of the leak elements.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2014)

eh i don't know there are things for it but also things against it. also i think he thing was one of the stages but even then that wouldn't really prove much more.
I feel like it's easy to find evidence to prove a leak, but there's enough things that make the leak questionable that i don't think it's confirmed yet.
also there's no way they would have DLC planned since they explicitly mentioned no planning for it till the game already came out and they said this multiple times.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't believe the DLC bit is legitimate either. The leaker probably just wanted to mess with people 'cause they're on a power trip. 
Ice Climbers as DLC, especially planned DLC, wouldn't make much sense. I'm sure that if they didn't appear on the roster, it means it was impossible for the developers to make them work on the 3DS.

Also, way to freak me out Sakurai!





(Assist Trophy)

I'd laugh if he ends up getting a more interesting set of moves than Ganondorf.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 21, 2014)

it's good to see that he's in at least an assist trophy version.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2014)

Between Zero Suit Samus' alt, Mimicutie's legs, Ghirahim's tongue, and the Nightmare Wizard's long and supple chin, it looks like this is the week for sexy characters. I wonder what we'll get on Friday? Falco?


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 21, 2014)

Everyone should have a sexy alternate suit! :V


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 21, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Everyone should have a sexy alternate suit! :V


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Aug 21, 2014)

OhGod.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


>



"Show me your nips!"


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 21, 2014)

Don't make me post the Nude Snake skin alteration.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 21, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


>



I am okay with this.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 22, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I am okay with this.



Of course you are.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2014)

Sakurai's finally showing off music clips. [noparse][/noparse]
http://www.smashbros.com/us/music/

[yt]YZVUjH3ZF4w[/yt]

He also released a list of composers... including some of my favorites, Motoi Sakuraba (Of course when you're working with Namco... that's not NOT gonna happen), Masashi Hamauzu, and Yuzo Koshiro.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 22, 2014)

Hold up, Motoi Sakuraba worked on the Dark Souls soundtrack? Not only him but composers from FF13, Soul Calibur, Kingdom Hearts, and Monster Hunter? Now I'm really interested to hear more of the Smash music now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 22, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Motoi Sakuraba


He's shit.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 22, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> He's shit.



Oh yeah? Well I..........diasgree.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 22, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Oh yeah? Well I..........diasgree.


He's been a synth generator since 2005.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 22, 2014)

You know, if the leak is true, it means we get Roy, but not the Roy you want.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Sakurai's finally showing off music clips. [noparse][/noparse]
> http://www.smashbros.com/us/music/
> 
> [yt]YZVUjH3ZF4w[/yt]
> ...



Maybe my standards have just been set too high, but that buildup in the first few seconds really pumped me up... then the lead guitar was just really _quiet_. I love this theme in X and Y, and the retouched drumline is nice, but I hope they make the lead a little louder. (Yes, it really is that big of a deal.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You know, if the leak is true, it means we get Roy, but not the Roy you want.


ew, not dlc roy


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2014)

Nah, I mean Roy Koopa


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 23, 2014)

It's gotta be the shades.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2014)

In case you doubted it, here is the leak confirmed again.

(Spoilers) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMdnEroxb30

There are more videos in that guy's channel



Spoiler



Falcondorf confirmed


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> In case you doubted it, here is the leak confirmed again.
> 
> (Spoilers) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMdnEroxb30
> 
> ...


People are crying over this game.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2014)

Does people refer to you?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Does people refer to you?


no.

All I wanted was Mega Man and Shulk.

And that's what I got.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2014)

Well I'm happy you got your Shulk!!
I'll just be here crying in my Isaac shrine!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2014)

Topic theme


SirRob said:


> Well I'm happy you got your Shulk!!
> I'll just be here crying in my Isaac shrine!!


okay helga


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2014)

More leaked images 

http://imgur.com/a/PzeCw

Leaker confirmed to be a pervert
(Makes sense because the video is supposed to showcase material for the ESRB to rate)


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm really loving the stupid descriptions they have written. Guess I'll read'em all once I get my grubby hands on it !


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2014)

Krystal mind controlling Fox to make him love her confirmed


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Krystal mind controlling Fox to make him love her confirmed


just like in real life


----------



## Distorted (Aug 25, 2014)

Is that real? No way they put them in. But it looks so legit.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 25, 2014)

I wonder if their's a separate list for assist trophys since it seems that the list barbara's on is only 11 long while the others are 600+ or so.

Also about the leak it would be really annoying if those characters end up being DLC rather than unlockable. especially if it's paid DLC.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I wonder if their's a separate list for assist trophys since it seems that the list barbara's on is only 11 long while the others are 600+ or so.
> 
> Also about the leak it would be really annoying if those characters end up being DLC rather than unlockable. especially if it's paid DLC.


Phosphora's confirmed to be an assist trophy.

Sakurai said at E3 2013 that there was no plans for DLC, so I'd be pretty surprised if there were day 1 DLC characters.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2014)

I imagine character skins would be a DLC. like sonic boom version of sonic, and a blue version of fox with breasts


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 25, 2014)

Very impressed with these new characters.
considering how many there are, it's weird to think the newcomers are all likely to get introduction videos before the game is released.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2014)

Given that there's 3 more full newcomers left to be revealed and only a little over 2 weeks before the game's release (with no news of a Nintendo Direct or newcomer announcement), I have a feeling that Sakurai's gonna save a few trailers for the Wii U version.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 25, 2014)

Milo said:


> I imagine character skins would be a DLC. like sonic boom version of sonic, and a blue version of fox with breasts


*why?*


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 25, 2014)

so the leak got super confirmed as the guy who leaked it was apparently in Nintendo of America and got fired and sued though he still has a copy of the 3ds version.


----------



## Milo (Aug 25, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> *why?*



because it would please me?


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 26, 2014)

I DON'T SEE KRYSTAL AND ISAAC AS PLAYABLE CHARACTERS
WHERE'S KRYSTAL AND ISAAC



SirRob said:


> More leaked images





SirRob said:


> http://imgur.com/a/PzeCw
> 
> Leaker confirmed to be a pervert
> (Makes sense because the video is supposed to showcase material for the ESRB to rate)


"strawhat"
Luffy confirmed


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2014)

Milo said:


> because it would please me?


Character skins is the kinda shit you expect for free.  


Battlechili1 said:


> WHERE'S KRYSTAL AND ISAAC


Well Wolf isn't in...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2014)

I tried to make Miis of the cut Brawl veterans... they all came out creepy except Snake.

I wouldn't be surprised if the Ice Climbers and Wolf O'Donnell hats from Streetpass were in Smash 4.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

The cut characters might be added as DLC. Just look at what they're doing in Mario Kart 8 in November...


----------



## SirRob (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe. But then again, we're not getting Bowser Jr., Diddy Kong or Birdo from that DLC. We'd probably get surprise newcomers over tired veterans.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Maybe. But then again, we're not getting Bowser Jr., Diddy Kong or Birdo from that DLC. We'd probably get surprise newcomers over tired veterans.


Yeah, that makes sense. I suppose that MK8 only has one returning character for DLC, so Smash will be similar.


----------



## Milo (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm actually surprised bowser Jr. isn't a playable character yet. let alone some sort of assist trophy. 

I also want to see Bill


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2014)

Ninten said:


> The cut characters might be added as DLC. Just look at what they're doing in Mario Kart 8 in November...


Didn't he said no to dlc?


SirRob said:


> We'd probably get surprise newcomers over tired veterans.


Give it up, Rob


----------



## SirRob (Aug 27, 2014)

Sakurai said they wouldn't plan for DLC, but the option's open. So there probably will be DLC.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Sakurai said they wouldn't plan for DLC, but the option's open. So there probably will be DLC.


Maybe a whole year after.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 27, 2014)

When sales of the game start to dip, there'll possibly be DLC planned. Maybe.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 28, 2014)

It's to see everyone here (aside from me of course) is BTFO.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2014)

[yt]HrDAQvB9flg[/yt]

I hope the video works, 'cause I can't see it with my Wii U. This was expected, and I've never played his game, but I'm actually really excited with how he looks. I see a lot of charm here that I didn't see in Xenoblade gameplay videos.
Kinda disappointed he gets a shirtless alt instead of Fox, but what are you gonna do


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 29, 2014)

Milo said:


> I'm actually surprised bowser Jr. isn't a playable character yet. let alone some sort of assist trophy.
> 
> I also want to see Bill


Well, there was that 'leaked' video of Bowser Jr gameplay.
Looks real enough to me, seeing as it actually shows him fighting. Of course, that video has since been taken off YouTube because of a copyright claim by Nintendo America.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Aug 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Kinda disappointed he gets a shirtless alt instead of Fox, but what are you gonna do



This is explained for the fact Shulk does have this costume in Xenoblade (and is quite powerful)... As for shirtless Fox, guess you'll just have to imagine it while playing, sowwy.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 29, 2014)

Ah, gotcha. I already imagine it! Every day.
--

[yt]6OT5HX9QolQ[/yt]

--
Possibly the starting roster

If it's true, it might mean we won't be seeing another reveal until release.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 31, 2014)

[yt]yxIgfh0j_jk[/yt]


----------



## Yonk (Sep 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> And I'll be Falco...
> 
> ...and we'll only use Mushrooms...




*thunderous high five*


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]yxIgfh0j_jk[/yt]


that one is good though i prefer this one
[video=youtube;6S0Jd-WpZOk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6S0Jd-WpZOk[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 7, 2014)

You can play as Fox and Wolf's love child!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You can play as Fox and Wolf's love child!



Its just not the same... :C Wolf's taunt was the best.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 8, 2014)

Agreed... Oh well, guess I'll have to live with that.
Also, it is now officially the final countdown (tululu lulu ♪) Spoilers will be around and abound in a few days now, so let's try our best to keep surprises at a maximum !


----------



## SirRob (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## DrDingo (Sep 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [BADASS THING]



*Super serious things which are happening on the 12th of September:

*-The Scottish Independence Vote
-Seeing Pikachu beat the living crap out of Super Mario.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 8, 2014)

No Wolf makes me :l


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 8, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> Wolf's taunt was the best.


The snarl or the howl?  Or ... whatever his third taunt was....


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 8, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> The snarl or the howl?  Or ... whatever his third taunt was....



The howl by far~ it was just so damned satisfying to use immediately after a long combo string leading to a kill.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> The snarl or the howl?  Or ... whatever his third taunt was....


What's the matter, scared? 

His voice makes me melt~~~~~ â™¥


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2014)

(E-shop demo for Smash Bros)

[yt]-GHX8dvuFUQ[/yt]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2014)

http://www.twitch.tv/lucario_player/

Twitch stream of the demo


----------



## Crumble (Sep 9, 2014)

Do you have a JP 3DS?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2014)

No but the internet does


----------



## Distorted (Sep 9, 2014)

What? No...what!? No no no what no what!? What!? Why!? Why am I not Japanese!?


----------



## Crumble (Sep 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> No but the internet does



Is that you on twitch?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 9, 2014)

Crumble said:


> Is that you on twitch?


Nah, it's a Twitch stream someone posted on Neogaf. There's other streams up, but this is the first one I found.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 10, 2014)

The demo should arrive soon enough. I've got a hunch it might come by Friday as a surprise announce à la Oprah.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 10, 2014)

Remember the time everyone here hated Xenoblade for no real reason?


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 10, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Remember the time everyone here hated Xenoblade for no real reason?


I don't know if this is an unpopular opinion, but I think that Shulk guy would look like a real badass if he didn't look (and sound) so camp.
I mean, who doesn't like slashy Sci-Fi laser swords?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 10, 2014)

https://twitter.com/SmashMiiverse

Lots of interesting stuff here, if you guys haven't been keeping up with the news on Miiverse.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 10, 2014)

this is pretty silly
[video=youtube;U0s-5wuGNaM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U0s-5wuGNaM[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2014)

Villager's pocketed projectiles have double attack power?! What were they thinking??


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Villager's pocketed projectiles have double attack power?! What were they thinking??


that counters are fucking terrifying?
also the knockback int his game seems more complicated than in brawl, in that not all moves are meant for killing or have killing potential like they did in brawl. it seems like they intentionally made certain moves have killing power and other ones with heavy damage.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 10, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that counters are fucking terrifying?
> also the knockback int his game seems more complicated than in brawl, in that not all moves are meant for killing or have killing potential like they did in brawl.


Last I read the Brawl wiki, each move has three factors:
- Base knockback
- Actual damage dealt
- Variable knockback (multiplied by opponent's damage %)

Which certainly explains things like the first few hits of a jab combo never doing more than token knockback, or Fox's shield.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 10, 2014)

Thankfully, it only works with projectile attacks. It reminds me of G&W's Oil Panic, which multiplies knockback and damage (of all energy projectiles absorbed) by nearly 3. While the attack itself is powerful, the best thing to do is play around it. Don't spam those projectiles when facing a Villager. Saying it now.  

Roy's counter attack was much, much more destructive. It was instantaneous and almost doubled knockback and damage. That was something you had to live in fear of.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Last I read the Brawl wiki, each move has three factors:
> - Base knockback
> - Actual damage dealt
> - Variable knockback (multiplied by opponent's damage %)
> ...



well from what i played at the e3 demo ,which much has prolly changed since then, and from the sound of what people are saying to me it sounds more like moves have intentionalality to them at least in terms of knock-back. like in smash 4 it feels like they limited the moves that have the knock-back to kill and made sure to know which moves kill and not end up with multipurpose moves that would not only do damage and pressure but also kill. I kind of like this more than brawl.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 10, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Thankfully, it only works with projectile attacks. It reminds me of G&W's Oil Panic, which multiplies knockback and damage (of all energy projectiles absorbed) by nearly 3. While the attack itself is powerful, the best thing to do is play around it. Don't spam those projectiles when facing a Villager. Saying it now.
> 
> Roy's counter attack was much, much more destructive. It was instantaneous and almost doubled knockback and damage. That was something you had to live in fear of.


The thing shown in the video isn't so deadly on its own, it's when this strategy is used in a Team Battle. But now that I think about it, it doesn't seem like something that'd be worth setting up given the time it takes.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well from what i played at the e3 demo ,which much has prolly changed since then, and from the sound of what people are saying to me it sounds more like moves have intentionalality to them at least in terms of knock-back. like in smash 4 it feels like they limited the moves that have the knock-back to kill and made sure to know which moves kill and not end up with multipurpose moves that would not only do damage and pressure but also kill. I kind of like this more than brawl.


But doesn't it take a lot of time to figure out unintended mechanics for moves? I don't think that's something you can easily figure out in a demo. As the metagame evolves, I'm sure you'll see a lot of those types of moves.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The thing shown in the video isn't so deadly on its own, it's when this strategy is used in a Team Battle. But now that I think about it, it doesn't seem like something that'd be worth setting up given the time it takes.
> 
> But doesn't it take a lot of time to figure out unintended mechanics for moves? I don't think that's something you can easily figure out in a demo. As the metagame evolves, I'm sure you'll see a lot of those types of moves.


from what has been said of people playing the demos is that it's really hard to KO in general so i think it may be that specific moves KO while most don't but that's just my theory.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 11, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I don't know if this is an unpopular opinion, but I think that Shulk guy would look like a real badass if he didn't look (and sound) so camp.
> I mean, who doesn't like slashy Sci-Fi laser swords?


Sony fags.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The thing shown in the video isn't so deadly on its own, it's when this strategy is used in a Team Battle. But now that I think about it, it doesn't seem like something that'd be worth setting up given the time it takes.



Ahhh, well then the case would be the same as with G&W in teams. It's not very practical to be relying on one overpowered move to seal a victory. It'll be hard to pull off on experienced players.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2014)

Major Character spoilers:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGk-2rDfLHE


Spoiler



Mr. Game & Watch


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls8bkekNQJs


Spoiler



Dr. Mario


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3p4DBiataXo


Spoiler



Duck Hunt (The character he spawns is from Wild Gunman)


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCXsF3xHsDQ


Spoiler



Falco


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXYmgqK7NgM


Spoiler



Ness


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QfdLI8anro


Spoiler



Ganondorf


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HstSGqcrU2k


Spoiler



Dark Pit



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPnhMieJJ9Y


Spoiler



True Final Boss



Live gameplay: http://www.twitch.tv/gema_yue

Unannounced Assist Trophies-


Spoiler



Jeff Andonuts


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2014)

N's Castle has a medley that includes BW's ending theme. This is easily my favorite stage.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Major Character spoilers:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGk-2rDfLHE
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



They heard how people wanted it to be more like melee, so they added clones again :v


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm all for this.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 11, 2014)

Honestly cause of the custom movesets it shouldn't be as bad as melee since they can radically change those up.


----------



## Milo (Sep 11, 2014)

never forget


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe it's too early to call it, but it looks like Golden Sun has _no_ representation in this game. No one's even seen a trophy of Isaac.

DHD and BJ are awesome though and I love them.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Maybe it's too early to call it, but it looks like Golden Sun has _no_ representation in this game. No one's even seen a trophy of Isaac.
> 
> DHD and BJ are awesome though and I love them.


it's not cause people have gotten the "you have unlocked all characters" screen


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 11, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it's not cause people have gotten the "you have unlocked all characters" screen


From the retail versions?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it's not cause people have gotten the "you have unlocked all characters" screen


Well I meant, including trophies (assist -and- regular trophies), music, etc. Golden Sun gets nothing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well I meant, including trophies (assist -and- regular trophies), music, etc. Golden Sun gets nothing.


ah okays, well i imagine getting all the trophies and stuff will take much longer than unlocking all the characters so that makes sense.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/dROyqib.jpg (Spoilers)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwsPfqb8bag


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well I meant, including trophies (assist -and- regular trophies), music, etc. Golden Sun gets nothing.


That's because Golden Sun flopped in Japan.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2014)

Yeah it flopped so hard it got two sequels.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Yeah it flopped so hard it got two sequels.


http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/?pag...latform=&minSales=0&publisher=&genre=&sort=JP


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> http://www.vgchartz.com/gamedb/?pag...latform=&minSales=0&publisher=&genre=&sort=JP


http://www.vgchartz.com/game/42966/xenoblade-chronicles/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> http://www.vgchartz.com/game/42966/xenoblade-chronicles/


GS and LA did good because they were both on GBA.

And Xenoblade was the better game.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2014)

You know what's a better game than Xenoblade? Tales of Symphonia. 

[yt]pyY5_6_feyA[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You know what's a better game than Xenoblade? Tales of Symphonia.
> 
> [yt]pyY5_6_feyA[/yt]


That one was shit tho.

http://www.vgchartz.com/game/7136/tales-of-symphonia-dawn-of-the-new-world/


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 12, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> That's because Golden Sun flopped in Japan.



So did Okami.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 12, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> That one was shit tho.
> 
> http://www.vgchartz.com/game/7136/tales-of-symphonia-dawn-of-the-new-world/


Mate, have I really gotta point out that how enjoyable a game is to somebody is _not_ actually related to how well the game does in a fancy chart?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 12, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Mate, have I really gotta point out that how enjoyable a game is to somebody is _not_ actually related to how well the game does in a fancy chart?


DotNW or ToS?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2014)

A custom move that acts as a weaker version of the Warlock Punch.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2014)

Select Platinum Club Nintendo members get to play the demo now, everyone else gets to play it next week. I'm pretty salty, I could've gotten Platinum last year but I didn't bother doing the surveys.

[yt]7iNtQ5po9zY[/yt]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Select Platinum Club Nintendo members get to play the demo now, everyone else gets to play it next week. I'm pretty salty, I could've gotten Platinum last year but I didn't bother doing the surveys.
> 
> [yt]7iNtQ5po9zY[/yt]



they also get 3 other codes they can give to others, i know cause i was given one of those sharing codes XP


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 12, 2014)

Here in Europe, basically everyone has it and my biggest concern was how the game controls. Guess I'll need to get used to it (mostly because of the shield button and grab button being kinda inverted...)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 12, 2014)

btw if anyone wants to watcha  livestream of the full game here's one http://www.twitch.tv/vgbootcamp


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> they also get 3 other codes they can give to others, i know cause i was given one of those sharing codes XP


Yeah, it really ruined any discussion of the actual game on GameFAQs. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Zahros (Sep 12, 2014)

it really blows that it's "select", I had platinum last year and still nothing ; 3;


----------



## Misomie (Sep 12, 2014)

Zahros said:


> it really blows that it's "select", I had platinum last year and still nothing ; 3;



Keep checking, I just got mine.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 12, 2014)

[yt]gMl_IWNamZI[/yt]


----------



## Distorted (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh wow. If they put this much epic into the Melee theme, I can't imagine how Final Destination will be.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 12, 2014)

The game sure feels like a more polished version of Brawl. And Villager is wtf good.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 12, 2014)

that is beautiful..... -crys- and still no codes, but I'll keep checking .-.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2014)

I hear you had to opt in to receive advertisements from Nintendo to your e-mail, so if you didn't do that, you're probably outta luck.

---

http://i.imgur.com/qI1JRGV.jpg (Spoilers)

[yt]h-0G_FI61a8[/yt]


----------



## Zahros (Sep 13, 2014)

the thin is though, that I have it to receive them ._. this is gonna drive me crazy e-e


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 13, 2014)

I want to take a moment to say that Link is awesome and he has needed this buff for a while now.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 13, 2014)

Link's double forward smash has always been one of my favorite moves.

As for anything else, well, it's probably time to 'go dark'.  Media blackout zone calling....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2014)

link's bombs are much more fun in smash 4 then they have been, and he feels much better now.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 13, 2014)

I feel like I'm missing out so much >.<


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2014)

@Zahros- I can probably give you my final code. I just have to make sure my bf gets his codes (little bugger didn't check his email before work) or if he's ok with not getting one if he didn't. You do seem to really want to play it. XD


----------



## Zahros (Sep 13, 2014)

oh my, that would mean so much to me ; 3; I would like, love you forever and stuff <3

but yes, at the same time check with him c:, though if you guys are close doesn't it have download play or something? o3o


----------



## Misomie (Sep 13, 2014)

@Zahros- I'll find out in 3-4 hours if he got the codes as well. I have to look out for him first, ya know? So it's not a guaranteed thing but a possibility.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 13, 2014)

of course of course, I understand ^^, I do appreciate the thought either way though <3


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP6yZC_zrrQ (Character spoilers about a cerain set of alts)



Spoiler



I am sooo happy with how Lemmy looks and sounds, I'm still astounded he made it into the game as a playable character!


----------



## Zahros (Sep 13, 2014)

I feel bittersweet about that, I like it, but why does said character those kind of alts? ._. When, say the Skyloft Link isn't even a new model ;3 ;, then again I suppose beggars can't be choosers, but I will be thankful we at least got a Feirce Deity Link this time around <3 and now since being able to play the demo I do like Link's move set better in general, I like the way they tweaked a few of his moves and changed some animations, but I still miss his stabby move from the 64 and Melee xD


----------



## Distorted (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like that side smash has a blindspot right in front of him. I look forward to exploiting it heavily.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2014)

Final Destination theme was uploaded. I like the mood that it's is going for, but that mood isn't epic. More like chaotic.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 13, 2014)

I see what your saying. Sort of feels like they're switching from one side of the field to the next. It's still pretty cool though. I can smash to this.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Final Destination theme was uploaded. I like the mood that it's is going for, but that mood isn't epic. More like chaotic.



Considering the fact there is an... Unusual final boss happening, I'd say it totally fits.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 13, 2014)

It's fitting for an endgame theme, but it is underwhelming. We've been spoiled with Brawl's epic FD theme, and Melee's is simply classic.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2014)

Keep in mind it's neither Master Hand's or the secret final boss theme. They have their own themes!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 13, 2014)

So while waiting for the 3DS version, I decided to try out Project M.

It's amazing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> So while waiting for the 3DS version, I decided to try out Project M.
> 
> It's amazing.


Yea project M is really funsies though once smash 4 comes out i'm not going to be playing project M anymore


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 13, 2014)

Is it just me, or was Pikachu nerfed hard? He combos awesomely, but his smash attacks barely send players flying.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Is it just me, or was Pikachu nerfed hard? He combos awesomely, but his smash attacks barely send players flying.


that's the same for a lot of smash attacks, in general most moves seem to have lower knockback.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 13, 2014)

That's true, but Pikachu overall doesn't seem to have too many KOing abilities. Even his Skull Bash can't KO unless others are above 100%. For a charging attack, that can't be right.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2014)

It's pretty right considering nothing else can really kill under 100% except a few rare things like some of the counters on strong moves and special things like rest. like try KOing with the smash attacks of other characters in the demo, it's also around the same.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2014)

Super
Fighting
Robot


----------



## Distorted (Sep 13, 2014)

Air-freaking-man baby! I'm so glad they chose to include that theme.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 13, 2014)

There's a lot of themes that I'm really happy made it in. I got all teary eyed the first time I heard the DS Rainbow Road theme, and the same with the Ending theme from Pokemon Black. The Super Mario Bros. 3 Medley was really nostalgic, too. [noparse][/noparse]

And even though I've never played Earthbound, I love that Magicant is basically one big nostalgia trip for that game.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 13, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> It's pretty right considering nothing else can really kill under 100% except a few rare things like some of the counters on strong moves and special things like rest. like try KOing with the smash attacks of other characters in the demo, it's also around the same.



Ah, you're right. It makes sense, too, since Pikachu can rack up damage very fast. I was also focusing too much on using smash attacks instead of tilts. Stale move negation is still a thing, apparently. lol


----------



## Zahros (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm really glad they removed slipping


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 14, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Stale move negation is still a thing, apparently.


I've read about this and fully support it being included and kept as a Smash game element.  Mixing up your attack pattern always makes a match more interesting, and the bonus that your attack power doesn't drop is incentive to do just that.   It's not _strictly_ a penalty (there's some allowance for repetition before your attack power decays, and it's gradual after that), just ... incentive to do better.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 14, 2014)

I was really skeptical about the 3DS version. But honestly? I love it. This is a ton of fun^^


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Super
> Fighting
> Robot


Making Megaman a fighter was an absolutely fantastic idea.
He's probably the Newcomer I'm most looking forward to using.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 14, 2014)

Hmm, apparently I qualified for the offer of the early Smash demo download.  I don't recall registering that many products with Club Nintendo (though to be fair, one of them was my Wii U console, which counts for quite a bit)....


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2014)

You know, if you're feeling generous, there's someone here who would really love to get their paws on a demo.

---

WHY WOULD YOU DO THIS SAKURAAAIIIIIII


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 14, 2014)

Got basically nobody else to share the codes with IRL, sure I can PM ya.

Minor spoiler:  Lucina isn't on the demo's character roster.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2014)

I won't let this go unreciprocated, this is a huge deal for me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 14, 2014)

Gotta get that practice in for when the full game releases. I'm looking forward to playing with you guys.

Also, I love how you can use the Villager's axe away from the tree. And holy shit, does the axe hit hard and fast.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2014)

This game feels just like Brawl, it really does. I have absolutely no problem transitioning from Brawl.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 14, 2014)

This is why I'll main villager. 

[video=youtube;GXrxLBJm0B8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXrxLBJm0B8&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 14, 2014)

Pikachu's backwards crawl animation is back, this is important to me.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 14, 2014)

Thank you so much Strata. I can't get over how smooth this game is.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 14, 2014)

It seems to be pretty demanding for the 3DS though. You can't enter the Miiverse or the internet browser when the game is running and if you quit the demo it actually completely restarts instead of just going back to the menu.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 14, 2014)

Well, at least you'll be able to on the new ones, too bad they don't come out till next year though and even then, I might have to sell the xl I have to get one x.x, though they do look very promising


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 14, 2014)

does ness have same attack patterns as the last game?


----------



## Zahros (Sep 14, 2014)

chesse20 said:


> does ness have same attack patterns as the last game?


 Not sure, he's not in the demo and hasn't been "officially" confirmed, but I'm sure since the game is out in Japan you could find out on youtube


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 14, 2014)

if anyone wants to watch there's a smash 4 tourney being streamed right now to watch some of the actual gameplay.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 15, 2014)

Now that I have the chance to look closely as well, I'm 85% sure they also shortened the master sword from Brawl, now it's about the length it was in Melee


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 15, 2014)

so apparently an infinite has already been found
[video=youtube;YDikQiU9fC0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDikQiU9fC0[/video]


----------



## Distorted (Sep 15, 2014)

Couldn't you just roll away? At least by rolling you'd have a chance of escape. Or are you just stuck there?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 15, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Couldn't you just roll away? At least by rolling you'd have a chance of escape. Or are you just stuck there?


you can't tech footstools and you get hit into a forced getup


----------



## Distorted (Sep 15, 2014)

Oh gosh, as if she wasn't broken enough in that invitational. I guess the counter would be not to get hit.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 15, 2014)

either way I don't see this as hopefully being too much of a problem in online, mainly because usually there are more than 2 fighters online


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 15, 2014)

I sure hope that doesn't work on every character.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 15, 2014)

i feel like it will prolly be patched out also apparently her FS got nerfed in damage since the invitational.

edit: turns out it's an infinite that only works on robin, well that match-up will be fun.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 15, 2014)

Zahros said:


> either way I don't see this as hopefully being too much of a problem in online, mainly because usually there are more than 2 fighters online


Well when you're playing weenie mode maybe


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well when you're playing weenie mode maybe



I'm gonna start calling it Softcore mode every time you say that... and/or calling its counterpart "boring mode".


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 16, 2014)

4 player FFAs with explosives and soccer balls on High on Norfair is where it's at.


----------



## Milo (Sep 16, 2014)

I hate all of you who have access.

I hate you

I hate you


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 16, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> 4 player FFAs with explosives and soccer balls on High on Norfair is where it's at.


honestly most all items get boring for a while for me, they just stop being fun after a while for me. 
but i do love bullshit stages and finding bullshit things on them to troll others with.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2014)

[yt]hGdOGAs-KSI[/yt]

(Spoilers) Watching compilation videos like these makes me realize how friggin' massive the roster is.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 16, 2014)

Apparently Nintendo of France have put up a release date of November 21 for Smash 4.
That means that Europe get it when the ROW get the new Pokemon.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 16, 2014)

Milo said:


> I hate all of you who have access.
> 
> I hate you
> 
> I hate you


I hate you, Too. :^)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 16, 2014)

It's ridiculous, how do I handle life when the two multiplayer games I play the most come out at the same time?


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's ridiculous, how do I handle life when the two multiplayer games I play the most come out at the same time?


Dual-weild the Gamepad and the 3DS. Be a champion.


----------



## chesse20 (Sep 16, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's ridiculous, how do I handle life when the two multiplayer games I play the most come out at the same time?


don't buy them and play cs:go instead


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 17, 2014)

Still have one code left for the special demo, but it's only good through tomorrow....


----------



## SirRob (Sep 17, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7bCsTXgi9E&t=1m33s

My boooyyyffrrieeeeennnnddd â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 17, 2014)

Wow, that's easily the best addition. Glad to see PokÃ©balls don't mostly consist of garbage, like they did in Brawl.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 17, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Wow, that's easily the best addition. Glad to see PokÃ©balls don't mostly consist of garbage, like they did in Brawl.


He is literally Greninja with sexy red hair

_But that's okay_


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 18, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Wow, that's easily the best addition. Glad to see PokÃ©balls don't mostly consist of garbage, like they did in Brawl.


Zoroark is actually one of the Pokemon which also appears in the Master Ball.
In other words, it's supposed to be one of the best because it shares a ball with the legendaries.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2014)

Mega Man feels so good, he feels _right._ I like his side and back airs, and Metal Blade is reeeaally fun to use. I haven't really bothered with the other demo characters.

While the game controls just fine, I don't think my circle pad and R button will last through the winter. Maybe I should set shield to Y when the game comes out. :S

By the way, the demo should be coming out in 5 hours! 5 more hours of torture!


----------



## Distorted (Sep 19, 2014)

Megaman is enjoyable to play. I feel a bit awkward about his neutral a, but I think it's because I'm trying to play him like other characters. I don't think he's met to be right up on opponents. His up air and down air are very satisfying when they hit also. 

My favorite in the demo by far is Villager. He feels very different compared to the other fighters. His side smash is awesome at edge guarding, and that tree does ridiculous damage (35%-40%) when it falls. You can even use the axe on opponents after you water the tree. Firing a rocket can help you enter a combo or get a grab or even get back on stage by riding it. It's a lot stronger when you ride it too. He's really vulnerable when he uses his up-b though, but it's a very good recovery move none the less. 

Link is awesome now, Mario is still Mario, and man they nerfed the hell out of Pikachu's thunder. But Pikachu is easily the smoothest feeling character in the demo. I wonder how the other fighters are going to be like?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2014)

I think Mega Man's actually pretty darn good at approaching opponents from the side, although it's hard to tell when you're just playing CPUs. 
I couldn't get into the Villager, although maybe I just didn't give him enough of a chance. I know I didn't like his fair or bair-- I guess my play style is really reliant on those.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2014)

Fuck, Playing this on a handheld is ass.


----------



## DrDingo (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm totally diggin' Villager.
The CPUs walk right into his bowling ball!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 19, 2014)

mario and link have been my favorites, links bombs are so much more awesome, shot hop z-airing with bombs is super nice~


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 19, 2014)

*kicks down the door*

I've been gone a while.

Just tried the demo. *dusts off hands after beating opponents into submission* I've just warmed up.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 19, 2014)

Been watching videos of the other characters' movesets. This game seems to be the most balanced by far. Charizard got a huge buff, too. <3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I've been gone a while.


No roleplay.

And no one missed you.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 19, 2014)

alot of the new comers seem good overall, I know certain ones like the ice climbers wern't able to return, but I'm glad with who we got overall


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 19, 2014)

I like Mega Man's combos

Mega Man 4 lyfe


----------



## SirRob (Sep 19, 2014)

What combos? I have not pulled off a single combo. I thought Megaman's short hop fair to his down tilt came out pretty fast, but it wasn't a combo. Couldn't find anything else that chained together to make a proper combo.

I tried out Villager again and it was a disaster. I just cannot get the feel for him.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 20, 2014)

Mega Man's air a-down into any A attack works.  It's hard, but it feels so good when it works.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2014)

Really? I wouldn't think that'd combo into anything, it's so slow. I was avoiding it because I generally couldn't use it without getting countered, but maybe I just need to practice it.

I'm getting better with Villager-- I found that playing him more defensively works better for me. His ftilt is good.

Also, I've been playing Brawl, and comparing the controls. I actually like how the 3ds controls more than the Gamecube controller. I know it's definitely easier to short hop because I couldn't do that reliably in Brawl, and I feel like the circle pad is more sensitive, so I don't have to be as forceful. I think my TV caused a delay as well, so not having to deal with that has been helpful, too.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 20, 2014)

You have to be high enough to hit right before the shot disappears. You should have no landing lag, giving you the crucial moment to follow up with another attack. It's difficult to pull off.

Widescreen televisions have a small delay when playing Brawl, I've heard. This Smash does feel smoother, but I'd take the GC control over the 3DS. Hand cramps are no fun and the 3DS gives them generously.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 20, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> You have to be high enough to hit right before the shot disappears. You should have no landing lag, giving you the crucial moment to follow up with another attack. It's difficult to pull off.
> 
> Widescreen televisions have a small delay when playing Brawl, I've heard. This Smash does feel smoother, but I'd take the GC control over the 3DS. Hand cramps are no fun and the 3DS gives them generously.


any HD tv caused the Wii to lag it's just brawl was one of the only times it was noticeable.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 20, 2014)

Learn something new every day. Lol, that sucks.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2014)

I've never been good at timing attacks for characters other than Fox, so it's definitely gonna take a lot of practice to get the timing down for the down air. 
My hands don't cramp up when using the 3DS, although I don't think my hands have ever cramped up playing any game. Writing and drawing for a long time is a lot more brutal!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 20, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Mega Man's air a-down into any A attack works.  It's hard, but it feels so good when it works.


Hard knuckle's hit box so small...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 20, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> You have to be high enough to hit right before the shot disappears. You should have no landing lag, giving you the crucial moment to follow up with another attack. It's difficult to pull off.


Alright, I'm starting to get this down. It seems really situational, as your opponent has to be right under you and if they jump, it ruins the combo potential. It also only works at low percents. One of the things that was giving me trouble is that it only works if you fall normally, rather than fast fall. Quickly tapping the jump button twice seems to put you at the perfect distance for the hard knuckle to hit the ground right at the end.

Edit: Did this just happen?! Unless I missed something, I think Mario just used his cape to reflect the hard knuckle back at me.

Edit Edit: I tried testing it as Mario, and... I beat level 9 Mega Man using literally just the cape. Like, JUST THE CAPE!! And it was a +2 win!


----------



## Distorted (Sep 20, 2014)

Most of Mega Man's attacks are projectiles, and with every other character having some type of reflecting move that's gonna be tricky. I picked his up-air tornado out of the sky with Villager once, so maybe I can grab the fist too.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 20, 2014)

It's possible to grab the fist. The Villager bot has already done it to me twice, but the funny part is they can only throw the fist down.


----------



## Nekokami (Sep 20, 2014)

Just played the demo. I'M IN LOVE!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Most of Mega Man's attacks are projectiles, and with every other character having some type of reflecting move that's gonna be tricky. I picked his up-air tornado out of the sky with Villager once, so maybe I can grab the fist too.



Well duh! Don't you remember what Mega Man's primary means of defense is?


----------



## Schelt (Sep 22, 2014)

Sheik has been my main since the old days of Melee. Ninja awesomeness...


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks like we finally know why Ridley won't be in Smash...


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

Apparently there's a glitch where you can get the crowd to chant "Nana! Popo!" Friggin' amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u2vA71r3-I


----------



## Zahros (Sep 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Apparently there's a glitch where you can get the crowd to chant "Nana! Popo!" Friggin' amazing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u2vA71r3-I



wow, that's pretty crazy o3o, though cut character data left in games isn't unheard of I suppose, with the "forbidden 7" also, I'm sad they didn't add the battle damage effects, which is something they had left in brawl, but wasn't implemented :l


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

I definitely would've liked to see Fox's outfit get more and more torn as the battle wore on. And then when he reaches 100% damage, his clothes fall off.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 23, 2014)

I wouldn't have minded that at all~, but it's sad that even though Namco is helping working on it, they didn't decide to implement it into the game, instead they just get steamy :v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I definitely would've liked to see Fox's outfit get more and more torn as the battle wore on. And then when he reaches 100% damage, his clothes fall off.





Zahros said:


> I wouldn't have minded that at all~, but it's sad that even though Namco is helping working on it, they didn't decide to implement it into the game, instead they just get steamy :v








I swear to god, You guys and your obsession for Fox.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

I mean, at least we're not swooning over the duck hunt dog, right?


----------



## Zahros (Sep 23, 2014)

I personally like Bowser myself though honestly :u


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2014)

Zahros said:


> I personally like Bowser myself though honestly :u


Go back to /v/


----------



## Zahros (Sep 23, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Go back to /v/


?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

No. He belongs here.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2014)

Zahros said:


> ?


/v/ is 4chan's videogames board. They worship bowser and other gay stuff.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 23, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> /v/ is 4chan's videogames board. They worship bowser and other gay stuff.



well, I wouldn't say I exactly worship him xD, and I don't care much for 4chan one way or the other, I already have enough places on the web to go, don't really need anymore :u, but I do like it here


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> /v/ is 4chan's videogames board. They worship bowser and other gay stuff.


Did you know that FurAffinity does that times ten?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> No. He belongs here.


ironically, You go there.


SirRob said:


> Did you know that FurAffinity does that times ten?


Did you know that /v/ goes to FA to jerk off to porn??????


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

Do you think TC's ever gonna come back? It'd be nice to have a thread where we could have all the friend codes on the front page, like with the Pokemon and Mario Kart topics.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Do you think TC's ever gonna come back? It'd be nice to have a thread where we could have all the friend codes on the front page, like with the Pokemon and Mario Kart topics.


Technically couldn't one of us make a forum like that ourselves?

Speaking of which, here's mine for anyone: 5386-7957-7797


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 23, 2014)

Zahros said:


> Technically couldn't one of us make a forum like that ourselves?
> 
> Speaking of which, here's mine for anyone: 5386-7957-7797


are friend codes for specific game or just ds in general?


----------



## Zahros (Sep 23, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> are friend codes for specific game or just ds in general?


the regular DS, they're game specific, with the 3DS it's more general, you pretty much have to add each other's codes and then you're friends


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

And with the Wii U you only need account names.



Zahros said:


> Technically couldn't one of us make a forum like that ourselves?
> 
> Speaking of which, here's mine for anyone: 5386-7957-7797


Yeah, although two Smash Bros threads might be repetitive.


----------



## Distorted (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm loving the commercials for the new Smash. SETTLE IT! IN! SMASH!

[video=youtube;FKEsviMNOLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FKEsviMNOLI[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

I like the one where the buff guy transforms into a gorilla man. Nintendo knows what I like, they know!!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 23, 2014)

Anyone going to get it at the midnight release? I intend on staying up all night playing... I need my fix. 



Zahros said:


> Technically couldn't one of us make a forum like that ourselves?
> 
> Speaking of which, here's mine for anyone: 5386-7957-7797



Added you. Mine is 0559 - 6972 - 5367.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 23, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Anyone going to get it at the midnight release? I intend on staying up all night playing... I need my fix.
> 
> 
> 
> Added you. Mine is 0559 - 6972 - 5367.


sweet, added ^^


----------



## SirRob (Sep 23, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Anyone going to get it at the midnight release? I intend on staying up all night playing... I need my fix.


I'm gonna get a physical copy from GameStop. Sometimes they do a midnight release, but there's nothing about one for Smash Bros on their website. I was sort of hoping they would do a tournament like they did with Brawl, that was really memorable. Diddy was the first character I used in Brawl, because he was the character that was randomly selected for me. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Zahros (Sep 23, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Anyone going to get it at the midnight release? I intend on staying up all night playing... I need my fix.
> .


also didn't see that part xD, but hopefully I'll be able to, it just depends if I have the money to by then :v


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm gonna get a physical copy from GameStop. Sometimes they do a midnight release, but there's nothing about one for Smash Bros on their website. I was sort of hoping they would do a tournament like they did with Brawl, that was really memorable. Diddy was the first character I used in Brawl, because he was the character that was randomly selected for me. [noparse][/noparse]



Gamestop is supposedly doing midnight release events based on how many pre-orders came in. It's vague as hell, but it might mean we'll get some unofficial tournaments. I really hope they do the same with the Wii U version as they did with Brawl.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 24, 2014)

i preordered from bestbuy during the e3 demo so idk if they would have a midnight release.


----------



## nurematsu (Sep 25, 2014)

I preordered at a gamestop in a mall, so I highly doubt there will be a midnight release there   But I work past midnights on weekdays anyway, so I'm definitely going to be picking up my physical copy Friday morning.

Most looking forward to playing Little Mac, Rosalina, Pac Man, and Robin (female...ALWAYS female)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 25, 2014)

Turns out we are getting a national tournament. The rules were posted on the Facebook page earlier today... I won't be attending.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 25, 2014)

I preordered at Amazon. I just hope I didn't order it too late so I can get it on launch day^^

Also, who here is _not_ gonna get both versions of the game?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2014)

A national tournament, huh? Awesome, I'm totally gonna enter and make my way to the top!

Just kidding, I'm probably gonna spend the night of looking at Fox fan art alone in my room.


----------



## nurematsu (Sep 25, 2014)

Haha, kinda stinks that I won't be able to make it to a tournament. Got work to do   But to answer the previous question, I most definitely will be buying both versions


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2014)

This game comes out next Friday. 

I. AM. SO. HYPED.

If I wasn't forbidden to, I would totally post a stupidly long string of gifs.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 25, 2014)

My fingers are going to fall off before the actual game gets here. I've been playing the HELL out of the demo.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2014)

How many coins do you have? I'll extend that question to everyone. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Distorted (Sep 25, 2014)

I have about 7800 coins. I've just been playing in short sessions though. It could be a lot more.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 25, 2014)

I only have 2603, but I haven't been playing it a whole bunch, I don't want Link or any of them  to get stale on me before the game comes out ~_~'


----------



## SirRob (Sep 25, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I have about 7800 coins. I've just been playing in short sessions though. It could be a lot more.


Well hey, that's over 2000 more than I've got! The demo's fun for sure, but like, I've got Brawl. It's like the demo but with more stages and characters.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 25, 2014)

19052.

Yeaaaaah.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Sep 25, 2014)

I think I might have maxed it...

Right now I'm messing around with custom Project M builds. Deoxys skin for Lucario? I'm down.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 25, 2014)

I can agree with brawl modding, here's some reasons I probably still will sometimes, even with the new ones are out:


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 26, 2014)

Reviews are out ! 

My opinion on the game after 3 days of play : it is awesome ! My first impression when I first booted it up was basically "What am I gonna do !? There's TOO MUCH STUFF !" Games are everywhere and unfortunately, the menus are kind of a big mess. It becomes a treasure hunt, to the point there was a mode hidden within the trophy menu. Pure madness. Unfortunately, the online is a bit sucky. It isn't as bad as Brawl's, but there are a few hiccups from time to time, which is unfortunate.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 26, 2014)

Better than Brawl's is a huge step forward, though. Was it bad when you were playing the 1 v 1 mode?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Sep 26, 2014)

There were teensy issues, but it seems it doubled when a third player came along. Still, it is playable, and lags were few, short and far between.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 28, 2014)

[yt]pss1GQ5qrjM[/yt]

Can someone write an erotic story about this?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Sep 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Can someone write an erotic story about this?


Please no.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 28, 2014)

I've made up my mind. I'm going to be hosting a Smash Bros tournament here, and I'm gonna advertise the heck out of it!! On my Furaffinity page.


----------



## Zahros (Sep 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I've made up my mind. I'm going to be hosting a Smash Bros tournament here, and I'm gonna advertise the heck out of it!! On my Furaffinity page.


Woot, and also, one of my friends that works in a Gamestop in Wyoming said they're having a midnight release, but the ones here, I haven't heard much about >.<, so I'll be trading in games and either keep paying, or just take my preorder money back and get eshop cards :l


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 28, 2014)

So down for that tournament.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 28, 2014)

well it's not like the wifi could be worse than brawls and at one point i found that semi-playable so i should be fine with online for this one X3


----------



## Zahros (Sep 29, 2014)

if anyone wants something to hold them for few days, take a look at this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDjK6mjfNTo#t=39 it's alright, there's also quiet a few characters


----------



## Ieono (Sep 29, 2014)

Zahros said:


> if anyone wants something to hold them for few days, take a look at this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDjK6mjfNTo#t=39 it's alright, there's also quiet a few characters



It's amazing what people do with their spare time these days. Wow.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2014)

For the tournament, would anyone have any objections to--
-Single elimination
-Matches are best 2 out of 3
-1 vs 1
-3 Stock
-No time limit
-Final Destination (Any version)
-No items
-No customization

Also, should there be any other rules to consider?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 29, 2014)

Ban Meta Knight. He needs to pay for the damage he did in Brawl. There will be retribution.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 29, 2014)

should prolly be a double elimination format, also depending on the amount of poeple who join may want to do pools instead. 
also why no battlefield or smashville?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2014)

I really would like to keep things simple. In my experience double elimination is either too convoluted or too much of a time investment for people here. I only want to use a single stage format for that same reason, and to keep people from arguing over stage choices.

I can't imagine a lot of people joining up. 16 would be an impressive number for something like this IMO, especially with how active this thread is.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 29, 2014)

well it's not that hard to make one http://challonge.com/

but it could possible be harder to run online cause of different times and that stuff.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, don't worry about me having trouble setting things up, I'm pretty obsessive about this sort of thing

Thank you, your ideas are good and I appreciate the thought put into them, and I know your rules are how official tournaments usually work. I've considered those ideas and might make changes depending on how many people sign up and who they are.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2014)

Gamestop is doing a midnight launch where I am. Whoo!! I'm gonna go an hour early and be the only one there and make the employees feel awkward!


----------



## Zahros (Sep 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Gamestop is doing a midnight launch where I am. Whoo!! I'm gonna go an hour early and be the only one there and make the employees feel awkward!


Well, since that's 2 locations I know that are, I have more hope that at least one of the 2 here will have one!


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2014)

Zahros said:


> Well, since that's 2 locations I know that are, I have more hope that at least one of the 2 here will have one!


You can check on the Gamestop site, they should have the participating stores listed if you go to the events section at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 30, 2014)

from what i checked best buy isn't which suckies since i got the preorder from there during the e3 demo


----------



## Zahros (Sep 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You can check on the Gamestop site, they should have the participating stores listed if you go to the events section at the bottom of the page.


WOOT! just looked and they are, I asked the other day and they didn't know, so I guess some just know before others


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> from what i checked best buy isn't which suckies since i got the preorder from there during the e3 demo


That does stink. Then again, Best Buy isn't a dedicated game store, so it's not too much of a surprise that they wouldn't go out of their way for a game release.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2014)

Today, I am merely a man. Tomorrow, I will be a man with Smash Bros. 3DS.

I decided not to go to the midnight release. I wouldn't want to have a leg up on any of you guys! Haha, ha!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 2, 2014)

I'll probably be looking to play with other people here tomorrow. It's going to be a blast.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 2, 2014)

I just went in to finish paying smash off at gamestop, and apparently they're having a brawl tournament, is this normal at midnight releases? I've never been to one :l


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2014)

They're doing a Brawl tournament? Lucky! I hope they're not doing one at my local gamestop, because I'd be preeetty salty!


----------



## Zahros (Oct 2, 2014)

Well, it doesn't cost anything to join, I just called to make sure, but it starts at 10:30, but I gotta be there by 10 apparently (it's almost 7:30 here now) and I can win stuff, but hey, even if I don't I suppose it's for fun xD


----------



## Zahros (Oct 3, 2014)

well, for those of you who're getting a DL one from the eshop, it's officially available


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;2lkZ2hy0E2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lkZ2hy0E2M&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 3, 2014)

It is finally here in the United States. There's only one song for such an occasion.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATRYgoGT7xI


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;JqpMg0kygPA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqpMg0kygPA[/video]


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 3, 2014)

Finally I'll be able to get my ass handed to me by other people than japanese ! Yaaaaay !

Oh and guess we'd need to do stuff via Skype too, cuz' it's kinda annoying to get the thing organized without some sort of real-time chat to get coordinated.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;Dg8FWE8vpws]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dg8FWE8vpws[/video]


----------



## Zahros (Oct 3, 2014)

IHASITNOW -EVIL LAUGH- and I won a bag from the tournament :v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;ThvoOFl9G_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThvoOFl9G_Q[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 3, 2014)

I don't know whether I should be mad or happy that Charizard makes those noises now. He sounded beastly in Brawl, but on the other hand, this is more cute...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;k7cErz-aA_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7cErz-aA_I[/video]


SkyboundTerror said:


> I don't know whether I should be mad or happy that Charizard makes those noises now. He sounded beastly in Brawl, but on the other hand, this is more cute...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 3, 2014)

I think I'm off to a good start. 






Christ, I almost lost a couple times but managed to throw a few curveballs to save my ass.

Edit: Aaaaand the streak is over at 31. I shouldn't have gotten cocky.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 3, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I think I'm off to a good start.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty damn good there, I've been doing..... alright xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 3, 2014)

The competition is tough there. I'm glad the mode exists! 

Gonna end the night with 39 victories and 4 losses. Maan, I wanted that perfect streak so bad, haha. Time for a nap.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 3, 2014)

well, it happens xD, but looking forward to fighting you guys, I've been mostly doing classic trying to unlock characters, but I just realized it's almost 6 am e.e


----------



## SirRob (Oct 3, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Videos


[yt]pKFgsNBxZWs[/yt]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 3, 2014)

today i'm just trying to unlock stuff and get a feel fr characters


----------



## wolfdog (Oct 3, 2014)

We can do awesome Dubstep with your vidÃ©o  SirRob : D


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm looking forward to having a smashing time tonight.  Game for a match if anyone else is...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 4, 2014)

more than ever before have i loved playing peach, she now has a wonderful butt vortex <3


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2014)

Here's my progress so far:

- I can't tell you how many times I failed to swing the bat in Home-Run Contest (look 23 feet A NEW RECORD! lol).  Now my current record is about 2000, nothing flashy.
- So this Target Smash is the Smash Bros version of Angry Birds, eh?  I must've blown myself up a dozen times before I successfully launched the bomb at the targets at all.
- Created a Mii Fighter (swordsman).
- Beat Classic Mode with Link.  New Challenger Approaching - Falco joins the battle!  Won the unlock match on the first try - sweet!
- Cranked the Intensity up to 3.0 and beat Classic Mode (Master & Crazy Hand Duo) with Pikachu.  Didn't beat the new challenger (Ness) though.
- Beat Classic Mode with Lucario (intensity 3.0, final boss Master/Crazy Hand), despite ExtremeSpeeding myself right off the stage halfway through (woops).  Also got a perfect 100% picture reveal during the credits (Mega Lucario, BUT of course).  New Challenger Approaches!


Spoiler



Dark Pit  ... 0.0


That was a very rough and frantic unlock match but I ultimately won.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought I was good at this game.
Then I played it online.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2014)

OMG IT HAPPENED

THE (rubber part of the) CIRCLE PAD FELL OFF

I put it back on.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> OMG IT HAPPENED
> 
> THE (rubber part of the) CIRCLE PAD FELL OFF
> 
> I put it back on.



I can't wait until that happens to me so I have a legit reason to buy a 3DS XL or new 3DS X3

Also, I am severely disappointed about the clones. I mean... motherfucking 



Spoiler



Shadow Link and Fierce Deity Link


 are just a costume for Link, female Robin is a costume, 



Spoiler



the Koopalings are a costume for Baby Bowser


, but 



Spoiler



Dark Pit and Dr. Mario


 are seperate characters? That just feels so damn lazy...
"Yeah, let's remove the Ice Climbers because "they don't work on the 3DS", make the other two seperate characters and then add Rosalina and Luma who play as seperate characters like the Ice Climbers." MAKES PERFECT SENSE, SAKURAI! >:T


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Here's my progress so far:
> 
> - I can't tell you how many times I failed to swing the bat in Home-Run Contest (look 23 feet A NEW RECORD! lol).  Now my current record is about 2000, nothing flashy.
> - So this Target Smash is the Smash Bros version of Angry Birds, eh?  I must've blown myself up a dozen times before I successfully launched the bomb at the targets at all.
> ...



So far I am busy with unlocking the characters. I am only missing 



Spoiler



R.O.B, Game and Watch and Duck Hunt


 now.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2014)

Slowly cranking the intensity up on my runs through Classic Mode.  Ike's at 3.5 so far (yes, I did say 'slowly').  Marth just beat Master/Crazy hand and then subsequently unlocked Lucina.

As for the whole subject of things, Sakurai already went on record saying that if there's any gameplay differences between two characters (attack power, speed, defense, hitboxes, etc.) then they are made separate characters and not palette swaps.  Male/female Robin exists because they're the player character from Awakening, who can be male or female.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 4, 2014)

Has anyone tried out custom movesets and equipment? They make for some pretty gnarly matches.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 4, 2014)

My circle pad is already kind of broken so I move really slowly going right. I'm still able to do well somehow. I curb stopped Ness the second time I had to unlock him.



SkyboundTerror said:


> Has anyone tried out custom movesets and equipment? They make for some pretty gnarly matches.



idk, they kinda make you OP. Or at least made me think I was.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2014)

The equipment that lets you heal continuously is kinda broken, I give it to everyone for Smash Run.

The rubber part of the circle pad won't stay on, even with glue. Like, you can put it back on, but it sticks to your thumb so it comes off again pretty easily. I think I'm just gonna eat it and stick with the uncovered part. Hopefully THAT part doesn't break.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 4, 2014)

The equipment is very overpowered, but I think that's the point of them. I'm having a lot of fun with it.

The rubber came off of my circle pad, too, but I can't complain. The thing was worn out, anyway.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 4, 2014)

This game is so fun! I am so impressed by how much content they out in it.

I went to a tourny today, but didn't even make it past the first round. I've got a long road ahead of me!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 4, 2014)

I've seen a lot of reviews over the game, and everyone seems to like it well enough, but my biggest complaint about Brawl was the game speed/loftiness, and almost no reviews seem to cover that aspect. I see a lot of you guys have the game, and if you've played both Brawl and Melee - What are we looking at in terms of speed and loftiness/gravity? I really want to get this game, but I really don't want to be disappointed if it's more like Brawl than Melee.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 4, 2014)

ground wise the speed is like melee, air wise it's a bit like brawl but landing lag of air dodges is much more than in brawl so you can punish air dodges hard when they land.
also there aren't any ATs found yet in the game, but it seems to prefer knowledge skill barriers instead of technical ones which i think is better for competitive play.

if you still wish it was melee than just play PM which is a mod for brawl.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The equipment that lets you heal continuously is kinda broken, I give it to everyone for Smash Run.
> 
> The rubber part of the circle pad won't stay on, even with glue. Like, you can put it back on, but it sticks to your thumb so it comes off again pretty easily. I think I'm just gonna eat it and stick with the uncovered part. Hopefully THAT part doesn't break.


what's the best way to get custom moves, also yea it makes sense the equipments are overpowered, but the custom moves are cool and i like making things with just different custom moves.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 4, 2014)

Smash Run is probably the best way to unlock custom moves, I think.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 4, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ground wise the speed is like melee, air wise it's a bit like brawl but landing lag of air dodges is much more than in brawl so you can punish air dodges hard when they land.
> also there aren't any ATs found yet in the game, but it seems to prefer knowledge skill barriers instead of technical ones which i think is better for competitive play.
> 
> if you still wish it was melee than just play PM which is a mod for brawl.



I dunno what ATs are, or what "knowledge skill" barriers vs "technical skill" barriers are either, but kinda sad face that the air time is more like Brawl - Which was a huge problem for me (as well as the weakening of Samus by a lot). Mm...I guess I'll pass by a local game shop and see if they have an open copy to play test or something - The steadily increasing price of Nintendo games is really killing me :E


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 4, 2014)

Captain Howdy said:


> I dunno what ATs are, or what "knowledge skill" barriers vs "technical skill" barriers are either, but kinda sad face that the air time is more like Brawl - Which was a huge problem for me (as well as the weakening of Samus by a lot). Mm...I guess I'll pass by a local game shop and see if they have an open copy to play test or something - The steadily increasing price of Nintendo games is really killing me :E


wavedashing and l canceling, both in melee and not in brawl or smash 4, those are things lots of melee elitists stick to as why it's the best smash ever and there will never be another good one.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> what's the best way to get custom moves, also yea it makes sense the equipments are overpowered, but the custom moves are cool and i like making things with just different custom moves.


Best way is to do the challenges. 'Win Smash Run with every character' and 'Win Classic Mode with every character' will get you a ton.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 4, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> wavedashing and l canceling, both in melee and not in brawl or smash 4, those are things lots of melee elitists stick to as why it's the best smash ever and there will never be another good one.



I was never terribly hardcore at melee, but it was really fun to play with all my friends. Melee is still considerably the best smash ever at this moment though  Brawl is simply too slow and air-y? to make it as intense or as action-packed as Melee (plus balance issues <_<), but if the new Smash is half as good as people say it is, and with a sped up pace and better gravity, then it's on its way to becoming the next great smash.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ...but the custom moves are cool and i like making things with just different custom moves.


Like how Wolf isn't in the roster but Fox has a Wolf color scheme and one of his Up specials (Twisting Fox) acts a bit like Wolf's.  Pair it with some attack/defense buffs and then you have practically Wolf by any other name.

Beat Classic mode with more characters, and out of the blue comes this new challenger:


Spoiler



Duck Hunt Dog


Fox couldn't beat him, neither could Falco.  It took Ike's heavy hits to finally put that thing down.

It's hilarious to see this guy on the roster, but I gotta say ... all those pent-up years of frustration _has_ to put this guy at a disadvantage in multiplayer matches....

Anyway, in one random match a Master Ball turned out to contain . . . Goldeen.  Can I call TPP reference?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Best way is to do the challenges. 'Win Smash Run with every character' and 'Win Classic Mode with every character' will get you a ton.


so i looked up and there's an even better way to get stuff involing classic mode, basically during the spin thing you press the home button and keep pressing it till it stops on a red icon, then when you resue from the menu you hold the A button and you will get that one. this has been super consistent for me. also i'm still on the second challange board.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also i'm still on the second challange board.


There's more?  I thought the board looked too small!  (Especially compared to Brawl's.)


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2014)

There's three boards. I hope you like beating Classic on 9.0 difficulty! By the way, if you get a game over, the difficulty lowers automatically.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 4, 2014)

I feel like too many people derp around on For Glory, and what's with the campy players? This ain't Brawl, haaa. Going strong with 87 victories and 6 losses.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2014)

I pretty much have your score, but the opposite


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 4, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I feel like too many people derp around on For Glory, and what's with the campy players? This ain't Brawl, haaa. Going strong with 87 victories and 6 losses.


it's better to play it safe, though there's too many little macs for me to like. also everyone rolls a fuck ton which is silly.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I hope you like beating Classic on 9.0 difficulty!


Hahaha ... eh ... _egh..._

Well, I did make it through Classic on Brawl's Intense difficulty (albeit using a number of continues), better get in shape then!

Or Ima savin' my hammers.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 4, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it's better to play it safe, though there's too many little macs for me to like. also everyone rolls a fuck ton which is silly.



I found that overwhelming the opponent with constant attacking and grabbing works best for me, with some wild predictions thrown in. Was never much of a fan of campy playstyles. As for the rolling, I blame the flat surface.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 4, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it's better to play it safe, though there's too many little macs for me to like. also everyone rolls a fuck ton which is silly.



Bro, have you ever fought in real life? Like, your ground game is gonna be amazing compared to your airgame, just like Little Mac's, and punching is so OP compared to other styles, such as water-based attacks. Little Mac's played a lot because he's _relatable_; people have been tempered by their day-to-day lives to punch themselves out of tricky situations.

As for the rolling, seems pretty obvious to me why people enjoy rolling. I dunno how to explain it to you, but if I could it'd make sense. Try it sometime.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 4, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> As for the rolling, seems pretty obvious to me why people enjoy rolling. I dunno how to explain it to you, but if I could it'd make sense. Try it sometime.


i guess poeple enjoy getting punished and losing the game for a silly common habbit.
also i'm not much of a camper either, i love being agressive and reading poeple's habbits. so i guess my stlye is mental/reactive aggresion X3

edit: just realized that was a joke, woops


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2014)

I just unlocked Challenges Panel 2.  Used the hammer for the last square on Challenges Panel 1 ("beat All-Star on Easy" -- lol,I don't know if All-Star includes all characters or just all unlocked ones, but I'd rather not be spoiled to it).  And I already beat 14 of the ones on Panel 2.  Not a bad start!

Played a bit of Smash Run with assorted characters.  'Tis nice to have somewhere you can just beat things up before a match (compared to the CPUs I tend to have the best Defense, Jump, and/or Speed by the time the match actually starts).  Had two race-to-the-finish battles, in either case came in first with zero damage (the first time by a country mile, too, Fox just charged ahead and never hit anything, never looked back).

Also did a few practice rounds of StreetSmash.  You know what this reminds me of?  Tin Pin Slammer!  (And if you don't have to look that one up you are *awesome*  )

PS - Whoa is it just the style or is Zoroark stupidly skinny?  His trophy shows him with that mane of hair actually not attached to his back like it appears in his in-Pokemon-game appearances.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 5, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i guess poeple enjoy getting punished



Wow, where have you been? =v

In other news, loving Villager's down-b. It can be an edgeguard in both stages (one of which doing no damage, denying an extra recovery) that affect players and an easy KO at the last one (besides the fact that it makes axe rampages cool again).


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 5, 2014)

I just did a little online play. Nothing kills your self-confidence more.

Man I suck at this...


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 5, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I just did a little online play. Nothing kills your self-confidence more.
> 
> Man I suck at this...



You should verse me. That would most certainly destroy it further assuage your doubts.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 5, 2014)

I tried a little 1 on 1 and I think I'm doing pretty ok^^
Or I just played against noobs so far and will get my hopes and dreams crushed soon...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 5, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I pretty much have your score, but the opposite


you haven't added me to your friend code thingy. 

why don't you love me ;-;

also i found out you can disconect by doing constant suicides.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 5, 2014)

Apparently I seem to not suck as much when in a team. I want to say it's because the other guy gets all the KO's and that I'm less likely to die.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 5, 2014)

that's prolly it, i had to deal with someone dieing and me trying to carry the team but they sucked to much for us to win


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 5, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you haven't added me to your friend code thingy.
> 
> why don't you love me ;-;
> 
> also i found out you can disconect by doing constant suicides.



Yeah, word on the street is that you can also get suspended from the online modes by killing yourself repeatedly. Also, you're recommended to your local psychiatric services.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 5, 2014)

Man, I am getting wrecked by lag right now.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 5, 2014)

Unlocking Bowser Jr. through classic mode is actually quite tragic when you think about it....


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 5, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Unlocking Bowser Jr. through classic mode is actually quite tragic when you think about it....



Domestic abuse has never been so family-friendly! Rated E10+!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 5, 2014)

I dunno, I think Dr. Mario's classic mode unlock has a lot more drama to it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpzbr3vCBjw


----------



## Zahros (Oct 5, 2014)

And here we are, ignoring the fact that Mario has been punching Peach since melee :v


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 5, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> Unlocking Bowser Jr. through classic mode is actually quite tragic when you think about it....


if he doesn't beat him now he won't get tough enough to survive lava like his father.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm feeling very, very confident right now. lol


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 5, 2014)

Did I mention I like how they changed around Master Hand's moveset this time?  (Crazy Hand, too.)  He was OK in Brawl, but his familiar moveset made him feel easier than he should've been.  That's definitely not happening this time around.  One of his new attacks I keep falling for is the one where he snaps his fingers (minor damage + dizzy).

And you know that secret final boss Sakurai hinted at in Miiverse?  I just ran into him while taking Lucario through Classic Mode.  That was seriously frightening, but I managed to pull through and beat it on the first try!



Spoiler



So I started out against the Master+Crazy Hand duo per usual (with my Intensity set at 6.0), they have about 280HP between them, but not even 100HP into the battle Crazy Hand explodes, followed shortly by Master Hand...

_Uh oh...._

Shadow energy swarms out and forms into a gigantic feral beast-thing, it has no visible HP or anything.  After another minute of anxious fighting it dissipates and reforms into a cluster of swords, and Lucario gets KO at about 200% damage.  I wait out one of its attacks on the recovery platformm, the fighting continues, then the shadow energy dissipates and reforms into ... a shadowy Lucario.

_Oh, crap...._

Well, at least you can grab and throw him now, just like you can any other fighter.  There was one moment where both of us readied our counters simultaneously (of course nothing happened) ... I think I might've fell for one of his counters, but ultimately I knocked him off far enough it took him some time to recover, at which point I nailed him with a full Aura Sphere for the win.



Part of what made it extra epic is I was explaining to my brother-in-law about the secret final boss basically right before it happens.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 5, 2014)

Just like I learned in school. The Sword of Nuremberg has never looked better.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 5, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Did I mention I like how they changed around Master Hand's moveset this time?  (Crazy Hand, too.)  He was OK in Brawl, but his familiar moveset made him feel easier than he should've been.  That's definitely not happening this time around.  One of his new attacks I keep falling for is the one where he snaps his fingers (minor damage + dizzy).
> 
> And you know that secret final boss Sakurai hinted at in Miiverse?  I just ran into him while taking Lucario through Classic Mode.  That was seriously frightening, but I managed to pull through and beat it on the first try!
> 
> ...


You get to see more of said final boss if you do it on the hardest difficulty


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 6, 2014)

Clearly the best fighter.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Clearly the best fighter.



We still need to do that Hitler vs. Gandhi fight.

It was fated all along, you know.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

One of the curious things about Smash Bros. is that when you knock someone out, you gain one point and they lose one point but when they fall off the stage or walk off the edge, they lose one point but no one gets any credit for the kill. So a shrewd player, knowing that he has taken too much damage might trade one point to avoid losing two- I lost quite a number of games in the original and Melee until I learned how to "fold" to avoid giving my opponents the extra point. I don't know if they fixed it for Points matches yet in this game.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> One of the curious things about Smash Bros. is that when you knock someone out, you gain one point and they lose one point but when they fall off the stage or walk off the edge, they lose one point but no one gets any credit for the kill. So a shrewd player, knowing that he has taken too much damage might trade one point to avoid losing two- I lost quite a number of games in the original and Melee until I learned how to "fold" to avoid giving my opponents the extra point. I don't know if they fixed it for Points matches yet in this game.


It's called a "self-destruct", however if you take any damage on the way out the person who did it DOES get credit for the KO.

In one-on-one matches, a SD can determine whether there will be a Sudden Death round or not (and note that a voluntary SD on your part is never in your favor here).


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

It's kind of amazing how big a difference the two types of stages in For Glory mode makes. I feel bad for Ness players trying to recover when they get spiked on the stages where the sides run to the bottom.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's kind of amazing how big a difference the two types of stages in For Glory mode makes. I feel bad for Ness players trying to recover when they get spiked on the stages where the sides run to the bottom.



I thought all Omega form stages were like that?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's kind of amazing how big a difference the two types of stages in For Glory mode makes. I feel bad for Ness players trying to recover when they get spiked on the stages where the sides run to the bottom.



ness can PK thunder again if he hits a wall with his recovery, but he can only do this once.

[video=youtube;GSAMq6RWZvE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSAMq6RWZvE[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

That's a great buff for Ness. Now people just have to learn that it exists.

I'm really feeling Fox's nerfs. Thankfully his back air is still awesome; I'm trying to commit the retreating short hop back air to muscle memory. It's hard! But right now I don't have a reliable way of scoring KOs, I almost always have get my opponent to 150-200% before I can score a KO. Hilariously I've performed better online with characters I hardly use.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 6, 2014)

When I heard "Live and Learn" play...I lost it. This game is so awesome.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 6, 2014)

So, will the Wii U Smash Bros. do as good as the 3DS one has?

How could it not? They're different experiences on their respective platform.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm really feeling Fox's nerfs.


What's your favorite Fox Up Special?  Mine's Twistng Fox.  And I really don't see the point of Flying Fox -- it's fast but doesn't seem to go any farther than the standard Fire Fox (which does damage that Flying Fox does not).  By contrast, Lucario's Ride the Wind does go noticeably farther than ExtremeSpeed (but it's harder to control).


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 6, 2014)

I like using Fox's Deflector to bounce stuff and people off me.

Though I might like Pikachu better.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm really feeling Fox's nerfs.



that voice nerf too strong.

also as a better peach manin then me mentioned an i agree with, peach got burfed.
her side b is actually a really good move and prolly one of if not the best punisher of retreating rolls. 
her bair is better in speed and i think damage but worse in speed.
her turnips are so slow to pull now.
she actually has a good second jump now.
her fair kind of sucks but she actually has kill moves now.
also her new up air is pretty weird.

though overall i think she's better than she was in brawl.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm really feeling Fox's nerfs. Thankfully his back air is still awesome; I'm trying to commit the retreating short hop back air to muscle memory. It's hard! But right now I don't have a reliable way of scoring KOs, I almost always have get my opponent to 150-200% before I can score a KO. Hilariously I've performed better online with characters I hardly use.



[video=youtube;hsdIRN6DJo8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsdIRN6DJo8[/video]

too. I played as him against Alistair the other day.  Forgot how fast he was. On the bright side, though, his B-side no longer goes off the edge of the stage so easy. In fact, I don't think it does at all. I was never a Fox main, so self-destructs with that move were common for me as a kid.

EDIT: Tried going off the stage with Fox Illusion for ten minutes. I think I've made a sound conclusion it ain't happenin'.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 6, 2014)

Ieono said:


> When I heard "Live and Learn" play...I lost it. This game is so awesome.


HANGIN ON THE EEEDGE OF TOMORROWWW


Stratadrake said:


> What's your favorite Fox Up Special?  Mine's Twistng Fox.  And I really don't see the point of Flying Fox -- it's fast but doesn't seem to go any farther than the standard Fire Fox (which does damage that Flying Fox does not).  By contrast, Lucario's Ride the Wind does go noticeably farther than ExtremeSpeed (but it's harder to control).


I haven't really played with custom specials too much (Except the Miis), I've mostly been trying to do the challenges. Right now I'm trying to beat Classic Mode with all the characters and trying to get custom stuff while I'm at it. Every time I get a trophy or coin reward it brings me that much closer to self destructing


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that voice nerf too strong.
> 
> also as a better peach manin then me mentioned an i agree with, peach got burfed.
> her side b is actually a really good move and prolly one of if not the best punisher of retreating rolls.
> ...


I shamelessly am in love with Fox's new voice, I think it suits his appearance well. I just want to hug him. [noparse][/noparse]

Burfed, that might be a good way to put Peach's treatment.


Eggdodger said:


> I played as him against Alistair the other day.  Forgot how fast he was. On the bright side, though, his B-side no longer goes off the edge of the stage so easy. In fact, I don't think it does at all. I was never a Fox main, so self-destructs with that move were common for me as a kid.


Oh, when you main Fox, you find all sorts of creative ways to fall off the stage

You played Alastair? Was he terrifying?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 6, 2014)

I finally managed to dig and dig and dig until I found out that the new Smash Bros has a demo (buried _deep_) in the shop. I expected Mario to be a free demo character, but seriously, did we need both Link and Pikachu as well - But only Villager and Megaman? There's like 2 dozen other on that page, I _really_ wish they would've given the demo a few more new characters, and not characters that have been around since day 1. 

That said, it's kinda hard to gauge how much I like it, but I can say that I at least _do_ like it - It's tough to play on a screen smaller than my phone, at least without holding it up to my face, but the problems I had in Brawl don't seem to jump out to me, or at least, not significantly enough for me to hate it. I did find myself leaning towards Megaman of all of the 5 available.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Who would you like to see in the next Smash Bros.?

As part of my annual retro gaming summer, I have to admit the Golden Sun series was pretty cool. I'd love to see Isaac and Felix as playable characters, or at least assist trophies, maybe some of the songs could be used in battle. I would so love to summon Djinn and have a Final Smash as one of those characters based around Meteor or Judgement.

If Nintendo is already on good enough terms with Konami to use Snake, I think using one of the Belmonts would be fantastic for Smash Bros.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 6, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Who would you like to see in the next Smash Bros.?
> 
> As part of my annual retro gaming summer, I have to admit the Golden Sun series was pretty cool. I'd love to see Isaac and Felix as playable characters, or at least assist trophies, maybe some of the songs could be used in battle. I would so love to summon Djinn and have a Final Smash as one of those characters based around Meteor or Judgement.
> 
> If Nintendo is already on good enough terms with Konami to use Snake, I think using one of the Belmonts would be fantastic for Smash Bros.


I'm ALL FOR a Belmont, but then again, I'm good with any Castlevania character, but please, nothing from Lords of Shadow :l


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Zahros said:


> I'm ALL FOR a Belmont, but then again, I'm good with any Castlevania character, but please, nothing from Lords of Shadow :l



Of course not, but the moment I played atop the lighthouses in Golden Sun, I realized 

"These would be great places for Smash Bros. battles."
 You have the lighthouse top and some floating platforms, which would be fantastic. Although Nintendo probably has a few too many medieval fantasy characters in it, so you'd have to find a way to justify adding a few more.

As for Castlevania, I think Simon would be on my wish list for an SSB appearance. And you could give him powers found later in the series.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

Simon, from Castlevania I & II: Simon's Quest. His Final Smash is crouching until a twister appears, then he rides it and kills everyone with it (but only if you have the strategy guide)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 6, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Simon from Castlevania II: Simon's Quest. His Final Smash is crouching until a twister appears, then he rides it and kills everyone with it (but only if you have the strategy guide)



Yes, anyone who can decipher that cryptic advice you get from the townspeople is smart enough to be in Brawl.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You played Alastair? Was he terrifying?



Most of our matches came down to one stock each. It was intense. To his credit, he _probably_ won more of them. XD


----------



## Zahros (Oct 6, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, anyone who can decipher that cryptic advice you get from the townspeople is smart enough to be in Brawl.


Not to mention, seeing how most of the games are side scrolling, I think almost any location from most of the games would work, probably and version of Dracula's Castle, and I wouldn't mind Alucard as another character, or an assist trophy either (since he has been on nintendo console, on the NES in 3 and in -shudders- Judgement) But a Belmont would be better, since there are quiet a bit of sword wielders already


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You played Alastair? Was he terrifying?



all the matches items were on so it doesn't really mean much, however i did win most if not all of them.

also you can play me and find out X3
like tonight or something~


----------



## Zahros (Oct 6, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> all the matches items were on so it doesn't really mean much, however i did win most if not all of them.
> 
> also you can play me and find out X3


oh oh, can you add me btw? :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Zahros said:


> oh oh, can you add me btw? :3


sure

also join my room right now.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 7, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that voice nerf too strong.


Yeah, did Fox phone that in or what?  Falco's voice is okay, but Fox's . . . no.  Just no.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> sure
> 
> also join my room right now.


gah, sorry, didn't se e the edit x.x


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 7, 2014)

Here's a question for you guys-
Is it still worth grabbing opponents if you're using a close-range fighter like, say, Little Mac or Meta Knight?


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> if not all of them.



Passive aggression isn't your color. I already apologized for even implying you losing was a possibility


DrDingo said:


> Here's a question for you guys-
> Is it still worth grabbing opponents if you're using a close-range fighter like, say, Little Mac or Meta Knight?



Yes, grabs are always useful. When an opponent is shielding or after they attack, especially. Whenever they leave themselves vulnerable, you can "punish" with a grab. It's good for starting a combo or launching someone outright. If you think they're going to shield before you dash attack, grab instead.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, did Fox phone that in or what?  Falco's voice is okay, but Fox's . . . no.  Just no.



Fox has been sucking too much dongers in the time frame between brawl and new smash. It really shows.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Fox has been sucking too much dongers in the time frame between brawl and new smash. It really shows.



If you accept fanart as canon


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 7, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> As part of my annual retro gaming summer, I have to admit the Golden Sun series was pretty cool. I'd love to see Isaac and Felix as playable characters, or at least assist trophies, maybe some of the songs could be used in battle. I would so love to summon Djinn and have a Final Smash as one of those characters based around Meteor or Judgement.


HERE WE GO AGAIN!


Zahros said:


> nothing from Lords of Shadow :l


Ugh, Don't remind me.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> If you accept fanart as canon


wait...., you mean it isn't? Then what has he been doing since Brawl? or the last Starfox game?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 7, 2014)

Zahros said:


> wait...., you mean it isn't? Then what has he been doing since Brawl? or the last Starfox game?


He's been sucking cock since adventures.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 7, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> Here's a question for you guys-
> Is it still worth grabbing opponents if you're using a close-range fighter like, say, Little Mac or Meta Knight?


grabs are always fucking amazing. it's not just worth use but it's _vital,_ way more important than most attacks.
an even better thing to do is wait in your shield till they do something like a dash attack or smash then grab from the shield to punish the recovery on the attack.

one really simple thing i do when they're on the edge is get up to the edge and shield. then I shield the get up attack and grab them and throw them back off the stage, works way more than it has any right to but poeple just derp and automatically try to attack if they see the person next to the edge not taking into acount the shield.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> If you accept fanart as canon



I know from the vast amount of cock that I suck that doing such has a direct influence to your voice acting. How else did the big bad wolf fool little red riding hood (who is actually a m to f guy)? Owned.



Sources: Croc PHD in Cockology.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I know from the vast amount of cock that I suck that doing such has a direct influence to your voice acting. How else did the big bad wolf fool little red riding hood (who is actually a m to f guy)? Owned.Sources: Croc PHD in Cockology.


Acting? Hold on, are we talking about the fox or the promiscuous twink voice acting him? Kinda talking semantics, but.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 7, 2014)

his voice sounds so nerdy i doubt he's getting any kind of sex.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 7, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> his voice sounds so nerdy i doubt he's getting any kind of sex.


unless the sex requires his mouth for the most part~


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 7, 2014)

Anyone up for a few games later? I'm terribly bored.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Anyone up for a few games later? I'm terribly bored.



Wreck me. I somehow got my work done a little early, so I've got an hour or so free before I have to do something _else_.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 7, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Anyone up for a few games later? I'm terribly bored.


me please X3


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 7, 2014)

Playing Eggdodger right now. We can play after.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Acting? Hold on, are we talking about the fox or the promiscuous twink voice acting him? Kinda talking semantics, but.


His voice actor is a father with kids...


----------



## Misomie (Oct 7, 2014)

Ew! The Wii U version is coming out on the same day as ORAS. D:< 

SERIOUSLY?! THANK YOU NINTENDO, YOU FREAKING JERK! :K 

I would have been fine if it was an early December release, but nope. Same day. Same freaking day.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2014)

At least, in the US. Somehow we're getting the Wii U version even before Japan.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> His voice actor is a father with kids...



His wife requested to become pregant via that thing where they take his sperm, put it in an egg and shove it into his wife.

#ForeverAVirgin


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2014)

Terror's such a friggin' troll, he doesn't let me fight him proper


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Terror's such a friggin' troll, he doesn't let me fight him proper



I dunno, I noticed quite a lot of camping on your end. I would have expected Link to pull up a tent if he'd have stopped firing arrows at us. =v



SirRob said:


> His voice actor is a father with kids...



I'm sure they'll be devastated to learn his true identity, but with some care and understanding they'll learn to work together as a family again.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2014)

Of course I was camping! If I attacked you, Terror would just punish me, and I know I definitely can't beat Terror with you attacking as well, so what else can I do?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 7, 2014)

Surrender now. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Of course I was camping! If I attacked you, Terror would just punish me, and I know I definitely can't beat Terror with you attacking as well, so what else can I do?



Okay, I'm starting to see your misgivings about 3-way rumbles. It was a joke, by the way. Just wanted to see your reasoning behind it. Honestly, I thought you were doing it to be funny. You and I can do some 1v1 if you'll be free in three hours; got things that need doing.

Sorry you didn't enjoy playing with us so much.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh, I had fun. It's just that I express my fun through rage



SkyboundTerror said:


> Surrender now. Resistance is futile.


As a wise man once said, "Never give up, trust your instincts!"
Also, "Do a barrel roll!"


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I had fun. It's just that I express my fun through rage
> 
> As a wise man once said, "Never give up, trust your instincts!"
> Also, "Do a barrel roll!"




Time to RIP, Rob. ENTER THE HEAT OF BATTLE! FIGHT!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I had fun. It's just that I express my fun through rage
> 
> As a wise man once said, "Never give up, trust your instincts!"
> Also, "Do a barrel roll!"


what if your instincts are to give up? XP


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 7, 2014)

Ahhh, but no one ever won by giving up. Thanks for the games, guys. I look forward to more in the future!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2014)

Apparently after getting hit by the first part of Shulk's smash attack, Greninja can counter the second part! Okay!! That's fair!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

After those fights, I should really reconsider if I'm a Croc or an Electrode. 

I totally know who my competition is now. Good games Borris.


Also yeah, I have no clue what happened with the shulk greninja thing. Either or I WAS REALLY FEELING OUR SHULK FIGHT!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2014)

There was a glitch during our matches, your name was ??? and your taunts were blank. That, along with the different Mii, made me go like, umm, is this the guy that I had a date with?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh that's off of pokemon Silver. 

And my taunts are blank because I have no clue what to taunt people with yet. To be determined.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> There was a glitch during our matches, your name was ??? and your taunts were blank. That, along with the different Mii, made me go like, umm, is this the guy that I had a date with?



I ship it

Hopefully Fox never ventures anywhere our star system so this love story doesn't become a triangle


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I ship it
> 
> Hopefully Fox never ventures anywhere our star system so this love story doesn't become a triangle



I'm sorry, but Rob has been my waifu since 2002. We go back that far. Didn't you buy the prequel season 0 anime limited edition remake director's cut? 

Pretty sure you didn't because I have the only copy. Owned.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Oh that's off of pokemon Silver.
> 
> And my taunts are blank because I have no clue what to taunt people with yet. To be determined.


What? It wasn't a glitch?!
It's kinda hard to come up with something that fits in 16 spaces. It's impossible to center the words too!

And when you come up with the perfect 16 space phrase and it comes out like

Ready to ru
mble!

It's like, ARGH!!

(Actually in the game, that phrase would work out perfectly, LOL)


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

better than 

I AM ____A
POKEMON _____GREAT


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I'm sorry, but Rob has been my waifu since 2002. We go back that far. Didn't you buy the prequel season 0 anime limited edition remake director's cut?
> 
> Pretty sure you didn't because I have the only copy. Owned.



No, but I did get to see the preliminary screening of the lost episode where the exact thing I mentioned happened. It never aired because the sample audiences all cried that their favorite OTP had been destroyed, and it has never been considered canon since. They had to remove all the railings because people were trying to hang themselves with shoelaces. You're lucky that the writers of our TV show created an alternate timeline just for you two cuties, otherwise we wouldn't even be having this conversation... Although I am regretful because in the crossover I was supposed to be shipped with Leon. I sacrificed that for you guys. I can never get that back.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> No, but I did get to see the preliminary screening of the lost episode where the exact thing I mentioned happened. It never aired because the sample audiences all cried that their favorite OTP had been destroyed, and it has never been considered canon since. They had to remove all the railings because people were trying to hang themselves with shoelaces. You're lucky that the writers of our TV show created an alternate timeline just for you two cuties, otherwise we wouldn't even be having this conversation... Although I am regretful because in the crossover I was supposed to be shipped with Leon. I sacrificed that for you guys. I can never get that back.




I need to throw you off a bridge.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 7, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I need to throw you off a bridge.




Shhh! That's not until the season finale! Everyone's gonna think I got killed off, then... _Whoops!_ Almost spoiled it!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 7, 2014)

So I tried tackling 9.0 with some really broken attack equipment. Turns out it doesn't make much of a difference on Master Core, but boy, do I sure get knocked back easily! I guess defense is the way to go!!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 7, 2014)

I regret not saving any replays with Rob. FUCK ME!


Also, I did 9.0 with Shulk.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2014)

How in the world did you do it with a newcomer?! I'm having a hard enough time with my main!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2014)

A VISION!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2014)

Ugh, finally did it, I am not even happy about it
I switched from spamming Fox's fair and dair to spamming his up smash. Good results. Going pure defense made the whole thing pretty easy, too.

Also does vision work on master core? 'Cause that'd be pretty broken!!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Yup. It does. That's why shulk is REALLY FEELING IT!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 8, 2014)

NEW AT DISCOVERED
Roll-Cancel Grabbing

Premise: Cancel a forward roll into a grab for extra range.

Execution: Tap forward on the C-pad, then immediately press and hold shield, then follow up equally as quickly into grab or jab. You'll know you have it down when you see a flash behind you during your grab animation. If you're having trouble with the inputs, try turning down the speed on training until you get a feel for the timing.

Applications: Fairly simple applications; RC grab to surprise the opponent when they think they're out of grab range, or shielding a lot. Mix up you're approaches, and get them when they think they're safe.

Additional Notes: Little Mac and Wario have the most noticeable difference from their RC's and non-RC's.

Demonstration:
https://gfycat.com/CreativeBitesizedHen

saw this somewhere else and i decieded i may as well share the tech with others.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 8, 2014)

Ew, I hate technical stuff like that. Oh, well. Doesn't hurt to know about it. Maybe I'll be able to use that technique. Thank you for the heads up, Alistair.

EDIT: Somehow I feel Little Mac and Zero Suit Samus mains are going to be abusing this so hard. Just a hunch.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Welp there goes my secret. Way to go! Now there's officially no point in buying my book.


CLICK HERE FOR 5 TIPS THAT IBA DOESN'T WANT YOU TO KNOW!


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 8, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Welp there goes my secret. Way to go! Now there's officially no point in buying my book.
> 
> 
> CLICK HERE FOR 5 TIPS THAT IBA DOESN'T WANT YOU TO KNOW!



This mom discovered one weird trick to get a bigger grab range!
Tether grapplers hate her!


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 8, 2014)

Want to know my Lucario strategy?

1. Run up to the enemy.

2. Spam Down-B.

3. Repeat.

So far, it has worked one time out of a dozen online matches. I can say it's a solid strategy.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Want to know my Lucario strategy?
> 
> 1. Run up to the enemy.
> 
> ...



Most people are gonna grab if you dash at them (expecting to punish for a dash attack) rather than charge up a smash... or jump and get a juggle going with their aerials once your frame of countering wears off.  Use it right in the middle of an exchange if you want it to be effective. Just trying to help.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh don't worry, I got even BETTER flawless strategies.

TOON LINK:

1. Jump over the enemy.

2. Down-A

3. Run away

4. Repeat


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2014)

The Pokemon Trainer trophy's description is the silliest thing I have ever read


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 8, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Oh don't worry, I got even BETTER flawless strategies.
> 
> TOON LINK:
> 
> ...



Pfft. Try it with Bowser.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 8, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Pfft. Try it with Bowser.



Don't forget about Kirby, either.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Anyone here needs their body stretched and/or posture corrected?


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 8, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Anyone here needs their body stretched and/or posture corrected?



Can't see the harm in that.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2014)

I can see the ham in everything. 


Let's work on improving your posture after I add your friendcode.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 8, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I can see the ham in everything.


I like ham


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2014)

And I like smashing faces in. WHO WANTS TO PLAY DAMNIT!?


----------



## Zahros (Oct 8, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> And I like smashing faces in. WHO WANTS TO PLAY DAMNIT!?



me :u


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Brb getting your friend code added to my key items list.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Good games guys! I'm out for tonight to go grab some dinner and engage in some serious business matters with other video games.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 8, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Brb getting your friend code added to my key items list.


well, you know how to straighten someones posture, that's for damn sure xD


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Exercise every day to help improve your posture with a Croc.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 9, 2014)

I want Professor Layton to be an Assist Trophy in the next game. He could attack people by doing his trademark "pointing" pose in the game while saying in that nice British accent "A gentleman leaves no opponent undefeated."


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> I want Professor Layton to be an Assist Trophy in the next game. He could attack people by doing his trademark "pointing" pose in the game while saying in that nice British accent "A gentleman leaves no opponent undefeated."




I wish I could have a phoenix Wright assist trophy right about now so he can explain how wrong that suggestion is.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 9, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I wish I could have a phoenix Wright assist trophy right about now so he can explain how wrong that suggestion is.



Well, I think there's no reason that any Nintendo franchise, njo matter how obscure, can't be represented. I can't imagine Layton as a playable character but as an Assist Trophy, I'm sure they could come up with something. The one game series that I feel needs to be represented is Golden Sun. Now, I know there are too many sword-swinging heroes as it is but having a Djinn assist trophy or using Jupiter Lighthouse to fight would be fantastic.

I'm also interested in Nintendo's ability to enter into partnerships with other companies- if they get friendly with Sega, I for one would love to see ToeJam and Earl, any of the Streets of Rage protagonists in a Smash game. We might even see something Shenmue-related which would really make the Dreamcast-loving Sega fans rejoice.

Or if Nintendo can partner up with Capcom to get Mega Man, perhaps we might see Ryu, Ken, Zangief, and Chun-Li and the other Street Fighters in Smash Bros. C'mon, a guy has a right to dream.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2014)

All of the husbandos!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 9, 2014)

Sakurai's latest post?  I already unlocked the good doctor days ago.

Oh, and apparently Master Hand Core can show up as low as Intensity 5.5 .

My latest run (intensity 6.0), those five swords still kill me with their five-swipe combo attack, but when it went down to the final form, Link KO'ed it without taking any hits.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2014)

Nah, it's from the website. Sakurai hasn't announced it, but unlockable characters have been popping up there. The Wii U models of the characters look really nice, so I recommend checking it out.
Hilariously Sakurai posted a picture with Ness as a Pic of the Day, but he didn't even mention Ness at all. He was just, there.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

It's 7:15 and this Croc needs some more action. Who's up for some games?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2014)

You're such a pervert, you keep grabbing at me with every chance you get


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 9, 2014)

Getting an itch to play as well. Anyone up for it?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 9, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You're such a pervert, you keep grabbing at me with every chance you get




What can I say? I'm a pretty hand's on Croc.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

I clearly need advice on how to grab and how to avoid being grabbed
I can hardly pull a successful grab on you, and I have no idea how to punish your grabs


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Abuse your joystick to no end. I always dodge whenever I do a roll, even if it lands as a precaution. It's hard to say really. Maybe the characters I have just got fast hands or maybe me doing the key movements ahead of time works. Either or, good games though. I just had a lot of experience with grabby people online, so I got used to it subconsciously.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

I hadn't picked up on that. I did know you were dodging constantly, although not predictably. 
It's definitely not the characters, it's your technique. Are you using the L button to grab? Are you doing backwards grabs? I haven't really incorporated either of those into my playstyle, so if you're doing those, then that's something I can improve on.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I hadn't picked up on that. I did know you were dodging constantly, although not predictably.
> It's definitely not the characters, it's your technique. Are you using the L button to grab? Are you doing backwards grabs? I haven't really incorporated either of those into my playstyle, so if you're doing those, then that's something I can improve on.



Yup. My button set up has L for grab, tap jump off and A/B switched pretty much.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I clearly need advice on how to grab and how to avoid being grabbed
> I can hardly pull a successful grab on you, and I have no idea how to punish your grabs


if you know someone likes grabbing, throw out lots of jabs whenever they get close. jabs are relativley safe and not something that can really be punished by grabs. getting grabbed a lot either means you're throwing out hella punishble stuff or hiding in your shield too much. throwing out jabs when they're near you is a good way of catching that. ofcourse the final jab can sometimes be punished with a grab. also try to have an arial game cause you can't get grabbed when you're moderaly high in the air. That being said in smash 4 being defensive in the air is not relaly much of a thing so you have to be offensive while in the air. also we never got to really play yet ;-;


----------



## Zahros (Oct 10, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Yup. My button set up has L for grab, tap jump off and A/B switched pretty much.


that sounds....confusing, then again maybe tap jump off would help me, considering I sometimes don't jump when I mean to :l


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> if you know someone likes grabbing, throw out lots of jabs whenever they get close. jabs are relativley safe and not something that can really be punished by grabs. getting grabbed a lot either means you're throwing out hella punishble stuff or hiding in your shield too much. throwing out jabs when they're near you is a good way of catching that. ofcourse the final jab can sometimes be punished with a grab. also try to have an arial game cause you can't get grabbed when you're moderaly high in the air. That being said in smash 4 being defensive in the air is not relaly much of a thing so you have to be offensive while in the air. also we never got to really play yet ;-;


It's pretty darn hard having a good aerial game, on a technical level. I can't imagine how Peach players actually... exist. I am practicing it though. Fox has a good jab, so I should definitely use just the first hit more often. Good advice.
You're far too above my skill level, I don't think I'd have a good time playing you until I improve my game.


Iba Shot said:


> Yup. My button set up has L for grab, tap jump off and A/B switched pretty much.


Why do you have A and B switched?! I can't even imagine that! It's insanity!!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's pretty darn hard having a good aerial game, on a technical level. I can't imagine how Peach players actually... exist. I am practicing it though. Fox has a good jab, so I should definitely use just the first hit more often. Good advice.
> You're far too above my skill level, I don't think I'd have a good time playing you until I improve my game.
> Why do you have A and B switched?! I can't even imagine that! It's insanity!!



If you think that's bad, how much of a chance do southpaws have. I'm not a leftie (in more ways than one) but it would be difficult for them to play competitively since the 3DS is clearly designed for the right-handed.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's pretty darn hard having a good aerial game, on a technical level. I can't imagine how Peach players actually... exist. I am practicing it though. Fox has a good jab, so I should definitely use just the first hit more often. Good advice.
> You're far too above my skill level, I don't think I'd have a good time playing you until I improve my game.
> Why do you have A and B switched?! I can't even imagine that! It's insanity!!


well you could improve by playing me, if there's one thing i'm good at it's punishing others and forcing them to change habits. off the top of my head i have stopped at least 3 different habbits from 3 different friends of mine. i'll at least be able to break one thing out of you.

also a good air game isn't that technical it's just more so know the range of your moves and always hitting with the tip. and playing peach involves a lot of holding the jump button. that being said i'm not really that great a peach player.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Why do you have A and B switched?! I can't even imagine that! It's insanity!!



That's pretty much just Croc Style for you.




Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well you could improve by playing me, if there's one thing i'm good at it's punishing others and forcing them to change habits. off the top of my head i have stopped at least 3 different habbits from 3 different friends of mine. i'll at least be able to break one thing out of you.
> 
> also a good air game isn't that technical it's just more so know the range of your moves and always hitting with the tip. and playing peach involves a lot of holding the jump button. that being said i'm not really that great a peach player.



We need to play now if you can.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> We need to play now if you can.



nah can't right now, over the weekend i can play a bit. also not sure if i have you added. you can skype me and then we could plan better there.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> If you think that's bad, how much of a chance do southpaws have. I'm not a leftie (in more ways than one) but it would be difficult for them to play competitively since the 3DS is clearly designed for the right-handed.


I am left handed. 



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well you could improve by playing me, if there's one thing i'm good at it's punishing others and forcing them to change habits. off the top of my head i have stopped at least 3 different habbits from 3 different friends of mine. i'll at least be able to break one thing out of you.
> 
> also a good air game isn't that technical it's just more so know the range of your moves and always hitting with the tip. and playing peach involves a lot of holding the jump button. that being said i'm not really that great a peach player.


I'm really not into tough love, but thanks for the offer.

---

I set grab to Y. It feels so GOOD!!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> If you think that's bad, how much of a chance do southpaws have. I'm not a leftie (in more ways than one) but it would be difficult for them to play competitively since the 3DS is clearly designed for the right-handed.




Why would you even suggest that in the first place if you're not even left handed? That's like saying "Flat footed people probably suck at swimming due to flat feet, but I'm not flat footed so I guess whatever".  If that was even an issue, we'd see more left handed models made for gaming, duh.

I'm going to bite off your butt I swear.



SirRob said:


> I am left handed.
> 
> I'm really not into tough love, but thanks for the offer.
> 
> ...



I watch a lot of matches online. I know Shofu does a lot of smash videos were some good techniques are displayed. You might wanna look at that to get some ideas flowing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> I watch a lot of matches online. I know Shofu does a lot of smash videos were some good techniques are displayed. You might wanna look at that to get some ideas flowing.



two other good youtube channels are vgbootcamp and clashtournments, both have been having a fair amount of smash 4 stuff recently.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 10, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Why would you even suggest that in the first place if you're not even left handed? That's like saying "Flat footed people probably suck at swimming due to flat feet, but I'm not flat footed so I guess whatever".  If that was even an issue, we'd see more left handed models made for gaming, duh.
> 
> I'm going to bite off your butt I swear.
> 
> ...


There are some games that are difficult for left handed people. The worst I've ever played (although I love the game) is Dillon's Rolling Western. Instead of the stylus, I used my finger. I'm pretty sure I burned off my fingerprint playing it. Really it's only an issue with games that use both the stylus and the control stick. 

I watch online matches too [noparse][/noparse] I don't really study them though, I guess I should!


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

There is one mode that REALLY intrigues me as the method for the next tournament- Smash Run. Next time, we might wanna take a look at that because that melds the single-player with the multiplayer aspects of the game so well.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> There is one mode that REALLY intrigues me as the method for the next tournament- Smash Run. Next time, we might wanna take a look at that because that melds the single-player with the multiplayer aspects of the game so well.


as far as smash run goes, sadly there isn't an online mode :l at least, as far as  recall


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> There is one mode that REALLY intrigues me as the method for the next tournament- Smash Run. Next time, we might wanna take a look at that because that melds the single-player with the multiplayer aspects of the game so well.




I'm starting to see a trend with you and really bad suggestions/statements.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Zahros said:


> as far as smash run goes, sadly there isn't an online mode :l at least, as far as  recall



Oh, man! That is by far the most addictive thing in the game. I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who found Smash Run to be enjoyable but it sucks it can't be played online. It's so random what challenge the fighters will be tasked with, just as we don't know where in that gigantic labyrinth any player will start out at. It would have been a true test of how well people would know the game. I will still play it with friends but no online Smash Run is a real damper on the festivities. If Nintendo knows we love it, they might bring online Smash Run into the Wii U version.


----------



## Kleric (Oct 10, 2014)

Muh main Smash character is Toon Link, can't go wrong. 
Although I've been having a lot of fun with the Mii Brawler and Gunner, at least I made some pretty damn good resembling Mii's to characters I had in an MMO I used to play (It was called Maple Story if anyone's ever heard of it).


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 10, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> If you think that's bad, how much of a chance do southpaws have. I'm not a leftie (in more ways than one) but it would be difficult for them to play competitively since the 3DS is clearly designed for the right-handed.



Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?  I'm a southpaw and I have absolutely no problem with the controls.  I did tweak them slightly (L for shield and Y for grab) but beyond that I smash just fine.

Anyway, my latest romp through Smash Run, I chose Ike, picked up some major speed & jumping boosts (came out #1 in jump power).  The final match?  CLIMB!  *dies laughing*


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 10, 2014)

I was amazing with Toon Link in Brawl.

But I'm getting rekt so hard in Smash 4, though.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?  I'm a southpaw and I have absolutely no problem with the controls.  I did tweak them slightly (L for shield and Y for grab) but beyond that I smash just fine.
> 
> Anyway, my latest romp through Smash Run, I chose Ike, picked up some major speed & jumping boosts (came out #1 in jump power).  The final match?  CLIMB!  *dies laughing*



I chose Little Mac, didn't win a single category, and the match turns out to be a Sudden Death 300% damage match, meaning that Power, Defense, and Arms would be absolutely irrelevant. I won because everything the opponents had didn't matter as much as just landing hits. Smash Run is fun, I'll admit, although the payoff for five minutes of jumping through a maze and beating enemies can be a little WTF in that you end up fighting in a battle fought under circumstances that make the power-ups gained in the five minute maze useless.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> I was amazing with Toon Link in Brawl.
> 
> But I'm getting rekt so hard in Smash 4, though.



That's what you get for not following Croc philosophy.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Oct 10, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> That's what you get for not following Croc philosophy.



Right, I rely too much on Gatr philosophy.

I must train.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Mr. Sparta said:


> Right, I rely too much on Gatr philosophy.
> 
> I must train.



This is why you everstone. That or you can undergo Croc training to become a Croc again and join my rankings. The Croc life is the way to live.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 10, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> This is why you everstone. That or you can undergo Croc training to become a Croc again and join my rankings. The Croc life is the way to live.



It is so tempting to make bad puns about that ... but I think I'll pass.  Gotta catch all 'em custom moves!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Well good, because I was going to bite you in the Croc if you did otherwise.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 10, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> It is so tempting to make bad puns about that ... but I think I'll pass.  Gotta catch all 'em custom moves!


 home cancel like a boss to get them all.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 11, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> home cancel like a boss to get them all.



Where's the fun in that?  I'd much prefer alternating between Classic, Smash Run, and Trophy Rush.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 11, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Where's the fun in that?  I'd much prefer alternating between Classic, Smash Run, and Trophy Rush.


the fun is in getting smash moves and seeing how they change up the way a character plays or how the move works differently.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> If Nintendo knows we love it, they might bring online Smash Run into the Wii U version.



But from the very beginning it was stated that the mode Smash Run is exclusive to the 3DS version... :c


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 11, 2014)

I admit I was kinda disappointed when I got the game that I was unable to change the controls on the D-Pad.
Screw taunts, I would've set them to be smash attack buttons if I could!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

But if they allowed D-Pad smashes, you wouldn't have a reason to buy the new 3DS!


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Sound logic for money grubbers.  Man, less than 6 weeks until Super Smash Bros. for Wii U now! I've decided I just can't wait a single hour longer than necessary, so I'm gonna get it digitally off the eShop as soon as it is that midnight to turn the day to November 21st~<3

Besides, by that far into November, to walk out to the 20 or so minute walk away Microplay, it may end up being in a snowstorm that day for all I know, or chilly at the very least.

So yeah, all the way around it sounds like a good trade off, getting the game for no hassle, and almost half a day sooner, but in turn not owning a physical copy, and having some of the console's memory taken up by the digitally downloaded version.

It will be my first full priced, full blown game digitally downloaded to it though, it is -the- exception, I should still have lots of space left. ^Ï‰^


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 11, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Sound logic for money grubbers.  Man, less than 6 weeks until Super Smash Bros. for Wii U now! I've decided I just can't wait a single hour longer than necessary, so I'm gonna get it digitally off the eShop as soon as it is that midnight to turn the day to November 21st~<3



Erm yeah, though I'd wager the game is massive and takes at the very least 15Gb. Hope you have a decent connection, otherwise you can already count launch day out ♪


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

Eesh, six weeks is really... close. I haven't even scratched the surface of the 3DS version.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Eesh, six weeks is really... close. I haven't even scratched the surface of the 3DS version.



Yep! Well, at this point I've probably completed Classic mode with about half of the roster, and I unlocked all the characters after about two hours of play. X3 Lv. 1 CPU, Damage Ratio 2.0, and 300% handicap on the CPU. Super fast matches on Battlefield.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 11, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I admit I was kinda disappointed when I got the game that I was unable to change the controls on the D-Pad.
> Screw taunts, I would've set them to be smash attack buttons if I could!



I was a little disappoint that you are limited to a click-and-drag interface to only _rearrange_ the existing controls (not like Brawl where you could customize them completely).  Still, I've found a scheme that works for me, and it's much better than fixed presets like some games use....


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

I actually at a time was led to believe they would probably launch several months apart, but it went from Summer for the 3DS version and Winter for the Wii U to Fall for both versions, the Wii U one just over a month and a half after the 3DS one. Love it~

I almost feel bad for Japan, between them getting the 3DS version being three weeks earlier for them, and the Wii U version being about two and a half weeks later, the gap for them between the two versions is quite near three months. XD Never saw that one coming.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm doing Smash Run with Yoshi and Mechanical Rhythm is playing. This is amazing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 11, 2014)

anyone wanna play now? or later tonight after i eat?


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Are you masterful? I don't feel like getting my ass kicked again... ._. Darn cramped handheld.  Counting down the weeks and days until the Wii U version comes out~


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 11, 2014)

The True Blue Wolf said:


> Are you masterful? I don't feel like getting my ass kicked again... ._. Darn cramped handheld.  Counting down the weeks and days until the Wii U version comes out~


not really though i do play better against poeple the more i play them.
also my fc is 3840-6058-9268


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 11, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> not really though i do play better against poeple the more i play them.
> also my fc is 3840-6058-9268



I'll add ya regardless, would be boring if it were never challenging for me. :3 My friend code is 0344 - 9488 - 0748. I won't be available tonight now though, got stuff to do. Added though!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm doing Smash Run with Yoshi and Mechanical Rhythm is playing. This is amazing.


i will outcamp you for days.

also why am i so suck at this game? all i do is run into punches with my stupid fucking face?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2014)

> Beats me
> Says he sucks

Thanks


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> > Beats me
> > Says he sucks
> 
> Thanks


rou knows X3 he 3 stocked me at least twice.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> > Beats me
> > Says he sucks
> 
> Thanks



"I'm not even that good"

when modesty becomes an insult to all below you

when castes divide the peasants from the peasants with slightly more tattered rags


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 12, 2014)

sorry for the super salt bros. it happens from time to time. more time than i would like but eh >.>


----------



## Black & Yellow (Oct 12, 2014)

Hey, eversleep here. If anyone wants to play against me, my friend code is: 2680-9710-8079
My mains are Ness and Duck Hunt Dog.
Just a warning, I'm really terrible at it though. >.<


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2014)

Just beat Classic mode with Shulk, Intensity 6.5.  Completely my first time playing him, and I did not think I would make it (took a stupid fall early on in the Master/Crazy Hand match; but Shulk managed to pull through even at 200% damage).

Funniest part was against Metal Villager.  I knocked him off island into the water -- and he sank like a rock.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

I just used a hammer on "Get a total of 5 hits in StreetSmash."


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I just used a hammer on "Get a total of 5 hits in StreetSmash."


yea i did that also since i am not going to wait for street passes to play that.

also out of the three custom stats which do you guys think is best?
i think speed is best cause in smash run it gets you to more places faster which means better stuff sooner.
i think Defense is the worse cause it makes you super sluggish.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

Depends on what mode. Defense is OP against Master Core, so it's definitely the way to go in Classic.
Attack's probably the best in a regular Smash, since speed would probably mess with your precision. Just make sure you're not losing out on too much defense, 'cause I went max attack and was getting KO'd in literally one or two hits.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 12, 2014)

Guys, SkyboundTerror brought it to my attention, and this is indeed awesome: Equip an item that enables chance for critical hit, it gives you a 20% chance of one of your hits dealing insane damage, it is like tripled or quadrupled! @_@ Had a Blast Burn deal 187% damage with it. XD


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 12, 2014)

after playing this game for a day or so i gotta say the biggest thing that is stressing me out is the circle pad response. definitely not used to it, fucking a lot of things up because i keep trying to do one thing but i'm not used to the circle pad and use the wrong smash. :/

i like the game a lot so far though. i'm still really nervous about playing with anyone, so i've just been training (despite getting friend codes left and right). tried out classic on 6 and it's not as bad as i thought it would be. robin is becoming my main much much more now. i just can't deal with how slow ike is anymore especially with my struggle with controls atop that. 

haven't played very much yet, though. i tried smash run and was pretty awful at it but i think after a few tries i could get used to it


SirRob said:


> I just used a hammer on "Get a total of 5 hits in StreetSmash."



my life


----------



## Zahros (Oct 12, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> fucking a lot of things up because i keep trying to do one thing but i'm not used to the circle pad and use the wrong smash. :/


This

not to mention I'm scared I'm going to break it if I play too hard x.x


----------



## SirRob (Oct 12, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> after playing this game for a day or so i gotta say the biggest thing that is stressing me out is the circle pad response. definitely not used to it, fucking a lot of things up because i keep trying to do one thing but i'm not used to the circle pad and use the wrong smash. :/
> 
> i like the game a lot so far though. i'm still really nervous about playing with anyone, so i've just been training (despite getting friend codes left and right). tried out classic on 6 and it's not as bad as i thought it would be. robin is becoming my main much much more now. i just can't deal with how slow ike is anymore especially with my struggle with controls atop that.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, you just gotta break the circle pad in! And when I say break in, I mean break off. Like mine!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 12, 2014)

Zahros said:


> This
> 
> not to mention I'm scared I'm going to break it if I play too hard x.x





SirRob said:


> Don't worry, you just gotta break the circle pad in! And when I say break in, I mean break off. Like mine!


i can just hear the sound of the pressure i'm putting on it and fear this day which is probably ineveitable. ><

fortunately as I've started to get more used to the moves and patterns i tend to stick to, I've started to calm my hands down a bit. it's almost like music for me, setting a lv. 9 to slow mo and practicing the motions...it really helps me do stuff without expending a lot of additional force. when i first started playing, half of my motions were entirely nervous energy to the point where a smash would physically drain me, lol.

although despite this training there are definitely still some spam moments lol. it's damaging my hands far less than any other activity though, so i've not much else to gripe about in that regard.


----------



## Matt Conner (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm not impressed with Smash 4, I largely prefer Project M and Melee, although I will admit that it's an improvement over brawl, and I really do like it aesthetically. So far, the thing that's throwing me off most is the fact that L is grab and R is block on the 3DS. It drives me bonkers. I think I'll only start playing it once it comes out for the Wii U.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 12, 2014)

Matt Conner said:


> I'm not impressed with Smash 4, I largely prefer Project M and Melee, although I will admit that it's an improvement over brawl, and I really do like it aesthetically. So far, the thing that's throwing me off most is the fact that L is grab and R is block on the 3DS. It drives me bonkers. I think I'll only start playing it once it comes out for the Wii U.


note: in settings you can actually change the placement of all fight controls! I moved grab to the Y button and was extremely happy with that result. Definitely look at that and see if you can adjust it to your preferences (that is probably one of my favourite aspects of this game actually)


----------



## Matt Conner (Oct 12, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> note: in settings you can actually change the placement of all fight controls! I moved grab to the Y button and was extremely happy with that result. Definitely look at that and see if you can adjust it to your preferences (that is probably one of my favourite aspects of this game actually)



Oh shit, for real dude?? I am getting on that shit ASAP.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Matt Conner said:


> I'm not impressed with Smash 4, I largely prefer Project M and Melee, although I will admit that it's an improvement over brawl, and I really do like it aesthetically. So far, the thing that's throwing me off most is the fact that L is grab and R is block on the 3DS. It drives me bonkers. I think I'll only start playing it once it comes out for the Wii U.


project M is fun but has a lot less as a game than smash 4 for me.
also all the technical stuff is kind of meh, not hard to learn but just a pain to have to constantly do and kind of the wrong kind of way to make a game more deep. i prefer the way smash 4 stuff does things.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 12, 2014)

Matt Conner said:


> Oh shit, for real dude?? I am getting on that shit ASAP.



That's about the first thing I did too, because I played the demo and the default assignment of L/R kept confusing me.

Anyway, by now I've unlocked all but one of Fox's alternate specials.  Side Special 3 (which flies at a slight angle, like Wolf's did) is even called the "Wolf Flash".


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 13, 2014)

[Accidental DP]


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 13, 2014)

DeDeDe is a racist :c







Also, is it me or does no one play as him ever? Does he suck that badly? X3


----------



## Ieono (Oct 13, 2014)

I love playing as King Dedede. He's so cute yet brutal~


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I love playing as King Dedede. He's so cute yet brutal~



That hammer swinging speed though. Slowest weapon wielding ever. @_@


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2014)

Captain Falcon tried holding the animu terror back, but there were just too many of them...


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 13, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I love playing as King Dedede. He's so cute yet brutal~



But, boy is he ssssslllllooooooooooooooowwww.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2014)

Pokemon XY: "We know how busy players are today, so we made it easier for people to get a full experience of the game."
Smash 3DS: "I hope you like doing classic over 100 times!"


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Pokemon XY: "We know how busy players are today, so we made it easier for people to get a full experience of the game."
> Smash 3DS: "I hope you like doing classic over 100 times!"


i'm sorry i couldn't hear you over the sound of me burning my future music diploma while i play smash


----------



## Matt Conner (Oct 13, 2014)

I found this on imgur the other day, it's pretty great. A few of them are disturbingly appropriate, like Finn/link and Johnny Bravo/Captain Falcon. Plus, seeing Mordecai and Rigby as the space animals just made me smile.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

Needs more Charizard, Bowser, and Lucario. x3


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 13, 2014)

Hardly any love for Dedede, I see. He is one of the more difficult characters to use, in my opinion. His tilts are soooo good, though.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 13, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Hardly any love for Dedede, I see. He is one of the more difficult characters to use, in my opinion. His tilts are soooo good, though.



Sorry, I just find him so awkward to use, and so goofy acting. xP


----------



## Ieono (Oct 13, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Hardly any love for Dedede, I see. He is one of the more difficult characters to use, in my opinion. His tilts are soooo good, though.



Yes, for all that they say, I find that I tend to hit with him most of the time. People know that he is slow, but they still allow themselves to be hit by him for some reason. At least, when I play him.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 13, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Yes, for all that they say, I find that I tend to hit with him most of the time. People know that he is slow, but they still allow themselves to be hit by him for some reason. At least, when I play him.



It's more or less because most players don't know the timing of his attacks, and that hammer's reach is deceiving. I've experienced the same with Dedede when playing others. People love to spot dodge his forward smash before taking it to the face.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 13, 2014)

The portrait of pink sweatshirt Little Mac on the bottom screen legit looks like Barney when you're looking at the top screen


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 13, 2014)

Matt Conner said:


> I found this on imgur the other day, it's pretty great. A few of them are disturbingly appropriate, like Finn/link and Johnny Bravo/Captain Falcon. Plus, seeing Mordecai and Rigby as the space animals just made me smile.



Dexter would have fit the bill as Snake, imo

Like, an adult Dexter that's been hardened by the trials of the battlefield


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 13, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Hardly any love for Dedede, I see. He is one of the more difficult characters to use, in my opinion. His tilts are soooo good, though.


fun fact about DDD and most any other character with a physical projectile, you can hit it back at them. i have killed a couple DDDs by smashing their gordo right back at them.

also in general i don't like playing big/fat characters since they tend to be less reactive of a playstlye than i like.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 13, 2014)

On the other hand, I love big/fat characters. I imagine myself snuggling up with them after they crush all opposition.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 14, 2014)

Why are furries so good at this game, you guys make For Glory seem like kindergarten
It's exciting and frustrating at the same time. I've forgotten what it was like to have 1 on 1 matches with actual people on a regular basis.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Why are furries so good at this game, you guys make For Glory seem like kindergarten
> It's exciting and frustrating at the same time. I've forgotten what it was like to have 1 on 1 matches with actual people on a regular basis.


the past weekend in a nutshell


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Why are furries so good at this game, you guys make For Glory seem like kindergarten
> It's exciting and frustrating at the same time. I've forgotten what it was like to have 1 on 1 matches with actual people on a regular basis.



I haven't been able to put the game down. Too many people want to play!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Why are furries so good at this game, you guys make For Glory seem like kindergarten
> It's exciting and frustrating at the same time. I've forgotten what it was like to have 1 on 1 matches with actual people on a regular basis.




It's just good Croc business to play videogames nonstop.


I gotto say, for Glory mode totally made me become rusty from how horrible the general populous is.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 14, 2014)

so, I need some help....I've been running into a lot of people doing this in for glory, but what's a good way to avoid getting hit when falling?, or when trying to recover, I've been trying to get my timing better, but I always seem off >->


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Zahros said:


> so, I need some help....I've been running into a lot of people doing this in for glory, but what's a good way to avoid getting hit when falling?, or when trying to recover, I've been trying to get my timing better, but I always seem off >->



Saving your double jumps. A lot of people I know blow their double jump too early when trying to recover back on stage. Even I do it as a bad habit where I'll immediately double jump when I'm out in limbo. A double jump at the right time can definitely make for a safer trip back home. Heck, it can even lead to you making pretty sweet reversals on your opponent. That's just my Croc advice.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 14, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Saving your double jumps. A lot of people I know blow their double jump too early when trying to recover back on stage. Even I do it as a bad habit where I'll immediately double jump when I'm out in limbo. A double jump at the right time can definitely make for a safer trip back home. Heck, it can even lead to you making pretty sweet reversals on your opponent. That's just my Croc advice.


Alrighty, I'll defenitly try to do that more, I had more of a problem I know, but the other part of that is that sometimes will jump of as I do recover to do a down smash in the air x.x


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 14, 2014)

Zahros said:


> Alrighty, I'll defenitly try to do that more, I had more of a problem I know, but the other part of that is that sometimes will jump of as I do recover to do a down smash in the air x.x



It all depends on what your character can do really. 

It's knowing your character's kit and knowing how it can hurt the safest way possible in the air.














Unless you're little mac. Good fucking luck.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 14, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> It all depends on what your character can do really.
> 
> It's knowing your character's kit and knowing how it can hurt the safest way possible in the air.
> 
> ...


True, but yeah, I don't care much for Lil Mac XD, so if anything I'll just have to keep practicing with the ones I do use


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 14, 2014)

I find using your dodges (block button) to work quite well against people, and sometimes just moving across the screen were they cant hit you while falling works well to.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 14, 2014)

btw just a general tip to live longer, is whenever you get knocked back if you hold towards the stage you will live longer.
the reason for this is you shorten the time you're spent being knocked back.
it's much easier to do than DI in the past smash games, but also if you mess up and hold towards the way you're getting knocked back you will get knocked back farther and die earlyer.


----------



## Zahros (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks for all the tips you guys, I hope I can manage to do them xD, and so if we have another tournament at some point, I can be a more formidable foe :3 (though I think the Wii U version will be easier to control regardless :v)


----------



## Ieono (Oct 14, 2014)

Every time I see a Little Mac I rage. So damn overused..urgh!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 15, 2014)

Finally finished the roster:  



Spoiler



Bowser Jr. (and the seven Koopalings as alternate colors) join the battle.



I could've had him in my first unlock attempt, too, except Bowser Bomb landed _right_ in the space between arena platforms so off the stage I go.  Peach did better than that.

Captain Falcon was officially my first character to die against Master Hand Core (but at least he made it to the final form).  Luigi is my first to KO MHC without dying.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 15, 2014)

Ever get the feeling Nintendo insults the gamer's intelligence and skill? 

I don't like how in Classic if you lose to Master Hand at one difficulty that they've decided to take the intensity level down the next time you try. You may have been only one hit away from winning and they still decide to treat you as though you need a stepstool to help you win. Mind you, I'm trying to beat Master Hand at difficulty levels greater than 7.0 because I feel that winning tougher games will make me a better player. I can understand losing gold or trophies but cheapening the accomplishment by making it easier doesn't help you get any stronger at the game, especially if you use Classic mode to brush up your skills before fighting other players. Those other players aren't going to pull any punches, so neither should the single-player game. The temporary frustration of failure on the first attempt only makes the eventual success feel better, but only if it doesn't get cheapened. And I don't think this is the first time Nintendo has taken it upon themselves to give the gamers "unwanted" help.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 15, 2014)

i'll just say the best practice for playing against other players is to play against other players.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 15, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i'll just say the best practice for playing against other players is to play against other players.



True, but some of us like to think that the single-player experience is good for practice in playing against others and when we ask for a challenge, we want to win at the difficulty level we set for ourselves. No matter how much the programmers wanted to help out gamers, when you set the intensity level high, you ask for a challenge. And when the game is programmed to make things easier for you when you want them hard, it ruins the feeling of success when you finally do get it right. And even though you start out at pretty high levels of intensity, it is embarrassing to the player to think that Nintendo wants to give gamers who want things difficult a crutch to lean on. If I want the game to be easy, I would have asked for a handicap but I don't.

That being said, some characters are better at Classic than others, depending upon the strength of their moves, their ability to recover when knocked over the edge by Master Hand, and manueverability. Given Little Mac's bad recovery moves, I can understand why it would be difficult for him to beat Master Hand at a high intensity level (6.5 or greater). But again, we knew that coming in and I don't like when success is cheapened.


----------



## Matt Conner (Oct 15, 2014)

For those of you having trouble with little mac: Stay in the air or near the edge of the stage. Little mac has a lousy recovery and his aerial attacks are garbage, but his ground game is probably the best of the whole roster IMO. Just jump around a lot or shield grab near the ledge and go for gimps.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 15, 2014)

Is it me or is Duckhunt extremely campy? I fought one online and I could barely touch the guy let alone approach him.


----------



## Matt Conner (Oct 15, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Is it me or is Duckhunt extremely campy? I fought one online and I could barely touch the guy let alone approach him.


Most characters are. I call it Brawl syndrome. The game mechanics frown upon aggressive play, especially if both opponents really know what they're doing.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 15, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Ever get the feeling Nintendo insults the gamer's intelligence and skill? .



Your posts in this forum section do a good enough job of that already, oh snaps!


----------



## Matt Conner (Oct 15, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Your posts in this forum section do a good enough job of that already, oh snaps!


Shots fired. The only way to settle this matter is an online match. Go!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 15, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Is it me or is Duckhunt extremely campy? I fought one online and I could barely touch the guy let alone approach him.



Ahh, yeah. I suggest picking up Mario/Dr. Mario to deal with them. Duck Hunt takes a beating from them.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 15, 2014)

Duck Hunt's can just eats up Fox's blaster shots.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 15, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Duck Hunt's can just eats up Fox's blaster shots.



How so?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 15, 2014)

Matt Conner said:


> Most characters are. I call it Brawl syndrome. The game mechanics frown upon aggressive play, especially if both opponents really know what they're doing.


smash 4 is a lot less campy than brawl, mainly cause air defense is now garbage near the ground, landing with an air dodge is worse than landing with anything else in smash 4 and will get you to eat an easy punish. also the shield in smash 4 is much weaker than in brawl, you can't just camp by shield everything cause it's much more liable to break and get you super wrecked. playing smash 4 exactly like brawl has caused me to lose quite a few matches. also the game rewards agression against someone who's in the air trying to land since they're in a much weaker position. also going very far off stage is much more important now that edge hogging isn't a thing so you have to be very agressive off stage to top poeple from recovering as opposed to just waiting by the edge and edge hogging poeple to stop them from recovering.

also about Duck Hunt's projectiles lose to Wii Fit Trainer's projectiles


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

Amazon leaked some of the features of the Wii U version of Smash Bros, including a stage editor and a board game mode. I hope we get some more information soon, because right now I don't really have much of an incentive to pick up the Wii U version-- the 3DS version is already fantastic.



The True Blue Wolf said:


> How so?


Well, Duck Hunt presents itself to Fox, and Fox assumes the proper positioning...


----------



## Ieono (Oct 18, 2014)

My housemate is getting the Wii U version specifically because he constantly complains about the 3DS control stick. I don't have much problems with it, but I suppose I'd probably do a lot better with a gamecube controller. And I'm pretty sure the console version is going to be a lot more satisfying, because they can do a lot more with the platform. 

Well...I hope they have...


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 18, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well, Duck Hunt presents itself to Fox, and Fox assumes the proper positioning...



Err, what does that have to do with Blaster shots? X//D


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 18, 2014)

Distorted said:


> Is it me or is Duckhunt extremely campy? I fought one online and I could barely touch the guy let alone approach him.



Dat side smash, yo.  It's the reason I had to fight him 3 times to unlock.

Though Zelda's side smash (Din's Fire) is just as campy in the hands of a capable player....


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Dat side smash, yo.  It's the reason I had to fight him 3 times to unlock.
> 
> Though Zelda's side smash (Din's Fire) is just as campy in the hands of a capable player....


except nto really cause she only has that one projectile which goes one way while duck hunt has the 3 ones he can use together to make it harder to approach.

also is it just me or do rewards when custom is on become weaker in classic than when they are off?


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 18, 2014)

My duck hunt doesn't have much of a problem vs marios anymore. I got some new explosive techniques down. I've been fooking up people all day online. I think my only problems now are pits and zeldas. I'll work out a solution for them soonâ„¢, cause that's pretty high up on the Croc agenda.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 18, 2014)

I feel that every character has their own "cheap trick(s)" that you either spam or keep in your back pocket.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also is it just me or do rewards when custom is on become weaker in classic than when they are off?


I haven't noticed any difference. I've been grinding Classic Mode at 9.0 for Mii hats, and I've had customs on-- There's usually a x3 or x4 Custom icon in the reel. 
Classic Mode is extremely frustrating. Master Core isn't even a factor anymore, it's the 2 v 2 battles and metal battles that really screw me over. The stages and items are just so broken, I can't deal with them. In the 2 v 2 matches, the opponents have double the chance of grabbing a game-breaking item, and against a metal opponent, they usually stick around long enough to get their hands on a Smash Ball or something, getting a KO when they have like 200% more damage than you
The damage ratio also seems skewed, although it might just be the stages-- I can usually survive in For Glory at least to 100%, but in Classic I'm frequently getting KO'd as early as 50%


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 18, 2014)

The CPUs on Classic have always had a handicap to simulate higher difficulty. They're not even set to Lvl. 9 - it's their beefed-up attack stats that make Classic so damned hard at times in Melee, Brawl, and this new Smash. Though I do have to say, Classic and All-Star mode are easier this time around. You have to worry about items (in Classic) more than the actual fighters, and your worst enemy in All-Star is yourself. Back in ye olden days, the fighters would fuck you up in as little as three moves.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

It's definitely easier, yeah. Good thing too, since now there's an incentive to repeatedly do it at the max difficulty.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I haven't noticed any difference. I've been grinding Classic Mode at 9.0 for Mii hats, and I've had customs on-- There's usually a x3 or x4 Custom icon in the reel.


yea i just went on 6 difficulty with no customs and got a 4 reel on the first match, doing the same difficulty on customs the most i got was a 3 by the end of it. also i have gotten 5's on 7 difficulty with no customs but with customs i have yet to see one.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 18, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> The CPUs on Classic have always had a handicap to simulate higher difficulty. They're not even set to Lvl. 9 - it's their beefed-up attack stats that make Classic so damned hard at times in Melee, Brawl, and this new Smash. Though I do have to say, Classic and All-Star mode are easier this time around. You have to worry about items (in Classic) more than the actual fighters, and your worst enemy in All-Star is yourself. Back in ye olden days, the fighters would fuck you up in as little as three moves.



And then there's the beast known as Cruel Smash ... those guys will combo-KO you at 0% damage.  One attempt was over in literally 3 seconds because it basically went two jabs, smash, KO.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

so what's everyone's favorite custom move?

my personal favorite is wii fit trainer's "Volatile Breathing"
It's a pretty cool big offensive explosion. but it's also funny how they call it "A forbidden breathing technique" why a fitness instructer knows this is beyond me and it's halarious.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

Fox's barrel roll. Should have been a thing from the start.

I'd say Ganondorf's sword, but that just makes me wanna cry.

Jigglypuff's explosive wake-up attack is hilarious, too. GOOD MORNING! *Boom!*


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 18, 2014)

Mr. Game and Watch's Chain Judge. While I do like the random effects of the standard side special, Chain Judge is so much more satisfying to land.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Captain falcons mega falcon punch just sounds funny and a hilarious move to use


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 18, 2014)

http://www.eventhubs.com/tiers/ssb4/

wat

Why is Charizard so low? Where are my Charizard bros at!? We need to fix this!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

robin is fourth?

i feel a little cheap for using him

although i guess that tiers dictate the best character should all players be an equal skill level, but even so, tiering would suggest i shouldn't be losing so much. >_>

edit: although with alastair's comment in mind it may just not be of concern at this time


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

don't feel cheap cause month old tier lists mean nothing and are always wrong. msot everyone will change spots in 6 months. like seriously there is no game where the month old tier list is completly accurate. everyone is much better off ignoring these tier lists since it will just hinder growth of certain characters.

i cannot overstate enough how bad for a metagame such early tierlists are.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

I agree with number 1, its scary getting stuck between her and luma cause they just beat you up so badly


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

I bet Rosalina's not that good, and people are just using her 'cause she's got the milf factor


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

^^^^ hehe


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

btw just for comparison there is only 12 characters from brawl that are in the same tier from the first tier list to the current tier list. and the only character who stayed in the same number was meta knight at number one for the reason of him obviously being a busted character.

so yea please don't take this first tier lsit serisously things are far from figured out.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I bet Rosalina's not that good, and people are just using her 'cause she's got the milf factor


i'm gay and this is why i use rosalina


alastair, i'll definitely make sure to keep that in mind.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

I just hope they can release a full thought out tier list sometime in the near future so I can find out were my favorite chracters stand.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

Kayaba said:


> I just hope they can release a full thought out tier list sometime in the near future so I can find out were my favorite chracters stand.


a full thought out one won't happen until a year. even then things constantly change. tier lists aren't ever a completly solidified thing. If you really like your character you can boost your characters rank in the lsit by doing great at tournies. that's the main thing that effects tier lists. that being said later on in a games life the meta game will be more solidified so like in a year or so you could get a slight gist of where you character stands.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

I dident know it took that long to make one


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 18, 2014)

So true about tier lists, though I do get this feeling about Rosalina... she feels a bit too good when using her, not to mention her Luma hits very, very hard.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> So true about tier lists, though I do get this feeling about Rosalina... she feels a bit too good when using her, not to mention her Luma hits very, very hard.


she not brawl meta knight levels of good so its bound to change.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Still scary getting caught up in between them, but yea meta knight is still an amazing pick too


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

Kayaba said:


> Still scary getting caught up in between them, but yea meta knight is still an amazing pick too


i meant from brawl, he's much worse now then he was there.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Does anyone want to play a match or two? I can send you my friend code


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

sure
3840-6058-9268 is mine.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 18, 2014)

I'll add you, but I can't play right now. I'm about to watch a movie. I can play later, though. My friend code is 0559 - 6972 - 5367.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Mines 5429-8854-9256 im not the best player in the world just saying


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

Kayaba said:


> Mines 5429-8854-9256 im not the best player in the world just saying


unless you were mew2king, Dabuz, or Zero i wouldn't except that
also added you


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

I added both of you, are you hosting lobby or should I?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

Uh, I don't think I'm gonna get new hats from Classic Mode. Since I've started keeping count a couple hours ago, I've done Classic 6 times on 8.5-9.0 difficulty using a Mii, have gotten 76 custom items from that, and no new hat. I still need to get 8 hats, so, that's pretty insane.
I also don't think using a Mii affects the chances of getting hats/outfits after doing this. Although I did have a relatively easy time going through this with my Mii.

I'm just gonna hand slap my way to every hat with Donkey Kong in Trophy Rush, I recommend it if you're aiming for 100% completion


----------



## Distorted (Oct 18, 2014)

I think I enjoy the mii fighters too much. I play my mii more than I do with the other characters. I'm still feeling my way through the roster until something feels right. 

Mii Brawlers are especially klutch. Exploding side kick feels so good to land and they're awesome with a speed build. I enjoy the Swordsmen too but they feel a bit stiff, but still not as much as the Gunner.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

good games :3, why did you suicide so much though?


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

17 games in a row......I suck ahahah


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Oh some of those were just by my stupidity and others were me saying screw this heheh but really....you're really good, any pointers to offer?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 18, 2014)

Well, that was a solid hour of Trophy Rush with no results. I've spent all day doing this, is this really something I have to do seven more times??? 



Distorted said:


> I think I enjoy the mii fighters too much. I play my mii more than I do with the other characters. I'm still feeling my way through the roster until something feels right.
> 
> Mii Brawlers are especially klutch. Exploding side kick feels so good to land and they're awesome with a speed build. I enjoy the Swordsmen too but they feel a bit stiff, but still not as much as the Gunner.


I enjoy them too, although I know people get peeved online when I play as them


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

Kayaba said:


> Oh some of those were just by my stupidity and others were me saying screw this heheh but really....you're really good, any pointers to offer?


well don't rage quit matches first of all. you can't win without a winning mindset. if you're losing try a different thing and think about why you're losing.

I say this not out of rudeness to you or anger at you but; *DON'T ROLL CONSTANTLY*.
you have a really huge habbit or rolling, to the point you were rolling when i was just knocked off stage and trying to recover, like holy fuck that is a habit. when i saw you rolling while i was trying to recover i facepalmed a bit. rolling is good but rolling habbit is horrible. the amount of times you got hurt by my punishes to your rolls vastly outweighs the times your rolling actually helped you. and even in those times it helped you it didn't really give you an advantage only a nuetral position where we're both fine. you should try to look for doing things that give you an advantage.

also another little tip thing, regrabbing the ledge doesn't give you invicibility. so when you did that i could just smack you out of it, and i did a couple times.

those are three tips you can work on to help you improve, good luck getting better :3c


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks for the tips,yea I do roll alot idk why I guess it makes me feel safe at some points


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 18, 2014)

*takes notes furiously*


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Yea im at a friends house and he came over to were I was and started commentating our games and hes like dude....you suck


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 18, 2014)

Kayaba said:


> Yea im at a friends house and he came over to were I was and started commentating our games and hes like dude....you suck


he could play me if he wants to XP


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Yea but right now its break time for me XD if you want we could play a few more tommorow and we could play with SkyboundTerror


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 18, 2014)

So down. I need to break away from 1 on 1s. Too much For Glory. Picking up too many bad habits.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 18, 2014)

Sounds good I guess we could just pm eatchother tommorow for a time if you guys wannah do that


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 19, 2014)

Kayaba said:


> Thanks for the tips,yea I do roll alot idk why I guess it makes me feel safe at some points



Yeah, but if you're rolling all the time you become predictable and people will time their attacks to land between rolls.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 19, 2014)

I guess that makes sense


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 19, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Yeah, but if you're rolling all the time you become predictable and people will time their attacks to land between rolls.


i've found that the same applies with moves like the falcon kick although people are less prone to spam that like an idiot

lv. 9 captain falcon's on the other hand...


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 19, 2014)

Yea the falcon kick has that 1 second of you cant do anything no matter what you try thing, but have you ever falcon kicked a wall you do this cool little flip thing


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 19, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i've found that the same applies with moves like the falcon kick although people are less prone to spam that like an idiot
> 
> lv. 9 captain falcon's on the other hand...


well lots of poeple tend to fall into the habbit of overusing smashes / dash attacks, which can get shield grabbed easily and punished moderatly hard.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 19, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well lots of poeple tend to fall into the habbit of overusing smashes / dash attacks, which can get shield grabbed easily and punished moderatly hard.


yes definitely. i still get fucked on that often.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2014)

Still no new hat. I have 8 hats to go, and I've spent a day and a half just grinding for hats with no progress made
My entire weekend has just been devoted to grinding hats and I've made no progress
If I put my life on hold and spent a solid week just grinding hats, I still would not have all the hats


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 19, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Still no new hat. I have 8 hats to go, and I've spent a day and a half just grinding for hats with no progress made
> My entire weekend has just been devoted to grinding hats and I've made no progress
> If I put my life on hold and spent a solid week just grinding hats, I still would not have all the hats



I've been grinding special moves; Fox is still missing his Standard Special 2.  Ganondorf just picked up Warlock Blade (Standard Special 2?) in which he actually puts that twilight sword of his to use (faster and more range but weaker than his Falclone Punch), and Lucario just picked up Glancing Blow (Down Special 2) which, instead of being a lame counter (i.e. doesn't scale in power to what he blocked) is a quick dodge+punch combo.


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 19, 2014)

How do you grind for items, do you just play classic mode at high levels over and over or do you have to win them with the slot machines at the beginning of matches?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2014)

Classic, Smash Run, Trophy Rush, and Target Blast (if you keep restarting until you see a custom) are good ways of getting customs. Classic on 9.0's the fastest, as long as you've got the reel down-- and yes, the reel decides all your prizes; the only default reward is gold. It's easier to get custom specials for particular characters if you use them to earn customs, although it's still frustrating since it's really repetitive. Not nearly as bad as getting hats though. I'll probably get all the customs twice by the time I get a new hat, I'm certain I'm already halfway there


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 19, 2014)

Kayaba said:


> How do you grind for items, do you just play classic mode at high levels over and over or do you have to win them with the slot machines at the beginning of matches?


by going to classic and using this trick
[video=youtube;HKby5OKOE1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKby5OKOE1U[/video]


----------



## Kayaba (Oct 19, 2014)

Oh yea that thing, i've used that trick a lot recently but sadly I get more items for increasing stats than I do custom moves or hats


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2014)

That trick is a waste of time, you'll get the timing down just from practicing.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2014)

9 intensity is a piece of cake with Ike.


Also, I still don't use custom moves because I'm too croc for them.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2014)

Please, don't tell me it's a piece of cake, not when you can get KO'd at under 50% with a counter, not when you can get KO'd at 20% in like half the stages

Also, still no new hats
I have done classic 128 times since I've got the game


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 19, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Please, don't tell me it's a piece of cake, not when you can get KO'd at under 50% with a counter, not when you can get KO'd at 20% in like half the stages
> 
> Also, still no new hats
> I have done classic 128 times since I've got the game




Side B. Have fun killing me shadow ike when my Side B makes you flip the fuck out.


Also I find that the last boss (whatever shadow splooge is called) is just a matter of patience. I should upload a video with my Croc cam.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2014)

Welp, 130. I give up, I spent this entire weekend trying to get a single hat out of the eight I still have to get, and I failed
It takes longer than an entire weekend playing Smash (the solo modes, mind you) to get a single hat, and there are seven more after that
This weekend was like hell, it was like trying to be ironic. Like, oh, you like Smash huh? Well, I hope you like doing Classic over and over and over again with nothing to gain from it!
I just, I can't even fathom how this was a thing that is actually in the game
I have bred competitive Pokemon in Diamond, I have ground my way to level 170 in MapleStory, this tops both of them in tediousness by miles


----------



## Distorted (Oct 19, 2014)

Perhaps you have to get it through some other means. I got the Zelda hat from playing her in match a couple of times.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 19, 2014)

There are some hats you unlock through doing challenges-- the Zelda wig is one of them. The rest can only be obtained randomly among the huge batch of custom items. Unfortunately, there is no trick for this. Nothing can help you get them faster. Believe me, I have searched all over the internet to find any tricks I could use. There is nothing.

I do have a sneaking suspicion though that the Wii U version will help you unlock customs more easily. It is the only way I can rationalize this design choice.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Welp, 130. I give up, I spent this entire weekend trying to get a single hat out of the eight I still have to get, and I failed
> It takes longer than an entire weekend playing Smash (the solo modes, mind you) to get a single hat, and there are seven more after that
> This weekend was like hell, it was like trying to be ironic. Like, oh, you like Smash huh? Well, I hope you like doing Classic over and over and over again with nothing to gain from it!
> I just, I can't even fathom how this was a thing that is actually in the game
> I have bred competitive Pokemon in Diamond, I have ground my way to level 170 in MapleStory, this tops both of them in tediousness by miles


that is genuinely scary to be honest...i can understand a challenge but that is like being required to catch a shiny pokemon to win the game...


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2014)

I've caught shinies in XY in less time than it took to get a hat


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I've caught shinies in XY in less time than it took to get a hat


......

good thing i've spent 0 minutes playing video games this week i guess


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2014)

I did it, I got a new hat, it's a santa hat

I found one thing that one person said on the entire internet and it worked

http://www.reddit.com/r/smashbros/comments/2j0don/trying_to_get_all_mii_headgear_some_things_ive/

Number 4, I used Mii in Smash and now I'm getting mostly Mii items in Target Blast

Apparently the santa hat wasn't on the list I was using to keep track, there's actually 60 hats and I still need 8 more hats


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> There are some hats you unlock through doing challenges-- the Zelda wig is one of them. The rest can only be obtained randomly among the huge batch of custom items. Unfortunately, there is no trick for this. Nothing can help you get them faster. Believe me, I have searched all over the internet to find any tricks I could use. There is nothing.
> 
> I do have a sneaking suspicion though that the Wii U version will help you unlock customs more easily. It is the only way I can rationalize this design choice.




If it makes you feel any better, I just got two hats in one classic run. That's just Croc style if you ask me.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2014)

I got another new hat, it's a frog hat

THIS IS A THING

THIS. IS. A. THING.

I'm gonna try what I'm trying one more time for half an hour. If it works, then the world must know about this.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2014)

I really like the samurai hat. It's so shiny...


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2014)

WHY CAN'T I

HOLD ALL THESE HATS?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah I see a new outfit in there. I got a lot of items when I started out, too. [noparse][/noparse]

I might have gotten ahead of myself, the thing I tried is not working a third time. It really did seem like something clicked though, for a while. Maybe there is something there, I just haven't pinpointed what it is.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2014)

It has come to my attention that all the characters have at least one suggestive voice clip. I'm a bit ashamed to say that I've been playing them nonstop.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2014)

Distorted said:


> It has come to my attention that all the characters have at least one suggestive voice clip. I'm a bit ashamed to say that I've been playing them nonstop.



Your mom and dad are probably ashamed with you for this.

I mean not being a Croc is one thing.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 20, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Your mom and dad are probably ashamed with you for this.
> 
> I mean not being a Croc is one thing.


 
What ma and pa don't know won't hurt 'em. And not all of us can be water spoutin' crocs, man.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

Smash Bros. Wii U Direct at October 23, 3 PM!!

Be there, or be a Call of Duty player.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 20, 2014)

What if I'm both ?


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

Then you're just somewhat gullible, falling for the same generic shooter that releases a new instalment every year, with *little to no changes*.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 20, 2014)

And what if it is fun and that I buy them on the cheap years after they came out ?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Smash Bros. Wii U Direct at October 23, 3 PM!!
> 
> Be there, or be a Call of Duty player.



50 new things to be revealed... that's a pretty big number. Please, please, please give us custom stages!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 20, 2014)

According to an Amazon listing that went out waaay earlier than it should have, yep, there will be custom stages with the editeor using the Gamepad if I'm not mistaken. Forgot what else was in there, though.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 20, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> According to an Amazon listing that went out waaay earlier than it should have, yep, there will be custom stages with the editeor using the Gamepad if I'm not mistaken. Forgot what else was in there, though.



...i told myself i wouldn't buy a wii u...i need that money to live...

...and yet...


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

SkyboundTerror, your wish is granted.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2014)

I just learned that the announcer in this Smash Bros is only 22 years old! I thought he'd be like a 40 year old man!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I just learned that the announcer in this Smash Bros is only 22 years old! I thought he'd be like a 40 year old man!



I thought he'd be Powdered Toast Man from The Ren and Stimpy Show. XD


----------



## Achoral (Oct 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I just learned that the announcer in this Smash Bros is only 22 years old! I thought he'd be like a 40 year old man!



I wish he was still in the European version.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 20, 2014)

He still is if you put the console in Englsies :3 (Which I constantly do anyway, because reasons)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't know what's more satisfying on For Glory: winning a very close game or having someone ragequit and suicide after devastating their first stock.


----------



## Achoral (Oct 20, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> He still is if you put the console in Englsies :3 (Which I constantly do anyway, because reasons)


I know, but I use Wii Fit Trainer too much and her French dub is too lulz for me to change it back to English ._.


----------



## Matt Conner (Oct 20, 2014)

what's all this about hats?? since when did smash become TF2?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2014)

Since they introduced the horror that is customizable characters


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I don't know what's more satisfying on For Glory: winning a very close game or having someone ragequit and suicide after devastating their first stock.



Option C: Causing them to kill themselves by spamming ground A with wii fit trainer. 

I've never seen so many confused people in my life. I'll post some recordings later from the Croc Cam*â„¢*


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 20, 2014)

Flamethrower over the ledge tends to do that, too. It feels so cheap yet satisfying.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2014)

Going online reminds me that I still have no idea how to get a KO with Fox. Earlier I KO'd a Shulk with a forward grab at 250%.

The one reliable combo I've seen opens up with a dtilt, but it's only effective if you hit at the tip of the tail. Otherwise the opponent will be too far away. But like, Fox's tail is so tiny!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Going online reminds me that I still have no idea how to get a KO with Fox. Earlier I KO'd a Shulk with a forward grab at 250%.
> 
> The one reliable combo I've seen opens up with a dtilt, but it's only effective if you hit at the tip of the tail. Otherwise the opponent will be too far away. But like, Fox's tail is so tiny!


it's really weird how campy you were the last time we played and this time you were super aggro. it's was really surprising. also his back air seems to kill well and i have seen his upsmash still kill early, just gotta save them for killing.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 20, 2014)

I feel bad when I beat the same person 12 times in a row.



Also, playing on hotel wifi apparently gives people the grounds to report you. What a kick in the croc if you ask me.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2014)

Fox is better at being campy, but I like playing him aggressively. I was super aggressive against you because I figured you wouldn't do as well with two people attacking you at the same time. Grab someone, get punished by the other person. The dtilt combo requires Fox to be played defensively, so, there's a learning curve there. 
Fox's back air is good. I have a really hard time getting into the right positioning to use it off stage, though-- and that's really the only time it'll KO the opponent reliably. Up smash isn't a good move if you're just using it on its own. Too punishable, and too slow to punish other players. I did hear of another combo that leads into it using an ftilt, so I'm gonna be practicing that after I've got this dtilt thing down.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Fox is better at being campy, but I like playing him aggressively. I was super aggressive against you because I figured you wouldn't do as well with two people attacking you at the same time. Grab someone, get punished by the other person. The dtilt combo requires Fox to be played defensively, so, there's a learning curve there.
> Fox's back air is good. I have a really hard time getting into the right positioning to use it off stage, though-- and that's really the only time it'll KO the opponent reliably. Up smash isn't a good move if you're just using it on its own. Too punishable, and too slow to punish other players. I did hear of another combo that leads into it using an ftilt, so I'm gonna be practicing that after I've got this dtilt thing down.


there is also the fact wii fit trainer can just ingore foxs camping ducking his lasers. and i need to go off stage more.

also who would be willing to play with custom moves without equipments?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 20, 2014)

Oh, I use my lasers against WFT for a very strategic purpose
It forces you to advance on me in a hilarious fashion

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQkgTV-6jE8


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 20, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Oh, I use my lasers against WFT for a very strategic purpose
> It forces you to advance on me in a hilarious fashion
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQkgTV-6jE8



that is the best way to approach, also it's great to do a down taunt in the middle of a fight and they attack just whiffs over WFT.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 20, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> According to an Amazon listing that went out waaay earlier than it should have, yep, there will be custom stages with the editeor using the Gamepad if I'm not mistaken.


Then it had DAMN WELL better have a click-and-drag interface!  My one gripe about the menu system in the 3DS version is why is the character-select roster on the top screen only?  Why in all four Smash games do you have to use a D-Pad and buttons to CLICK AND DRAG a token around to confirm your character, especially when the last two have system-standard point-and-click control interfaces available?


----------



## Achoral (Oct 21, 2014)

Just signed up to the French national SSB tournament.
It has items and custom moves on. Heeeeelp.

Otherwise Fox, Usmash, Fsmash and UpAirs are the best for Fox imo. Back air isn't bad too.
You just have to guess rolldodges, airdodges or where your opponent will land to run and smash.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 21, 2014)

Bowser. Make people eat that bara ass. :V


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 21, 2014)

Good luck, Achoral! Gotta watch out for those items, though. They can skew matches.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Achoral said:


> Just signed up to the French national SSB tournament.
> It has items and custom moves on. Heeeeelp.
> 
> Otherwise Fox, Usmash, Fsmash and UpAirs are the best for Fox imo. Back air isn't bad too.
> You just have to guess rolldodges, airdodges or where your opponent will land to run and smash.


does it have equips also on? Xp
For items wait for the gust blower and then win, and don't play a character who gets super wrecked by gust blower, gust blower is so amazing. 

also you can run to a hammer and super hammer and shield grab them so long as your character has a fine grab and you don't get pushed back too far, i love doing this since if you throw them off the stage they can't recover.

also good luck, you won this tourney you can win that one also :3c


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Tis only natural that a Croc wins a local tournament yesterday. I must say, these forums ensured that I was properly prepared to take on any tactic the uneducated throw at a Croc. How dare they any hope to last against a Croc in the digital field of battle.




All hail Greninja, Ike and Duck Hunt!


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 21, 2014)

Croc's Duck Hunt.
Croc's Duck Cunt.
Why am I even.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Ninten said:


> Croc's Duck Hunt.
> Croc's Duck Cunt.
> Why am I even.




LEWD. AS. FUCK.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 21, 2014)

Not going to sleep tonight until I either beat the Croc at Smash or get a new hat

Something tells me it'll be easier to do the former


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 21, 2014)

i want to play with the croc and anyone else here who i have yet to play with.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 21, 2014)

I'd be willing to play someone if they're free. Here's my code.

0302-0063-2261


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 21, 2014)

3840-6058-9268 is mine, is there a limit to the amount of friends you can have?


----------



## Distorted (Oct 21, 2014)

I wanna say the limit is 100, but I'm not sure. I have 74 friend codes registered so it's up there. Adding you now.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Not going to sleep tonight until I either beat the Croc at Smash or get a new hat
> 
> Something tells me it'll be easier to do the former



Wow Rob. So much hate. 


But yeah, if you wanna smash I can smash. A Croc always has smash on his to do list anyways.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Wow Rob. So much hate.
> 
> 
> But yeah, if you wanna smash I can smash. A Croc always has smash on his to do list anyways.


kays i have you added waiting for you to add me.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 21, 2014)

Yah I'm on it. Croc was just getting some Croc time in the restroom if you know what I mean.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2014)

I got the hat, by some miracle. I guess that means I beat mr alligator!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 22, 2014)

That was a good Croc work out


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 22, 2014)

good games and nice duck hunt, how are you able to switch the direction the bomb goes in? is it only by hitting it?

also the duck hunt vs WFT match-up seems really bad for duck hunt.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 22, 2014)

I wanna try to work on my duck's bill for WFT though. Gotto keep on playing your Croc weakness if you wanna get better. That's Croc philosophy.

And yeah, the can moves the direction it's hit in. There's your Croc tip of the day.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 22, 2014)

Gah, I think I may have discovered a new AT for multi-jump characters. How does one spread this news (apart from making a video)?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2014)

Reddit, 4chan, Gamefaqs, Neogaf, Smashboards... The last one's probably your best bet. Although I've seen stuff spread from those other places, too.

---

Edit: OMG IT'S RIDLEYYYYYY HE FINALLY MAAAADE ITTT!!!!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Edit: OMG IT'S RIDLEYYYYYY HE FINALLY MAAAADE ITTT!!!!


Wait, what?  No.  That is so obviously 



Spoiler



Duck Hunt


 (they haven't revealed him yet, not even under the secret characters).


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 22, 2014)

it is definitely missingno


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 22, 2014)

I just bought this as well as a 3DS XL, and... I bloody suck at it. I'm bad at fighting games in general, or brawlers, or just about anything that involves some degree of moving about while hitting others, but this? I feel the only reason I even reach 2nd in some matches is because the game takes pity on me.

... I'm having a blast, though, so it doesn't matter that I lose.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 22, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Wait, what?  No.  That is so obviously
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not Duck Hunt, it's Smash Bros. silly!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> That's not Duck Hunt, it's Smash Bros. silly!


_[disambiguation needed]_


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;xmNqAv_t9mI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xmNqAv_t9mI[/video]
Why?


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2014)

OMG

OMGGGGG


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 23, 2014)

mewtwo confrimed dlc character for spring 2015.
also the stage builder looks amazing.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

Umm...wow...my jaw is dropping so far....so many amazing announcements....where to begin?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 23, 2014)

And no Isaac or Lloyd


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2014)

My one hope is that they didn't remove the Golden Sun music from Norfair



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> mewtwo confrimed dlc character for spring 2015.
> also the stage builder looks amazing.


I can't wait to make a Fox x Wolf yiff stage!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I can't wait to make a Fox x Wolf yiff stage!


Is this a bait?


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> mewtwo confrimed dlc character for spring 2015.
> also the stage builder looks amazing.



Mewtwo...oh sweet Mewtwo...

Praise be to Yevon.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Is this a bait?


It's not just any bait, it's master bait!!!


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 23, 2014)

Why Mewtwo?

Totally catering to furries instead of Crocs.


Nintendo confirmed to be anticroc.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 23, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with being anti-croc. 

Well..I guess they do make good handbags. And shoes, too!


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2014)

Iba Shot said:


> Why Mewtwo?
> 
> Totally catering to furries instead of Crocs.
> 
> ...


There are like so many lizard people in Smash Bros
We've got Yoshi, Bowser, Bowser Jr, the Koopalings, Charizard, Robin...


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 23, 2014)

*throws DS out the window* where is the closest wii u


SirRob said:


> There are like so many lizard people in Smash Bros
> We've got Yoshi, Bowser, Bowser Jr, the Koopalings, Charizard, *Robin*...


:<


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2014)

I was watching the Japanese direct, and I instantly recognized Norio Wakamoto's voice. Um, can we get a language option please?!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 23, 2014)

Ahhh, that stage builder. I'll be on that more than the actual fighting. <3


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 23, 2014)

Now all the game needs is a custom music creator... Just imagine the possibilities! First thing I'd do would probably be an 8-bit rendition of "I'm On A Boat". 

...Then make a boat stage.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 23, 2014)

I get so salty when I finally find someone with a good connection in 1v1 For Glory, then they beat me once and leave. Like, seriously?! Am I really that boring/awful to play with?? You didn't even give me a chance to learn anything!


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I get so salty when I finally find someone with a good connection in 1v1 For Glory, then they beat me once and leave. Like, seriously?! Am I really that boring/awful to play with?? You didn't even give me a chance to learn anything!



Dunno about you, but when I win against someone in For Glory I stick with 'em, keep the winning streak going XD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I get so salty when I finally find someone with a good connection in 1v1 For Glory, then they beat me once and leave. Like, seriously?! Am I really that boring/awful to play with?? You didn't even give me a chance to learn anything!



i get super salty from that also, no chance for a runback.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 24, 2014)

That's my main issue with For Glory. I have faced the same person for more than an hour (then I feel like we're totally friends at that point), but the ones who leave after one game kill the experience.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 24, 2014)

Had the most epic finish in Classic mode.  I'm playing Sonic and my fight is against a Giant Olimar.

It ended with me grabbing him and tossing him off the right, and he flies in a very graceful arc straight into *Bulborb's open maw*.  *chomp*  "GAME!"


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Ieono said:


> There's nothing wrong with being anti-croc.
> 
> Well..I guess they do make good handbags. And shoes, too!



Yup, removed from my birthday party list. Totally unfit to mingle with Crocs. Totally rude. Unwatched and blocked! Removing all favs too.




Also, I hope they release more dlc characters.


----------



## Achoral (Oct 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I was watching the Japanese direct, and I instantly recognized Norio Wakamoto's voice. Um, can we get a language option please?!



I've wished for that in sooooooooo many games since 2004.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2014)

I can't enjoy this game. This is my favorite friggin' game and I'm not allowed to enjoy it. Why is it that I can do well at other multiplayer games, but not the one that I like the most??? I've played Smash Bros more than any other game, and I still SUCK at it. I've looked up guides, I've watched videos, I've practiced to death, and I'm still terrible. I can't deal with this. Even when I do win, I can't even be happy about it because I'm not winning enough relative to how much of my life I've wasted on this dumb game.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 24, 2014)

*watched Nintendo Direct*

Wow, they're really outdoing themselves with the Stage Builder this time.  Brawl's was fun and all, but this really removes all limits.  I wonder if you can adjust the respawn points ... with the addition of danger surfaces (which instant-KO anyone over 100%) that means you can actually make totally enclosed arenas.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I can't enjoy this game. This is my favorite friggin' game and I'm not allowed to enjoy it. Why is it that I can do well at other multiplayer games, but not the one that I like the most??? I've played Smash Bros more than any other game, and I still SUCK at it. I've looked up guides, I've watched videos, I've practiced to death, and I'm still terrible. I can't deal with this. Even when I do win, I can't even be happy about it because I'm not winning enough relative to how much of my life I've wasted on this dumb game.



Rob, it's not about winning. It's about having fun.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I can't enjoy this game. This is my favorite friggin' game and I'm not allowed to enjoy it. Why is it that I can do well at other multiplayer games, but not the one that I like the most??? I've played Smash Bros more than any other game, and I still SUCK at it. I've looked up guides, I've watched videos, I've practiced to death, and I'm still terrible. I can't deal with this. Even when I do win, I can't even be happy about it because I'm not winning enough relative to how much of my life I've wasted on this dumb game.


that's cause lots of poeple spend fuck tons of time on this game. but there are also a lot who spent it doing competitive things like going to tourneys and stuff. also when you lose you need to look at the things you could have done differently, though it's prolly better to save the replays and look at it a day later when you're not fresh from the match. 

Also the fun in competition isn't winning and it's not a waste if you learn something new from the match about you, your character, youre oppenent, or anything else.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Rob, it's not about winning. It's about having fun.


Nah it's about winning


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I can't enjoy this game. This is my favorite friggin' game and I'm not allowed to enjoy it. Why is it that I can do well at other multiplayer games, but not the one that I like the most??? I've played Smash Bros more than any other game, and I still SUCK at it. I've looked up guides, I've watched videos, I've practiced to death, and I'm still terrible. I can't deal with this. Even when I do win, I can't even be happy about it because I'm not winning enough relative to how much of my life I've wasted on this dumb game.



Maybe you have your priorities wrong? A lot of people who look up guides and pro tournament matches tend to turn into "textbook" fighters, meaning they focus too much on what works statistically and lose their ability to think outside of the box. This also makes them easier to read and defeat. It does pay to know which moves have priority over others, but this game isn't all about statistics.

I haven't fought you enough to judge your abilities, but having that mindset will do nothing to help yourself improve. You use Fox! Whatever happened to "Never give up! Trust your instincts!"? Try playing from a different angle every now and then and don't be afraid of switching up your fighting style when things aren't working out on your end. You'll be surprised by the moves you can pull off. I don't even consider myself a competitive player and I can give a vast majority of them a run for their money because of how unpredictable I can be at times.

I don't even care if I win or lose. Having made my opponents sweat bullets is good enough for me. That's all that should matter.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 24, 2014)

That's mostly the reason I dislike competitive play. Everything gets so serious and it takes the fun out of the game. 

I enjoy playing really good players so I can learn what I can. I'm used to losing, but I only feel bad if I don't give a good enough fight. Don't let this turn into Mario Kart Rob. You just gotta play the game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Distorted said:


> That's mostly the reason I dislike competitive play. Everything gets so serious and it takes the fun out of the game.


i sort of disagree but that's when competition is in irl tourneys. at that point it's more about learning what you can do and befriending others on your way to get better.
it's much more fun than just casually playing the game since you have a goal to always reach and the path is a fun one, though not always fun it's ultimatly a satisifying one and one worth it if you try.


----------



## Distorted (Oct 24, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i sort of disagree but that's when competition is in irl tourneys. at that point it's more about learning what you can do and befriending others on your way to get better.
> it's much more fun than just casually playing the game since you have a goal to always reach and the path is a fun one, though not always fun it's ultimatly a satisifying one and one worth it if you try.



I can respect that. I've not had the best experiences in tourneys, but I've learned to respect what goes down. At my college, there's a pretty good group of players that play SSB, and I enjoyed playing with them a lot. It helped me get a lot better too. I'm not very ambitious, but I do agree it can be satisfying trying to reach the top.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Distorted said:


> That's mostly the reason I dislike competitive play. Everything gets so serious and it takes the fun out of the game.
> 
> I enjoy playing really good players so I can learn what I can. I'm used to losing, but I only feel bad if I don't give a good enough fight. Don't let this turn into Mario Kart Rob. You just gotta play the game.



Actually, Croc's closest smash friends are all competitive, and I enjoy playing against people who can kick a Croc's ass. It makes me just wanna get even better.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 24, 2014)

Distorted said:


> I can respect that. I've not had the best experiences in tourneys, but I've learned to respect what goes down. At my college, there's a pretty good group of players that play SSB, and I enjoyed playing with them a lot. It helped me get a lot better too. I'm not very ambitious, but I do agree it can be satisfying trying to reach the top.


yea there are some poeple who can be rude and sucky, and melee has quiet a lot of them especially when you're not playing melee >.>


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 24, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> melee has quiet a lot of them especially when you're not playing melee >.>



Bam, kapow

Meleetists just got Alastair'd

I just came up with an idea for 8-player battle mode, though. It'd work so well to have everyone play as a different Koopaling, and Bowser Jr. can join too, I guess


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's cause lots of poeple spend fuck tons of time on this game. but there are also a lot who spent it doing competitive things like going to tourneys and stuff. also when you lose you need to look at the things you could have done differently, though it's prolly better to save the replays and look at it a day later when you're not fresh from the match.
> 
> Also the fun in competition isn't winning and it's not a waste if you learn something new from the match about you, your character, youre oppenent, or anything else.


_I_ spend a fuck tons of time on this game. I do need to start saving replays. The person I went up against in the tournament (I still gotta work on the prize picture) recorded our match, and I noticed that I took little consideration into my opponent's playstyle. I've been working on that. So, I do learn from them. 



SkyboundTerror said:


> Maybe you have your priorities wrong? A lot of people who look up guides and pro tournament matches tend to turn into "textbook" fighters, meaning they focus too much on what works statistically and lose their ability to think outside of the box. This also makes them easier to read and defeat. It does pay to know which moves have priority over others, but this game isn't all about statistics.
> 
> I haven't fought you enough to judge your abilities, but having that mindset will do nothing to help yourself improve. You use Fox! Whatever happened to "Never give up! Trust your instincts!"? Try playing from a different angle every now and then and don't be afraid of switching up your fighting style when things aren't working out on your end. You'll be surprised by the moves you can pull off. I don't even consider myself a competitive player and I can give a vast majority of them a run for their money because of how unpredictable I can be at times.
> 
> I don't even care if I win or lose. Having made my opponents sweat bullets is good enough for me. That's all that should matter.


I wouldn't say I'm a textbook fighter. I don't think that's really possible right now anyway, since there isn't a lot of information on individual match ups yet. I do need to work on breaking out of my own patterns. It doesn't help that I've been using Fox almost exclusively, although I still want to keep working on him. I haven't given up, I'm just really, really frustrated. 
I'd like to say I don't care if I win or lose, but when I have a huge losing streak and people just keep leaving- despite their opportunity to rack up wins- it really gets my goat!


Distorted said:


> That's mostly the reason I dislike competitive play. Everything gets so serious and it takes the fun out of the game.
> 
> I enjoy playing really good players so I can learn what I can. I'm used to losing, but I only feel bad if I don't give a good enough fight. Don't let this turn into Mario Kart Rob. You just gotta play the game.


Oh, there is no way this ISN'T gonna turn into Mario Kart. I'm gonna run this game to the ground

---

On a less salty note, 

[yt]PXtEmwu8atM[/yt]

THE MUSIC!! _THE MUSIC!!!_


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 24, 2014)

So I decided I'd stop trying to main Lonk and try something a little bit different.

Just spent a good two hours getting used to Greninja. And bloody hell, he's _so fast_!
So much so that I had to start off by playing as him in Training Mode on 50% speed!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 24, 2014)

If you guys want to practice, I'm willing to be the punching bag. I like to think I'm proficient with most of the roster, so I can give some match-up practice.

Edit: Sorry Alastair and SirRob. The other guy wanted 1 v 1's, eheh.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 24, 2014)

It's cool. Especially because






[yt]mgJsf8yj2vg[/yt]

Some statistics to give you an idea of how long this takes:
Solo Play Time - 58:32
Custom Equipment - 1980
Special Moves - 376
Classic: Times Cleared - 132
Target Blast: Total Score - 79929760
Trophy Rush: Total Score - 58384935
Smash Run: Custom Parts Obtained - 1152

Also, I originally thought there were 60 hats, but there are only 55 total (48 are recorded in the stats menu).


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Nah it's about winning



Well, see, that attitude's only gonna frustrate you, and it's evident in the way you play that this isn't just a joke. I don't imagine edgecamping is a very "fun" way to play, but it is effective for "winning"-- in a sense. And immediately up-tilting someone who's taunting (in jest opposed to malice) fresh from your respawn for an easy KO might not _win_ you any friends, but it's effective.

It's all in your head, man. I think if you had more fun with the game, you'd find that maybe it's not so difficult after all- and even when you do lose, at least you had a good time jumping into the skirmish instead of observing from the other side of Final Destination. Playing is the best way to learn to play, not winning.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 25, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Well, see, that attitude's only gonna frustrate you, and it's evident in the way you play that this isn't just a joke. I don't imagine edgecamping is a very "fun" way to play, but it is effective for "winning"-- in a sense.


except it's actually a super bad idea to do that in smash 4 since you los ledge invicibility when you regrab the edge, so if you try that you will get hit super hard. also edge hogging isn't really much of a thing anymore either.


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 25, 2014)

I still edge hog because edges rightfully belong to crocs.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> It's cool. Especially because
> 
> 
> _*<HOLY CRAP LOOK AT THAT>*_
> ...


I admit it- I've kinda neglected Smash Run.
I should give it more of a chance.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm glad I'm not a competitive person, or else I'd feel the same way. I always do poorly against other people, so I just hardly ever play against human opponents. That's how I keep the game enjoyable for myself. I don't really see any value at getting super good competitively, so I don't worry about missing out on that side of things. I'll just let the computers feel my wrath, haha.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Well, see, that attitude's only gonna frustrate you, and it's evident in the way you play that this isn't just a joke. I don't imagine edgecamping is a very "fun" way to play, but it is effective for "winning"-- in a sense. And immediately up-tilting someone who's taunting (in jest opposed to malice) fresh from your respawn for an easy KO might not _win_ you any friends, but it's effective.
> 
> It's all in your head, man. I think if you had more fun with the game, you'd find that maybe it's not so difficult after all- and even when you do lose, at least you had a good time jumping into the skirmish instead of observing from the other side of Final Destination. Playing is the best way to learn to play, not winning.


Lol, you mean when there's four players and I'm in last place, you want me to um, not survive and spend the next ten minutes not playing at all? Oh yeah, that's way more fun. And when it's down to 1 on 1, you are like nine times campier than me. You literally will not approach me at all as the Villager.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 25, 2014)

anyone wanna play now? also anyone willing to try custom moves without equips?


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2014)

Watch a *true gamer* play Smash!

[video=youtube;Py9z3TPFQ3A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Py9z3TPFQ3A[/video]


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2014)

Also, it looks like the amiibo figures are actually worth our time:
[video=youtube;aEx7D9mXFz0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEx7D9mXFz0[/video]
All in all that looks like a great feature!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 25, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also anyone willing to try custom moves without equips?


If that's not an in-game option already, it damn well should be.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 25, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> If that's not an in-game option already, it damn well should be.


well you can just make a custom moveset without putting on equips.

ggs rob, sorry i didn't use more characters but i dont have non equip movesets with a lot of characters and not all the custom moves yet.

also you can't spell jumbo hoops without op. x3


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know why I thought that'd be fun, I have a hard enough time playing as it is without new things being thrown at me every second. Good games, I was happy to be your punching bag, because that's apparently fun, according to everyone here


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I don't know why I thought that'd be fun, I have a hard enough time playing as it is without new things being thrown at me every second. Good games, I was happy to be your punching bag, because that's apparently fun, according to everyone here


you're getting pretty salty, it really sounds like you need to take like a 2-3 day break from smash and refresh yourself.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2014)

Heheh, yeah, that's 3 days of you getting more practice than me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Heheh, yeah, that's 3 days of you getting more practice than me.


more so 3 days for this bad mindset to get worse. 3 days of practice is not as important as 3 days of taking a break when you have such a negative mindset. having gone through the same stuff at this point the best thing for you will be to take a break from the game and refresh. this mindset is only going to hurt you and playing like this will make you play worse.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2014)

Just tell me I suck at the game, I would be much happier if you told me that rather than telling me to just stop playing.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Just tell me I suck at the game, I would be much happier if you told me that rather than telling me to just stop playing.



i gotta be absolutely brutally honest; shut the fuck up and take a break. if you're so antagonized about this, then you're not even going to see what good you're going to do.

you wanna talk about sucking? play one match with me. my biggest accomplishment is not having a fucking panic attack when i lose. 

 you seriously sound like you need some sort of validation and if that is something that you'd like to talk about, then fine, but you literally sound like a child and i just cannot sympathize with that. i'm sorry that you can't enjoy the game, but i have no idea why you seem to think that validates the way you're acting right now.

i can understand the feelings you've had, i've had them all over the place and they are by far the worst, but you're not going to make the game more enjoyable for -anyone- if you take it out on everything.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Just tell me I suck at the game, I would be much happier if you told me that rather than telling me to just stop playing.


i'm not telling you to stop playing, i'm telling you you need a break if you want to get better.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 25, 2014)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> i gotta be absolutely brutally honest; shut the fuck up and take a break. if you're so antagonized about this, then you're not even going to see what good you're going to do.
> 
> you wanna talk about sucking? play one match with me. my biggest accomplishment is not having a fucking panic attack when i lose.
> 
> ...


If anything, I'm gonna take a break from FAF. I just like venting to no one in particular, and I'd rather do it here than someplace with more people. 
I'm not gonna not play Smash Bros, it's my favorite game by far. And if there's any game I'm gonna be good at, it's gonna be Smash Bros. I want Smash Bros to be the game that I am the best at.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Oct 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If anything, I'm gonna take a break from FAF. I just like venting to no one in particular, and I'd rather do it here than someplace with more people.
> I'm not gonna not play Smash Bros, it's my favorite game by far. And if there's any game I'm gonna be good at, it's gonna be Smash Bros. I want Smash Bros to be the game that I am the best at.


in order to be the best sometimes you need to take a break and reflect on things.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 25, 2014)

Didn't expect this, heh. Alastair speaks the truth.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Oct 25, 2014)

in other news i've still lost every 1 v 1 match i've been and have taken a liking to bowser


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 25, 2014)

Looking for some more friends to play Smash with. Skype or send a PM if you wanna Smash sometime.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 26, 2014)

Finally got the achievement for coming in 1st place Smash Run with all fighters.  Doesn't help that there's no way to know who you missed....

Also, Link nearly got the achievement for 200 KOs in Endless Smash ... died at _196_.  Marth got about 180.  Then Lucario gets _198_ before a Nova Bomb goes off in his face for the kill.

I avenged that last one, though.  Mostly just stood on one platform and spammed up tilt, got 100 KOs in barely a minute.  Lucario finally bought the farm around 270 KOs.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 26, 2014)

And the moral of tonight's story is : chickens are a fox's best friend/worst enemy ♪


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 26, 2014)

RedLeFrench said:


> And the moral of tonight's story is : chickens are a fox's best friend/worst enemy â™ª



I thought it was "don't bring a blaster to a chicken fight".


----------



## SirRob (Oct 26, 2014)

I thought it was Red really likes cocks.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone want to Smash? I've got a real hankerin' for a spankerin'. Skype me or something.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 26, 2014)

Wolf, no, COME BACK!!


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 27, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well you can just make a custom moveset without putting on equips.


I know that, but... you can play Mii Fighters with customs off, which already means custom specials no equips.  Why not let customized characters do that too?  Custom specials are fun.  Tweaking stats, though, is crazy.

(Not that I wouldn't, say, customize Ganondorf for speed because that guy's SO DAMNED SLOW.)


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 27, 2014)

25 days until Super Smash Bros. for Wii U launches!  Gonna be such an agonizing three and a half weeks of waiting... @_@ At least I'll have stuff to do until then however. ^Ï‰^


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 27, 2014)

Guys... I don't know which Amiibo I want to get from the first set. ><;

I _would_ have gotten Villager, until I learned it's not a character you play _as_-- it's one you play _with_.

So I'm having to pick a character that I will bond with that I don't play as all the time-- which is hard to do because I'm good as most of the characters that I like.

Also, I'm sorta being stingy with how much money I want to spend on these things, which I think is understandable given their MSRP.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Oct 27, 2014)

Are they ever gonna have a batch that has Charizard, Lucario, and/or Bowser? >.> They have dodged all my true mains so far with the Amiibos... *sigh*


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 27, 2014)

Aerius Sygale said:


> Are they ever gonna have a batch that has Charizard, Lucario, and/or Bowser? >.> They have dodged all my true mains so far with the Amiibos... *sigh*



Eventually, certainly. Looks like they're trying to strike a balance between all the different series in each set. Glad Villager's coming out in the first set; if I still can't decide on a different one to get, I'll pick him up.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 27, 2014)

Just keep in mind, the actual product does not match the promotional models.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Just keep in mind, the actual product does not match the promotional models.



Yeah, I suppose it wouldn't look as nice when it's not under professional lighting. The yellow plastic's a little jarring, though. Are those the figures they gave to press to demonstrate, or what we'll see in stores?


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 28, 2014)

D/L'ing the update for Smash now.  Kinda sucks though that I can't play it until it finishes....

PS: Okay, done.  And Ike beats Master Core at 8.0 difficulty!  A new record!


----------



## Achoral (Oct 29, 2014)

Worst is Peach's underwear change.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 30, 2014)

I was concerned about Fox's Amiibo, since that's the one I'm gonna get, but I didn't see any images of the mass-produced version. I found one just now, though--






Original for reference

He's now got blue things supporting both of his legs, but I think he still looks really good!


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I was concerned about Fox's Amiibo, since that's the one I'm gonna get, but I didn't see any images of the mass-produced version. I found one just now, though--
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The blue things fit better than Link's amber resin. I think a lot of people are gonna get Falco Amiibos, honestly.

!!!

Think they'll come out with the third-party characters? Hopefully they do, because I wouldn't hesitate to get a Pac-Man Amiibo. No, seriously.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm a bit underwhelmed by the quality, honestly. Good, but I was expecting... a less plastic look.


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2014)

I don't have a Wii U, but if I were to get an Amiibo, it'd probably be King Dedede.
You know, if he ever will exist as a figure.
He's that one character I wanna be good at, but I'm honestly just better with other characters.
Plus, I bet Dedede won't even need an ugly plastic support!


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 30, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> I don't have a Wii U, but if I were to get an Amiibo, it'd probably be King Dedede.
> You know, if he ever will exist as a figure.
> He's that one character I wanna be good at, but I'm honestly just better with other characters.
> Plus, I bet Dedede won't even need an ugly plastic support!



He'll need one of those baby walker chairs =v

AND SHOULDN'T YOU BE IN BED MISTER?


----------



## DrDingo (Oct 30, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> He'll need one of those baby walker chairs =v
> 
> AND SHOULDN'T YOU BE IN BED MISTER?


Shut up mum, I'm 12 now :v

But in all honesty, I'd love to see a Dedede with super-skills.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 30, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> But in all honesty, I'd love to see a Dedede with super-skills.



Play against Skybound. =v


----------



## Croconaw (Oct 30, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm a bit underwhelmed by the quality, honestly. Good, but I was expecting... a less plastic look.



Considering the price, I think that this is more than generous. Then again croclander figures.


----------



## Eggdodger (Oct 30, 2014)

Okay, so apparently I forgot the Amiibos store your equipment and movesets. Overlooked that in my decision-making. Guess I'm sticking with Killager as my protege, then. (Might even name him that!) =p


----------



## Achoral (Oct 31, 2014)

European release rescheduled for November 28th too.
We won't have to wait for an extra week !


----------



## Achoral (Nov 1, 2014)

Sorry for the doublepost !

Ok so to promote Super Smash Bros in France, Nintendo created a big national tournament with qualification rounds all over France, and the finale will take place tomorrow on a huge stage in Paris, and will be livestreamed. 
96 winners coming from every county of France were given free ticket to go to Paris to be a contestant of this tournament.

You guessed right : I'm one of them !

Twitch : http://www.twitch.tv/nintendofr 
Youtube : https://www.youtube.com/NintendoFR 

Players introduction will start at around 11AM French time (GMT+1 with daylight saving). Tourney starts around noon. It will be obviously in French, but if you're curious you might see an "Arnaud" : that will be me 

I don't think I'll win with items on, but I'll try to go as far as I can !


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 1, 2014)

My only advice: get the Gust Bellows before anyone else!


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 1, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> My only advice: get the Gust Bellows before anyone else!



And the Ore Club
Golden Beetle
Drill
Hocotate Bomb
Galaga Ship
Basically every new item


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 1, 2014)

Those are threatening, yes, but the Gust Bellows is the most rage-inducing out of all of the new items since its air blast is continuous. You can block the gusts, but if you're caught without the shield once, you're done for. Even worse, it pushes back items as well... so you can have full control of the field. 

Always go for the Gust Bellows when it spawns. Always.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 1, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Always go for the Gust Bellows when it spawns. Always.


I like to throw it so it bounces and blasts air in random directions.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 2, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> My only advice: get the Gust Bellows before anyone else!


i menionted that last time achoral was talking about items and glad someone else mentioned it, also play a character who can out jump gust bellows, which also makes others jumping over it harder.

gust bellows is by far the best item since it can easily kill poeple at least once or twice maybe more if you're effecient.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Villager's recoveries generally make him okay against Gust Bellows. The problem afterwards is that he's susceptible to attack unless you're an ace at landing with Balloon Trip (hint: cancel it and fast fall)... or your opponent's a dummy and you manage to hit him with Lloid Rocket.


----------



## Achoral (Nov 2, 2014)

I lost first round ! Chance decided to give a final smash to the guy who was left against me. Oh well.

http://www.twitch.tv/Nintendofr/b/584469782
I appear during free play at 28:40
The real match is at 3:10:10

If you want to see me making weird faces on a big national official championship thingy.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 2, 2014)

Aww, shoot. I was not expecting the roster to be so limited. You did good, though!


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2014)

Items on? Eeewwww.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 2, 2014)

That wasn't fair, you were clearly the best player in that match!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 2, 2014)

hopefully nintendo hosts more tourneys without items and stuff.
they do already sponser some big community tourneys, and namco also is very helpful and sponsering to their community. 
Also i would be very surprised if smash 4 isn't at Evo this year.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Nov 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;Dgfxro8-iGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgfxro8-iGw[/video]

Just thought this was interesting and relevant to the thread, somehow.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 2, 2014)

It's amazing how little has changed, outside of the graphics and roster. Perhaps that is a significant part of it's widespread success. I feel that that is why Nintendo ends up retaining consumers for decades. There is something comforting about knowing that a game you liked is merely being upgraded, and not completely re-imagined, with each new installation. 

Haha, but this same method is what people criticize Nintendo the most about.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 2, 2014)

vaerjo said:


> [video=youtube;Dgfxro8-iGw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dgfxro8-iGw[/video]
> 
> Just thought this was interesting and relevant to the thread, somehow.




I feel bad that I inwardly cringed at that girl with red hair's comments (and all the self-destructs). I mean, I guess these kids didn't have the same privilege of owning the classic Smash Bros... or an N64, period. Kind of sad to think about.

"You're at 101%. What does that mean?"
"It means... I'm 101% better than you."

I want to hang out with that dude.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 2, 2014)

I just find it incredible how they were so clueless about how to play smash when they admitted to playing Brawl.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 2, 2014)

Croconaw said:


> I just find it incredible how they were so clueless about how to play smash when they admitted to playing Brawl.



Proves that Brawl was for the casual crowd, clearly =v


----------



## Ieono (Nov 2, 2014)

Melee "Master Race".


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2014)

https://vine.co/v/OMJe9XM7Wpp

omfg

it had to be Fox, too


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 3, 2014)

i think ness can also do a similar thing on that stage.


----------



## Achoral (Nov 3, 2014)

I confirm, Ness does the same.
Also, Peach can infinite :
http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2014/...0-works-many-characters-super-smash-bros-3ds/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 3, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Melee "Master Race".


No.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Achoral said:


> I confirm, Ness does the same.
> Also, Peach can infinite :
> http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2014/...0-works-many-characters-super-smash-bros-3ds/


she had similar stuff in brawl but they were situational and hard to land. dunno how practical this one is.
also her moves don't stale while floating and always doo 100% knockback and damage, and she can cancel hitstun if she throws her turnip.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2014)

I can't believe I've had the game for a month now. What happened to that entire month?! I swear I got the game yesterday! And I don't feel like I've improved at all!


----------



## Ieono (Nov 3, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> No.



Oh yes.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 3, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Oh yes.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 3, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


>


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 3, 2014)

Ieono said:


>


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


>



I missed this.

Thank you.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 3, 2014)

for once i agree with impact......


Anyways to be back on topic
with 8 player smash now it's possible to have 4v4 teams, i do hope team 8 player smash is a thing.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> for once i agree with impact......
> 
> 
> Anyways to be back on topic
> with 8 player smash now it's possible to have 4v4 teams, i do hope team 8 player smash is a thing.



Do you think it has competitive potential? =p

Honestly, it looks like the sort of thing I've always needed when I have my nieces and nephew over. It's like there's never enough controllers, but now we have that covered.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm more interested in 2v2v2v2. Maybe that will be a thing?


----------



## Ieono (Nov 3, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm more interested in 2v2v2v2. Maybe that will be a thing?



You tend to have really neat ideas. I'd really like this. 

Hmm...I wonder why you two don't like Melee...oh well.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Hmm...I wonder why you two don't like Melee...oh well.



I like the game, but I don't play it for the same reason I don't play the N64 version-- it's good for nostalgia, but not fun enough that I'd play it over the latest edition in the series. Really, I don't see anything wrong with Smash 4. I didn't see anything wrong with Brawl until, well, I got older.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> Do you think it has competitive potential? =p
> 
> Honestly, it looks like the sort of thing I've always needed when I have my nieces and nephew over. It's like there's never enough controllers, but now we have that covered.


at big tourneys it could defenitally be a side event. sides there are also crew battles so it could be like that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 3, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I like the game, but I don't play it for the same reason I don't play the N64 version-- it's good for nostalgia, but not fun enough that I'd play it over the latest edition in the series. Really, I don't see anything wrong with Smash 4. I didn't see anything wrong with Brawl until, well, I got older.


to add on to this i have had terrible interactions with different parts of the melee community. the last one being when they stole a gamecube.

edit: herp derp double post


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> at big tourneys it could defenitally be a side event. sides there are also crew battles so it could be like that.



Yeah, I could see it! Maybe some people could bring their Amiibo and have their level 50s fight each other. That'd be interesting!


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> to add on to this i have had terrible interactions with different parts of the melee community. the last one being when they stole a gamecube.



Meleetists, as I call them

They'd be equivalent to genwunners of Pokemon if Melee didn't have 2nd generation Pokemon in it

Actually, they're probably worse


----------



## Ieono (Nov 3, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I like the game, but I don't play it for the same reason I don't play the N64 version-- it's good for nostalgia, but not fun enough that I'd play it over the latest edition in the series. Really, I don't see anything wrong with Smash 4. I didn't see anything wrong with Brawl until, well, I got older.



Yes, I feel the same way. I just have a special place in my heart for Melee. I've spent more time playing it than any other entry in the series.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 3, 2014)

I can relate to this, although I probably wouldn't have the decency to wear clothes


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 3, 2014)

The competitive players who take Melee too seriously are the ones who give it a bad name. It's true that the game does take more skill, but that's not all there is to it. I still pop it in every now and then because of the sheer fact of how fast-paced it is compared to other Smash games. Where Brawl and Smash 4 are the better party games, Melee and the N64 version give us more edge-of-your-seat moments, which Brawl entirely lacked and Smash 4 has yet to give us (Wii U version isn't out yet!), thanks to the ridiculous combo potential seen in the first two games. 

Me, personally, I'm in the N64 version tribe, because of the unique stages.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I can relate to this, although I probably wouldn't have the decency to wear clothes



It's mainly a feature for summer camps and little Timmy's birthday bash where his mom invited the whole elementary class, anyways



SkyboundTerror said:


> Me, personally, I'm in the N64 version tribe, because of the unique stages.



As for me, I'm in the latest-edition-unless-it-sucks tribe (and these half-decade an edition games are never outstandingly bad), because the developers put a lot of work into these games for someone to just shit on it and say, "This is the only edition I will play. Anything more you do will be worse." Delaying release past the optimal holiday season to February just for bug fixes like in Brawl's case earned my unwavering respect for the team behind these games. They want these to be quality products when they ship them out. I think that should be the mission statement of any game developer: _"I want my game to be ageless, giving a quality experience to the consumer no matter what decade it's played in"_. I love all the Smash Bros. games with that mantra in mind.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 3, 2014)

I've never run into any "hardcore melee-ists", or anyone who shared my enthusiasm for the game. When I played it, it was a solitary experience, so I guess I see these games in a different way than most of you. I don't really play smash games with other people, so I tend to only have a single-player experience with them.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 3, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I can relate to this, although I probably wouldn't have the decency to wear clothes


and all the pillows would have star fox characters on them.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 4, 2014)

Including Slippy, but excluding Krystal


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Including Slippy, but excluding Krystal



... I am not going to ask.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Including Slippy, but excluding Krystal



Smart choice. Krystal's probably got tons of foxcooties.

...By proxy, so would your husbando, but I digress.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 5, 2014)

What am I looking at, and why is it turning me on


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 5, 2014)

That's almost as bad as the finger-smelling Miiverse post.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2014)

Screw it, I'm just gonna get yelled at for complaining about the game again

Blah blah git gud, no one wants to play with you Sirrob


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 6, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Why can Rosalina kill me with a grab at 110%
> Why does Rosalina's forward air have such incredible range
> Why is Luma so small, you can't tell what it's doing
> Why does Luma respawn before you can even hit Rosalina
> ...


Because you like Majora's Mask.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 6, 2014)

Alright, I know it's a bad idea to vent here, but I swear this is the last time. Nobody has to reply to this, nobody has to read this, I know it's childish, I know I'm making a big deal out of this, I know it's just a game. I'm not looking for sympathy, or validation or anything-- I'm just posting to vent-- I have a physical need to vent in a public setting, and this is the best place for me to do that
This game is too stressful for me, I can't even do a single match without my mood being completely destroyed and having a complete breakdown
I haven't been playing a lot recently, but the game still gets to me in a really bad way
The last few matches I was shaking so much it was hard for me to actually physically perform attacks
I always dwell on my losses, and it eats me up even after putting the game down
I can have fun with this game, this game can be fun when matches are close, and you get a sense of respect from the other player, but those situations are rare
And I know it's my fault, because I just don't have the dexterity to be at the level of everyone else
So I'm just gonna straight up quit, I am just taking the cartridge out of my 3DS and hiding it somewhere
I don't think I can handle multiplayer games anymore, in general
I've always liked the idea of using games to interact with other people, but I can't do that in a way where it's a positive experience anymore, so, I'm done


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 6, 2014)

you're finally getting around to that 3 day break i mentioned.

also against rosaluma the best way i have found for fighting them is knocking luma off the stage, it's pretty much always an auto death for luma. I feel like the key to fighting them is getting luma off the stage.i have killed immediatly spawned luma's that way.


----------



## Zahros (Nov 6, 2014)

When I got mad I'd either try for fun or team battles, since there's teamwork involved in that, not saying it will work, but I know it helped me to calm down a bit o:


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 6, 2014)

I hate it when I murder someone for 5 rounds, then they beat me once and immediately leave. Totally rude!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 6, 2014)

Croconaw said:


> I hate it when I murder someone for 5 rounds, then they beat me once and immediately leave. Totally rude!



You made the mistake of letting them win. v:


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 6, 2014)

anyone wanna play? right now my internet is too shitty for most internet stuff but smash seems to be fine enough.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 6, 2014)

I've been really pining for the Wii U version. I'm gonna have 5 or 6 of my friends over next month when I get it and we'll pull an all-weekender. Hell, I've earned it.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 7, 2014)

My first time using Wii Fit Trainer, and he/she was the first person I used to beat 9.0-intensity Classic Mode with. I had already used 80% of the roster, too. 

When I beat Master core, I immediately said "Is this even 9.0??". I was so stunned. Guess I'm a natural~


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 7, 2014)

Ieono said:


> My first time using Wii Fit Trainer, and he/she was the first person I used to beat 9.0-intensity Classic Mode with. I had already used 80% of the roster, too.


Marth made it to the Master Hand battle (beast form) two times.  The rest ... he gets pwned by other fighters halfway through the rounds.  Really painful to watch.  Metal Sonic getting a lucky bat swing and then Lyn assist trophy ... or ZSS owning him so badly you'd think it was a sex joke.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 7, 2014)

[yt]56vVA9jdHI8[/yt]

And this doesn't even include the unlockable tracks.

Rooftop Run made me scream "YES!!! YESSSS!!!"

Also, finally, FINALLY Golden Sun content

Edit:

[yt]wamPezvWaBU[/yt]


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 8, 2014)

So I've just been playing King Dedede. His down-B is _just pure evil_!
Fully charged, it does 38% damage. And to top it all off, if you fully charge it and hit any player with more than 70% on them, they're probably a goner. 

I like to fully charge it and hit the opponent the moment they get back onto the stage.
So satisfying. *Just look at this!*


----------



## Achoral (Nov 8, 2014)

Final Destination 2 reminds me of F-Zero.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 8, 2014)

Lots of new music is being uploaded on YouTube. The Route 10 remix is fantastic! It's great seeing Pokemon BW get so much love in Smash Bros.
Gamexplain's also been uploading Palutena's Guidance for some of the characters--

[yt]6vRuc-G-UZY[/yt]


----------



## Achoral (Nov 8, 2014)

Let's bet Nintendo still didn't understand how Internet works and Sakurai will complain again that the whole content is on Youtube already, and will say there won't be any new content on their next game because of that.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 8, 2014)

Well the difference here is that this shows off actual gameplay and takes a fraction of effort to make compared to the SSE cutscenes. Also these are uploaded with permission from Nintendo, so they expect this stuff to be uploaded.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 8, 2014)

Shoot, the Wii U version is practically here. Where did the time go?



DrDingo said:


> So I've just been playcriminaling Dedede. His down-B is _just pure evil_!
> Fully charged, it does 38% damage. And to top it all off, if you fully charge it and hit any player with more than 70% on them, they're probably a goner.
> 
> I like to fully charge it and hit the opponent the moment they get back onto the stage.
> So satisfying. *Just look at this!*



His forward smash is just as satisfying to land. Dedede feels so much better this time around. His standard jab is criminal.


----------



## Zahros (Nov 8, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lots of new music is being uploaded on YouTube. The Route 10 remix is fantastic! It's great seeing Pokemon BW get so much love in Smash Bros.
> Gamexplain's also been uploading Palutena's Guidance for some of the characters--
> 
> [yt]6vRuc-G-UZY[/yt]



"DO A BARREL ROLL!"
That made me like Pit a little more


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 8, 2014)

here's all of the codecs for smash 4 
[video=youtube;zrlHPDx-LRQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zrlHPDx-LRQ[/video]

the pacman one is my favorite.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 8, 2014)

I think my favorite is Samus'. "Hey look it's Metroid"


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 8, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> His forward smash is just as satisfying to land. Dedede feels so much better this time around. His standard jab is criminal.


See, my favourite thing about the down-B is that, even though you deal damage to yourself for holding it down, you can charge for as long as you like and release at will. And it's absolutely _instant_! 
I mean, you can't do that with his forward smash!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 8, 2014)

DrDingo said:


> See, my favourite thing about the down-B is that, even though you deal damage to yourself for holding it down, you can charge for as long as you like and release at will. And it's absolutely _instant_!
> I mean, you can't do that with his forward smash!


well instant for something that has been charged for a couple seconds and has been telegraphed for that entire time XP


----------



## DrDingo (Nov 8, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well instant for something that has been charged for a couple seconds and has been telegraphed for that entire time XP


Yeah, you got me; if the opponent is in any position to block, they certainly will.
But it's absolutely perfect for any enemies trying to get back onto the stage who are in absolutely no position to block! Hell, right now I get most of my kills as Dedede by using his rocket hammer of doom!


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 9, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well instant for something that has been charged for a couple seconds and has been telegraphed for that entire time XP



The Dragoon is f'ing instant too.  I have it switched off with extreme prejudice.

(Speaking of extreme prejudice, I hate Little Mac.  What bleeping good is his weak air game against Master Hand/Core?  Plus his side+B overshot the edge causing SD on my last life.  Damn you, Little Mac.  Your punishment is to eternally have your personal Classic record achieved with Intensity 0.0)


----------



## SirRob (Nov 9, 2014)

[yt]aP1FppEFtSg[/yt]

I dunno whether this is ridiculous or amazing


----------



## Distorted (Nov 9, 2014)

They're really going all out with these soundtracks. And even more Mega Man reps too. I can't wait for this game. 

[video=youtube;NfbgB5iu9cU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NfbgB5iu9cU[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lol




Hey I made that in arts and crafts pal. Don't make fun of it.


----------



## Zahros (Nov 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lol



the one on the right reminds me of Lonk :v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Lol


Oh god, Is it going to be the Japan Vs. NA toy BS?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd make that face too if I realized my model isn't up to par with the prototype.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 10, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'd make that face too if I realized my model isn't up to par with the prototype.


Left is the Japanese one and right is NA


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 10, 2014)

I dunno why, but knowing that makes it twice as hilarious. xD


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2014)

I really doubt that's the case... it's just the prototype vs. the mass produced version, like you said Terror. The figures showcased in the Nintendo Direct are the same between the NA and Japanese Directs, and those are the mass produced versions. 
Since I'm pretty sure the mouth is painted on by hand, I'm guessing that the placement will differ slightly.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 10, 2014)

once i get a c-stick wii fit trainer will be even more scary, and completly dumb looking at the same time. reversed F-air approaches with her are really amazing.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 10, 2014)

Wii fit trainer truly is best :I

[size=-4]Totally worth not putting Star Wolf in over. I'm not bitter. 



Nope....................[/size]




fuck


----------



## SirRob (Nov 10, 2014)

At least Wolf will get a cameo in Lylat Cruise.

This will sure be awkward though!

---

Edit:






New Amiibos, just announced. [noparse][/noparse] I am positive these are prototypes, no way Ike's gonna stay that studly!


----------



## RedLeFrench (Nov 11, 2014)

At least they're now being honnest about that odd transparent thingy and they show it to us as is.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 11, 2014)

SirRob said:


> New Amiibos, just announced. [noparse][/noparse] I am positive these are prototypes, no way Ike's gonna stay that studly!



Bowser and King Dedede can hardly be contained! Muahaha!


----------



## Achoral (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm definitely getting a Lucario.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 12, 2014)

Slowly working my win percentage on For Glory back to 90%. I don't know why, but most players now feel... easier.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 12, 2014)

i tend to keep my victory percent over 80%. I do like trying new characters there. also wii fit trainer isn't the most crushing character out there.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 12, 2014)

Do you guys love me yet?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2014)

They're nerfing Rosalina, the voodoo doll worked!!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 12, 2014)

SirRob said:


> They're nerfing Rosalina, the voodoo doll worked!!


hmm link to possible patch notes?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 12, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> hmm link to possible patch notes?


There aren't any that go into detail, but people have picked up that Luma takes longer to respawn in the Wii U version. Also, something about a Wario momentum glitch being fixed.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 12, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> hmm link to possible patch notes?


Mega Man's Rush coil cancel is removed.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 12, 2014)

yea i looked up stuff, also peach/links/TL item canceling is gone, which is fair since that was some busted shit. so right now it seems like it's more a bug fix patch which is what it should be.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 13, 2014)

According to Sakurai's Famitsu column, Little Mac has the lowest win percentage online, by a lot. Ha!

http://i.imgur.com/EBcz969.jpg
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/632937-super-smash-bros-for-nintendo-3ds/70561893


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 13, 2014)

That's surprising. With the amount of people complaining about how troublesome Little Mac users are, you'd think he'd have one of the higher win percentages.

This only proves that inexperienced players use him often.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 13, 2014)

Ehh, I never really played with Lil' Mac. I've been playing Megaman all dey erry day


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 13, 2014)

SirRob said:


> According to Sakurai's Famitsu column, Little Mac has the lowest win percentage online, by a lot. Ha!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/EBcz969.jpg
> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/632937-super-smash-bros-for-nintendo-3ds/70561893


makes sense since he's a bad character that looks really good to bad players so they play him and get wrecked.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 14, 2014)

[yt]xc8iwMcxPZ4[/yt]

Hear that? It's music from Golden Sun. Someone went out of their way to put new Golden Sun content into the game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Muh golden sun


----------



## FangWarrior (Nov 16, 2014)

Just got a copy of SSB4. I'm up for 1 on 1 matches at the moment. I may suck a bit, I'm still getting used to playing with other people.


I mainly play Bowser, that's pretty much it right now.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 17, 2014)

Finally hit 89% win rate... now I have to win 133 matches, without losing once, to get it to 90%. Ffff, once I hit that, I'll stop playing For Glory once and for all. 



FangWarrior said:


> Just got a copy of SSB4. I'm up for 1 on 1  matches at the moment. I may suck a bit, I'm still getting used to  playing with other people.
> 
> 
> I mainly play Bowser, that's pretty much it right now.



I'll play you if you're available today. I don't go easy, though.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2014)

And then you can do it all over again in the Wii U version!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 17, 2014)

I did make the mistake of goofing off on For Glory with characters I  never used. The lowest I had it was 81%. Charizard helped bring it back  up!

I'm going to try my best to avoid the mode on the Wii U version. My ego likes the statistics, but most of the time, it's just not fun.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 17, 2014)

Having private records is like, the worst thing. If you care about that sort of thing, it keeps you from having fun, yet it's not something that you can show off. It's like a lose lose situation.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 17, 2014)

i'm fine with for glory mode, it's good for learning those weird match-ups at times. and it's great for learning how to punish rolls.
also it's a good place to use secondary characters and learn them.

that being said i would much rather have more poeple on my friend list to play.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 17, 2014)

After several stupid game overs (seriously, two Thunder SDs on Pac-Man's stage, in a row too), Pikachu finally cleared Classic Mode on 7.0 .  And beat Master Core without a KO.  Pika pika!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2014)

so the patch came out.
Here's prolly the best list so far of the patch notes. though it is being updated and may not be 100% correct.


----------



## Ieono (Nov 18, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so the patch came out.
> Here's prolly the best list so far of the patch notes. though it is being updated and may not be 100% correct.



Nerfs everywhere!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2014)

Ieono said:


> Nerfs everywhere!


it's more so fixing a bunch of buggy glitches, that said there is prolly a fair bit of the list that is just wrong.
i know the thing about WFT's nair being nerfed in damage is wrong.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 18, 2014)

Even if some things are false, there's a heck of a lot more changes than what I expected! I'm glad they didn't touch Fox, because the more I use him, the more ways I find to KO with him.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2014)

yea there were much more changes than i expected also.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Nov 18, 2014)

I for one am glad they didn't touch Charizard, because I can't help but think they would only nerf him, like give his Flare Blitz less travel distance or something. >.>


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 18, 2014)

Aerius Sygale said:


> I for one am glad they didn't touch Charizard, because I can't help but think they would only nerf him, like give his Flare Blitz less travel distance or something. >.>



Hate to break it to you, but Dragon Rush was nerfed. But that's it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 18, 2014)

yea my characters got fixes that kind of make sense since it was abunch of really glitchy stuff, though i will miss WFT's unbloackable F-air.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Nov 18, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Hate to break it to you, but Dragon Rush was nerfed. But that's it.



How could they possibly think that had to be nerfed? It was already hardly more useful than that Meteor Smash kick taunt thing Luigi does, so I'm not really irked by it. At all. xD I use either the default for his side-B, or Blast Burn.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 18, 2014)

It's actually very useful because it can drag players off the ledge and net early KOs when playing against characters with bad recoveries, and it's generally a safer move to use than Flare Blitz/Blast Burn. I'm also not bothered by the nerf since Flare Blitz is my special of choice, though I do see why the nerf was necessary. It's much easier to abuse than Flare Blitz, that's for certain. Dragon Rush now deals 11% instead of 15%.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2014)

Cruel Smash is called that for a reason. There is literally no way you can beat those expert Miis on Cruel, no matter how hard you try- unless you use the edge-hanging invincibility and Kirby's five jumps to lure unsuspecting Miis to their doom. What's the best you've managed to get on Cruel Smash?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 19, 2014)

5 or 6 or so, what i did was just spam little mac's counter till he got his KO punch and then used that to kill some.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> 5 or 6 or so, what i did was just spam little mac's counter till he got his KO punch and then used that to kill some.



I found that the easiest way to get the challenge done is to use Kirby's Recovery abilities and make the Miis fall down. But you have to be very precise while doing that. I have on more than one occasion actually beaten a Mii without having them hit Kirby simply by making them jump.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 19, 2014)

My top score is 5 with both Shulk and Lucina. I mostly tried to beat face without spamming or camping. Counters did help a lot, though.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 19, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I dunno why, but knowing that makes it twice as hilarious. xD



Of course, one thing that was lost in translation is excellent Japanese commercials for video games versus absolutely generic ones for the same games on American release.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQUN7QAnMp0
Mother 
Children's choir in a background + children using "inner strength" to defeat their fear, symbolized by giant robot equals awesome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogDi1o2xleU
Mother 2 (1994)
Cultists singing along in a restaurant makes for quite an interesting premise.
Fire Emblem 7 {2003)
I want Fire Emblem opera.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GYm-0fyygE
Legend of Zelda: Link to the Past (1990)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjpHzLYHkwA
Seriously, WTF! Zelda Rap!

American Versions for Earthbound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rn0YLxWuAA
Boring. It's the same footage we've seen from the game. Standing next to the odd Japanese 30-second spots, this is so generic.
And Fire Emblem Advance
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LM-s5C0dnZs
So, his name is "Dork-Ass". It's bad enough Nintendo saddled this masculine hero with a girl's name. Plus, you kinda have to trust people to build an army and every non-general bad guy in the game can become one of your guys if you talk to him on the field of battle. They totally lied to us. They could have made an English-language Fire Emblem opera ad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 19, 2014)

Was this needed?

I was saying how toys are really expensive in Japan, While over here in North American their cheap.

Why?

Because NA cuts down on the quality by cutting corners by using cheap paint, shit mold .etc


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 19, 2014)

DarrylWolf said:


> Cruel Smash is called that for a reason. There is literally no way you can beat those expert Miis on Cruel, no matter how hard you try- unless you use the edge-hanging invincibility and Kirby's five jumps to lure unsuspecting Miis to their doom. What's the best you've managed to get on Cruel Smash?



Seven, with Marth.  I mostly spammed his Side+B combo to keep the Miis from ganging up on him.


----------



## Aerius Sygale (Nov 19, 2014)

...My best is 4, with Kirby... Although, I should try using Jigglypuff later, with her side-B, she might be able to stall and recover in the air even more effectively, it is just that no one ever is thinking of using Jigglypuff. 

Well guess what, at least one of the Event Matches will force you to use Jigglypuff, and specifically her up-B move. xP "Past your bedtime!"


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 20, 2014)

One more sleep till smash bros.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 20, 2014)

I only wish my GS was doing a midnight release. :l


----------



## Ieono (Nov 20, 2014)

My local Gamestop has a midnight release, and I'm gonna join in the festivities. I'm gonna have a house full of smashers tomorrow!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 20, 2014)

Turns out there is a midnight release! It's simply massively overshadowed by ORAS, for some reason.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, game's officially out where I am, time to crawl into a hole until I pick up the game tomorrow
If only I could just go unconscious for the next eight hours... _wait a second!_


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 21, 2014)

Over here, OROS was overshadowed by smash. I made a lot of friends tonight.


----------



## Achoral (Nov 21, 2014)

Still one week to go here.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 21, 2014)

Aaaah, HD Norfair. <3


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2014)

Achoral said:


> Still one week to go here.



I feel you brother. We have to be strong now.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 21, 2014)

Fred Meyer is weird.  This week they advertised the release of ORAS in their regular weekly ad, plus they advertised the release of Amiibo figures ... BUT NOT SMASH U?


----------



## RedLeFrench (Nov 21, 2014)

Achoral said:


> Still one week to go here.



Played it for the whole week (pas taper ♪)


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 21, 2014)

Well, IGN proves once more they don't know how to write reviews.

They're review of Smash Wii U:






And a satirical take on it:


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 21, 2014)

Can't spell "ignorance" without IGN.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 21, 2014)

They're about as trustworthy with game reviews as Fox News is with minorities.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 21, 2014)

i have seen multiple versions of that thing i wonder what the actual IGN review since i'm pretty sure most all of them are just jokes at IGN.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 21, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> They're about as trustworthy with game reviews as Fox News is with minorities.



It depends on the circumstances.
For example, the Sonic Boom review seems pretty accurate. The game is awful but playable, so it got low score.
But they do tend to give the big titles bogus reviews...

Anyway, the game got good reviews from users on Metacritic so far and from what I have heard the online multiplayer is supposed to run much better than the 3DS counterpart.
Right now I just hope this game will turn out to be what I hoped Brawl would be, a great Smash Bros. with stable online multiplayer.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not enjoying this as much as I am the 3DS version. It's clear that the 3DS version is designed more for a single player in mind; I didn't realize how much I'd miss all of its conveniences.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 21, 2014)

lol IGN gave it a nearly perfect score wtf


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 21, 2014)

I have to agree with you there, SirRob. The 3DS version is much more enjoyable to play alone.

Though, can I geek out over the fact that we can play custom stages online with friends now? WHY WAS THIS NOT IN BRAWL?


----------



## Ieono (Nov 21, 2014)

2=player team For Glory is life. Never knew I'd like it so much until I had a friend to help punish the peasants.


----------



## Zahros (Nov 21, 2014)

I feel like there are different things I like better about the 2 versions, but this one is really waaaaay prettier, and anyone who's up for a few rounds, my NNID is Zahros :v


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 21, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Well, IGN proves once more they don't know how to write reviews.
> 
> They're review of Smash Wii U:


Do you honesty believe anyone here would trust your fake pic?


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 22, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Do you honesty believe anyone here would trust your fake pic?




You'd be surprised. I linked it online and got people to go up in arms. (And given IGN's recent reviews, it's definitely plausible)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 22, 2014)

I was playing world tour and fucking macro Falco happens.

On my first day of playing this game.

Thanks Sakurai.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2014)

Uh, wow, the painting feature is seriously the best I've seen in a game not specifically designed to make art. Different brush sizes, unlimited color palette, a color picker, and multiple undos, if it had layers I would not even need Photoshop. You can even save and come back to a picture! 

All of these extra features are really adding up for me, the more I do, the more I enjoy the game.


----------



## Distorted (Nov 22, 2014)

My friend surprised me today and took me to this new gaming station in town. Enough people showed up for the new Smash Bros. WiiU so they decided to have a tournament. I surprised myself and came in 4th out of 20 people. Apparently I have a nice Yoshi. The guy who won had a ridiculous Greninja. 

And 8 man brawls are ridiculous. There's so much going on that it's hard to keep track of yourself. A lot of dirty politics and cheap tactics go unseen behind the chaos. But it is quite satisfying to hit more than 3 people with a final smash. I really need to get this game when I have the chance.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Uh, wow, the painting feature is seriously the best I've seen in a game not specifically designed to make art. Different brush sizes, unlimited color palette, a color picker, and multiple undos, if it had layers I would not even need Photoshop. You can even save and come back to a picture!
> 
> All of these extra features are really adding up for me, the more I do, the more I enjoy the game.


so how many pictures of naked fox have you made so far?


----------



## SirRob (Nov 22, 2014)

One

I WAS tempted to get a close up of Fox's butt and do a little... touching up with it


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> One
> 
> I WAS tempted to get a close up of Fox's butt and do a little... touching up with it




I just get this image of Rob pressing his face into his Wii U tablet/Television


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 23, 2014)

Got my hands on a Yoshi and Samus Amiibo. I'm digging how fast they pick up your habits.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2014)

This one challenge where you have to KO your rival 4 times in Rival Melee. I'd do it with Fox, but 90% of the time I can't even tell where he is. 
These challenges are getting a little over the top, but at least they're not as hard as getting 5 hits in Streetsmash


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 23, 2014)

Somebody at Fred's advertising office must've dropped the ball because when they printed this weekend's 2-day ad, they advertised new releases but instead of an image of Smash U they had an image of Mario Kart 8.  Which released a good six months ago, y'know?

I picked up Link and Fox today.  Gonna pick up Smash U tomorrow (new sale week).


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 23, 2014)

True love.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2014)

I saw this post on Miiverse and it reminded me of you guys


----------



## SirRob (Nov 23, 2014)

One of the challenges is "Clear All-Star on Hard with all characters"

I'm uh, just gonna get my hammer ready for that one


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2014)

3DS Classic Mode, Intensity 7.0, Ganondorf vs. Giant Pac-Man.  Ganondorf took only 1% damage throughout that match.  It was awesome.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 24, 2014)

[double post]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 24, 2014)

"Play as Charizard and get a score of 328 ft. or more in Solo Home-Run contest without using the bat."

Is this some kind of joke?


----------



## Zahros (Nov 24, 2014)

this is pretty terrifying ...

[video=youtube_share;OhgUm-DG5OY]http://youtu.be/OhgUm-DG5OY[/video]


----------



## Granus (Nov 25, 2014)

Hahaha, oh my god. That is the funniest thing ever. Reminds me oft those Brawl moveset swap hacks with deformed characters.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 25, 2014)

I got my Amiibo today, I just had a big smile when the Gamestop employee gave it to me
Little does she know the unspeakable things I plan to do with it


----------



## Achoral (Nov 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I got my Amiibo today, I just had a big smile when the Gamestop employee gave it to me
> Little does she know the unspeakable things I plan to do with it



I wish I knew. I really do.

Right here the game's release date is Friday. But some stores are selling their copies early. I'm still waiting for Nintendo to ship my "free copy" I won.

Also on the store I usually go to, Fox/Pikachu/Peach/Mario amiibos are already sold out, but one store had some left. When I saw Fox's I was struggling not to buy it. It looks to be the coolest, but I want to resist until January to get a Bowser and Lucario.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 26, 2014)

Me, I'll definitely be picking up a Pikachu and Lucario.  Something about summoning a Pokemon from the Amiibo....


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, just got back from seeing it's first week sales in the US.

Beaten by the rehashed GTA V. People really are more stupid than I thought. -_-


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 26, 2014)

Smash came out on Wii U, GTA came out on two systems. Of course it sold better than Smash... That really isn't a big surprise. 

My copy should arrive tomorrow! If you want to beat the utter crap out of me online, my ID is Matttis.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2014)

Beat All Star on Hard with every character is so fun, I love spending the entire day trying to beat it with one character and failing, and then having to do it fifty more times
Why does this game punish completionists


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 26, 2014)

I might just use a hammer on that challenge. Fuck that. lol


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Beat All Star on Hard with every character is so fun, I love spending the entire day trying to beat it with one character and failing, and then having to do it fifty more times
> Why does this game punish completionists





SkyboundTerror said:


> I might just use a hammer on that challenge. Fuck that. lol



SirRob and Sky confirmed for scrubs.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2014)

Oh, we've already confirmed that I'm the worst player, that's why I've been sticking to single player stuff


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 26, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> SirRob and Sky confirmed for scrubs.



...I'll do it and take a screenshot, just for you, baby.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 26, 2014)

After doing some math, it dawned on me how crazy the 'Destroy 50000 blocks in Trophy Rush' challenge is. If you got 400 blocks on average per run, it'd take over 5 hours of nothing but Trophy Rush to complete.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm doing co-op events... by myself
I'm actually gonna do this with the Classic at intensity 7.0 with all characters challenge. If it works, it'll half the effort.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm bummed that we can't play those events online. I'm in need of a partner myself.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, that'd be fun. At least we have voice chat so I can swear at people


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow, Shulk is shit.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Shulk isn't shit. YOU'RE shit.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2014)

Croconaw said:


> Shulk isn't shit. YOU'RE shit.


Shulk is TvC's Mega Man and Ike.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Shulk is TvC's Mega Man and Ike.




Not my problem you ain't feeling it. That's a not-a-Croc problem yeah.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2014)

I don't even want to try Shulk...
But I do like being a jerk with Robin :3 I just love how they always open their shield before Elthunder ends!
My first online match was great... I got kicked off the stage and he was at like 50%. But I won :3 And then he ragequit...
The next match was against a Megaman on caffeine. He zipped around the stage and I couldn't land a hit. So I just killed myself X3 Fuck.That.
But it became clear to me that I need a Gamecube controller. I can't do this with the pro controller...


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2014)

Shulk's really good, his side taunt is OP


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2014)

I just went to every store that we have downtown to find that stupid GC adaptor. Nothing! Sold out everywhere >_<


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 28, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I just went to every store that we have downtown to find that stupid GC adaptor. Nothing! Sold out everywhere >_<


You're much better off wait until after new years, If you want one so badly.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 28, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> But it became clear to me that I need a Gamecube controller. I can't do this with the pro controller...


it has two analog sticks and more buttons than a gamecube controller, it shouldn't be holding you back, just gotta get used to it.
it's not like a nunchuck/ or 3ds with no second analog stick so you're not limited in your movement options.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 28, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> You're much better off wait until after new years, If you want one so badly.



Yeah. I'm getting the hang of it with the Pro Controller now anyway so I'll just wait.

I had a ton of fun being a jackass with Robin just now^^



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it has two analog sticks and more buttons than a gamecube controller, it shouldn't be holding you back, just gotta get used to it.
> it's not like a nunchuck/ or 3ds with no second analog stick so you're not limited in your movement options.



No, it's not just that. The layout of the GC pad is SO much better and the left stick feels a little bit stiffer. It is also my favorite controller of all time and I love using it whenever I can^^ I was so damn happy when the Wii fully supported them.


----------



## Ashley the Jackal (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi  Would you like to play some Smash 3DS? My 3DS FC is in my signature.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2014)

I'll play you, if you give a time! I'll do three matches! Any more and I'll probably burst a blood vessel!

--

Also, since I SUCK at this game, I'm moving back to solo Classic. Hilariously, it's faster, because it takes me multiple tries to complete co-op Classic. The battles are longer too, since you're always up against at least two people, and frequently 4 or 6. I even lost against Master Core one time as Sheik + Zelda because I RAN OUT OF TIME
I didn't even know that was possible!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 28, 2014)

All-Star completed with 25 characters on Hard, so far. Almost there.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2014)

Have any tips? I asked on GameFAQs and they said use a hammer


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 28, 2014)

Ashley the Jackal said:


> Hi  Would you like to play some Smash 3DS? My 3DS FC is in my signature.


sure i would play also whenever you want to, maybes.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 28, 2014)

I almost beat 3DS Master Core on 9.0, but I took a KO against one of its forms and the battle was proceeding too slowly in general (seriously, 1:20 left or so and still not to the final form).


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 28, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Have any tips? I asked on GameFAQs and they said use a hammer



Some characters are easier to run All-Star with than others, that's for sure. I suggest going from heaviest to lightest character, and finding their fastest attack with the most knockback. The damage ratios are wonky as hell on All-Star, so some attacks can KO in two hits while others won't do much work.

What I'm doing is holding back on any healing items until after I complete Stage 3. If I screw up, I can just restart and I wouldn't have lost much ground. Sometimes I don't have to use the Maximum Tomato at all, if I play well enough. 

The characters you absolutely have to watch out for are Robin, Lucario, Olimar, Villager, Sheik, Ness, King Dedede, Mega Man, Samus, and Duck Hunt. You can take as much as 200% damage and survive any attack barring the projectiles these characters throw. For some reason, their projectiles deal the regular amount of damage and knockback unlike their physical attacks. Olimar, Ness, and Mega Man are by far the most dangerous at high percentages. 

Don't be afraid to go in and spam smash attacks to separate characters from their little group hugs. If you have to make space, jump away. Don't roll away. Jump away.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2014)

Working on finding the character's best attack to knock everyone out is a good idea, usually I just try to play every character if they were Fox, hah
Hold back on healing items until stage 3, huh? I honestly haven't been doing that, for me getting through the first 3 stages is the biggest challenge. I'll try that though, since I've heard that advice elsewhere.
Characters who can charge their projectiles are a major pain, I picked that much up, hah. Surprised to see Robin on that list, Thoron has a lot of knockback but I don't think it does too much damage. Early on that shouldn't be a problem! Sheik's dangerous, but to me it's more because she can trap you while a heavier character does a smash attack. 
Separating the characters is super important, yeah. It's hard to do that on a lot of stages though, especially those with stage hazards and Kongo Jungle (literally the worst stage)
Rolling does set you up for punishment, although I do end up doing that a lot

--

Also what the heck, Luigi's nair is so OP in this mode, I have been doing literally nothing but that and i'm _winning_


----------



## Ashley the Jackal (Nov 28, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> sure i would play also whenever you want to, maybes.





SirRob said:


> I'll play you, if you give a time! I'll do three matches!



Sounds cool! May I have your 3DS FC?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 28, 2014)

I named Robin because he/she is a pain in the first stage, since they can rack up damage quickly with their projectiles. I always go for Robin first unless I want to end up with 60%+ after the first stage, which is a terrible start. Also, be wary of Charizard's Flare Blitz. It also has regular knockback and damage, though Charizard won't use it if you're constantly on his ass (lol). 

Grabbing is also a bad idea in general.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes. Flare Blitz is awful. 

Also, sound advice. At least with Luigi, I was able to get through it without much incident. Of the characters you used, who did you have the hardest time with?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 28, 2014)

Mega Man and Samus. I must have wasted about an hour trying to get it done with both. Their attacks aren't geared towards handling crowds. 

Easiest time was with Jigglypuff, ironically enough. Her back air takes no prisoners.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2014)

Good games Ashley. You'd probably have more fun with Alastair, unlike me he's not a chew toy, which you could certainly tell I was



SkyboundTerror said:


> Mega Man and Samus. I must have wasted about an hour trying to get it done with both. Their attacks aren't geared towards handling crowds.
> 
> Easiest time was with Jigglypuff, ironically enough. Her back air takes no prisoners.


Even MM's back air? I gotta try him for myself. Samus, I don't like using Samus anyway, so that'll be fun


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 28, 2014)

Back air is good, but the characters like to stay grounded for the most part. There's no easy way to approach. His best attack for All-Star is easily his up tilt. It KOs fast! But, it leaves you wide open.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 28, 2014)

Samus is good, her up tilt is really effective since the platforms on a lot of the stages are just low enough for her to reach them. And she makes walk off stages a joke with her grab. 

Too bad none of that matters when she inexplicably doesn't grab the ledge and then I immediately shoot myself out of a cannon straight down

And unfortunately it doesn't work on Luigi's Mansion, what a disaster that was


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2014)

You're definitely right about the characters. Reverse Warlock Punch at 160%? I can take it. Villager's up smash at 100%? GG
Ness's yo-yo is a friggin' arbitrary thing to have normal knockback


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 29, 2014)

Ness is my bane, and I've grown to hate that yo-yo in All-Star. I avoid him like the plague until he's the last standing.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2014)

You really ought to make this information public, I wouldn't have picked up on most of this on my own. It'd help out a lot of people. I mean, with a video game.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 29, 2014)

I've found Ness to be a pretty easy character to play as. When someone beats me twice in a row, I just switch to Ness and cruise control it.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2014)

Now, it's been two straight hours and I still haven't beaten it, but I maintain that Samus is good at All-Star and I just suck at the game
I do really good until I get to the Wrecking Crew stage, which I have been consistently getting every time I reach it
I go, please not Wrecking Crew, please not Wrecking Crew, and then, bam, Wrecking Crew


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Ashley the Jackal said:


> Sounds cool! May I have your 3DS FC?


3840-6058-9268 is mine and tomorrow i think i will be busy a fair amount of the time.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2014)

I am positive that I currently hold the world record for taking the longest to complete this challenge, and it's only growing
I don't know what I want to do more, throw my controller against the wall or cry myself to sleep


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 29, 2014)

Heeeey, I use Samus as a main and I was pulling out my hair. She's really difficult to use for All-Star. Switch to a character like Bowser or King Dedede to wipe that frustration. 

I'd make this information public, but that means work and I'm too lazy for that. p:


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll probably write some notes on GameFAQs, although I dunno how many people that would reach. Maybe Smashboards would be better. As far as I know, there's no widely used guide for All-Star yet.
I just beat it. Took me three hours. I got Brawl Mario Circuit this time instead of Wrecking Crew, thank everything. It was like a world of difference. I actually got really lucky with the stages in general-- I was able to cheese the first and third rounds by grabbing people and throwing them to the end of the walk off stages. Did that to 14 characters.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 29, 2014)

If you want to have some fun with All-Star, try out a Mii Brawler. Every single one of their moves wrecks the cast. It's a bloodbath.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2014)

Well Chun-Li could use a work out I guess


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 29, 2014)

They did a good job on making them useable, though the sword fighter could have been better, I think. Their specials are  frightening in terms of power, especially the Brawler's. Exploding Side  Kick and Helicopter Kick are my favorites.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 29, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> They did a good job on making them useable, though the sword fighter could have been better, I think. Their specials are  frightening in terms of power, especially the Brawler's. Exploding Side  Kick and Helicopter Kick are my favorites.


[video=youtube;RoDlLOVvdT4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoDlLOVvdT4[/video]
pretty sure this makes piston punch their most powerful move, also i wonder if this got patched since the smash 4 wii u version i hope it did but idk.
also that's with no equips.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 29, 2014)

So. Called like 10 shops while I was at work. None of them have the GC adaptor left in stock. New shipments are supposed to arrive late next week and there are also rumors floating around that Nintendo has stopped the production of the adaptors. Fuck.
There is one guy on Ebay who sells the adaptor from his Smash bundle for 69,99â‚¬ XD And on Amazon there was one left in store for 89â‚¬ this morning but that is gone now, too...

So in frustration I just bought Fox and Pikachu amiibos. I got Pikachu because when we were kids my sister always played as Pikachu^^
And I totally bought Fox because he was the last one and because compared to the other amiibos he looks really nice and detailed, *NOT* because I am more and more turning into a giant furfag >__>;


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2014)

I like setting my Fox Amiibo right next to me in bed so he can watch me smash my control stick


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Nov 29, 2014)

9 characters left for All-Star. God, this takes forever.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 29, 2014)

How even. I'm still working on Mega Man. He makes Samus look like she's the best one to use in All-Star. At least Samus has the grab trick.

Edit- HA! I DID IT I'M THE BEST HAHAHAWHAWHAAWWW
Took care of the clear All-Star on Hard with 8 characters challenge, too. ONLY FORTY MORE TO GO


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice^^
I have yet to tackle any of the singleplayer modes. For now I played a little bit of Classic mode and some online matches.

Oh and I filanny found a Gamecube adaptor! At least the store _claims_ that they have it in stock, I hope this isn't just an error >_< The damn thing was sold out within hours everywhere afterall...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2014)

How the fuck do I into Olimar?


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> How the fuck do I into Olimar?



What is that I don't even

DO NOT WANT


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Nov 30, 2014)

So far I've still only used Luigi, he's still my favourite, no question.

I don't know how I feel about his final smash changing though. It's more relevant now but it was pretty cool in SSBB.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> What is that I don't even
> 
> DO NOT WANT


What's his playstyle?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 30, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> What's his playstyle?


lots of camping and throwing pikmin and punishing any approaches with grabs. prolly not the best way but it works. also his up air is awesome


----------



## SirRob (Nov 30, 2014)

The Home Run Bat and Quick Hitter combo is so broken in Crazy Orders, I've gotten 27 rounds with it. Definitely the easiest way to get gold and customs.





Alexxx-Returns said:


> So far I've still only used Luigi, he's still my favourite, no question.
> 
> I don't know how I feel about his final smash changing though. It's more relevant now but it was pretty cool in SSBB.


Ashley stole it from him


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 30, 2014)

heh, Fox has Chun-li's Hyakuretsukyaku.


Alastair Snowpaw said:


> lots of camping and throwing pikmin and punishing any approaches with grabs. prolly not the best way but it works. also his up air is awesome


Good god.


----------



## Stratelier (Nov 30, 2014)

I tried a For Glory battle once, Link vs. Shiek.  She spammed grenades every time I tried to recover, but somehow none of them actually hit me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I tried a For Glory battle once, Link vs. Shiek.  She spammed grenades every time I tried to recover, but somehow none of them actually hit me.


that's a little silly that you lost to grenade spam, especially as link who could outrange that. also you would think someone would understand how to avoid itafter getting hit by it a couple times.


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 30, 2014)

Shiek's granades actually aren't a problem in my opinion. You can avoid those pretty easily if you keep your distance.
What pisses me off about Shiek is the speed. A player who knows how to handle him is all over the damn place at all times... And yes, him. Shiek is obviously the embodiment of Zelda's male side and we should respect that! :V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 30, 2014)

I more so think "Shiek" is a character who is male, Zelda who is acting as "Shiek" is a female.
but yea shieks speed is the main thing that makes her hard to fight. though if you watch out for bouncing fish and respect her up air she has trouble killing.


----------



## SirRob (Nov 30, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> Shiek





CaptainCool said:


> Shiek





Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Shiek



IT'S SHEIK


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 30, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's a little silly that you lost to grenade spam, especially as link who could outrange that. also you would think someone would understand how to avoid itafter getting hit by it a couple times.



Lol, I never saw the word "lost" in his post, and he said none of the grenades hit him


Anyways, I guess I need to get a Wii U so I can play with you guys and feel relevant in the FAF community again
Which may or may not happen in 12 days

That's my birthday
In 12 days I mean

Mark it ;3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Nov 30, 2014)

herp derp i misread that post, o wells. also i'm getting a wii u for christmas, till then i will play a bit at the gaming club near by.


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 30, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> herp derp i misread that post, o wells. also i'm getting a wii u for christmas, till then i will play a bit at the gaming club near by.



I want to join a gaming club! Are they like Freemasons?


----------



## Eggdodger (Nov 30, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> lots of camping and throwing pikmin and punishing any approaches with grabs. prolly not the best way but it works. also his up air is awesome



I'm assuming this was satire to describe how your average For Glory Olimar will play. As an almost-exclusive Olimar player in Brawl, this would offend me if it were genuine.

First off-- Don't pick up to three Pikmin unless you either have a spare moment or you're at one. Always have two-- one to throw, one for your smashes and aerials. Remember-- his standards and tilts *do not require Pikmin to execute.* That's the key to being an effective Olimar player in a tough spot-- in fact, in Smash 4 I've KOed with Olimar's tilts. He is very powerful even without Pikmin, but like I said, always try to have two. If you're going to use his neutral B, pick up to the full amount all at once-- it's faster when done consecutively. You can't launch with his recovery anymore, and it no longer damages either, so always aim for the edge and keep its use as utility only. If your Pikmin get separated from you (as will happen sometimes during hectic air games), use his B-down to bring them back to him.

With the basics out of the way, here's some more specific stuff. His B-side is a great move starting off, and when mitigating attacks-- an attack that charges forward will stay in place and hit the Pikmin attached to your opponent in most cases. Use it to build up damage whenever you have a chance to use a projectile. Then, get up close and personal. I like to grab, back throw, B-side, and then dair-- a great combo if they're not expecting it. Olimar's a very effective meteor smasher, so keep that in mind.

One more thing-- If you're using Olimar's B-side with a Purple Pikmin, it's a launching move (and golly it's a good one). Any other Pikmin, it's pure damage. White Pikmin do the most, typically, but they're also the frailest. Yellow Pikmin have a bit of an arc to them. Red's middle-of-the-road as far as stats, and Blue's the hardest to kill.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 1, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> I want to join a gaming club! Are they like Freemasons?


no it's a gaming club at the college i used to go to but visit cause i have friends there XP

also about olimar, you should prolly have the max cause they can get killed much easier than in brawl, so keeping it at two would seem to make it go down to one quickly.
however i don't know too much about the olimar changes, one thing i'm not sure if they kept is that his down-b had super armor during part of the whistle so an important part of recovering with olimar was armoring through gimp attempts.
also egg you sort of recommended what i said he should do just a fair amount of side-b to tack on damage forcing them to approach and punish their approaches with grabs since his grab range is really good and his throws are also good. His uair also seems really good but idk.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 1, 2014)

Uuuugh, Olimar and Meta Knight are absolutely terrible for All-Star. What a pain in the ass.


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Uuuugh, Olimar and Meta Knight are absolutely terrible for All-Star. What a pain in the ass.


I absolutely agree with you


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 1, 2014)

The deed is done - All-Star completed on Hard, with every character. I don't feel the slightest sense of accomplishment. I should have just used a hammer. lol


----------



## SirRob (Dec 1, 2014)

In the 3DS version, the last hat I got was the Dragon Helmet. It took me a VERY long time to get it and it drove me insane. 
While trying to complete the '7.0 Classic with every character' challenge in the Wii U version, I didn't realize I got it with Villager. I was just fooling around when I got KO'd twice and got a game over. When I checked what I lost... BAM! Dragon Helmet. I told myself, that's okay! If I get it again before I get my last hat, it'll be like it never mattered! That was back when I still needed to get 16 more hats.
WELL, now I only need 4 more hats after doing Crazy Orders a ton. And the Dragon Helmet is one of them. If that's the last hat I need to get again... I'm gonna be SO SALTY



SkyboundTerror said:


> The deed is done - All-Star completed on Hard, with every character. I don't feel the slightest sense of accomplishment. I should have just used a hammer. lol


Dude you like, beat a challenge that 99.95% of players probably deemed too hard to beat! And you did it less than two weeks after the game came out! There's probably like less than 100 people out there who've done it yet! People in Japan don't even HAVE the game yet and you already did the hardest challenge!! Post that crap on Miiverse!


----------



## Eggdodger (Dec 1, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also about olimar, you should prolly have the max cause they can get killed much easier than in brawl, so keeping it at two would seem to make it go down to one quickly.
> however i don't know too much about the olimar changes, one thing i'm not sure if they kept is that his down-b had super armor during part of the whistle so an important part of recovering with olimar was armoring through gimp attempts..
> also egg you sort of recommended what i said he should do just a fair amount of side-b to tack on damage forcing them to approach and punish their approaches with grabs since his grab range is really good and his throws are also good. His uair also seems really good but idk.



Well, clearly the max would be nice to have, so you'd normally recommend to have the max, right? But in inopportune circumstances, I wouldn't recommend approaching until you have more than one Pikmin. You can't always find opportunities to pluck the guys; the best time to do it is right after you launch your opponent. Right after. Go for a meteor or whatever after the split-second it took you to press B twice.

And I wasn't recommending camping like you were. I suggested good standard moves for him to use (and most of them are pretty great). His side-B can be a supplement, but shouldn't be your sole method of attack. That's just... icky. It makes people not want to play against you if you do that. And yeah, his uair can really spike you.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 1, 2014)

SirRob said:


> In the 3DS version, the last hat I got was the Dragon Helmet. It took me a VERY long time to get it and it drove me insane.
> While trying to complete the '7.0 Classic with every character' challenge in the Wii U version, I didn't realize I got it with Villager. I was just fooling around when I got KO'd twice and got a game over. When I checked what I lost... BAM! Dragon Helmet. I told myself, that's okay! If I get it again before I get my last hat, it'll be like it never mattered! That was back when I still needed to get 16 more hats.
> WELL, now I only need 4 more hats after doing Crazy Orders a ton. And the Dragon Helmet is one of them. If that's the last hat I need to get again... I'm gonna be SO SALTY
> 
> Dude you like, beat a challenge that 99.95% of players probably deemed too hard to beat! And you did it less than two weeks after the game came out! There's probably like less than 100 people out there who've done it yet! People in Japan don't even HAVE the game yet and you already did the hardest challenge!! Post that crap on Miiverse!



I'll save that Miiverse post for when I get all the challenges done. I intend on not using any hammers. I've already gotten most of the difficult ones out of the way, though I am losing hair over Marth's challenge.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 1, 2014)

Yeah that one's a BLAST

I don't really remember how I did it, but I think I gave him some speed equipment so he could get through Master Fortress more easily, which I think was the most difficult part for me. Also, take advantage of walk offs and items.

I've got five challenges left to complete- Beat All-Star on Hard with all characters (of course), Collect 700 trophies (this one will be done as a side effect of finishing the All-Star challenges), 50000 blocks in Trophy Rush (Donkey Kong gets me 500+ blocks, I dunno how I came to the conclusion that the beam sword equipment was the best method), All headgear (not as bad as the 3DS version) and all custom equipment (I'll probably get this as a side effect of trying to get all the headgear).


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 1, 2014)

[oops, wrong tab]


----------



## Eggdodger (Dec 2, 2014)

I want a Villager Amiibo, but I think I should wait until I have the game... OR I could totally pimp him out with custom accessories and he'll look cool and unique when I use him! ...Even though it won't change how he looks in-game


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 2, 2014)

Uh oh... Apparently the game has a bug that can potentially fry your Wii U 
http://smashboards.com/threads/error-code-160-0103.380245/

It can supposedly happen if you play the For Glory mode. It seems like the system memory gets corrupted... If it happens Smash Bros. won't run anymore and if you attempt to reformat the console to delete the corrupted data it won't reboot properly.

Apparently Nintendo is working on a fix for this but I'm gonna avoid the For Glory mode for now!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 2, 2014)

Wow, that sucks something major. I'm glad I decided to give For Glory a break this Smash Bros.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Dec 2, 2014)

...ok I seriously need to buy a cheap 2nd hand 3ds or something soon. This game looks really good but I don't have a 3ds to use.
Well, off onto eBay I go.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't get over the fact that the tree gets BIGGER when you use a mushroom. Note: This is a Giant Smash game, so proportions are exaggerated.


----------



## Eggdodger (Dec 2, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I can't get over the fact that the tree gets BIGGER when you use a mushroom. Note: This is a Giant Smash game, so proportions are exaggerated.



Now just use Super Timber and it becomes even more OP XD


----------



## Croconaw (Dec 2, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I can't get over the fact that the tree gets BIGGER when you use a mushroom. Note: This is a Giant Smash game, so proportions are exaggerated.




That look on his face as he's stroking his wood.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 2, 2014)

Shoot, I thought I only needed one more hat, but I actually need three more... Hahaha, and I thought this would be easy!! [noparse][/noparse] 
Somehow I've gotten three of them just by doing trophy rush. I swear I'm gonna get that 50000 block challenge tonight! I haven't been keeping track, but I must be close! Right?! Just one more!! And if that doesn't work, the one after that!! And so on!!!

Edit: I got the challenge immediately after I posted. Score!!


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 2, 2014)

i just wanted to say since this is the smash thread and that's a smash avatar that i think that is a good avatar rob

i haven't played smash since the first week of ownership and i feel sad especially because i left all my games at home for finals week so i'm just becoming unable to play the game even more than before

however, a friend of mine at home is intending to get smash for wii u so i am definitely curious to see how the wii u/3DS gameplay feels/works out


----------



## SirRob (Dec 2, 2014)

Well, personally, I think the person who drew your avatar must be pretty screwed up in the head, I wouldn't wanna be THAT guy

For me finals week just means I play more video games than normal to deal with stress in an unhealthy way

--

I tried All-Star with Meta Knight. Terror must have been using him wrong, and by that I mean, using him right. His aerials aren't that effective but his Forward smash comes out fast and KOs in two hits. I just spammed his forward smash and beat it relatively easily.
Olimar, not so easy.

Edit: Just did it with Olimar, it's terrifying to deal with KO Punch/Judge/Bonus Fruit right at the very end. But at least, that's all the hard guys out of the way, right?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 3, 2014)

Wii Fit Trainer is also a pain, though I do believe Olimar was the toughest to complete it with. As for Meta Knight, I resorted to spamming his down B when I realized using him properly wasn't the best option. 

I think anyone who enjoyed the 3DS version will have a blast with the Wii U version. The 3DS version pales in comparison to the Wii U version when it comes to content.


----------



## Zahros (Dec 3, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I think anyone who enjoyed the 3DS version will have a blast with the Wii U version. The 3DS version pales in comparison to the Wii U version when it comes to content.


I agree with this fully


----------



## SirRob (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm getting the hang of this All-Star thing. Wii Fit Trainer wasn't particularly hard when I found that their tilts were really effective. It really is just about exploiting the character's best move (for All Star mode) while STAYING THE **** AWAY FROM NESS

Also I'm pretty sure I have a 0% success rate on Kongo Jungle 64. I cannot stress enough how bad it is, and fighting Ness on Kongo Jungle 64 in All Star mode will haunt me for the rest of my life


----------



## SirRob (Dec 3, 2014)

Trying to win All Star with Bowser Jr has been ridiculous, either I do really well or really bad
Some rounds I'll get less than 50 damage, other rounds I go from 0 to 300
Rounds 3 (exclusively because of Ness) and 6 (I don't know) have been consistently awful while rounds 4 and 5 have been very easy

Edit- Did it
Probably shouldn't post so much, but gosh it sure does help break the monotony of grinding. I should get a Tumblr or something, "Complaining about games I like"


----------



## 1000bluntz (Dec 3, 2014)

There is a blinding problem with smash for the wii u: no unranked 1v1. Why ?? Whywhywhwywhywhy


----------



## SirRob (Dec 3, 2014)

Technically the way it's set up is a hybrid between ranked and unranked, taking the worst parts of both and combining it into the self induced insanity simulator we have today!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 4, 2014)

the custom stage builder is relaly fun and I made a couple moderately vanilla stages that are pretty legit and fun.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 4, 2014)

The stage builder is <3. Though I'll admit, I mostly play custom stages online to screw with my friends.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 4, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Also I'm pretty sure I have a 0% success rate on Kongo Jungle 64. I cannot stress enough how bad it is, and fighting Ness on Kongo Jungle 64 in All Star mode will haunt me for the rest of my life


I hate that stage too, it's gotta be dat water.  Why the heck they included it for three games in a row is beyond me.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 4, 2014)

Stratadrake said:


> I hate that stage too, it's gotta be dat water.  Why the heck they included it for three games in a row is beyond me.


Oh, that stage is bad too, but I was talking about Kongo Jungle 64-- and specifically for All Star Mode, 'cause it's totally a legit stage otherwise. You're thinking of Jungle Japes. That stage was probably included because it must have been relatively easy to port from Brawl, plus it's a simple, medium sized stage that'd be perfect for the 3DS.

Absolutely no clue why they would include Kongo Jungle 64 in the Wii U version though


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 4, 2014)

Sakurai doesn't want to make new Smash games anymore. Apparently the franchise got too big for his own comfort and he doesn't see much room for improvement anymore.

I mean, I kinda see his point. Anything that comes out after the Wii U version would essentially just be a tweaked version and new content (like characters and stages related to new games) can now be added through DLC.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 4, 2014)

He said that about Melee, and Brawl. It's easy to think that way after such a massive project, but an entire generation of consoles is a long time to get refreshed and ready to work on another. I'd be surprised if he didn't play a major role in the development of the next game.

Also, I've been playing the masterpieces little by little. Super Metroid and Kirby's Adventure are amazing, you're given so much access to a lot of the games. I actually hadn't played Super Metroid before, and it was an interesting experience trying to figure out what I could do and where I could go... and I gotta say, I definitely understand why people like that game so much. I was trying to get to a glowing spot on the map, and I kept running into dead ends or areas that I thought I couldn't access yet... but after over an hour of attempts, I finally got there! It was a healing area, and I was like, that's it?!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 5, 2014)

Sheik's fun in All-Star. I like a challenge! Haha, just kidding. FML.
She cannot kill anyone under 130%, and none of her attacks are good at racking up damage. Plus she's light, and on small stages (like Kongo Jungle 64) her speed does nothing for her. I'm willing to say that she's the hardest one to beat All-Star with.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 5, 2014)

Dang, playstyle must be a factor here because I had an easy time with Sheik on All-Star. Back air and side special are good for some abuse.

On a side note, my game has been freezing every time I go to the stage selection. My disk is flawless right now, so I don't know what's up. Hopefully this firmware update fixes the problem, otherwise I'll be a very, very sad 'zard this December.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 5, 2014)

Uhhh wow, back air does some work. Thanks for the tip.

Edit: Yeah this isn't working out. I died at 70% against Rosalina, lol
Even knowing how good the back air is (fast, lingers for a bit and has little end lag, but you need to get the sweetspot for it to kill), it's very hard to pull off consistently, and even more so if you're trying to land it on the ground. And your opponents still need to be over 100% for it to kill, anyway. You need to have a really good sense of the character, as well as a decent level of technical skill (since you'll be short hopping a lot and positioning yourself constantly) to win with Sheik. You need to be at 100% the whole time, and it's easy to burn out if you lose after getting far into it. She's still the hardest by far IMO.

Two hours and I have not even made it to the 6th round yet. I have done All-Star on Hard with 23 characters so far, you'd think that'd mean something, but it doesn't

Edit: I made it to the 6th round! [noparse][/noparse] Then I got killed by Samus' charge shot 10 seconds in. How did she manage to charge it when I went straight for her?

Edit: Finally did it, took 3 hours. I won because I got a really good stage selection that time. Super Mario Galaxy, Bridge of Eldin and Windy Hill Zone in the same attempt were godsends. Really hope there's no one else difficult.

Edit: Duck Hunt grabbed my Levin sword and KO'd me with it. Well, now I know that's a thing that can happen! Great!

Edit Edit: Ness reflected my R.O.B.'s laser beam with his bat and KO'd me with it. The last attempt, Pikachu grabbed me and Ness used PK Flash on me while I couldn't move. Games are fun!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 6, 2014)

You didn't know that Robin's books and sword can be caught and thrown once he drops them?^^
The Levin Sword really does some pretty decent damage when you throw it!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 6, 2014)

I dunno a lot of stuff, 'cause I suck at this game :3
--
I'm trying to get this last hat, but since I'm terrible at this game it's taking an extraordinarily long time. Following up what I said about how salty I would be if the last hat was the Dragon Helmet, well, let's just say I'm pretty darn salty right now.


----------



## Eggdodger (Dec 7, 2014)

Sadly, the Villager Amiibo's sold out of stores for the holidays. It turned out to be much more popular than I thought it would be. Same with Marth, although that one I expected, and Samus. Sigh... Guess I'll wait a month so I don't have to drop $30 on him on Amazon.


----------



## Achoral (Dec 7, 2014)

My cousin struggled to find a Villager amiibo in France, too.

In the store I usually shop at, Fox, Pikachu, Mario and Peach were quickly sold out. 

I did manage to catch a Fox in an other town's mall though, and now I'm struggling to lead on stocks against him. D:

I can't wait to get a Lucario on January.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2014)

Finally did all of the challenges. I conquered the casual mode!



Eggdodger said:


> Sadly, the Villager Amiibo's sold out of stores for the holidays. It turned out to be much more popular than I thought it would be. Same with Marth, although that one I expected, and Samus. Sigh... Guess I'll wait a month so I don't have to drop $30 on him on Amazon.


There's a rumor floating around that Villager's and Marth's Amiibos are being discontinued, so people are probably going to be snatching them up.


----------



## Eggdodger (Dec 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Finally did all of the challenges. I conquered the casual mode!
> 
> There's a rumor floating around that Villager's and Marth's Amiibos are being discontinued, so people are probably going to be snatching them up.



There's no freaking way that that would happen. That's something Webkinz or Beanie Babies or people who make collectible toys _exclusively_ would do. Nintendo makes video games, and amiibo are more than collectible toys. They are peripherals. I'd imagine maybe limited edition Amiibo that take on alternate costumes being in limited supply, but default "first-answer-every-time face" Villager, from Animal Crossing, or one of the most popular fighters in Smash Brothers, Marth? Nay.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2014)

Even if it's false, that won't stop people from hoarding them!

By the way, CaptainCool, I'd be happy to battle you! It'd be easier to contact me through here or FA though, since messages on Miiverse can only be viewed if you access it from your Wii U.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 7, 2014)

Eggdodger said:


> They are peripherals.



Name a Wii U game other than Smash Bros. that is compatible with the Villager, the Wii Fit Trainer (I've heard the Wii Fit Trainer will be discontinued as well) or Marth :V
Also, from what I have seen here in Germany those three figures are the ones of the first wave of amiibos that sold the worst. So my guess is they are either entirely discontinued or the production is on hold until the figures that are currently in stock have all been sold. These are supposed to be Nintendo's big gold mine afterall, they don't want to lose money with them! So I expected they would axe figures that don't sell quickly.

But again, as you said, they are peripherals. And right now the only three games that are compatible with amiibo are Smash Bros., Hyrule Warriors and Mario Kart 8.
And out of the current amiibos released the only ones that are compatible _only_ with Smash Bros. are Pikachu, Marth, the Villager and the Wii Fit Trainer. So as of right now these are the ones with the least "play value" when it comes to using them with games. (Pikachu gets a free pass because anything PokÃ©mon related sells like sliced bread)
There might be a new Fire Emblem for the Wii U in the future but for the Marth figure to make sense to be compatible with it Marth has to be actually in it.
There will be a new PokÃ©mon related Wii U game in the future so my guess is all PokÃ©mon amiibos will be compatible with that.
There will probably be a new Animal Crossing for the Wii U, but my guess is that will get its own set of figures. Maybe a feature to put in the animals into your town that you want instead of them moving in randomly?
If there will be a new Wii Fit I don't think it'll be compatible with amiibo. No one is gonna want to bring their emberassing fitness numbers to someone else's Wii U! XD


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm trying to get this last hat, but since I'm terrible at this game it's taking an extraordinarily long time. Following up what I said about how salty I would be if the last hat was the Dragon Helmet, well, let's just say I'm pretty darn salty right now.



I don't have all the hats either, but I do know that when it comes to Mii Gunner and Dragon Armor, I much prefer the look of the Samurai Helmet over the Dragon Helmet.

I also named my gunner Trogdor.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 7, 2014)

Dang it Rob, that was brutal. I knew that I would get wrecked since I didn't really play the game at all so far but that was pretty harsh. That fight at the end when you picked Crenando was a LOT more tense than it needed to be XD

Oh and these matches really made me miss my Gamecube pad as well... The Wii U Pro Controller is nice but the layout and the whole feeling of the Gamecube controller is just SO much better for Smash :c What are you using right now?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, I did try very hard as well! Good games. [noparse][/noparse]
It was interesting to see how the different characters fared against Robin. Some had an easy time approaching, while others had an impossible time! I think Yoshi probably had the easiest time due to his fantastic aerials, although that might be due to the stage choice. Ganondorf definitely had the hardest!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 7, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Well, I did try very hard as well! Good games. [noparse][/noparse]
> It was interesting to see how the different characters fared against Robin. Some had an easy time approaching, while others had an impossible time! I think Yoshi probably had the easiest time due to his fantastic aerials, although that might be due to the stage choice.



You guys are always talking so much about beating All Star mode on hard so I just completely prepared for the worst XD
And since I get home from work so late every day I have no time to train at all. AND I'm sick today...
Oh well. Smash is just muscle memory. When I get my hands on one of those freaking Gamecube adapters things might be different XD


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, All-Star mode is VERY different from a one on one match. And don't say Smash is just muscle memory, because that's only part of it! It's an incredibly deep game, and none of us here can say they've truly mastered it! It takes more than just practice to get good at the game, it also takes knowledge-- and there's a heck of a lot of stuff to learn about this game.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 7, 2014)

No no, I meant the controls. I have played Smash with the Gamecube pad for two console generations now. It just doesn't feel right with the Pro Controller right now... And the fact that there is a way to play it with the GC pad just adds insult to injury!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2014)

I play on the gamepad since I don't actually play it on a TV. If you let yourself get used to it, it won't hinder you at all (at least in my experience; I can't say anything about super technical inputs). Plus it's cheaper!


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 7, 2014)

The Pro Controller works (it's essentially the same as the Gamepad but without the screen in the middle) but it's still weird.
Don't get me wrong, it's not gonna turn me into a master the moment I get my hands on it! X3 It's just that I _know_ there is a way to play the game the way I want to play it but I can't get my hands on it because Nintendo didn't make enough of those stupid adapters... It pisses me of so much XD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 7, 2014)

MegaMansmashattack.jpg


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 7, 2014)

I use the Pro controller myself, and I do agree that it feels iffy at first. I don't think I would have gotten used to it without the 3DS Smash; the controls are essentially the same.

--------

My absolute well-being depended on this stage being made. I'll sleep sound tonight.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow, that's impressive!

Speaking of custom stages, I found a glitch on one of my favorite custom stages that completely breaks it. You can go through some of the walls and get stuck. It's gonna take a lot of creativity to fix the stage without ruining the design. 
The stage builder's kinda wonky in general, I still haven't figured out how it layers overlapping objects. It's like, random, but consistent in its randomness.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 8, 2014)

btw about the rumors regarding amiibos


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 8, 2014)

As always, sakuraba's remixs are awful.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2014)

Ack, my Amiibo actually beat me! I've been raising him in a very controlled environment, only pitting him against my Fox on omega stages. I haven't been feeding him equipment either. I wonder if he'll just act like a level 9 computer at level 50? Although he's been pulling off some pretty cool stuff lately.
--
Aaand now he's level 50. I can fight him, but I haven't won against him yet. I fought a level 9 Fox to compare, and, well, they can't compare. Huge difference between them. It's pretty awesome actually, I didn't think he'd get so good! I can totally learn from him.


----------



## Zahros (Dec 10, 2014)

is it just me, or are a lot more people douchy to where they team up on for fun? ._.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2014)

Yeah, that happens. If you wanna avoid that, you could try a team battle!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 10, 2014)

[yt]t8Wso4pA8sI[/yt]

Wow, apparently there's an extra song on the Gamer stage, but only in the Japanese version. What's up with that?

Edit- Extra might not be the best word to use, since it seems like this replaces the English version of Ashley's Song.
--
I tried going back to For Glory after staying away from it for a few weeks. I think next time I'll stay away from it for a few months! 
I like the format of it more than other modes, but the level of skill in For Glory is way too high for me. It STILL is. I'm usually lucky if I can KO someone once.


----------



## Achoral (Dec 11, 2014)

I wish there was a way to team up with an other online friend to go and fight random people. I only found how to team with an other person offline right now.

Too bad I can't go online with my amiibo either. lol

Also anybody want to add me to fight my annoying Ness and stupid Wii Fit Trainer ? I was starting to use Daraen (Robin's European name) and practising against my Amiibo but now he kicks my Daraen's ass >:C


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm down for a few matches, though I can't right now. I've mostly been playing on For Glory for the sake of a quick fix... god, can it get boring playing on omega stages. I'm not enjoying Smash Wii U much right now because of that.


----------



## Chrome (Dec 11, 2014)

When I play it online, I don't play on For Glory because I'm new at the game and I don't want to embarrass myself.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 13, 2014)

Finally decided to drop For Glory and try For Fun, FOR ONCE! 

...For Glory is shit. Who'd have thought I'd be having fun in a mode that clearly states what it does?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 13, 2014)

I just came back to the game after taking a long break due to semester work, and jeeez I have gotten horrifically bad lmao. I struggled with lv. 6 CPU characters. Hopefully I will have time to get back into this game, i was having a lot more fun with it before


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 13, 2014)

i have done a fair amount of 8 player smash with other people, though the main thing has been 5 player smash. which is pretty awesome since most of the time we would have to cycle out others and this solves that problem which is amazing.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 13, 2014)

Slissors said:


> Anybody here do a lot of 8-player smash? I tried a team battle 2 vs 6 (me and my brother vs level 9 CPUs, all of which were chosen to be the hardest to win against). It's almost impossible unless you're on a large map. We never actually won, but we got them down to one CPU left who had 120% damage. Then I accidentally used my side special instead of my down special and fell helpless to my doom.



[video=youtube;hhP-oJPeBWk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhP-oJPeBWk[/video]

...yeah, I know it doesn't count, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity!

Edit: I'll try doing a 7 vs. 1, without customs. Should be fun.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 15, 2014)

[yt]b8LcpSfz6xY[/yt]

Lol.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 15, 2014)

So I ordered that Mayflash Gamecube adapter today. It essentially turns GC pads into a classic controller by plugging them into a Wiimote. That'll have to do until the Nintendo adapter is available again :T


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 16, 2014)

Alright, got the adapter today. It works pretty well! I don't notice any kind of lag and it's not causing any random inputs.
It does have a few disadvantages though. You can only plug in one GC pad instead of 4 like you can do it with the Nintendo adapter and the shoulder buttons aren't analogue. You have to press them almost all the way so it registers the input.
But it does also have a ton of advantages compared to the Nintendo adapter! You don't need to worry about a cable because the adapter plugs into a Wiimote, it doesn't hog 2 USB ports like the Nintendo adapter and, most importantly, since this is essentially just a classic controller it works in all games that support that kind of controller and not just in Smash!
So if you mostly play on your own and don't need GC pads for your friends I would actually recommend this over the Nintendo adapter mainly because it works with a lot more games.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 16, 2014)

I might have to check that out myself.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2014)

I don't know why, but I've found that For Glory is a lot more fun than For Fun.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 16, 2014)

Pinky said:


> I don't know why, but I've found that For Glory is a lot more fun than For Fun.


yea i find glory more fun, partially cause it's more stimulating and interesting.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 17, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I might have to check that out myself.



I just played with three people from a German gaming forum and I won most of the matches with it! So I suppose it's working pretty much just like the Nintendo adapter^^

I tend to have more fun in For Glory as well. No items and since it's 1 on 1 lag usually also isn't an issue. Although, against those three people I mentioned I didn't have any major lag at all!
Overall I'm happy with the online features. It's not perfect but it still works WAY better than in Brawl.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 17, 2014)

For Glory is dead to me. All I ever face these days are campy Mega Man and Captain Falcon players who have their fingers glued to the shield button, and roll just from the very thought of being close to you. I still kick their asses, but it's just not fun when matches play like a broken record. 

At least in For Fun, you get all the stages to play on rather than a flat platform that encourages predictable strategies. Items spawn very rarely, too, so they don't always sway the match. I just wish there was a For Fun 1 vs. 1 mode.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2014)

You ought to play me again. I'm not like them, I'm different. I mean, I play the exact same way as them, but I use sexier characters.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 17, 2014)

I wasn't aware of you picking up Charizard. o:


----------



## SirRob (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm sorry, but Charizard is hot, not sexy. There's a difference.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 17, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I wasn't aware of you picking up Charizard. o:


weird way to spell lucar Luigi :^)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 18, 2014)

You're right, my mistake. I got too excited.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 20, 2014)

Tried For Glory again and lost miserably. I swear my win rate is somewhere in the negatives. Slapping myself in the face for even bothering. 

But, I was able to see what makes Diddy Kong such a broken character. It's really just one thing, and it's that he can KO at 110% with a grab from anywhere on the stage.
Well maybe it's not -broken-, but it's such a safe and easy combo that it's no wonder he's top tier right now.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm sure there's more to it than just his grab combos. I haven't played a good Diddy yet so I can't say. 

...and figures. Every Smash game, my main was low tier. </3


----------



## SirRob (Dec 20, 2014)

[yt]6w7sIePrQng[/yt]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 20, 2014)

Ew. I thought Diddy's on For Glory who did that weren't good, but seeing that in a finals match... wow. It's stale as fuck.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 20, 2014)

I was checking out the Miiverse page of the guy who beat me in For Glory, and turns out, he's 14. FML


----------



## Enrel (Dec 21, 2014)

For Glory is a miserable cesspool of spammers and campers. It gets frustrating that's for sure.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 21, 2014)

from what i heard at higher percents you can DI and air dodge the up-air, however he can still follow up with another up-air to punish the air dodge but it's not a guaranteed combo.

also diddy is far from broken, I never considered Meta Knight broken and he caused at least 3 different techniques to be banned for being literally impossible to deal with. the 3 i remember being infinite dimensional cape, Planking, and scrooging.

Also when looking at the tiers you have around only a 1/3rd chance of your character being in the right ballpark of the tier list.


----------



## Enrel (Dec 21, 2014)

Diddy is in no way near as broken as Brawl Meta Knight was for sure. But he is in a tier of his own because of how safe you can play him while still causing so much pressure. Most people cannot really deal with the amount of pressure he gives.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 21, 2014)

Enrel said:


> Diddy is in no way near as broken as Brawl Meta Knight was for sure. But he is in a tier of his own because of how safe you can play him while still causing so much pressure. Most people cannot really deal with the amount of pressure he gives.


i think that's also a bit extreme especially this early on. there are other characters who can do the same, shiek comes to mind with that. tier lists this early on are very poor and will end up being very different from what they look like when the meta evolves more and people understand the game.

Btw here's a little tech thing for poeple to learn if they wanna.
[video=youtube;6vaR4RM-qr0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vaR4RM-qr0[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 21, 2014)

Enrel said:


> Diddy is in no way near as broken as Brawl Meta  Knight was for sure. But he is in a tier of his own because of how safe  you can play him while still causing so much pressure. Most people  cannot really deal with the amount of pressure he gives.




That, and judging from what I saw yesterday, his advantages force a boring and repetitive playstyle that is no fun to play against, as well as being no fun to watch. Look at the crowd in the video SirRob posted. That is not a good sign. From what I remember, Brawl had the same issue in terms of an audience because of the inevitable Meta Knight vs. Meta Knight match-up. I haven't been to any major tournaments myself, but the friends who have tell me that Brawl finals always have a small crowd compared to the other Smash iterations.

Smash 4 is easily my favorite now, and I'd hate to see the competitive side mucked up with that Diddy yawn fest. The previous matches were a lot more interesting.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 21, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> That, and judging from what I saw yesterday, his advantages force a boring and repetitive playstyle that is no fun to play against, as well as being no fun to watch. Look at the crowd in the video SirRob posted. That is not a good sign. From what I remember, Brawl had the same issue in terms of an audience because of the inevitable Meta Knight vs. Meta Knight match-up. I haven't been to any major tournaments myself, but the friends who have tell me that Brawl finals always have a small crowd compared to the other Smash iterations.
> 
> Smash 4 is easily my favorite now, and I'd hate to see the competitive side mucked up with that Diddy yawn fest. The previous matches were a lot more interesting.


Smash 4 needs custom moves in it's competitive scene and must have them in like a year or so when most all the consoles should have them unlocked/all the main sets for characters. that's where the competitiveness of the game gets really interesting.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2014)

Why haven't we gotten Master Higgins or Simon Belmont in smash yet?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2014)

I have no idea, they are such big Nintendo stars!! I also wish Cooking Mama, Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton were playable characters. They are my favorite Nintendo Characters!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2014)

Ugh, I actually played some nice folks in For Glory. Stuck around for a long time, and one guy even helped me learn Ike better by doing a bunch of mirror matches. I've been really enjoying using Ike-- since he's one of my favorite video game characters, but I never really got the hang of him in Brawl.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I have no idea, they are such big Nintendo stars!! I also wish *Cooking Mama, Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton *were playable characters. They are my favorite Nintendo Characters!


http://vocaroo.com/i/s075ehG1yXMC


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I have no idea, they are such big Nintendo stars!! I also wish Cooking Mama, Phoenix Wright and Professor Layton were playable characters. They are my favorite Nintendo Characters!


i know you're lying cause none of them are Star Fox characters or even furries.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2014)

Ironically the most popular choice for both a fourth Star Fox rep and a furry rep is one of the characters I DON'T want playable


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Ironically the most popular choice for both a fourth Star Fox rep and a furry rep is one of the characters I DON'T want playable


you mean wolf? :v


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2014)

If Wolf is the fourth, then who is the third?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If Wolf is the fourth, then who is the third?


it was more so a joke about him not being in smash 4.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If Wolf is the fourth, then who is the third?


_â€‹slippy_


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it was more so a joke about him not being in smash 4.


Ah, I thought you were making a joke about me not being able to count.



Evan of Phrygia said:


> _â€‹slippy_


I loved playing as Slippy in Brawl. His moveset was so unique, and his playstyle was really dynamic. And his taunt was definitely awesome. "Aah! Help me!" Great stuff. It's too bad he's not in Smash 4.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I loved playing as Slippy in Brawl. His moveset was so unique, and his playstyle was really dynamic. And his taunt was definitely awesome. "Aah! Help me!" Great stuff. It's too bad he's not in Smash 4.


speaking of that one of my friends thinks slippy should be in instead of falco since in the game slippy is much more helpful and provides the bosses life while falco doesn't really do much.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 22, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I loved playing as Slippy in Brawl. His moveset was so unique, and his playstyle was really dynamic. And his taunt was definitely awesome. "Aah! Help me!" Great stuff. It's too bad he's not in Smash 4.


Oh, dude totally. Almost as memorable as playing as Navi and Psyduck.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> speaking of that one of my friends thinks slippy should be in instead of falco since in the game slippy is much more helpful and provides the bosses life while falco doesn't really do much.


With that rationale, Toad should've gotten in over Rosalina. 

[yt]VZ4_PEBDk-c[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Dec 22, 2014)

Who even is the sack of mucus genius behind Toad's voice?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 22, 2014)

Oddly it's the same voice actress who does Peach's voice.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> With that rationale, Toad should've gotten in over Rosalina.
> 
> [yt]VZ4_PEBDk-c[/yt]


well wasn't rosalina kind of super important and the only reason Mario galaxy happened? Falco has yet to create any galaxies.

sides it's not my logic.


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

For me, this game was hyped up way too much, because it's honestly kind of a let down. There are better smash titles out there. Not to say I don't enjoy playing it from time to time...but they made it out to be funner/better than what it really is.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 23, 2014)

Darazu said:


> For me, this game was hyped up way too much, because it's honestly kind of a let down. There are better smash titles out there. Not to say I don't enjoy playing it from time to time...but they made it out to be funner/better than what it really is.


sounds like it's your own fault honestly.
Over hyped is a problem with the person and not the game since it means you set your expectations really high. I don't see how they made it out to be better than it is when it is really good and fun.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 23, 2014)

So today I learned that Villager can pocket its own tree if I reflect it back at her


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 23, 2014)

SirRob said:


> So today I learned that Villager can pocket its own tree if I reflect it back at her


yea villager can pocket pretty much any projectile.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 23, 2014)

If only he can pocket Luma. That would have been hilarious.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 23, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> If only he can pocket Luma. That would have been hilarious.


would be funny to see a hard counter to projectile characters be a hard counter to another hard counter to projectile characters.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 24, 2014)

I'm really sick of being a markedly below average player. I need someone to train with and point out my flaws.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm really sick of being a markedly below average player. I need someone to train with and point out my flaws.


I could but I don't have a wii u. also since you're in jersery there's a lot of offline smash stuff if you have a reliable ride.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 24, 2014)

3DS is fine. Also I am really not interested in playing with other people locally. I just want to be passable at the game so I can actually enjoy it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 24, 2014)

I can show you a thing or two, as well. I used to coach Smash players back at my homesite, when it was still alive anyway, though I never considered myself amazing at the game. But apparently, others think I'm good enough to tell others what they're doing wrong and that they suck. v:

I've only won a handful of tournaments myself, though most I joined on a whim to see how I fare against the "hardcore."


----------



## SirRob (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks, both of you. What would be the best time to play you guys?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 24, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Thanks, both of you. What would be the best time to play you guys?


in general evenings would be best for me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 24, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> in general evenings would be best for me.



Same here.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm really sick of being a markedly below average player. I need someone to train with and point out my flaws.


Maybe try playing a better game?????

Like Bayo 2???


----------



## SirRob (Dec 25, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Maybe try playing a better game?????
> 
> Like Bayo 2???


Because my two favorite things in the world are gore and sexy women

--

Would Friday or Saturday be good for either of you?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Would Friday or Saturday be good for either of you?


Today???


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Would Friday or Saturday be good for either of you?


saturday works for me most times of the day.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 25, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> Today???


I'm sorry, my family is busy celebrating Insect Repellent Awareness Day



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> saturday works for me most times of the day.


It's a date!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 25, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm sorry, my family is busy celebrating Insect Repellent Awareness Day


tomorrow?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 25, 2014)

I should be open for Friday. Saturday likes to bum rush me with work.


----------



## Zahros (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm open today :v


----------



## SirRob (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm a Fox player-- Fox is really good at punishing an opponent. But for some reason I'm always the one who's getting punished. I can never seem to find an opening, even for light attacks. And whenever I try to go for the kill, I'm always left wide open. It's like I exist in a faster time than other people.
--
I just DESTROYED a couple of kids in For Glory who clearly just got the game for Christmas. I've been losing all week, so it feels good to just WAIL on someone.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 25, 2014)

haha. I always bait foxes to reflect my lloid rocket back at me so I can pocket it. xD Double lloid rockets! then trap them into a dair or nair. :3 Oh I main Villager the killager btw. :3 I'd like to play someone sometime. I have pretty much all day for the next week and a half.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

I feel like such a bag of puke. I was having some good matches against a Falco when I suddenly started sucking majorly. I felt so disgusted by myself that I SDed and just left the room. I just want to be as good as everyone else, I need this training desperately just so I can stop feeling awful whenever I boot up the game. I love this game so much, but I can't enjoy it because I just am not living up to the community's standards.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I feel like such a bag of puke. I was having some good matches against a Falco when I suddenly started sucking majorly. I felt so disgusted by myself that I SDed and just left the room. I just want to be as good as everyone else, I need this training desperately just so I can stop feeling awful whenever I boot up the game. I love this game so much, but I can't enjoy it because I just am not living up to the community's standards.



What standards man? It's just a game, everybody is at their own level. Nobody is gonna be disgusted in you for playing poorly, so long as you're working on it and having fun at the same time. Don't be sweatin' silly stuff like that, otherwise what's the point? You're only causing yourself stress and feeling of inadequacy over what's supposed to be a fun, silly way to kill some time and compete with your buddies, yaknow?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

Nobody is gonna be disgusted at me for playing poorly? Tell that to all the people who leave after winning because they don't want to play someone who SUCKS

I don't play online for fun, I play online for competition. Also, all of my friends who play the game seriously play better than me, so, it's not exactly fun for anyone when I can't keep up.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd admire your drive if it weren't so negative. You need to change that outlook or else it's going to be a very, very rocky trail towards improvement. Try to chill, ey? You're a cool dude, bro man guy.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'd admire your drive if it weren't so negative. You need to change that outlook or else it's going to be a very, very rocky trail towards improvement. Try to chill, ey? You're a cool dude, bro man guy.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'd admire your drive if it weren't so negative. You need to change that outlook or else it's going to be a very, very rocky trail towards improvement. Try to chill, ey? You're a cool dude, bro man guy.


I'm not being negative, I'm being realistic. I suck and if I don't get help I'm just gonna get even worse

I'm pretty chill, considering my win rate in the past 10 matches is 0% (against low tier characters, even) and my win rate in the past 100 matches is lower than my actual win rate (and I've fought a ton of first-timers yesterday)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I don't play online for fun, I play online for competition.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s075ehG1yXMC


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

If I'm working towards a goal, rather than having fun, I at least have the illusion that I'm not wasting my time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If I'm working towards a goal, rather than having fun, I at least have the illusion that I'm not wasting my time.


Marvel 2 fags don't even take Marvel 2 seriously.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Nobody is gonna be disgusted at me for playing poorly? Tell that to all the people who leave after winning because they don't want to play someone who SUCKS
> 
> I don't play online for fun, I play online for competition. Also, all of my friends who play the game seriously play better than me, so, it's not exactly fun for anyone when I can't keep up.



This makes me feel inclined to help you get better.  I wrecked my Win Rate at the beginning but I'm slowly bringing it back up. My win rate for last 10 is 90% then last 50 is 68% then last 100 is %67. But overall my win rate is only 52.66% It was 32% or something like a month and a half ago.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Matt Conner said:


> What standards man? It's just a game, everybody is at their own level. Nobody is gonna be disgusted in you for playing poorly, so long as you're working on it and having fun at the same time. Don't be sweatin' silly stuff like that, otherwise what's the point? You're only causing yourself stress and feeling of inadequacy over what's supposed to be a fun, silly way to kill some time and compete with your buddies, yaknow?



They'll actually be happy that you suck. Easy wins for them on For Glory. xD People care more about their win rates on there instead of having fun. I main Villager and I almost never tryhard against another Villager. I settle for playing a game of Smash Potato instead.  I'm friendly. I even stop and taunt at the beginning of the battle if my opponent does.  Fair fights are more fun, so I always wait for them to finish taunting.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

If you can help me, I would be really happy
I'd love to see my win rate go up, and actually see some progress

I generally attack my opponent if they taunt. I don't see taunting as respectful, I see it as taunting.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 26, 2014)

I can play sometime today on 3ds if anyone wants to.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd like to play you.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm not being negative, I'm being realistic. I suck and if I don't get help *I'm just gonna get even worse*



It is possible to be both positive and realistic. You can't say you're not being negative. I mean seriously, look at the bold. LOL

Work was cut short today, so I have more time to play. If anyone wants to go at it, shoot me a message.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> If you can help me, I would be really happy
> I'd love to see my win rate go up, and actually see some progress
> 
> I generally attack my opponent if they taunt. I don't see taunting as respectful, I see it as taunting.



From what I've learned some people start off battles with crouching or a taunt as a way of a greeting since there is a lack of vocal and text communication. So I usually taunt back and we hit the shield button to say we are ready. Then crouching can also mean friendly and they just want to mess around. But if someone taunts after killing you, then it's actually taunting.

Anyways, I'd love to help you out. My Friend Code is in my signature and my Steam name is there too in case you want to get in contact with me. Plus I could voice chat to make teaching much easier. I'll be online pretty much all day. I'm enjoying myself


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm done Alastair, good matches. Did you see stuff I could improve on? I actually forgot to save replays, just thinking about that now. :\

For some reason the lag was pretty bad. I'm used to it so it didn't really affect me much. Maybe it's on my end?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 26, 2014)

good games and you're not bad, you beat one of my mains every time i played her and had the most convincing win in the matches we played.

The couple things I can say are, don't fire fox so high up, if people catch on to it they wait and punish you when they fall. also people can punish the side-bs if they're slightly above the stage, I did that at least once. another thing you may wanna do more is short hop back airs or just empty short hops to fake people out.

on the edge rolling tends to be the main thing you do.

go for grabs more though you were doing that in the later games it's important to mix-up in-between pressure to stop constant shielding. also using lasers to annoy poeple is very good. another thing you could try to do is a short hop side-b with the person somewhere in the middle of the side-b range and not near the end part.

other than that i can't say too much since where around the same level at this point and you could prolly help me with stuff as well.

also you need more tricky set-ups for kills rather than just trying to go for it. which is also bad cause apparently some characters can duck your up-smash. For example in the first match i played shiek on your second stock after i d-throw you instead of following you with an aerial like what is normally done i jumped away and spaced a bouncing fish. it killed you cause you expected the aerial and air dodged imediatly which is too son for bouncing fish. I don't know baits and stuff fox can do but you can prolly find some on the fox smashboards, which at this point in your game is where you should be asking for help. also make sure to show matches of you playing.

also yea the lag was pretty sucky and getting worse by the end which is the main reason i stopped.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Can I fight you next SirRob?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

You're better overall, and with more than just one character. We have a significant difference in ability and it shows. 
Fox's recovery is predictable overall. The problem with using Fire Fox under the stage is that it's punishable as well, and you showed me that multiple times. I think I need to practice grabbing the ledge from a Fox Illusion. One of the things I also need to practice is wall jumping when it's applicable-- I've seen other people do that in For Glory and it really improves recovery. 

Rolling is something I frequently catch myself doing. Definitely need to stop doing that so much. Short hop back air is something I need to practice. The timing for it (as well as the positioning) is very difficult, especially with shorter characters. I'm practicing mixing up different approaches. One of the great things about Fox is how easily he can mix up the timing of his attacks.
I never thought to use a short hop Fox Illusion. Can anything follow that up?



DukeTheHusky said:


> Can I fight you next SirRob?


Sure, my friend code is 3394-4061-9856.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You're better overall, and with more than just one character. We have a significant difference in ability and it shows.
> Fox's recovery is predictable overall. The problem with using Fire Fox under the stage is that it's punishable as well, and you showed me that multiple times. I think I need to practice grabbing the ledge from a Fox Illusion. One of the things I also need to practice is wall jumping when it's applicable-- I've seen other people do that in For Glory and it really improves recovery.
> 
> Rolling is something I frequently catch myself doing. Definitely need to stop doing that so much. Short hop back air is something I need to practice. The timing for it (as well as the positioning) is very difficult, especially with shorter characters. I'm practicing mixing up different approaches. One of the great things about Fox is how easily he can mix up the timing of his attacks.
> ...



My friend code is in my sig. I hope you are ready for Villager the killager. :3 i'll make the room. My name is Ben btw.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

I am online and ready.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Ok... My internet died .-. But so far I don't see you as bad. I don't know Fox very well but you seem fine. xD My second death was a misclick xD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You're better overall, and with more than just one character. We have a significant difference in ability and it shows.
> Fox's recovery is predictable overall. The problem with using Fire Fox under the stage is that it's punishable as well, and you showed me that multiple times. I think I need to practice grabbing the ledge from a Fox Illusion. One of the things I also need to practice is wall jumping when it's applicable-- I've seen other people do that in For Glory and it really improves recovery.
> 
> Rolling is something I frequently catch myself doing. Definitely need to stop doing that so much. Short hop back air is something I need to practice. The timing for it (as well as the positioning) is very difficult, especially with shorter characters. I'm practicing mixing up different approaches. One of the great things about Fox is how easily he can mix up the timing of his attacks.
> ...


from the fox illusion if it hits i think you can follow up with a back air but i don't know, i have seen a good fox in some recorded tourney matches do that before.
also all my gimps you could have teched. also foxs recoveries is one of the best in the game cause of both fox illusion and fire fox combined is ridiculous length.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Woo! I'm learning how to deal with Fox! I rarely ever see fox :/


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

Good games. You're a lot better than I am, haha. Did you notice anything bad about my playstyle with Fox?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Good Games SirRob.  I enjoyed playing with you. xD Thank you for helping me learn to deal with Fox a little. I don't see much wrong with how you play. But I can tell you play very defensively with Fox and take your chance to strike when I messed up or missed. And I learned that Fox's shine lasts as long as you hold it. Also try not to stand near the villager's tree even when trying to reflect it. We can walk into the tree and chop it and you at the same time thus killing you, because the tree will hit right after the axe. But overall I think you are a great player. :3 I look forward to fighting you again.

EDIT: I ended up being able to bait you though so don't try to take every chance. Really all I had to do was get you off the edge and then interrupt the Fox fire thing so you can't recover and you were basically dead.

EDIT2: Yeah, it's hard to read Mr. Game & Watch. Which is why I love him as one of my secondary characters :3 (Yoshi, Mr.GW)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

Do you know about Fox's jab cancel, SirRob? It's great if you want to piss off a few people. 

Anyone willing to relieve me of my boredom?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2014)

Fight me Sirblob.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Do you know about Fox's jab cancel, SirRob? It's great if you want to piss of a few people.
> 
> Anyone willing to relieve me of my boredom?


I know of it, I don't know how to pull it off. I guess I should look that up! Impact wants to play me, so I'm going to be playing him. 





DukeTheHusky said:


> Good Games SirRob.  I enjoyed playing with you. xD Thank you for helping me learn to deal with Fox a little. I don't see much wrong with how you play. But I can tell you play very defensively with Fox and take your chance to strike when I messed up or missed. And I learned that Fox's shine lasts as long as you hold it. Also try not to stand near the villager's tree even when trying to reflect it. We can walk into the tree and chop it and you at the same time thus killing you, because the tree will hit right after the axe. But overall I think you are a great player. :3 I look forward to fighting you again.
> 
> EDIT: I ended up being able to bait you though so don't try to take every chance. Really all I had to do was get you off the edge and then interrupt the Fox fire thing so you can't recover and you were basically dead.
> 
> EDIT2: Yeah, it's hard to read Mr. Game & Watch. Which is why I love him as one of my secondary characters :3 (Yoshi, Mr.GW)


Yeah, haha, I'm an idiot-- I tried baiting you to use your forward air off the stage, but I could never get the timing right to reflect it so I just kept getting hit. I also couldn't get the timing right going off the stage in general! 

Ah, I kinda SD'd against Mr. Game & Watch because I felt like I was being toyed with. Your G&W is good though!





Imperial Impact said:


> Fight me Sirblob.


Alright, go easy on me!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

One of my friends has the timing down pat, and it's an absolute nuisance because he can follow up with almost any attack out of the jab cancel, depending on the damage. I don't recommend using it against characters with fatal up specials, though. 

Jab cancel tricks on Dr. Mario is a big no-no.

Practice it!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I know of it, I don't know how to pull it off. I guess I should look that up! Impact wants to play me, so I'm going to be playing him. Yeah, haha, I'm an idiot-- I tried baiting you to use your forward air off the stage, but I could never get the timing right to reflect it so I just kept getting hit. I also couldn't get the timing right going off the stage in general!
> 
> Ah, I kinda SD'd against Mr. Game & Watch because I felt like I was being toyed with. Your G&W is good though!Alright, go easy on me!



Yeah my Mr. GW is really tricky. That's literally how i play him. I just toy with you and slowly rack up damage. Then I get you off stage or somewhere in the air and get you with a smash attack. I actually was moving in the air to see if you'd try to attack and I'd attack during your end lag.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah, I need to practice more with Ike so I don't run into those situations, haha.
--
I think Impact is playing someone else. I can play you if you want, Terror.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh and I also noticed you trying to bait my slingshots. You got me sometimes but I know Villager's timing well so I got a shot barely above the floor. Besides, if you reflected my slingshot I would get hit farther away from you, you'd come after me and get knocked off the stage most likely. And one of GW's move literally keeps you in the air so it's kinda hard to avoid the situation. I can play again if no one else will. I enjoy fighting you, I really need to learn how to deal with Fox other than gimping you a bunch of times. Even though it did work. xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

3DS or Wii U? I'm fine with either.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> 3DS or Wii U? I'm fine with either.


I have the Wii U version on right now, since that's the one Impact has. Are you on the 3DS?


DukeTheHusky said:


> Oh and I also noticed you trying to bait my slingshots. You got me sometimes but I know Villager's timing well so I got a shot barely above the floor. Besides, if you reflected my slingshot I would get hit farther away from you, you'd come after me and get knocked off the stage most likely. And one of GW's move literally keeps you in the air so it's kinda hard to avoid the situation. I can play again if no one else will. I enjoy fighting you, I really need to learn how to deal with Fox other than gimping you a bunch of times. Even though it did work. xD


I'd be happy to play you again some time. 
Hehe, yah, I'm pretty terrible X3~


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

I was, haha. I'm hopping on the Wii U version now.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

I can't do this. I'm just gonna stop.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I can't do this. I'm just gonna stop.


What's wrong my friend? D: If you don't want to tryhard  I can help you practice your shine timing with Fox.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

You're not a bad player at all. Honestly, I was expecting worse with the way you talk about yourself. Your main issue is getting in the finishing hits, and you seemed to have trouble approaching in general. I can tell you're frustrated with the new engine because you threw out attacks at nothing and got a beating for it.

But as far as I can tell, you do know how to combo and exploit Fox's speed. You got out of my juggles every time and I couldn't do squat to get out of those combos when I was using Charizard. You just need to break a few bad habits and work on the timing of Fox's attacks.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> What's wrong my friend? D: If you don't want to tryhard  I can help you practice your shine timing with Fox.


Between your "Get rekt m8" taunt spamming and the extreme lag in all of our matches, it was just unbearable playing against you, and it wasn't because you were a good player. You are not my friend, I don't know why you would say that considering I hardly know you, and I am trying very hard and I try my hardest in every match.



SkyboundTerror said:


> You're not a bad player at all. Honestly, I was expecting worse with the way you talk about yourself. Your main issue is getting in the finishing hits, and you seemed to have trouble approaching in general. I can tell you're frustrated with the new engine because you threw out attacks at nothing and got a beating for it.
> 
> But as far as I can tell, you do know how to combo and exploit Fox's speed. You got out of my juggles every time and I couldn't do squat to get out of those combos when I was using Charizard. You just need to break a few bad habits and work on the timing of Fox's attacks.


We did not have enough matches to say anything about my strengths and weaknesses, and I don't know how you could say I'm not bad when you were three stocking me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

You lost composure, and I'm judging from what I did see in those matches. 

If you're going to lash out and get this upset over a game, then it is best if you took a break from it.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Between your "Get rekt m8" taunt spamming and the extreme lag in all of our matches, it was just unbearable playing against you, and it wasn't because you were a good player. You are not my friend, I don't know why you would say that considering I hardly know you, and I am trying very hard and I try my hardest in every match.
> 
> We did not have enough matches to say anything about my strengths and weaknesses, and I don't know how you could say I'm not bad when you were three stocking me.



I'm just trying to help you. I taunt spammed after one kill. Sorry if you don't think me, or even yourself as good, but you are better than you say you are. There was some lag and you are exaggerating it. And just because I don't know you very well doesn't mean I can't call you a friend, like the innocent are innocent until proven guilty, everyone is a friend until proven otherwise. But if you want to rudely decline my offer to help then fine by me. Keep sulking then.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> If you're going to lash out and get this upset over a game, then it is best if you took a break from it.


Yeah, like the last time I took a break from it? It doesn't help. Either I quit entirely or I stop sucking, and I like this game too much to quit.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 26, 2014)

You're not going to get any better unless you face better players, and you're making it difficult for yourself with that harsh mentality. So with that mentality, pick your poison - us better players beat you to dirt and make you feel like shit every match, or you quit the game you apparently "enjoy" playing. 

You can't win with that mindset. You just can't.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> You're not going to get any better unless you face better players, and you're making it difficult for yourself with that harsh mentality. So with that mentality, pick your poison - us better players beat you to dirt and make you feel like shit every match, or you quit the game you apparently "enjoy" playing.
> 
> You can't win with that mindset. You just can't.


I know that. I just thought I was better than I am, and that's really hard to accept. Smash is what I'm best at, so if I'm not good, then what do I have?
Of course I'm going to face better players. And I'm okay with losing if I feel like I played at a high level. But when I feel like I just picked up the game for the first time, I can't take it.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 26, 2014)

I hope for your sake you never pick up melee. O THE WAILING AND THE GNASHING OF TEETH D:


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm not gonna pick up Melee. For one, I would have no one to play it with since you can't go online, and two, I don't have the technical ability to incorporate physics glitches into my playstyle. 


DukeTheHusky said:


> I'm just trying to help you. I taunt spammed after one kill. Sorry if you don't think me, or even yourself as good, but you are better than you say you are. There was some lag and you are exaggerating it. And just because I don't know you very well doesn't mean I can't call you a friend, like the innocent are innocent until proven guilty, everyone is a friend until proven otherwise. But if you want to rudely decline my offer to help then fine by me. Keep sulking then.


You are NOT trying to help me. You are trying to belittle me and that's evident in your taunt spam and the posts you've been making. 
There was a lot of lag. It was worse than when I was fighting Alastair, because while the lag was stuttering with him, the lag in our match was constant. I had to switch to Ike, even though I haven't learned how to use him properly, because Fox felt like molasses.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I'm not gonna pick up Melee. For one, I would have no one to play it with since you can't go online, and two, I don't have the technical ability to incorporate physics glitches into my playstyle.
> You are NOT trying to help me. You are trying to belittle me and that's evident in your taunt spam and the posts you've been making.
> There was a lot of lag. It was worse than when I was fighting Alastair, because while the lag was stuttering with him, the lag in our match was constant. I had to switch to Ike, even though I haven't learned how to use him properly, because Fox felt like molasses.



I was not trying to belittle you. I felt sorry because I already understood that you felt you were bad. Since you said you wanted to get the timing down I would help you. And Fox was not slow you won half the fights we had. And all this taunt spamming you are talking about, it happened once. The first kill with Mr. GW, I did right taunt, up taunt, left taunt, right taunt, up taunt. All within the time you died and respawned and touched the ground. I know exactly what I did. And no, the lag was not constant AT ALL, not for me anyways. Just because you want the game to be even faster than it already is doesn't mean it's lagging. And really as of now I don't want to help you now seeing how much of an asshole you are. Quit crying over a game, it's Ok to be competitive but when you start snapping at people like this it really shows how immature you are. Just. Keep. Whining. You'll definitely make friends like that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 26, 2014)

since i'm a better player do as I say and stop being so damn negative.
if that type of mindset was 'realistic' how come no one who is really at the top of the game of poeple who are great at the game have that mindset?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Really all I had to do was get you off the edge and then interrupt the Fox fire thing so you can't recover and you were basically dead.





DukeTheHusky said:


> I just toy with you and slowly rack up damage.





DukeTheHusky said:


> I really need to learn how to deal with Fox other than gimping you a bunch of times. Even though it did work. xD


Thanks for the help.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> since i'm a better player do as I say and stop being so damn negative.
> if that type of mindset was 'realistic' how come no one who is really at the top of the game of poeple who are great at the game have that mindset?


Because they're already at the top of the game! Duh!



DukeTheHusky said:


> I did right taunt, up taunt, left taunt, right taunt, up taunt.


You really don't consider 5 taunts in a row spam???


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> I think Impact is playing someone else. I can play you if you want, Terror.


I'm ready.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Thanks for the help.
> 
> Because they're already at the top of the game! Duh!
> 
> You really don't consider 5 taunts in a row spam???



I meant I had a spam session once, which means after one kill.  Oh and I was simply stating what my strategy was in the battles we had. And getting you off the edge wasn't easy, and you should know since you were the one playing. You should probably read ALL my comments instead of just the ones your weak little heart just couldn't bare to stand. Besides you even said what you were trying to do to in the fight: "I tried baiting you to use your forward air off the stage, but I could never get the timing right to reflect it so I just kept getting hit." I don't even care anymore, just go on ahead, sit and whine about how bad you are and just you can't get better and how Smash is the only thing you're good at. Keep trying to make people seem like the bad guy instead of taking the information the person gives you about their strategy and use that information to avoid something similar to it in the future. I don't even know why I bothered trying to help you or even be nice to you. If I knew I was going to get responses like yours I would've just ignored you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2014)

Okay.

But yeah GGs.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I don't even care anymore, just go on ahead, sit and whine about how bad you are and just you can't get better and how Smash is the only thing you're good at.


Gladly. I'm glad someone gets it.



Imperial Impact said:


> Okay.
> 
> But yeah GGs.


You too. I've picked up a few things with Mega Man, so if you ever want to practice, I'm up for it.


----------



## PencilTips (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob. I want to fight you.

Fox Ditto.


(Not at the moment though lol.)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> You too. *I've picked up a few things with Mega Man*, so if you ever want to practice, I'm up for it.


Like...?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 26, 2014)

PencilTips said:


> SirRob. I want to fight you.
> 
> Fox Ditto.
> 
> ...


Yes. I think it would be great to have a mirror match.



Imperial Impact said:


> Like...?


Ways to use his attacks, getting attacks to flow together, what works against what, stuff like that. I can't really be clear on it since it's more of a "feel for it" than something I keep in my head. There's guides and videos out there though, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 26, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Ways to use his attacks, getting attacks to flow together, what works against what, stuff like that. I can't really be clear on it since it's more of a "feel for it" than something I keep in my head. There's guides and videos out there though, if you're into that sort of thing.


on random mega man thing with the leaf shield is just putting it on and jumping off stage while the other person is trying to recover, and the leaf shield will hit most recoveries.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 27, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Ways to use his attacks, getting attacks to flow together, what works against what, stuff like that. I can't really be clear on it since it's more of a "feel for it" than something I keep in my head. There's guides and videos out there though, if you're into that sort of thing.


So linking and common sense?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 27, 2014)

Diddy is the new Meta Knight!

No matter if you know it or not. You main Diddy. Everyone mains Diddy. Even if you don't main Diddy, you main Diddy.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 27, 2014)

As a Charizard main, I'm inclined to disagree. Fuck Diddy. Fuck Diddy with a rusty broadsword.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 27, 2014)

Villager the killaher main and Yoshi /Game & Watch secondaries. +1 Respect for Charizard main.


----------



## Matt Conner (Dec 27, 2014)

Captain Falcon is our true lord and savior. His righteous nipples will protect us from the wrath of the monkey creature.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 27, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 27, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Diddy is the new Meta Knight!
> 
> No matter if you know it or not. You main Diddy. Everyone mains Diddy. Even if you don't main Diddy, you main Diddy.


I hate when poeple say that he's no where near as good as meta knight.
there's going to be a best character doesn't mean they're as above and beyond the rest as meta knight. How stupid are people to not realize that a character will be the best? also that's even up for debate as poeple are starting to learn the match-up and how to fight diddy kong.

Once there are at least 3 different techniques or glitches that have to be banned in tourneys for being too good solely because of diddy kong then maybe he could almost be as good as meta knight was in brawl. till then can everyone please stop saying he's anywhere near as good as meta knight was in brawl.

also the best don't even unanimously think diddy kong is the best, something that didn't happen with meta knight in brawl.
[video=youtube;yZ7Ehn0RQ_I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ7Ehn0RQ_I[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 27, 2014)

Charizard still has a chance!



Pingouin7 said:


> Am I just bad, or Smash Bros. on the 3DS is simply more difficult than Brawl was?
> I remember being able to handle three Lv. 9 CPUs pretty well, but on the 3DS I get rekt against three Lv. 5s.
> Granted, when I got Smash on the 3DS I hadn't played Smash at all for like a few years.



The CPUs are definitely tougher this time around. It's near impossible to meteor smash one at a high level, and they'll dodge most attacks and punish you mid-attack with a faster attack of their own. It's quite a pain, but I'm glad for it. The CPUs in the previous installments were garbage.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 27, 2014)

I thought level 9 CPUs were easier in this game, although that might just be because I'm not playing on a TV, so there's no input delay.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 27, 2014)

the Wii Fit Trainer vs Zero Suit Samus match-up is so fun and my favorite match-up in any smash game.
that first moment when ZSS realizes WFT can duck under everything but d-tilt, d-smash, and d-air is priceless.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

Ooh I need to show you guys a video oh this chick who plays a damn good Zamus.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

S@X - Riko (Greninja) Vs. Officer Jenny (ZSS) SSBâ€¦: http://youtu.be/jo0-inVryNk

Best part is at 3:40


----------



## SirRob (Dec 28, 2014)

I keep getting in last place in For Fun mode, lol. I suck so hard at this game. I get so mad at this game, I swear and threaten the other players, I get super stressed out and then I just embarrass myself even more by losing
I got banned for idling because I was just so dumbfounded by how one of my matches was going, I just stared at the screen until I got disconnected
Then when the game wouldn't let me back on, it was like, you suck so bad, we don't want you online anymore
I hope my posts make you guys laugh because I laugh when I read them


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd do the same thing xD. Items are annoying as fuuuuuuuck. Anyways I've been working on raising my Win Rage since I wrecked it when smash first came out, there's been a ton of Noobs on For Glory helping me get my win rate up but I'm bittersweet about it. I usually go on For Glory looking for a challenge and it's boring when I don't, but hey, if I wasn't trying so hard to raise my win rate I'd leave all the scrubs after win 1.


----------



## Zahros (Dec 28, 2014)

you make me laugh rob O:, but at the same time, I got so super pissed but I've created a method for myself: If I lose 3 times with 3 different characters (mainly on 1V1 FG) I move along and pair with someone else, or try a different mode for a bit, and sometimes, I just make a few picture for me to giggle at cause I'm lame :Y


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 28, 2014)

I used to take my W/L ratio seriously on the 3DS (88.71%; 1337 wins and 169 losses), but I realized that it doesn't mean anything when matchmaking is nonexistent. It would have been nice to be able to choose which characters you want to face, or even face players with a win percentage equivalent to yours, rather than being a scattershot feature where you have to pray you're paired with a fitting opponent. Granted, I did try harder in every match I played JUST for the sake of keeping my W/L at an acceptable range for myself, but I got over it seeing how there's no benefit, only stress. 

I still play For Glory to practice characters I'm not familiar with on the Wii U, and my ratio has taken a dive because of it. The experience is more valuable than simply beating a less experienced opponent solely to add a percentage to your win ratio, but I try not to play too often. Omega stages limit options for all characters, and you can't practice teching and platform tricks when playing For Glory. It's the bare bones of "competitive" play, and playing For Glory all day isn't going to make you a better player. In fact, playing it too often will probably make you short-sighted. You'll pick up bad habits to punish bad habits, thus making yourself easier to read and trick.

That's how I feel about it, anyway. I prefer playing with items on and I absolutely love stages like PAC-LAND, Port Town Aero Dive, Norfair, Hyrule Temple, and every other stage a competitive player would scoff and vomit at. I keep trying to play competitively, but truth is, it's sooo damned boring. I enjoy a good item-less match as much as the next guy, but it isn't for me.


----------



## Zahros (Dec 28, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I used to take my W/L ratio seriously on the 3DS (88.71%; 1337 wins and 169 losses), but I realized that it doesn't mean anything when matchmaking is nonexistent. It would have been nice to be able to choose which characters you want to face, or even face players with a win percentage equivalent to yours, rather than being a scattershot feature where you have to pray you're paired with a fitting opponent. Granted, I did try harder in every match I played JUST for the sake of keeping my W/L at an acceptable range for myself, but I got over it seeing how there's no benefit, only stress.
> 
> I still play For Glory to practice characters I'm not familiar with on the Wii U, and my ratio has taken a dive because of it. The experience is more valuable than simply beating a less experienced opponent solely to add a percentage to your win ratio, but I try not to play too often. Omega stages limit options for all characters, and you can't practice teching and platform tricks when playing For Glory. It's the bare bones of "competitive" play, and playing For Glory all day isn't going to make you a better player. In fact, playing it too often will probably make you short-sighted. You'll pick up bad habits to punish bad habits, thus making yourself easier to read and trick.
> 
> That's how I feel about it, anyway. I prefer playing with items on and I absolutely love stages like PAC-LAND, Port Town Aero Dive, Norfair, Hyrule Temple, and every other stage a competitive player would scoff and vomit at. I keep trying to play competitively, but truth is, it's sooo damned boring. I enjoy a good item-less match as much as the next guy, but it isn't for me.




^This
But seriously, there are a few things like matchmaking I'm wondering if they ever stopped and thought it over, because personally for competitive play, I'd rather have someone who's a decent challenge, not a kid who barely knows how to play and I'll feel bad for, well kicking his/her ass, but not some pro who won't even let me re-gain my footing :l. not to mention it would be nice to have a different version of for glory with regular stages and items, since that's what makes the game how it is, some people say items are "unfair", but hey, that's how the game was made first, right?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 28, 2014)

People who say items are unfair don't know how to deal with them. Yes, they can skew the match and yes, some are beyond powerful, but they're not a be-all, end-all. Items have no place in a competitive environment, that's for certain. But playing with, countering, and exploiting items DOES require a different set of skills that you'll never see in a tournament match.

That's why I enjoy playing with items on. You get more to experiment with!


----------



## Zahros (Dec 28, 2014)

Same here, not to mention all of the cameos besides the already overflowing roster <3


----------



## SirRob (Dec 28, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> (88.71%; 1337 wins and 169 losses)


See, this is the win rate that I need. This is the average win rate for players like Terror, who don't play the game competitively but are still part of the Smash community. I see win rates like this commonly on other sites such as GameFAQs and Smashboards, and they belong to nobodies. That's the sort of player I want to be, an average one.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 28, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 28, 2014)

I never said items aren't unfair, they are just annoying as fuuuuuuuuck. I find them very fun to play with and I think I might start playing on regular battle field, and I'll start paying attention to other stages competitive players play on.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 28, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> People who say items are unfair don't know how to deal with them. Yes, they can skew the match and yes, some are beyond powerful, but they're not a be-all, end-all. Items have no place in a competitive environment, that's for certain. But playing with, countering, and exploiting items DOES require a different set of skills that you'll never see in a tournament match.
> 
> That's why I enjoy playing with items on. You get more to experiment with!


like the skill of never facing your oppenent when you have a backshield on and them not being able to do anything.
or the skill of holding the A button with the gust blower :v
smash 4 has some absolutely absurd items, way more than the other versions. they're just a little to good for too little effort so it's just not as fun.

and playing with items does require know how to exploit things much more, same with janky stages. and although i have fun explioting items and stages i know it's not a respectable skill and that fun is generally at the expense of others. fun is subjective and items for me aren't that fun because after a little bit of playing with them gets old and annoying quickly. playing with a good player without items gets mentally tiring but is way more fun and I will prefer that every single time over playing with items. Items tend to disconect me from the game and stop me from getting to into it, which is why i don't find them that fun.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 28, 2014)

The advantages items give to others is what makes it interesting, in my book, and I am a fan of chaos. I like uphill battles and working around my disadvantages, and I like playing dirty even more.  

Your preference is respectable, though. 

... What if I told you that you can block the wind from the Gust Bellows, thus rendering it useless? p:


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 28, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> The advantages items give to others is what makes it interesting, in my book, and I am a fan of chaos. I like uphill battles and working around my disadvantages, and I like playing dirty even more.
> 
> Your preference is respectable, though.
> 
> ... What if I told you that you can block the wind from the Gust Bellows, thus rendering it useless? p:


you can block it but then you're stuck in blocking it also you can't block in the air. and i also did already know that.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 28, 2014)

Just played a guy on For Glory who was doing rather well up until he got frustrated, SD'd, and shot me messages via name tags saying "AIR DODGE SPAM," as if I should have let him combo me. I was using Dedede, him Greninja, and I was constantly trying to dodge his attacks in the air because, well, I'm Dedede and he gets chained to death. 

The kicker, though? We played one more match and all he did was jump around, roll, and air dodge - no attacking. I guess he was trying to annoy me, but he failed miserably as I was still punishing his dodges. Cue the rage-quit. 

I don't understand that kind of behavior on For Glory. It's one thing to get frustrated, but making yourself look like a fool? Ha. Hahaha.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 28, 2014)

You can DO THAT??

Oh man, I am gonna make sooo many nicknames now. I will start with 'You' 'didn't' 'beat' 'me' 'the' 'lag' 'did' '!!!'.

As a Fox main, ALL of my opponents air dodge a lot. You'd be silly not to.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 28, 2014)

... Just don't go mad with power on the name tags. lol


----------



## SirRob (Dec 28, 2014)

I have before in Brawl. Although I doubt people are paying attention to it over half the time, so, it's probably not that effective anyway.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 29, 2014)

SkyboundTerror said:


> ... Just don't go mad with power on the name tags. lol


i remeber doing that in brawl. shame i can't do it on 3ds.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm starting to believe that Katie, the author and artist behind Awkward Zombie, really is a furry...







Only a furry would wonder about what Fox' legs and paws realy look like!
AND her characters in the Elder Scrolls games are cats and in those comics she portrays herself as one!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 29, 2014)

The question now is, does she have a secret adult account on FA


----------



## Ariosto (Dec 29, 2014)

I wonder, does anybody else here play _Project M_? If so, what do you think of it?


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 29, 2014)

SirRob said:


> The question now is, does she have a secret adult account on FA



Look how sexy she made Fox look, swinging his leg around like he just _knows_ that he's the hottest being in the universe. _Of course_ she has an account like that!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 29, 2014)

Ariosto said:


> I wonder, does anybody else here play _Project M_?


No?

Since everyone else hopped on the new smash bandwagon.


Ariosto said:


> If so, what do you think of it?


It's old and outdated.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 29, 2014)

Ariosto said:


> I wonder, does anybody else here play _Project M_? If so, what do you think of it?


I used to play it before smash 4 came out, it was fun.


----------



## Enrel (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm starting to really hate everything about Captain Falcon. He's just the most frustrating person to fight against. Doesn't help that I'm lucario, but still it's just fuck off dude! He has so much killing potential and it's just pissing me off.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 30, 2014)

Enrel said:


> I'm starting to really hate everything about Captain Falcon. He's just the most frustrating person to fight against. Doesn't help that I'm lucario, but still it's just fuck off dude! He has so much killing potential and it's just pissing me off.



I actually got pretty good at countering him with Robin. He is probably the character I have the least problems with. If you keep your distance and time your moves properly he becomes a total pushover with Robin! Make him run into the Arcfire, charge your Thoron and fry him. Hit him with the down smash with the Levin Sword and off the stage he goes!
With Lucario it might be tougher


----------



## Enrel (Dec 30, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> I actually got pretty good at countering him with Robin. He is probably the character I have the least problems with. If you keep your distance and time your moves properly he becomes a total pushover with Robin! Make him run into the Arcfire, charge your Thoron and fry him. Hit him with the down smash with the Levin Sword and off the stage he goes!
> With Lucario it might be tougher


Yeah was going to say, Robin isn't Lucario! >.<; Lucario is my main and I've been trying desperately to figure out how to get some of these match ups in my favor. Rosalina is another one that's giving me trouble, but I hear she gives everyone trouble.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 30, 2014)

Enrel said:


> I'm starting to really hate everything about Captain Falcon. He's just the most frustrating person to fight against. Doesn't help that I'm lucario, but still it's just fuck off dude! He has so much killing potential and it's just pissing me off.


I have the same sentiments, except replace Captain Falcon with every character.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 30, 2014)

Captain Falcon has an advantage over Lucario, from what I've heard. I don't know the specifics and priorities, though I do have a friend who also uses Lucario and he says it's always a frustrating fight. His high KO potential is a definite advantage over Lucario, as he is a character who wants to stay in the game long after hitting 60%, and the Captain is never kind.


----------



## PencilTips (Dec 30, 2014)

Sir Rob, I'm ready to fight you~ 

My User is Kemo-Haru


(nvm, you went offline. )


----------



## SirRob (Dec 30, 2014)

Huh, I don't think I was logged out... the site must consider you offline if you're idle for like, half an hour or something.


----------



## PencilTips (Dec 30, 2014)

What's your user?


----------



## SirRob (Dec 30, 2014)

SirRobX. The X stands for Exebula, my spirit animal.


----------



## PencilTips (Dec 30, 2014)

alright, give me a sec. I'm getting done with a few matches.


----------



## PencilTips (Dec 30, 2014)

I am now ready~ I'm hostin'


----------



## PencilTips (Dec 30, 2014)

Ggs, I think we should take a break for now.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 30, 2014)

You did a very interesting thing in one of our matches, two jabs into an up smash. I tried to copy that but it's definitely something that I gotta practice in training mode. I saved all of our replays, I definitely learned a lot from playing you. Good games.


----------



## PencilTips (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks a lot SirRob~ Good games too~ I was certainly surprised by how aggressive you were in the beginning of the game, it had me overwhelmed almost. But be careful, being too aggressive can cause you to be too predictable as I noticed you kept rushing down a lot. The matches were fun, and I'm sad I didn't get to save any.

One thing I suggest though is using more lasers, they really help with raising the percentage even if it's just a small amount, they make a difference. If there's anything you can critique me on please do so~ FOX FTW~


----------



## SirRob (Dec 30, 2014)

PencilTips said:


> Thanks a lot SirRob~ Good games too~ I was certainly surprised by how aggressive you were in the beginning of the game, it had me overwhelmed almost. But be careful, being too aggressive can cause you to be too predictable as I noticed you kept rushing down a lot. The matches were fun, and I'm sad I didn't get to save any.
> 
> One thing I suggest though is using more lasers, they really help with raising the percentage even if it's just a small amount, they make a difference. If there's anything you can critique me on please do so~ FOX FTW~


I actually actively avoided using lasers against you and had to keep stopping myself from using them. I need to improve on my approaches and ways to KO, and laser spam doesn't help that. I know you have a great Fox, so I used our matches as a learning experience. 
One thing I saw you do a lot was jump after being sent into the air. If I was a better Fox, or a different character, I could have followed you and punished that, so, be careful with how you react after being sent up.

Also Fox's jab cancelling shenanigans isn't infallible, you shouldn't commit so much to it. At least once you kept doing it when I was in a shield, and I was able to punish you for it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 30, 2014)

http://imgur.com/LMnylBY
I just get this shirt and this thread is at the top of the list?


----------



## PencilTips (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyways, I'd love to fight you again sometime. Be my Fox Sparring Partner~


----------



## SirRob (Dec 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> http://imgur.com/LMnylBY
> I just get this shirt and this thread is at the top of the list?


Is that a GTA reference?



PencilTips said:


> Anyways, I'd love to fight you again sometime. Be my Fox Sparring Partner~


Sure, anytime!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 30, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Is that a GTA reference?
> 
> Sure, anytime!


GTA Vice City baby!

http://imgur.com/P9uMU9O
Relevant!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 30, 2014)

Ahem... Gather around youngins, it's time for Grandpa Duke to tell you a story about a husky on For Glory. 

Oh what a wonderful evening it was raising his win percentage when he comes across quite a... unappealing foe. Oh what lack of enthusiasm that husky had when that oh so predictable opponent kept using the same move over and over. But even after all that move spam, our little husky friend overcame this mound of annoyance and became determined to teach that unskillful For Glory'er how a pro play Smash Bros. And so the battles went on, the husky used the friendly axe swinger from Smashville, while the opponent jumped from a multitude of characters ranging from the mighty princess snatching dino king, the two green swordsmen, the blue hair swordsman, the orange dragon with a flaming tail, the young swordswoman and her father who is of Japanese tounge, the white haired magician, the one with the mighty aura, the little green dino, the good and evil angel boys, the blue robotic gunsman, and the one who's really feeling, all opponents for our fine husky friend. Now normally, the young husky stops after two to four battles, but right now he felt there was a little trollololing to be done. After quite some time win after win against counter spam, and much more predictability from that opponent that very night, the husky seemed to have accumulated 28 wins off that move spammer. The rage filled in the opponent who had SD'd on the last fight and left in a rush. The young husky boy, smiled, then he burst into a grand laughter as he felt so good for what he had done. Twas a good day for that gaming boy.

The End.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 30, 2014)

We should play, Duke. v:


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 30, 2014)

Sure, tomorrow. I have 3DS version BTW. And did you enjoy the story? XD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 30, 2014)

Ah, I might be busy tomorrow, but we can probably work something out. The story was lol.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 30, 2014)

I have to babysit until the evening so I'm also busy...


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 30, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Batty Krueger (Dec 31, 2014)

I play smash on N64, cuz I'm old school. Hense why I love this shirt. It screams 90s


----------



## SirRob (Dec 31, 2014)

Every time I get stressed, I pick up Smash Bros and go online because beating people up makes me feel better. But every time I go on, I just get creamed and so I just get more frustrated. If I was better at the game, this wouldn't happen.


----------



## Enrel (Dec 31, 2014)

SirRob said:


> Every time I get stressed, I pick up Smash Bros and go online because beating people up makes me feel better. But every time I go on, I just get creamed and so I just get more frustrated. If I was better at the game, this wouldn't happen.


Don't play For Glory then. Seriously playing those people is like pulling teeth.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

never play a competitive game/multiplayer game to relieve stress. if you're already stressed going into a match you're way more fucked. One of the goals while playing is frustrating and making them play worse, by already being stressed you already did that for them so they have a much easier time.


you play an easy single player/sandbox game to be less stressed.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 31, 2014)

Nah, I need that feeling that I'm better than someone else. I can't get that from a single player game.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 31, 2014)

*checks SirRob's FA gallery*

Lol, you're funny.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

can someone help me test something profusely gross to make sure it's not as gross as it seems. all you need to do is play little mac.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 31, 2014)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> can someone help me test something profusely gross to make sure it's not as gross as it seems. all you need to do is play little mac.


Hmmmm. Maybe.... xD What Sm4sh version? Because I only have 3DS.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

i only have 3ds version also my FC is 3840-6058-9268


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 31, 2014)

Sweet ok. I don't feel like tryharding right now so when you are done with whatever would you like to have a random everything battle?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Sweet ok. I don't feel like tryharding right now so when you are done with whatever would you like to have a random everything battle?


okay sure lets do the experiment a couple times though.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 31, 2014)

How to Little Mac?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

DukeTheHusky said:


> How to Little Mac?


i just want you to try and play and see if link covers all of his options with just f-tilt.

yep that's about as crazy dumb as i thought it was.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 31, 2014)

I just realized I was jumping to use his aerials like I was my main...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

we don't need to do that anymore


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 31, 2014)

I wanted to cry because I'm not used to terrible recovery T_T


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 31, 2014)

Is Wii Fit your main?  If they are +1 respect m8.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm forever stuck at 88.7% on For Glory. I'll face newby players online, then I'll get pitted against a worthy opponent whom I can trade losses with, and every EVERY time I check my stats after dozens of games, I'm still at 88.7%.

Is this how I'll die?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

ggs, sorry for my internet being a shit.
and yes WFT is my main. also you should get better taunt quotes, those are too generic and boring and too some poeple come off as rude.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 31, 2014)

At least you didn't wreck you win rate in the beginning. I've been trying to bring mine up from 39%, I'm at 58.6% currently.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

i'm fine with being slightly above 80%, 20% lose rate is fine since it's leeway to learn characters and match-ups.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Dec 31, 2014)

Alastair I never got to play you with my main. But oh well. We can play tomorrow or something maybe? Because I really don't feel like tryharding right now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

not sure i will prolly be busy during parts of tomorrow.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 31, 2014)

My shield broke four times in one match, and I SD'd off the stage just by jumping off accidentally in the next match. My opponent was so embarrassed for me they just left. 
I know this is an excuse, but I think the lag is having a serious effect on my performance in some matches. Not a stuttering lag, but a constant input delay that disrupts the timing of my attacks. I'm constantly losing to people who spam smash attacks, because I can't punish them and I can't properly defend against them. 
Does anyone have any advice on playing with lag? Do you change your playstyle or character depending on how poor the lag is?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Dec 31, 2014)

smash attacks still should be punishable even with lag and also blockable, you can shield grab most any smash attack even with lag. Also some characters are really good at breaking shields, who broke those shields, you prolly just didn't know the match-up. smash attacks are telegraphed and easy to block even with lag, just block earlier, Unless it's powerpoint lag, it's not bad enough that you can't block smash attacks on reaction. and lag effects people equally and it's not like brawl lag where it was literally impossible to do anything on reaction cause of the minimum 16 frame input delay. This game has a couple frames to adjust for that lag. input delay is never big enough that it effects gameplay unless you have constantly been trying to perfect piviot online, outside of that the input delay doesn't effect much.

also no i don't change my tactics much at all, even though i am trying to learn a couple frame tight things.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 1, 2015)

It was Bowser. I'm pretty familiar with the match-up and the person I was fighting wasn't doing anything special, just spamming down air, forward smash and down special from the ground. 

Lag affects everyone, yeah. But I feel like it affects lighter characters more, who need to get more hits in than heavy characters. And come on, can you really say it doesn't affect gameplay when you just had a lagless match and you're going into a laggy match, while the opponent was having laggy matches the whole time? It's like playing a different game!

Also happy new year, I figured the best way to start my year was to complain about For Glory


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 1, 2015)

SirRob said:


> It was Bowser. I'm pretty familiar with the match-up and the person I was fighting wasn't doing anything special, just spamming down air, forward smash and down special from the ground.
> 
> Lag affects everyone, yeah. But I feel like it affects lighter characters more, who need to get more hits in than heavy characters. And come on, can you really say it doesn't affect gameplay when you just had a lagless match and you're going into a laggy match, while the opponent was having laggy matches the whole time? It's like playing a different game!
> 
> Also happy new year, I figured the best way to start my year was to complain about For Glory


ah well even knowing the match-up bowser is super easy at breaking shields, especially since grounded down-b auto breaks shields. also lag doesn't really effect  slow  characters better because they're still punishable even with lag, as opposed to fast characters who require much quicker punishes, which can't be done with lag (slow and fast is a better way to put it than heavy and light, since there are fast heavyweights, C. Falcon, and slow lightweights, Duck hunt/ G&W). so yea it would benefit faster characters more. A Bowser d-smash is really easy to punish even with lag since you have so much time to punish it, while a Greninja D-smash would be harder to punish.

Also unless the little smash symbol is popping up the lag really doesn't change enough to make games drastically different. You're concentrating more on the lag than on the match, which is really overblown unless the symbol is constantly popping up. there are more important things you should be thinking about than lag and how much less lag you would need to do things you imagine doing, this just distracts you from the match.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 1, 2015)

I think I'm just gonna spam smash attacks the next time I play in a laggy match. I tried that last night against another Bowser and it worked out much better than actually trying.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 1, 2015)

I think it depends on what you're used to. I also feel faster characters are more difficult to use online when lag is present, especially the characters who fall like bricks and require precision with their aerials due to landing lag (Lucina comes to mind). I've lost numerous matches by mistiming an up B and short-hop aerial. The slightest lag will mess you over if you play offline more often than online.

My suggestion is use a different character. Playing a game in a laggy match is far from fullfilling, so feel free to screw around. I tend to throw out Mr. G&W,  Captain Falcon, and King Dedede in laggy matches because of their fun factor.

If you get stuck in a laggy game without prior knowledge to it, spam grabs and tilts. Save the smashes for the KOing.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 1, 2015)

I played a spammy Little Mac today and I lost. I thought it was just because I suck at the game because Little Macs can never be good, but then my opponent switched to Pac-Man and they were excellent with him. It makes me think that, even if someone is spamming an attack, that doesn't necessarily mean they're bad. And it takes skill to do that and be successful with it, because it requires good timing and positioning. And I guess that's what happened with the Bowser I fought the other night, too. I can admit that it wasn't just the lag, although I still think lag contributed and I stand by my opinion that lag does affect gameplay and makes smash attacks harder to defend against. I also agree that it definitely hurts precision, and not just on a frame-perfect level.

I need to start learning Ike, because I think he's better suited towards a laggy environment. Also because I like him. I don't think I'd ever be able to use a character as well as I can use Fox though, because he is second nature to me- even if I do have a lot of room for improvement, which I'm working on.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I played a spammy Little Mac today and I lost. I thought it was just because I suck at the game because Little Macs can never be good, but then my opponent switched to Pac-Man and they were excellent with him. It makes me think that, even if someone is spamming an attack, that doesn't necessarily mean they're bad. And it takes skill to do that and be successful with it, because it requires good timing and positioning. And I guess that's what happened with the Bowser I fought the other night, too. I can admit that it wasn't just the lag, although I still think lag contributed and I stand by my opinion that lag does affect gameplay and makes smash attacks harder to defend against. I also agree that it definitely hurts precision, and not just on a frame-perfect level.
> 
> I need to start learning Ike, because I think he's better suited towards a laggy environment. Also because I like him. I don't think I'd ever be able to use a character as well as I can use Fox though, because he is second nature to me- even if I do have a lot of room for improvement, which I'm working on.



Little Mac is so easy to deal with with Villager. I lcan spam projectiles at him and grow a tree chop it down and since most people rush in after I chop the tree thinking I'm vulnerable (which I'm not) they either get hit by the tree sourspot or miss it and run through to me where I can just shield and grab little mac, throw him off the stage edge guard and gimp. Works every time.

I even made a little Mac player rage because i water bucket edge guarded him, no one knows that bucket had a windbox.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2015)

I was having a taunt party in For Glory when I got disconnected for idling. What!! I wasn't idling, I was using Eruption over and over to get my damage really high! Sure I was standing still and not fighting, but I wasn't idle!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

I may have just spent five hours playing Smash.

Someone teach me to control this urge. plz


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2015)

Is five hours bad?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

I've gone 5 hours before. You say it like it's a problem. :V


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

It'll be a problem when I start thinking it isn't a problem. 

v:


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Pssh. Playing Smash bros is never a problem.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

Okay, you got me there!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I played a spammy Little Mac today and I lost. I thought it was just because I suck at the game because Little Macs can never be good, but then my opponent switched to Pac-Man and they were excellent with him. It makes me think that, even if someone is spamming an attack, that doesn't necessarily mean they're bad. And it takes skill to do that and be successful with it, because it requires good timing and positioning. And I guess that's what happened with the Bowser I fought the other night, too. I can admit that it wasn't just the lag, although I still think lag contributed and I stand by my opinion that lag does affect gameplay and makes smash attacks harder to defend against. I also agree that it definitely hurts precision, and not just on a frame-perfect level.
> 
> I need to start learning Ike, because I think he's better suited towards a laggy environment. Also because I like him. I don't think I'd ever be able to use a character as well as I can use Fox though, because he is second nature to me- even if I do have a lot of room for improvement, which I'm working on.


against little mac, if you choose link, wait by the edge and shield grab whatever he does then backthrow him. after that f-tilt in reaction to what he does. You will kill under 60% pretty much everytime. It's super sad how link's f-tilt shuts down all of mac's options from recovering.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> against little mac, if you choose link, wait by the edge and shield grab whatever he does then backthrow him. after that f-tilt in reaction to what he does. You will kill under 60% pretty much everytime. It's super sad how link's f-tilt shuts down all of mac's options from recovering.



It's super sad how villager's slingshot and bowling ball shuts down all mac options of recovery as well as the water bucket. XD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 2, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> It's super sad how villager's slingshot and bowling ball shuts down all mac options of recovery as well as the water bucket. XD


most any character with a decently fast big hitbox shut down all of little macs recovery options. though the thing about ones like link's f-tilt is it hits all infront of him and at his feet which also stops up=bs since that doesn't sweet spot.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

I can understand the Little Mac hate, but man, he's so fun to play. The immediate fear he drives into the other players' hearts is to be respected. Sure, he's easy to gimp, but you can't drop your guard on a Little Mac player, good or bad. 

The Little Macs who jump more than roll are the scariest breed.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I can understand the Little Mac hate, but man, he's so fun to play. The immediate fear he drives into the other players' hearts is to be respected. Sure, he's easy to gimp, but you can't drop your guard on a Little Mac player, good or bad.
> 
> The Little Macs who jump more than roll are the scariest breed.



True. I once had a little mac try to edge guard me when I was Villager...  He jumped off and tried to use his aerials and ended up dying without me really having to do anything.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I can understand the Little Mac hate, but man, he's so fun to play. The immediate fear he drives into the other players' hearts is to be respected. Sure, he's easy to gimp, but you can't drop your guard on a Little Mac player, good or bad.
> 
> The Little Macs who jump more than roll are the scariest breed.


i love little mac which is why i find all this stuff so sad and actually bother to try it out.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> against little mac, if you choose link, wait by the edge and shield grab whatever he does then backthrow him. after that f-tilt in reaction to what he does. You will kill under 60% pretty much everytime. It's super sad how link's f-tilt shuts down all of mac's options from recovering.


Link seems to be pretty good in this game, although that might just be because the For Glory community has a hard on for him. Bombs can be downright scary when they're set up as traps.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Link seems to be pretty good in this game, although that might just be because the For Glory community has a hard on for him. Bombs can be downright scary when they're set up as traps.


So many people sit on Link's dick. To me, he's easy to beat because I can just pocket everything he throws (especially arrows that they fully charge every time, and never realize when I pocket) and I can easily keep my distance as well as take advantage of his laggy attacks and his multi hits that give me a chance to strike back.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

I think the most amusing thing about Little Mac is how he forces players to camp and shield more than anything. It really does make you feel like a monster.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I think the most amusing thing about Little Mac is how he forces players to camp and shield more than anything. It really does make you feel like a monster.


Very true. I can't really challenge many of Little Mac's moves. I can just camp and edge guard.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> So many people sit on Link's dick. To me, he's easy to beat because I can just pocket everything he throws (especially arrows that they fully charge every time, and never realize when I pocket) and I can easily keep my distance as well as take advantage of his laggy attacks and his multi hits that give me a chance to strike back.


Everyone is easy for you to beat


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Everyone is easy for you to beat


There's a few people I can't beat, and a few characters I hate facing. I just don't say much about it. But I will tell you one character. I hate Ganondorf with a blazing passion. Just the characters you are naming I see often and I know how to beat.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jan 2, 2015)

I just played the game for the first time on New Years Eve.

I like Bowser Jr. (but always change him to a Kuppa kid), Princess Peach, and Jigglypuff the best. I wanna like the Villager from Animal Crossing because I love his final Smash...but lord his basic movesets are hard to use. I like his Lloid rocket at least.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

Jigglypuff is <3. Her Sing and Rest attacks are pure evil.

Anyone want to play? I'm a bit bored.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

Butters Shikkon said:


> I just played the game for the first time on New Years Eve.
> 
> I like Bowser Jr. (but always change him to a Kuppa kid), Princess Peach, and Jigglypuff the best. I wanna like the Villager from Animal Crossing because I love his final Smash...but lord his basic movesets are hard to use. I like his Lloid rocket at least.


Yeah his move set is very odd :3 Which is why I love him so much. Villager is my main.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2015)

1) Is Ike, goes up against a strong player and loses
2) Switches to Fox, other player leaves before I can fight with him
3) Another player shows up; Match has a huge input delay, lose
5) Switches to Ike, player leaves before I can fight with him

Spamming smash attacks in that laggy match was a ton more effective than peppering the opponent with weak attacks, which is generally how I play


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

There is a ton of input lag right now. I can't hit my slingshot for the life of me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

It's disgusting how early some characters can KO others because of the rage effect. It's one mechanic I like, but wish wasn't in the game.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> It's disgusting how early some characters can KO others because of the rage effect. It's one mechanic I like, but wish wasn't in the game.


Lucario >.> A pain to KO.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> It's disgusting how early some characters can KO others because of the rage effect. It's one mechanic I like, but wish wasn't in the game.


rage really isn't that bad. like the only time it gets scary is when they're at 150% plus but at that point they really should be dead. In practice it's a lot less bad than it sounds on paper. also in practice it tends to be much more of a snowball mechanic than a comeback one.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

It's very apparent with heavy hitters, though. Earlier, I KO'd an Olimar who was at 27%, at the end of the platform, with a forward smash. I was at around 104% - Charizard, of course. The smash wasn't charged. 

Not very different from Brawl when thought about as most heavy hitters could KO early at the edge of the stage, but if I had a fresh percentage, it wouldn't have KO'd. It's that distinct requirement of needing a high percentage to KO properly that just feels wrong to me.


----------



## theamazinngspook (Jan 2, 2015)

Why is Bee Movie the best anime of all time?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> rage really isn't that bad. like the only time it gets scary is when they're at 150% plus but at that point they really should be dead..


I wish
I consider it lucky if I get a KO before I can KO with an up tilt


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> It's very apparent with heavy hitters, though. Earlier, I KO'd an Olimar who was at 27%, at the end of the platform, with a forward smash. I was at around 104% - Charizard, of course. The smash wasn't charged.
> 
> Not very different from Brawl when thought about as most heavy hitters could KO early at the edge of the stage, but if I had a fresh percentage, it wouldn't have KO'd. It's that distinct requirement of needing a high percentage to KO properly that just feels wrong to me.



If it was a computer I see why. If a human, then they probably just didn't DI.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 2, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> If it was a computer I see why. If a human, then they probably just didn't DI.


yea this most likley, even with rage that shouldn't be killing a player they could also be DIing to make it easier to be KO'd. 
also i like how hard reads can be even more rewarding if you have such high damage.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 2, 2015)

Like I said, it wouldn't have KO'd if I was at a healthier percentage, DI or not. Some characters clearly benefit more from it. It shouldn't be that way. 

/rant


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

Well it is kinda risk reward. You can KO them easier and they can KO easier but not as easy as you can to them.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 3, 2015)

Not unless you can perfect Pivot like Michael Jackson making his way through a bar filled with mobsters.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Not unless you can perfect Pivot like Michael Jackson making his way through a bar filled with mobsters.


Aaah, this reminds me of my first perfect pivot smash attack kill the other day. Practice finally paid off. :3


----------



## Kleric (Jan 3, 2015)

I've decided that I should have more than 1 character I'm well trained with (That being Toon Link), so I started training with Duck Hunt. xD
I got pretty decent with him so far, I'm just trying to master using his meteor attack, since that's the one thing Toon Link doesn't have so I wan't to make good use of it.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I've decided that I should have more than 1 character I'm well trained with (That being Toon Link), so I started training with Duck Hunt. xD
> I got pretty decent with him so far, I'm just trying to master using his meteor attack, since that's the one thing Toon Link doesn't have so I wan't to make good use of it.



Everyone has a Meteor Smash... Some are just harder to hit than others. Also... Duck Hunt... Make sure you use the A button sometimes too, ok?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Everyone has a Meteor Smash... Some are just harder to hit than others. Also... Duck Hunt... Make sure you use the A button sometimes too, ok?


not everyone, lucario/meta knight doesn't for example.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> not everyone, lucario/meta knight doesn't for example.



Oh, I thought everyone did. I don't think Jigglypuff has one either. Jigglypuff and Meta Knight T.T, two characters I want to learn more and love playing don't have meteor smashes D: that's disappointing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Oh, I thought everyone did. I don't think Jigglypuff has one either. Jigglypuff and Meta Knight T.T, two characters I want to learn more and love playing don't have meteor smashes D: that's disappointing.


it would be stupid crazy if they did cause of how far they can go out. also i'm not sure if D3 has one either.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 3, 2015)

woops double post


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 3, 2015)

Dedede has one. He didn't in Brawl.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 3, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Dedede has one. He didn't in Brawl.


okay wasn't sure if d-air spiked.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

Dedede's Uair can be a meteor Smash/spike that works on grounded opponents. Spikes them into the air off of the stage.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 3, 2015)

Aaahhhh, not sure if that counts as a meteor smash, and it's always a risky move to hit a grounded player with an up air.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Also... Duck Hunt... Make sure you use the A button sometimes too, ok?


Sir, I think you underestimate me. 


I know Toon Link very well enough to know he doesn't have any meteors.. I mean it may be possible for someone hanging on a ledge for me to use the Down & A while in midair and hit the very edge of the stage, but using that anywhere else it'll send my opponents up and I continuously fly straight down (which is a great way to commit suicide if you're right above a cliff), and hitting people with it doesn't stop me from going down.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Sir, I think you underestimate me.
> 
> 
> I know Toon Link very well enough to know he doesn't have any meteors.. I mean it may be possible for someone hanging on a ledge for me to use the Down & A while in midair and hit the very edge of the stage, but using that anywhere else it'll send my opponents up and I continuously fly straight down (which is a great way to commit suicide if you're right above a cliff), and hitting people with it doesn't stop me from going down.



Yes he can. You have to start the move when they are directly below you (Like basically touching you), which makes it a sweet spot and then it WILL Meteor smash. I've seen it happen.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Yes he can. You have to start the move when they are directly below you (Like basically touching you), which makes it a sweet spot and then it WILL Meteor smash. I've seen it happen.



Hmm, I guess that's news to me then. Though I don't really think it's worth the risk of someone dodging xD
Certainly not coming back up if they do.

Edit: I just tested it, and while yes it does meteor enemies, I still go flying straight down So again it's really only useful to use on ledges lest I want to kill myself too.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 3, 2015)

yea sheik also has a similar shitty meteor, though i will say the divekick is nice when they expect you to stay in the air for a much longer time.

edit: also just found out that grabs don't have the hit armor they did in brawl.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 3, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Hmm, I guess that's news to me then. Though I don't really think it's worth the risk of someone dodging xD
> Certainly not coming back up if they do.
> 
> Edit: I just tested it, and while yes it does meteor enemies, I still go flying straight down So again it's really only useful to use on ledges lest I want to kill myself too.



Or use it really high in the air if your opponent is there with you. The only time I'd use it is if they have high percents and you both are high in the air. Or if they ledge grab too much (Second consecutive ledge grab does not grant invulnerability), youc an do it there but I'm not sure if you land on the ledge or go down with them. But if going down with them, I'd only do it 1 stock ahead.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 3, 2015)

Not that I have much opportunity to use any of that on those different play-styles, I don't have good enough internet to play online so mostly I am training against AI.. :|


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 4, 2015)

This made my day.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 4, 2015)

Ok so I'm starting to see many more Links lately. And I don't mean the noobish ones I've normally been finding. I've found 4 very good Links in the past week. And I've lost every time, but once. I don't really know how to approach them, I am not sure how to deal with them. The one Link I won against I played super campy and spammy, and I hated doing that (Surprising coming from a Villager main). Does anyone know any of Link's weaknesses? I need a better way to get around him than playing campy. I can always pocket his stuff but I get caught during the end lag with arrow or some other attack. It's a little frustrating...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm so glad this is a thing
[video=youtube;tDIrVsXz3BI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDIrVsXz3BI[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 4, 2015)

The commentary in the first match is hilarious.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 5, 2015)

Those team matches are starting to pop up a lot now...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm hoping we get that tournament update for online play soon. I really want to play in more tournaments, but it's hard without a local scene.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Just found out Meta Knight does have a Meteor Smash. It's just stupid hard to do. xD Fast Fall his back air at a certain spot, his Fair could do it before 1.0.4 patch. 

Also would anyone like to Smash? I'm starting to get into Ness and Meta Knight. And I'd like practice with them.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm down to play. Shoot me a time and I'll try heading on.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

I am so late to see this. XD Anyways, how about one hour from now. My internet may not be the best since I have to play in my room (Supposed to be in bed in an hour, got school and stuff) and my room doesn't have the greatest connection. Also I'm dropping Meta Knight, not my style. Fc is in my sig, also I'll tryhard against you tomorrow.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

0559 - 6972 - 5367 is my code.

An hour sounds good.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

I have made the room and I'm ready.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

Aahh, sorry. Getting on now.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Ooh Samus.  I have no idea what kind of stuff she does.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

Dang, that stuttering of lag isn't helping Ness at all. 

Samus is a favorite of mine. p:


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

I guess I'll go Villager right now. XD I know him best.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Eh. We both could've done better without the lag spikes and minor input lag.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Shulk's range and timing confuses me ._. Why does that counter last so long? XD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

I try not to come up with excuses, but lol, that lag likes to tip off in the most crucial moments, it seems. Very nice Villager you have, by the way.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

._.sorry if I seem like a sore loser. >.< I was simply saying my thoughts. Sorry if I'm not very good. But that fail tho. XD Note to self don't watch your opponents movements while you fall, you'll forget you're falling.

Edit: read that sentence wrong. But either way...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

Nah, I was agreeing with you. In fact, I didn't want to say anything because then I'd come off sore. LOL


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

One question, does Link and Tink's side smash pick between 1 or 2 hits because sometimes I think it's going to hit once but then it goes twice and I always sit there just think.... What just happened?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

You can control whether to let off one or two hits. You just have to opt out on pressing A a second time.

Man, that DK stage is so bad. LOL


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

That stage is one reason why I play omega mode xD but that was still funny


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 6, 2015)

I should plan to play some night but i don't have much free time anymore.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

It'd be neat if we could get some FFAs going again like when the game released. But everyone seems busy these days. ):


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Beatin' up on little ol jigglypuff, you are such a bad person. XD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

Psht, she deserves it. I know how dangerous Jigglypuff can be!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

I am determined to get the rest kill. XD Don't even care.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Do my eyes decieve me? A Bowser who doesn't spam bowser bomb? I must be in a dream.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> It'd be neat if we could get some FFAs going again like when the game released. But everyone seems busy these days. ):


having a job does that. though sundays i don't have work which is nice.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

I yelled out NO when you Rested me. ):


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Ash yes rest kill finally. Ok I'm done with Jiggly for now xD.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

Aww man, I always overshoot that. I wanted the ledge. lol


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Mr. GW is my secondary. And I did not know Zelda could be this good, all I see is dark knight and the exploding fire thing...


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Ugh so much priority over my moves...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting thing about that Mr. G&W up smash. I had no idea it could overpower attacks like that.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Up Smash has Super Armor :]


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Zelda's attacks at a little faster than Mr. GW so even if I attack the same time as you, you always hit me first.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

I believe it's something else because that helmet outright denies my down airs. If it were super armor, you'd have taken damage.

Disconnected or are we done for the night?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

Done for the night. I was planning to be done 45 minutes ago. XD Oh well, who needs sleep.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 6, 2015)

I think I do take damage, but I know it does give Super armor.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 6, 2015)

Oh. I didn't mean to keep you up for the sake of playing. Fun stuff, regardless! Also, for future reference...

I don't believe in going easy. So I'm sorry if you were dorking around. XD


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 7, 2015)

I was Dorking around mostly. XD also I have trouble getting back onto stage from the ledge, any tips?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 7, 2015)

It'd depend on the character, but it's almost always a good idea to recover low from the stage instead of from the top. You were doing very well recovering with Villager - I couldn't get past that wall of slingshots and Lloid rockets, so props for that. 

You just have to mix it up a bit because if you keep recovering in a certain way, you will get punished for it.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 7, 2015)

I tried to switch once you started catching on, then when you started smash attacking at a certain spot ( it was the perfect spot too) I wasn't sure what to do I didn't want to jump up like I normally do because you could've jumped and got me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 7, 2015)

Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet. Getting back up from the ledge is a gamble when facing a skilled opponent. Every move I made was a guess at best.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 7, 2015)

anything is a gamble inthis game, but you have to do what you can, you win some, you lose some, but more lose if you're me and your opponent is Japanese ._.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey Zahros, did you want to have a match with me?

Edit- Nvm! Gotta go!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 7, 2015)

Zahros said:


> anything is a gamble inthis game, but you have to do what you can, you win some, you lose some, but more lose if you're me and your opponent is Japanese ._.



I never fight Japanese opponents on For Glory. Last few tomes I did there was waaaaaaaay too much input lag. It was terribly laggy, and I hated it.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 8, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Hey Zahros, did you want to have a match with me?
> 
> Edit- Nvm! Gotta go!



we still can at some point xD, and that goes for anyone :3




DukeTheHusky said:


> I never fight Japanese opponents on For Glory. Last few tomes I did there was waaaaaaaay too much input lag. It was terribly laggy, and I hated it.




yeah, it's not even the lag that gets me, it's just like, they're mind readers, and I've actually been doing pretty good overall, it's mostly just 1v1, it's like almost every english speaking, 
or at least their name is in english, is a challenge at the most, but if the name is in characters I can't read, then I get prepaid for a but whooping :l


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2015)

Now is some point, did you want to play now?


----------



## Zahros (Jan 8, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Now is some point, did you want to play now?


now is good, getting on now :3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh, wait, 3DS or Wii U? I wasn't expecting such a fast response, sorry!


----------



## Zahros (Jan 8, 2015)

either xD


----------



## Zahros (Jan 8, 2015)

ggs ^^, i may have to play you later, just gotta go for a bit x3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2015)

Good matches. I forgot I had Freezies only, 'cause I wanted to um, see Fox's frozen animation for... reasons. Furry reasons.

Thanks for playing, it was fun!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, I'm done with For Glory, again, for the fifteenth million time

I got into this one match (it was my first match) where I was Ike and the other person was Mario. The ENTIRE match he was grabbing me and throwing me off the stage, then attempting to meteor smash me. Like literally the entire match. Then he finally gets it on my second stock when I'm at 30%. He obviously records the match because he wants to show off his awesome #yoloswag against trash like myself, then promptly leaves.

Nothing says "I suck" like losing to a ten year old spamming the same thing over and over, and boy did that guy let me know that!


----------



## Zahros (Jan 8, 2015)

same, it was fun :3, and yeah, I f*cking hate spammers.....I had a dedede I went against who kept doing the same with his side-b, and then a rosalina who would use different moves, but in a lot of ways would barely let me touch her :l


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 8, 2015)

Zahros said:


> and then a rosalina who would use different moves, but in a lot of ways would barely let me touch her :l


that's not spamming, that's called playing good.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 9, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that's not spamming, that's called playing good.


I wasn't really saying that was spamming, more just making me mad xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 9, 2015)

For Glory stats are getting to my head again. Argh, I WISH there was an option to choose which characters you face on For Glory. I'm in serious need of Kirby practice. I hate that pink thing.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 9, 2015)

You could always go on GameFAQs or Smashboards and ask to play a good Kirby. For Glory's not necessarily the best environment for practice, anyway.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 9, 2015)

It really isn't, though it IS the quickest way to find a match. If only it weren't so watered down.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 10, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well, I'm done with For Glory, again, for the fifteenth million time
> 
> I got into this one match (it was my first match) where I was Ike and the other person was Mario. The ENTIRE match he was grabbing me and throwing me off the stage, then attempting to meteor smash me. Like literally the entire match. Then he finally gets it on my second stock when I'm at 30%. He obviously records the match because he wants to show off his awesome #yoloswag against trash like myself, then promptly leaves.
> 
> Nothing says "I suck" like losing to a ten year old spamming the same thing over and over, and boy did that guy let me know that!



That sounds just like every Mario I face. Except they can't touch me because I slingshot them like crazy and pocket every lloid they reflect, then double lloids and just cause so much pressure on them. Just kinda DOA weave in weave out type thing, or a bait, that usually works. And make sure to be ready to DI and use aerials in case they actually grab you.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 10, 2015)

Zahros said:


> same, it was fun :3, and yeah, I f*cking hate spammers.....I had a dedede I went against who kept doing the same with his side-b, and then a rosalina who would use different moves, but in a lot of ways would barely let me touch her :l



I got 28 wins off one move spammer and wrote a story about it like 4 pages back xD.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 10, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> For Glory stats are getting to my head again. Argh, I WISH there was an option to choose which characters you face on For Glory. I'm in serious need of Kirby practice. I hate that pink thing.



Kirby is not common for me but they usually do a lot of dash attacks I noticed, they use the sword and pretty much trying to wait until you mess up.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 10, 2015)

Woah there double post...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> That sounds just like every Mario I face. Except they can't touch me because


Ah, of course


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2015)

I went on For Glory tonight to convince myself that I don't suck at this game, and I promptly lost 3 times in a row. In fact I did not get a single stock in any of the matches I had tonight. I'm such an embarrassment.
I really can't handle being curb stomped when I'm trying my best. It doesn't matter that it's a game, when you just get brutalized at something you're passionate about, when you get shown that you're trash and are going nowhere, it hurts.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 10, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Ah, of course


Seriously. I've played Ness vs a Mario too. They ALL love to grab alot. I'm not kidding. Not trying to sound cocky. Just keep your distance and don't let them grab you is all you need to do. Sorry if I sounded arrogant .-.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2015)

Ike is forced to approach characters with projectiles. The thing that Ike has going for him over Mario is range, so you're right in that I should be aware of spacing. Good spacing is easier said that done though, and it requires a good sense of the opponent's character, which for me, doesn't always come so easily in the first match.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 10, 2015)

btw Ike has a combo of d-tilt to f-air which is really good and works at a lot of percent.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2015)

That's about the extent of anyone's knowledge of Ike, judging from the research I've done


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2015)

If anyone's wondering if I'm being overly dramatic about constantly losing, I'm not
The more I play, the worse I get. My win rate is just plummeting.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 10, 2015)

SirRob said:


> If anyone's wondering if I'm being overly dramatic about constantly losing, I'm not
> The more I play, the worse I get. My win rate is just plummeting.


it's called being on tilt, basically when you're in a shitty mode you play worse. so you just gotta stop playing and come back when feeling less shitty.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm playing my best. I'm not all shaky like when I play Terror.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 10, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'm playing my best. I'm not all shaky like when I play Terror.


depends on who you play also cause you're not facing the same poeple every 10,50,100 matches and for glory has a big range of players.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes. I'm not facing the same people. But assuming the average level is the same as it's always been, that's not a factor because I wasn't facing the same people when my win rate was going up, either.


----------



## Orion Pax (Jan 10, 2015)

Eyy. Just became active-ish on the forums a little while ago. Saw there was a Smash thread and HAD to come here. 
Main's are Toon Link and Samus, and have been told by multiple people I'm the best Toon Link they've played, although, don't know if that's true or not. Soooo...

[video=youtube;8IGm3iMIKPI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8IGm3iMIKPI&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2015)

Orion Pax said:


> Eyy. Just became active-ish on the forums a little while ago. Saw there was a Smash thread and HAD to come here.
> Main's are Toon Link and Samus, and have been told by multiple people I'm the best Toon Link they've played, although, don't know if that's true or not. Soooo...


are you on 3ds or wii u?


----------



## Orion Pax (Jan 11, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> are you on 3ds or wii u?



Either, though I prefer the Wii U.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2015)

yea i prefer wii u but i don't have my own and only play that offline.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 11, 2015)

Ew, go away, Orion.

SirRob, I can sympathize with your frustrations as I also struggle winning games with certain characters when trying my best, but I believe it's more important to know the characters you're facing rather than the character you're using. It does pay to practice with your main, but none of that will matter if  you face someone who can exploit your main characters' weaknesses as  well as your own. Everyone has a pattern in their playstyle, some harder  to spot than others, but they're definitely there. 

Maybe that's the problem you have? Do you know your patterns and habits? Do you know the attacks and options of the opposing character?

You said it  yourself - For Glory isn't the best environment for practice, but it is  the best way to gauge your own skills and work out your flaws. I got my ass handed to me by an Ike player earlier while I was using Mr. Game and Watch, and it was because I've never faced an Ike main before (and I use Ike myself). I'm fine with close games, but he ravaged me whenever I tried to get close, and I had no idea which attacks, combos, and follow-ups to watch out for. After a few games then switching to Charizard, I returned the favor, and I give credit to the fact that Charizard is a very underplayed character. I had that advantage over the Ike main.

To anyone who is struggling online, I wouldn't recommend going on For Glory to win. Go on For Glory to experiment and try out moves and approaches that you wouldn't do normally. If you go in wanting to win, you'll immediately go with the options you know best, and if your best options don't win you games... well, your options aren't the best, then. If you're not doing at least one walk-off back air every few games, something is wrong.


----------



## Croconaw (Jan 11, 2015)

I play For Glory when I feel like taking a royal shit on someone to feel good about myself.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2015)

I know my patterns and I do try to offset them. I save replays and figure out what's not working and what I can improve on.
I _think_ I know other characters, but oftentimes someone plays a character completely differently than what I'm used to and I can't adapt before they leave. I remember I kept getting punished by this one Sonic because I tried to punish their down air, which I thought had a lot of end lag. But he used it in a way where it had barely any and I'd never seen that before. There was this one Pac-Man recently who used his neutral and side B in ways I wasn't even aware of. He kept using the Bell to disrupt my aerial approaches and punished me for them. There was one Link who used bombs to set up traps, as they wouldn't explode instantly after touching the ground. And with your Charizard, I kept getting frustrated by the amount of super armor that Rock Smash has. Which you were able to exploit really well. Other times I feel like my opponent knows the timing of my attacks better than I do and can always manage to punish or avoid them. There was this one Little Mac who managed to Counter an off stage back air, which just baffled me since I hadn't done that to him before. 

If I shouldn't go on For Glory to win, then where SHOULD I go? It's the only mode with a record, so there's no other concrete way to see your performance.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 11, 2015)

I'd actually like someone to fight me sometime this week to figure out my habits. Plus I am still practicing Ness.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2015)

SirRob said:


> If I shouldn't go on For Glory to win, then where SHOULD I go? It's the only mode with a record, so there's no other concrete way to see your performance.


tournies, there are online tournies and they're free to enter. also poeple you play will be better and you can talk to them after for advice.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 11, 2015)

You can also try joining a clan. I'm not sure if it's still a thing these days, but back when Brawl was released, clans were everywhere. It's a great way to make friends and practice.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> tournies, there are online tournies and they're free to enter. also poeple you play will be better and you can talk to them after for advice.


But wouldn't it be like A LOT harder to win at a tourney?? I mean I was part of a tournament on this one furry forum that I go to, and the level of competition was RIDICULOUS! 



SkyboundTerror said:


> You can also try joining a clan. I'm not sure if it's still a thing these days, but back when Brawl was released, clans were everywhere. It's a great way to make friends and practice.


We ARE a clan!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2015)

SirRob said:


> But wouldn't it be like A LOT harder to win at a tourney?? I mean I was part of a tournament on this one furry forum that I go to, and the level of competition was RIDICULOUS!
> 
> We ARE a clan!


it's called your place in the tourney, you can tell hgow well you do by how high you place, sides you win against some and lose against others, but th level is more consistent and you can talk with all of those poeple. winning isn't about getting in 1st place.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 11, 2015)

Alastair we need to Smash.( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°) I really need to practice Ness and perfect pivoting.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Alastair we need to Smash.( Í¡Â° ÍœÊ– Í¡Â°) I really need to practice Ness and perfect pivoting.


well we can only play on the 3ds version, and perfect pivioting with that analog stick seems crazy and not somethign i'm looking forward to do.

also one of my friends has become a PM melee elitist and just looks like he's not having any fun at all with the games anymore.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 11, 2015)

Well I only have 3ds version... What day can you battle?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> winning isn't about getting in 1st place.


I think that's the very definition of winning


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I think that's the very definition of winning


yea but it's not how you actually get to win, also there's a difference between being number 1 and winning, you will never ever be number 1 but it's stupid whenever anyone thinks they can be unless they are already pretty much there. there's a process you seem to be under-emphasizing, which is stifling your growth.
also next sunday would be best cause i work all days but sunday.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 11, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea but it's not how you actually get to win, also there's a difference between being number 1 and winning, you will never ever be number 1 but it's stupid whenever anyone thinks they can be unless they are already pretty much there. there's a process you seem to be under-emphasizing, which is stifling your growth.
> also next sunday would be best cause i work all days but sunday.



Ok then sweet.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 11, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea but it's not how you actually get to win, also there's a difference between being number 1 and winning, you will never ever be number 1 but it's stupid whenever anyone thinks they can be unless they are already pretty much there. there's a process you seem to be under-emphasizing, which is stifling your growth.
> also next sunday would be best cause i work all days but sunday.


So basically you're saying, even if I beat someone, I'm not _really_ winning because I'm not the best player in the world. Great!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 11, 2015)

SirRob said:


> So basically you're saying, even if I beat someone, I'm not _really_ winning because I'm not the best player in the world. Great!


no i'm saying even if you lose you need to see the small victories you achieved in the match. 








AS LONG AS YOU LEARN SOMETHING YOU FUCKING WIN CAUSE YOU GET BETTER PLEASE FUCKING REALIZE THAT ALREADY.
okay rage done.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Jan 11, 2015)

-snip-


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2015)

Lol. 

So I played three people in For Glory and lost against all of them. GOOOO FIGGUURREEEE RIGHT???

The first guy beat me with Charizard. Then they switched to Ganondorf, which is like, they intentionally choose the worst matchup just to show how much better they are at the game, lol. So I SD at the beginning because I'm so confident that I'll beat him without losing a stock. And then you know what?! He SDs too!! That like, broke my brain. I just stood there, then walked off and left. Screw you! I don't want your niceness ruining my game!

The second guy, he just kept wiping the floor with me. He crouch spammed as a taunt and BOY did he do that a lot! 
When I get mad at a person, I like showing it by attacking them while they're on the respawn platform. I want to let them know that I hate their guts.

The third guy, he was crushing me too (big surprise) He did something that I've seen people do a lot to me. HE SWITCHED FROM HIS MAIN TO FALCO TO SHOW HOW MUCH BETTER HE IS AT STAR FOX CHARACTERS THAN I AM
This happens like, all the time! I couldn't even stand it this time and just SD'd twice and left.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 12, 2015)

...dude. I don't even know what to tell you anymore. lol


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2015)

Just tell me I suck


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 12, 2015)

So I just dove into SSBU tonight.  I can't be THAT rusty after a few months off of 3DS Smash!

Anyway, my biggest gripe so far:  Why no touchscreen support in the menus (outside of Stage Builder) ?  Seriously, Sakurai, this is the second-and-a-half time you're ignoring a core system spec!  No pointer support in Brawl.  Limited touchscreen support in Smash 3DS....


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 12, 2015)

I agree, Stratadrake. The stage builder is mmmph, though.



SirRob said:


> Just tell me I suck



Your mindset sucks.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Your mindset sucks.


For Glory sucks.



SkyboundTerror said:


> I agree, Stratadrake. The stage builder is mmmph, though.


As much as I like using the stage builder, it is just completely broken. It is more glitchy than Sonic Boom.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Lol.
> 
> So I played three people in For Glory and lost against all of them. GOOOO FIGGUURREEEE RIGHT???
> 
> ...



When people crouch usually it's a way of saying "hi I'm friendly.." Obviously you're not. You seems to tryhard a little too much.  And just seem like an angry person in general. Why such a terrible mindset m8?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2015)

Duke, I would like to play you now.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 12, 2015)

This thread makes me wish I could play the new Smash, simply because I'd love to play a game against SirRob.

Besides that, I'm most curious about how Peach and Fox have changed, while among the new characters Duck Hunt stand out for me. Peach seems much more forced to go offensive now because of turnip 'lag', whereas Fox no longer camps like he could, it seems. Is camping hard in general now?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 12, 2015)

Fox can still camp, he just can't do it as effectively as he could in Brawl. Camping is still easy though and lots of people do it. I do it sometimes!
Two of the biggest improvements is that Fox can no longer be chain grabbed, and his recovery improved dramatically. Honestly, it's a lot less frustrating to play as him because of those improvements. I would totally rank him as a top ten character!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Fox can still camp, he just can't do it as effectively as he could in Brawl. Camping is still easy though and lots of people do it. I do it sometimes!
> Two of the biggest improvements is that Fox can no longer be chain grabbed, and his recovery improved dramatically. Honestly, it's a lot less frustrating to play as him because of those improvements. I would totally rank him as a top ten character!



Sure what's your FC again? Also I need Ness practice so I'd love to fight you.  I'm not all that good at Ness though.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 12, 2015)

Just went against a Lucario who used Aura Sphere so much when I was Ness. Even when I healed every time he used it. He continued to use it anyways. Actually I don't even think he realized it healed me, but anyways I kept baiting him to heal me after I kept destroying him. It was too funny. XD He was really predictable too, but he knew how to shield and roll so I wouldn't really call him a noob, simply bad.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 12, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> When people crouch usually it's a way of saying "hi I'm friendly.." Obviously you're not. You seems to tryhard a little too much.  And just seem like an angry person in general. Why such a terrible mindset m8?


btw did you change your taunt texts to be less bland and more funny/unique/interesting?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 13, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Sure what's your FC again? Also I need Ness practice so I'd love to fight you.  I'm not all that good at Ness though.


My FC is 3394-4061-9856
---

I hate Rosalina so much, I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate her

The fastest way to make me irritated is to beat me with Rosalina, because I hate her guts


----------



## SirRob (Jan 13, 2015)

[yt]_3-2PoCMsr4[/yt]

So, this just happened


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 13, 2015)

Ahh, that reminds me when I won a tournament match because my opponent did the exact same thing. He was so pissed and I laughed at him. Remember, kids. The winner isn't decided until the announcer yells GAME!


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> [yt]_3-2PoCMsr4[/yt]
> 
> So, this just happened


Saw it in a Tourney Match I was watching as well. 
Gotta say, Fox's fair looks really stylish and quick now, and that makes me happy.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 13, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> btw did you change your taunt texts to be less bland and more funny/unique/interesting?



Fun is subjective but I attempted to changed them to be interesting.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> My FC is 3394-4061-9856
> ---
> 
> I hate Rosalina so much, I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate her
> ...



Dat bitch ass space dolphin though. >.> Keep her out of my sight, her and the Ganon flame cannon. GAWD. Flame choke down tilt, is that seriously all every single ganondorf does, so irritating.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> So, this just happened


That's the fun part about star/screen KOs, they take longer to be official.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 13, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Fun is subjective but I attempted to changed them to be interesting.


as long as you tried :3


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Got myself Super Smash Bro 2
After spamming buttons.. I still don't understand how this works


----------



## Kleric (Jan 14, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Got myself Super Smash Bro 2
> After spamming buttons.. I still don't understand how this works


I wish I could teach you my ways... sadly I don't have good enough internet.
I would make you the most masterful Horny Panda the Smash Bros community has ever seen!


----------



## Hewge (Jan 14, 2015)

I've been playing Smash Bros a lot lately! I sure do suck at it, though! Gee golly willikers

I like Bowser, and Charizard. Got to love the big boys.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I wish I could teach you my ways... sadly I don't have good enough internet.
> I would make you the most masterful Horny Panda the Smash Bros community has ever seen!



Teach me how to rape scrubs with bowser. Please... I'll pay you with my body


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh sweet, more people to body with Charizard.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 14, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Oh sweet, more people to body with Charizard.


I only know a handful of characters. I'm not so interested playing characters of games I never tried. I'm so handicapped


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Ahh, that reminds me when I won a tournament match because my opponent did the exact same thing. He was so pissed and I laughed at him. Remember, kids. The winner isn't decided until the announcer yells GAME!


Yeah, they sure aren't decided! It's hard to get mad at that, since it makes for a good show. 
I'm surprised someone would do that in a tournament match though!



Ariosto said:


> Saw it in a Tourney Match I was watching as well.
> Gotta say, Fox's fair looks really stylish and quick now, and that makes me happy.


Fox can't use his fair for a big jump boost like in Brawl though, unfortunately... but I guess his improved recovery makes that point sort of moot. Oddly you can actually use the fair to knock someone straight down, but it's a little tricky to pull off.



DukeTheHusky said:


> Dat bitch ass space dolphin though. >.> Keep her out of my sight, her and the Ganon flame cannon. GAWD. Flame choke down tilt, is that seriously all every single ganondorf does, so irritating.


I think I'm still traumatized by Rosalina having been top tier... I still have no idea how to handle her. I understand Ganondorf a bit more since he's an older character and didn't get much changes... Although I still can't tech out of flame choke. 



Stratadrake said:


> That's the fun part about star/screen KOs, they take longer to be official.


Yeah, REAL FUN [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Fox can't use his fair for a big jump boost like in Brawl though, unfortunately... but I guess his improved recovery makes that point sort of moot. Oddly you can actually use the fair to knock someone straight down, but it's a little tricky to pull off.


Now, this is disappointing, but at least fair's still useful, unlike in _Melee_ and _PM_, where it has restricted uses. I mean, you actually hit people with it, and used it out of a throw quite a few times.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 14, 2015)

So the first person I played today used Samus. I won by just a hair. Then they switched to Rosalina and just utterly destroyed me. _It's like they knew_


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't have the game but I play with my friend sometimes. When I played the first time, we noticed I'm better with Lucario than any other character I tried. Go figure.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> So the first person I played today used Samus. I won by just a hair. Then they switched to Rosalina and just utterly destroyed me. _It's like they knew_



I am disgusted by them for using the bitch ass space dolphin. I have such a strong hatred for her that I refuse to refer to her as what she is actually called. >.>

And Hewge. It's ok, we all start somewhere. But I would enjoy playing you.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 15, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Got myself Super Smash Bro 2
> After spamming buttons.. I still don't understand how this works



I could teach you  But because of a lack of a effective way of communication I'll just send you a couple YouTube videos


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 15, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I could teach you  But because of a lack of a effective way of communication I'll just send you a couple YouTube videos


here's a good video to start showing to poeple to learn the basics of getting good at the game.
[video=youtube;nPMHyD_6uCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMHyD_6uCA[/video]


----------



## Zahros (Jan 16, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> here's a good video to start showing to poeple to learn the basics of getting good at the game.
> [video=youtube;nPMHyD_6uCA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPMHyD_6uCA[/video]


This really does seem useful, I didn't know the first thing :l


----------



## Dirge (Jan 16, 2015)

I like to play as Lucina, she is my main and the only one character that I use well xD


----------



## Kleric (Jan 16, 2015)

Dirge said:


> I like to play as Lucina, she is my main and the only one character that I use well xD


DIRGEE!!!


----------



## Dirge (Jan 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> DIRGEE!!!



Uhm... Hi? xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 17, 2015)

Won the Wii U Smash tourney here at FC2015 woo. I'm happy.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats! Was it easy, or hard?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 17, 2015)

The competition was respectable, so I had to bring my A game. Lots of good smashers (and Lucarios), though there were many derps and SDs that cost players their game. I got to play almost all of my matches on the projector, and man, having the crowd cheer for you and yell out in excitement whenever you pulled a sweet move... it felt GOOD.

The prize was a Japanese Villager Amiibo, but I'm more happy that I got to show of my 'zard.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2015)

Ah, hearing a crowd would freak me out, haha. No surprise about Lucario... I'm sure there were a lot of Fox, too!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 17, 2015)

Any Villagers playing in that tournament?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2015)

Hey Duke, did you want to play today?


----------



## Atemis (Jan 17, 2015)

Playing Shulk is fun, to bad he's mostly shit (and my skills are shit.)
BACKSLASH!!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 17, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Playing Shulk is fun, to bad he's mostly shit (and my skills are shit.)
> BACKSLASH!!



Shulk is not shit. You're just not a good Shulk. :/

And SirRob. Sure what's your fc again? EDIT: Nvm I found your FC. Also I've been kinda off today. .-.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 17, 2015)

Atemis said:


> Playing Shulk is fun, to bad he's mostly shit (and my skills are shit.)
> BACKSLASH!!


I must say, I love when someone is trying to be tough with shulk on FG mode, and they have no idea the range of that, and they do it right off the side


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 17, 2015)

Zahros said:


> I must say, I love when someone is trying to be tough with shulk on FG mode, and they have no idea the range of that, and they do it right off the side



Or if people try to recover with it while attacking if you stand on the edge and Backslash to their death, without grabbing ledge. xD


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Shulk is not shit. You're just not a good Shulk. :/
> 
> And SirRob. Sure what's your fc again? Also I've been kinda off today. .-.


My FC is 3394-4061-9856

I don't want to play you if you're not on your A-game though, so maybe some other time.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> My FC is 3394-4061-9856
> 
> I don't want to play you if you're not on your A-game though, so maybe some other time.



I'll still try. Idk. Last time I played today was about 6 hours ago. Maybe something has changed.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I'll still try. Idk. Last time I played today was about 6 hours ago. Maybe something has changed.


Alright then. I'll get on.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 17, 2015)

There is a ridiculous amount of lag .-. I can't react nearly as fast because of all this. This lag is just disgusting...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2015)

Yes, the lag makes it unplayable. But, I think I was able to handle it better because it was a stuttering lag, rather than an input delay lag. Good game.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Yes, the lag makes it unplayable. But, I think I was able to handle it better because it was a stuttering lag, rather than an input delay lag. Good game.


Shuttering lag as well as input delay messes up my slingshot timing .-. I have to be very precise with it.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2015)

You know what, I think the lag might have been because I was downloading something on my computer. I'd like to try it again.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You know what, I think the lag might have been because I was downloading something on my computer. I'd like to try it again.


Gawd. Letting your porn get in the way of everything, even smash!? Come on you can do better than that.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2015)

Actually, I think the lag might be because my parents are using Netflix. In any case it's definitely on my end, since all of my For Glory matches have had the same lag.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Ah, hearing a crowd would freak me out, haha. No surprise about Lucario... I'm sure there were a lot of Fox, too!



It was exhilerating, and I didn't notice the size of the crowd until I turned around, otherwise I would have gotten way too nervous. There was only one Fox player... but he wasn't great.

Oh, and zero Villagers.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 17, 2015)

Was it me? I bet it was me. 

How many people were in the tournament, do you know? If there was a big crowd, there must have been a good amount of players too, yeah?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 18, 2015)

There were 32 players, with some subs to spare. This could have easily been a 64 player competition if there were more Wii Us and had a bigger room... and was held Saturday instead of Friday. It's surprising how good furries are at this game. lol

You would have gone up in the brackets, I think. Besides, I heard the Fox player was just there to troll. Fox needed a real representative.


----------



## Atemis (Jan 18, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> There were 32 players, with some subs to spare. This could have easily been a 64 player competition if there were more Wii Us and had a bigger room... and was held Saturday instead of Friday. It's surprising how good furries are at this game. lol
> 
> You would have gone up in the brackets, I think. Besides, I heard the Fox player was just there to troll. Fox needed a real representative.


A lot of people get competetive when playing smash; for me it's a game for blowing off steam. I'm shit and I like it that way.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 18, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> There were 32 players, with some subs to spare. This could have easily been a 64 player competition if there were more Wii Us and had a bigger room... and was held Saturday instead of Friday. It's surprising how good furries are at this game. lol
> 
> You would have gone up in the brackets, I think. Besides, I heard the Fox player was just there to troll. Fox needed a real representative.


ah cool i just won a tourney at the university i graduated from, 29 poeple in it. went WFT all the way which was nice, the best players there were about my level and i'm surprised by how well i did against one of my friends who normally beats me. managed to win against his peach because of a 56% spike on him with the Side-B on our second stocks.

also it sucks now one of my friends is a melee/ PM elitist, all he did during the tourney was make slight comments about how certain things in smash 4 are sucky or dumb.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 18, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Shulk is not shit. You're just not a good Shulk. :/


He's clusterfuck at best.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 18, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> There were 32 players, with some subs to spare. This could have easily been a 64 player competition if there were more Wii Us and had a bigger room... and was held Saturday instead of Friday. It's surprising how good furries are at this game. lol
> 
> You would have gone up in the brackets, I think. Besides, I heard the Fox player was just there to troll. Fox needed a real representative.


32 players is impressive! 
Well, it's not hard to be "good" at this game, at least compared to other fighting games. And since it's got casual appeal, lots of people are gonna play it and get good. Until more stuff like perfect pivoting is found, there won't be too much of a gap between the average players and the great players.

Ahaha, I would've lost during registration.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 18, 2015)

SirRob said:


> 32 players is impressive!
> Well, it's not hard to be "good" at this game, at least compared to other fighting games. And since it's got casual appeal, lots of people are gonna play it and get good. Until more stuff like perfect pivoting is found, there won't be too much of a gap between the average players and the great players.
> 
> Ahaha, I would've lost during registration.


there is and it's in the thought process, the smash series always required more active thought in games compared to fighting games and less training. there is a noticible gap between average and great players because of how throughough the great players think about the game. it's like in divekick, a 2 button game with no analog stick, it has no technical skill and anyone can do anything in the game after like 3 minutes of playing. yet the great players will always beat the average players because of how they think. smash is the same way though on a technical level more complex.

also in talking about shulk, he's not a great character and hard to use so since people are lazy it means he's bad right now.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 18, 2015)

You're right, the game is just as much about predicting your opponent and 'mindgames' as much as it is technical skill.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 18, 2015)

Anyone else hate it when someone barely beats you then goes your main character the next round to try to prove they ar better than you at your own game? No, -_- Villager is not fricking easy, you think you're better than me because you beat me once then think you can play my main better than me? Haha, No. You thought you'd win. You played my game, and lost, you cocky bastard. That's what happens, you think you will win because you think you're better, then you get your ass kicked. -_- The people who do that disgust me. *Rant Over*


----------



## SirRob (Jan 18, 2015)

Just today, I was fighting against a Greninja in For Glory. I lost two matches and won the third one. The guy then switched to Fox (with my palette swap), and I was like SERIOUSLY?! They beat me. So I switched to Greninja (as his palette swap) against his Fox and managed to beat him (and I was like SERIOUSLY?!). Then we had a few more matches, and it was Fox vs. Fox again, and I won and was like TAKE THAT! And then I checked his profile and it turned out he was a Fox main all along. And I was like, "Oh"


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 18, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Anyone else hate it when someone barely beats you then goes your main character the next round to try to prove they ar better than you at your own game? No, -_- Villager is not fricking easy, you think you're better than me because you beat me once then think you can play my main better than me? Haha, No. You thought you'd win. You played my game, and lost, you cocky bastard. That's what happens, you think you will win because you think you're better, then you get your ass kicked. -_- The people who do that disgust me. *Rant Over*



i have only really had that happen twice on me, prolly cause everyone is too scared to even try to use WFT and the ones who did failed pretty badly X3


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 18, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i have only really had that happen twice on me, prolly cause everyone is too scared to even try to use WFT and the ones who did failed pretty badly X3



Charizard's life story on revenge matches.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i have only really had that happen twice on me, prolly cause everyone is too scared to even try to use WFT and the ones who did failed pretty badly X3



I have it happen quite often. People think Villager is just planting trees and camping. No every time someone grows the tree I bait them into chopping it so I can pocket it. I just end up kicking their butts by comboing them into oblivion. They played my game, I know the rules much better than them, and so every time it ends with me winning. It still pisses me off. And it's now painful to watch bad villagers, I only use the tree once or twice in a fight usually...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 19, 2015)

I would like to play someone! Good, bad, serious, not so serious, anyone!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 20, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i have only really had that happen twice on me, prolly cause everyone is too scared to even try to use WFT and the ones who did failed pretty badly X3



I really like Wii fit, I like how they move and I think I could be good at them. But sadly they are too short ranged for my taste. Maybe I should try pivot grab with them, if I can do it fine with ness and villager I can do it with them too!


----------



## Zahros (Jan 20, 2015)

So I have a question, I've mostly played online, but lately I've been trying to actually experience Master Fortress, what's a recommended, easy way to, well, stay alive against Master/Crazy hands and the other forms? I'm fine till up at that point


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2015)

Just learn their attack patterns. Once you know what to look out for and when, it's really a pretty simple fight. Also, abuse custom equipment. Extra defense helps a ton, and you don't really need speed in the last stage.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Also, abuse custom equipment.



ugh, derp, I forgot you could even use that x.x

I'm not that bright sometimes


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 20, 2015)

Be careful with equipment, though. If your speed stat is low, your jumps will lower in height as well. Low jumps are a pain in the Master Fortress segment.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2015)

Ah, I guess that's true, huh? 

Terror, can I play you? Like, 5 matches maybe? I'll behave


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 20, 2015)

Sorry, but I'm busy with something else right now, and I'll be out for the remainder of the night. Does Thursday work for you?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2015)

Thursday should be fine, yeah. I will look forward to it!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

Welp, I just learned that the landmaster has a limit on how long it can stay airborne! I'm sure my teammate was just staring in horror as I just slowly fell down the pit.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

I really want to be able to test myself against you guys, but my internet simply is a failure for these kinds of things. I tried one online match, and it was 100% lag.
The struggle of Satellite Internet...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

Well how much lag is 100% lag? And what kind of lag is it?


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well how much lag is 100% lag? And what kind of lag is it?


Like it takes approximately 5 seconds for the game to process which button I pressed... and to the point where my opponent committed suicide..


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

I really wish I could play with you guys. Damn errors

I'll just sit on the corner practicing Rosalina alone


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Like it takes approximately 5 seconds for the game to process which button I pressed... and to the point where my opponent committed suicide..


Do you mean a 5 second input delay? Because that would be reeaaalllyyy bad. 
If the game freezes for 5 seconds every so often, that's different, and more playable.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> I really wish I could play with you guys. Damn errors
> 
> I'll just sit on the corner practicing Rosalina alone


what errors are you getting? o:


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

018-0516


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Do you mean a 5 second input delay? Because that would be reeaaalllyyy bad.
> If the game freezes for 5 seconds every so often, that's different, and more playable.


Yeah, 5 second input delay. It's not random freezing only at certain points, it's just constantly like that.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 21, 2015)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> 018-0516




http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/wf...p?error_code=018-0516&system=3DS&locale=en_US

according to that, it could be a network firewall o:


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Yeah, 5 second input delay. It's not random freezing only at certain points, it's just constantly like that.


I want to play you, just for the novelty of that. I could not even imagine.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I want to play you, just for the novelty of that. I could not even imagine.


I can try.. xD
How does one find specific people? I'm too much of a newb for Online play on the Wii U.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I can try.. xD
> How does one find specific people? I'm too much of a newb for Online play on the Wii U.


Home menu/Wii U Startup screen -> Friend list -> + Register Friend -> Add username -> Wait for person to add you -> Start up Smash Bros -> Go online and select 'With Friends' -> Make or join a room

My Wii U name is SirRobX, if you wanna try it out!


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Home menu/Wii U Startup screen -> Friend list -> + Register Friend -> Add username -> Wait for person to add you -> Start up Smash Bros -> Go online and select 'With Friends' -> Make or join a room
> 
> My Wii U name is SirRobX, if you wanna try it out!


Alright, let me set things up real quick and I'll get to you.
Edit: You should get a friend request from MrOrdun


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

Your Mii looks just like your fursona!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

It's not the worst lag I've ever played in. It certainly isn't five seconds. You're very good, good games!


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Your Mii looks just like your fursona!


Hehe, I'm quite proud of myself managing to do that.



SirRob said:


> It's not the worst lag I've ever played in. It certainly isn't five seconds. You're very good, good games!


I did exaggerate a little, but it's still not something you can prove your skill in. Regardless, that was fun! 
Maybe someday I'll come find you when I have the opportunity to have a good connection, perhaps at my friends house.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2015)

I wonder how garth made his mii look like a werewolf.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 21, 2015)

I simply make my Mii to actually look like me. XD But oh well it seems like that's just me...


----------



## Kleric (Jan 21, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I simply make my Mii to actually look like me. XD But oh well it seems like that's just me...


Oh, so did I originally. But then I randomly decided to try to make a Khajiit... and then it actually ended up turning out well, so now it's actually my account's Mii. 

Edit: Here, I'll provide a picture for those who didn't get to see.
(Nevermind, all pictures just hate me now for some reason)
I wish I could've given him a blonde goatee, but that would've also made part of his nose blonde... :|


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow, I just played the most AWESOME person in For Glory. I dunno if he was a Fox main or if he was just humoring me (his profile picture had Mario as an icon.. hmm!) but we played Fox vs. Fox the whole time for like at least a solid half hour or so. And we were neck and neck the whole time! His play style was totally similar to mine and ugh, it was just the most fun I've had in For Glory yet. 

Edit: He accepted my friend request! Aaaahh!!


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2015)

I was testing to see if my custom stages are glitch proof. And the answer is... nope


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 22, 2015)

I like that last screenshot. It's rather... cinematic.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2015)

Totally the opening scene of a noir film. 

Do you know when you'll be free today?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 22, 2015)

I can play in about an hour, if that's cool with you.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2015)

Should be fine, yeah. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 22, 2015)

Now is good?


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2015)

Now is good. Wii U or 3DS?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 22, 2015)

Wii U, please. I've already booted the game up and waiting online.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2015)

Good games, you just totally schooled me with Ms. bottom tier!

I've actually been using Charizard in For Fun mode a lot, just to get a better sense of the character. I was preparing for you! I also saved some replays... one day I will beat you!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 22, 2015)

You came close in a lot of those matches - I was genuinely scared. I tried predicting your hopping with a Flare Blitz, but that didn't work out so well at times, haha. That Fox of yours is so hard to punish.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2015)

Yeah one thing I noticed lately with my play style is that, even just jumping can be really punishable. I need to be more aware of positioning and cover myself with back airs. 
Flare Blitz is scary, although it's likely not as effective against fast characters in general. At least, when you know to look out for it. What's REALLY scary is Rock Smash. It's punishable, but since I was really aggressive you were able to shut down a good amount of my attempts nab a KO.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 22, 2015)

Hopping does seem to work with the fast, high jumping characters when combating the heavies. They can't do much to punish it unless you decide to hop over and behind them. 

It's not easy predicting an incoming attack to trade with Rock Smash. I admit I go a little crazy with it and hope someone runs into it, and the times when I do predict intelligently, I feel more lucky than anything.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 22, 2015)

Fox definitely has an advantage over heavier characters. Having used Charizard myself, I can definitely agree with you that it is not at all easy to land a Rock Smash as a defense against a KO move. Heck... for heavy characters I think it's hard to land pretty much anything. They're so slow! Luck is always a factor when it comes to prediction, but skill and thought are even more important factors. Besides, luck is on both sides.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2015)

I just passed 1000 battles in the 3DS version and my win rate's at a solid 60% after so many setbacks trying to get there. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuB1S_avUWw


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 23, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I just passed 1000 battles in the 3DS version and my win rate's at a solid 60% after so many setbacks trying to get there. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuB1S_avUWw



Congrats!~ I've almost hit 70% :3 I wrecked my win rate when the game first came out... Sooooo xD Also, I would like to fight you again. Though I will not be using Villager, Fox is too much of a pain to deal with with Villager. You are actually one of two Foxes who I've been against who I have so much trouble with as Villager. So many people go Fox to try to counter Villager on For Glory then end up failing... I think I'll use Mr. GW against you. Also I've been trying out CF, I kinda like him.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 23, 2015)

Well we can fight today if you want.

---

Also I'm playing a Villager right now in For Glory and I'm relatively sure Villager's got the upper hand in the matchup. His aerials just totally shut Fox down, and Fox can't edge guard against him either.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm trying to get the Group Event milestones by myself. I wonder if succeeding would be considered an accomplishment, or a failure.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 24, 2015)

So, I'm debating on holding a small tournament here soon, and I was wondering who would be interested, and on a side note, helping me set this all up, I think it will be both versions since everyone who has the wii u version, has a 3ds and not everyone has a wii u, but I was wanting more input on this. The prize I would be contributing would be something from this artist http://www.furaffinity.net/user/niixie/ , and I've already spoken to her about it, I was thinking it would be either the winners fursona (or a character if multiple)  dressed as a smash character of their choosing, or possibly alongside the character, but also anyone who would want to contribute their own would be welcome! But let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 24, 2015)

I've been doing real good recently. 
I'm learning more and more combos I could use as Toon Link, and have been getting some good replays of 4 to 1 kills in stock matches against level 9 AI.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm always up for a tournament. v:


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 25, 2015)

i don't like online tournies if they last for more than a day. cause it's just too much adrenaline/nerves for such an extended period of time. also now with work i really only have sundays free.


----------



## Zahros (Jan 25, 2015)

Well, perhaps it could be done within a sunday then, but I know either way it'll have to work for everyone's (that joins) schedules


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm open Sunday afternoons. And SirRob you don't shine spam all the time, which is what I like about you but Foxes and Falcos usually just shine spam against me and it's boring and annoying since all my good moves are projectiles. Plus Fox when used right is too fast for me to keep up with, they rush me down very easily. Rushing down the Villager preventing them from setting up much is really the main way to beat us. And I usually refuse to play campy Villager because that's boring and cheap.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 26, 2015)

I love when poeple spam reflectors in fear of WFT's sun salutation cause then I just run up and grab them for easy damage. reflectors are really easy to punish if used not on reaction to projectiles.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2015)

I can't spam reflector when there's an input delay


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 26, 2015)

Why are people having their 3rd wave of amiibos?


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 26, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Why are people having their 3rd wave of amiibos?



So far I only have Peekatyou, a furry's wet dream and blue a furry's wet dream. I'm also gonna get flying red Godzilla, I kind of want to get all the Pokermans.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 26, 2015)

I have Fox and that's it. Really wasn't a good idea for them to launch Amiibo with the best one. Now I have no desire for the rest.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 26, 2015)

I'll be getting myself a Toon Link Amiibo once they're available. I'll also do what I can do to make it more unique by likely just painting it to a different costume color.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 27, 2015)

1177 wins and 153 losses with Charizard.

This excites me. Also, I play this game too much.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm at like 1005 W 410 L I think. I'll check in a few. I know I'm at like 70.5% as opposed to my old 31% back when I mained Greninja. xD

EDIT: 1010 W, 405 L, Win Rate 71.37%, Last 10: 100%, Last 50: 94%, Last 100: 87%


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 28, 2015)

Wow, not bad at all! You're working your way up. We'll have to play again sometime.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 28, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I'm at like 1005 W 410 L I think. I'll check in a few. I know I'm at like 70.5% as opposed to my old 31% back when I mained Greninja. xD
> 
> EDIT: 1010 W, 405 L, Win Rate 71.37%, Last 10: 100%, Last 50: 94%, Last 100: 87%


nice


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 28, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Wow, not bad at all! You're working your way up. We'll have to play again sometime.



Sure. I can play now. But if I end up doing something else before you respond message my on steam or something on Friday.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 28, 2015)

Mmm, can't do now. I'm busy myself at the moment. It'll have to be Friday.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 28, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Mmm, can't do now. I'm busy myself at the moment. It'll have to be Friday.



OK then. And I'm saying this ahead of time because I know my own play style patterns. But since you main charizard, expect me to keep my distance. XD I am pretty dang good with Villager's slingshot and don't charge at me when I'm landing. I normally play quite offensive, which is unusual for most Villagers. :3 Just a tip.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 28, 2015)

I guess it's only fair I give you a tip. 

Don't get comfy around ledges. Charizard is a master of ledge denials.


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 29, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I'm open Sunday afternoons. And SirRob you don't shine spam all the time, which is what I like about you but Foxes and Falcos usually just shine spam against me and it's boring and annoying since all my good moves are projectiles. Plus Fox when used right is too fast for me to keep up with, they rush me down very easily. Rushing down the Villager preventing them from setting up much is really the main way to beat us. And I usually refuse to play campy Villager because that's boring and cheap.


I would argue that it's equally boring to spam projectiles (if not moreso), unless of course you're megaman, in which case you don't have much choice in the matter.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 29, 2015)

Still couldn't approach him because all my smash attacks don't have much range as well as being pushed away by shine when I use my also short range aerials. I play Villager, I'm still in the same boat as Mega Man. Sling shot and lloid is really a Villager's main thing. And if I sit there with tree the fight would go no where, especially with a 5 minute timer. Just a waste of time.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone else watching and keeping up with Apex 2015?


----------



## BlitzCo (Jan 31, 2015)

For some reason, when I play SSB, I get really angry for no reason. I'm even pissed when I win a online multiplayer match. Just imagine the angry grandpa playing SSB wii u and that's basically how I act


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 31, 2015)

I think you might just have anger issues. LOL


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 31, 2015)

Didn't Apex get rescheduled because of something happening?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 31, 2015)

Something about the old venue being condemned by the fire marshal, but the Smash community managed to get a new venue for the event. Now they're hustling to cram a 3-day event into 2 days.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> For some reason, when I play SSB, I get really angry for no reason. I'm even pissed when I win a online multiplayer match. Just imagine the angry grandpa playing SSB wii u and that's basically how I act


You and me both dude
We should play each other some time


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 31, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You and me both dude
> We should play each other some time



Ragefest. You two will block each other by the end of that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 31, 2015)

not sure if anyone else is watching, but here's a link to the livestream of the biggest smash tourney in the world. it's going on all this weekend.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 31, 2015)

SirRob, I'm at my friends house with good internet... I must challenge you.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2015)

Kleric said:


> SirRob, I'm at my friends house with good internet... I must challenge you.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Yqflb4xU2Q&t=4s


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jan 31, 2015)

Captain Falcon hits 1 really good knee, and I live (thank sakurai for DI) and then he tries going for a bunch of knees and I end up punishing and killing him with bowling ball. I then start comboing him like crazy after respawn and he either raged or failed and used Falcon Kick into the lower blast zone. I guess he felt like he didn't really kneed to kill me. *ba dum tss*


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2015)

Good matches. I'm pretty surprised... for someone who can't normally play online, you're really good. I feel like you were able to adapt to me well.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 31, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Good matches. I'm pretty surprised... for someone who can't normally play online, you're really good. I feel like you were able to adapt to me well.



Yes, very good games. I'm not quite cut out for your Fox... yet.. 
And it was all those Level 9 AI prepping me... they did something I guess for the real thing.

Edit: And yeah, you should've noticed that I kept instinctively taunting after each kill... I got too used to doing that offline and forgot they made messages. xD


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2015)

Aww, come on, I don't play like a level 9 cpu... right??? RIGHT??? ...I can't do the shenanigans cpus can pull off.


----------



## Kleric (Jan 31, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Aww, come on, I don't play like a level 9 cpu... right??? RIGHT??? ...I can't do the shenanigans cpus can pull off.


You play better than them of course, that should be evident. Normally I end matches with them with 4 to 1 kills, even do decently alright with 2 level 9 AI teamed up against me.
I'm just too used to the AI's playstyle, I can't handle actual combos and all the stuff you do. xD


----------



## SirRob (Jan 31, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Edit: And yeah, you should've noticed that I kept instinctively taunting after each kill... I got too used to doing that offline and forgot they made messages. xD


Well it's okay to taunt, and most people will let you finish your taunt..! But! To me, a taunt is a taunt! 



Kleric said:


> You play better than them of course, that should be evident. Normally I end matches with them with 4 to 1 kills, even do decently alright with 2 level 9 AI teamed up against me.
> I'm just too used to the AI's playstyle, I can't handle actual combos and all the stuff you do. xD


You seemed to manage it pretty well. You should have recorded some of those matches to study the matchup! Although I guess, you can play me whenever you want. [noparse][/noparse]
Toon Link's boomerang is a hazard, especially in your hands. It was very smart of you to hold off on using arrows, since those are easily reflected. You seem to have a good edge guarding game as well.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 1, 2015)

I wanna fight Kleric but I can't deal with the lag. I have to be really on point with my timing and even slight lag messes me up. But if there is lag I may have to go Mr. GW


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

When there's lag, dick around. It's the only solution!

I've been playing an insane amount of Crazy Orders ahahahahem, and the amount of busted equipment I've gathered.... well, see for yourself. 








The downsides to the equipment are hardly downsides when you consider the stat upgrades. I feel like a damned cheater whenever I use this custom set, and man, does cheating feel good.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 1, 2015)

I did hear that Tempest was one of the cheapest custom moves in the game.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

Incredibly cheap. It charges fast, it KO's fast, and the wind box is strong enough to push players into the blast zone even if they weren't directly in front of Ike. 

It's incredibly fun to use, too, but you'll live the rest of your life as a cheap bastard.


Edit: Then again, I've mostly been using this set in Crazy Orders, and the damage ratio is tilted in your favor. It's cheap, but probably not as cheap as I'm making it out to be.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 1, 2015)

Skybound I forgot I was supposed to fight you.... Wanna play now?


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 1, 2015)

Have any of you guys tried to fight master core on 8.5 difficulty? Me (as fox, unsurprisingly) and my brother (as Greninja) managed to do it, after a million restarts


----------



## Zahros (Feb 1, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> Have any of you guys tried to fight master core on 8.5 difficulty? Me (as fox, unsurprisingly) and my brother (as Greninja) managed to do it, after a million restarts


I recently beat him at that difficulty, took forever, but it was worth xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

I have no life. I've beaten Classic on 9.0 with over a dozen characters, eheh. 



DukeTheHusky said:


> Skybound I forgot I was supposed to fight you.... Wanna play now?



Oh damn, that's right. I can play now, though not for long.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 1, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I have no life. I've beaten Classic on 9.0 with over a dozen characters, eheh.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh damn, that's right. I can play now, though not for long.



We're in the same boat about the no life thing. Lol Classic 9.0 isn't all that hard anymore. Only took me like 5 tries and now I do it just fine.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 1, 2015)

LOL missed slingshot and killed by rage side smash. xD Oh well. At least I can figure out what Charizard does now. :3
Also... Teach me how to play on platforms >.< Too much For Glory. I am absolutely terrible on platforms .-.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

Classic and All-Star are so much easier this time around, so that might have something to do with it.

Edit: Oh my god, Ness. Such a pain to fight!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't know how to react to a Charizard. xD So I hate the fact I'm losing but I am glad I finally get to know what he does.

Edit: >.< Sorry for playing super campy. I prefer not to, but I can't really play up close to you.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

That's where I get my biggest advantage. A decent Charizard player is a thing of legend. lol


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 1, 2015)

OH COME ON!!!
I have a feeling you're going easy on me right now and I don't like it...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

My playstyle changes according to what character I'm fighting. I'm not going easy on you. I have an easier time facing certain characters than I do others. Ness and Fox are probably my biggest pains. 

This will be my final game. I gotta head out soon.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 1, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> My playstyle changes according to what character I'm fighting. I'm not going easy on you. I have an easier time facing certain characters than I do others. Ness and Fox are probably my biggest pains.
> 
> This will be my final game. I gotta head out soon.



You still beat me when I play Ness. Is there some problem with my playstyle? Am I too predictable, I really don't know. I'm kinda frustrated right now.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 1, 2015)

You SD'ing when trying to recover with Ness only did me favors. 

You were being predictable at times, but all in all, I had the advantage over Villager. Like I said a few days ago, Charizard excels at ledge guarding and punishing, and I took every opportunity I could. Villager's recovery can be easily toyed with because of the balloons extending my hitboxes, as well as the Lloid Rocket putting you in perfect position for a meteor smash or back air. 

If I got in close, you had to retreat because like you said, you can't fight Charizard up close. Up close, I don't mind trading Rock Smashes and Fly attacks when you think you had the KO. That tree is my biggest problem, but Flare Blitz often scoffs at it. 

You do have to work on some of the timing of Villager's attacks. I saw right through those falling forward and back airs, though there was a notable amount of lag so that might be to blame.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 1, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> You SD'ing when trying to recover with Ness only did me favors.
> 
> You were being predictable at times, but all in all, I had the advantage over Villager. Like I said a few days ago, Charizard excels at ledge guarding and punishing, and I took every opportunity I could. Villager's recovery can be easily toyed with because of the balloons extending my hitboxes, as well as the Lloid Rocket putting you in perfect position for a meteor smash or back air.
> 
> ...



With Ness, those were just epic fails. xD I normally dislike playing campy, so you know I was not happy about basically being forced to play that way. But yeah I do see how Charizard has the advantage. Flare Blitz's range confuses me on the impact, I think I'm safe behind the tree then the explosion hits me. But yes there was some lag, and I said it earlier, even a slight amount of lag messes with my timing. I figured you saw through them but I kept going anyways to make sure you stop long enough for me to at least land. Villager has a very hard time when being rushed to the point where i can't set up anything. And everytime you started ledge guarding me I couldn't use the balloons every time because their distance gets shorter for every usage without a certain time interval between them. I couldn't really neutral air (aka Villager's safest approach besides slingshot) because of what seemed like your disjointed hitboxes. Your super armor blocks pretty much anything except the Tree, and the bowling ball did almost nothing except the down low kill and I dropped it in time for you to run into it with flare blitz. I do feel I did better with Ness, but felt really open because again, I can't get close to you because of the super armor and you can edge guard me with flamethrower. I'm still working on the double PKT2.

Anyways, I do appreciate you for fighting me and giving me the feedback, even though I now lost my will to win anything for the next day or so....


----------



## Zahros (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone up for some tomorrow? (or today depending on where you live) it's 3:30am here in Nevada as I'm typing this

ALSO, anyone got any club nintendo codes lying around? :V


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 2, 2015)

Zahros said:


> Anyone up for some tomorrow? (or today depending on where you live) it's 3:30am here in Nevada as I'm typing this
> 
> ALSO, anyone got any club nintendo codes lying around? :V


I'll fight you if you have 3DS version. And Nope, I already registered for mah free mootoo.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 2, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I'll fight you if you have 3DS version. And Nope, I already registered for mah free mootoo.



okay, my FC is 5386-7957-7797 c:, and yeah, I can't wait for my mewtwo either, but I meant any for any game, the rewards are up, and I can only get one of the games I want ._ .


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 3, 2015)

I completely forgot about you. .-. Good thing I have yet another snow day today, so I have all day to play.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 4, 2015)

[yt]KQEOvZ3V3Bo[/yt]

omfg


----------



## Zahros (Feb 5, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I completely forgot about you. .-. Good thing I have yet another snow day today, so I have all day to play.


I realize I forgot this time D: but we'll get to it eventually x.x


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 5, 2015)

Zahros said:


> I realize I forgot this time D: but we'll get to it eventually x.x


I have tomorrow after I get out of school.  I could now but I'm not in the mood for Smash.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 5, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I have tomorrow after I get out of school.  I could now but I'm not in the mood for Smash.


alrighty, that works for me :3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 5, 2015)

WOO! I've been on a roll these past two days.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 6, 2015)

Zahros said:


> alrighty, that works for me :3


I did not forget. Just went to a friend's house to play Smash. I'm ready when you are.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 6, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I did not forget. Just went to a friend's house to play Smash. I'm ready when you are.


getting on now :3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 6, 2015)

Zahros said:


> getting on now :3


Ok I made the room, didn't notice you at first. XD I was kicking ass on FG.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 6, 2015)

Woah there internet. o-O Random much? I'm gonna go make some food then I'll be back to fight more.
I'll start the room again.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 6, 2015)

okay, only a couple more for me though xD


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 6, 2015)

Why only a few? xD Oh btw. I'm still trying to figure out your playstyle so I've been keeping to my basic attack pattern. You've probably noticed though.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 6, 2015)

because gotta go make some food soon, andyeah, I can tell the villager is your main xD, and yeah, I have no, specific style I don't think :v, but either way, sorry for sucking, I've been spoiled by the wii u version x.x


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 6, 2015)

Lol it's Ok. I decided to practice with Ness. But yeah, Villager is my main.  Ness and Mr. Game and Watch are my secondary. I recently picked up Ness so I still need alot of practice.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 6, 2015)

you still seem to kick my ass xD


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 6, 2015)

For one thing, do not use your recovery move as an actual attack, it leaves you very open if you miss and it is NOT safe at all. That goes for any character (Unless there's that rare account you get a kill with it, i.e. Ness). Also stop using your down air as Link every time I get under you.  Not trying to be a jerk here, I just want to help.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 6, 2015)

I know, it works sometimes though


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 6, 2015)

Zahros said:


> I know, it works sometimes though


Yeah. Also I would've been surprised if you didn't win Toon Link Vs Mr. GW. GW has no projectiles. xD No good projectiles anyways.
EDIT: Had to stop there. I almost forgot about my Pizza in the oven. I'm going to go eat it now. xD Thanks for the fights.  I enjoyed fighting you.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 6, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Yeah. Also I would've been surprised if you didn't win Toon Link Vs Mr. GW. GW has no projectiles. xD No good projectiles anyways.
> EDIT: Had to stop there. I almost forgot about my Pizza in the oven. I'm going to go eat it now. xD Thanks for the fights.  I enjoyed fighting you.


alrighty, and likewise ^^, I should maybe practice more later anyways xD


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 6, 2015)

Zahros said:


> alrighty, and likewise ^^, I should maybe practice more later anyways xD


I could message you some tips on how to take care of Villager in general and myself :3


----------



## Zahros (Feb 6, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I could message you some tips on how to take care of Villager in general and myself :3



sure, but completely up to you ^^


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 7, 2015)

I could play someone on 3ds today/tomorrow maybes


----------



## SirRob (Feb 10, 2015)

With the new patch for the 3DS version, you can now share replays, screenshots and Miis with your friends! It was a good excuse for me to go back to Smash and get $@#&*!^ by a Ness player.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 11, 2015)

So like... yeah. Lucario with trade-off attacker and two all-around trade-off perks is pretty busted.

The game adds 90% to my damage percentage at the start of every round, and the healing after every round does nothing to stop this damage. I'm essentially riding at 330%+ every time I start a match. Lucario likes this.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah, I'd imagine. I wonder if that's better than going pure strength equips.

I watched the video you posted on the 3DS version! What the how did you DO that?? Can you like, tech off a wall??!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 11, 2015)

You can tech off a wall after a spike - perfect timing isn't crucial, but it helps to aim yourself towards the wall. It also helps to be playing on a stage with lower walls, haha. 

The Captain Falcon in the replay got cocky and should have just let me fall. I was all out of jumps, but the techs granted me two extra jumps.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 11, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> So like... yeah. Lucario with trade-off attacker and two all-around trade-off perks is pretty busted.
> 
> The game adds 90% to my damage percentage at the start of every round, and the healing after every round does nothing to stop this damage. I'm essentially riding at 330%+ every time I start a match. Lucario likes this.


I found the same thing as well, but didn't find it as useful since during Crazy Orders I'm bound to be hit and killed eventually.
I prefer to go with a Home-run Bat, Quick Batter, and a Vampire equip. I stay at 0% basically all the time, and end the rounds very quickly to allow so many more to be played within the 10 minute time limit. And when it's time to fight Crazy & Master Hand, I just damage myself in the round just before so I'll have some extra health to go with.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 11, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I found the same thing as well, but didn't find it as useful since during Crazy Orders I'm bound to be hit and killed eventually.
> I prefer to go with a Home-run Bat, Quick Batter, and a Vampire equip. I stay at 0% basically all the time, and end the rounds very quickly to allow so many more to be played within the 10 minute time limit. And when it's time to fight Crazy & Master Hand, I just damage myself in the round just before so I'll have some extra health to go with.



I also have a similar set, but I have this issue of missing every bat swing, eheh. It's frustrating for me, but effective. 

Did you try the Snaring Aura Sphere custom with Lucario? It's fantastic for Lucario's aura abuse. Bots are stupid enough to walk straight into it, and it can usually KO after a second sphere.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 11, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I also have a similar set, but I have this issue of missing every bat swing, eheh. It's frustrating for me, but effective.
> 
> Did you try the Snaring Aura Sphere custom with Lucario? It's fantastic for Lucario's aura abuse. Bots are stupid enough to walk straight into it, and it can usually KO after a second sphere.


I suppose I haven't for Crazy Orders, perhaps I'll try that next time.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 11, 2015)

Skybound, check your 3DS Replay Share. xD I found this really good CF and we had 2 amazing fights. Oh and I found a Diddy ( >.>) But PIVOT GRAB WIN!!! And that tech on the meteor smash against that CF in your video. xD Too good. Also SirRob... That guy who suicided for you was being nice and omg that last death of yours. xD That's funny, but ouch. I wouldn't challenge that as Fox anymore. But I would've thought it would reflect .-. but I'm guessing since it's his body being launched PKT becomes an entity instead of a projectile.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 11, 2015)

That Diddy was reaching desperately for a grab and hit. Nice stuff with the pivot grab!

I'll check out the other replays later tonight.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 11, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> You can tech off a wall after a spike - perfect timing isn't crucial, but it helps to aim yourself towards the wall. It also helps to be playing on a stage with lower walls, haha.
> 
> The Captain Falcon in the replay got cocky and should have just let me fall. I was all out of jumps, but the techs granted me two extra jumps.


That's crazy! I'll have to practice that, although it seems so situational I'm not sure how I'd go about doing that, haha.



DukeTheHusky said:


> Skybound, check your 3DS Replay Share. xD I found this really good CF and we had 2 amazing fights. Oh and I found a Diddy ( >.>) But PIVOT GRAB WIN!!! And that tech on the meteor smash against that CF in your video. xD Too good. Also SirRob... That guy who suicided for you was being nice and omg that last death of yours. xD That's funny, but ouch. I wouldn't challenge that as Fox anymore. But I would've thought it would reflect .-. but I'm guessing since it's his body being launched PKT becomes an entity instead of a projectile.


That was a good guy. We had lots of matches. 
I think reflecting the PK Thunder should be a good strategy, but it's something I have to practice. Ness's recovery is his greatest weakness, so if I don't learn to exploit it then I'm at a disadvantage.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 11, 2015)

I am really annoyed by Fox's new voice in SSB Wii U, whoever chose the voice actor needs to be sacked.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

The one doing his voice is Fox's original (US) voice actor.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 12, 2015)

I like Fox with a Japanese accent. It's so...quirky.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Isn't it the VA from the remake?


It is. It's the same guy.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 12, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Isn't it the VA from the remake?


Smash 4, SF 64 and SF64R - Mike West
Brawl and Assault - Jim Walker 
Melee and Adventure - Steve Malpass
Smash 64 - Shinobu Satochi
SF snes - Dan Owsen


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

I was gonna correct you about Melee, then I remembered Fox had a different voice in cutscenes than he did in battle. Weird, although I guess Brawl and Smash 4 do the same thing. :S


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I was gonna correct you about Melee, then I remembered Fox had a different voice in cutscenes than he did in battle. Weird, although I guess Brawl and Smash 4 do the same thing. :S


Shinobu was also in 64 and melee. He was replaced by Kenji Nojima who did Assault, Brawl and Smash 4


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

[yt]9ynmwFK3bfU[/yt]


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> That's crazy! I'll have to practice that, although it seems so situational I'm not sure how I'd go about doing that, haha.
> 
> That was a good guy. We had lots of matches.
> I think reflecting the PK Thunder should be a good strategy, but it's something I have to practice. Ness's recovery is his greatest weakness, so if I don't learn to exploit it then I'm at a disadvantage.


I don't really tech off the wall often because I main villager and well I recover just fine most times. But I've done it once or twice. You probably tech the ground all the time.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

People like Melee more because it's a faster and more technical game. It takes more skill to be good at Melee than Smash 4.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 12, 2015)

It's not that a game is more competitive than the other. Melee is exciting to watch thanks to its fast-paced gameplay as opposed to Brawl's campy metagame, and Smash 4 is seemingly going down that route thanks to a few characters and lack of strong approach options. 

This wasn't always true for Brawl upon release, and now Smash 4 is getting a lot of flak because it plays similarly to Brawl, so players are starting to notice the same exploits are there.

Melee fails in the party aspect, though. Brawl and Smash 4 are the best Smash games thanks to the crazy stages and items they have to offer. Competitive players always let the rest of the content go over their heads.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 12, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> It's not that a game is more competitive than the other. Melee is exciting to watch thanks to its fast-paced gameplay as opposed to Brawl's campy metagame, and Smash 4 is seemingly going down that route thanks to a few characters and lack of strong approach options.
> 
> This wasn't always true for Brawl upon release, and now Smash 4 is getting a lot of flak because it plays similarly to Brawl, so players are starting to notice the same exploits are there.
> 
> Melee fails in the party aspect, though. Brawl and Smash 4 are the best Smash games thanks to the crazy stages and items they have to offer. Competitive players always let the rest of the content go over their heads.


not all competitive players there are tons of competitive players who don't like melee/prefer smash 4 so the smash community is sort of split.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm just glad they removed tripping


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

Now that I've got a good grip on Ike (I've been serious in learning him), I now realize that, I don't perform better in lag with him than I do Fox. So, there goes that complaint.

Also I have the same issues with him as I do with Fox, I can get someone to 170% until they get KO'd, haw! My last match I got a KO from a down throw.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 13, 2015)

If you get a good read on your opponent and are able to land a forward smash (not likely) or up smash, yup.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Also I have the same issues with him as I do with Fox, I can get someone to 170% until they get KO'd, haw! My last match I got a KO from a down throw.


Is true that things in general get KO'd later than they used to? Did they just nerf everybody's kill power?
(I wish I could participate more in this thread, but I only play Project M and don't own a Wii U. I know someone who does, though, so maybe I'll get to try Smash when I visit him someday).


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks, Slissors.
[video=youtube;a6k1LZ-z06g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6k1LZ-z06g&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]
And also, this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7KY5NT9PtM&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player 
So I watched a couple of videos from Peaches and I seem to have a fair grasp of the way she plays now. And man, that's a lotta Dair'ing. New Uair looks pretty useful, though it seems like it's got less kill power. It sucks that the Fair has bigger cooldown time, cancelling it seems pretty hard now; also, Bair has less range, that REALLY sucks. Usmash, even with the increased Sweet Spot, still seems situational at best, sadly. There's a diminished emphasis on turnip camping as well, since they take longer to pull out now. On the other hand, I'm glad her long jump is back, and the sparkles of her dress are nice homeage to _Melee _(they're also more prominent, and that's good). Dash attack kills now as well, great! Poor Nair does not seem to get much use, though.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 13, 2015)

God, there's nothing I hate more than a good Peach player. They're so hard to punish. I've always felt that she was way too good because of that floating ability, as well as being under-appreciated due to "better" characters. 

Rage is also a big factor in this Smash game (the higher damage you have, the more knockback your attacks have). I'm still not a fan of it, but it does make matches a bit more interesting.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 13, 2015)

I love to annoy people with my Peach (she's my main) both in Brawl and in PM. You're right, Skybound, her main asset is being very safe in general; spacing with floating, good priority, decent attack speed, nice range, excellent recovery... all she's generally missing is guaranteed kill moves, and good set ups for them.

I'll look into rage when I play it, I suppose.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 13, 2015)

Slissors said:


> I can't stand characters with counters. They definitely give me more problems than any other characters since they're almost impossible to do aerial combos on and none of my mains have particularly effective throws. It forces me to use low damage, low risk moves, and I usually lose since they don't have to alter their play style.
> 
> Exception: Little Mac. He's just fun to fight against.


the easiest way to beat counters is with grabs, even characters with terrible grabs will always do at least 8% with one pummel thrown in, not only that but you get to keep them in air. counters are super easy to bait out. with slow attacks you just hold your smash attacks or delay them. if you know someone is going to counter you just wait and punish the counter hard. or with grabs cause even the worst grabs are amazing.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2015)

I've been checking people's profiles recently on For Glory, and I see a lot of them are 'Let's do this!' and it's like, man, I lost to someone who is so new at the game they didn't even change the default profile message.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 14, 2015)

So how about that supposed Rayman DLC leak? 

[video=youtube;5Q27o-0vyMM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Q27o-0vyMM[/video]


----------



## Zahros (Feb 14, 2015)

I heard about that and was like wut


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 14, 2015)

The last time I remember someone posting an alleged leak, the video was just another rickroll....


----------



## Ieono (Feb 14, 2015)

Gah, I wish I could play as Mewtwo on the Wii U. Ever since I left my roommate and his Wii U, been really debating getting my own just for Smash. Well....and all the other cool shit getting released on the Wii U. I still have my 3DS version, but it's just not the same.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2015)

so anyone on smash 3ds wanna smash tonight? i will be waiting.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2015)

I can do five matches if you're still around, Snowpaw!

Also I think that Rayman DLC is fake as heck~


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2015)

yea idk about that, and yea still around.

good games and nice ike, though i think you should proly just use u-smash in every instance you used d-smash, it was my saving grace in those matches when you used it X3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2015)

Good games, are you trying to learn Falco? You keep illusioning off the stage, why are you doing that? Doesn't that put you in a vulnerable position?



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> good games and nice ike, though i think you should proly just use u-smash in every instance you used d-smash, it was my saving grace in those matches when you used it X3


You're right, I need to learn to take advantage of Ike's great up smash. I wouldn't say every instance though, they have different timing and it's good to mix them up.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Good games, are you trying to learn Falco? You keep illusioning off the stage, why are you doing that? Doesn't that put you in a vulnerable position?
> 
> You're right, I need to learn to take advantage of Ike's great up smash. I wouldn't say every instance though, they have different timing and it's good to mix them up.


yea i'm learning falco  and do that to try and spike people at times other times i do it because it's safer than just landing on the ground. also you never followed me off stage so i took advantage of that as well. also unlike fox's, falco's illusion doesn't hit near the end of it.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 14, 2015)

I changed my mind about Rayman, I think it's real now. I looked at the video frame by frame and saw how it was animated and I think, that'd be very hard to fake. I guess gameplay footage or the announcer's voice wasn't revealed, maybe because someone would've been able to overhear it. :S 
I am not thrilled about Rayman since I've never been interested in that series, but, maybe I'll warm up to him.
---
Ah, makes sense then. I need to practice edgeguarding more with Ike and following opponents off stage. I'm always afraid to do that because his recovery's not that good, but it is one of his strong points.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 15, 2015)

[yt]IaoB7lnOiXM[/yt]

Is it bad that I'm a bit relieved by this?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm impressed. All I have to say.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 15, 2015)

It's a friggin' good way of encouraging me to learn After Effects.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 15, 2015)

I used to dominate the Brawl online mode, (I usually ended up 1st place most of the time as fox) but now, I keep getting second place


----------



## SirRob (Feb 15, 2015)

Better than me, I get last all the time, haha


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 15, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> I used to dominate the Brawl online mode, (I usually ended up 1st place most of the time as fox) but now, I keep getting second place


well with smash 4 you can play most anyone so you are playing a much wider skill pool of poeple in different modes. also the online is infinitley better now.

also for me in for glory 1172 battles and 958 victories and 214 losses.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 15, 2015)

Slissors said:


> I don't really like For Glory as much as For Fun or local. Items add so much _more_ skill into the mix, and the chaos keeps things fresh. And I'm no casual eitherâ€“I've been playing since the N64 daysâ€“but the casual game types are more fun I find. That, and most For Glory players are terribly predictable, or really don't offer enough of a challenge to have that exhilarating "that was a close one" type feeling when you play them.



Oh my god, someone who thinks like I do. High-five, my brother from another mother. Besties.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 16, 2015)

I like items and stage hazards myself, I mean, would you play mario kart without items?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

For Glory players are super challenging to me!

I play Mario Kart without items... in Time Trial mode. When you want to be really competitive about something, the less random factors, the better. And I think it's good to be competitive because it fuels your (my) interest in the game. It's like, I have a goal that I'm working towards, and that's more fulfilling than just playing for fun.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 16, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Items definitely suck if you're going for that perfect run when a bomb spawns in front of your smash attack (or you get pelted with 8 red shells in a row, then the blue shell that was targeting you arrives), but as far as competitiveness, I'd say that items don't really change things much. I think competitiveness is a  trait of the players, not necessarily the game type. Items just shift the focus from pure technique to reacting to your environmentâ€“and adds a ton of hilarity when a Rube Goldberg machine that nobody could ever have predicted forming randomly blows you up. Really, the whole using items vs turning them off just depends on what kind of focus you find the most fun.


that was really well said. that being said i think the skill in items is much more, how hard can you break the game and make the other person not able to do anything. Which is also the problem with items, they're all about making the game unplayable for the other person, which is honestly fun when you come up with silly combos. But in Smash 4 there are a few too many items that make this stupid easy and just aren't fun to use cause of how crazy good they are with such little effort. Also i dislike for fun mode more than for glory because in FFAs it's all about making sure you stay near the idiot and get the kill when they die.

I miss the Wii U stage list while playing on 3ds, delfino plaza and both animal crossing stages are awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

Why does everyone on the *$#^ing planet have an 80%+ winrate except me, I'm such a scrubby loser piece of crap


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

Lol. I'm pretty sure I'm a lost cause. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 16, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Why does everyone on the *$#^ing planet have an 80%+ winrate except me, I'm such a scrubby loser piece of crap


cause i spent 4 years or so going to local tournies and entering every one i attended and losing and learning. also I at least spent about a couple hundred dollars for entering tournies, so i put a lot into smash to get where i have gotten.
also that Lv 9 cpu training is not really great because players can play much differently than CPUs. Also CPUs can read inputs and do unreactable things. but yea the best way to get better at playing other humans is playing other humans, and inbetween the times we have been playing you have gotten better. also when it comes to the skill level of for glory players, i would say around 50% are around the skill you can consistently see at a tourney, 20% or so you would see occasional at a tourney but not really that, 25% that are super bad and 5% that are great players.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

Well yours and Terror's are justified, but I see random people on GameFAQs who are like, oh, I have an 80% win rate, everyone on For Glory is terrible LOL! And I see people there who are like, 'Hey I'm new at the game and my win rate's only 60%, can someone teach me the controls?' 
They're like, oh, there are so many scrubs on For Glory who do 'X' and 'X' and they're so predictable and easy to beat, and then I go online and fight those types of players and I lose to them. It's like, am I just extremely inept at stuff that even children can succeed in?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 16, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well yours and Terror's are justified, but I see random people on GameFAQs who are like, oh, I have an 80% win rate, everyone on For Glory is terrible LOL! And I see people there who are like, 'Hey I'm new at the game and my win rate's only 60%, can someone teach me the controls?'
> They're like, oh, there are so many scrubs on For Glory who do 'X' and 'X' and they're so predictable and easy to beat, and then I go online and fight those types of players and I lose to them. It's like, am I just extremely inept at stuff that even children can succeed in?


those are kind of exagerations, but i do wonder if there is some sort of odd match making system in place where people with similar win rates are more likely to face each other. but yea also they could be talking about not 1v1 for glory since there is team battle and smash mode which also count for win rate.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 16, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Why does everyone on the *$#^ing planet have an 80%+ winrate except me, I'm such a scrubby loser piece of crap


Technically that would be impossible, somebody's got to be losing all those matches to have those wins. 
I'm just glad that I am not in the <50% win rate for the times I've been able to play one-on-one matches online. I believe I'm around a 60% win rate for one-on-one's.

Edit: Actually it's a 57.50% win rate for my 1-on-1's, with 160 battles done.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> those are kind of exagerations, but i do wonder if there is some sort of odd match making system in place where people with similar win rates are more likely to face each other. but yea also they could be talking about not 1v1 for glory since there is team battle and smash mode which also count for win rate.


I'd be very surprised if there was some a matchmaking system like that since I do fight brain dead opponents pretty often. (It's how I get my wins)
And no, I don't think people play those modes! People usually specify 1v1.



Slissors said:


> It could be that they are Smash veterans who are just switching over from Melee or Brawl.


I'M a Smash veteran, I've played Smash seriously since Melee and VERY seriously in Brawl, so -I- should have at LEAST an 80% win rate and it's friggin' embarrassing that I don't!



Kleric said:


> Technically that would be impossible, somebody's got to be losing all those matches to have those wins.
> I'm just glad that I am not in the <50% win rate for the times I've been able to play one-on-one matches online. I believe I'm around a 60% win rate for one-on-one's.
> 
> Edit: Actually it's a 57.50% win rate for my 1-on-1's, with 160 battles done.


I have a similar win rate, but I have done over 1000 matches. It's embarrassing because everyone else I know who plays as much as I do has a higher win rate. It's like, people improve faster than I do, so it really shows how inept I am, even if I might be improving over time.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 16, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I have a similar win rate, but I have done over 1000 matches. It's embarrassing because everyone else I know who plays as much as I do has a higher win rate. It's like, people improve faster than I do, so it really shows how inept I am, even if I might be improving over time.


That's odd, considering that you're 30x better than I am at it.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> That's odd, considering that you're 30x better than I am at it.


I'm not better than you at all


----------



## Kleric (Feb 16, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'm not better than you at all


Biiitch, don't make me slap you. At my friends house, you've been revered for your skill level and been a subject of comparison that both us and other challengers could not meet. You're still the hardest person I've fought; I couldn't beat you then and I still definitely can't now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 16, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'M a Smash veteran, I've played Smash seriously since Melee and VERY seriously in Brawl, so -I- should have at LEAST an 80% win rate and it's friggin' embarrassing that I don't!


you have mentioned before you haven't gone to many offline tournies, even though you're in one of the best regions to play smash, heck you should prolly look at smashboards and other smash sites for online and for poeple in your area to play from those sites, even online they would be good to learn from.
also i imagine a majority of poeple who play have played smash before.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Biiitch, don't make me slap you. At my friends house, you've been revered for your skill level and been a subject of comparison that both us and other challengers could not meet. You're still the hardest person I've fought; I couldn't beat you then and I still definitely can't now.


You're exaggerating. All of our matches were close, and Fox has an advantage over Toon Link anyway.


Slissors said:


> Ah my apologies. Maybe they're all dishonest? Maybe you've gotten extremely unlucky and for some reason only get matched up with the _extremely_ skilled players?
> 
> If you're a Smash vet, you're probably better than most people. Were the people you played against as practice good?


Nah. I wouldn't be so mad if I was losing to people who were a lot better than me. I lose to people who I know I should be beating, but I'm not for whatever reason. I know how to approach projectile spammers and roll spammers, but in some instances I just can't get the timing down to punish my opponents properly. 



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you have mentioned before you haven't gone to many offline tournies, even though you're in one of the best regions to play smash, heck you should prolly look at smashboards and other smash sites for online and for poeple in your area to play from those sites, even online they would be good to learn from.
> also i imagine a majority of poeple who play have played smash before.


I'm not social, and social situations like that make me feel uncomfortable
Way back in 2009-2010, in my first college, there was a recreation room where a few competitive Smash players would come regularly to play Brawl. I would spend a lot of time there too, and I got to play with them and improve dramatically. But I really didn't fit in with anyone, and it made me feel sorta isolated. So, that's not something I'd really want to experience again.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 16, 2015)

I'll admit, I really suck, but even when playing for glory, I'm really just playing for fun


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 16, 2015)

Someone needs to watch the new videos I posted up. XD Especially the Ness vs Dedede fight. 

I've starting playing melee with my friend and really the only reason it is so fast is because you have to wavedash constantly. Everything is stupid slow otherwise. Melee is not very inviting because it takes months of practice and many people would simply quit playing. I think it is a great game though there are only like 5 usuable characters in the meta sadly. Some things seem really broke. And unbalanced and you pretty much have to have you main be top tier or you basically lose. But in Smash 4's tiers are so even that Donkey Kong is considered the worst in the game but he isn't even bad at all. Melee is still a great game, fun to watch, and besides the top tier whoring, the meta is still good from what's usable. Though Melee is a bit overhyped.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

I can't even play Melee, it's too fast and technical for me. I like Smash 4 because it's made for casuals like me to play. :3


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

Am I one of the only people who find Captian Falcon players in SSB4 annoying?


----------



## Kleric (Feb 16, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You're exaggerating. All of our matches were close, and Fox has an advantage over Toon Link anyway.



I'm not actually exaggerating with the "revered" part or finding anyone else better at fighting, I'm seriously not joking. The cleverness of your battle tactics!.. for example using your Shiner to slow your falling when I went up to stab you... It was all praise worthy in my mind.
I did fine against other Fox players and won against most of them in fact, just not you. They could not compare, their furfaggotry levels were not high enough!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

Shine stall's a common tactic that's been around since Brawl. It's actually not too good of a tactic because it stunts Fox's horizontal momentum and makes it easy for the opponent to predict where he will land.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

Shine stalling isn't that new of a tatic


----------



## Kleric (Feb 16, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Shine stall's a common tactic that's been around since Brawl. It's actually not too good of a tactic because it stunts Fox's horizontal momentum and makes it easy for the opponent to predict where he will land.


Well whatever, you made good use of it and nobody else I found did, so stop being a pessimistic poop head. :|
You did say that you were training with other characters such as Ike... did you perhaps play 1-on-1's for that training?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 16, 2015)

SirRob I need to fight you again sometime. Make sure you aren't downloading your porn so there won't be any lag. Fights with you are by far the laggiestive ever had. It really throws off my timing by a lot. But you are the best Fox, I've seen. I have the most trouble with Fox since he kinda counters Villager. So I'll play you as Ness or Mr. Gdubz.

And Blitz or Kleric. If either of you have 3ds version. We need to fight. :3


----------



## Zahros (Feb 16, 2015)

So this is my FG score (1V1) apparently :v


----------



## SirRob (Feb 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Well whatever, you made good use of it and nobody else I found did, so stop being a pessimistic poop head. :|
> You did say that you were training with other characters such as Ike... did you perhaps play 1-on-1's for that training?


I'm not being pessimistic, I'm being realistic. If I ask about how my Fox is on Smashboards, they'll say I suck. 
I am using Ike in 1v1 For Glory right now, although if I don't think I can beat an opponent with Ike, I'll switch to Fox. Although most of the time I don't perform that much better with Fox, anyway. 



DukeTheHusky said:


> SirRob I need to fight you again sometime. Make sure you aren't downloading your porn so there won't be any lag. Fights with you are by far the laggiestive ever had. It really throws off my timing by a lot. But you are the best Fox, I've seen. I have the most trouble with Fox since he kinda counters Villager. So I'll play you as Ness or Mr. Gdubz.
> 
> And Blitz or Kleric. If either of you have 3ds version. We need to fight. :3


Sure, we can fight whenever you want.


----------



## Ieono (Feb 16, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Who does everybody here main? Ignore if this derails what you were wanting to say.



I main Samus and Captain Falcon~


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 16, 2015)

Fox and Mr. Game & Watch


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 16, 2015)

You guys will never guess who I main. 



DukeTheHusky said:


> Someone needs to watch the new videos I posted up. XD Especially the Ness vs Dedede fight.
> 
> I've starting playing melee with my friend and really the only reason it is so fast is because you have to wavedash constantly. Everything is stupid slow otherwise. Melee is not very inviting because it takes months of practice and many people would simply quit playing. I think it is a great game though there are only like 5 usuable characters in the meta sadly. Some things seem really broke. And unbalanced and you pretty much have to have you main be top tier or you basically lose. But in Smash 4's tiers are so even that Donkey Kong is considered the worst in the game but he isn't even bad at all. Melee is still a great game, fun to watch, and besides the top tier whoring, the meta is still good from what's usable. Though Melee is a bit overhyped.



All it takes is a wild card player and character loyalty to shake the foundations of the Smash metagame. aMSa is one of these wild cards. Check him out on Youtube. You WILL be impressed.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 16, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Who does everybody here main? Ignore if this derails what you were wanting to say.



Link and Zelda (mostly)


----------



## Atemis (Feb 16, 2015)

Shulk master race!


----------



## Kleric (Feb 16, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Who does everybody here main? Ignore if this derails what you were wanting to say.


Toon Link



DukeTheHusky said:


> And Blitz or Kleric. If either of you have 3ds version. We need to fight. :3



Sadly I do not have a 3DS. Even then, I'd need a better internet connection to fight; I can only fight online with the Wii U at my friend's house. :0


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 16, 2015)

Just checked my For Glory records. 







I've been trying to get it to 90% for the past month, but I've just about given up. It's impossible unless I can win hundreds of matches without losing. Over 9/10ths and a quarter of these wins were thanks to Charizard, and I often find myself playing characters with huge advantages like Captain Falcon, Diddy, and Ness (which are gross to fight every other game and player). 

One piece of advice I have to offer on For Glory; never rush in, and master the pivot grab. Pivot grabs will go a loooooong way.


----------



## Kleric (Feb 17, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> One piece of advice I have to offer on For Glory; never rush in, and master the pivot grab. Pivot grabs will go a loooooong way.


Tell me the proper purpose and function of Pivot grabbing... I can do them but I don't quite see the point. I can't really run past people without getting interrupted somehow.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 17, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Tell me the proper purpose and function of Pivot grabbing... I can do them but I don't quite see the point. I can't really run past people without getting interrupted somehow.



Some characters' pivot grabs come out faster than their normal grabs, and some even have increased grab range. Pivot grabs are best for punishing rolls and catching players landing on the stage, and can often out-range a botched attack. In this Smash game, a throw is enough to turn the match into your favor. Pivot smashes and pivot tilts are also useful, but pivot grabs are superior because they can't be blocked. 

It's a useful tool, though very situational. But its importance should never be overlooked.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

How do you use pivot grabs reliably? Half the time when I try the input, it comes out as a pivot tilt. Same with pivot smashes. 

Also, my win rate in the last 10 matches is 10%, lol. So much for improving, right?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

Did you want to try playing now Slissors?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

Ah, gotcha
Have fun!

I think, I'll probably play some more For Glory, that sounds healthy


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> How do you use pivot grabs reliably? Half the time when I try the input, it comes out as a pivot tilt. Same with pivot smashes.
> 
> Also, my win rate in the last 10 matches is 10%, lol. So much for improving, right?



Pivot smashing takes some practicing because you have to smash the control stick in the opposite direction, and that is tough when you're running in the opposite direction. 

I use the grab button, whichever button that happens to be.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Pivot smashing takes some practicing because you have to smash the control stick in the opposite direction, and that is tough when you're running in the opposite direction.
> 
> I use the grab button, whichever button that happens to be.


It is. It's weird because, when I'm practicing it, it doesn't like to come out, but when I'm using it in a real situation, it does! I guess the adrenaline helps, ha. I've got pivot smashing down a little more than I do pivot grabbing. 

I use the grab button for pivot grabbing too. But for whatever reason, sometimes it likes to register as a pivot tilt. Does that not happen with you? On the 3DS, I have Y set to grab, if that makes a difference.


----------



## BlitzCo (Feb 17, 2015)

I need to learn how to dodge, I always sucked at dodging


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 17, 2015)

I main Villager, secondary as Ness and Mr. Game & Watch.

You have to press grab and the opposite direction at the same time. I've mastered pivot grabbing but use it 24/7. Because 1. Villager's grab is laggy. 2.If you do it all the time it loses its surprise factor.

Another good time to use pivot grabbing is when they run right at you as you run away. If you get it right, you can grab a good length before they touch you. Which interrupts a good amount of attacks if done correctly. But if you miss, you might get punished by a dash attack.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

Duke, did you want to play me now? I'm really in the mood to play.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 17, 2015)

I was in school sorry. I can play now though.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

Now's fine. Is five matches okay?

Well, maybe next time then


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Tell me the proper purpose and function of Pivot grabbing... I can do them but I don't quite see the point. I can't really run past people without getting interrupted somehow.


two ways to use it, as a retreating option when someons is runing into you, they will be aiming for the spot you where and get grabbed because they run right into the piviot grab. also it's great when a person abuses spot dodges or just stays in shield when you run up to them, you just run past and piviot grab, it works really great on poeple when you condition them to shield when you approach.

Also anyone wanna play tonight? I only have the 3DS version

and my main is wii fit trainer.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

I can play you for five matches, if you'd like.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2015)

okays ready.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

Could you please take me seriously and use an actual character? I mean I know I suck and I know I lost anyway but I'd at least like to play a character you use


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Could you please take me seriously and use an actual character?


i love mii gunner and that is one of my more used cahracters, more serious for me than like 70% of the cast XP
also internet derped and disconecte me which it does from time to time.

GGs i can't really use any of my non main characters on your fox anymore. also i love all offstage play <3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

How can that be when you can't use it online with strangers?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

Well that was five matches, thanks for humoring me and using a character that wasn't trash at the very end


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well that was five matches, thanks for humoring me and using a character that wasn't trash at the very end


i would like to think that my practice with wendy and mii gunner is actually something i do. since both are around my 4/5th most played characters.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

I guess I had it in my head that you were looking for someone to fight with, not someone to practice against
But I guess you have real tournaments for fighting people who are actually worthy of you


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 17, 2015)

can't someone play more than one character without you not completely bitching and trying to find ways to hate yourself?
it's really annoying and pretty unhealthy for everyone involved.

also i have yet to enter a smash 4 tourney cause of no free time for that.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 17, 2015)

Sorry about the fight. Parents ended up having me do a ton of stuff. How about we just do this on Friday, Rob?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 17, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also i love all offstage play <3


We have so much in common. <3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't need to try to find ways to hate myself, For Glory does a good job of doing that on its own

You don't understand how frustrating it is to not be taken seriously when you're trying so hard to be serious. It makes me friggin' sick that I'm this bad at the game, since I consider it like one of the two things I'm actually good at. It's like, why do I keep messing up inputs, why am I not short hopping when I want to short hop, why do I keep forgetting I used my second jump, why am I always putting myself in vulnerable positions, why am I not figuring out my opponent's patterns, why do I keep missing attacks that I should be landing, why do I think I can hit an opponent when they're out of my range, why do I use my blaster when my opponent can punish it, why can't I edge guard effectively, why do I keep screwing up my Fox illusions and Fire Fox, why can't I get back on the stage, why can't I punish smash attacks, why do I keep falling for obvious bait. I'm sure I've played Smash Bros more than 90% of the For Glory community, so why am I sucking this bad



DukeTheHusky said:


> Sorry about the fight. Parents ended up having me do a ton of stuff. How about we just do this on Friday, Rob?


That's fine


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I don't need to try to find ways to hate myself, For Glory does a good job of doing that on its own
> 
> You don't understand how frustrating it is to not be taken seriously when you're trying so hard to be serious. It makes me friggin' sick that I'm this bad at the game, since I consider it like one of the two things I'm actually good at. It's like, why do I keep messing up inputs, why am I not short hopping when I want to short hop, why do I keep forgetting I used my second jump, why am I always putting myself in vulnerable positions, why am I not figuring out my opponent's patterns, why do I keep missing attacks that I should be landing, why do I think I can hit an opponent when they're out of my range, why do I use my blaster when my opponent can punish it, why can't I edge guard effectively, why do I keep screwing up my Fox illusions and Fire Fox, why can't I get back on the stage, why can't I punish smash attacks, why do I keep falling for obvious bait. I'm sure I've played Smash Bros more than 90% of the For Glory community, so why am I sucking this bad
> 
> ...



Your self esteem hangs lower than... Umm. Hmm. Anyways, you are one of the best Fox players I've seen. I take you seriously and I'm actually excited to fight you if there isn't a ton of lag. You might be just like me, I can't play Smash when I'm angry, it caused me to mess up and play unnecessarily aggressive. I usually try to play Smash when I'm in that "Who's ready to get trolled today" type mood. I have a habit of laughing a lot when I'm focused in a video game and it just helps to make it even more fun. Just keep thinking on the bright side and from my own personal experience it makes me play better while still keeping a competitive feeling.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> .....




You just have to keep a good mindset, don't let it stress you out so bad, hell, I'm not the best, but I don't let it bother me, if I feel like I'm not doing that good, I just go do something else for a bit and come back to it later


----------



## SirRob (Feb 17, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Your self esteem hangs lower than... Umm. Hmm. Anyways, you are one of the best Fox players I've seen. I take you seriously and I'm actually excited to fight you if there isn't a ton of lag. You might be just like me, I can't play Smash when I'm angry, it caused me to mess up and play unnecessarily aggressive. I usually try to play Smash when I'm in that "Who's ready to get trolled today" type mood. I have a habit of laughing a lot when I'm focused in a video game and it just helps to make it even more fun. Just keep thinking on the bright side and from my own personal experience it makes me play better while still keeping a competitive feeling.


I'm not even the best Fox player who's posted in this thread! And if you check Smashboards or GameFAQs, you'll find plenty of significantly better Fox players out there. Even people who don't main Fox. 
I stop playing if I think my anger is hindering me. But for the most part it doesn't have a negative impact on my performance. I play Smash when I'm in a good mood, but I also like to play Smash when I'm feeling down and alone, because it's my favorite game and it's a way to interact with people without needing any commitment to them. 


Zahros said:


> You just have to keep a good mindset, don't let it stress you out so bad, hell, I'm not the best, but I don't let it bother me, if I feel like I'm not doing that good, I just go do something else for a bit and come back to it later


I can't keep a good mindset when I'm being laughed at. I mean I have to maintain some sort of dignity, otherwise I'll never be taken seriously.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 18, 2015)

Oh, a Smash thread. Nice!

Well, it would be nice if I wasn't kinda burned out on Smash U. For now. I'll be back to playing it in a few hours probably.

Come to think of it, I'm still not even sure who my main is in Smash U. Weird. Oh well.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 18, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'm not even the best Fox player who's posted in this thread! And if you check Smashboards or GameFAQs, you'll find plenty of significantly better Fox players out there. Even people who don't main Fox.
> I stop playing if I think my anger is hindering me. But for the most part it doesn't have a negative impact on my performance. I play Smash when I'm in a good mood, but I also like to play Smash when I'm feeling down and alone, because it's my favorite game and it's a way to interact with people without needing any commitment to them.
> I can't keep a good mindset when I'm being laughed at. I mean I have to maintain some sort of dignity, otherwise I'll never be taken seriously.



You may not be the best Fox player, hell I'm probably not the best Villager. But you and I are around the same level from what I've seen. And you are one of the best that I've experienced. You, Skybound and one real life friend of mine are the only people I know who are actually challenges for me. You are not as bad as you say you are. Both you and Skybound make me kinda mad when I play (thus getting me into a bad mindset and playing shittier) and I want to get around the two brick walls that are you and Skybound Terror.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 18, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Makes sense. Of course, keep in mind that some people just don't take many things seriously by default. I laugh at myself when I screw up, but that doesn't mean I don't take the game seriously. I'll try my hardest, but not at the expense of having fun. You're probably better than your mistakes if you can see them, and others laughing isn't necessarily them thinking you lack skill, it could be because they've made similar mistakes and know the feel. Besides, what kind of horrible person laughs at somebody they think is worse than them?


I don't mean literally laughing. Although, maybe. I dunno. If used to get mad at my brother when he beat me in Melee and got all cocky about it. But I mean like, people in For Glory who like taunt spamming after you've lost, or switch to your character, or intentionally hold back, or save replays when you made a mistake during the match or fell for something stupid. Those people are trying to get to me, and it works.



DukeTheHusky said:


> You may not be the best Fox player, hell I'm probably not the best Villager. But you and I are around the same level from what I've seen. And you are one of the best that I've experienced. You, Skybound and one real life friend of mine are the only people I know who are actually challenges for me. You are not as bad as you say you are. Both you and Skybound make me kinda mad when I play (thus getting me into a bad mindset and playing shittier) and I want to get around the two brick walls that are you and Skybound Terror.


But, you play on For Glory, yeah? I can't be one of the best that you've experienced, because there are a ton of players who are better than me in For Glory. (Edit: Unless you're just talking about Fox, which, I guess would be true because Fox players are surprisingly uncommon in For Glory despite how good of a character he is)
I don't think I'm bad at the game, relative to everybody who plays the game. But I think I'm bad at the game relative to people who take the game just as seriously as I do, and who play as much as I do.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 18, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> You may not be the best Fox player, hell I'm probably not the best Villager. But you and I are around the same level from what I've seen. And you are one of the best that I've experienced. You, Skybound and one real life friend of mine are the only people I know who are actually challenges for me. You are not as bad as you say you are. Both you and Skybound make me kinda mad when I play (thus getting me into a bad mindset and playing shittier) and I want to get around the two brick walls that are you and Skybound Terror.


we need to play sometime, sometime being a sunday prolly since that's really my only free day. though i only have it on the 3ds.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 18, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> we need to play sometime, sometime being a sunday prolly since that's really my only free day. though i only have it on the 3ds.


SirRob:
Yes I do. I've been dominating on For Glory. I don't see enough Fox to really know how to deal with him especially since he kinda beats my top 2 characters. So I'd have a somewhat skewed opinion on him. He seems really good to me but I guess no one knows the tiers yet. You are still up there on some of the best I've seen. Skyboynd is up there but that might be because I have no idea how to deal with Charizard, and he kinda pisses me off after like the second round... Anyways... You should stop taking a shit on your perspective of your skill level. If you want you skill level to be out of the shitter you think it's in, take your mindset out of there too.

And sure Alastair, message me on Steam if you can so I won't forget. But I'll try to remember. And I also only have 3ds version, hopefully I'll have my N3DS by then.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 19, 2015)

I didn't want to say anything, but...



DukeTheHusky said:


> Skybound is up there but that might be because I have no idea how to deal with Charizard, and he kinda pisses me off after like the second round...



You and every other person I've played. lol 

Give me some credit. I don't just use Charizard. On top of that, Charizard isn't easy to use, and that is exactly why hardly anyone uses him. I have to go in 50% hard reads, 50% punishing, and all of his moves have a massive amount of cool-down apart from a well-timed forward and neutral air. Everything I do is a gamble (and it probably helps that I'm a gambler). Charizard gets comboed to death and I constantly have to put in serious work to turn the match into my favor. 

My mindset consists of this: Never underestimate an opponent - always overestimate. The stylish KO is more important than the actual victory, and the fight itself means everything. Winning means little, losing means nothing. Rock Smash. 

Even still, I consider myself a casual player, but I don't believe in being a pushover and showing signs of weakness on the battlefield. I like to think I understand how competition works because of being born the youngest of three sons for a 12-year period. Oh, the fistfights we had over this series! I'm not about to let those fistfights go in vain by being an easy victory.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 19, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I didn't want to say anything, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who said I wanted an easy fight? I actually respect you for playing Charizard. Every heavy character can be comboed to death but charizard has flare blitz. If either you or SirRob are available today, I can fight you guys, I got a snow day today and it's likely that I'll get one tomorrow as well.
You might not even consider yourself competitive, but I still think I could really learn from you.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm available today!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'm available today!



Mmk. Let me get some food and stuff. I'll be online in about 20 minutes or so.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2015)

Alright. I'll get on in around ten minutes, okay?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm all set.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 19, 2015)

AAHHHHH. xD This is why I need ness practice. Barely missed the ledge and went over.

EDIT: Btw. I taunted in approval of that up smash kill. That was a really nice kill, good catch man.   You play a pretty mean Ike too.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2015)

Good games


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 19, 2015)

GG  Very good fights, almost no lag this time. You did really well with Ike, you did some things I've never seen other Ikes do. As soon as you left the room I started clapping.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2015)

I know you're better but you don't have to patronize me. You didn't even use your best character and you still destroyed me. I really just need to stop thinking I can improve just by playing on For Glory, I obviously need to do more studying and analyze what I'm doing wrong on a more focused level.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm not patronizing you .-. I was simply thinking "Ohh, that was a nice kill" at that time. Ness is actually my second best, same with GW. I just think I need more practice with Ness. I'd like it if you were my training partner, I'd enjoy helping you too. Also do you have any feedback for me as Ness?
EDIT: Oh, now I see how that could been seen as patronizing. I started clapping because those matches were so good. Some of the best I've had in the last week or two.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think you'd want me as a training partner. As for feedback, I'd say that, even if it worked on me a lot, use Ness's yo-yo more sparingly. It's probably a good option against roll spammers, but against a more competent opponent, all it does is leave Ness open, plus it doesn't have the KO power of his other moves. Practice PK Thunder more as well, and launching yourself with it. In that one video I posted, Ness was able to kill me at around 60% because I wasn't expecting him to launch himself with PK Thunder; I was expecting him to hit me with the PK Thunder.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I don't think you'd want me as a training partner. As for feedback, I'd say that, even if it worked on me a lot, use Ness's yo-yo more sparingly. It's probably a good option against roll spammers, but against a more competent opponent, all it does is leave Ness open, plus it doesn't have the KO power of his other moves. Practice PK Thunder more as well, and launching yourself with it. In that one video I posted, Ness was able to kill me at around 60% because I wasn't expecting him to launch himself with PK Thunder; I was expecting him to hit me with the PK Thunder.



Hmm, I didn't think his Yo-yo left me that open, I actually thought it was a good way to get you into the air other than just grabbing but ok.  And yes, I do need to work on launching myself. Do you mean while standing on the ground or in the air? I would think launching myself on the ground would leave me even more vulnerable than the yoyo if I missed. Also did you think I was getting predictable? I usually like to throw out attacks (usually aerials) to keep people guessing, even if they aren't near me. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2015)

Well, why leave yourself open when you don't have to? I'm sure Ness has better options for that than an up smash. 
Launching either from the ground or in the air. The difference between the yo-yo and a PK Thunder launch is that the latter is well worth the risk, and can keep the opponent guessing, 'will the PK Thunder hit me, or Ness?'. Of course, you shouldn't use it a lot, but when the opportunity is there, you'll be glad to have mastered it.
I think you're slightly less predictable than I am. 
When you're throwing out aerials and I'm not near you, that just gives me a chance to shoot lasers at you, so, be careful.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2015)

WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?!?
WHY DO I &$%*ING SUCK AT THIS #%\^ING GAME???
WHY DO I KEEP LOSING IN *&$%ING FOR GLORY TO PEOPLE WHO (&^*ING SUCK!!! WHAT THE *^&$ AM I DOING WRONG


----------



## Eggdodger (Feb 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> WHAT AM I DOING WRONG?!?
> WHY DO I &$%*ING SUCK AT THIS #%\^ING GAME???
> WHY DO I KEEP LOSING IN *&$%ING FOR GLORY TO PEOPLE WHO (&^*ING SUCK!!! WHAT THE *^&$ AM I DOING WRONG


For Glory isn't the place to go if you want to get better, especially considering there's no ranked matchmaking system and not many mechanics that punish repetitive behavior. The best way to train is with people better than you, and by that I mean people you know. Verse people here, and don't do For Glory. It'll save you a lot of frustration.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2015)

For Glory is convenient, provides you with a variety of characters and play styles, and it's the one thing that can show me where I stand among the community. But you're right in that playing people who can give me feedback is a better choice. I need to go on Smashboards to ask players for advice, although I dunno if I can take it


----------



## Eggdodger (Feb 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> For Glory is convenient, provides you with a variety of characters and play styles, and it's the one thing that can show me where I stand among the community. But you're right in that playing people who can give me feedback is a better choice. I need to go on Smashboards to ask players for advice, although I dunno if I can take it



I've rarely played a match in For Glory where I thought, "That was a fair match. They were a worthy opponent." It's become some sort of memetic necessity to spam the same two or three move combos as a particular character I guess because they got beat by a player that used that combo? I don't know, the stupidity gives me a headache. I'd rather play with people who like to actually play the game.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 19, 2015)

If something works, then it's a disservice _not_ to use it. If you don't like that the game has combos, then, that's a problem you have with the game, not the players.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 19, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> For Glory isn't the place to go if you want to get better, especially considering there's no ranked matchmaking system and not many mechanics that punish repetitive behavior.


it's called punishing and reading, and it's the only mechanic needed and in order to get good at smash you need to master this.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 19, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Who said I wanted an easy fight? I actually respect you for playing Charizard. Every heavy character can be comboed to death but charizard has flare blitz. If either you or SirRob are available today, I can fight you guys, I got a snow day today and it's likely that I'll get one tomorrow as well.
> You might not even consider yourself competitive, but I still think I could really learn from you.



I think when you say Flare Blitz, you mean super armor. 

Sorry, but your wording was bothersome because most people tend to say that about me since I've always stuck to the low tiers unintentionally. I guess I'm starting to take it the wrong way when people say they've never faced a decent "(insert character here)" player. 

Also, I wasn't able to play today because work. Dunno when I can play, but it'll probably have to be the weekend.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 20, 2015)

I have a fun question that anyone here can answer. 
If your 'sona was in Smash, what would be their win theme (7-15 seconds of a song, and any words said by the character during pose), what would their taunts be, Short description of their attacks (don't go into full details, just a basic idea like ness using his PSI powers) if you have an ideas of them, and which character(s) would they be like the most. But base it all off their personality.

Name: Duke
Win Theme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq2UrnDsI_s (0:38 - 0:49)
Win Pose:"Announcer: The winner is..." Eyes closed, camera comes around like Zelda's (but short camera moving time), finger gun to the left "Game.", other arm finger gun crossing over to opposite direction "Set", crosses arms "Match" (waits like half a second, like Ness after bowing his head) "Announcer: DUKE!" 
Taunt 1: Legs together, left hand fist to his hip, right arm out and index finger pointing down. "Checkmate."
Taunt 2: Arms crossed, smug look on his face "Having fun yet?"
Taunt 3: stretches, "It's playtime." (In a "You're not even worth me trying." tone)
Most like: Villager, Ness, and Fox. 

Got a little bored, was listening to music and got this idea. xD


----------



## SirRob (Feb 20, 2015)

My theme would probably be Fatalize from Tales of Symphonia. [noparse]8)[/noparse]


----------



## Zahros (Feb 20, 2015)

excuse me while I ponder on this more :v


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 20, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSOqldhS6AI cause this is like the best victory theme ever.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 21, 2015)

Slissors said:


> I can picture that quite well actually, I think it'd look pretty cool. This is a good idea!
> 
> My theme would probably be http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f_CfpCnESA
> 
> ...



Well we should give him a name.


----------



## Eggdodger (Feb 21, 2015)

I might be saying something wildly controversial here, but I feel Smash 4's heavier characters would be in more competitive tiers if the game were faster paced. It'd make less of a difference.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I have a fun question that anyone here can answer.
> If your 'sona was in Smash, what would be their win theme (7-15 seconds of a song, and any words said by the character during pose), what would their taunts be, Short description of their attacks (don't go into full details, just a basic idea like ness using his PSI powers) if you have an ideas of them, and which character(s) would they be like the most. But base it all off their personality.
> 
> Name: Duke
> ...


no rping in the smash topic


----------



## Eggdodger (Feb 21, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> no rping in the smash topic


You haven't even seen his Final Smash


----------



## Matt Conner (Feb 21, 2015)

Any melee players in the house? I've been hanging around getting my butt kicked by my local competitive scene, and my Captain Fabulous (Pink C. Falcon :3) game is improving by leaps and bounds~


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 21, 2015)

Matt Conner said:


> Any melee players in the house? I've been hanging around getting my butt kicked by my local competitive scene, and my Captain Fabulous (Pink C. Falcon :3) game is improving by leaps and bounds~


nah not really, i have had multiple bad intereactions with poeple in some local melee scenes. also i just prefer smash 4 in terms of speed.


----------



## Matt Conner (Feb 21, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> nah not really, i have had multiple bad intereactions with poeple in some local melee scenes. also i just prefer smash 4 in terms of speed.



Bad interactions? How so? I've found that the melee players here in Corvallis are pretty laid back for the most part. Sure they go hard and they're really competitive, maybe make a few friendly jabs at each other every now and then, but that sorta comes with the competitive gaming territory if you ask me :3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 21, 2015)

Matt Conner said:


> Bad interactions? How so? I've found that the melee players here in Corvallis are pretty laid back for the most part. Sure they go hard and they're really competitive, maybe make a few friendly jabs at each other every now and then, but that sorta comes with the competitive gaming territory if you ask me :3


Yeah but I sadly have to say Melee players take it a little too far. I mainly see them being the ones saying Sm4sh sucks and stuff. I like both games, but really, you can't compare Melee's meta with Sm4sh's. They are like two completely different games with the same title. Plus the main thing I've noticed from playing Melee is that the only thing keeping it fast paced is wavedashing constantly, as well as any defensive options being useless. I'd rather not just be getting hit in the face constantly. I want to be able to actually use my shield and have it do something at least somewhat significant. The thing I dislike the most about Melee is ledge hogging. Yep, just hang on to the ledge for easy KO, I'd rather work for my edge guards instead. I've said this already, but there are only like 5 usable characters in the meta too. Melee isn't a bad game, it just isn't my cup of tea. Melee is good, but it is overhyped.

Also I didn't think that was role playing... my bad...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 21, 2015)

Matt Conner said:


> Bad interactions? How so? I've found that the melee players here in Corvallis are pretty laid back for the most part. Sure they go hard and they're really competitive, maybe make a few friendly jabs at each other every now and then, but that sorta comes with the competitive gaming territory if you ask me :3



In one case elitisim and being bullyish into playing melee, in another being a huge rule dick enforcing a rule very few poeple are dick enough to enforce in any game and it was done in a no cost no prize tourney, and finally some stealing of a gamecube. Those are just some of the issues i have had with different parts of the melee community, not even from the same areas and not the same poeple.

also in terms of gameplay; L canceling is a really poor mechanic for the reason of it being always the best option in every situation which just makes it an arbitrary barrier that i dislike on principle. Peach is a little braindead easy and i don't have as much playing her as i do in other games. Also the speed is too fast at high levels that is stops becoming a game of mental fun for me and blurs a bit, the same happens with fighting games but those have much more fun practicing then. Basically the speed at which it plays i would rather just play a fighting game. Also the controls and buffering and stuff is starting to feel dated now. also edge trumping/no regrab invincibility is amazing and makes smash 4 my favorite alone cause of that stuff.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 21, 2015)

Slissors said:


> So I've been playing a bunch of For Glory to what all the fuss is about. Here are my observations:
> 
> -Link/Toon Link are almost always spammy, but some are actually pretty good
> 
> ...



Yeah... You obviously faced quite a few Noobs. But I'm starting to see more and more people who are actually good. I think it matches up by win rate. I also need to play you if you have 3ds version.

SirRob! This is for you my friend!
Fox's Double Jab Combo! (Wii U/3DS): http://youtu.be/agTPENb_1gY


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> So I've been playing a bunch of For Glory to what all the fuss is about. Here are my observations:
> 
> -Link/Toon Link are almost always spammy, but some are actually pretty good
> 
> ...



For Glory is the quickest way to learn your threats and strategies from characters other than your own, though I wouldn't recommend playing the mode to have fun or to win. It can get boring very fast because of "textbook" players, and winning doesn't mean much because of the lack of rewards (unless you're playing for Conquest, which CAN make For Glory fun). Finding a decent match based on luck is another story entirely. 

I do agree that it stops feeling like Smash after a while, but that's usually when you have to take a break.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> For Glory is the quickest way to learn your threats and strategies from characters other than your own, though I wouldn't recommend playing the mode to have fun or to win. It can get boring very fast because of "textbook" players, and winning doesn't mean much because of the lack of rewards (unless you're playing for Conquest, which CAN make For Glory fun). Finding a decent match based on luck is another story entirely.
> 
> I do agree that it stops feeling like Smash after a while, but that's usually when you have to take a break.



And because of those text book players, I know how a majority of the cast basically plays and I've figured out how to get around most using my main. Except Diddy, Zelda, Charizard, and any character you almost never see on FG.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Yeah... You obviously faced quite a few Noobs. But I'm starting to see more and more people who are actually good. I think it matches up by win rate. I also need to play you if you have 3ds version.
> 
> SirRob! This is for you my friend!
> Fox's Double Jab Combo! (Wii U/3DS): http://youtu.be/agTPENb_1gY


we should play tomorrow sometime.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> we should play tomorrow sometime.



No matter how I hate how people try to use him to counter character me on FG. I'm going to try out Falco.
EDIT: Screw that, I hate how slow he is.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Yup, I play 3DS, and I'm up for playing whenever anybody else wants to. I'll be really busy this week and the next one, but I'm sure I'll be able to find time for some Smash.



I can play tomorrow morning.


----------



## Matt Conner (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Yeah but I sadly have to say Melee players take it a little too far. I mainly see them being the ones saying Sm4sh sucks and stuff. I like both games, but really, you can't compare Melee's meta with Sm4sh's. They are like two completely different games with the same title. Plus the main thing I've noticed from playing Melee is that the only thing keeping it fast paced is wavedashing constantly, as well as any defensive options being useless. I'd rather not just be getting hit in the face constantly. I want to be able to actually use my shield and have it do something at least somewhat significant. The thing I dislike the most about Melee is ledge hogging. Yep, just hang on to the ledge for easy KO, I'd rather work for my edge guards instead. I've said this already, but there are only like 5 usable characters in the meta too. Melee isn't a bad game, it just isn't my cup of tea. Melee is good, but it is overhyped.



I was about to shoot you a big ol' wall of text refuting every one of your points regarding melee, but then I stepped back and realized that it's not really a big deal if you don't like melee. After all, I have just as many criticisms to dole out about sm4sh if not more, but I don't think either of us is gonna convert the other anytime soon, to each his own after all.

I will say this though. A lot of your points are pretty indicative to me that you don't really understand melee. If I were to venture an educated guess, I'd say that you tried to get into it, but you were turned off of the game for two reasons. 1) the melee players are ridiculously competitive and like to shit on each other. Not all people are into that whole scene. 2) You got bopped so bad by somebody that it frustrated you beyond belief and probably bruised your ego a little, which led to you dismissing it as just a bunch of tryhard wavecheating fox players getting "cheap" kills on each other. I really think that if you kept an open mind, you'd really see the beauty and depth of the game, especially when played at its highest level. Nothing else I've ever seen really compares to it...although that's just my opinion.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Shh don't expect to lose, that's no way to think. Besides, I'll start getting cocky and do stupid shit. XD My gameplay and how well I do revolves around my mindset during that given match. I expect a nice, tough match. Say nothing else, about you losing.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Matt Conner said:


> I was about to shoot you a big ol' wall of text refuting every one of your points regarding melee, but then I stepped back and realized that it's not really a big deal if you don't like melee. After all, I have just as many criticisms to dole out about sm4sh if not more, but I don't think either of us is gonna convert the other anytime soon, to each his own after all.
> 
> I will say this though. A lot of your points are pretty indicative to me that you don't really understand melee. If I were to venture an educated guess, I'd say that you tried to get into it, but you were turned off of the game for two reasons. 1) the melee players are ridiculously competitive and like to shit on each other. Not all people are into that whole scene. 2) You got bopped so bad by somebody that it frustrated you beyond belief and probably bruised your ego a little, which led to you dismissing it as just a bunch of tryhard wavecheating fox players getting "cheap" kills on each other. I really think that if you kept an open mind, you'd really see the beauty and depth of the game, especially when played at its highest level. Nothing else I've ever seen really compares to it...although that's just my opinion.



Well thanks for making me seem like a rage quitter. Yah know what they say about assuming. It makes an ass out of u and me. But that who paragraph was a little stuck up from how I was reading it. I love watching both Melee and Sm4sh on youtube. I have only played Melee with my friend who plays competitive. I understand it, I just don't like how it's played. And the only thing I'd call "cheap" is ledge hogging. I prefer ledge trumping. I do have an open mind, I do understand why people like Melee. It's just not for me. But anyways thanks for making me seem like some whining little asshole who calls every mechanic in the game cheap, yeah definitely not rude AT ALL. Please, just keep talking(typing), I'd love to hear(read) more of your cocky attitude.


----------



## Matt Conner (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Well thanks for making me seem like a rage quitter. Yah know what they say about assuming. It makes an ass out of u and me. But that who paragraph was a little stuck up from how I was reading it. I love watching both Melee and Sm4sh on youtube. I have only played Melee with my friend who plays competitive. I understand it, I just don't like how it's played. And the only thing I'd call "cheap" is ledge hogging. I prefer ledge trumping. I do have an open mind, I do understand why people like Melee. It's just not for me. But anyways thanks for making me seem like some whining little asshole who calls every mechanic in the game cheap, yeah definitely not rude AT ALL. Please, just keep talking(typing), I'd love to hear(read) more of your cocky attitude.



You're welcome <3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Matt Conner said:


> You're welcome <3



Congrats on being the first person on FAF I dislike. <3


----------



## Matt Conner (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Congrats on being the first person on FAF I dislike. <3



I am cry :<


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Matt Conner said:


> I am cry :<



Good.


----------



## Matt Conner (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Good.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Falco is the fastest character I play as (not sure about DHD, but they're close). Also, I hate how you can be grabbed mid-roll in this game. Doesn't really give you much to use to escape. On a mostly unrelated note, I've decided that I need to take a break from For Glory. Every match is the same thing. Not to mention that the best way to win is the least fun way to play. I find it far more fun and satisfying to never grab and simply charge at my opponent hoping to get a sweet combo going. I've even beaten "textbook" players that forget to grab this way, but even then its no fun because every match of Smash feels like it can be broken into nearly identical "encounters". Encounter, watch attacks miss, roll away to reset, encounter... Or instead of roll away, an attack lands, then there's a combo attempt, then another reset... Or if you're really lucky: after a reset, there's spam that you need to avoid, and another reset before the encounter even begins, rinse and repeat. It's all the same.
> 
> I'll still play you though, even in For Glory rules. I just much prefer platforms and items.
> 
> Edit: oh balls, I didn't even see the drama above me. Consider this a welcome derailment?



Grabs can lead into great combos... But anyways. I can play platforms, but I'll only play the tournament legal ones. From ones I remember, Yoshi's Island, Battlefield of course, Arena Ferox, and Prism Tower.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

EDIT: Accidental double post.
But you can't grab out of rolls... They probably catch you at the end of your roll right before you start another, pivot grabs are a nice way to catch the end of rolls.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Yeah that's probably it. Also, I'll play final destination forms too when we fight; I'm just sick of the same thing over and over online against randoms.



I'm ready to play when you are.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2015)

Matt Conner said:


> I was about to shoot you a big ol' wall of text refuting every one of your points regarding melee, but then I stepped back and realized that it's not really a big deal if you don't like melee. After all, I have just as many criticisms to dole out about sm4sh if not more, but I don't think either of us is gonna convert the other anytime soon, to each his own after all.


at least you didn't try to refute or justify the stealing of other poeple's property. Most of my reasons for not playing melee are community and have little to do with the game.

though duke's points are a bit of some overgeneralizations and it's not all about wavedashing. Also i do prefer PM or melee, but right now i don't play either cause i have no one to play with which means i can't consistently play which means i can't play it much at all. that being said i do prefer some of the conceptual mechanics of smash 4 more (when customs moves become legal smash 4 will become way more intersting match-up wise) and no regrab inviciblity is something smash should have had way sooner.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Sorry, I slept in. I'm good now if you are still. I need to do a lot of homework today, so I won't be able to play long though.



I made a room. Join when you are ready. I maybe playing a little awkward. I've been playing Duck Hunt and now I'm trying to get back into the feel of my main.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

No items please, we can do platforms on tournament league stages but no items. The legal stages are Yoshi's island, battle field, any omega stage, Prism Tower, and Arena Ferox.

But heads up, I'm not good on platforms. I have very little experience on them.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Oops, forgot to turn 'em off again. Sorry about that.


It switches host every other match. Make sure to turn them off next round.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Confound those blasted grabs


I remembered you said something about not liking to grab. So I decided to show you the power of grabs. 

EDIT: And stop rolling so much.  It gets you punished.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Oh I know they're good, I just don't like using them. Can't seem to beat you anyway though. Truly a worthy adversary.



Can you guess who my main is? Also, I'm just starting to mess around with you if you can't tell. xD


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Whatever you do. Don't reflect the tree. xD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Whatever you do. Don't reflect the tree. xD


want to play soon?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Ouch, gg. I get kinda... defensive on platforms. xD I am not very good on them. I usually don't run away like I was on the platforms. Thanks for the matches, cya!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> want to play soon?



How about now? 
EDIT: Please hurry and respond, I want to play another game. xD


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Well I _could_ have reflected it again, but I did not see that coming at all.


You basically gave me the tree by reflecting it. Oh how I love pocket. :3


----------



## SirRob (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Yeah... You obviously faced quite a few Noobs. But I'm starting to see more and more people who are actually good. I think it matches up by win rate. I also need to play you if you have 3ds version.
> 
> SirRob! This is for you my friend!
> Fox's Double Jab Combo! (Wii U/3DS): http://youtu.be/agTPENb_1gY


I think what's happening is that, since the game's getting older, the casual players are steering away from the game, leaving only the more hardcore players. And of course, everyone is improving, so the level of play gets higher.

I already know about the jab thing, but thanks for sharing. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I think what's happening is that, since the game's getting older, the casual players are steering away from the game, leaving only the more hardcore players. And of course, everyone is improving, so the level of play gets higher.
> 
> I already know about the jab thing, but thanks for sharing. [noparse][/noparse]



No problem, I gotta help my training partner.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> The pleasure was mine. GG, and you're obviously much better than I am on Omega forms. That was fun.


But even on Omega I'm not a "textbook" player  It was very fun. I'd be glad to play you again soon.
EDIT: I finally found the words to explain my problem with platforms (except Yoshi's Island). I like to keep a good neutral game, and Battlefield as well as Prism Tower make that hard for me. I prefer wider stages instead of taller. Those two stages are really small to me and it made me feel really pressured without you even being near me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> How about now?
> EDIT: Please hurry and respond, I want to play another game. xD


kay we can go now gotta start game up.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> SirRob: I know now how people get 80% win rates. They leave the match immediately after fighting somebody better than them. My win rate took a plunge once I found a worthy opponent, but if I was to have left I could have kept it up. High win rates can mean they're good, but most are just dishonourable cowards.


That is not how Terror and Snowpaw got their win rates.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Agreed. You're far more fun to fight than most ransoms. And that Villager is a thing of beauty. That match when I was DK was a massacre. Loved it.



Well Villager is my main. <3 Why I love him.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

I can now officially say I've held the sun in my hand. Also nice meteor. I was about to meteor you. xD Woo. Ain't even mad about that one.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm done after this one. I'm starting to make stupid decisions. But thanks for the matches.  I think we were about even on wins. I don't know.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I can now officially say I've held the sun in my hand. Also nice meteor. I was about to meteor you. xD Woo. Ain't even mad about that one.


GGs that second match when i rolled to die i meant to jump and i felt sad X3
also slissor i don't only care about winrate, i practice other characters there and learn characters. that was a little rude of you to say X3

yea we were about even, though your secondaries beat mine more. except my shiek which is more of a pocket main at this point. also WFT combos are so much fun.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> GGs that second match when i rolled to die i meant to jump and i felt sad X3
> also slissor i don't only care about winrate, i practice other characters there and learn characters. that was a little rude of you to say X3
> 
> yea we were about even, though your secondaries beat mine more.



I don't think that was your fault. There was a bit of input lag. Have I improved since the last time we fought? 

WFT combos are so fun that I enjoyed being hit by them. xD They were actually pretty fun though. Every time you got the combo off (the like 3 times you got them off) I was like "oh, oh, OOOH DAYUM!!" I had fun xD Now with sheik, the teleport kill was clutch. xD I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I don't think that was your fault. There was a bit of input lag. Have I improved since the last time we fought?


yea i don't remeber your villager being as good. though yea the input lag did kind of cause me to lose two matches directly, inputting a roll instead of a jump and inputting a Nair instead of a recovery. but it happens X3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea i don't remeber your villager being as good. though yea the input lag did kind of cause me to lose two matches directly, inputting a roll instead of a jump and inputting a Nair instead of a recovery. but it happens X3


I know like twice with Mr. GW it didn't air dodge when I wanted to. And with Ness I couldn't turn around and accidentally used Fsmashes when I didn't want to. That kill I got with Fsmash was an accident xD You couldn't turn around and I got lucky.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> SirRob: I know now how people get 80% win rates. They leave the match immediately after fighting somebody better than them. My win rate took a plunge once I found a worthy opponent, but if I was to have left I could have kept it up. High win rates can mean they're good, but most are just dishonourable cowards.



also this is not how i get my wins, i always at least do 2 out of 3 with every player i face if they don't leave and very rarley do i leave after that.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> SirRob: I know now how people get 80% win rates. They leave the match immediately after fighting somebody better than them. My win rate took a plunge once I found a worthy opponent, but if I was to have left I could have kept it up. High win rates can mean they're good, but most are just dishonourable cowards.


My win rate is only like 74.5% I win alot, but when I find someone really good or better than me I stay. I play at least 3 fights, if I lose to a close fight, I stay, if I get slaughtered a bunch of times I change character, if that doesn't work. I leave and make sure to reflect on what I was doing wrong.

With someone who is worse than me, if they are a move spammer, or a roll spammer. I stay until they leave and try to be the most annoying thing possible (pretty easy with Villager, and they don't last very long when getting their butts kicked). If I slaughter them I play 2 and go. If someone does my pet peeve on FG (copying my character after I kick their butt with them), I kick their butt again and then leave.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 22, 2015)

Slissors said:


> SirRob: I know now how people get 80% win rates. They leave the match immediately after fighting somebody better than them. My win rate took a plunge once I found a worthy opponent, but if I was to have left I could have kept it up. High win rates can mean they're good, but most are just dishonourable cowards.



Making people ragequit isn't an easy thing. 

I jest. Believe it or not, most of my wins come from players who never stick around for more than two matches. They don't adapt quick enough, and everyone has a pattern that can be exploited. The ones who stick around longer make up the better players because they know that the experience is more valuable as opposed to fishing for less experienced players for a padded win rate.

A high win rate is nice and all, but it means nothing. You know what they say, the bigger they are, the harder they fall!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Making people ragequit isn't an easy thing.


Yes it is. I was going against this really good Zelda and I was getting my butt kicked (I don't know how to deal with Zelda). She was pretty good at edge guarding me, even when I was Villager. So he starts to get greedy and goes for a meteor smash because I wouldn't die after being at 178% (Thank Sakurai for DI). He tries meteor smashing me, I see it coming and air dodge, then meteor him instead (Killing him at 48%). Immediately after there was a huge lag spike and then when he respawned it was like a level 3 computer was playing. From my experience, that huge lag spike then a CPU player type thing happening means that they either lost connection, or plain out rage quit. xD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2015)

so at Evo, the biggest fighting game tourney in the world, the Smash 4 tourney is allowing custom moves.
http://smashboards.com/threads/smash-4-evo-2015-ruleset-updated-customs-on.391923

which is awesome and glad they are doing it.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so at Evo, the biggest fighting game tourney in the world, the Smash 4 tourney is allowing custom moves.
> http://smashboards.com/threads/smash-4-evo-2015-ruleset-updated-customs-on.391923
> 
> which is awesome and glad they are doing it.



If it's just custom moves, that's fine, but the stats just break stuff. Please tell me it's just the moves.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> If it's just custom moves, that's fine, but the stats just break stuff. Please tell me it's just the moves.


no equips obviously X3 though are universally agreed as terrible.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 22, 2015)

Equipments are so busted, and they make the game incredibly fun when you keep this in mind. I got myself a Greninja custom with three jump boost perks (1.3 multiplier). It's the funniest thing ever because one jump sends me flying and I can't even touch the ground for a solid 3 seconds. 

And argh, nothing grinds my gears more than when a player SDs to end the match, or because they don't think they can win. No one ever won by giving up.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 22, 2015)

I like to try and convey how salty I get when I'm in For Glory. Like if I get KO'd in just the worst way, I'll just hang around on the respawn platform, and when it disappears I'll just walk to the side of the stage where I got KO'd and contemplate my demise. It's great (awful) when my opponent just lets me stand idly for like ten seconds.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Equipments are so busted, and they make the game incredibly fun when you keep this in mind. I got myself a Greninja custom with three jump boost perks (1.3 multiplier). It's the funniest thing ever because one jump sends me flying and I can't even touch the ground for a solid 3 seconds.
> 
> And argh, nothing grinds my gears more than when a player SDs to end the match, or because they don't think they can win. No one ever won by giving up.



I have a Mr.GW set that has a 40% chance to One Hit KO you on each hit.

I just sent all of you a video of how easy it is to make people rage on For Glory. And Skybound said it was hard to do. XD


----------



## SonicSweeti (Feb 22, 2015)

I love this game and have since it first came out on N64. Always been an avid Kirby player myself, but the new Smash, Im really good with Sonic. He got easier to control since the last game, thankfully. (I have only played the 3DS version)


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 22, 2015)

You must have skipped a minor detail in the post where I said that. 



SkyboundTerror said:


> I jest.



V:

I'll check out the replay soon. lol


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 22, 2015)

SonicSweeti said:


> I love this game and have since it first came out on N64. Always been an avid Kirby player myself, but the new Smash, Im really good with Sonic. He got easier to control since the last game, thankfully. (I have only played the 3DS version)



I'm just going to say this straight out. Try not to take offense.

I was getting excited when you were talking about smash 64 and loving Kirby, but then I lost all interest and respect in what you were saying as soon as you said Sonic. I just did not want to finish that paragraph because I was just that disgusted.... Even though I despise the character you play, you seem like a nice person and I hope to play you sometime.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Feb 22, 2015)

Black Hair Lucina is my waifu. No touchie


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

So... I beat all the challenges and stuff, and now I don't feel like playing Smash 4 anymore. Welp. Looks like my Smash 4 career is over.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Feb 23, 2015)

Slissors said:


> I'm Commander Slissors, and this is my favourite post on the Forums.
> 
> The content and context both are perfect. I apologise if this comes across as rude; I just find your post really amusing (in a good way!).
> 
> That said, why not try online?



Eh, online's weird for me. I played a few matches, but I don't really feel like doing it anymore. I rather play with people in person than online. Just the way I am. And yeah, I do have people to play offline too, but I'm just really burned out after doing the challenges. I doubt I'll never pick it up again, but I'm definitely taking a break from it for now.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 23, 2015)

My fav is rosalina
she is op 
Her final smash rapes everything
And she is very mobil


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 23, 2015)

Damned right Rosalina is OP. lmao

Anyone down for some matches some time?


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2015)

ALWAYS

I'm tired of Pokemon Shuffle, I want less matching and more matches


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 23, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Damned right Rosalina is OP. lmao
> 
> Anyone down for some matches some time?



I will possibly have time tomorrow. Also did you enjoy the replay? xD


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 23, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> My fav is rosalina
> she is op
> Her final smash rapes everything
> And she is very mobil



Her Final Smash is crap. She is really good but not OP. If you want to talk about OP, let's look over to our little monkey "friend" Diddy fucking Kong. 

Hoo Hah for days bruh.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 23, 2015)

I found out that Mii Fighters are usuable in tournaments like Apex and Evo. So I decided to try them (no equips of course) and I love them. Especially Mii Gunner's edge guard game almost like Villagers but idk, very different. And I like the feel of brawler. I still don't use customs but I am definitely trying the mii fighters out.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 23, 2015)

I saw the replay, Duke. The poor Ganon didn't know what to do. lol



SirRob said:


> ALWAYS
> 
> I'm tired of Pokemon Shuffle, I want less matching and more matches



I tried that the other day and confused me cause Trozei exists. ???


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2015)

Difference is, this is free, so I don't have to feel shame in spending money on a casual game like Trozei. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 23, 2015)

Haha, fair enough. In my shoes, I failed to see the point since I bought and played the hell out of Battle Trozei.


----------



## SirRob (Feb 23, 2015)

Well if you liked Trozei, it's more I guess. I heard Mega Evolution wasn't in Trozei, so, there's that.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 23, 2015)

Omg I was messing around with Mii Gunner on training mode and found out they have this amazing double B reversal. It's like the zig zag type thing with Villager's pocket reversal. But with the grenade and its so great for mix ups and it can zig zag twice if you do it right. It's like the greatest thing ever. XD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 23, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Omg I was messing around with Mii Gunner on training mode and found out they have this amazing double B reversal. It's like the zig zag type thing with Villager's pocket reversal. But with the grenade and its so great for mix ups and it can zig zag twice if you do it right. It's like the greatest thing ever. XD


yea mii gunner is my favorite Mii and the grenade is such an awesome option, wanna do mii matches sometime? also i love mii gunners range.


----------



## Eggdodger (Feb 24, 2015)

I'll play someone sometime tomorrow. Just message me on Skype or PM me or something. I dunno, I'm sleepy. I'll be available probably in 8+ hours.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 24, 2015)

If someone Stucks in rosalinas final smash star the Person gets 200 percent damage. Only throw someone in


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 24, 2015)

So I had an idea to make For Glory more fun for myself. Gonna replace all of my shield buttons with taunt buttons, so if I try shielding, I taunt then take a smash attack to the face. 

Should make good practice for spacing and reading, but I'm mostly doing this cause I'm bored.

Edit: Erhmagad, no taunting with R and L? Fine, attacking it is.


----------



## Matt Conner (Feb 24, 2015)

Did they ever patch that mii brawler 1 hit KO thing?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 24, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea mii gunner is my favorite Mii and the grenade is such an awesome option, wanna do mii matches sometime? also i love mii gunners range.



Yes please. xD I won't be available for a long period of time until Sunday.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 24, 2015)

Guys! I learned how to be pro at Samus from this guy on For Glory! I can sum it up in 5 easy steps.

Step 1: Roll.
Step 2: Charge Shot.
Step 3: Repeat step 1 and 2 until Charge Shot is fully charged.
Step 4: Shoot.
Step 5: Lose from getting punished for doing the exact same thing over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 24, 2015)

Matt Conner said:


> Did they ever patch that mii brawler 1 hit KO thing?


yes they did, the full thing is still a good kill move at moderatly lowish kill percents.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 25, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Oh man, that's great. I actually thought you were endorsing the "strategy" at first. I laughed at the plot-twist. Tell me you replayed the match!



I don't record stupid shit.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 25, 2015)

Matt Conner said:


> Did they ever patch that mii brawler 1 hit KO thing?



What thing was that?  Some crazy endless combo?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 25, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> What thing was that?  Some crazy endless combo?


no where near as elegant or complicated sounding as you are making it sound
[video=youtube;GRh4iH-DTdI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRh4iH-DTdI[/video]
down throw to the first hit of piston punch up-b was a gaunrenteed kill at 0% however that's been patches and doesn't instantly kill anymore.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 27, 2015)

I finally found one person on FG who I am proud to say is easily better than me. He played Mega Man (most likely his main) and Sonic. I got my ass kicked, I only won 2 out of the 6 fights we had. The first few I got 2 stocked and afterwards I at least got one stocked. This guy made me so happy, and he was really nice too. He taunted when I finally killed him and the fights were soooo good. Every kill was just amazing reads and it took skill. I am glad I found this guy and I hope I meet him again. Best Mega Man and Sonic I've ever played. And I think I gained his respect when he tried to stage spike me 4 times and I teched all of them. A real challenge. It got to the point where we taunted and crouched at the beginning of the round for respect. His name was Alpha. I fucking love this guy right now.

EDIT: I also finally got the New 3DS which was out of stock in my city for two and a half weeks (since they were released.)


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 28, 2015)

Slissors said:


> How are you liking it? Are the enhancements to the 3D as glorious as the reveal made them seem?
> 
> I'll probably get one regardless, but alas: I'm broke.



Yes actually. And I finally have a C stick for smash. I am so tired of accidentally using my umbrella over the edge instead of bowling ball.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Amiibos, though. That piece of technology is sick, and the 3D face tracker makes the 3D useable!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Like I've said before, save For Glory for learning your match-ups and threats. Don't play it for fun, cause it ain't fun unless you can keep up with the competition and punish the repetitive behavior, thus forcing your opponent to rethink their strategy. 

Little Mac has no hope, though. There's only one way you can deal with them, and that's getting him off the ground with grabs. :/


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 28, 2015)

Slissors said:


> So... Mario can rot in Oblivion for all I care. If he grabs you even once: boom! Instant 49% inescapable up tilt spam. And Little Mac (specifically the combination of his armour, speed, counter, and KO punch) is insane on For Glory.
> 
> And what's with people only playing one character ever and using the exact same combo every single time? It's maddeningly boring to play them.



1. I get out of that easy. Neutral air works for a lot of characters to get out of that Mario combo.

2. You see common combos for every character because they are true combos and literally a good way for the character in general to build up damage. Ness is a great example, pk fire > dgrab > usually forward air. But what makes the difference between good players and great ones is their ability to mix it up and of course, knock out their opponent as well as adapting to the opponent.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 28, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Like I've said before, save For Glory for learning your match-ups and threats. Don't play it for fun, cause it ain't fun unless you can keep up with the competition and punish the repetitive behavior, thus forcing your opponent to rethink their strategy.
> 
> Little Mac has no hope, though. There's only one way you can deal with them, and that's getting him off the ground with grabs. :/



I use FG like a training ground and hopefully soon find a local Sm4sh scene to go to. I learn my threats and general combos for other characters and learn how to get around them.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Understandable. You and I are on the same boat; I refuse to camp, and it does cost me games. 

Anyone game for a few matches before I sink my teeth into Monster Hunter?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Awesome. My friend code is 0559 - 6972 - 5367. 

I don't mind playing with items and I'm fine with whatever stage. I'm not picky with rules.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Coins isn't available online in the 3DS version. ):

I love the mode, too. It's a shame.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

What a ridiculous match. XD

Great stuff.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 28, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Not easy to get out of with Ganondorf. He's too slow and heavy. DI is too weak, neutral air is too slow, can't air dodge because I'm still tumbling.
> 
> Also, Skybound: I can definitely keep up with most of the competiton, and the reason that I lose most often I find is that I refuse to play their way. I don't care if camping is the best option in a certain situation; I rush in regardless because I find it more fun. That said, I've played a handful of players that are much better than me without being annoying. Those are the people I play over and over (destroying my win rate), but man those are satisfying matches.



Well Ganon is understandable... Also DI isn't supposed to make a giant difference but it will save you many times. I'd like to know if you find me annoying? And you can't use projectile spam as reasoning because it's how the character is played.

I play campy if I need to. Not often do I find someone who forces me to be campy. I generally choose aggro though.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Alright, haha. I didn't want to bring out the big guns so fast.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Ahhh, that teching and wall-jumping! KOing you isn't easy in stages like that.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 28, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Well Ganon is understandable... Also DI isn't supposed to make a giant difference but it will save you many times. I'd like to know if you find me annoying? And you can't use projectile spam as reasoning because it's how the character is played.
> 
> I play campy if I need to. Not often do I find someone who forces me to be campy. I generally choose aggro though.


yea you're playstlye really isn't campy it's much more pressure oriented and really good, better than just standing at the edge plantting a tree and just waiting which is worse and more boring to face.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh. OH. That was sneaky.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

It is an easy move to overlook. I often fall for it because I love standing by the ledge in anticipation.

... that bumper backfired.

Edit: YES! lol


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh my gosh, that has to be Charizard's worse stage. My Flare Blitz is useless.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

That stage is great, but it's so hard to play on.

Oh snap, that spike!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

The planets were not aligned for an event of such magnitude to take place!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Dang, nice work taking advantage of my grabs. XD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Ahh, this next one will be my final. I played longer than I should have and errands are piling up.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

You're no pushover, and I had many laughs during those games. Lots of sweet shenanigans went on! Good stuff.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 28, 2015)

so I "think" I'm getting better, I've been overall winning a few more matches than usual, but eh, I've been practicing and I'm getting better with peach, and I've been playing on my 3ds a bit more since I've been working and  I got the "New" 3DS


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 28, 2015)

I finally got the achievement for 5 StreetSmash tags!  (Then I immediately got the achievement for 500 trophies ... huh.)


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Feb 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea you're playstlye really isn't campy it's much more pressure oriented and really good, better than just standing at the edge plantting a tree and just waiting which is worse and more boring to face.



I like to keep pressure but I do turtle if needed. I still keep pressuring even when camping. Keep slingshot going and lloid no matter what. I just like the balance, I don't go super aggro but I don't turtle a lot either. I always look for balance in my play style in any video game.

Also should I pick up CF? I generally dislike characters making a projectile but he really interests me. And I feel I learn quickly with him.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone up for a few rounds? either version


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

*looks at paper*
*looks at 3DS*

Well shit. To procrastinate or not.


----------



## Zahros (Feb 28, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> *looks at paper*
> *looks at 3DS*
> 
> Well shit. To procrastinate or not.



That's the question, isn't it? xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

I guess it's a good thing I'm a lazy bastard. 

I'll hop on the 3DS. Feel free to host!


----------



## Zahros (Feb 28, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I guess it's a good thing I'm a lazy bastard.
> 
> I'll hop on the 3DS. Feel free to host!


Alrighty! any specific rules?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Feb 28, 2015)

Ahh, nah, feel free to set the rules to whatever.

Edit: Dunno if I d/c'd, but I'll take that as a hint to get on with what I should be doing, eheh. 

Good stuff!


----------



## Zahros (Feb 28, 2015)

well, that was fun ^^, I think it's painfully obvious to say who you're main is of course :v

thanks for playing though, we should again sometime


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 1, 2015)

The sarcasm. It hurts.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 1, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Duke and Skybound, did you see the replay I sent you? Probably the most fun I've had in a match for a long time :V


Oh! Now that's how you be pro! Roll and Aura Sphere! He must have learned from that Samus I played.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 1, 2015)

I've been in practice mode with Toon Link learning a couple of combos and tricks that should be of great use. 
Might be awhile before I'm able to test them against real fights though.
Just learned that I can reverse my aerial momentum with my Boomerang (Same with my bow & arrow, but I knew that and it's not as useful), which I feel is a good tool to play some mind-games.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I've been in practice mode with Toon Link learning a couple of combos and tricks that should be of great use.
> Might be awhile before I'm able to test them against real fights though.
> Just learned that I can reverse my aerial momentum with my Boomerang (Same with my bow & arrow, but I knew that and it's not as useful), which I feel is a good tool to play some mind-games.


do keep in mind that practice mode is not great for practicing combos since the dummy does nothing and a lot of what you may think to be combos could be escapable.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 1, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> do keep in mind that practice mode is not great for practicing combos since the dummy does nothing and a lot of what you may think to be combos could be escapable.


If I am not mistaken, the combo counter makes sure it's a true combo. As in if it goes up past 1, the player could literally do nothing about the rest of the hits past the 1st one, which is also found true against the level 9 Bot in Practice.

Edit: Let me re-phrase that. The Combo meter thingy in practice only goes up passed 1 if you hit the enemy during Hit-lag(?), and does not go up whatsoever if there's even a single frame of where they could've dodged, blocked, or teched.
I've got 2 decent 3-hit true combos, though they're percent-based on when they'll work.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 1, 2015)

Because of Hoo Hah and how stupidly OP (yet not broken) Diddy is. I'm putting this amazing video here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufiEANKKOac


----------



## Kleric (Mar 1, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Because of Hoo Hah and how stupidly OP (yet not broken) Diddy is. I'm putting this amazing video here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufiEANKKOac



Oh hey, I watched that last night.
I also just so happened to 4-stock a level 9 AI Diddy just moments ago. His recovery special does not like my bombs.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Because of Hoo Hah and how stupidly OP (yet not broken) Diddy is. I'm putting this amazing video here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufiEANKKOac


i like how the best character has to be OP, especially when the game is not even a year old yet. it's such a lovley thing so many communities do >.>

also anyone wanna play with customs on? no equipments please. also for anyone who doesn't have my FC it's 3840-6058-9268


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll play you. I'll be a good sport, promise!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2015)

eating right now but after i will make a room, also customs will be on so you can use them just no equip ones please.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2015)

I made a room already! I understand. On the 3DS version I have no-equipment custom sets for all the characters, so I've got that covered! Still gotta do that for the Wii U version.


----------



## Zahros (Mar 1, 2015)

So I was fighting a spammy pikachu, and the whole time I just though, I know you're a pokemon, but learn more than four moves....
also am I the only one that gets annoyed when people teabag you? it's not like this is COD or some childish game :v


----------



## Kleric (Mar 1, 2015)

How does one get teabagged in Smash Bros? Wouldn't it have to be a stamina match?


----------



## Zahros (Mar 1, 2015)

Kleric said:


> How does one get teabagged in Smash Bros? Wouldn't it have to be a stamina match?


Well, it's when they KO you, and then while you're still coming back, they go up and down really fast, at least I think that's what it is, but a lot of d-bags to it


----------



## Kleric (Mar 1, 2015)

Zahros said:


> Well, it's when they KO you, and then while you're still coming back, they go up and down really fast, at least I think that's what it is, but a lot of d-bags to it


Oh! I just do that for fun communicative movement (either that or pivoting everywhere). I don't intend any tea-bagging.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I made a room already! I understand. On the 3DS version I have no-equipment custom sets for all the characters, so I've got that covered! Still gotta do that for the Wii U version.


bleh disconected at select screen. weighted header is pretty nice.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2015)

Why do we always have connection problems? We live so close to each other.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Why do we always have connection problems? We live so close to each other.


it's cause my internet is weak
also my 3ds just ran out of battery power, ggs though.


----------



## Zahros (Mar 1, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Oh! I just do that for fun communicative movement (either that or pivoting everywhere). I don't intend any tea-bagging.


oh, well I recall in Brawl, people would do that if you wanted to "team up", in which case it would end up 3v1 with me :v, but maybe you're right, either way, they should've just added voice for all matches, but made some way for it to work so that, say, a 10 year old wouldn't be playing with a ragey 19 yr old or something similar, seeing as that's the most like reason they don't want to add it in most of their games :l


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 1, 2015)

Zahros said:


> Well, it's when they KO you, and then while you're still coming back, they go up and down really fast, at least I think that's what it is, but a lot of d-bags to it



I do that sometimes just cause I'm sitting there for 3 seconds doing nothing. I dont think it's teabagging. No one on Smashboards says anything about teabagging.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I do that sometimes just cause I'm sitting there for 3 seconds doing nothing. I dont think it's teabagging. No one on Smashboards says anything about teabagging.


if you crouch repeaditly it's kind of a tea bag. also during that time if i don't need to charge up anything i tend to just throw out some moves.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 1, 2015)

Villager's customs are even more trollish than his originals. XD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 1, 2015)

what do his other pockets do?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2015)

Good games, both of you. I like that custom side-B on Wii Fit Trainer too, since it seems like a safe way to spike opponents trying to get on the ledge. Villager's custom neutral-b has surprising priority, definitely an improvement of an already good move. Custom down-b's annoying, but the tradeoff is that, I think the tree loses its KO potential.

I like playing as custom Mega Man and custom Palutena, so different. Custom Ike is supposed to be totally broken, but I haven't played around with his customs enough to get a grip on how to use them effectively. Custom Fox is the worst because I'm so used to regular Fox, I'd just rather play as him.

I think I'm gonna switch amplifying reflector out for big reflector... I didn't realize that amplifying reflector does the OPPOSITE of shine stalling...


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 1, 2015)

With the Garden Pocket I can't pocket from behind but it now puts a flower on your head for DMG/Sec. Also it doesn't have priority Pocket always gives me invincibility frames.

Tree Counter has the sapling trip you, it loses KO potential, it is much faster, and if you touch it or do damage to it you take damage and it lasts longer and higher dirability.

The best fight was the Ness v Zelda fight. XD Those fights were fun. Especially the Villager ones xD I laughed the whole time. I couldn't play seriously as Villager, so much trolling xD.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 1, 2015)

I named the Villager v Pikachu "Don't Trip, the movie" and Villager v Ike "Don't Trip, the Sequel". I'm sending them now. XD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 1, 2015)

Lots of butthurt on For Glory today. What's with people shamelessly coming up with excuses for losing and sending immature messages via name tags? The poor sportsmanship makes me sad.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2015)

Probably low self esteem. They need to feel good because nothing good is going on in their lives. I mean, why else would they be spending their time playing a video game with strangers?


----------



## Granus (Mar 2, 2015)

So, yeah, Smash U is kinda making me sad lately. I have no motivation to even play it anymore. Maybe it was all that Greninja losing in FG last month, but yeah.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 3, 2015)

A whole day to do nothing.... I don't even feel like making people cry on FG.... What's wrong with me?


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 3, 2015)

Amiibos amiibos amiibos amiibos amiibos amiibos.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 3, 2015)

Slissors, I am crying with laughter about that 21 second replay you sent me. XD Fastest I've ever won is 24 seconds.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 3, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Amiibos amiibos amiibos amiibos amiibos amiibos.


Truly shitposting


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 3, 2015)

Croconaw said:


> Amiibos amiibos amiibos amiibos amiibos amiibos.



On the topic of Amiibos, you guys should check out the replays I uploaded of my own. I made an effort in trying to bust their stats and strategies. I can't beat my Bowser at all, and Samus trolls hard with explosive perfect shields and rocket spam. ):

Yet I'm proud of them because they piss off all my friends.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 4, 2015)

So i just got a peach Amiibo today, not sure what to call her. also can you only acivate her through the wii u version?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 4, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> So i just got a peach Amiibo today, not sure what to call her. also can you only acivate her through the wii u version?



You can activate them through both versions (if you have the N3DS). But I don't know what you'll call her, but I call her Slut. 1. Bowser 2. Mario 3. Weegee. She obviously can fight, so why hasn't she stopped Bowser? Sluuuuut.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 4, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> You can activate them through both versions (if you have the N3DS). But I don't know what you'll call her, but I call her Slut. 1. Bowser 2. Mario 3. Weegee. She obviously can fight, so why hasn't she stopped Bowser? Sluuuuut.


i have an older 3ds.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 4, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i have an older 3ds.


There is an Amiibo adapter thing that older 3DS' can use, which I guess you'll need. :0


----------



## Zahros (Mar 4, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> She obviously can fight, so why hasn't she stopped Bowser? Sluuuuut.




Can you blame her? :v


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 5, 2015)

I lol'd.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 5, 2015)

just sent a replay of my sweet survival skills X3
also don't fear PK2


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 5, 2015)

Oh, oh, that was great! That Ness reached a bit too hard at the end. He wanted you dead.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2015)

Haha, I tried For Glory again after not playing it for a while, and lost every match. [noparse][/noparse]
And I know I'm not losing to good people, because no one who plays For Glory is good- the good players play locally in tournaments. 
So if I'm losing in For Glory, that means I REALLY SUCK HARD! Ha! What's new!

I wish I knew what I was doing wrong. Oh wait, I know! I'm an idiot, that's what I'm doing wrong! Idiots like me, shouldn't be trying to be good at anything!


----------



## Kleric (Mar 5, 2015)

Rob.. you need to pull your shit together. I don't care anymore whether you actually do suck or not, but you shouldn't let it be affecting you this much.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 5, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Rob.. you need to pull your shit together. I don't care anymore whether you actually do suck or not, but you shouldn't let it be affecting you this much.


yea it's super unhealthy to do what you're doing rob since it just makes you want to do it more. For your own personal health you really need to try doing something else to deal with anger.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2015)

Of course I'm gonna let it affect me, being bad at something you're passionate about is one of the worst feelings ever.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea it's super unhealthy to do what you're doing rob since it just makes you want to do it more. For your own personal health you really need to try doing something else to deal with anger.


I figured typing out my anger would be healthier than verbally or physically expressing it, or internalizing it


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Of course I'm gonna let it affect me, being bad at something you're passionate about is one of the worst feelings ever.


and venting the way you do makes things much worse, It has been proven that venting as a mehtod of anger realease is really bad and only makes things worse.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2015)

Well do you have an alternate solution?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well do you have an alternate solution?


meditation, or exersize. Everytime you lose do push-ups immediatly after. Since it's 5 minute matches you could do 5 then one for each stock they finish with. If you lose multiple in a row keep the stock count of all of those matches in your pushups. or after every loss meditate for the length the match took. There are tons of different guides on how to meditate so you can look that up pretty easily.

also it's not healthy to constantly type out your anger because it puts you in the mindset to look for anger and find more of it, thus making it easier to anger you because you keep looking for things to make you angry in order to type them.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2015)

I think I vent because I want people to agree with me, that, yeah, the thing I get angry at angers other people, too. I want validation. But you're right, it's unhealthy to do that, and it's selfish to expect people to act the way you want them to.

I was thinking about it, and I think exercise would probably be the best. I can't meditate, I tend to think of negative things or stew in my frustration. 
I won't exercise between matches because that doesn't work for me, instead I think stopping entirely to exercise for ten minutes or so would be better. That'd also give me time to calm down. 

I wish I just didn't get angry in the first place, but losing even once really sets me off, let alone a string of losses. I just think about all the time I put into the game, how this affects my record, how the other person must be feeling, whether or not the other person is actually a good player, and I think about how you guys would've fared against the people I fought, and that you probably would've beaten them (which would be true ~10-30% of the time, given our records). I can't not think about those things, because, it just feels wrong for me to take a loss in stride. It feels like settling with being under average, and I don't want that. I try to treat losses as a learning experience, and I save replays of when I lose. But then I look at my record and see my win rate dropping, and it makes me feel like all the stuff I've learned and practiced up to this point means nothing.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I think I vent because I want people to agree with me, that, yeah, the thing I get angry at angers other people, too. I want validation. But you're right, it's unhealthy to do that, and it's selfish to expect people to act the way you want them to.
> 
> I was thinking about it, and I think exercise would probably be the best. I can't meditate, I tend to think of negative things or stew in my frustration.
> I won't exercise between matches because that doesn't work for me, instead I think stopping entirely to exercise for ten minutes or so would be better. That'd also give me time to calm down.
> ...



other poeple validating your anger also makes it worse because it just gives you an excuse to not only get angry quicker but to stay angry as well. and that's fair meditation is quite hard to do, and even with the method i found it's still hard for me. Also i do hope your excersize turns out well. And if you do still lose a lot at least will be more fit.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 5, 2015)

Alistair's right. I know all about the effects of positive reinforcement from my time in school, especially when I was younger. I knew that being funny made people laugh, and I thought it would make people like me. I kept doing more extreme things, going for raw shock value. I was obstinate, rude, strange, and kind of a smartass. If anything, it made me really unlikable as a person, and isolated me from the rest. If people weren't creeped out by my behavior, they were scared. At some point my freshman year, I changed my reputation and gave up my penchant for daring acts of defiance. I found a healthier way to express myself; I started to turn the teacher's lessons into setups for my punchlines. Contrary to what you may think, teachers enjoy having me in their classes now because what I do augments their teaching potential. I start constructive dialogues between students, and to remember why the joke was funny, they have to recall the source material, right?

What I'm saying is, you can turn a destructive tendency into one that strengthens you. Instead of reflecting on your losses on the forum, try putting down what you did wrong and what they did right to defeat you on a notepad. Compile strategies to defeat certain characters and playstyles. I'm sure you're better now than you were 4 months ago.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't know about that. I don't think people would wanna read my match analyses, especially since the regulars here are all better than I am- there's nothing I can observe that they don't already know.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> other poeple validating your anger also makes it worse because it just gives you an excuse to not only get angry quicker but to stay angry as well. and that's fair meditation is quite hard to do, and even with the method i found it's still hard for me. Also i do hope your excersize turns out well. And if you do still lose a lot at least will be more fit.


Thank you, I can tell your main has been rubbing off on you


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I don't know about that. I don't think people would wanna read my match analyses, especially since the regulars here are all better than I am- there's nothing I can observe that they don't already know.
> 
> Thank you, I can tell your main has been rubbing off on you


No, I mean. To yourself, because again, Alistair's right; other people acknowledging your grievances won't help. Just keep a notepad next to you while you play, and refer back to it from time to time. You make you better.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2015)

I do save replays and take notes on what I'm doing wrong, although I admit I get lazy and let the replays pile up without watching them.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 5, 2015)

Zahros said:


> Can you blame her? :v



Yes, because she's a sluuuuuuuut. :v


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 5, 2015)

I finally beat a good Zelda. I usually have trouble with Zelda. I'm not happy about the way I did it but who cares, I can't just not adapt. I realized Zelda has absolutely no good approach options. And her reflector crystal shields her from my shorter ranged approached as Villager. So instead of approaching her, I sit back and let her come to me. Tree camping was the best option sadly then punish her approach attempts with short ranged yet fast close up attacks. Then finally rack up enough percentage to bowling ball over the edge. Not my favorite thing to do but oh well, it was worth it to win.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 5, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Haha, I tried For Glory again after not playing it for a while, and lost every match. [noparse][/noparse]
> And I know I'm not losing to good people, because no one who plays For Glory is good- the good players play locally in tournaments.
> So if I'm losing in For Glory, that means I REALLY SUCK HARD! Ha! What's new!
> 
> I wish I knew what I was doing wrong. Oh wait, I know! I'm an idiot, that's what I'm doing wrong! Idiots like me, shouldn't be trying to be good at anything!



There aren't any tournaments near me and I play FG... Does that mean I'm bad? ): I thought we were friends.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 5, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> There aren't any tournaments near me and I play FG... Does that mean I'm bad? ): I thought we were friends.


Well, good and bad are relative. You're better than I am, but you're worse than what I'm aiming for. I want to be at Terror's level.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll play you rob, If that makes you feel any better.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2015)

We can play anytime Impact. [noparse][/noparse] Just let me know what time works best for you!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2015)

I need to lose my fear of For Glory. I can do FG Smash no problem, but team and 1v1 just have so much pressure.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well, good and bad are relative. You're better than I am, but you're worse than what I'm aiming for. I want to be at Terror's level.



I am also aiming for Terror's level. At this point I'm satisfied if I get one stock off him. But then again Charizard destroys my main, and last time I fought him I was still new to Ness, the one character I play that seems to do well against Charizard.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 6, 2015)

Pinky said:


> I need to lose my fear of For Glory. I can do FG Smash no problem, but team and 1v1 just have so much pressure.



It's not hard. I only use FG 1v1 for learning characters and as a training ground for if I ever find a tournament near me.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 6, 2015)

I really feel like I've obtained the right amount of knowledge to truly play with Toon Link in much more competitive environment, it's just that I have to master and become more instinctive with these tips tricks and combos.

Someday I shall do well to represent the name "Toon Link" in the deadly battlefield of Smash Bros!


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 6, 2015)

I really want the Mewtwo DLC to come out already.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 6, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I really feel like I've obtained the right amount of knowledge to truly play with Toon Link in much more competitive environment, it's just that I have to master and become more instinctive with these tips tricks and combos.
> 
> Someday I shall do well to represent the name "Toon Link" in the deadly battlefield of Smash Bros!


you live in new york so you could easily find tournies near you and slightly less easily find poeple to car pool with to them.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 6, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> you live in new york so you could easily find tournies near you and slightly less easily find poeple to car pool with to them.


I live in the country side of New York, not even in the small town. It'll be a little further out before I could find any tournaments.
When you think of New York, you see buildings and streets. When I look out my window, I see mountains and trees. :v


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 6, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I live in the country side of New York, not even in the small town. It'll be a little further out before I could find any tournaments.
> When you think of New York, you see buildings and streets. When I look out my window, I see mountains and trees. :v


still if you're willing to drive a couple hours there should be some good tournies you can go to. an hour to 2 hour drive was around the average for me when i went to tournies, it was definitally worth it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 6, 2015)

You folks make me wish I was one of them Yankee fellers. There ain't no tournaments this side of the Mississippi, I tell you what. There ain't none nowheres.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well, good and bad are relative. You're better  than I am, but you're worse than what I'm aiming for. I want to be at  Terror's level.





DukeTheHusky said:


> I am also aiming for Terror's level. At this point I'm satisfied if I get one stock off him. But then again Charizard destroys my main, and last time I fought him I was still new to Ness, the one character I play that seems to do well against Charizard.



I'm flattered that you guys think that, but I don't believe my "level" is one to aim for. In fact, I don't even know how good I am in comparison to players who regularly attend tourneys. I just play for fun and I've yet to enter any big competitions that wasn't the result of my friends hounding me to join. 

Though I guess that's saying something, haha. I don't enter tournaments expecting to win, yet I've won a few.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 6, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I really want the Mewtwo DLC to come out already.



It'll be this month for sure, the offer ends on the 31st


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm flattered that you guys think that, but I don't believe my "level" is one to aim for. In fact, I don't even know how good I am in comparison to players who regularly attend tourneys. I just play for fun and I've yet to enter any big competitions that wasn't the result of my friends hounding me to join.
> 
> Though I guess that's saying something, haha. I don't enter tournaments expecting to win, yet I've won a few.


But I don't want to win tournaments. I just want to be as good as you. And I think that your skill level is something that's attainable.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 6, 2015)

SirRob said:


> But I don't want to win tournaments. I just want to be as good as you. And I think that your skill level is something that's attainable.



Oh, lol. Well in that case, you'd be right. It's attainable. 

I have gotten down most of the frames it takes to use my main properly, but everything that comes after is knowledge about match-ups and having the balls to go for hard reads and punishments.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2015)

...That's another thing. I don't want to get to a point where I'm concerned about frames, that's too deep into the game for me. 
Probably wouldn't make a difference online, anyway.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Oh, lol. Well in that case, you'd be right. It's attainable.
> 
> I have gotten down most of the frames it takes to use my main properly, but everything that comes after is knowledge about match-ups and having the balls to go for hard reads and punishments.



Ok so I may have just complimented you. But I I seriously think we say you are so good is because Charizard is uncharted territory for us in terms of match ups and frame data so we have no idea what moves will work when. Don't get me wrong you are an excellent player, but I feel that you do have a big advantage in this case. Inb4 someone says I'm making up excuses to why I lose to Terror.

Also I need someone to train myself not to pressure shield even when I'm in no position to do so. Like being juggled, I have a tendency to land near my opponent to pressure them. But I noticed i usually get punished by good players. I have trouble landing and getting back on stage from hanging on the ledge. I can do find avoiding in the air, but if you ledge guard me without leaving the stage and sitting near the ledge I have trouble figuring out what to do to land back safely.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 6, 2015)

I have admitted to having that advantage, but I'll say it again, Charizard isn't easy to use, which is why you don't see many. 

Villager has a godlike recovery, but it comes with a price. No character has a definite way of getting back on stage, yet Villager has the misfortune of having a very punishable recovery. I imagine his custom moves can fix this. 



SirRob said:


> ...That's another thing. I don't want to get to a  point where I'm concerned about frames, that's too deep into the game  for me.
> Probably wouldn't make a difference online, anyway.



I'm not concerned with it myself, to be honest. It just came with practice. All you need to know is what you can and can't short-hop, how fast your attacks come out, and the ending lag for said attacks. The frame data itself isn't important, but you do have to keep the timing of other characters' attacks in mind, and I admit, it can get very tiring. It's almost necessary for this game because of the strong ground  options and hitstun, and at times I wish it were like Brawl because this  game is much, much slower in comparison. You could afford to be  reckless in Brawl. 

Not this game. If you drop your tempo against a good or bad player, you'll be eating dust. If you play too defensively, you'll be eating grabs. If you dodge too much, you'll be eating punishments. If you don't create pressure, the other player will and if you don't adapt in time, you WILL lose. 

I can't help you with Fox (I'm horrible with him; I do best with slower characters) because of our different playstyles, but you do have to be quick with him to an exhausting fashion. Myself with Charizard, I have to rely on my opponent making mistakes.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 6, 2015)

If they wanted Villager's recovery to be more consistent with its use in Balloon Fight, his feet would knock players away from him.

Not necessarily cause damage, just knockback. In Balloon Fight, it only hurt enemies if you popped their balloons, not bump into them.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I have admitted to having that advantage, but I'll say it again, Charizard isn't easy to use, which is why you don't see many.
> 
> Villager has a godlike recovery, but it comes with a price. No character has a definite way of getting back on stage, yet Villager has the misfortune of having a very punishable recovery. I imagine his custom moves can fix this.
> 
> ...


Well, I lose to you because of our gap in skill, not because I'm unfamiliar with the character. The last time we played each other, I was actually fooling around with Charizard in For Fun mode beforehand, and getting a sense of all his moves. 
There was a thread on Smashboards that analyzed Fox's matchups, and Fox vs. Charizard was the one that was the most in favor of Fox, at 90:10. So even if I was beating you, I'd have to beat you 90% of the time to say we're even in skill, ha!

I agree that it's extremely important to get a handle on all of the characters' moves. I don't do this as often as I should, but sometimes I go into training, select Random, and then go through the moves of the character I get, and play around with them. That way I get a good sense of what the character can do in depth, and can get a better understanding of what I'm actually fighting against. Doing this makes it easier to spot what my opponent is doing, and when they leave an opening. 

You think this game is slower than Brawl? I prefer the gameplay in this game over that of 64, Melee, and Brawl. I think the balance between the competitive and accessible side is the best it's ever been, and that middle ground is what I like. I think what you say about dropping your tempo, applies to any game, right?

Honestly, I have no business venting because I always have ways to improve. I should spend more time learning the other characters, and I should spend more time analyzing my replays (which I did in bulk today). When I get to a point where I can't see what I'm doing wrong in the replays, that's when I should go to you guys or Smashboards/GameFAQs and ask for help.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 6, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Ok so I may have just complimented you. But I I seriously think we say you are so good is because Charizard is uncharted territory for us in terms of match ups and frame data so we have no idea what moves will work when. Don't get me wrong you are an excellent player, but I feel that you do have a big advantage in this case.


cause Wii fit trainer is totally a well known match-up by all and is a very straightforward character who's moves all make sense in how they work.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 6, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> cause Wii fit trainer is totally a well known match-up by all and is a very straightforward character who's moves all make sense in how they work.



Pfft, Skybound never plays as Wii Fit Trainer, silly.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm not concerned with it myself, to be honest. It just came with practice. All you need to know is what you can and can't short-hop, how fast your attacks come out, and the ending lag for said attacks. The frame data itself isn't important, but you do have to keep the timing of other characters' attacks in mind, and I admit, it can get very tiring. It's almost necessary for this game because of the strong ground  options and hitstun, and at times I wish it were like Brawl because this  game is much, much slower in comparison. You could afford to be  reckless in Brawl.
> 
> Not this game. If you drop your tempo against a good or bad player, you'll be eating dust. If you play too defensively, you'll be eating grabs. If you dodge too much, you'll be eating punishments. If you don't create pressure, the other player will and if you don't adapt in time, you WILL lose.



smash 4 is definitally faster than brawl, in brawl the only one who could afford to be reckless was metaknight. i guess you could also consider it faster if ICs are involved with their touch of death infinates that makes games faster. Otherwise it was way more campy and slower. Also i'm pretty sure those two statements contradict each other since you talk about how stron ghte tempo is in smash 4 which is a cahracterization of a faster game. In brawl there is no such thing as a tempo really, it's just trading hits and going back to nuetral or getting hard reads.

Projectiles where much better in brawl, physical ones could just be knocked away and there wheren't any hard counter to projectile heavy characters like there are in smash 4. Air dodging into the ground was unpunishble so you couldn't juggle poeple like you can in smash 4. also there are way more strings in smash 4. DI momentum canceling are much less of a thing so poeple die sooner, also Smash DI isn't a thing which some moves more usuable then they where before. Also grabs had armor in brawl so shield grabbing was much stronger than it is now. There was also ledge camping since regrab invcibility was a thing.

I love smash 4's pace the most out of any smash because it is not slow enough that it's constantly nuetral but not fast enough where it's a blur and stops being interseting to think about. Smash 4 has my favorite pace where it's not a overly fast nuetra game but tempo can swing and keep staying in one direction.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm sorry I didn't clarify, but I meant the game's engine and overall feel. It's mostly because of added landing lag to most character's moves, save for the light characters, that Smash 4 feels slower than Brawl.  If we're talking about the metagame, then yes, Brawl is indeed the slower game, and criminally. Smash 4 does force you to reset to neutral very often because of combo strings, and while it's the ideal thing to do, it can cause the game to drag when both players start fishing for a hit or read. I've had many games where it boils down to me and my opponent running around in circles waiting for the other one to screw up. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the pacing of this game, too. It's far from perfect, but it has to be the closest to it. 

My friends and I have all agreed that Smash 4 is slower, and we are the type of crowd to play 4-player games on the crazy stages with items on. We do play the hell out of Smash 4 and it is easily my favorite Smash game to date, but it's missing a few things that Brawl had that I wish were back. Ledge trumping is amazing, though. I'm very happy that's in. 

That's my opinion, anyhow. Like I said, I don't do competitive so my words only come from my observations in the living room. :-D



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> cause Wii fit trainer is totally a well  known match-up by all and is a very straightforward character who's  moves all make sense in how they work.



This confuses me. lol


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 7, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> This confuses me. lol


he brings that point up for fighting you but mentions nothing about he match-up of wii fit trainer when he faces me, even though i'm about as good as you are.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2015)

I think Terror just slightly edges you out. I don't think I've ever beaten him, even when he's used characters other than Charizard.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 7, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> cause Wii fit trainer is totally a well known match-up by all and is a very straightforward character who's moves all make sense in how they work.



WFT is actually not hard for me to figure out. I've played around with her/him before and I've had a friend play them for awhile around when the game came out. Now Charizard.... Skybound is the very first Charizard I've seen that knows what in the hell they are doing. I play around with many of the characters but I usually never bother with heavy characters, I dislike how slow they are.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 7, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I think Terror just slightly edges you out. I don't think I've ever beaten him, even when he's used characters other than Charizard.



He's only used Charizard against me...


----------



## Ieono (Mar 7, 2015)

Is there a list of FCs or something somewhere? I've finally got some good internet to play with if anyone wants to. I haven't played this game in months, but I'd like to try it out while I can. I play on the 3DS.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2015)

I can play you if you want, my FC is something

uhhh

3394-4061-9856


----------



## Ieono (Mar 7, 2015)

Ah, cool. 

Mine is errr 0275-9680-1560


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2015)

Alright, I'll get on. : )


----------



## Ieono (Mar 7, 2015)

And you think you suck? Haha. Thanks for playing with me. I gotta go take a shower~


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2015)

It's relative. You said you hadn't played for a few months so by all rights I should be winning, if we're gonna do a For Glory format! Good games, you had me on my toes the whole time.


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm ToaEnemis. A friend of mine told me about this place, so I decided to stop by and see what its like. I'm a Lucario main. Have been since brawl. In fact, it was thanks to this anthropomorphic pokemon that I got dragged into this fandom in the first place ^^"... but I guess it cant be helped lol. Anyways, I hope to have some matches with everyone and see how well I stack up against some other Smash playing Furries. My NNID is: Enemis


----------



## SirRob (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello! I'd be happy to play you some time, my NNID is SirRobX. I am a Fox main, but sometimes I get distracted because he just turns me on so immensely.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 7, 2015)

SirRob said:


> It's relative. You said you hadn't played for a few months so by all rights I should be winning, if we're gonna do a For Glory format! Good games, you had me on my toes the whole time.



Ha, if some of these guys are truly better than you, then I'm in deep shit. I really had a hard time!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 8, 2015)

Little Mac OP 
:v
enjoy the replay i sent.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 11, 2015)

Great, I lost to a, "Let's use your main just to show you I can beat you with them" player. What's worse, I lost because I screwed up my recovery. And _of course_ the guy leaves immediately afterwards, because obviously I don't have a good Fox if he can play him better than I can. I'm not frustrated, but jeez, I shouldn't be letting something like that happen at this stage.


----------



## Hartles (Mar 11, 2015)

Ive been making a few Videos of super smash brothers  who you like to play as and would a tourment be a good idea ? i might do if people are interested here is some of my work https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_umtcqaH8ko and this is the facebook group .https://www.facebook.com/groups/1413157628986485/

Nintendo network ID Hartles would be nice to pratice a bit more  with people


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 11, 2015)

Hartles said:


> and would a tourment be a good idea ?


WHOS UP FOR SOME TORMENT?

But seriously, I play Smash from time to time but I can't play online.  Lag makes game laggy.


----------



## Hartles (Mar 11, 2015)

I would be  if any one is doing one ?


----------



## Hartles (Mar 11, 2015)

Lucario  is my main  playing as mario and a few over fighters  fox is to me moves alot faster  but thats just me


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 11, 2015)

Hartles said:


> Ive been making a few Videos of super smash brothers  who you like to play as and would a tourment be a good idea ? i might do if people are interested here is some of my work https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_umtcqaH8ko and this is the facebook group .https://www.facebook.com/groups/1413157628986485/
> 
> Nintendo network ID Hartles would be nice to pratice a bit more  with people


I would love to play you if i had the wii u version but i'm stuck with the 3ds version. also enforce the same point as before; please do improve if you're going to make videos like that one. You roll way too much for it to be fun to watch. Also what you do with mario you could do with any other character, in that constant rolling and fishing for f-smashes and it's a very poor strategy that even decent players can see through and beat. It would also help to have a mic and do commentary in those videos and you can make up for your lack of skill with good commentary, ofcrouse you would need to be able to be good at doing commentary and be unique and funny.

and for onlinetournies unless it's a single day thing i don't like doing them cause that's too much stress over days and not fun.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 11, 2015)

I would join in if it was on 3DS. Speaking of which I'm hosting one on this page on admin on, on Facebook. It's mainly a pokemon page but we still do Smash from time to time. I'll give you a link if you guys are interested, it's 3DS only this time.

 Oh and Hartles, more of us here have a 3DS than we do Wii U. And I think everyone who has a Wii U here also has 3DS.


----------



## Zahros (Mar 11, 2015)

Why not use both?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 11, 2015)

Zahros said:


> Why not use both?


cause they aren't cross platform also not eeryone has both X3


----------



## Zahros (Mar 12, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> cause they aren't cross platform also not everyone has both X3


I meant more if both have the wii u during that match then it's okay to use that version


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 12, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Ah, my busy streak is almost over! Soon I'll be able to have some more matches with you guys. Multiple school project due dates snuck up on me, so I haven't played much lately or posted here (as you hopefully noticed ) but soon it will be done!
> 
> Anyway, has anybody actually played against Olimar on FG? My cousin played him when he came over on the weekend and proceeded to utterly destroy me with him. I've never actually faced a Smash 4 Olimar, so I have no idea what to expect or how to counter him, and all of his moves look exactly the same. Any tips for beating Olimars?


His camp game is slightly weaker cause the pikmin are weaker than in brawl, but his close range game is much better. also learn his moves, cause they're easy to tell appart when you actually learn to look and see it. also regardless of which smash attack he's doing it is punishble. Your best option for fighting olimar is using a character with really good shield pressure since olimar has weak out of shield options cause of his nerfed grab. For example shiek forward air to f-tilt is really hard for olimar to deal with.


----------



## Hartles (Mar 12, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I would join in if it was on 3DS. Speaking of which I'm hosting one on this page on admin on, on Facebook. It's mainly a pokemon page but we still do Smash from time to time. I'll give you a link if you guys are interested, it's 3DS only this time.
> 
> Oh and Hartles, more of us here have a 3DS than we do Wii U. And I think everyone who has a Wii U here also has 3DS.




that would be great  I have both  so its okay I could run my own  tourment  but I have a few conventions to go to


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 12, 2015)

Hartles said:


> that would be great  I have both  so its okay I could run my own  tourment  but I have a few conventions to go to


what's your 3ds friend code? also have you run tourments before in some kind of dungoen or something?

edit: to post again mine is 3840-6058-9268


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 12, 2015)

I sent you all a few replays. One of me somehow catching a Robin's book then killing them with it,  had no idea the boom could kill nor did I realize I caught it until I threw it. Why don't Robins ever catch the book? That thing is death with ink all over it ._. And the second fight is CF vs RosaLuma. A friend of mine and I decided to have some training matches. We picked up these characters recently (He picked up Rosalina again, after giving up on her, once I bought him Smash when I got my N3DS). I'm actually the best in my school but these guys are not pushovers, this fight was intense, and it was just TRAINING, sooo I'm sending this replay to show off how good my friends are at Smash. :3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 12, 2015)

Hartles said:


> Ive been making a few Videos of super smash brothers  who you like to play as and would a tourment be a good idea ? i might do if people are interested here is some of my work https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_umtcqaH8ko and this is the facebook group .https://www.facebook.com/groups/1413157628986485/
> 
> Nintendo network ID Hartles would be nice to pratice a bit more  with people



Just now got around to watching the video, and that is a painful amount of rolling and throwing out smash attacks. I couldn't even make it half way through the video because there was so much. So I'm guessing your definition of skill is basic FG style? I might nickname you K.K. Roller, K.K. Slider's cousin (Animal Crossing reference BTW). Enough sarcasm from me , you do need some training, badly, and we can help you with that possibly.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 12, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I sent you all a few replays. One of me somehow catching a Robin's book then killing them with it,  had no idea the boom could kill nor did I realize I caught it until I threw it. Why don't Robins ever catch the book?


cause they're bad robin players X3
i remeber seeing a good high level tourney player play robin and he would time his charges so that he would know when the book/sword would go and would grab it after.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 13, 2015)

you know what i realized, little mac is the character with the highest skill barrier because of how easy it is to be destroyed by him and how easy it is to beat a shitty little mac.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

Slissors said:


> I gotta say, part of me was really, really hoping for a short-hop neutral air. I don't even know if that's viable with Mario, but it would have nice.



It is very viable, especially with Mario having one of the fastest Nair's in the game. It even blocks out Villager's and his nair interrupts so many attacks and even destroys projectiles when sweetspotted (right when the move comes out). Yes that's right, Villager's nair can destroy projectiles, even when they are reflected more powerful ones  and I just fall through Samus's charge shot at full charge if I sweetspot.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Very true. Although I feel a bit bad throwing them to death. I usually try for a vertical KO on Little Mac as a sort of self imposed challenge.
> 
> Duke: "Learning hurts u" is amazing. A couple minutes of your sexy Villager trashing Robin, then death by book. Knowledge is power(ful), indeed.



 The best way to kill Mac for me is water bucket gimping, it works for me basically every time. But the difference between a good Mac and a bad Mac is how fast I get them off stage.

And the fact I didn't realize I caught the book made it even better. I don't even know how I got the book after watching the replay xD You need to watch "Jst Training? " that one was really good too.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 13, 2015)

i saw when you got the book, you got it while doing a d-air on them, also did you see either of my "little mac is OP" replays i sent? 
one of those players was a legimitatlly really good little mac.

Also this is glorous and i'm pretty sure it applies to WFT,jiggly puff, and kirby.

[video=youtube;oDvk3PMTVH0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDvk3PMTVH0[/video]

though i think WFT gets hit by a couple of those things since her hurtbox is pretty long.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 13, 2015)

Slissors said:


> Oh man, that is the best thing I've ever seen. I mean, there are some moves that would clearly hit him which nobody in the video uses, but that is still indeed glorious. I can confirm that some of that works with WFT as well, but you're right about her getting hit by more.


well it's more about just showing what moves can be avoided and just showing all that can be avoided.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 13, 2015)

Slissors said:


> "Undeserving win" is short. I really shouldn't have won that: his ZSS was way better than me.



Can't say I agree with you not deserving the win. That ZSS was going in way too hard and was reckless with that down special. Ganondorf is a very slow character so it's easy to look flashy when using a faster character. Besides, you had the better play that match - down air to up b then side b? Seriously, you won the match when you pulled that out of your sleeve!


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i saw when you got the book, you got it while doing a d-air on them, also did you see either of my "little mac is OP" replays i sent?
> one of those players was a legimitatlly really good little mac.
> 
> Also this is glorous and i'm pretty sure it applies to WFT,jiggly puff, and kirby.
> ...



Mr.GW is one of my secondaries. So watch GimR do this made me so happy. XD And I learned some new troll tactics. :3 Also, would anyone like to fight me tonight?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm available to play if my friends blow me off tonight.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm available to play if my friends blow me off tonight.


I see you online so did you get blown off? xD


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd be up to getting my ass handed to me~ just PM me if you wanna exchange stuff to keep the thread less cluttered...or for some other excuse, haha.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I'd be up to getting my ass handed to me~ just PM me if you wanna exchange stuff to keep the thread less cluttered...or for some other excuse, haha.



My FC is in my signature. :3 I can go find yours so add me. :I


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2015)

Oops I have sigs turned off! Thanks for the heads up. I'll add you right away, bro.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm available to play if my friends blow me off tonight.


Let us know, because I will pounce right on that. I was gonna say 'jump', then I remembered I was a furry.



Ieono said:


> Oops I have sigs turned off! Thanks for the heads up. I'll add you right away, bro.


You mean this whole time you were missing out on my hilarious signature?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I'd be up to getting my ass handed to me~


I'll go easy then. I need Captain Falcon practice. I just picked him up recently.  My name is Ben btw if you are having trouble finding my room online.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You mean this whole time you were missing out on my hilarious signature?



Unfortunately! Some people have some huge files for some reason, and when I'm at sea I've gotta watch my data usage. 



DukeTheHusky said:


> I'll go easy then. I need Captain Falcon practice. I just picked him up recently.  My name is Ben btw if you are having trouble finding my room online.



Nice ta meet ya! Fuck....I have to wait 10 minutes cause of my disconnect that happened days ago. I just couldn't deal with the lag one guy had, made the match unbearable...


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm available to play if my friends blow me off tonight.
> 
> 
> SirRob said:
> ...



I remembered I was a furry when I realized his post didn't actually say _"I'm available to play if my friends blow me tonight."_


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Unfortunately! Some people have some huge files for some reason, and when I'm at sea I've gotta watch my data usage.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ta meet ya! Fuck....I have to wait 10 minutes cause of my disconnect that happened days ago. I just couldn't deal with the lag one guy had, made the match unbearable...



No rush, I'm eating spaghetti anyways. :3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

Awww. If you gave Rob a hard time I was a expecting a little harder. D: GG though.  Btw Don't use Up Special as an actual attack unless you are Ike or Mario. Because it leaves you soo open. But sadly because of the lag spikes I wasn't able to punish as easy. T_T
Also, no items please. Thanks. Unless you just want a fun fight?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

SirROOOOOOOOOB!!! Come play with me. T_T I need Falcon practice.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Awww. If you gave Rob a hard time I was a expecting a little harder. D: GG though.  Btw Don't use Up Special as an actual attack unless you are Ike or Mario. Because it leaves you soo open. But sadly because of the lag spikes I wasn't able to punish as easy. T_T
> Also, no items please. Thanks. Unless you just want a fun fight?



Nah, it was the lag. Pretty sure I could'a beat you. I need to test my connection.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Nah, it was the lag. Pretty sure I could'a beat you. I need to test my connection.



You sure about that? I can use my main and probably two stock yah.  Aaah smack talk is fun.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah, friends blew me off. Lol, I can play now, whoever is up for it.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2015)

Alright, I can get on. 

Edit: Unless Duke and Terror wanna play each other, which is fine by me


----------



## Ieono (Mar 13, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Aaah smack talk is fun.



Not really. 

The lag was horrendous. I'm sorry if it was my fault, but yeah, I'm pretty sure I could've won the first match at least without it. Guess it's purely academic now though, since I'm unable to do anything about the lag on my end for right now. Thanks for playing with me though.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Yeah, friends blew me. Lol, I can play now, whoever is up for it.


Damn it! You keep triggering my furriness! :V


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 13, 2015)

I have to remember to watch what I say around here. lmao



SirRob said:


> Alright, I can get on.
> 
> Edit: Unless Duke and Terror wanna play each other, which is fine by me



Well, he did ask first. If he doesn't show up soon, I can play you.

Edit: LOL, never mind, you beat me to it.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

I wish Falcon had better approach options, and better defense. T_T But oh well! Time to try harder.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

The more I play CF the more I start to dislike him. His aerials are not safe at all. And I dislike the range for them. T_T His smashes are laggy, and he basically has only good two approaches. This is starting to get frustrating.

Nope. I'm done with CF. His back air has crap range, his landing options are nonexistent. I think I'm about done, I can't play this frustrated.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2015)

Good games to you, too

Did you want to play, Terror? Sorry I jumped right on, I've been really itching to play.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 13, 2015)

Sure thing. Wii U or 3DS?


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Sure thing. Wii U or 3DS?


3DS is already on, so I'd prefer that.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Good games to you, too
> 
> Did you want to play, Terror? Sorry I jumped right on, I've been really itching to play.



Oh I'm sorry. >.< Forgot to say GG. :/ I am just really frustrated with CF.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Oh I'm sorry. >.< Forgot to say GG. :/ I am just really frustrated with CF.


Well, you're thinking Captain Falcon's bad because you're losing with them. But Falcon's very common in For Glory, plus I fought a Falcon player on Smashboards earlier today, so I've got a lot of experience fighting him. Plus he's not your main or anything, so of course you're not going to perform well with him. You losing has nothing to do with the character himself, and his flaws and any other character's flaws can be overcome.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

Woo I have a For Glory Scrub who sucked ass at Ness, now he is trying to copy me as Villager and I'm kicking his ass more because he doesn't know what to fuck he is doing. He is the run away kind who goes from one side of the stage to the other instead of using the shield button or even rolling. He throws out smash attacks like crazy, he is just terrible and I hate the fact he is trying to copy me. He plants trees like crazy and I pocket them every damn time. Like dude? DO YOU LEARN!?! I will kick his ass until he leaves, Don't. Copy. Me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 13, 2015)

Last one for now, SirRob. I gotta get a bite to eat.

Edit: Sorry for jetting off, but good games!


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 13, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Woo I have a For Glory Scrub who sucked ass at Ness, now he is trying to copy me as Villager and I'm kicking his ass more because he doesn't know what to fuck he is doing. He is the run away kind who goes from one side of the stage to the other instead of using the shield button or even rolling. He throws out smash attacks like crazy, he is just terrible and I hate the fact he is trying to copy me. He plants trees like crazy and I pocket them every damn time. Like dude? DO YOU LEARN!?! I will kick his ass until he leaves, Don't. Copy. Me.



sounds like you could use a better challenge, Perhaps I could help you with that. XD If you're up for it.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 13, 2015)

ToaEnemis said:


> sounds like you could use a better challenge, Perhaps I could help you with that. XD If you're up for it.



I'd love too. But unfortunately I have to get up early on the morning tomorrow. And I can't play while I'm angry or else I will make reckless moves. I also have a headache now because being angry also gives me headaches, it's not fun. Maybe Sunday or sometime during the week?


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 13, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I'd love too. But unfortunately I have to get up early on the morning tomorrow. And I can't play while I'm angry or else I will make reckless moves. Maybe Sunday or sometime during the week?



Ah alright. And yeah, I'll be sure to stick around the thread more often so I can catch you on again when you're free. 

If anyone else would like to play, I'll gladly challenge anyone available.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Last one for now, SirRob. I gotta get a bite to eat.


I can see what separates us more clearly after those matches, aside from obvious things like timing and predictability. I don't understand the characters well enough. I mean, I KNOW the characters, but the way you use them, the way your attacks flow, how you minimize your openings, and how you position yourself so well to attack safely or to attack when I think I'm safe, those aren't things you can learn to fight against just by playing an average player, because you just don't see it. Also, you have a better sense of the game's physics. You have a better idea of where the opponent is going to go when you hit them with an attack than I do; also, you have a better idea of where you are going to go when you're hit by an attack. Those are things I need to pick up on and study.

Edit: Also good games, aah, I did it too! I ought to beat myself up for that one.



SirRob said:


> Well, you're thinking Captain Falcon's bad because you're losing with them. But Falcon's very common in For Glory, plus I fought a Falcon player on Smashboards earlier today, so I've got a lot of experience fighting him. Plus he's not your main or anything, so of course you're not going to perform well with him. You losing has nothing to do with the character himself, and his flaws and any other character's flaws can be overcome.


I meant to say "so of course you're not going to perform 'as well' with him." You did play Falcon well.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 13, 2015)

falcon's nair when spaced is a really good approach option, also his d-tilt is amazing and you should massivley space with it. One tech that you should know with him that massivley helps his apporach options is perfect pivioting, this gives him a massive boost in grab range that will chatch most poeple offgaurd.
also anyone wanna maybe play toorrow depending on how less flu-ey i feel.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 13, 2015)

Is perfect pivoting really a feasible option online


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 13, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> falcon's nair when spaced is a really good approach option, also his d-tilt is amazing and you should massivley space with it. One tech that you should know with him that massivley helps his apporach options is perfect pivioting, this gives him a massive boost in grab range that will chatch most poeple offgaurd.
> also anyone wanna maybe play toorrow depending on how less flu-ey i feel.



oh GAH as if falcon needs more grab range lol I was just playing a falcon and thankfully he wasn't grab happy, although I feel he would have done better if he abused it... 

you're the guy with the really good Wiifit trainer right? I'd love to give you a run for your money if you're up for it >w>


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Is perfect pivoting really a feasible option online


on 3ds controls not relaly but with a gamecube/class Pro perfect pivioting is rpetty easy and captian falcon benefits the most from it.


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 13, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> on 3ds controls not relaly but with a  gamecube/class Pro perfect pivioting is rpetty easy and captian falcon  benefits the most from it.



not so much as a reply lol? come on now, just cus Im new to the forums, doesn't mean im new to smash. XD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 13, 2015)

i wasn't talking to you i was responding to rob X3


----------



## Kleric (Mar 13, 2015)

I believe he was referring to the fact that you weren't talking to him, thus not giving him "so much as a reply". :0


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 13, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i wasn't talking to you i was responding to rob X3



yeah but you sorta skipped responding to me ^^" 
at any rate, My offer still stands if you're game. Its fine if you don't wanna, just let me know. eheh

Edit:


Kleric said:


> I believe he was referring to the fact that you  weren't talking to him, thus not giving him "so much as a reply".  :0



Alright, how about you? XD would you be up for some matches with this "unknown"? 

Toon Link user right?


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

Hey, my internet is good now so I can play you. 

It is so freakin' weird cause we had 25 knot winds here for the past few hours, and now that the wind has died down, the internet is working well again.


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Hey, my internet is good now so I can play you.
> 
> It is so freakin' weird cause we had 25 knot winds here for the past few hours, and now that the wind has died down, the internet is working well again.



ouaaaah Sounds intense oAo 

And thanks man, I appreciate it! Alright my Nintendo ID is: Enemis


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

ToaEnemis said:


> ouaaaah Sounds intense oAo
> 
> And thanks man, I appreciate it! Alright my Nintendo ID is: Enemis



Gah? Wii U? Sorry man, no dice.


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Gah? Wii U? Sorry man, no dice.



ah thats fine XD I have the 3ds version too FC is: 4596-9466-3207


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh cool. Err mine is 0275-9680-1560.


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Oh cool. Err mine is 0275-9680-1560.


 Sweet I'll see you online ^^


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh god I am so terrible HAHAHAHA HAHAHA HAHAHAHA HAHAHA HAHAHA hahahaha hahahah hahahaha â€‹hahahahah hahahaha hahahaha........


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Oh god I am so terrible HAHAHAHA HAHAHA HAHAHAHA HAHAHA HAHAHA hahahaha hahahah hahahaha â€‹hahahahah hahahaha hahahaha........



I should have known you were a diddy by your avatar XD


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

May the lord forgive....hahaha!!! Wow I am so sorry for being so bad.


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> May the lord forgive....hahaha!!! Wow I am so sorry for being so bad.



its all good man, sorry for those unfortunate SD's the lag doesnt help ^^"

Edit: GG's man that lag was getting really bad eheh. You've got a wide range of characters you know how to use there haha. I only have a hand full that Im good with


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

All I gotta say is, don't fight me if you want a challenge, and you're really experienced, cause I'm sure you'll be disappointed, haha. I had fun, at least. Thanks for playing with me for so long!


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh wow, Ieono, you play? We definitely need to do a match or two or ten.

I played SirRob yesterday. He's gotten a ton better since the last time I fought him; I only won a couple of our 3-stock matches, but they were mostly all pretty close. A lot of my last stocks were pitiful, accidental self-destructs. I'm way out of practice. In one, we were both down to one stock, me as Donkey Kong and SirRob as Palutena, and as I tried to fastfall to get to his precarious position next to the edge, I fall through the thin platform on account that I'm holding down on the analog stick... Careless mistake on my part. Rarely any mistakes from him, though. He's a lot better at grabbing than I am, that's for sure. I whiffed it almost every time.


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 14, 2015)

Ieono said:


> All I gotta say is, don't fight me if you want a challenge, and you're really experienced, cause I'm sure you'll be disappointed, haha. I had fun, at least. Thanks for playing with me for so long!



nah man thank you for offering to play with me :3 and im glad you managed to have fun too. And sorry if I went to hard on you XD


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Oh wow, Ieono, you play? We definitely need to do a match or two or ten.
> 
> I played SirRob yesterday. He's gotten a ton better since the last time I fought him; I only won a couple of our 3-stock matches, but they were mostly all pretty close. A lot of my last stocks were pitiful, accidental self-destructs. I'm way out of practice. In one, we were both down to one stock, me as Donkey Kong and SirRob as Palutena, and as I tried to fastfall to get to his precarious position next to the edge, I fall through the thin platform on account that I'm holding down on the analog stick... Careless mistake on my part. Rarely any mistakes from him, though. He's a lot better at grabbing than I am, that's for sure. I whiffed it almost every time.



I would like that, fuzzyhead. And oh my goodness, that sounds just like me tonight...



ToaEnemis said:


> nah man thank you for offering to play with me :3 and im glad you managed to have fun too. And sorry if I went to hard on you XD



You're so kind. I wouldn't have wanted you any other way. Beat me down so that I may rise like the phoenix!!!


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 14, 2015)

That's the spirit XD 

btw, who do you main exactly?  you were switching characters so often I wasn't sure what your main was haha


----------



## Ieono (Mar 14, 2015)

I guess it used to be Ganondorf and Captain Falcon, but yeah, I guess I don't really main anyone anymore...

I just see the roster, and feel like a kid in a candy shop!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 14, 2015)

ToaEnemis said:


> yeah but you sorta skipped responding to me ^^"
> at any rate, My offer still stands if you're game. Its fine if you don't wanna, just let me know. eheh


ah sorry i did't notice, was prety sickish and slightly out of it last night, still a bit sicky but i can play.
also i just added both of you, my fc is on the other page.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 14, 2015)

I can perfect pivot just fine. I'm just not used to the speed and timing involved when I do it as CF. I've pulled it off a few times though.

I'll be home in a few hours so I'll play anyone. I'll play you especially Eggdodger.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 14, 2015)

anyone wanna play right now? though i'm a bit sicky so bleh X.X


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 14, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> anyone wanna play right now? though i'm a bit sicky so bleh X.X



I'm up to play.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 14, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I'm up to play.


sorry but i'm feeling a little more sicky now and not that great to play smash X.X


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 14, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> sorry but i'm feeling a little more sicky now and not that great to play smash X.X



Get better soon, my friend.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 14, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I'll play you especially Eggdodger.



Oh boy!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 14, 2015)

since someone was talking about olimar before something i just saw is that the pikmin he will use next has a little arrow pointing downward on it. This is important to keep track of so you know which one is coming up next and what he will try to do. If it's a blue pikmin he's going to try and go for a throw since that's the strongest throw wise.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 14, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> since someone was talking about olimar before something i just saw is that the pikmin he will use next has a little arrow pointing downward on it. This is important to keep track of so you know which one is coming up next and what he will try to do. If it's a blue pikmin he's going to try and go for a throw since that's the strongest throw wise.



I love playing as Olimar. He was my strongest character in Brawl. I can still do really well as him if I'm in the right moodset. After playing a little of Pikmin 3, it made me wish that Rock Pikmin were available to him in this game, although they kind of do render Purple Pikmin a bit obsolete, at least combat wise


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2015)

I've never hated Bowser Jr. as much as I do now.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 15, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I've never hated Bowser Jr. as much as I do now.


Why?
Stupid Whore Wendy is one of my favorite charactesr to play behind my mains.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 15, 2015)

I only use Wendy out of them all, because she reminds me of Wendy Williams.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Why?
> Stupid Whore Wendy is one of my favorite charactesr to play behind my mains.



You could call it my bane, much like Kirby.
The CPU is a spammer with him too, like Pikachu. Really irritating move set.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 15, 2015)

Oh, man, just wait till you play decent Mega Man players on For Glory. They will grind your gears ahaha ahem.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 15, 2015)

The smart ones will keep their distance with retreating back airs, and zone you out with their pellets. Their play is respectable, but aggravating to deal with.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 15, 2015)

I kinda love it when people try to sit there and counter character me on For Glory and then they play stupid predictable and punishable because they are trying to reflect everything. I will send a replay in a few.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2015)

Mega Man < Samus Aran


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 15, 2015)

GG rob


----------



## SirRob (Mar 15, 2015)

You too, you're getting better with Mega Man, I could tell.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You too, you're getting better with Mega Man, I could tell.



Oh Great. A Mega Main T_T. Match up Mega Man vs Villager is 65/35 in favor of Mega Man.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You too, you're getting better with Mega Man, I could tell.


I was only fighting on equal foot against Robin since I fought him/her online all the time...


----------



## Weiss (Mar 15, 2015)

I should use Villager more often.
My mains in the newest would be...
ZS Samus, Samus, Rosalina & Luma, Fox-Wolf (my custom that is the equivalent of using Wolf from Brawl), Ike, and very soon Villager.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 15, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I should use Villager more often.
> My mains in the newest would be...
> ZS Samus, Samus, Rosalina & Luma, *Fox-Wolf (my custom that is the equivalent of using Wolf from Brawl)*, Ike, and very soon Villager.



Sadly, it doesn't come close to the real thing. Wolf was sick. Great to see another Samus user!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 15, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Sadly, it doesn't come close to the real thing. Wolf was sick. Great to see another Samus user!


wolf was fun i played a game with my friends at my gaming club at college called "block the f-smash" and when they would do that enough it would be "respect the d-smash"
also anyone wanna play?


----------



## MischievousPooka (Mar 15, 2015)

I usually play Dark Pit or Pit.  I like Bowser too, but not on the stages that move/scroll.  The scrolling levels I prefer someone that can fly.

I just have the 3ds version.  I need to play it more since I have not played it much yet.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 15, 2015)

Man. I knew I should've warmed up before I starting fighting you Alastair. T_T


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 15, 2015)

Alastair! Keep playing Sheik. I've never really seen a good sheik. I do at least know she does have the advantage over Villager. That's really all I know about her. That and there is a little bit of input lag.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 15, 2015)

I played _Brawl_ today again after months of only playing _PM_. Turns out it's still fun and that _PM_ has helped me shape my movility a little bit. While PM Peach is rewardingly safe, Brawl Peach is still rewarding in her own ways (mainly in learning to space well with her and landing safely), and has that amazing multi-purpose dair. Fox, on the other hand, I vastly prefer in his Brawl incarnation, mainly because that fair is a godsend.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 15, 2015)

Sorry for wasting your time and not giving you a hard time, Alastair. I've been playing like shit lately. :/ Just can't keep the mindset to play as well as I usually do, a lot of things have been going on lately...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 15, 2015)

ggs and i guess shiek is my main against you. also is it rude of me to think that most of the matches i lost where cause i fucked up rather than you doing especially well? there where at least 3 of the ones i lost where I SD'd once. also you're doing good in those matches, if i ever slightly fucked up it essentially meant you won.
With ness don't PK fire as much since it's super unsafe on the ground and it can be easy for some characters to get out of the set-ups.
With falcon you really need to be short hop nair-ing way more than you are.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 15, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ggs and i guess shiek is my main against you. also is it rude of me to think that most of the matches i lost where cause i fucked up rather than you doing especially well? there where at least 3 of the ones i lost where I SD'd once. also you're doing good in those matches, if i ever slightly fucked up it essentially meant you won.
> With ness don't PK fire as much since it's super unsafe on the ground and it can be easy for some characters to get out of the set-ups.
> With falcon you really need to be short hop nair-ing way more than you are.



No it's ok, I know I got lucky, T-T. I've been playing like shit. I messed up like 4 PKThunders, making bad decisions, I should know how to beat sheik because I see her quite often. I just don't know, I'm really not feeling it today...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 15, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> No it's ok, I know I got lucky, T-T. I've been playing like shit. I messed up like 4 PKThunders, making bad decisions, I should know how to beat sheik because I see her quite often. I just don't know, I'm really not feeling it today...


that was only on your ness otherwise you made mostly solid decesions and palyed well, well than your mindset makes you sound like right now anyways which is good.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 15, 2015)

ToaEnemis said:


> Alright, how about you? XD would you be up for some matches with this "unknown"?
> 
> Toon Link user right?



Oh damn! I'm sorry I should've checked the forums! I just got back from one of my few chances I get to play online (at my friends house specifically). 
Yeah I am a Toon Link user, though I feel like I wouldn't be too much of a threat. I've been getting better but I always doubt myself among you forum-goers. 


OT: Is sending replays possible on the Wii U? I'd be interested in at least sharing my play-style and possibly gaining some tips.


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Mar 15, 2015)

That time when Mario used his cape to blue ball your recovery.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 16, 2015)

That time? I'm a Fox player, so that time is every time.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2015)

Ness isn't working out for me. He's currently the character I'm best at right now, but I want to try some other characters. Maybe Pit or Pikachu. I'm not going to let the Ness haters stop me from playing him though, it's not my fault they're too stupid to spot dodge a PK Fire.

Anyway, my NNID is Aouzy-Hitsuji if anyone wants to play me. My mains are Ness, Peach and Lucina for now.



Slissors said:


> There are decent Mega Men on For Glory!? Then I  must continue my search, and double my efforts at once!



Yep, got 2 stocked by one on FG. He was at 150% and yet I still couldn't hit him.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 16, 2015)

Pinky said:


> Ness isn't working out for me. He's currently the character I'm best at right now, but I want to try some other characters. Maybe Pit or Pikachu. I'm not going to let the Ness haters stop me from playing him though, it's not my fault they're too stupid to spot dodge a PK Fire.
> 
> Anyway, my NNID is Aouzy-Hitsuji if anyone wants to play me. My mains are Ness, Peach and Lucina for now.
> 
> ...


or just shield and punish pk fire X3
that being said poeple should be more concerend with ness's forward air and backthrow. Though most of his moves are better than his PK fire.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> or just shield and punish pk fire X3
> that being said poeple should be more concerend with ness's forward air and backthrow. Though most of his moves are better than his PK fire.



That's why I never use it. I'm more of an aerial and PK Flash guy


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 16, 2015)

do you only have thw wii u version?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2015)

I have both versions,  but my 3DS is a little broken. Mainly the circle pad.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 16, 2015)

MaximizedGamer said:


> That time when Mario used his cape to blue ball your recovery.



People use Mario?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 16, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> People use Mario?



I know, right? The doc is so much better.


----------



## Ieono (Mar 16, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I know, right? The doc is so much better.



Yusssss! With the black outfit, he looks like the Godfather or something! Dr. Mario actually has a personality, unlike Mario...yuck.


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Oh damn! I'm sorry I should've checked the forums! I just got back from one of my few chances I get to play online (at my friends house specifically).
> Yeah I am a Toon Link user, though I feel like I wouldn't be too much of a threat. I've been getting better but I always doubt myself among you forum-goers.


Ah, its all good ^^



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ah sorry i did't notice, was prety  sickish and slightly out of it last night, still a bit sicky but i can  play.
> also i just added both of you, my fc is on the other page.



ah alright XD 
And you mean the 3ds friend code? I'll go back and find it then add you too.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 16, 2015)

ToaEnemis said:


> Ah, its all good ^^



I should add you for when the next time comes that I can. The reason I can't play at home is because my internet is horrendously slow for Smash, but at least I can do other things besides gameplay.
What is your ID thingy? Mine is MrOrdun


----------



## ToaEnemis (Mar 16, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I should add you for when the next time comes that I can. The reason I can't play at home is because my internet is horrendously slow for Smash, but at least I can do other things besides gameplay.
> What is your ID thingy? Mine is MrOrdun



Alright, I'll send you a friend request :3 that way next time you log on you can add me.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 16, 2015)

ToaEnemis said:


> Alright, I'll send you a friend request :3 that way next time you log on you can add me.


Accepted the friend request! I'll be sure to find you next time I am at my friends house.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 17, 2015)

Just sent a few replays of some matches I had with someone who put up a good fight at first, but became waaaay too predictable as matches went on. 

Don't be predictable guys... just don't. And learn to respect the foresight of a skilled player.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 17, 2015)

Kleric said:


> OT: Is sending replays possible on the Wii U? I'd be interested in at least sharing my play-style and possibly gaining some tips.


Can I perhaps get an answer to this people? ._.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 17, 2015)

if you have the 3ds version you can send replays through that.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 17, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> if you have the 3ds version you can send replays through that.


I do not...
Why the balls is there no sharing capabilities on the Wii U? :|


----------



## SirRob (Mar 17, 2015)

There will be eventually. There's also data in the game that hints at being able to upload replays to YouTube like in Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 17, 2015)

Ookay, that's good to hear.

From the last time I was able to play, I did well enough to get my 1-on-1 Win Rate percentage up to 63.51%
Last 10 was 90%
Last 50 was 78%
and Last 100 was 74%

I'm definitely better than the first few times I played online. Learning things against level 9 AI still seems somewhat feasible since that's all I've had to go on until these moments.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 17, 2015)

If anyone else feels like watching a asmash 4 customs legal tourney here's one streaming right now:
http://www.twitch.tv/vgbootcamp

also that's a great stream in general to watch for very good smash play and big tourneys since they are one of the streamers of big tournies. Also a lot of random super useful facts i have learned from commentators on this stream during different tournies.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 17, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that was only on your ness otherwise you made mostly solid decesions and palyed well, well than your mindset makes you sound like right now anyways which is good.



After doing some studying I found a way to get out of Sheik's combo which seemed guaranteed. Simply need to DI away as I'm being dthrown. I always do my research after losing like that. I will come to avenge the death of my dignity. 

Anyways, I found out from my friend who plays Melee that there actually is a competitive scene near me for Smash 4. It's the same place he goes to and it's weekly. So I asked my parents for a Wii U for my birthday which is coming up in a month or so. I'm getting myself either a GC controller or the Wii U Pro Control. I'm not sure which one I should get though... There are only like 20 or 30 people who go to the tournaments for Smash 4 so I possibly have a chance. Our plan is to take over our local competitive scene. xD We will be kings! Now I just need to think of a cool tournament name... I might just go with my gamertag...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 17, 2015)

just go with yoru gamertag that's what i do. Speaking of tournies i need to get a classic pro controller to go to tournies some more.
Also most of the time with shiek i f-throw'd not d-thrown and the f-throw to bouncing fish is gaurentted at lower percents, idk for how long it is with ness though and if they are too far away from that i can follow with f-airs. But yea most of the time i f-throw not d-throw.
My strings may not be true combos but you know the dangers of air dodging out of shiek throws.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 17, 2015)

I can't Nair out of the string either with Villager because I think her fair has more priority. I just don't know what to do against Sheik. I don't know the match ups well enough for any of my mains, though I did seem to do ok with Gdubz.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 17, 2015)

greninja's down air on shild is super punishble since you can follow up guickly out of shiled and hit them with an up-air. faced a greninja who even after constantly getting hit by this didn't stop doing down air.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 18, 2015)

People hate me because I'm erratic.
I'm just do things lol.
Especially with Samus.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 18, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> People hate me because I'm erratic.
> I just do things lol.
> Especially with Samus.



Respect for playing Samus! At least from what I've heard, she's one of the worst characters.
Zero-Suit Booty on the other hand... definitely not one of the worst. :0


----------



## Weiss (Mar 18, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Respect for playing Samus! At least from what I've heard, she's one of the worst characters.
> Zero-Suit Booty on the other hand... definitely not one of the worst. :0



Charge Beam is devastating... Side-Step game is good.
I love ZS Samus too.
Trying out Villager for the sake of ACNL.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 19, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I love ZS Samus too.


then we will be very good friends and i hope we get to play a lot. >:3

Also i love how poeple complain about diddy dthrow to upair working some of the time and being a tought thing to get out of when Luigi has d-throw to sweet spot up-b at much lower percents than diddys stuff.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 19, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Trying out Villager for the sake of ACNL.



Villager is not as easy as people think he is.  But it's ok. I will teach you the ways of the village people.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 19, 2015)

So I picked up Yoshi again guys. I'm dropping CF. But anyways I'm about to send a replay of my friend, Ryan and I. Almost every fight we have some crazy funny stuff happen. xD


----------



## Kleric (Mar 19, 2015)

My friend is awesome.
He said if he came across a Toon Link amiibo that he'd get it for me... and here he shows up at my door with it in hand.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> then we will be very good friends and i hope we get to play a lot. >:3
> 
> Also i love how poeple complain about diddy dthrow to upair working some of the time and being a tought thing to get out of when Luigi has d-throw to sweet spot up-b at much lower percents than diddys stuff.



Whoa well okay! That's new to me.
Uh... Why? xD

@Duke
He's not more difficult to master than Rosalina & Luma, and I mastered them so I should be fine.
I miss all the minigames. I beat them all yesterday, all accomplishments, all moves, etc.
This game was a bit... Lacking to me.
I guess you could say I really wanted a certain dragon to be playable...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> My friend is awesome.
> He said if he came across a Toon Link amiibo that he'd get it for me... and here he shows up at my door with it in hand.


What a nice friend! If someone came up to me and handed me an Amiibo, I would propose to them on the spot.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 19, 2015)

^Sometimes I wish I knew you people.
We could've been great friends lol.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 19, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Whoa well okay! That's new to me.
> Uh... Why? xD


play me as ZSS and you would find out why X3
also added you to my 3ds, mine is 3840-6058-9268


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh, oh, I'd love to see replays of the inevitable Blackhound vs. Alastair.


----------



## Zahros (Mar 20, 2015)

Soooo, I wanted to try to get a Golden Mario Amiibo for a tourney, but I may be lucky to get one myself :c, but I'm still gonna try


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 20, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> Whoa well okay! That's new to me.
> Uh... Why? xD
> 
> @Duke
> ...



This may sound cocky but I have yet to see a Villager better than me. So I may need to fight you.  I'm a Villager main. :3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 20, 2015)

Unesscessary stupidity.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 21, 2015)

Huh. I'm usually very happy to see another 'zard on the battlefield, skilled or not.

I can't tell whether you're angry or simply being a sore winner. These types of posts are becoming a common thing with you and they're starting to get old. Shoot, I'm sure we can all go off on how much better we were than some random player on For Glory, but no one wants to read that. It'd be more constructive to talk about our losses. 

A little grace goes a long way.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 21, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Huh. I'm usually very happy to see another 'zard on the battlefield, skilled or not.
> 
> I can't tell whether you're angry or simply being a sore winner. These types of posts are becoming a common thing with you and they're starting to get old. Shoot, I'm sure we can all go off on how much better we were than some random player on For Glory, but no one wants to read that. It'd be more constructive to talk about our losses.
> 
> A little grace goes a long way.



Yeah, you're right. I'm sorry, I'm more angry but I will say there is a bit of cockiness in those statements, it just really bugs me. I do need to talk about my losses more, even though they are quite rare... (Inb4 that sentence was cocky too comments). But I can at least say that I spent am hour yesterday searching for the Mii that belonged to the guy who kicked my butt as Mega Man and Sonic. I really wanted to add him T.T but sadly I couldn't find him. I had about 2800 something Miis in my MiiPlaza(?). I also assume everyone I just find on FG to be good and somewhat hope to get my ass kicked, it makes me want to improve even more.

Contrary to everyone else, I love finding Duck Hunts on FG. They are very interesting to fight against. I sometimes try to get around the projectiles without pocketing and punish the end lag just to make it fun. I tried to play Duck Hunt myself even and I just can't do it, so I love seeing how others play them.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 21, 2015)

I ordered a Mayflash GC Controller adapter for the Wii U just yesterday, so I may have to re-train myself with the GC controller. My only concern is the lack of the extra LB button that I've had on the Game-pad, as I've used it for grabbing instead of RB where GC's grab button would be, and I used RB as a jump button that made Jump-Cancel-Tossing so much easier.
Hmm... I'll figure it out.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 21, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Contrary to everyone else, I love finding Duck Hunts on FG. They are very interesting to fight against. I sometimes try to get around the projectiles without pocketing and punish the end lag just to make it fun. I tried to play Duck Hunt myself even and I just can't do it, so I love seeing how others play them.


Wii fit out zones duck hunt since her sun beats all of his projectiles and shiek can just rushdown duck hunt super easily so i don't mind fighting duck hunt.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm gonna send you guys some replays of some really good fights. All these fights were of characters I don't see often and are actually really good. All of the fights I had with these three were really awesome and I just loved fighting them. Luigi, Rosalina (A Good one two, had 4 fights and we each won back to back), and a Lucario. I salute them, and I hope to somehow, though unlikely, fight them again.

Then I'm gonna send a replay of techs that I love killing people with (Half Watering Trees). Oh and alastair if you have any video where you combo the shit out of somebody with Wii Fit, send them my way, same with you Skybound. I love combos :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 22, 2015)

kay sent one where i combo the person a fair amount.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm... kinda short on the combo replays since Charizard only has around two combos. ):


----------



## Kleric (Mar 22, 2015)

Holy Balls I wish I could share replays! It may only be against a Level 9 AI, but the things I do to them... I take so much pride in all the cool things that can happen with Toon Link's little tools.
Most recently when the AI was off the edge, I threw 3 consecutive bombs which brought them closer up each one, then F-aired them for a kill.
I think believe it was a true combo, it didn't look like the computer could do anything about it. The great thing is I did this twice in the same round! 

You'd really have to see it for yourself, It's hard to describe the epicness that it was. :v


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 23, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Most recently when the AI was off the edge, I threw 3 consecutive bombs which brought them closer up each one, then F-aired them for a kill.
> I think believe it was a true combo, it didn't look like the computer could do anything about it. The great thing is I did this twice in the same round!


there are tons of things that a human can do that a computer wont. Prolly the biggest thing is directional influence away, but also likley is humans will actually do something whether it be air dodge or do an arial to stop it. also the time to take out the bombs make it very unlikley for that to be a true combo at all. o also if the cpu is off the edge they just become full stupid and do very little.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 23, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> there are tons of things that a human can do that a computer wont. Prolly the biggest thing is directional influence away, but also likely is humans will actually do something whether it be air dodge or do an arial to stop it. also the time to take out the bombs make it very unlikley for that to be a true combo at all. o also if the cpu is off the edge they just become full stupid and do very little.



Like I said, you'd have to see it.
That's the sad part is there's no way to describe it without it seeming like it could ever be a true combo, but the bombs hitting weren't even a second apart. It's the way I threw them; the 1st one was high up in the air, the 2nd on the ground closer, and same with the 3rd. I really don't think after the 1st bomb it could've done anything, the previous bomb kept knocking the AI directly into the other.
But just to make sure, I'll try my best to replicate it in Training to see if it brings up the Combo meter. If not, it's still pretty damn awesome anyway. 

Edit #2: It's a true combo!! 
4 Hits, 25 Total Damage.

I can do _unbelievably_ awesome things!.. cuz, you know Alastair didn't believe it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 23, 2015)

ah okay so it was a bomb set up well before hand. also it's still not nessecarily a true combo against human players because human payers directionally influence.
I can't find a good smash 4 vid on it since it did slightly change but the concept is still true in smash 4.
[video=youtube;5hQIy7P7RWo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hQIy7P7RWo[/video]
basically it may be a true combo but it's possible that there could be a way to DI away from it to avoid it. Like how shiek's forward throw to bouncing fish is a true combo, but if they DI up and away at mid percents it will miss. so true combos don't always work because the player changes where they are just so slightly to make it whiff.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 23, 2015)

Ah, I see.
Though since Toon Link's bombs only launch people a really short distance, would DI'ing be enough to bring them out of the path of the next?
What I can see is not them avoiding the next bomb but having it hit them the other direction I want them to go, as this very complicated combo requires the bombs to blow them up and towards me, and if the bomb hits the person directly it may knock them away from me instead... which is only okay on the 3rd bomb. :0


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Mar 23, 2015)

Toon Link is so good at stringing attacks and setting up finishers. Those bombs are scary at higher percentages for that reason. 

Also, oh lawl

http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2015/...game-cites-actual-example-smash-4-tournament/


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 23, 2015)

poeple are such whinners.
also watching that was pretty fun but it's definitally not broken. 3 different poeple who saw it for the first time beat the strategy, and only one of them lost the set but that's casue ADHD switched over to diddy kong.
it's prolly annoying to fight and definitally changes the flow of things but it's not broken, and will be less bad once poeple actually bother to learn to fight it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2015)

As a Custom MM player, I don't think his custom moves are broken.

I think his normal moves are predictable, He needs them.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 23, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Toon Link is so good at stringing attacks and setting up finishers. Those bombs are scary at higher percentages for that reason.
> 
> Also, oh lawl
> 
> http://www.eventhubs.com/news/2015/...game-cites-actual-example-smash-4-tournament/




Trollager :3 Why I love Villager. Also why I no longer care if customs are being used or not. I just prefer not to use them. But Tree Tripping and pushy lloid is great, with exploding balloons. xD Omg the camping is real. This thread makes me happy, I love Villager so much. :> Teehee, custom Villager is just amazing with tripping tree, it's like Brawl all over again. And people wonder why customs aren't ALL that great. They make things fun and have more variety but some are a little stupid. 

[video=youtube;mDeYg6Icd2M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDeYg6Icd2M[/video]

Death by windbox, no damage taken.^^^ Funny, but very stupid. xD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 23, 2015)

the trick to fighting windboxes is physical projectiles i think,also never hold down against a windbox or that happens.
That up-b also is only really scary when there are platforms for him to cancel his landing lag on.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2015)

Ugh, I finally got Tornado Hold.

Had no idea you had to get it from master's order


----------



## Kleric (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally stumbled across Smashboards, so I joined up there. Though of course I wouldn't allow myself to be active there until I had a proper avatar, so I drew one last night and it's adorable! 

http://khelt.deviantart.com/art/Toon-Link-Puss-In-Boots-eyes-522310238
http://smashboards.com/members/kleric.301643/


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 24, 2015)

Is it me or smash 4 tends to freeze a lot?


----------



## Kleric (Mar 24, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Is it me or smash 4 tends to freeze a lot?


It's never froze on me ever yet. :0


----------



## Zahros (Mar 25, 2015)

So I was able to get a total of 5 Gold Marios 1 of which I want to give as some sort of prize, so if anyone wants to hold a tourney in the future, let me know :v


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 25, 2015)

Alastair. I finally got around to watching the first punish and combo video against that Marth. The last kill .-. I'm so confused on what the hell happened? Did you spike him with..... Side Special? .-. I've watched it a couple times and I still don't know what happened. xD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 25, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Alastair. I finally got around to watching the first punish and combo video against that Marth. The last kill .-. I'm so confused on what the hell happened? Did you spike him with..... Side Special? .-. I've watched it a couple times and I still don't know what happened. xD


yes WFT's side-b spikes. also did you see my trolling one?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 25, 2015)

I just watched one from Skybound. xD That spike. xD OOOOOOOH my god. xD That was beautiful. 

omg. LOL predicting the counter spam and he rolled so much in how to troll, oh hey unsafe attacks too. More rolling and spamming one move then switching moves to spam. This is so sad XD *slow clap* I am impressed. Troll Fit Trainer...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 25, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I just watched one from Skybound. xD That spike. xD OOOOOOOH my god. xD That was beautiful.
> 
> omg. LOL predicting the counter spam and he rolled so much in how to troll, oh hey unsafe attacks too. More rolling and spamming one move then switching moves to spam. This is so sad XD *slow clap* I am impressed. Troll Fit Trainer...


it's also worth noting that wii fit trainer has a terrible grab range so punishing everything with just grabs can be kind of hard X3


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 25, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it's also worth noting that wii fit trainer has a terrible grab range so punishing everything with just grabs can be kind of hard X3


Only grabs I can really punish with as Villager are dash grabs and pivot grabs... I wish shield grabs still had Brawl invuln frames


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 25, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Only grabs I can really punish with as Villager are dash grabs and pivot grabs... I wish shield grabs still had Brawl invuln frames


I'm really glad they don't since it makes agression better, if ever so slightly.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 26, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I'm really glad they don't since it makes agression better, if ever so slightly.



Yeah, I can see that. The invuln frames encourage a more passive playstyle since someone can be hitting your shield and you may casually counter with a grab... Although invuln frames would be viable with Villager because you have enough time to move out of the way when he initiates his grab unless you're already attacking him. Plus, his grab already has ending lag when it fails equivalent to the lag at the end of a failed counter.


----------



## Kleric (Mar 26, 2015)

Finally, my GC Controller Adapter arrived! 
Time to train with the controller Smash was meant for!


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 26, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Finally, my GC Controller Adapter arrived!
> Time to train with the controller Smash was meant for!



Speaking of, did anyone else get a Mayflash GC adapter? They work on Wii U and PC. Perfect for playing Steam games with buddies


----------



## Kleric (Mar 26, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Speaking of, did anyone else get a Mayflash GC adapter? They work on Wii U and PC. Perfect for playing Steam games with buddies


That's actually the one I got; It was a total of $25 with shipping.

Still trying to get used to it, I'm making a lot of input mistakes. :|


----------



## Weiss (Mar 27, 2015)

I really regret beating all the accomplishments in a week. T.T
Anyone here play PM? Anyone in here wanted Ridley playable?
Did I not link it yet?
Also anyone would like to vs me (I'm a pushover)?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 28, 2015)

After having quite some tough fights with this pretty damn good Fox, who did some pretty sexy pivot grabs, I have realized another habit I have. I need to get rid of my habit of always wanting to challenge my opponent's shield when landing when instead I sometimes need to just land safely (this applies to my Ness especially). I also need to get better at getting back up from the ledge. Those two things seem to be my biggest problems at this point and I need to fix them. Would anyone like to play me later today?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 28, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I really regret beating all the accomplishments in a week. T.T
> Anyone here play PM? Anyone in here wanted Ridley playable?
> Did I not link it yet?
> Also anyone would like to vs me (I'm a pushover)?


used to play PM but i have more fun with smash 4.
and hell no on ridley playable, also most poeple here know about PM.


----------



## Ariosto (Mar 28, 2015)

Blackhound said:


> I really regret beating all the accomplishments in a week. T.T
> Anyone here play PM? Anyone in here wanted Ridley playable?
> Did I not link it yet?
> Also anyone would like to vs me (I'm a pushover)?


I play PM, but I have no opinion on Ridely being playable.


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also most poeple here know about PM.


It took me five guesses to figure out which PM you were referring to.  (I'm not naming the other four.)


----------



## Biochemiphy (Mar 28, 2015)

Happy Mask Salesman creeps into battle x'D


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 28, 2015)

Aww, look, it's bonding time!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 29, 2015)

duke i sent you a replay of some nice juggles i got with wii fit. also sent prolly the most embarrassing match i have had in a while cause of how poorly both of us played, it was just sad.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 29, 2015)

No fun. I very much wanted Ridley playable.
I need to invest in a Wii U.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Mar 30, 2015)

I recently joined a crew for Smash and I've been training all weekend. Some of the best fights I've ever had were with their captain, who is a weegee main. They have crew tournaments every month and they just want to help each other get better. It's great! I can't wait for my birthday so I can get a Wii U and be able to go to actual tournaments.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2015)

AHAHAHA no Samus don't spam you're only prolonging the inevitable. Again, spam is artless.
I'm beginning to hate this game. At least people online.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 30, 2015)

Weiss said:


> AHAHAHA no Samus don't spam you're only prolonging the inevitable. Again, spam is artless.
> I'm beginning to hate this game. At least people online.


if you lose to spam it's your fault X3 if someone is spamming getting in their face and punishing their rolls will ruin them, ofcourse if they actually know what they are doing then it's not spamming. but most people in for glory aren't that good.
projectiles in this are much weaker then they were in brawl. there are also characters who hard counter projectiles in this game so if you ever play a spammer 2 times in a row switch to rosa and down-b everything they do for free.
I personally find poeple who approach with rolls much more annoying then any projectile spam. also did you ever add my FC?


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> if you lose to spam it's your fault X3 if someone is spamming getting in their face and punishing their rolls will ruin them, ofcourse if they actually know what they are doing then it's not spamming. but most people in for glory aren't that good.
> projectiles in this are much weaker then they were in brawl. there are also characters who hard counter projectiles in this game so if you ever play a spammer 2 times in a row switch to rosa and down-b everything they do for free.
> I personally find poeple who approach with rolls much more annoying then any projectile spam. also did you ever add my FC?


Did not lose. Don't usually. Still annoying as hell and artless.
My thing is why try it over and over if it didn't work the first time?
New tactics. Not hard to ask.
I love R&L. Uh... Nope! Don't think you would be interested in adding me though I am boring and a waste of space haha.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 30, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Did not lose. Don't usually. Still annoying as hell and artless.
> My thing is why try it over and over if it didn't work the first time?
> New tactics. Not hard to ask.
> I love R&L. Uh... Nope! Don't think you would be interested in adding me though I am boring and a waste of space haha.


well i already did add you, also sides most of the time they don't know what else to do. at least your primary 3ds code.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 30, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Anyone here play PM?
> Also anyone would like to vs me (I'm a pushover)?



Dude, I love Paper Mario! 

Yes, I will totally Smash you sometime!


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2015)

@Alastair
Fine I'll add you haha. Do you do things that are not just Smash by chance?
Let's vs once. Don't hurt me...
Found out I'm guilty of spamming Down Special for Villager. Can't help it its perfect at times.
@Eggman
Meant Project M
Okay FC. -.-

Side note one of PM's animators took high interest in my buddy's Ridley mod. No its not some shitty replica or I wouldn't use it.
But I don't know how to take this news. Ehehehe.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 30, 2015)

Weiss said:


> @Alastair
> Fine I'll add you haha. Do you do things that are not just Smash by chance?
> Let's vs once. Don't hurt me...
> Found out I'm guilty of spamming Down Special for Villager. Can't help it its perfect at times.
> ...


well since my computer broke i have a lot less options. but i can play hearthstone and swordgirls on this shitty temp laptop.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 30, 2015)

Weiss said:


> @Eggman
> Meant Project M
> Okay FC. -.-



I was joking, yo

Also, I'm gonna send my FC to you via Skype


----------



## Weiss (Mar 30, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well since my computer broke i have a lot less options. but i can play hearthstone and swordgirls on this shitty temp laptop.


Haha I meant on your 3DS.
You're added.
@Eggman
I forgot I even had a Skype...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 31, 2015)

o on 3ds before i played a bunch of fire emblem awakening and SMT 4.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 31, 2015)

Lucky.
So explain this...
I was godly with Ike in Brawl and garbage with Marth...
Yet in SSB4 (3DS) it seems I'm great with Lucina and suffer with Ike...
Just what the heck happened? :-(


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Mar 31, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Lucky.
> So explain this...
> I was godly with Ike in Brawl and garbage with Marth...
> Yet in SSB4 (3DS) it seems I'm great with Lucina and suffer with Ike...
> Just what the heck happened? :-(



i guess it depends on who you face, when it comes to online there is actual challange to poeple and you can face many more poeple.
in terms of characters ike is a bit more predictiable and easier to avoid at times. so he could be harder to use.


----------



## Weiss (Mar 31, 2015)

You may be right. Predictability...


----------



## Kleric (Apr 1, 2015)

This weekend I do believe I'll be able to play online again!
If anyone has any interest in having a few matches with me this weekend, my NNID is MrOrdun.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2015)

Sooo... who are you guys voting for?? I'm voting for Wolf.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 1, 2015)

LUCAS DLC IN JUNE! MOOTOO FOR CLUB NINTENDO MEMBERS FOR FREE APRIL 15. BUY MEWTWO FOR ABOUT $5 ON APRIL 28.

Balance Patch 1.0.6 Update coming soon!
^Diddy nerf plz, and inb4 Greninja nerf.

I luff u daddi sahkaray.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 1, 2015)

I don't care what anyone says. I want Banjo and Kazooie in as the perfect duo they've always been.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2015)

We already have Banjo and Kazooie, they're a Duck Hunt alt


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 1, 2015)

I have only three contenders in mind as potential Smash challengers:

- Sceptile (rounds out a Grass/Fire/Water starter trio of Pokemon)
- Krystal (to be not just another Fox clone)
- Okami Amaterasu (needs more love)

But WHICH ONE?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 1, 2015)

Krystal with that giant sexy gun.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2015)

SIMON MOTHERFUCKING BELMONT.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 1, 2015)

I went online again because I was excited about Smash Bros
I go into For Fun mode and lose, then go into For Glory mode and lose
Aaaand back to Mario's Picross for me


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2015)

There's people RIGHT NOW that vote for shit characters like Krystal over Simon Belmont.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 1, 2015)

See I would vote for Krystal... If she was more than just another protagonist's skimpy babe type characters.

I'm going to have to go on a scavenger hunt to find my perfect vote. :0


----------



## Misomie (Apr 1, 2015)

Sceptile would be awesome. 

I was thinking Galvantula would be fun too~ Like Energy Ball for B, Bug Buzz for side B, Sticky Web for Down B, and Electro Web for Up B (like Sonic's). A can be basic jabs but side A could be X-Scissor and down A poison jab while up A can be like Bowser's up A but instead of spikes, it can be a jolt of electricity. I'm thinking of a long grab through use of Spider Web, or just a short range ones through use of his mandibles. His final smash could be Thunder everywhere (like towards the end of Pit's). I was just thinking that he'd be a really interesting character. X3

I also want to see another Animal Crossing character. Rover or Bianca would do nicely (Rover more so due to him having a face, but Bianca could have some cool transform thing going on). Maybe (for Rover) they could have his final smash be him talking and the hit target being bombarded by speech bubbles. I can imagine him using his claws and tail to attack foes, maybe even headbutting them. I think he should have a counter move as he always has something to say. I haven't put too much thought into it but he's one of the best bets for another AC character as others are already somewhere in the game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 1, 2015)

Master Higgins would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 2, 2015)

Travis Touchdown is who i would want.


----------



## Zahros (Apr 2, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> SIMON MOTHERFUCKING BELMONT.


this is literally who I just put in for


----------



## Weiss (Apr 2, 2015)

To be honest I want Wolf back.
No fuck you and your opinion I don't care he's the real rival of Fox.

Also would love it if Dark Samus pulled a Little Mac and became a playable character since Ridley was too big.
The Assist Trophy captures here perfectly.
You guys have the ballot thing no?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 2, 2015)

I want Tails from the Sonic series, Rayman, Zero from Mega Man series, or Ice Climbers again.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't care what anyone says, I'm voting for Wolf.
He was my main, and he was so much better of a Fox derivative than Falco.
No, he wasn't a clone. At least not in the way Falco still is. If you think he was, you never played him or you just looked at his specials. 
He gets my vote and that's that.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 2, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> I don't care what anyone says, I'm voting for Wolf.


He's going to be in since Lucas came back.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 2, 2015)

wolf c:
Wolf c:
wolf C:
WOLF C:


----------



## Weiss (Apr 2, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> He's going to be in since Lucas came back.


*fangirl scream*
I'm not ashamed.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 2, 2015)

[video=youtube;cfYXxqvd-Mg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfYXxqvd-Mg[/video]

Enjoy, but don't let your head explode with orgasmic ecstasy.


I voted for Duster from MOTHER 3, because he's a non-PSI user, a grown man, and actually would have a very interesting and varied moveset with all of his "tools". I mean, come on. A handicapped master thief with a stick he tickles people with. He's gonna have to steal Rope Snake from Lucas, though, because that was his thing to begin with.

Also, really happy about getting Mewtwo in two weeks. 

And Misomie, as far as Animal Crossing characters, 14 years ago Rover would have been my pick, too. Rover, aside from KK Slider, was a very prominent figure. He talked to you before you got to your town. Your conversation with him determined what you looked like. He pulled some strings for you to get Tom Nook to take 1000 bells as down payment for a house. He showed up many times when you went to visit your friend's game.
Now, however, popularity is swinging towards Isabelle. If she weren't already an assist trophy, she would be Sakurai's #1 pick for a playable character. Takamaru, the playable character from the Japan-only Famicom title "The Mysterious Murasame Castle", is an assist trophy character that was considered to be on the fighter roster (He didn't make it according to Sakurai because western audiences would not be familiar with him... Despite Marth, Roy and Lucas. More likely it was "relevance" [sorry Ice Climbers]). Little Mac started as an assist trophy. I could see Isabelle going that road, too. She was New Leaf's Rover, helping you settle into the town the best she could. Heck, she even outright gives you things to help you along, which Rover never did.
Even then, Isabelle or Rover would run the risk of being a clone character, as Villager has pretty well exhausted Animal Crossing's supply of items with offensive properties.

Stray idea here. Villager should have been able to hold down the grab button to "stalk" with his net, like in Animal Crossing. It would make for good mindgames, if nothing else. Also, I was sad that the fishing rod was never utilized in his moveset. That would have made for a good tether recovery option (his B-up leaves him too open and the B-side is easy to counter), and a superior grab as well.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 3, 2015)

I'd be content with SSB4 linking with my AC:NL and get an Alt costume based on what my Mayor was wearing and looked like, in a similar style to the Mii Fighters.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh! I'd like Young Link back. :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> Oh! I'd like Young Link back. :3


But we have toon link.

He's like the same damn thing.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> But we have toon link.
> 
> He's like the same damn thing.



I guess you're right. :c


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2015)

We might get Roy back due to popularly.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> We might get Roy back due to popularly.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2015)

>Mewtwo Spring of 2015
>Lucas Summer of 2015
>Wolf Fall of 2015
>Roy Winter of 2015

Calling it.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> >Mewtwo Spring of 2015
> >Lucas Summer of 2015
> >Wolf Fall of 2015
> >Roy Winter of 2015
> ...



I would *LOVE* this.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 3, 2015)

No, no Roy, Too much Fire Emblem, we already have 4. 6 if counting Female Robin and Chrom. I'd rather have Snake back and Roy.... wait, why am I saying that with sarcasm, OF COURSE I'D WANT SNAKE BACK! 

Alastair I sent you some replays. :3 I really like these ones I can't remember which I sent to you though of the 6 most recent.

Oh and I killed a Pac Man with his own trampoline and pocket. xD


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> OF COURSE I'D WANT SNAKE BACK!


Can't happen since konami drama


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 3, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Can't happen since konami drama



Drama? Do tell. I want Snake back T_T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2015)

I voted for the Inkling from Splatoon to be in :v Of course, people are going to vote Ridley and Goku like they even have a chance.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 4, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Drama? Do tell. I want Snake back T_T


 Kojima is leaving Komani after MGS 5


----------



## Kleric (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm available online to have a couple of matches if anyone is interested.
My NNID is MrOrdun


----------



## Weiss (Apr 4, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> >Mewtwo Spring of 2015
> >Lucas Summer of 2015
> >Wolf Fall of 2015
> >Roy Winter of 2015
> ...



If so I won't have the time to play with Wolf... :-(


----------



## Kleric (Apr 5, 2015)

Kleric said:


> I'm available online to have a couple of matches if anyone is interested.
> My NNID is MrOrdun


Anyone? I'd like to fight somebody here at least once while I have the opportunity. :|

Edit: Was just brought home, opportunity has ended. Though I may be able to go again during this week.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 5, 2015)

i only have the 3ds version D:


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 5, 2015)

I'd play, but I recently let my friend borrow my Wii U, so I'm limited to the 3DS version until I crucify him for not bringing it back sooner.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 5, 2015)

Anyone up for some doubles? 3DS only. :3 I kinda wanna have fun with teams.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2015)

Screw Sceptile (no pun intended) for the time being, I tossed in a vote for Ammy on the character ballot.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 5, 2015)

where do poeple get to vote anyways?


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 5, 2015)

https://cp.nintendo.co.jp/us/


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 6, 2015)

Finally raised my win percentage back to 88% from 87% by going on a winning streak with Charizard alone, with 2633 victories and 358 losses!

... why do I still keep playing this game lol


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 6, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Finally raised my win percentage back to 88% from 87% by going on a winning streak with Charizard alone, with 2633 victories and 358 losses!
> 
> ... why do I still keep playing this game lol



Good for you! Myself, I just stopped playing after about 60 matches, (13-47) and the win percentage is just as bad as it was in Pokemon X. I thought that being a fighter, you wouldn't have the same kind of problems as you did in Pokemon with only a few select characters and strategies being used by the world's best fighters. Boy, was I mistaken! Tiers essentially mean that skill at any one particular character is useless, if it turns out he doesn't match evenly with anyone else. The best players at a low-tier character like Link will never be as good as a game-breaking character like Pikachu. So my decision to go with Link in any of the Smash Bros. games is a terrible one. 

I'm going to be playing in a tournament this Thursday and I want to know which character should I use for the original 1998 N64 game so that I might get one little victory.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 6, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> Tiers essentially mean that skill at any one particular character is useless, if it turns out he doesn't match evenly with anyone else. The best players at a low-tier character like Link will never be as good as a game-breaking character like Pikachu. So my decision to go with Link in any of the Smash Bros. games is a terrible one.
> 
> I'm going to be playing in a tournament this Thursday and I want to know which character should I use for the original 1998 N64 game so that I might get one little victory.



Not necessarily. Lower-tier characters sometimes don't have readily obvious techniques, but when you find a way to play them, you can throw someone out of their element. I'm expecting Alistair to knock down the door any minute now to say how much weaker the projectile game is in Smash 4, and while Link has three specials devoted to them, he also has some very strong standard attacks (his dash attack can KO at moderately high percents, if that tells you anything). It could be as simple as learning to use your projectiles to force a confrontation, luring them in to use your grapple or standard attacks? I'm not saying to stay consistent-- that can be punished by a good player. You do have to start somewhere, though, and build your technique.

I win plenty with Wario and Villager, and they're both lower in tiers than Link.

Speaking in terms of 64 version, though? I dunno, I only really play it for nostalgia. I couldn't tell you much about the competitive scene. I know that Yoshi was a monster in that one in my experience, but the obvious answer is Pikachu.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 6, 2015)

Stick to your guns. If Link is the character you want to use, then use him. Learn his attacks and options, and I mean *learn*. Set ups, KO power, attack cool down, etc. Once you have that down, it ultimately comes down to learning match-ups and flexing your prediction skills. 

Charizard is currently voted as the worst character in this game, but that doesn't stop me from using him in a competitive environment. I recently placed 6th in a tournament, all of the top spots riddled with characters like Diddy Kong and Sonic. And guess what? Not one person saw it coming. It's still too early to determine which characters are the best, and that is the downfall of most players because they rely on their characters' strengths while ignoring their weaknesses. I made a good number of people rage by capitalizing on their mistakes, some even complimenting my 'zard as the best they've ever faced. 

Patience and timing is key in this Smash Bros. You can do that with any character.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 6, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> Good for you! Myself, I just stopped playing after about 60 matches, (13-47) and the win percentage is just as bad as it was in Pokemon X. I thought that being a fighter, you wouldn't have the same kind of problems as you did in Pokemon with only a few select characters and strategies being used by the world's best fighters. Boy, was I mistaken! Tiers essentially mean that skill at any one particular character is useless, if it turns out he doesn't match evenly with anyone else. The best players at a low-tier character like Link will never be as good as a game-breaking character like Pikachu. So my decision to go with Link in any of the Smash Bros. games is a terrible one.
> 
> I'm going to be playing in a tournament this Thursday and I want to know which character should I use for the original 1998 N64 game so that I might get one little victory.


Pikachu? Game-breaking?
It definitely seems like you haven't played long enough to have skill taken into account! 
While match-ups can heavily influence the outcome of a match, It's still all dependent on skill with the character. Toon Link is a mid/low-tier character and I've been doing great on For Glory; my win rate is around 70%, and it keeps rising everytime I have a chance to play online. :0


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 6, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> Tiers essentially mean that skill at any one particular character is useless, if it turns out he doesn't match evenly with anyone else. The best players at a low-tier character like Link will never be as good as a game-breaking character like Pikachu. So my decision to go with Link in any of the Smash Bros. games is a terrible one.
> 
> I'm going to be playing in a tournament this Thursday and I want to know which character should I use for the original 1998 N64 game so that I might get one little victory.


First to proove you wrong, AmSa and melee yoshi. Look it up if you need to but he prooves your point wrong. Tiers change constantly and if someone does amazing with a character though to be low tier than that character rises in the list.

Second thing, there are many more important things you should improve on before just jumping to top tier. Also just jumping to top tier just to try and maybe get a couple more wins will in the long run hinder your growth. Since if you rely on a characters strengh you yourself won't grow as a player and it will be harder to make mistakes. You are also still at a point where their's way more things wrong with the way you are playing than the character you are using and these other things are more important to improve on.

Third, the best of the best players can use every single cahracter and beat good to great players with them, so the character you use is almost never a valid flaw it's jsut an excuse and a lazy attempt at trying to find an answer. you won't get better blaming your character and with that mindset don't expect more wins than before. Use the character you are most comfortable with and know the most about cause that is the one you will do the best with.

also the pikachu and link comments i'm guessing are the N64 version right?


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 6, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> First to proove you wrong, AmSa and melee yoshi. Look it up if you need to but he prooves your point wrong. Tiers change constantly and if someone does amazing with a character though to be low tier than that character rises in the list.
> 
> Second thing, there are many more important things you should improve on before just jumping to top tier. Also just jumping to top tier just to try and maybe get a couple more wins will in the long run hinder your growth. Since if you rely on a characters strengh you yourself won't grow as a player and it will be harder to make mistakes. You are also still at a point where their's way more things wrong with the way you are playing than the character you are using and these other things are more important to improve on.
> 
> ...



Listen to this guy. He's not trying to be rude or anything, just wants to help. I've learned a lot from him.

IN OTHER NEWS:
[video=youtube;1A4faLHDx_U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1A4faLHDx_U[/video]

I lost it at Wario's part


----------



## Weiss (Apr 7, 2015)

I just play for fun with my favourites. If I win hey that's a bonus.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Stick to your guns. If Link is the character you want to use, then use him. Learn his attacks and options, and I mean *learn*. Set ups, KO power, attack cool down, etc. Once you have that down, it ultimately comes down to learning match-ups and flexing your prediction skills.
> 
> Charizard is currently voted as the worst character in this game, but that doesn't stop me from using him in a competitive environment. I recently placed 6th in a tournament, all of the top spots riddled with characters like Diddy Kong and Sonic. And guess what? Not one person saw it coming. It's still too early to determine which characters are the best, and that is the downfall of most players because they rely on their characters' strengths while ignoring their weaknesses. I made a good number of people rage by capitalizing on their mistakes, some even complimenting my 'zard as the best they've ever faced.
> 
> Patience and timing is key in this Smash Bros. You can do that with any character.



Problem here is that my knowledge is of the newer games in the series and since we're going retro in the tournament, I have to reorient myself to the "Batman logo" controller and having only 12 characters to choose from. Of course, others will have to adapt, too so maybe this isn't such a bad thing. It's double elimination so if I go 0-for-2, then the next time there's a campus Smash tournament, I'll know in advance that I'm an awful player of this game and there's no point in belaboring the obvious anymore by entering   tournaments.

One thing I have noticed about Smash is that no other fighting game has a luck element in it. If all the matches take place in Hyrule Castle, the whirlwind will make an immediate impact in affecting people's moves. Even if there are no items- a stupid rule in the tournament because items make this like no other fighting game on Earth- randomness will stay play a part. My strategy is entering myself under the nickname "WorstPlayerHere" and hoping people get overconfident- or maybe it just reflects my honesty.

I wonder how much adjusting to the old game and its three-pronged controller will affect this tournament. I know in my practice matches I ended up using the Taunt button because I forgot that L on the N64 controller is the Taunt button, not the grab buttonso that might come into play. It could very well be that different versions of the game might have different champions than others- or that no matter what version I play, I will suck at this game eternally.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh, my bad. I completely misread your last post, haha.

Honestly, the N64 version is a lot like this new Smash Bros. in which you absolutely do not want to get hit because you will get comboed to death or will be deprived of any breathing room. The consequences are a lot more apparent when getting hit in the N64 version, though - every character has a 0-to-death combo, so you have to be incredibly cautious. 

When all else fails, go Link and spam bombs and boomerangs until you get a hit in. lol


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> First to proove you wrong, AmSa and melee yoshi. Look it up if you need to but he prooves your point wrong. Tiers change constantly and if someone does amazing with a character though to be low tier than that character rises in the list.
> 
> Second thing, there are many more important things you should improve on before just jumping to top tier. Also just jumping to top tier just to try and maybe get a couple more wins will in the long run hinder your growth. Since if you rely on a characters strengh you yourself won't grow as a player and it will be harder to make mistakes. You are also still at a point where their's way more things wrong with the way you are playing than the character you are using and these other things are more important to improve on.
> 
> ...



No, this tournament, if it plays out like I think it will, it will only confirm what I've suspected for a long time. I should just ignore the tourneys where I can't win a single game, get this Master's Degree and let the good players play for the painted nickel medals and gift cards. I'll just save myself the embarrassment and get back to schoolwork because me and Smash Bros championships at any level just ain't happening. Funny thing is, I play casually on the 3DS around my college and actually have more wins than losses in the 3DS fights when I'm not online. There might be a few tournament-worthy fighters out there at UT Dallas but my opponents could be equal to or even worse than I am. And that's how I explain my victories as finding people even worse than I am. I don't have high standards and it only takes one victory in two tries for me and I'd be elated. And hopefully by the end of the week, I won't still be searching for my first official tournament victory.

If nothing else, the sound effects of the Smash Bros. original are much funnier to listen to than they are today. I miss them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FjeM5gAmsN4

I will post the results in the forum Thursday night.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 7, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> . My strategy is entering myself under the nickname "WorstPlayerHere" and hoping people get overconfident- or maybe it just reflects my honesty.


Poeple will be way more cautious of those with a name like that.

there's more to tournies than trying to win, you should never go to a tourney to try to win, you should go to have fun first. Second thing you should go to a tourney for is to get better and learn a fuck ton about the game you're playing. the third thing you should go to a tourney for is meeting friends. if winning is anywhere near as high a priority as any of those your priorities are wrong. 

also stop being a lazy fuck and praising how bad you suck at this game, use that effort to actually get good at the game and have fun. it's a much more fun goal to have to be good at this game rather than constantly try to talk about how bad you are at the game. you clearly aren't having fun saying how much you suck and I'm not having fun chastising you for being lazy and negative. stop being lazy and actually try to learn how to get good and keep track of your progress, and most imporantly have fun with your failures and use them to improve, that is the only way to get good and actually win.

You are also not the worst player, and you will never be the worst player, you are not even an excetionally bad player, shut up about it. I'm getting annoyed of poeple who constantlly try to preach how bad they are at the game, it just makes everyone involved either feel sucky or annoyed.

Learn from losses and ask what you did wrong from those who beat you, Practice on those flaws and learn how to overcome them, Take time to learn from others and listen to what they say, stop worrying so much about winning, and finally and most importantly:

HAVE FUN, the shitty "_worst player ever please notice me at my badness cause i'm too lazy and scared to try and get good so i will just complain constnatly_" is miserable for no one involved. HAVE FUN, learn, get better and have fun when you see yourself getting better.

also don't bother to post the results, we're not some regional power ranking or anything there's no reason for you to post them. just talk about your experince and if you had FUN.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 7, 2015)

I fucking hate Pikachu...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 7, 2015)

in smash 4 pikachu is prolly WFT's worst match-up that being said with shiek it's not so bad. also super handy tip against jumping b spaming pikachus, if you just towards them with a forward air you will beat the jolt and hit pikachu, you may even outspeed the jolt if you jump on reaction to pikachu's jump. if forward air doesn't work use a nuetral air.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 7, 2015)

I think it would be really awesome if Reggie Fils-Aime, Shigeru Miyamoto, Masahiro Sakurai and the ghost of Hiroshi Yamauchi could be made into final bosses/unlockable characters. Wasn't there a ballot to have Reggie become a Smash character at some point?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 7, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> in smash 4 pikachu is prolly WFT's worst match-up that being said with shiek it's not so bad. also super handy tip against jumping b spaming pikachus, if you just towards them with a forward air you will beat the jolt and hit pikachu, you may even outspeed the jolt if you jump on reaction to pikachu's jump. if forward air doesn't work use a nuetral air.


I fucking love you.
Don't get me wrong, I don't lose to it its just annoying as hell. Its an artless spammer online and CPU. I've found R&L to be good against it too.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 7, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I win plenty with Wario and Villager, and they're both lower in tiers than Link.



DAFUQ? Villager is not low tier! He is one of the best in the game, what the in fuck are you talking about. Villager is top 15, go somewhere else with that mess saying "Villager is low tier." Link is like C or D, Villager is like A or A-.
But the tiers in smash 4 are pretty close, so I really don't think it matters ALL too much who you use unless it's Diddy (then it's just Hoo Hah for days). Trust me, I have problems with some Link players (I'm a Villager main) you just have to get to know the character. And hey, Link might not even be the best character for you, I used to think I mained Greninja but that didn't work out so well at all.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 7, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> in smash 4 pikachu is prolly WFT's worst match-up that being said with shiek it's not so bad. also super handy tip against jumping b spaming pikachus, if you just towards them with a forward air you will beat the jolt and hit pikachu, you may even outspeed the jolt if you jump on reaction to pikachu's jump. if forward air doesn't work use a nuetral air.


Sheik is a bad match up for Villager AND Ness, my two best characters. It's such a pain. I will have to try my Yoshi against you, I recently picked him up in place for GW.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 7, 2015)

The concept of tiers doesn't really appeal to me unless there are actual stats like in PokÃ©mon.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 7, 2015)

Excuses! Charizard has a bad matchup against everyone according to everyone who doesn't use Charizard!


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 7, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> go somewhere else



no


Also, I'm up for some matches if anyone wants to play.

Good luck at your tourney, Darryl. Have fun!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 7, 2015)

Weiss said:


> The concept of tiers doesn't really appeal to me unless there are actual stats like in PokÃ©mon.


well in the tiers are based on different stats.
the stats of frames and the hitboxes of cahracters. also the match-ups and tournament results with characters. those all determine the tiers ofcourse the tiers always change because of this stuff but in a couple years characters generally stay int he same areas. and tiers aren't really that important and don't determine the balance of the game.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 7, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well in the tiers are based on different stats.
> the stats of frames and the hitboxes of cahracters. also the match-ups and tournament results with characters. those all determine the tiers ofcourse the tiers always change because of this stuff but in a couple years characters generally stay int he same areas. and tiers aren't really that important and don't determine the balance of the game.



Take Sheik, for example. Statistically, she is a strong character. However, if hardly anyone played as her, this would naturally decrease the chances that a Sheik player would win a tournament simply because not as many people are entering as Sheik, and this would affect her place in the tiers.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 7, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Take Sheik, for example. Statistically, she is a strong character. However, if hardly anyone played as her, this would naturally decrease the chances that a Sheik player would win a tournament simply because not as many people are entering as Sheik, and this would affect her place in the tiers.


yea like that for example, or even with an old game like melee when AmSa starting placing really high at the biggest tournies with yoshi it moved him up a lot on the tier list.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 8, 2015)

Popularity>Stats basically.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 8, 2015)

more like stats lead to popularity because poeple choose what on paper looks best and flock to the characters that win tournies and are easy to use.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Meh, all this competitive stuff isn't for me. I just play who I actually like as a character. It's always been like that. Like, it's a crossover, what's the point in tier whoring when you have your all time favorites right there?

But whatever, it's not like I have to do it or follow it. I'll just let people be, as always.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm once again available online to have some matches with anyone who is interested.
My NNID is MrOrdun


----------



## Weiss (Apr 8, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> more like stats lead to popularity because poeple choose what on paper looks best and flock to the characters that win tournies and are easy to use.


Wish I could blow people's minds with Wolf.
Speaking of Wolf, I hope his Up Special is more like the Twisting Fox when he comes back.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 8, 2015)

If he comes back, which is a possiblity but not gaurenteed.
also blowing poeples minds requires a fuck ton of work with a character and a fuck ton of losing, unless you get lucky and they have something stupid good with them. then you just have to be better than everyone flocking to the character.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, after some practice on an actual N64 with human and CPU opponents, I feel a bit more confident and I got quite the winning streak albeit against people who admitted they hadn't played Smash on the pitchfork-shaped controller in years. They were making mistakes left and right but in one afternoon, it all came back to me- how to play the N64 controller. What separates Smash from the other fighting games is the introduction of luck and not just skill in fighting. 

There might not be any items but in the tournament, you might be able to choose where exactly the fight is taking place. On skill alone, I would be pretty much hooped but if you throw in some random Pokemon coming out of the Saffron City door or the lava of Planet Zebes, if I play my cards right, I just might steal a few matches from some stronger opponents. I don't want my character to get beaten against a wall like the back of the Great Fox or the towers on the right side of Hyrule Castle but I need to be able to do the same to my opponents. How does playing the terrain help you in tournaments and online matches?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 8, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> If he comes back, which is a possiblity but not gaurenteed.
> also blowing poeples minds requires a fuck ton of work with a character and a fuck ton of losing, unless you get lucky and they have something stupid good with them. then you just have to be better than everyone flocking to the character.


Ehh if Lucas came back its only a matter of time.
And agreed. It takes talent. Talent requires time. Time is plentiful for me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 9, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> Well, after some practice on an actual N64 with human and CPU opponents, I feel a bit more confident and I got quite the winning streak albeit against people who admitted they hadn't played Smash on the pitchfork-shaped controller in years. They were making mistakes left and right but in one afternoon, it all came back to me- how to play the N64 controller. What separates Smash from the other fighting games is the introduction of luck and not just skill in fighting.
> 
> There might not be any items but in the tournament, you might be able to choose where exactly the fight is taking place. On skill alone, I would be pretty much hooped but if you throw in some random Pokemon coming out of the Saffron City door or the lava of Planet Zebes, if I play my cards right, I just might steal a few matches from some stronger opponents. I don't want my character to get beaten against a wall like the back of the Great Fox or the towers on the right side of Hyrule Castle but I need to be able to do the same to my opponents. How does playing the terrain help you in tournaments and online matches?


well onlione in smash 4 i generally play for glory so there is no terrain to abuse, but if there are silly stages the trick is to abuse the dumb things about it massivley. or just figure out which area is best to control and makes it hard to others to get you from.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 9, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Drama? Do tell. I want Snake back T_T


http://www.videogamer.com/ps4/metal...nami_says_metal_gear_solid_voice_actress.html


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 9, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well onlione in smash 4 i generally play for glory so there is no terrain to abuse, but if there are silly stages the trick is to abuse the dumb things about it massivley. or just figure out which area is best to control and makes it hard to others to get you from.



Smash 64 did not have an actual perfectly neutral Battlefield at all, the closes is Kirby's Dreamland or the Mushroom Kingdom but even they have quirks. I think the people in charge will either use Hyrule Castle or let lady luck decide through the randomizer. In my practice, I found some similarity between Smash and FPS in that you want to keep your opponent in front of you as you are backed into a wall. Being in a corner is not a bad thing because your opponent has to be the one who approaches you. I also need to work on edge-stealing a little bit. What I noticed in my last tournament which was timed and not stock is that once one person got a KO, he had no incentive to continue fighting so he would use the ledge invincibility trick and continued falling and recovering to basically strangle the clock. I lost my match because of that but realized that in a timed match, that's a fantastic strategy to end the game with an assured victory even if it makes the fans upset. Also, I'm quite curious as to how Sudden Death would work because in a tourney, we know some characters are faster than others and have a huge advantage in the quick-draw Sudden Death. 

I'm also going to recommend if they like old-school Nintendo games, then Tetris Attack would make good for a good tournament game.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 11, 2015)

well in most tourneys with the time the winner is the one who has the stock lead and if the stocks are the same the winner is the one with lower % rather than doing sudden death. ofcourse casual tourneys could do different things but that's a staple rule for legit tourneys.

also all the follow ups on luigi's d-throw is crazy.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 12, 2015)

I love Sudden Death I like playing with my food until the Bombs get them.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 12, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> also all the follow ups on luigi's d-throw is crazy.


People want him nerfed so he still has combos but just won't have 50 million options from down throw. And goodbye to Diddy's Hoo Hah hopefully. 

I'm finally getting a Wii U! I've already ordered a GC controller and adapter then I'll be ordering the Wii U later tonight. I can get to practice and be able to go to local tournaments! :3 I'm excited.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 12, 2015)

i highly doubt there will be many changes but we will see on wensday and prolly thursday friday since if there are changes they definitally won't mention the specifc character changes.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 12, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i highly doubt there will be many changes but we will see on wensday and prolly thursday friday since if there are changes they definitally won't mention the specifc character changes.



I wonder about doubles and the use of the Lylatian Reflectors and Ness' Absorb power to cause more powerful or healing projectiles to help Ness. I remember hearing that a devil was found in the programming which makes a Captain Olimar/Fox pairing particularly strong.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 12, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well in most tourneys with the time the winner is the one who has the stock lead and if the stocks are the same the winner is the one with lower % rather than doing sudden death. ofcourse casual tourneys could do different things but that's a staple rule for legit tourneys.
> 
> also all the follow ups on luigi's d-throw is crazy.



And of course, it goes without saying that a high-percentage character is more apt to be smashed- but some characters have kamikaze throws and such that if used, take your fresh opponent at the cost of a Bowser, Ganondorf, or Kirby who was going to be sent flying anyway.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 13, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i highly doubt there will be many changes but we will see on wensday and prolly thursday friday since if there are changes they definitally won't mention the specifc character changes.



I'm looking forward to changes. I feel as though the game has stagnated because of some guaranteed set-ups, but I also don't want characters to be nerfed to obscurity. If anything, they should buff the characters that need it and get rid of stuff like the invincibility frames on ZSS's down special (a.k.a. brainless moves that are easy to spam and hard to punish).

Edit: I look forward to playing you in HD, Duke!


----------



## SirRob (Apr 13, 2015)

Fingers crossed that they slip in an alternate costume for Fox where he's naked


----------



## Weiss (Apr 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Fingers crossed that they slip in an alternate costume for Fox where he's naked


Haha you wish.
I feel like you'd be in that ZS Fox craze heh.
Big Donnie is where its at though. <3


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 13, 2015)

Nah, Bowser's more likely to get that treatment.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 14, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> invincibility frames on ZSS's down special ... I look forward to playing you in HD, Duke!


1. Even if Diddy is nerfed he will still be top tier.

2. ZSS has inv frames on her down special ._. No wonder I can't hit her with turnips at the apex of the jump. I catch down B most times they use it and some people just spam it like crazy. They need to see Officer Jenny play, her ZSS is great, that's how you play ZSS not with Down  spam.

3. I can't wait to play you. I should have everything by next Tuesday. I ordered them online. Anyways, I'll need help getting used to the GC controller so if you want to play next week sometime I'd love to.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd like to know more about the Amiibos and what they mean for competitive Smash. 

I would guess that the Amiibo adds an RPG element with a figurine that attaches to your system which you can grind to lvl. 50. But once you reach level 50, wouldn't you be much stronger than the default fighters that you got when you buy the game at the store? Thusly, if you are playing Smash competitively, then having a fully-trained Amiibo with a custom moveset is definitely an advantage over using the default characters. Since the Amiibos are sold separately, then Nintendo has made keeping up with the tournament champions more expensive, both in terms of money and in time, because you have to grind and customize the Amiibo. So if the Amiibos are indeed tournament-legit, then Smash has become pay-to-win. I would love to be proven wrong on this, but I'm certain all the sold-separately items Nintendo sells gives the owners somewhat of an advantage over them that don't have/can't afford them.


----------



## Kleric (Apr 14, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> I'd like to know more about the Amiibos and what they mean for competitive Smash.
> 
> I would guess that the Amiibo adds an RPG element with a figurine that attaches to your system which you can grind to lvl. 50. But once you reach level 50, wouldn't you be much stronger than the default fighters that you got when you buy the game at the store? Thusly, if you are playing Smash competitively, then having a fully-trained Amiibo with a custom moveset is definitely an advantage over using the default characters. Since the Amiibos are sold separately, then Nintendo has made keeping up with the tournament champions more expensive, both in terms of money and in time, because you have to grind and customize the Amiibo. So if the Amiibos are indeed tournament-legit, then Smash has become pay-to-win. I would love to be proven wrong on this, but I'm certain all the sold-separately items Nintendo sells gives the owners somewhat of an advantage over them that don't have/can't afford them.



As far as I'm concerned, Amiibo's play no part at all in competitive Smash. 
Where'd you even get this idea from?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

Kleric said:


> As far as I'm concerned, Amiibo's play no part at all in competitive Smash.
> Where'd you even get this idea from?



This news article about a modded Fox who nearly won a tournament. 
http://kotaku.com/amiibo-nearly-wins-smash-bros-tournament-1662901112


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 14, 2015)

they aren't allowed in tourneys normally.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 14, 2015)

Smash is already pay to win, and has always been. Players who have bought Smash Bros. have an advantage over players who have not.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Smash is already pay to win, and has always been. Players who have bought Smash Bros. have an advantage over players who have not.


yea this is pretty much true.
 the whole "pay to win" term isn't really that aplicible to games that you kind of have to buy to begin with. also amiibos are level 50 are easily beatable unless they have equips and if they did they would totally be banned, if they didn't they wouldn't get far at all.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Smash is already pay to win, and has always been. Players who have bought Smash Bros. have an advantage over players who have not.



That's not the point, sure people who play the game and learn the moves would have an advantage but if Nintendo releases something like the Amiibos and they can be trained to be more powerful than the default characters you start out with, then a competitive player can use those to gain the upper hand against others who bought the game but not the Amiibos. And then with customized movesets, you never really know what a player with a customized fighter will do.

It just means that people will always game the system trying to find an advantage. Nintendo will try to iron out all the kinks but unintended programming glitches- like infinite grab combos, edge invincibility, and wavedashing- that shouldn't be there will still be used by competitors to win matches.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Fingers crossed that they slip in an alternate costume for Fox where he's naked


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Fingers crossed that they slip in an alternate costume for Fox where he's naked



Yeah, it would be the Furry version of nude Lara Croft. But an even better one would be an alternate Bowser Jr. styled switch-out at the end, where we can fight as Krystal in that same bra-and-panties set she wore in SFA.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 14, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> That's not the point, sure people who play the game and learn the moves would have an advantage but if Nintendo releases something like the Amiibos and they can be trained to be more powerful than the default characters you start out with, then a competitive player can use those to gain the upper hand against others who bought the game but not the Amiibos. And then with customized movesets, you never really know what a player with a customized fighter will do.
> 
> It just means that people will always game the system trying to find an advantage. Nintendo will try to iron out all the kinks but unintended programming glitches- like infinite grab combos, edge invincibility, and wavedashing- that shouldn't be there will still be used by competitors to win matches.



in tourneys custom movesets are numbered so everyone knows which customs you would be using and customs are aviable to everybody. also practice against a CPU is a joke and will not get you as far as playing against another person will. and yea amiibos could in theory play better than a lv 9 cpu but both of those are very poor training methods especially considering the netcode is actually useable now (even with brawls shitty netcode there where players who managed to become amazing, like Salem who won apex brawl 2013 and was a wifi warrior in that game) amiibos give no competitive advantage. Practicing with equips is also pointless because tourneys as a whole don't allow them and for very good reasons.

Practicing against a CPU to train for actual tourneys is like practicing clay pigeon shooting to train for an archery tourney, It may help you a bit but there are many more techniques out there that are better for training.

That being said an amiibo only side tourney would be funny to watch.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 15, 2015)

These are the balances people have found so far and they are still going. But my favorite part was Hoo Hah getting nerfed.

http://smashboards.com/threads/mewtwo-patch-version-1-0-6-thread.398902/


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 15, 2015)

I swear the devs have no idea what they're doing in these patches. lol


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2015)

Mewtwo's fun to use. Great grabs and Disable's really good... possibly broken.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> ...Disable's really good... possibly broken.


Wasn't it kind of always like that?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 15, 2015)

To SirRob's point, I don't think we'll ever see a nude Fox but I think in going with the whole stereotype of muscular werewolves, we might see a shirtless Wolf, which would be cool. Of course, having Krystal fight with Fox's moveset and her Star Fox Adventures getup would also add some sex appeal.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

Haha nerfed Diddy Kong. There is a God.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2015)

I _want_ to have fun with Mewtwo but I don't know _how._ I can't play online because I always get frustrated and I did all of the single player stuff with Mewtwo in like half an hour.



Stratadrake said:


> Wasn't it kind of always like that?


I don't recall Disable ever being good in Melee, but then I never played competitively, or even good at all. I mean grabbing was too advanced a concept for me when Melee was new.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 15, 2015)

I know the feel Rob.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 15, 2015)

Disable is very good this time around. You can get a fully charged smash attack oftentimes, or a solid KOing hit. 

I do like Mewtwo a lot, but he has the problem of having no real way to approach. His grab range is small, and Shadow Ball takes forever to charge. Some of his attacks also feel like they don't connect when it really looks like they should. I wouldn't be surprised if they patch him soon. But, he does have a lot of options and mix-ups. So, so many mix-ups. He's fun to use, but hard to win with, that's for sure.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 15, 2015)

He seems like he's meant to be a defensive character, which, as Zelda and Palutena show, definitely means he's probably a top tier character.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> He seems like he's meant to be a defensive character, which, as Zelda and Palutena show, definitely means he's probably a top tier character.



I cry.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Mewtwo's fun to use. Great grabs and Disable's really good... possibly broken.



Shields block disable. I think we'll be fine. Shield grabbing would be a viable counter here.

Also, I'm happy Shadow Ball still has great KO potential. I KO'd someone with just a mid-sized one at about 120%


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 16, 2015)

MewTwo also feels really lightweight, though i didn't get too much of a chance to play with him.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Apr 16, 2015)

I can't believe I have to wait to buy Mewtwo just because I don't want the 3DS version.

Oh well, I'm patient. I'll get him eventually.

But still, that bothers me a little.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 16, 2015)

Mewtwo is very awkward and lightweight.


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

I want Lucas. x3


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 16, 2015)

i want mewto too.
I dont want lucas( he is a ness copy)


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

foussiremix said:


> i want mewto too.
> *I dont want lucas( he is a ness copy)*



U wot m8 ill nock ur fooking hed off i swere on mi mum.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Mewtwo is very awkward and lightweight.



That's how he played in Melee-- awkwardly. I guess they don't want to throw off Meleetist's rhythm by making him "easier" to use.


foussiremix said:


> I dont want lucas( he is a ness copy)



The version of Lucas in Smash Bros. certainly wasn't the best MOTHER 3 representative they could have picked. I mean, first they disregard Ness's PK Rockin' (which definitely would have made for an interesting move-- it's pure psychokinetic energy, no elemental gimmicks), then Lucas's PK Love (although some of his standard attacks seem to resemble it). Also, Lucas could have had a counter-- Counter is a PSI technique he and he alone possesses of any MOTHER character that reflects damage back at his attacker. You could even argue that if Ness could learn PK Thunder and Fire from Paula or Poo, that Lucas could learn PK Ground or Hypnosis from Kumatora. There were so many ways they could have made him a more distinct character.

I still want Duster or Flint in Smash Bros., though


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 17, 2015)

i hate how my internet is a chronomage and can make 1 second take 5 X.X god my internet is fucking horrible.


----------



## Stratelier (Apr 17, 2015)

Got to take Mewtwo out for a spin.  Shadow Ball really takes a long time to charge ... he's okay, I guess... I made it through Classic easily on intensity 5.0 (highlight: during a round against metal Samus I grabbed the Smash ball by hitting it with an item.  Five seconds later, KO on metal Samus.  It was beautiful), but that aside, I really don't get all the Mewtwo love in general.  I don't like his design, and as a fighter I only respect him....


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Haha nerfed Diddy Kong. There is a God.



Thank Arceus for that :V
It's is a happy day in SSB4.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## SirRob (Apr 17, 2015)

Heads up, there's a glitch that could corrupt your save data if you use Mewtwo in single player modes- 
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...rom_playing_super_smash_bros_for_wii_u_online
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...locks_online_play_confirms_3ds_modes_to_avoid


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Heads up, there's a glitch that could corrupt your save data if you use Mewtwo in single player modes


Neato?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 17, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Heads up, there's a glitch that could corrupt your save data if you use Mewtwo in single player modes-
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...rom_playing_super_smash_bros_for_wii_u_online
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...locks_online_play_confirms_3ds_modes_to_avoid



Thanks for the heads-up. I was about to hit the single player modes with Mewtwo later today, too. Guess I'll play it safe and wait until they patch the game.

Also, I don't like how light they made Mewtwo. Sure, he hits hard on the ground and jumps incredibly high, but his options aren't strong enough in the air to justify his floatiness. Fun to use, still, just a bit underwhelming as of right now.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 17, 2015)

I like Mewtwo's physics, since it's so unusual. Mewtwo's aerials aren't that great, yeah. But I think the mobility he has in the air as well as his fantastic recovery justifies his lightness to an extent. 



Eggdodger said:


> Shields block disable. I think we'll be fine. Shield grabbing would be a viable counter here.
> 
> Also, I'm happy Shadow Ball still has great KO potential. I KO'd someone with just a mid-sized one at about 120%


Having played with Mewtwo for quite a bit, I can say that, yeah, not as broken as I first thought it was. I've had a very difficult time landing it on opponents. I dunno about shield grabbing since Disable's range is probably good enough to keep Mewtwo out of reach from most grabs. And if an opponent is shielding a lot watching out for Disable, they're leaving themselves open for being grabbed themselves... definitely not a position you want to be in against a Mewtwo. It'd work sometimes, sure, but just turning around is probably a more effective defense.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

*Reads thread title*

Heh. I'll super smash YOUR bro ;V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 17, 2015)

duke i sent you a really funny trolly replay of a thing i do with WFT for lulz.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 17, 2015)

Mewtwo's recovery makes a great alternative to air dodging above the stage if you want to play mindgames, I've noticed. Just teleport down towards the ground. If you don't use it very often in that way, you can overcome the end lag before your opponent can punish.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 17, 2015)

I haz Wii U nao. And GCC came in the mail four days early. I ez happy, Smash will b in mail 2murro. Im redy r U?

Anyways I fucking love this Wii U so far I can use it as a TV Remote and then play a game while watching TV and control the TV while playing the game omg I am so excited that I am lacking punctuation in this whole paragraph who wants to play me tomorrow evening or something I need some practice


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 17, 2015)

so now i'm i the only one without the wii u version? ;-;


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 17, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so now i'm i the only one without the wii u version? ;-;



Nope. I only have the 3DS game.


----------



## Zahros (Apr 18, 2015)

I like Mewtwo kinda, but it's either I do good with him, or I suck with him completely, dunno why though :l


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 19, 2015)

Skybound I sent you a friend request on Wii U. Anyone else who wants to play add me too.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Skybound I sent you a friend request on Wii U. Anyone else who wants to play add me too.



Sure man, add me if you want. Eggdodger, like everything else. Just don't be mean if I lose


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Skybound I sent you a friend request on Wii U. Anyone else who wants to play add me too.


Sends me a request as well!
I'm not sure when we'll be able to play, but it's always good to prepare. 

NNID is MrOrdun


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> Sends me a request as well!
> I'm not sure when we'll be able to play, but it's always good to prepare.
> 
> NNID is MrOrdun



Ooh, Kleric! didn't know you had a Wii U! Add me too!


----------



## Ris'hary (Apr 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so now i'm i the only one without the wii u version? ;-;



Nope. I prefer melee and project M. After playing Sm4sh for a few days with a friend I have decided it's just not for me. Better than brawl was but still too slowpaced and campy to my taste.

On that note, is anyone playing melee or project M online?


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Ooh, Kleric! didn't know you had a Wii U! Add me too!


Added!
Both you and Duke.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Ris'hary said:


> Nope. I prefer melee and project M. After playing Sm4sh for a few days with a friend I have decided it's just not for me. Better than brawl was but still too slowpaced and campy to my taste.
> 
> On that note, is anyone playing melee or project M online?



I never really understood the appeal of Project M, honestly. To me, it's just the Smash Brothers equivalent of Garry's Mod. Would you mind educating me on its appeal to a diehard, hardcore, professional Smasher such as yourself?


----------



## Kleric (Apr 19, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I never really understood the appeal of Project M, honestly. To me, it's just the Smash Brothers equivalent of Garry's Mod. Would you mind educating me on its appeal to a diehard, hardcore, professional Smasher such as yourself?


If I am not mistaken, the appeal to Project M stems from it's whole purpose, to make Brawl more like it all was in Melee. People have revered Melee for it's really fast gameplay and interesting mechanics that everyone got used to and loved when becoming competitive in Super Smash Brothers. After Brawl had came out, most of those things were missing; the game-play was slow and certain features gone. People missed this, and thus was born Project M to bring back that old fast-paced fighting that originated in Super Smash Bros. Melee. 

On a side note: I've never played Project M, and I don't really feel the need to. But it's nice to have it there for people who really enjoyed Melee the most.


----------



## Ris'hary (Apr 19, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I never really understood the appeal of Project M, honestly. To me, it's just the Smash Brothers equivalent of Garry's Mod. Would you mind educating me on its appeal to a diehard, hardcore, professional Smasher such as yourself?



It is like the true sequel that we never got for melee. For everyone that does play project M it's simply melee with more characters, stages and updated balance to old weak characters. Brawl and Sm4sh changed the gameplay way too much in terms of speed, movement options and combo options for them to be enjoyable to most people that played a ton of melee (I have over 10,000 hours on my memory card and I'm still playing...). Even mew2king who is a top pro at Brawl have admitted to not enjoying the game and only playing it for the cash.

Also, don't consider me such a pro, the smash scene in Israel is way too small for us to get to very high levels of play.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Kleric said:


> If I am not mistaken, the appeal to Project M stems from it's whole purpose, to make Brawl more like it all was in Melee. People have revered Melee for it's really fast gameplay and interesting mechanics that everyone got used to and loved when becoming competitive in Super Smash Brothers. After Brawl had came out, most of those things were missing; the game-play was slow and certain features gone. People missed this, and thus was born Project M to bring back that old fast-paced fighting that originated in Super Smash Bros. Melee.
> 
> On a side note: I've never played Project M, and I don't really feel the need to. But it's nice to have it there for people who really enjoyed Melee the most.



I liked Brawl for what it was. Smash 4's definitely better, and really, I have few complaints with it. The ledge mechanics are definitely preferable, the roster is larger, every stage has a flat version (Lylat Cruise can bite me though), so competitive matches have a little more variety. I like the techs in Smash 4, as well. Perfect pivoting, ledge trumping (which feels more fair to use than ledge guarding), etc.

My complaint is that a lot of moves need ending lag simply don't have enough to punish abuse-- especially the projectiles. I was talking to Skybound about this the other day-- Liu Kang misses a fireball? You drop kick him, jump over and uppercut him, etc. There is a noticeable interval between attacks. Mario misses a fireball? Here comes another, approach if you dare! The move can be used quickly, consecutively, with little penalty in a 1v1 confrontation.

Other than that, though, I'm content with the game. I have more fun with it than I ever did with Melee. It took me around a year and a half to unlock Mewtwo on Melee via the 10 hour requirement; I actually liked Smash 64 better.

It's a matter of personal preference, really, Ris. I think all of the Smash games were fun, but I don't like Melee any more than the others. I guess I don't understand what made it stick out so much to you and other pro players.


----------



## Ieono (Apr 19, 2015)

Ris'hary said:


> Nope. I prefer melee and project M. After playing Sm4sh for a few days with a friend I have decided it's just not for me. Better than brawl was but still too slowpaced and campy to my taste.
> 
> On that note, is anyone playing melee or project M online?



I agree, Melee and Project M are the best. Wish I could play online as well...guess I'll figure out how to do it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

Ieono said:


> I agree, Melee and Project M are the best. Wish I could play online as well...guess I'll figure out how to do it.



Wow, now we have _two_ professionals posting here? How many top-ranked experts do we _have_ in here? I might have to take a break from this thread; I won't have anything to contribute to the conversation, being completely out of your league.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 19, 2015)

Ris'hary said:


> Nope. I prefer melee and project M. After playing Sm4sh for a few days with a friend I have decided it's just not for me. Better than brawl was but still too slowpaced and campy to my taste.
> 
> On that note, is anyone playing melee or project M online?


----------



## Weiss (Apr 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> so now i'm i the only one without the wii u version? ;-;


Hahaha your funny.

I like Brawl and PM the best.
Melee is alright I guess... I prefer Brawl though.
Pretty sure WiiU version of SSB4 would be my lover though.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Wow, now we have _two_ professionals posting here? How many top-ranked experts do we _have_ in here? I might have to take a break from this thread; I won't have anything to contribute to the conversation, being completely out of your league.


Liking competitive games isn't the same as being good at them. I haven't seen anyone here claiming to be professional level.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 19, 2015)

Ris'hary said:


> Nope. I prefer melee and project M. After playing Sm4sh for a few days with a friend I have decided it's just not for me. Better than brawl was but still too slowpaced and campy to my taste.
> 
> On that note, is anyone playing melee or project M online?


i meant of poeple who actually liked playing smash 4 and would actually want to play on the 3ds version.
smash 4 is my favorite version of smash since it's the perfect speed for me. it's slow nuetral but when you get a read it can get really fast and juggling and pressure can stay way more consistent than in brawl. also Camping is weaker here than in any other version and there are characters who hard counter it, it's just constant pressure agression isn't as strong as it is in melee/PM. also no regrab invicbility is the best thing ever. Smash 4 is also the most balanced of any of the games.

melee and PM are too fast for me to fully enjoy, and i would rather play a fighting game at that point.


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm just waiting for PM 3.6, just so I can see if Ivy gets buffed. 3.5 was really bad for her.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Liking competitive games isn't the same as being good at them. I haven't seen anyone here claiming to be professional level.



I'm as bad at making jokes as I am at Melee. Sorry.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 19, 2015)

I humbly accept your apology. You're welcome.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I humbly accept your apology. You're welcome.



What am I welcome to?
(Please say your friendship, we should be best pals)


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 19, 2015)

I won my first FG match on Wii U earlier with the greatest slingshot snipe kill. :3 Eggdodger I'm assuming your NNID is your FAF username. Kleric I added you, and my NNID is in my sig.


----------



## Zahros (Apr 20, 2015)

is anyone up for a game or two? Preferably on the U, but 3ds works too :v


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 20, 2015)

I added you Zahros, I'll play you tonight after school if you are available.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

I was playing For Fun mode and the other three players all went to the same spot and started jumping around for some reason. I attacked them because I wanted to actually play the game. For the next several matches all of them targeted only me and taunted every time I got KO'd. It's like they're saying, we don't like you, we don't want to play with you, get out.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I was playing For Fun mode and the other three players all went to the same spot and started jumping around for some reason. I attacked them because I wanted to actually play the game. For the next several matches all of them targeted only me and taunted every time I got KO'd. It's like they're saying, we don't like you, we don't want to play with you, get out.



Maybe _they_ were the ones actually playing the game

you know

for fun =v

EDIT: I'll even add that I've played For Glory matches where the other person and I would only hop around, taunt, goof off until Sudden Death. I win lots of matches that way


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

I guess my idea of a good time just doesn't match up with everyone else.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I guess my idea of a good time just doesn't match up with everyone else.



Actually, we're on the same boat. I don't believe in goofing off in For Fun or For Glory. I get my fun out of causing mayhem and beating down and getting beat down, not crouching, spamming taunts, or hopping around doing nothing. On For Glory, if anyone tries to get friendly with me, too bad. I'll tear their throat out. 

It's not that I want to win, I just don't believe in showing mercy and forming truces. lol


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

But, that IS goofing off! Playing the game is goofing off. Unless you're doing it professionally. 
I thought rules were put into the online mode to prevent stuff like taunt parties from happening.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 20, 2015)

... touchÃ©.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

Did anyone wanna play? I sorta wanna play. I promise to be a good sport.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Did anyone wanna play? I sorta wanna play. I promise to be a good sport.



The fact you had to promise to be a good sport makes me not want to trust that.... Just sayin' lol. Being a good sport should be given but whatever floats your chicken mcnuggets (because chicken mcnuggets are 10 times better than boats and I'm hungry but can't have anything to eat right now.)


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

Well my sportsmanship track record is sort of in shambles. I have to make that promise for myself. 
I'm in bed now so I'm not looking for a match anymore.


----------



## Zahros (Apr 21, 2015)

sorry Duke, just got off work x.x, but I'll be up for some later today(? I dunno, it's about 1 am here xD)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 21, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Actually, we're on the same boat. I don't believe in goofing off in For Fun or For Glory. I get my fun out of causing mayhem and beating down and getting beat down, not crouching, spamming taunts, or hopping around doing nothing. On For Glory, if anyone tries to get friendly with me, too bad. I'll tear their throat out.
> 
> It's not that I want to win, I just don't believe in showing mercy and forming truces. lol



And I like all kinds of crazy rules to make the game more spontaneous and random. No tourney would ever have these rules but if you make it so that PokeBalls, MasterBalls and Assist Trophies constantly appear, you can have what I like to call the Summoner's Contest where the winner is the guy who can get the most friends on his side as the battle wears on. But they're also trying to fight each other at the same time.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2015)

Anyone wanna smash? I'll be up for a few matches until I'm not anymore.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 21, 2015)

My crew captain and I were messing around with customs and he started playing Mac. I hate mac so much and I told him it too. After playing a few rounds he told me he is starting to hate my Villager with customs. All I have to say about how I was playing is that marshmallows and a fire would've made it perfect...

Everyone hates custom Villagers, but there is one obvious flaw you can take advantage off(crew captain knows but I wouldn't let him near me), yet no one sees it... Oh well, more trolololing for me.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I was playing For Fun mode and the other three players all went to the same spot and started jumping around for some reason. I attacked them because I wanted to actually play the game. For the next several matches all of them targeted only me and taunted every time I got KO'd. It's like they're saying, we don't like you, we don't want to play with you, get out.



I used to do this with Halo...


----------



## Zahros (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll be on in a bit if anyone is up for a few rounds ^^


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2015)

Is now a good time?

Edit: Also I am a dumb, Team Smash completely nullifies my complaint about being ganged up on. This is the mode I need in my life right now.


----------



## Zahros (Apr 21, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Is now a good time?
> 
> Edit: Also I am a dumb, Team Smash completely nullifies my complaint about being ganged up on. This is the mode I need in my life right now.


now is good, and I agree xD

*about the team smash, and made a room now, any specific rules?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 21, 2015)

Whatever rules you want are fine


----------



## SirRob (Apr 22, 2015)

Wow that was a long time, good matches, they were all very close no matter who won. GGs to you too!
Also that Lonk confused the HECK out of me, I kept thinking I was playing Toon Link LOL
Also it's cool that you have the DLC Mii costumes! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Zahros (Apr 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Wow that was a long time, good matches, they were all very close no matter who won. GGs to you too!
> Also that Lonk confused the HECK out of me, I kept thinking I was playing Toon Link LOL
> Also it's cool that you have the DLC Mii costumes! [noparse][/noparse]


GGs! and I confuse myself a few times, expecting Link's moves when I tried a few different things xD, and yeah, they're actually pretty neat, definitely worth the $9 ^^


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2015)

Team battle would be nice if you guys don't mind someone talentless like me on the mobile version. (I am at a competitive level on the big screen )


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Anyone wanna smash? I'll be up for a few matches until I'm not anymore.



Darn, guess I should have replied here. I tried reaching you about this via Skype last night.

Anyways, yeah. Skype/PM me or whatever if anyone's up for some Smash... I'll be doing other things until then


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2015)

What if Dark Samus pulled a little Mac? That would be the day.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

Weiss said:


> What if Dark Samus pulled a little Mac? That would be the day.



What if Samurai Goroh pulled a Little Mac?
What if Knuckle Joe pulled a Little Mac?
What if Takamaru pulled a Little Mac?
What if Starfy pulled a Little Mac?
What if Isabelle pulled a Little Mac?
What if Waluigi pulled a Little Mac?
What if Andross pulled a Little Mac?
What if Dr. Wright pulled a Little Mac?
What if Jeff pulled a Little Mac?
What if Shadow pulled a Little Mac?
What if Riki pulled a Little Mac?
What if Midna pulled a Little Mac?
What if Nintendog pulled a Little Mac?

Stopping there, but there's a lot of possibilities. Sakurai could just put them all on a roulette and spin for his new roster.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> What if Samurai Goroh pulled a Little Mac?
> What if Knuckle Joe pulled a Little Mac?
> What if Takamaru pulled a Little Mac?
> What if Starfy pulled a Little Mac?
> ...



I'm shipping Waluigi. That guy is my spirit animal.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I'm shipping Waluigi. That guy is my spirit animal.



I legitimately want Waluigi as a playable character. I play as him in any game that has him available. Third-party developers for Nintendo always give him such... _personality_.

[video=youtube;5zupbuS1yck]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zupbuS1yck[/video]

"Hee-yur, want deh ball? HAH!"

"WA-LU-I-GI YEAH YEAH YEAH!"

If you don't watch the whole thing, at least 1:14. It'll make your day, promise.
1:58 too, while you're at it. This is gold, guys.

 If this doesn't define him as a character, I dunno what does


----------



## SirRob (Apr 22, 2015)

It's been a long wait, but if you're still available Eggdodger, I can play now. 
I generally don't go on Skype unless I'm needed, so sorry for missing that message.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 22, 2015)

Why doesn't Waluigi have a series?


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> It's been a long wait, but if you're still available Eggdodger, I can play now.
> I generally don't go on Skype unless I'm needed, so sorry for missing that message.


Oh, darn, I hadn't been checking this thread tonight. We'll have to iron out some way to communicate, I guess.



Weiss said:


> Why doesn't Waluigi have a series?


Dance Dance Revolution: Mario Mix is the closest thing, unfortunately; he was the antagonist in that. He does need his own IP. Why not a co-op Wario Land game or something?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 22, 2015)

Well it's no big deal, but if you wanna set up a date that's probably the best way to go. 

I'm heading off to bed. I'm going to be driving for hours early in the morning tomorrow... of course I'm talking about the Mario Kart 8 DLC coming out tomorrow.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 22, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well it's no big deal, but if you wanna set up a date that's probably the best way to go.
> 
> I'm heading off to bed. I'm going to be driving for hours early in the morning tomorrow... of course I'm talking about the Mario Kart 8 DLC coming out tomorrow.



A date? Um, well, how do I put this...

lol, just kidding. Tomorrow's good. Just PM me, dude.

Uh, enjoy the Mario Kart DLC though =) You need to tell those of us without MK8 how it is


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 23, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Stopping there, but there's a lot of possibilities. Sakurai could just put them all on a roulette and spin for his new roster.


Why add new characters when he can add old ones!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 23, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> What if Samurai Goroh pulled a Little Mac?
> What if Knuckle Joe pulled a Little Mac?
> What if Takamaru pulled a Little Mac?
> What if Starfy pulled a Little Mac?
> ...



i just hope they're not little mac in the sense of being made with an intentional huge flaw. i fucking hate that type of design when it only applies to one character.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 23, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i just hope they're not little mac in the sense of being made with an intentional huge flaw. i fucking hate that type of design when it only applies to one character.


Air Game weak AF.
I usually grab him, throw him off the edge, shoot what tries to come up. Waluigi and DS should do nicely though.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 23, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i just hope they're not little mac in the sense of being made with an intentional huge flaw. i fucking hate that type of design when it only applies to one character.



In my opinion, I would rather have one underpowered character (Joke characters always make me laugh) than one overpowered character (these characters make me cry), assuming all else was balanced.

Of course, that's not how the game's designed, but hopefully they get someone who plays the game to make the next patch update.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 23, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> In my opinion, I would rather have one underpowered character (Joke characters always make me laugh)



a much funnier joke character is one who is actually viable cause then you see poeple win with them which is funny and hype.
also no one really laughs at little mac, it's just sadness for those who get wrecked by him and pity for those who just throw him off and watch him die at 30


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 23, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> a much funnier joke character is one who is actually viable cause then you see poeple win with them which is funny and hype.
> also no one really laughs at little mac, it's just sadness for those who get wrecked by him and pity for those who just throw him off and watch him die at 30



lol, yeah. Besides, any joke characters (except Dark Pit... you're taking a twink and trying to make him menacing) are probably going to be relegated to assist trophies (Sorry Tingle)


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 24, 2015)

Zahros, stop playing on Local and come play with me. :3


----------



## Weiss (Apr 24, 2015)

PS Samus
Was kinda hoping this update would buff Ike. Shame.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 30, 2015)

the update was good in that it was pretty minimal.
also i love playing against someone super defensive and just fucking with them by short hopping around them, helps that wii fit is very slippery and can avoid most things if you move right.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 30, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the update was good in that it was pretty minimal.
> also i love playing against someone super defensive and just fucking with them by short hopping around them, helps that wii fit is very slippery and can avoid most things if you move right.



You're the worst lol. Time to start randomly jumping around you.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 30, 2015)

Weiss said:


> You're the worst lol. Time to start randomly jumping around you.


it's pretty funny and better at avoiding stuff than rolling around.


----------



## Weiss (Apr 30, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> it's pretty funny and better at avoiding stuff than rolling around.


Not when fighting Ike.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Apr 30, 2015)

We should do some team battles sometime. Skybound and I already have our little team plan. :3


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 30, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> We should do some team battles sometime. Skybound and I already have our little team plan. :3



I'm up for team fights, but I don't have a partner =(


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 30, 2015)

i would only do teams if it was 3v3 or 4v4 but i don't have a wii u version of my own.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 30, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i would only do teams if it was 3v3 or 4v4 but i don't have a wii u version of my own.



Besides that, 8 Player Smash is only a local thing... =(


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I'm up for team fights, but I don't have a partner =(


What's that? Did somebody say ~partner~?~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~tilde tilde tilde etc.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 30, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Not when fighting Ike.


rolling is predetermeined and can be punished cause you know exactly where they will be, jumping is not the same also you can do things out of jumps. also wii fit is very fast and sipllery so i could see her jumping around ike especially since his attacks are prety slow. characters I think it would be hard for WFT to jump around are like shiek and sonic since they're pretty fast and not really outrunnable.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 30, 2015)

SirRob said:


> What's that? Did somebody say ~partner~?~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~tilde tilde tilde etc.


=) Is this you volunteering?


----------



## Zahros (May 1, 2015)

I wouldn't mind being a sit in for someones partner as well :v


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> =) Is this you volunteering?


Yes, although if Zahros wants to join in, I would not mind sitting out.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 1, 2015)

Someone should join my room and play with me right now. :3 Fun with Mewtwo.


----------



## Stratelier (May 1, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Someone should join my room and play with me right now. :3 Fun with Mewtwo.



I want to say go "get a room" but that is inappropriate on so many levels


----------



## Weiss (May 1, 2015)

Are customs looked down upon? Finally made an Ike I can you know enjoy.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 1, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Are customs looked down upon? Finally made an Ike I can you know enjoy.



Custom moves? No, not really.

Custom equipment? Yes, heavily. Everyone agrees they are broken as fuck. I'm pretty sure I have one that gives me a chance to be able to use a final smash twice. And I know there is one that gives like 30 seconds of invincibility at the beginning of the fight.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 1, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Custom moves? No, not really.
> 
> Custom equipment? Yes, heavily. Everyone agrees they are broken as fuck. I'm pretty sure I have one that gives me a chance to be able to use a final smash twice. And I know there is one that gives like 30 seconds of invincibility at the beginning of the fight.



Then there's other stuff that slows down your falling speed, increases jump height, grants a 20% chance to land a critical hit that deals 3x more damage, life-stealing, etc.

Pretty hilarious stuff, though. I made a custom equipment set with Jigglypuff with 1.9x reduced falling speed. Takes hours for her to land on the ground.


----------



## Weiss (May 1, 2015)

Moves only fuck those items lol.
My Ike is better with his current setup.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 1, 2015)

I hate equip soley because of it's randomness that leads to some just being literally objectivley better than other peices in every single way.


----------



## Weiss (May 1, 2015)

I know what you mean. Was hell when I went to recreate Wolf with Fox (I did it though).


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 2, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Then there's other stuff that slows down your falling speed, increases jump height, grants a 20% chance to land a critical hit that deals 3x more damage, life-stealing, etc.
> 
> Pretty hilarious stuff, though. I made a custom equipment set with Jigglypuff with 1.9x reduced falling speed. Takes hours for her to land on the ground.



I made a Mr. GW that had a 60% chance to crit xD. Then without the crit his up smash did like 35% then just KO'd with the crit pretty much.


----------



## Maugryph (May 4, 2015)

I don't know if anyone had shared this on the thread previously, but I got a kick out of this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z6WOb7U5k9I

A non-gamer mom tries to guess the names of all the smash bros characters.


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (May 4, 2015)

OK I haven't played the new smash Bros much ( a bit at my friends house)and I'm considering getting it for my DS  but I have a question , is bowser still considered a low tier character?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 4, 2015)

Tier lists don't matter nearly as much this time around. Every character has an advantage or disadvantage over the other (counter-picking is very important in this game), and the balance is the best it's been in any Smash game so far. Some characters are harder to win with than others, though not because they're bad characters, but because they have limited options.

Edit: Oh, and the image is showing who was buffed/nerfed in the recent update. Still can't believe Charizard got a nerf...


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Some characters are harder to win with than others, though not because they're bad characters, but because they have limited options.


That's why Mega Man is higher than Toon?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 4, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Tier lists don't matter nearly as much this time around. Every character has an advantage or disadvantage over the other (counter-picking is very important in this game), and the balance is the best it's been in any Smash game so far. Some characters are harder to win with than others, though not because they're bad characters, but because they have limited options.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and the image is showing who was buffed/nerfed in the recent update. Still can't believe Charizard got a nerf...


wii fit trainer didn't get any sort of change actually, most any thing that could be a change for her is not really that confirmed or more so a placebo effect. Also about tiers lists is that it's still way too early in the game's lifespan for them to be accurate. The brawl tier list at around this time in it's game life had about only 1/3rd of the characters in the same spot as they are in the most recent tier list of brawl.

So poeple need to relize that when looking at the tier lists now it's only around a 1/3rd chance that that area placement is accurate.

edit: also some amazing WFT gameplay and awesome grand finals. http://www.twitch.tv/rushhoursmash/v/4523922


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2015)

Are you up for a game, Robert?


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2015)

Right now? I can have a few matches, I guess.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Right now? I can have a few matches, I guess.


Okay, I'm good to go.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2015)

Good games, sorry about the first match. I chose Random and didn't expect customs to be on- that means I had equipment that gave me an unfair advantage. The other matches I chose the characters, though. Toon Link's projectile game seems a lot better with customs on and you definitely were able to take advantage of that, which is good.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Good games, sorry about the first match. I chose Random and didn't expect customs to be on- that means I had equipment that gave me an unfair advantage. The other matches I chose the characters, though. Toon Link's projectile game seems a lot better with customs on and you definitely were able to take advantage of that, which is good.


My issue with toon link is that I don't know what to do while he's in the air.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2015)

I guess he should use projectiles at long range (especially the bomb and boomerang, which can have its angle adjusted) and his neutral, up, forward or back air for close range. Hookshot is also an option. I don't really use Toon Link that much, but that's what I would do in the air. Since he specializes in projectiles I guess you should rely on the long range attacks more.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2015)

The bomb custom move I have is really slow. 

I only use custom moves mainly because all my friends don't use them/or fight anyone who uses them, Making them not predictable.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 4, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> My issue with toon link is that I don't know what to do while he's in the air.


If toon link is mostly like he is in brawl then his back air should be your main go to airial, also nuetral arial is good. Along with that tons of chainshot (grab arial) is really good. Another thing that should still be the same is angeled boomerangs do a little more damage than just straight boomerrangs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 4, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> So the best way to get custom moves is to
> 1. go through solo using a character without using any.
> 2. It matters about the stage (example: Pacman stage will get pacman moves)
> 3. It has to be at level 6 (or higher) difficulty.






Alastair Snowpaw said:


> If toon link is mostly like he is in brawl then his back air should be your main go to airial, also nuetral arial is good. Along with that tons of chainshot (grab arial) is really good. Another thing that should still be the same is angeled boomerangs do a little more damage than just straight boomerrangs.



Neat.


----------



## Kleric (May 4, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> If toon link is mostly like he is in brawl then his back air should be your main go to airial, also nuetral arial is good. Along with that tons of chainshot (grab arial) is really good. Another thing that should still be the same is angled boomerangs do a little more damage than just straight boomerrangs.


As a Toon Link main, Zair's seem far from the best air option. Best option is up-air from both what I've experienced and what I've seen on the Toon Link boards, though F-air and B-air are pretty much both equally as good, it really depends on the situation. Besides Z-air which only does 4% damage; N-air is the weakest unless you get both hits in, but that's not too guaranteed.
Also, angled boomerangs don't do any more damage than a straight one.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 4, 2015)

Kleric said:


> As a Toon Link main, Zair's seem far from the best air option. Best option is up-air from both what I've experienced and what I've seen on the Toon Link boards, though F-air and B-air are pretty much both equally as good, it really depends on the situation. Besides Z-air which only does 4% damage; N-air is the weakest unless you get both hits in, but that's not too guaranteed.
> Also, angled boomerangs don't do any more damage than a straight one.


Ah it was like that in brawl guess they changed that. also zair isn't about the damage it's about the range and the fact it's easy to follow up with. That being said my knowledge is from brawl link not smash 4 link and i don't know how much he changed. though i would imagine zair being a still good option. Also nair again isn't about the damage but about it's speed and it's decent range and knockback.


----------



## Kleric (May 4, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Ah it was like that in brawl guess they changed that. also zair isn't about the damage it's about the range and the fact it's easy to follow up with. That being said my knowledge is from brawl link not smash 4 link and i don't know how much he changed. though i would imagine zair being a still good option. Also nair again isn't about the damage but about it's speed and it's decent range and knockback.


Sadly no good follow ups from TL's Zair in Smash 4, at least not when higher up in the air. Closer to the ground it'll be good if you want to quickly attack after landing (due to its almost lack of landing lag), but still I've not found it useful enough to use it over other options most of the time.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 4, 2015)

yea it's primary use was for landing with it then following up. also seems like a good one to land with so you don't get shield grabbed.


----------



## Weiss (May 4, 2015)

I feel like using my custom Ike and Fox...


----------



## Eggdodger (May 4, 2015)

Honestly, I think it would be really cool if Nintendo had a racing game that was like Super Smash Bros. in incorporating all of their franchises into characters, courses and items. The MK8 DLC was a step towards that, and it was done well, so hopefully that's something that Nintendo is thinking about.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 4, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea it's primary use was for landing with it then following up. also seems like a good one to land with so you don't get shield grabbed.



You could also use it to keep those trying to approach you in the air off you. 

Also just saying Kleric, it's not all about the damage all the time. Nair for a good majority of the cast is fast and just to get people off you because they are generally quick and have good priority. I'm not sure how Tink's nair works exactly but if it has two hits you could punish air dodges fairly well with it, or predict them and get them with the second hit.


----------



## Kleric (May 4, 2015)

I know I know, I was just pointing it out. ._.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 5, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> You could also use it to keep those trying to approach you in the air off you.
> 
> Also just saying Kleric, it's not all about the damage all the time. Nair for a good majority of the cast is fast and just to get people off you because they are generally quick and have good priority. I'm not sure how Tink's nair works exactly but if it has two hits you could punish air dodges fairly well with it, or predict them and get them with the second hit.


along with that nairs also tend to be the longest lasting arial which means you can punish air dodges best with them.


----------



## Kleric (May 5, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> along with that nairs also tend to be the longest lasting arial which means you can punish air dodges best with them.


U-air is Toon Link's longest lasting actually, which lasts almost as long as an air-dodge itself (If you can stay with someone who air-dodged, It can still hit them when their dodge is done).


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 6, 2015)

Why does Fox have Shinryuken as a custom move?


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2015)

Because DO A BARREL ROLL


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 9, 2015)

I'm going to my first local tournament next Saturday! :3 I'm excited. I'm going with two friends of mine, I have no idea what to expect but I don't care! I'm gonna try my best and fight to the top!

Also is it weird that I gave my GameCube Controller a name? ...Please tell me someone else has done this.


----------



## Xela-Dasi (May 9, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I'm going to my first local tournament next Saturday! :3 I'm excited. I'm going with two friends of mine, I have no idea what to expect but I don't care! I'm gonna try my best and fight to the top!
> 
> Also is it weird that I gave my GameCube Controller a name? ...Please tell me someone else has done this.



its pretty weird but its cool

which ssb?


----------



## Eggdodger (May 10, 2015)

There was a tournament here in Arkansas about a month ago. It didn't turn out so well because it almost exclusively pandered to Melee players. Well, association might not mean causation, but those are the main two things I take away from it.


----------



## Reusky (May 10, 2015)

We have fairly regular tournaments in Brighton; I never do amazingly well, but I enjoy playing the game anyway.

This question might have been asked earlier, but who does everyone main? Mine is Lucina or Duck Hunt Duo.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 10, 2015)

Reusky said:


> This question might have been asked earlier, but who does everyone main?


Custom Toon link & Custom Mega Man.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 10, 2015)

Reusky said:


> We have fairly regular tournaments in Brighton; I never do amazingly well, but I enjoy playing the game anyway.
> 
> This question might have been asked earlier, but who does everyone main? Mine is Lucina or Duck Hunt Duo.



I main Villager, secondary Ness, tertiary Yoshi.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 10, 2015)

Xela-Dasi said:


> its pretty weird but its cool
> 
> which ssb?



I named it Leviathan.

And Smash Wii U.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 10, 2015)

Reusky said:


> We have fairly regular tournaments in Brighton; I never do amazingly well, but I enjoy playing the game anyway.
> 
> This question might have been asked earlier, but who does everyone main? Mine is Lucina or Duck Hunt Duo.



No one will ever know. It's a secret.


----------



## Kleric (May 10, 2015)

Reusky said:


> This question might have been asked earlier, but who does everyone main?



Toon Link! â˜º


----------



## Eggdodger (May 10, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I main Villager, secondary Ness, tertiary Yoshi.


[video=youtube;VByXDYMK4VA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VByXDYMK4VA[/video]


----------



## Reusky (May 10, 2015)

So many different fighters! Do any of you head online with it? Or just stick to local?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 10, 2015)

There isn't much of a local scene around my area unless you count gaming with friends on occasion as "local." I mostly play online on For Glory... sadly. Any other mode is too laggy to enjoy.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 10, 2015)

Hope you guys saw the video I posted in the last page on Ness. It's very informative stuff


----------



## Reusky (May 11, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> There isn't much of a local scene around my area unless you count gaming with friends on occasion as "local." I mostly play online on For Glory... sadly. Any other mode is too laggy to enjoy.



Is there not a StreetPass group near you?


----------



## Reusky (May 11, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Hope you guys saw the video I posted in the last page on Ness. It's very informative stuff



I did see it.  I won't lie to you though, if I was ever online and ended up against someone who played like that much of a douche, I wouldn't stick around after one match. The internet trolls enough without that bullshit happening on games I enjoy.


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2015)

I hit Random more than I actually choose people.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 11, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Hope you guys saw the video I posted in the last page on Ness. It's very informative stuff


That's silly but that doesn't work as good as other fun trolling methods on characters who are not ganon. 
My favorite thing to do with WFT is just short hop near a person and do nothing. Ofcourse i really only start to troll after i take their first stock.




Reusky said:


> I did see it.





Reusky said:


> I won't lie to you though, if I was ever online and ended up against someone who played like that much of a douche, I wouldn't stick around after one match. The internet trolls enough without that bullshit happening on games I enjoy.



The way you fight that is by running shielding the PK fire then running to ness and punishing him. Unless you're ganon slow you will be able to punish ness every time for it. Also you can jump on reaction to pk fire and punish that way. That being said grounded PK fire is way worse than air one and if they do that one it's harder to punish. I would play that person 10 times in a row just so they could have a 0% win rate for the last 10 matches.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 11, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I hit Random more than I actually choose people.



Thought I was the only one to use Random. It's the only way I keep my friends playing with me, honestly; I'm not good with every character, so they're always hoping I'll slip up and they can win one



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> My favorite thing to do with WFT is just short hop near a person and do nothing. Ofcourse i really only start to troll after i take their first stock.
> 
> 
> The way you fight that is by running shielding the PK fire then running to ness and punishing him. Unless you're ganon slow you will be able to punish ness every time for it. Also you can jump on reaction to pk fire and punish that way. That being said grounded PK fire is way worse than air one and if they do that one it's harder to punish. I would play that person 10 times in a row just so they could have a 0% win rate for the last 10 matches.



Alistair, I just

I love you dude
That is brilliant


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 11, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Thought I was the only one to use Random. It's the only way I keep my friends playing with me, honestly; I'm not good with every character, so they're always hoping I'll slip up and they can win one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some 3ds replays of it i can send you.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 11, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I have some 3ds replays of it i can send you.


Those things belong on YouTube XD


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2015)

Never knew Ness was an issue.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 11, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Never knew Ness was an issue.



Nah, I like Ness. I just thought the video was funny and I'd share. I've been playing as Ness since the N64 version, where the thunder was pretty slow, but hard to control with the weird joystick.


----------



## Weiss (May 11, 2015)

I wish PS Samus was stronger.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 11, 2015)

I wish Donkey Kong had super armor during his smash attacks like the other heavies, but I guess we can't always get what we want.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the heavies have invincibility rather than super armor, which is actually better, unfortunately for Donkey Kong.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 11, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Never knew Ness was an issue.


Ness when played really well in smash 4 is really good. His F-air is an amazing move and his PK thunder is great for juggling poeple. also his b-throw is a crazy good kill move.

Also DK doesn't really need the armor on his smashes since his strength is mostly in his arials/tilts, his Back-air is super nuts. He does also have super armor on some of his special moves, like the wind Up-b.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 12, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I wish Donkey Kong had super armor during his smash attacks like the other heavies, but I guess we can't always get what we want.



Yeah DK needs to at least have heavy armor on his smashes. Bowser has constant heavy armor, and super armor on his shell during up smash. Charizard has heavy armor on flare blitz and super armor on FSmash. Dedede has heavy armor going up while using Up B then super armor coming down.
Poor DK.


----------



## Stratelier (May 12, 2015)

...what is this heavy armor thing?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 12, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> ...what is this heavy armor thing?



Heavy armor makes it so that there has to be a certain amount of knockback on an attack to actually know them over or stop the attack. Villager's slingshot at the latest hit box only does 2% and will not make bowser flinch because of his heavy armor, but the sweetspot (first hitbox at the beginning) slingshot does 9% and will make bowser flinch. 

Another example is that I can't knock Charizard out of his flare blitz with Villager's nair even with it's sweet spot doing 9% and coming out frame three. But I can knock charizard out of it with the growth of the tree, chopping the tree down on him, and I'm not too sure about this one but maybe the axe.

You generally need stronger attacks to knock down a character with heavy armor, because well.... they're heavy.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 12, 2015)

Charizard's forward smash actually has invincibility frames, not super/heavy armor. He'll take 0 damage rather than tank through an attack. Go to training mode and hit a bunch of blast boxes with it. It's a smash attack you do not want to challenge. Same goes for Bowser's up smash. 

Little Mac is the one with with super armored smashes.

Oh, and 'zard has super armor at the start of Flare Blitz's path, then heavy armor near the end of it. Another move you're better off not challenging.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 12, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Yeah DK needs to at least have heavy armor on his smashes. Bowser has constant heavy armor, and super armor on his shell during up smash. Charizard has heavy armor on flare blitz and super armor on FSmash. Dedede has heavy armor going up while using Up B then super armor coming down.
> Poor DK.


I wouldn't say DK's that poor off since he's generally considered better than those other heavyweight and there are people doing well with him in tourneys to back that up.


----------



## Weiss (May 12, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Charizard's forward smash actually has invincibility frames, not super/heavy armor. He'll take 0 damage rather than tank through an attack. Go to training mode and hit a bunch of blast boxes with it. It's a smash attack you do not want to challenge. Same goes for Bowser's up smash.
> 
> Little Mac is the one with with super armored smashes.
> 
> Oh, and 'zard has super armor at the start of Flare Blitz's path, then heavy armor near the end of it. Another move you're better off not challenging.


Unless you are great with counter. FE ftw.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 17, 2015)

So yesterday I went to my very first local tournament. It was the largest tournament of the year in my state for Smash 4 singles. I did so much better than I thought I would do, but I got nervous when I got into brackets. But I got 25th out of 101 people and I was told many times that my Villager is really good, I even beat the best Luigi in the state.  I made some friends too... Definitely going to another tournament.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 19, 2015)




----------



## SirRob (May 19, 2015)

Totally my new favorite comic from her.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Totally my new favorite comic from her.



Her Smash comics are the best, especially those with Fox^^
This one is called "Faux Paw" by the way. And Crenando is _scritching_ Fox. Katie confirmed for furry.


----------



## Mesmerist (May 27, 2015)

Just thought I'd join in the fun here. Sonic main in Smash 4, which is my favorite in the series to play. Sheik main in Melee, where I regularly get bodied at my university. ^^;;;


----------



## Eggdodger (May 27, 2015)

So, I've been playing on Random with my friends (and objectively kicking their butts), and it's giving me Jigglypuff an awful lot... It's given me lots of practice with her. It's gotten to the point my pals hate when random gives her to me XD


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 27, 2015)

She's good in FFAs cause of how easy she can just run away and avoid conflict.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


>



This is the best. G&G we need to fight you're the only person I haven't had the pleasure of fighting here.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> This is the best. G&G we need to fight you're the only person I haven't had the pleasure of fighting here.


sure have we added each other on 3ds? also keep in mind my wifi can be a shit.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> sure have we added each other on 3ds? also keep in mind my wifi can be a shit.


We are on similar terms then, that's AT&T for you.
Yeah, I'm Lucius. He looks like Edgar Allen Poe, but that's just how I look.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

If you want we can play now


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Oh sorry just noticed this. What time you go by?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

I'm EST so at most 1 hour ahead of yours i think


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Nada, we are the same if its currently six for you.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

ah okay well when do you wanna play tongiht? also tomorrow i will be having a surgery so i will likley not wanna play this weekend.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> ah okay well when do you wanna play tongiht? also tomorrow i will be having a surgery so i will likley not wanna play this weekend.


Ah sure name your time! Do you mind customs?
Also best wishes...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

custom moves are fine, i just hate custom equipment.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> custom moves are fine, i just hate custom equipment.


Argh. All of them or the ones with special effects? I use the ones with no abilities to even out a character. Like Uping Samus' defense.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Argh. All of them or the ones with special effects? I use the ones with no abilities to even out a character. Like Uping Samus' defense.


all of them, i hate how some are just objectivley better than others and the way you get them is random, these two thigns make any sort of strategy with them not really fun. Also every fucking time you get an equipment and it says "new" even when you have 20 other things of the same damn name is just salt on the wound and more reason for me to hate it.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

I feel like you said those exact words before haha.
I know whatcha mean. But I gotta use them for characters I want to main, but are... Well you know, not on par with the rest.
Its only Samus though.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

i use WFT she's generally considered not a good character, she's prolly in the same area samus is if not worse, so I compensate for that by being a better player for it. also learning to get better with the character has much more skill transfer than relying on equipment. Sides honestly i doubt you are at the point in skill where how good a character is actually matters. I used to go to community tournies constantly for brawl and i never got to that point in my skill. It is way more on you doing things wrong than your character being weak. Using yoru character as an excuse won't get you better.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i use WFT she's generally considered not a good character, she's prolly in the same area samus is if not worse, so I compensate for that by being a better player for it. also learning to get better with the character has much more skill transfer than relying on equipment. Sides honestly i doubt you are at the point in skill where how good a character is actually matters. I used to go to community tournies constantly for brawl and i never got to that point in my skill. It is way more on you doing things wrong than your character being weak. Using yoru character as an excuse won't get you better.


You mistake me for someone whose on the competitive scene.
I'm not. I play the game at what's comfortable to me.
Its not about winning, skill, or some other hollow trophy- I play to pass the time and have fun with what I do without being some cheap player.
If that rubs you the wrong way, my sincerest apologies. 
Samus could use what I put on her due to the setup I have her with- think of it as the EV training in Pokemon depending on their moves. That's exactly the case here for me. Its not some excuse for me due to lack of skill, its what plays comfortably. Sure you can develope and invest all your time in getting so good with a character you aren't reliant on changing a thing about them, but that's not time I have, nor plan to invest in a game I *sometimes* touch.
I just play for fun and how I want to, there's nothing wrong with that. I respect what you do.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

well i don't have fun with custom equipment but if you want we can do one or two games with equipment.
also why does no one fucking realize people go to tournies and have competitions like that FOR FUN?


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

They also have tournies for people who use customs *for fun* don't they?
I didn't say playing competitive wasn't fun, nor did I say tournies were boring or too harsh. I said I do what's comfortable to me, that being said what someone finds to be fun varies. We are individuals with differing opinions and not one is wrong on this topic. I for one like to mix things up, I experiment with customs and fight others who do the same, as nothing will be the same, and not knowing how the other person sets up their character and plays adds thrill to the game, as least for me. I have a great time going up against the unknown, things I cannot immediately adapt to, and the same applies to those who play without customs. I can play either way, I just enjoy having more control over how my character plays, I enjoy making something unique to me. That's why I find it fun.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

yea they do have custom torunies, and i prefer tournies with custom moves. though the custom tournies don't have custom equipment.
I love custom moves, i dislike equipment.

Also i can't find my 3ds charger and it's low on battery so i won't be able to play tongiht, sorry.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> They also have tournies for people who use customs *for fun* don't they?
> I didn't say playing competitive wasn't fun, nor did I say tournies were boring or too harsh. I said I do what's comfortable to me, that being said what someone finds to be fun varies. We are individuals with differing opinions and not one is wrong on this topic. I for one like to mix things up, I experiment with customs and fight others who do the same, as nothing will be the same, and not knowing how the other person sets up their character and plays adds thrill to the game, as least for me. I have a great time going up against the unknown, things I cannot immediately adapt to, and the same applies to those who play without customs. I can play either way, I just enjoy having more control over how my character plays, I enjoy making something unique to me. That's why I find it fun.



We have to play sometime. I need to break in my speedy Dr. Mario and kamikaze Jigglypuff.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

That's fine Skull Paw, take it easy.
Skybound sure sometime!


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

o also since i mentioned the surgery is nothing too serious it's just an oral surgery to remove a cist so i could be fine by saturday sunday, though i may still be out of it.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Even an unserious procedure can end in a bad way, like that guy from RooserTeeth...
So I worry regardless.
I got so much scar tissue in my left cheek, it gets in between my teeth when I try to simply close and lock... Such a nuisance.
Speaking of biting, Wario is my man, man.


----------



## BlitzCo (May 28, 2015)

> Little brother's friends come over
> They start playing smash bros
> They see me kick the asses of lvl 9 AI on 8 player smash as Fox
> They try to avoid facing me in SSB


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Even an unserious procedure can end in a bad way, like that guy from RooserTeeth...
> So I worry regardless.
> I got so much scar tissue in my left cheek, it gets in between my teeth when I try to simply close and lock... Such a nuisance.
> Speaking of biting, Wario is my man, man.


Monty Oum and that was from an unkown allergy that he turned out to have to certain anestectics. but thanksies for the good luck


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

You aren't allergic to anything are you?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 28, 2015)

nothing medical so i should be fine.


----------



## Weiss (May 28, 2015)

Better so we can fight (on your terms).


----------



## L_Michelle_Tigerlily (May 29, 2015)

The only reason I bought a wii u was for this game  and some of the characters they brought out surprised me. I thought duck hunt was dumb at first, but now he's one of my favs! <3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 29, 2015)

I just beat a guy using Olimar WITHOUT PIKMIN. It was so funny. XD I'll send it to you guys (Wii U).


----------



## Weiss (May 29, 2015)

For Glory or For Fun?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (May 29, 2015)

Weiss said:


> For Glory or For Fun?



Neither. It was against a guy off a Smash Facebook group. He was practicing with Fox. 
I don't go on For Glory anymore, I picked up some bad habits from them that I recently for rid of and the lag from being on there compared to offline is terrible. And I've never touched For Fun. With Friends has much less lag than For Glory so I play with people from fb or smashboards.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (May 30, 2015)

i havnt been playing smash much but i feel i should more


----------



## Weiss (May 30, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Neither. It was against a guy off a Smash Facebook group. He was practicing with Fox.
> I don't go on For Glory anymore, I picked up some bad habits from them that I recently for rid of and the lag from being on there compared to offline is terrible. And I've never touched For Fun. With Friends has much less lag than For Glory so I play with people from fb or smashboards.



You and me are the same. Oh you use smashboards to?
My name there is the same one you see here, if ever interested.
Nice to see you Skully, how did it go?
I feel like I don't touch SSB4 because I hate 80% of its characters (as in the character not how they play) and my lack in free time. Sob...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 31, 2015)

Now if only I had the other Pokemon Amiibos to destroy for the chip. 

[video=youtube;Hw7Oe2JpHms]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw7Oe2JpHms[/video]


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2015)

Is that you? 'Cause either way, that's flippin' awesome.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 31, 2015)

Yep, that is me. I was torn when it came to opening up the base and sacrificing a card, but the novelty of having an Amiibo Charizard card is worth it. Wasn't too hard, either. All I did was glue two cards together with the chip sandwiched.


----------



## Mesmerist (May 31, 2015)

So what's the deal with so many people just suiciding on For Glory after they've just lost their first stock with me at no more than 50% on _my_ first?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 31, 2015)

People on For Glory tend to give up if they're not winning by a landslide. It's a dumb mentality to have.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 31, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> People on For Glory tend to give up if they're not winning by a landslide. It's a dumb mentality to have.



I hate to play devil's advocate, but a lot of people with Wii Us have young children in their home or are young children

I remember being a sore loser as a child.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 31, 2015)

You're right, but you'd also be surprised (or not) by how many adults act like young children online. lol


----------



## Eggdodger (May 31, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> You're right, but you'd also be surprised (or not) by how many adults act like young children online. lol



Play CS:GO and you will see how many 20-30 yr olds think naughty things are funny


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 3, 2015)

here's another reason why training against CPU's is not that helpful.
[video=youtube;SFBnhaXql24]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFBnhaXql24[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 3, 2015)

CPUs are reactionary, so motionless players will confuse them as well as other CPUs. This wasn't true in the original Smash and Melee - they were ruthless and knew how to combo and chain attacks, but were dumb at best. They're still dumb now, but have tighter reaction times that force you to frametrap them. 

They're only good to train against to get a feel for a character you're not familiar with.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 4, 2015)

Speaking pf CPU's, I finally did something that, for me, is a first. I 3-stocked the lvl. 9 _Brawl_ Bowser CPU, using Peach, and receiving only 1% damage in the process. Sadly, I can't post the replay (wouldn't know how to do it), but still, I did it.


EDIT: Also, fighting against CPU's, I find it annoying how easily Mario's aerials seem to to come in and out. With the exception of of fair, they're all surprisingly quick.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 5, 2015)

Oh hey, Lucas comes out next month.


----------



## BloobewwyBunny (Jun 5, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> You're right, but you'd also be surprised (or not) by how many adults act like young children online. lol



Hehe definitely a point there. I recently bought a 2ds for smash. Tried it online and just played quitters. 

Or perhaps they hate luigi/bowser? My mains. :3

Also tons of little mac's. -_-


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 6, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Oh hey, Lucas comes out next month.


Actually, no, Lucas comes out this month on the 14th at 8 am Pacific Time. Along with Lucas, the Miiverse stage is coming to Wii U and the Splatoon Mii costumes coming to both versions for the same price as the other outfits.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 6, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Actually, no, Lucas comes out this month on the 14th at 8 am Pacific Time. Along with Lucas, the Miiverse stage is coming to Wii U and the Splatoon Mii costumes coming to both versions for the same price as the other outfits.









FFS NINTENDO.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 10, 2015)

I recently acquired a capture card and I decided to test it out:
[video=youtube;uvze04WEUao]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvze04WEUao[/video]

Luky's my main <3 I like to goof off with other characters though when I'm feeling silly, including Shulk (my ex-main), Wario, Ganondorf (strictly for goofing off; I'm terrible with him ), Captain Falcon, Mario, Luigi, and Little Mac (also strictly for goofing off. My Ganon is bad, but you ain't seen nothing until you've seen me try to play as Mac xP)


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2015)

That upthrow stuff was cool, though that donkey kong prolly could have done more to escape. also the ball charge to upsmash was sweet. 
Though I will mention you roll a lot and at the :44 mark you missed a punish because you rolled away instead of staying in shield and blocking the f-smash.
also luigi is so fun and good in smash 4.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 10, 2015)

Oooo, a Lucario main. Let's lock horns.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah he wasn't the best DK I've played (I don't remember who he used the round prior, but he shoulda stayed as them because he did pretty well then), and he tried an approach that seemed a little over-aggressive, leaving him open for all those grabs.

Thanks, that's a favorite trick of mine that I learned watching a professional Lucario main use to win a tournament match ^^ (not real big into tourneys or anything, but I do like to learn new stuff when I can) I decided I'd save it for the end of the match as you saw above to catch him completely off guard. I was afraid he'd go for a grab so I rolled at 0:44, but yeah that was a misread on my part  Either remained in shield or spot-dodged would've been a good option. I also could've Double-Team'd many of his aerials as he was touching back down, but what's done is done I guess  Thanks for the critique and positive comments c:

If y'all wanna see (and critique me further) I can post a few more. I've been uploading some replays to my youtube. One thing I know I need to work on is my tilts (I accidentally do smash attacks more often than not due to my fast fingers ) and I go for grabs a little too frequently, but this is the best way for me personally to rack up damage quickly xP


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 10, 2015)

yea grabs are good but they don't have armor like they did in brawl, so you can't trade with someones attack and still grab them.
and no problem you played pretty well~


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks >w< Here's one more - a fairly recent 2v2 in FG mode
[video=youtube;lvU2jdQptGs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvU2jdQptGs[/video]

I utilized the Aura Sphere Charge > up-smash from my vs. DK video (although without using a fancy wavebounce to lead into it this time), and accidentally got a double KO  I didn't know you could punch through Yoshi's down-b with anything other than counters until this happened lol. I was pretty proud of myself 

There was some sporadic lagging during this match, which is why I made some unusual or questionable moves (attempting to double team when there weren't any attacks coming for example)


----------



## MaximizedNOVA (Jun 11, 2015)

I played SSB4 yesterday with my friends.

Let's just say I didn't know Jigglypuff's Side-B Double-slap applies a hell of shield pressure. Lesson learned. Never shield a Jigglypuff Side-B unless perfect shield. Also got wall of pain'd so that's another thing.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 12, 2015)

Just for your SirRob. I bet you'd definitely say yes if you were Falcon. Don't forget to grab your lotion bottle and tissues. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 12, 2015)

Here, I'd prefer if it were Falco, but, God, that grin...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

Hadouken


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

https://clyp.it/eihu1qns
https://clyp.it/5ogwsfe1
https://clyp.it/dntq1o40
https://clyp.it/ww3ufila
https://clyp.it/jcplso1s


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;cybAa4_t7Sc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cybAa4_t7Sc[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;4awGKyi5wlI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4awGKyi5wlI[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;Ql8Ao59KKE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ql8Ao59KKE8[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;Nmo6rFJDFsA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nmo6rFJDFsA[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;D8Jjz-V8jE4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8Jjz-V8jE4[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;eK-DSAgs6fQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=123&amp;v=eK-DSAgs6fQ[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jun 13, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Just for your SirRob. I bet you'd definitely say yes if you were Falcon. Don't forget to grab your lotion bottle and tissues. Enjoy yourself.


Screw Ryu, this is the big news


----------



## Zahros (Jun 13, 2015)

I made a mess in my pants....


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 13, 2015)

Damn, seeing this just made me want it right now.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Screw Ryu, this is the big news


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 13, 2015)

just played some offline with a friend today and will be playing some more tomorrow, mii brawl is so much fun and good. i love the piston punch up-b and figured out a decent not completely shit side-b to use for him.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 13, 2015)

Here's a short video of me cheating death from a few months ago:
[video=youtube;JcqBzboHMO8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcqBzboHMO8[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 14, 2015)

I swear, if they _don't_ put Guile's Theme in...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 14, 2015)

[video=youtube;ymCJauHcpeo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymCJauHcpeo[/video]


Eggdodger said:


> I swear, if they _don't_ put Guile's Theme in...


Only Ryu and Ken's theme. (both remix and CPS II)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 14, 2015)

New DLC is ready later today.

>Ryu can dash out of Focus Attacks by tapping left or right twice
>Crouching medium kick can be canceled into specials
>Collarbone breaker breaks shield
>Has different A attack strengths based on how long you hold A
>Special moves have different strengths based on what input you do
>SF inputs are the strongest version i.e. Shoryuken becomes invincible


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 14, 2015)

here's the whole nintendo direct 
[video=youtube;WWM-SCjIuNg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWM-SCjIuNg[/video]

Also all 3 being released today @.@


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Zahros (Jun 14, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


>


The resemblance between Pacman and Blanka is uncanny :v


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 14, 2015)

wii fit as zangief <3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 14, 2015)

Well I added Lucas to my play roster. I almost exclusively played him in Brawl. My baby has come back.

I just realized too that I play the little boy cew: Villager, Ness, and now Lucas.


----------



## Zahros (Jun 14, 2015)

Sadly I can't get any of the DLC until Tuesday, but anyone wanna play tomorrow or then? I would say today, but I'm off to work in a bit :l, plus, who's excited for the tourneys? Maybe we could do something with that when it comes out.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 14, 2015)

I'll play you tomorrow! I'm planning to download Ryu tonight. I'm going to hold off on Lucas and Roy because it's a bit too much for me to handle all at once.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey was there any changes with Roy? If he still remains as a Marth clone I don't know what to think. Three Marths... :-V
I uh... Guess Ryu is an interesting choice?!


----------



## Zahros (Jun 15, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'll play you tomorrow! I'm planning to download Ryu tonight. I'm going to hold off on Lucas and Roy because it's a bit too much for me to handle all at once.



Alrighty, I'll be around sometime around the evening, I'll leave a message here when I do get on c:


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 15, 2015)

This update is too much. On top of all the good content, Charizard got buffs. CHARIZARD GOT BUFFS

I cry


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Hey was there any changes with Roy? If he still remains as a Marth clone I don't know what to think. Three Marths... :-V
> I uh... Guess Ryu is an interesting choice?!


he looks and plays very differently, ofcourse he uses a sword and swings it so if you're really superficial you could say he plays exactly like marth. but the way his moves seem to work is different. but i mainly played around with ryu and lucas so i can't say too much about roy, but his playstly definitely looks different from marth.

Speaking of ryu, his focus attack and canceling is so much fun. Also his F-air is really good. his tastu is pretty weak and super punishable if they shield since in only has one hit on it yet will continue for a very long time. Also WFT can duck most all of ryu's moves so that's another lovely match-up for her.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> he looks and plays very differently, ofcourse he uses a sword and swings it so if you're really superficial you could say he plays exactly like marth. but the way his moves seem to work is different. but i mainly played around with ryu and lucas so i can't say too much about roy, but his playstly definitely looks different from marth.
> 
> Speaking of ryu, his focus attack and canceling is so much fun. Also his F-air is really good. his tastu is pretty weak and super punishable if they shield since in only has one hit on it yet will continue for a very long time. Also WFT can duck most all of ryu's moves so that's another lovely match-up for her.



lol, WFT has almost Jigglypuff levels of duckability... That's pretty low to the ground. I should do that in a real fight


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 15, 2015)

Villager got a buff! Woop! Down throw can now true combo into dtilt and fairs. And down throw got a damage buff too. 4% -> 6%


----------



## Weiss (Jun 15, 2015)

I need an excuse to play this again haha. C'mon Sakurai just dish out the Wolf DLC. I'll be kinda angry if he doesn't, I believe he removed him because he was him as a clone no? Yeah with the amount of clones here (looking at you Roy) it would be unfair. Time to buy all DLC. Weeee.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Wolf DLC.


Not until this fall.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> lol, WFT has almost Jigglypuff levels of duckability... That's pretty low to the ground. I should do that in a real fight


apearnty WFT has the lowest duck in the game, not only that but she can crawl with it which is what makes those match-ups so stupid good for her. though Ryu will prolly be even better for WFT than ZSS because ZSS mobility was close to WFTs which was the only problem in the MU.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2015)

Ryu - one button fighter.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 15, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I need an excuse to play this again haha. C'mon Sakurai just dish out the Wolf DLC. I'll be kinda angry if he doesn't, I believe he removed him because he was him as a clone no? Yeah with the amount of clones here (looking at you Roy) it would be unfair. Time to buy all DLC. Weeee.



Wolf was hardly a clone, and Roy is hardly a clone this time around, too. I've been playing Roy a lot and he is somewhat heavy in the air, though light on his feet. His standard attacks are also different from Melee, and he hits very, very hard. They did a good job mixing him up.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2015)

Miiverse stage is literally a meme & porn stage


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Wolf was hardly a clone, and Roy is hardly a clone this time around, too. I've been playing Roy a lot and he is somewhat heavy in the air, though light on his feet. His standard attacks are also different from Melee, and he hits very, very hard. They did a good job mixing him up.



People just see a guy with a sword. They don't see he has different standard moves, or the fact all of his specials (especially side-b) function differently, or I guess even the fire. Also, they said in the direct that his sword does the most damage at the base, which I guess is why his up smash is so potent as a killing move from neutral position.



Imperial Impact said:


> Miiverse stage is literally a meme & porn stage



That's not a bad thing, is it?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> That's not a bad thing, is it?


Subtle bad dragon charizard jokes and gay bowsers.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Miiverse stage is literally a meme & porn stage


in the hour or so i played on it there was only one dick i saw on it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Subtle bad dragon charizard jokes and gay bowsers.



[video=youtube;OCh2l0J1uJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCh2l0J1uJk[/video]



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> in the hour or so i played on it there was only one dick i saw on it.



Only one, guys


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> in the hour or so i played on it there was only one dick i saw on it.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


>



I mean, Miiverse is like Nintendo's Facebook
You gotta expect stuff like this when there's no age limit

(Not to say this doesn't amuse me profusely, because it does)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 15, 2015)

Lol I've GOT to play on the miiverse stage sometime. I'm interested to see what people have to say about Luky  (probably a bunch of "Lukareoh OP plz nurf Sarkri" but I'd still like to see it regardless x3). I'm awful as Ryu C: but he's super fun to play as despite the learning curve. And holy smokes Roy is 8 billion times better than he was in Melee; new animations, moves, and freaking powerful as a tank on steroids. I played against one in 1v1 last night and a single uncharged F-smash did a friggin' 27% damage unless my eyes are screwy @~@ I like using him though and it's nice knowing they didn't decide to just let him be another Marth clone.

Sorta off-topic, but if anyone wants to critique this play, please feel free. It's the least bit old now, but it's still good to know what could be worked on.
[video=youtube;6RDBj5viEKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RDBj5viEKg[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

I would hang those pictures on my fridge if my kids drew that stuff

also if I had kids

um, anyone want to play? I'm bored/lonely and in need of violence and companionship


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 15, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Lol I've GOT to play on the miiverse stage sometime. I'm interested to see what people have to say about Luky  (probably a bunch of "Lukareoh OP plz nurf Sarkri" but I'd still like to see it regardless x3). I'm awful as Ryu C: but he's super fun to play as despite the learning curve. And holy smokes Roy is 8 billion times better than he was in Melee; new animations, moves, and freaking powerful as a tank on steroids. I played against one in 1v1 last night and a single uncharged F-smash did a friggin' 27% damage unless my eyes are screwy @~@ I like using him though and it's nice knowing they didn't decide to just let him be another Marth clone.
> 
> Sorta off-topic, but if anyone wants to critique this play, please feel free. It's the least bit old now, but it's still good to know what could be worked on.
> [video=youtube;6RDBj5viEKg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6RDBj5viEKg[/video]



You seem to be pretty good. But the opponent wasn't all that great. So I will tell you the things you did that won't work with higher play. Rolling behind someone is not a good approach, I play characters with fast nairs and tilts so you are putting yourself in danger. Rolling then running works sometimes as an approach but Lucario's roll is a bit slow so try short hopping and doing nothing after or switch it up and do short hop aerials or SH aura sphere as mix ups. Every time you approached in the video after the first two or three times I could guess when you would roll back then run. Also after you took first stock, you had no reason to approach, ESPECIALLY when you need to be keeping the aura with you (see what I did there?). Make them come to you and do a lot of punishing, and doing so will make that lead of yours get even large and FAST because of aura to become a possible two stock. If they can't kill you early enough to where you can get high aura, you need to savor your aura and take advantage of the fact they couldn't kill you before the danger zone of aura. But other than that you did pretty well.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

The one with Duster is kind of creepy


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 15, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Sorta off-topic, but if anyone wants to critique this play, please feel free. It's the least bit old now, but it's still good to know what could be worked on.


It's slightly easier to critique losses than it is wins since with a win critiques are more so just optimizations rather than fixing problems. also that opponent wasn't good so there's that as well. That being said every time you were on the edge you used the roll option to get back on regardless of what they were doing so keep that in mind.

Edit: duke said a lot of good things. also especially against zelda forcing her to approach is important since her lack of good approach options is one of her biggest flaws.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

Lucario (I don't know what else to call you), I also noticed you always used the same throw and follow-up. You're gonna want to change that up occasionally.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 15, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> Lucario (I don't know what else to call you), I also noticed you always used the same throw and follow-up. You're gonna want to change that up occasionally.


yea that's prolly a good idea, but if it's a true link regardless of DI (which i doubt but it could be) then you can keep doing it, like how luigi's follow ups at certain percents aregaurenteed so no reason to stop doing them if the oppenent can't do anything about it. But in this instance i think they could do stuff to avoid lucario stuff


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea that's prolly a good idea, but if it's a true link regardless of DI (which i doubt but it could be) then you can keep doing it, like how luigi's follow ups at certain percents aregaurenteed so no reason to stop doing them if the oppenent can't do anything about it. But in this instance i think they could do stuff to avoid lucario stuff



You're absolutely right-- completely contextual. Lucario being a floatier character, follow-ups are somewhat easier to avoid, so you're right that Zelda could have avoided a fair number of those aerials.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback ^_^ I admit, I have no intentions to compete in tourneys or anything like that, but I do enjoy being able to improve and "git gud" at whatever I do, be it gaming or something irl  I'll definitely try mixing things up more. Probably one of my biggest problems is I rarely fight the really _good_ players, and when I _do_, no matter if I win or lose, they immediately leave after our first round so I don't have an opportunity to learn more options and/or try new things :c Got a few friends I play with online though that're pretty good (some are even tourney-goers); Perhaps I should try getting together with them more often when they're playing 

I've found very few of my opponents evade my grabs and aerials (it's usually the smaller lighter characters that do) while at low to mid %, but it does get more difficult the higher their damage is. Managed to land some good KO's on people by making them think I would do the same attacks, but rather bait the dodge out of them, then go for either another u-air or a different attack. 'Course these people not avoiding my attacks may not be the super good players I mentioned above, so... 



> Lucario (I don't know what else to call you)


Just call me "SMB". That's my more common (abbreviated) username and people call me that all the time.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

You should fight me in like now

Les go
Put up your dukes
Turning on my Wii U
If you're not there I'll be sad


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 15, 2015)

Sure I can go for a handful of rounds. Pretty hungry though so I won't be there long xP

Edit: How you wanna do this? 3-stock, no items, Omega?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2015)

Hey Zahros, I'm here. Did you want to play on the Wii U or 3DS? If we're playing on the 3DS I gotta update my game. I updated the Wii U version last night and stayed up way too late because of it, smart move on my part. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Zahros (Jun 15, 2015)

Wii U, I'll be on in just a minute :3


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry to leave after so few rounds Eggdodger but I'm really hungry xP can't focus on Sm4sh and eat at the same time lol xP But GGs. Was getting some bad lag on our next to last one :c

I tried mixing things up a bit like y'all suggested. Was it a decent start? I tried not to grab or roll as much.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Sorry to leave after so few rounds Eggdodger but I'm really hungry xP can't focus on Sm4sh and eat at the same time lol xP But GGs. Was getting some bad lag on our next to last one :c
> 
> I tried mixing things up a bit like y'all suggested. Was it a decent start? I tried not to grab or roll as much.



I can't focus on Smash 4 while kittens are in the same room. I sucked.


----------



## Zahros (Jun 15, 2015)

Ack, my internet disconnected D:


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow, that was fun! Had to go because my mom got a new fridge (hers is fine?) and apparently needs help moving it. Okay.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2015)

Good games, I think that's a good place to stop. [noparse][/noparse] That was a lot of fun, thanks for playing you too!


----------



## Zahros (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, haven't had that much fun in a while xD


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 15, 2015)

Aw, I missed a Smash fest. Damn you life. 



>



This made me laugh too hard.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2015)

On the Miiverse stage, I saw a Fox picture that said "Talk sh*t, get yiffed" 
I love this stage


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 15, 2015)

I got kicked off the fridge-moving team for being a "worthless piece of shit", so I'm back if anyone wants to play some more


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> This made me laugh too hard.


And that's why Charizard Y is better than Charizard X, all that flying worked off his chubby tubby.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 15, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Wolf was hardly a clone, and Roy is hardly a clone this time around, too. I've been playing Roy a lot and he is somewhat heavy in the air, though light on his feet. His standard attacks are also different from Melee, and he hits very, very hard. They did a good job mixing him up.



Haven't seen him in action yet. Oh I know Wolf wasn't a clone but that's how people viewed him. As long as Roy isn't the same as Melee he should be fine. Might even main him.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 15, 2015)

In Melee, I was always a lot more comfortable with Roy's up-close-and-personal attack style than Marth's keepaway game.  I liked Ike likewise in Brawl.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 15, 2015)

For some reason I play way better on a Wii U than the 3DS version. Ike was the king of ring outs in Brawl.
Why haven't I played as Toon Link before? He feels good might just main him. Also that recent update... Did they nerf ZS Samus? Villager was buffed. Its funny how badly Ness loses against R&L its almost one sided.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 16, 2015)

Okay Ryu really gets fucked over by most crouching characters. Especially Sheik. Captain Falcon just became my new favourite.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2015)

That last one ... everyone knows that if Charizard has a OTP it's with Sceptile.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 16, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> That last one ... everyone knows that if Charizard has a OTP it's with Sceptile.


Nope, It's Blastoise


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 16, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> I have no intentions to compete in tourneys or anything like that,



I have lost all motivation to give you any further feedback. There is literally no point once you said that.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 16, 2015)

Weiss said:


> For some reason I play way better on a Wii U than the 3DS version. Ike was the king of ring outs in Brawl.
> Why haven't I played as Toon Link before? He feels good might just main him. Also that recent update... Did they nerf ZS Samus? Villager was buffed. Its funny how badly Ness loses against R&L its almost one sided.



Because Wii U version is less restricting to play on in my opinion. And Villager got a nerf to his recovery, the mechanics of how much you get after multiple uses is now the same feuling system as R.O.B. but Villager did get a buff to his down throw. Went from 4% to 6% and has less end lag which means I can now do down throw combos :3


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 16, 2015)

> There is literally no point once you said that.


Aside from helping a person who _wants_ to improve and is asking for people to critique him so he can do exactly that. If _you_ specifically don't want to critique or give me advice then that's fine, I don't have a problem with that - there are others who will. _But, _and this is just a simple, honest question, why should I have to compete in tourneys or play competitively if I'm to receive advice on how to get better? Is there a problem with me simply wanting to get better at doing what I enjoy?


----------



## Kleric (Jun 16, 2015)

Saw one dick in the Miiverse stage.
I luv it~ 

Though I cannot send any support messages to characters on the Miiverse, as soon as I'm done drawing my detailed picture my Wii U decides to disconnect from the internet and I cannot send shit!
Did this twice to me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 16, 2015)

Miiverse is a bit of a turd when it comes to that, though I could have sworn they added a save feature in a previous update. 



ssb4lucariofan said:


> Aside from helping a person who _wants_  to improve and is asking for people to critique him so he can do  exactly that. If you specifically don't want to critique or give me  advice then that's fine, I don't have a problem with that -  there are  others who will. _But, _and this is just a simple, honest  question, why should I have to compete in tourneys or play competitively  if I'm to receive advice on how to get better? Is there a problem with  me simply wanting to get better at doing what I enjoy?



Yeah, I don't get it, either. 

I can offer some tips but it'd be better to play and help each other out.


----------



## Kleric (Jun 16, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Miiverse is a bit of a turd when it comes to that, though I could have sworn they added a save feature in a previous update.



Do you know how? Haven't seen any save feature anywhere. :0


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 16, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Is there a problem with me simply wanting to get better at doing what I enjoy?


no and i would always be willing to help you since i like helping others, and you actually seem to be listening to the advice which is good. Though like i said before it would be easier to critique matches you lose/the oppenent is better.


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 16, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Nope, It's Blastoise


Is that some lame pun about its signature move and being super effective?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 16, 2015)

I want to get more diverse, challenge le no customs arena. 
Practice makes perfect. Surprisingly I get killed by AI more than real (skilled no doubt) people. Was it upped in intelligence?
Skull Paw what are your tips for ZS Samus?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 16, 2015)

i don't know much about ZS samus, though her up-air is great for juggles, also her jab is 1 frame so abuse that alot. Another important thing is to is space down smash so it's not punishable. back air is a main killing move so save it for that. Also after down throw baiting air dodges and punishing with up airs is important. neutral air is a move with a lot more range than you would expect and a good one to land with, forward air is also good to land with. Also learn some good combos off of the stun and how you can follow up i know in certain instances you can follow up the stun to a down-b spike while they go offstage.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 17, 2015)

>plays miiverse stage

>sees a racist drawing and about 50 "dong expansion" drawings


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 17, 2015)

BlitzCo said:


> >plays miiverse stage
> 
> >sees a racist drawing and about 50 "dong expansion" drawings



The stage needs to select only filtered/rated posts then.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 17, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Aside from helping a person who _wants_ to improve and is asking for people to critique him so he can do exactly that. If _you_ specifically don't want to critique or give me advice then that's fine, I don't have a problem with that - there are others who will. _But, _and this is just a simple, honest question, why should I have to compete in tourneys or play competitively if I'm to receive advice on how to get better? Is there a problem with me simply wanting to get better at doing what I enjoy?



I know I seem a bit rude. But if you aren't trying to go somewhere with whatever you are doing what is the point? It's just gonna go to waste. I want to feel like what I am doing will be of use and have purpose or be used to have a goal other than " I just enjoy it". 

I might actually drop Ness for Lucas. I loooove Lucas so much more than Ness.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't consider it a waste, it's something I enjoy doing in my free time, and if it's something I enjoy, I consider it time well spent - not time wasted. It's like a professional artist telling a person who does art as a hobby (with no intention on selling their work) there's no point in them critiquing the art drawn by this hobbyist because they don't plan to apply their skill to something professional. Yeah, they don't have plans to sell their artwork, but they want to get better for the enjoyment of themselves and others, so why refuse? If they get good _enough_, they may change their mind and attempt selling it later. They came to the professional requesting feedback and help because they value their input, and instead of helping them, they (the professional) throw up their hands, shoot them down, and accuse the hobbyist of wasting their time. 

I'm a coder (an aspiring game developer and currently fangame hobbyist), and I've known people who would pick up the "tools" for a few weeks, maybe a couple months and drop them all later. Some would come back, but others wouldn't. Regardless of whether or not they were coding at the time or they were or _weren't_ planning to come back to programming, whenever someone had questions that I had a possible answer to, I always did the best I could to answer. If I can give them the right answers, maybe they'll come back? This has happened before, though it was someone else who cleared the mud away  To tell you the truth, it happened to me as well. Tried for a few weeks after first opening the program, gave up, came back later after receiving some help, and here I am now, with roughly 7 years of coding under my belt.

You see what I'm getting at? I'm not trying to drag this on and on, and no hard feelings of course  It's just, if you ask me personally, refusing to help someone improve in a video game (or anything for that matter) because the  person seeking feedback is what some would call a "casual player" or "hobbyist" and for that reason alone isn't a  very good reason.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 17, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> I don't consider it a waste, it's something I enjoy doing in my free time, and if it's something I enjoy, I consider it time well spent - not time wasted. It's like a professional artist telling a person who does art as a hobby (with no intention on selling their work) there's no point in them critiquing the art drawn by this hobbyist because they don't plan to apply their skill to something professional. Yeah, they don't have plans to sell their artwork, but they want to get better for the enjoyment of themselves and others, so why refuse? If they get good _enough_, they may change their mind and attempt selling it later. They came to the professional requesting feedback and help because they value their input, and instead of helping them, they (the professional) throw up their hands, shoot them down, and accuse the hobbyist of wasting their time.
> 
> I'm a coder (an aspiring game developer and currently fangame hobbyist), and I've known people who would pick up the "tools" for a few weeks, maybe a couple months and drop them all later. Some would come back, but others wouldn't. Regardless of whether or not they were coding at the time or they were or _weren't_ planning to come back to programming, whenever someone had questions that I had a possible answer to, I always did the best I could to answer. If I can give them the right answers, maybe they'll come back? This has happened before, though it was someone else who cleared the mud away  To tell you the truth, it happened to me as well. Tried for a few weeks after first opening the program, gave up, came back later after receiving some help, and here I am now, with roughly 7 years of coding under my belt.
> 
> You see what I'm getting at? I'm not trying to drag this on and on, and no hard feelings of course  It's just, if you ask me personally, refusing to help someone improve in a video game (or anything for that matter) because the  person seeking feedback is what some would call a "casual player" or "hobbyist" and for that reason alone isn't a  very good reason.


Ok


----------



## SirRob (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey, I found that Miiverse post I was talking about. It was on the popular list. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 17, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> I don't consider it a waste, it's something I enjoy doing in my free time, and if it's something I enjoy, I consider it time well spent - not time wasted. It's like a professional artist telling a person who does art as a hobby (with no intention on selling their work) there's no point in them critiquing the art drawn by this hobbyist because they don't plan to apply their skill to something professional. Yeah, they don't have plans to sell their artwork, but they want to get better for the enjoyment of themselves and others, so why refuse? If they get good _enough_, they may change their mind and attempt selling it later. They came to the professional requesting feedback and help because they value their input, and instead of helping them, they (the professional) throw up their hands, shoot them down, and accuse the hobbyist of wasting their time.
> 
> I'm a coder (an aspiring game developer and currently fangame hobbyist), and I've known people who would pick up the "tools" for a few weeks, maybe a couple months and drop them all later. Some would come back, but others wouldn't. Regardless of whether or not they were coding at the time or they were or _weren't_ planning to come back to programming, whenever someone had questions that I had a possible answer to, I always did the best I could to answer. If I can give them the right answers, maybe they'll come back? This has happened before, though it was someone else who cleared the mud away  To tell you the truth, it happened to me as well. Tried for a few weeks after first opening the program, gave up, came back later after receiving some help, and here I am now, with roughly 7 years of coding under my belt.
> 
> You see what I'm getting at? I'm not trying to drag this on and on, and no hard feelings of course  It's just, if you ask me personally, refusing to help someone improve in a video game (or anything for that matter) because the  person seeking feedback is what some would call a "casual player" or "hobbyist" and for that reason alone isn't a  very good reason.




TL;DR. Summary please.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 17, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> TL;DR. Summary please.


going to tournies isn't the only valid reason to want to get better and refusing to help anyone get better when they ask for it is kind of a dick move that hinders growth in the community since you're pushing people away.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 17, 2015)

It's not _that_ long... But since you asked for a summary... pretty much what Alastair said, though I'd like to add the first sentence of my previous post and latter half of my last sentence in my previous post as well if Alastair doesn't mind:


> I don't consider it a waste, it's something I enjoy doing in my free  time, and if it's something I enjoy, I consider it time well spent - not  time wasted.


and


> refusing to help someone improve in a video game (or anything for that  matter) because the  person seeking feedback is what some would call a  "casual player" or "hobbyist" and for that reason alone isn't a  very  good reason.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> i don't know much about ZS samus, though her up-air is great for juggles, also her jab is 1 frame so abuse that alot. Another important thing is to is space down smash so it's not punishable. back air is a main killing move so save it for that. Also after down throw baiting air dodges and punishing with up airs is important. neutral air is a move with a lot more range than you would expect and a good one to land with, forward air is also good to land with. Also learn some good combos off of the stun and how you can follow up i know in certain instances you can follow up the stun to a down-b spike while they go offstage.


Able to pull these of yourself? Thanks for the info by the way.
Guess I'm far too used to Brawl ZS Samus haha.

So I'm getting more diverse with characters, so aside from Rosalina what's a good character to counter Mega Man's disruptive nature? He I have issues with.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 19, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Able to pull these of yourself? Thanks for the info by the way.
> Guess I'm far too used to Brawl ZS Samus haha.
> 
> So I'm getting more diverse with characters, so aside from Rosalina what's a good character to counter Mega Man's disruptive nature? He I have issues with.


no i don't use her which is why i said i don't know much about her X3, but i have seen it been pulled off and a couple of my friends who are about as good as me use her.
also to fight mega man, ness and lucas both absorb his little jab projectiles.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 19, 2015)

Ah sorry. And Ness and Lucas eh? Cool. Mega Man is my bane.
I've noticed Little Mac is great against Mewtwo, does that make sense haha?


----------



## Granus (Jun 20, 2015)

Meh. I'm done with Smash forever from this day forward. Just lost all of my interest.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 20, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Ah sorry. And Ness and Lucas eh? Cool. Mega Man is my bane.
> I've noticed Little Mac is great against Mewtwo, does that make sense haha?


really? I feel like mewtwo could just throw little mac off and keep him off the stage with his back air since it has good range or use his down-smash to stop his recovery. but then again most any character can beat little mac like that if the little mac isn't good enough and even if they are it tends to lead to a fair amount of damage on the mac. though i guess it helps little mac that mewtwo is so light and can die super early.



Granus said:


> Meh. I'm done with Smash forever from this day forward. Just lost all of my interest.


kay, whatever.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;9gV5ZX_WHFw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gV5ZX_WHFw[/video]

Not sure what exactly happened with the other guy here; that was our second match and he didn't  fight as hard as he had the round prior. I tried to mix up my approaches  a little bit. For example I tried to be more slow/patient with my moves  and practice my tilts more, which I have trouble doing due to my habit  of bouncing around the controller at mach 7 xP Old habits can be hard to  break though, and I still ended up doing more rolls and grabs than were probably safe, but I'm working on it xP I'm also trying to work on reading better and fake outs, but I didn't try that as much during this match.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 20, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Not sure what exactly happened with the other guy here; that was our second match and he didn't  fight as hard as he had the round prior. I tried to mix up my approaches  a little bit. For example I tried to be more slow/patient with my moves  and practice my tilts more, which I have trouble doing due to my habit  of bouncing around the controller at mach 7 xP Old habits can be hard to  break though, and I still ended up doing more rolls and grabs than were probably safe, but I'm working on it xP I'm also trying to work on reading better and fake outs, but I didn't try that as much during this match.



I can't really say much to help you improve from that match for two main reasons; First of all you wrecked that guy and any mistakes you made weren't really that important since you so thoroughly wrecked him, at most you just read a couple things wrong and that happens to everyone. Second Roy is very new and he's the new character i know the least about and have seen the least so i don't know how he should be played or how to play against him so i can't give much advice.

The only thing i can really say to help you improve is next one you upload a loss, I personally will be able to help you way more when it's a loss than these kind of curb stomp games.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 20, 2015)

The only problems I have with saving/uploading losses is most of my losses lately have been because the match has constant lagging/input delay, and the other guy obviously isn't having those issues, and if I lose because I'm unable to play at my best, I don't feel it's worth saving to going back to re-watch later to see what happened, and I fear rather than finding what I did wrong I'd find a cringe fest xP I guess I could though if it makes sense.

Maybe we should play together sometime? My NNID is smbmaster99 if you wanna go for a few rounds at some point. Just be sure to let me know who you are in your request  I discard friend requests from random people I don't recognize.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 20, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> really? I feel like mewtwo could just throw little mac off and keep him off the stage with his back air since it has good range or use his down-smash to stop his recovery. but then again most any character can beat little mac like that if the little mac isn't good enough and even if they are it tends to lead to a fair amount of damage on the mac. though i guess it helps little mac that mewtwo is so light and can die super early.
> 
> 
> kay, whatever.



I'm great at dodging and side stepping that most of the time. Little Mac is too fast, he can prevent camping if your good enough. Shadow ball cancelation and such. Close Ranged people vs Long ranged, they can be each other's weaknesses.
I dunno perhaps I got lucky.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 20, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> The only problems I have with saving/uploading losses is most of my losses lately have been because the match has constant lagging/input delay, and the other guy obviously isn't having those issues, and if I lose because I'm unable to play at my best, I don't feel it's worth saving to going back to re-watch later to see what happened, and I fear rather than finding what I did wrong I'd find a cringe fest xP I guess I could though if it makes sense.
> 
> Maybe we should play together sometime? My NNID is smbmaster99 if you wanna go for a few rounds at some point. Just be sure to let me know who you are in your request  I discard friend requests from random people I don't recognize.



everyone suffers from lag and while some people are more used to their lag it's still lag and they are experiencing the same amount. Also you really shouldn't think of your losses like that if you want to improve since losses are the ones where it's the best place to improve. Sides with that logic why would your wins be any different? there will always be input delay and lag while playing online so maybe your opponents lost cause they weren't used to the input delay/lag you have? See how that logic is really silly. There will always be lag and to assume the only reason you lost every single match ever online because of lag is just ignorant and won't help you improve.

Also I don't have a wii u so i wouldn't be able to play you on it.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 20, 2015)

I didn't mean I view _all_ my losses that way  just the ones that are caused by lag xP And I've thought of that before - opponents losing because of lag I mean, and it bothers me whenever I win matches like that. Didn't mean to come across as prideful or ignorant (which I now see I did) so please accept my apologies. I've learned a lot from my losses or I wouldn't be like I am now - not to say I don't have a lot more to learn of course  Thanks for "putting me back in line" as it were, haha.

And that's a shame :c I have the 3ds one, but it never maintains a connection and for some reason I just flat out stink at it, even against CPUs on level 5 lol xP


----------



## Weiss (Jun 20, 2015)

Luca perhaps sparring against a noob like me should be decent practice.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 20, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> I didn't mean I view _all_ my losses that way  just the ones that are caused by lag xP And I've thought of that before - opponents losing because of lag I mean, and it bothers me whenever I win matches like that. Didn't mean to come across as prideful or ignorant (which I now see I did) so please accept my apologies. I've learned a lot from my losses or I wouldn't be like I am now - not to say I don't have a lot more to learn of course  Thanks for "putting me back in line" as it were, haha.
> 
> And that's a shame :c I have the 3ds one, but it never maintains a connection and for some reason I just flat out stink at it, even against CPUs on level 5 lol xP


Thank you for apologizing and i'm sorry if my bluntness came off as rude or personal since it wasn't. but yea it would be nice to see a good match that is close where you lose, though that can be tough to find since random people online can be sucky or just medicore.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 20, 2015)

The thing about lag is some characters get an immediate advantage when there's any sort of delay with match-ups taken into consideration. For example, Rosalina is an absolute bitch to fight in general, and lag makes it almost impossible to punish the roll-happy ones. There's no fun in that. Charizard vs. Dedede also comes to mind because of that dumb Gordo. I need no lag to perfect-shield/forward air to punish, but if there's lag and I'm playing a spammy Dedede, I might as well quit. 

Losing because of lag is a legitimate excuse, it just gets thrown around so often that people don't hesitate to scoff at it. If only people didn't take it so seriously. lol



ssb4lucariofan said:


> Not sure what exactly happened with the other guy here; that was our second match and he didn't  fight as hard as he had the round prior. I tried to mix up my approaches  a little bit. For example I tried to be more slow/patient with my moves  and practice my tilts more, which I have trouble doing due to my habit  of bouncing around the controller at mach 7 xP Old habits can be hard to  break though, and I still ended up doing more rolls and grabs than were probably safe, but I'm working on it xP I'm also trying to work on reading better and fake outs, but I didn't try that as much during this match.



Looks to me as though the Roy player has never played a decent Lucario so he had no idea what to do and what to watch out for. That, and the Roy player was incredibly sloppy so it's hard to give you any advice when he's the one in need of it. 

I'm available to play today if you're up for it. My ID is SkyboundTerror. One of my best friends is a Lucario main - been playing him for almost 7 years - so I'm no stranger to the match-up. If you're up for the challenge, of course.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 20, 2015)

It's all right Alastair sometimes being blunt is the best way to go about correcting people x3 I _did_ have an *extremely* close match against a Diddy player, though I ended up winning that one as well by the skin of my teeth if you want me to upload that one...that is, unless I forgot to save it to my PC before the latest patch, after which all my replays that weren't saved prior to were lost forever xP

I hope I'm not too late SBT but I'll boot 'er up and add you right quick


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 20, 2015)

Not late at all. I'll add you. Did you want play now?


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 20, 2015)

Sure let's tussle for a few rounds  I may switch out my character occasionally; I like to goof off with some others when playing in 2v2's and with friends 

Edit: Room's up


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm already enjoying this. That tag, haha.

Edit: Ah, the spontaneous lag has got to be the worst.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah GGs. I was getting pretty bad lag on my end as well - I couldn't do diddly squat; A lot of my button inputs didn't even translate to Lucario or I'd have to mash them multiple times because it'd freeze right as I was pushing it and then it either wouldn't register or I'd do something extremely stupid, like the double team attempts after your flame breath xP I should probably stop hosting rooms  Every time I've ever hosted the rooms, the match would experience frequent and very annoying lag spikes xP

You're a good Charizard. I've only ever played maybe 3 at most in 1v1 so I'm really inexperienced with that MU


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 20, 2015)

That's a common theme with Charizard. No one has experience in the match-up cause hardly anyone uses him. LOL

You have a good Lucario yourself, but yeah, the lag makes it hard to give advice. You have shielding and dodging down, that's for sure. One thing I did notice is you hardly used Lucario's side special. There were times when you could have walked up to me and KO'd me with it, but decided to go with a grab and up throw instead. It's also good for racking up damage from a distance if you use it while retreating. 

Also gotta watch out how often you grab. I stole a few games from you because of missed grabs, though I bet that was the lag because a dash grab would have saved you.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 20, 2015)

Yeah the grab + u-throw while my opponent is at kill % is a bad habit I've been trying to get out of for a very long time xP I'll be watching old replays and I'll think "That was so stupid why didn't I Force Palm? The grab may have missed but the flame would've still hit them out of their roll." When it's laggy I'm afraid to use FP because it's so easy to punish and very hard to land when the game keeps freezing every few seconds xP I actually did try to use it a few times but a combination of lag and bad timing didn't let it work 

And thanks for the compliment haha


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2015)

You have to defeat my glitch to stand a chance.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 21, 2015)

so if anyone else wants to see ZeRo (litterally the best player of smash 4 in the world) has made videos analizing the 3 new characters.
[video=youtube;O2GZhjC4uTk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2GZhjC4uTk[/video]


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 21, 2015)

ZeRo seems like a pretty cool guy, and yeah he's _insanely_ good at Sm4sh  His Falcon's no joke. Just from what I've seen in some places though it appears he gets a fair bit of unwarranted hate for beating HBox in the E3 2014 Sm4sh tournament, which if that's the only reason why, then that's a pretty sorry reason xP As one who likes to screw around as Ryu every now and then I really liked his Ryu analysis video :3 I sorta wish he'd go back to his "For Glory" series at some point though, I was hoping to see him tear it up as Luky >w<


----------



## FurryWolfieBuddy (Jun 21, 2015)

I love this game i play it at my buddys house alot i love Lucario


----------



## Weiss (Jun 21, 2015)

http://ridney.tumblr.com/post/122104259284/togakiss-roy-roy


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 21, 2015)

Don't y'all just _love_ playing against people who's name/tag is something  like "git gud", "pathetic", or "tooEasy", who taunt whenever they get a  kill, but despite some of them having pretty good skills, you still manage to win every single match, and after so many they change their name to "SPAM", "getALife", or a rage-fueled command to go fornicate yourself and then they leave? Some people take For Glory way too serious xP


> I love this game i play it at my buddys house alot i love Lucario :razz:


You have excellent taste in characters :>


----------



## SirRob (Jun 21, 2015)

I am that person. I am all of those people.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 21, 2015)

ZeRo can't speaka the english and he sounds like he wants to sell me something at the 7-11. Definitely not worth my time. (Nertrel Bee)

Also I'm always willing to kick some butts.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 22, 2015)

I decided to have some fun and show off my Sm4shers of choice. These are who I play as most:





The "'Lol I'm not taking a single thing seriously' Battalion" are my characters that I (mostly) save solely for matches that I just feel like screwing around in  I like using the Captain for matches where I'm just wanting to have fun though, but since I'm still pretty bad with him, he's in that section as well  I never use anyone other than Lucario in 1v1 For Glory, and I use him more often than not even when I'm just playing for fun. Sometimes, mostly in 2v2 and with friends, I'll swap between the "'Let's have some fun' squad", but it's usually Lucario, Shulk, and or Ryu  I much prefer Lucario's normal blue fur, but if I play with another Luky main, I'll use either his dark blue (preferably) or gray alts.
I like to swap between all the names I have for Luky between matches x3


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

Lucariofan I agree with you on both the ZeRo post and the annoying FG tag people. Except the fact that ZeRo shouldn't go back to doing FG and the people on FG really aren't all that good. Watch them all go to a local tournament, where there is no lag, and get rekt. The difference between online and offline because of lag is adayally huge. Anyways, I do apologize for being a jerk the other day, I wasn't having that great of a day.

Also I need Lucario match up experience, I know a decent amount but I want to know as much as possible.

And R.O.B. is my new secondary, I tried to play him on 3DS but he felt awkward. But I am trying him now on Wii U and he clicks with me just like Villager did. Time to get some experience against actual players!


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah I guess that's true regarding a huge portion of FG players. I've run into some really good ones, but the ones that make my heart race are rather few and far between, and in my experiences, literally no one uses Wario, Charizard, WFT, or Olimar except for the insanely good people, which again, seem few and far between xP And no worries it's all good 

I have some ROB MU experience. He used to be one of my worst matchups, but I've been lately been winning more than losing against them, so I guess that's good c: Unfortunately, despite playing against many Villagers, most I've played haven't been what you could say "terrific", so I could do with some more practice/experience. I'm up to Sm4sh sometime if you want, though my lack of playing against the really good players may result in me getting rekt lol. Always willing to try though. Won't git gud otherwise x3

On another note, I've been trying to grab less and FP more. SkyBoundTerror made an excellent point with our matches the other day - I grab _way_ too much. Experimented some yesterday online and was able to win some matches I otherwise may have lost from using FP on shielding opponents. Bad habits, I'm telling y'all xP my muscle memory tells me "grab -> aerials" but my brain says "Force Palm"


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 22, 2015)

*plays the miiverse stage a couple of times*
what are these drawings?

"Fox did 9/11" (with poorly drawn picture of a arwing crashing into one of the towers and an illuminati eye) 
poorly drawn Roy porn
"ur mom is dead"
"expand dong"
dick pics
"only faggots use pacman"
guns don't kill people, Fox with guns kill people" (I have to agree with him there)
"big meaty dicks"
ZSS porn
"deez nuts"
"U R A Faggot"
"Your a furry if you main Fox"
"here I cum"

As you see, the miiverse is such a mature community


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 22, 2015)

"Jigglypuff only sings vaporwave"


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Yeah I guess that's true regarding a huge portion of FG players. I've run into some really good ones, but the ones that make my heart race are rather few and far between, and in my experiences, literally no one uses Wario, Charizard, WFT, or Olimar except for the insanely good people, which again, seem few and far between xP And no worries it's all good
> 
> I have some ROB MU experience. He used to be one of my worst matchups, but I've been lately been winning more than losing against them, so I guess that's good c: Unfortunately, despite playing against many Villagers, most I've played haven't been what you could say "terrific", so I could do with some more practice/experience. I'm up to Sm4sh sometime if you want, though my lack of playing against the really good players may result in me getting rekt lol. Always willing to try though. Won't git gud otherwise x3
> 
> On another note, I've been trying to grab less and FP more. SkyBoundTerror made an excellent point with our matches the other day - I grab _way_ too much. Experimented some yesterday online and was able to win some matches I otherwise may have lost from using FP on shielding opponents. Bad habits, I'm telling y'all xP my muscle memory tells me "grab -> aerials" but my brain says "Force Palm"



Well I can tell you Skybound and I have gone back and forth alot since the last few times we have played. I'm a good Villager alright, just ask him. I've seen a moderate amount of Villagers, but besides pros in YouTube videos I have only seen one other Villager as good as I. And I can easily make your grab habit go away, I won't let you get close to me :3 and no worries, I'm in a hotel for the next two weeks and it's not the greatest WiFi, but it gets the job done most times. I will play you in about 4 hours, my NNID is in my signature.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 22, 2015)

I hope I'm not too late, I just sent the friend request  Let's hope it's not too laggy haha.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> I hope I'm not too late, I just sent the friend request  Let's hope it's not too laggy haha.



You're still early, I won't be at the hotel for another 30 minutes or so.

EDIT: My brother wants to get his butt kicked give me about 30 minutes.

EDIT2.0: Ready.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 22, 2015)

'K I'll go ahead and hop on and screw around for a bit  just edit your post or something when you're ready I'll keep this page open.


----------



## Lucario1171 (Jun 22, 2015)

I can't say that my mains are much more diverse than yours...


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

First thing. You do the same things over and over again. You get really predictable. You always come down with anaerial, you will try to roll behind me as approaching (which is a terrible idea most times), and you will extreme speed on stage which is also bad because of the lag. Also please know the tournament legal stages, if I wanted to play on FD all day I would go on For Glory, and in tournaments FD is *no joke* the second least played stage. But Not all bad so far, do note you are the second actual person I have played R.O.B against.

EDIT: That fact you don't even need to hit me up close is crazy.  I really don't know Lucario at all.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 22, 2015)

Wow, dude. If someone's gave _me_ advice like that, I'd personally rather it be in a PM where I'm not embarrassed in front of everyone. That might just be me.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

Advice isn't supposed to be embarrassing. And my god I had no idea Lucario is this tricking lagless o_o Jesus there is almost no time to punish anything. I actually didn't know he was this good.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 22, 2015)

Nah I ain't embarrassed I appreciate it  And sorry I'm unfamiliar with tourney legal stages :c I'll try to pick ones I've seen in tourney matches though. How was the Duck Hunt stage match? I tried mixing it up a bit better. You're definitely the best Villager I've played 

Edit: Ugh, that Extreme Speed straight down was a stupid idea xP


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Nah I ain't embarrassed I appreciate it  And sorry I'm unfamiliar with tourney legal stages :c I'll try to pick ones I've seen in tourney matches though. How was the Duck Hunt stage match? I tried mixing it up a bit better.



You really are. I have no idea what to do in this match up so I'm still trying to figure this out. You are the first Lucario I've fought on Wii U and out of the two Lucarios I've seen total with the other just rolling and shooting aura sphere.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 22, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Advice isn't supposed to be embarrassing.



Well, yeah, a bullet point list with no buzzwords wouldn't be very incendiary. But if there's the word "terrible" anywhere in said advice, I would feel like I was being publicly ostracized for my lack of skill or something. I don't know, you do you. If Lucariofan doesn't have any problems with it, then I guess no foul. A little tact never hurt, though.

Anyways. I like this game and all, but does anyone ever actually use the voice chat? Anytime I try using it, nobody talks back.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

I go into detail when asked. Calm down.
EDIT: I am also noticing a habit of immediately trying to recover as soon as you get off stage. Your recovery is great, I think Lucario can handle offstage play a little, especially when his recovery can be angled.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 22, 2015)

Why?


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 22, 2015)

Man I did some really stupid stuff in that Megaman stage xP


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm gonna do a couple more then I should probably go for dinner and all that jazz. I really screwed up on the battlefield stage lol

Oops sorry for double posting xP


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

Brrruuuuuh he takes advice like a BAWS. He is like a robot, all he needs is a command and it will be done immediately. I am training a monster 0-0 and I'm learning the Lucario match up.  slowly but surely. I never thought Lucario was this good. But the fact Lucario can hit you without actually hitting you because of aura is uggh. Aura sphere clashed with a move? Nah Aura sphere still hit. And Super low lag on what seems to be everything but Up B but even then, that has a hit box.

Never did I think Lucario is this ridiculous.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 22, 2015)

Well that's it for me for the moment. It feels good to finally play a really good villager x3 Thanks for sparring with me and thanks for the advice. I'll keep working on it all of course  GGs, and thanks for the positive reinforcement, as well as the critiques c:

BTW does anyone know anyone who goes by "FD"? They tried to join while I was choosing a stage at one point and I didn't recognize the name.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Well that's it for me for the moment. It feels good to finally play a really good villager x3 Thanks for sparring with me and thanks for the advice. I'll keep working on it all of course  GGs.
> 
> BTW does anyone know anyone who goes by "FD"? They tried to join while I was choosing a stage at one point and I didn't recognize the name.



Yes. And my lord Lucario is ridiculous. I really have no idea how to punish you because of aura. And Gg. You tale advice and apply of very quickly! This whole evening my reaction to Lucario was "Well GAWD DAYUM", I'm in a really good mood. :3

FD is a friend of mine, I don't just add these fluffbutts on my Wii U. Lol


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 22, 2015)

Who wants to play with me? I'll do my very best!


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 22, 2015)

I'll try to spar with you another day, RN it's just time for me to sign off the ol' Sm4sh for the evening  It'd be fun to rock and roll again x3 And Husky sorry about the Wii Sports stage lol I had seen some people play on it in a tourney a while back and assumed it was legal  Speaking of which, which stages ARE legal anyways? I saw some people ply on Mario Circuit ( 8 ) a while back as well, which struck me as odd given the walls and the Shyguys.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jun 22, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> I'll try to spar with you another day, RN it's just time for me to sign off the ol' Sm4sh for the evening  It'd be fun to rock and roll again x3 And Husky sorry about the Wii Sports stage lol I had seen some people play on it in a tourney a while back and assumed it was legal  Speaking of which, which stages ARE legal anyways? I saw some people ply on Mario Circuit ( 8 ) a while back as well, which struck me as odd given the walls and the Shyguys.



Battlefield, Smashville, and Final Destination/Omegas (Omegas count the same as FD) are neutrals. Dreamland, Miiverse, Halberd, Duck Hunt, Town and City, Delphino Plaza, Castle Siege, and Lylat Cruise are counter pick stages.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 23, 2015)

Are Duke and Lucario lovers or some shit?


----------



## Weiss (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm in love with Ganondorf right now. <3


----------



## BlitzCo (Jun 24, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Are Duke and Lucario lovers or some shit?



yes they are


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2015)

I see that smash 4 is their way of foreplay


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 24, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> I see smash is their 4play


missed pun fix.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 24, 2015)

...Well, can't say I was expecting to see all this when I clicked on this thread xP

Anyway, does anyone else occasionally have a whole string of matches (on 1v1 FG) with different people where your opponent literally does next to nothing the entire match? They don't leave and don't change their tag to something like "lag" or anything - in fact, they always are ready to go almost before I get to the CSS, so I'm positive that's not what's happening. Yesterday I played probably 6 or 7 different people, 1 match each. I left after each first round because they weren't doing anything. I'd leave and rejoin 1v1, "play" a match, leave, rejoin, "play" a match, blah blah blah you see what I mean. It's like what are the odds that 6 times in a row you get pitted against someone who does literally next to nothing the entire match? Jumped to 2v2 after that and had more success. After a few rounds there, 1v1 was "normal" again.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 25, 2015)

Poor Ron :c


----------



## Stratelier (Jun 25, 2015)

Must be Fire Emblem humor.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 25, 2015)

Holy flying _NINJA TURTLES_, Batman. The freaking seagulls is up with the AI in Classic mode on 9.0? They air-dodge and spot-dodge *everything *with flawless timing how are you supposed to build up damage if they read your button inputs and evade you half the match? I don't remember Lvl 9 CPUs in Vs. Mode being _near_ this bad.

To make things better I got freaking gangbanged in the forced 8-player match 3/5 of the way up to Master/Crazy Hand (every freaking CPU on the field B-lined straight towards me. I'm dead serious. How on earth I still won is a miracle) and on the Fighting Mii Team stage, and it happened on the latter right as an explosive box landed right in the middle of the rape-fest, by which time my damaged had already reached an incredible 176%, and by then I was too fed up to put up with any more garbage. My brain's still trying to process what on this green earth just happened.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 25, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Must be Fire Emblem humor.


Eliwood is Roy's dad


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 26, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Eliwood is Roy's dad



I guess the joke is that they look exactly the same? I never actually played Fire Emblem :3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 26, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> I guess the joke is that they look exactly the same? I never actually played Fire Emblem :3


the joke is no one cares abour roy because ryu came out.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 26, 2015)

Is Ryu that hype? He honestly feels out of place to me. Bah whatever.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 26, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Is Ryu that hype? He honestly feels out of place to me. Bah whatever.



If you've played Street Fighter, he honestly feels like a hybrid of the two games. I don't have much issue using him, except for the slipperiness I always feel when trying to put in traditional fighting game commands.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 26, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> the joke is no one cares abour roy because ryu came out.



Well yeah obviously. That is the overall theme of the comic, but the joke in the last panel is that Roy looks just like his father :3


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 26, 2015)

CaptainCool said:


> Well yeah obviously. That is the overall theme of the comic, but the joke in the last panel is that Roy looks just like his father :3



"You're becoming more like your father everyday, Fox Roy!"


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 26, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Is Ryu that hype? He honestly feels out of place to me. Bah whatever.


poeple in gneeral are way more interested/surprised about ryu over roy


----------



## Weiss (Jun 27, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> poeple in gneeral are way more interested/surprised about ryu over roy


When I think of Roy the video I posted earlier keeps flashing back haha


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey guys just quickly popping my head in this thread for one quick question.
I finally decided to buy a 3DS for the first time and was wondering if i can get an expert opinion on if the 3Ds port is worth buying (i know the WiiU version is much better but i don't have a job or much money to afford one)

Does anyone actually still play that version anymore?


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2015)

I'd assume it's the more popular version, since there's a lot more people with a 3DS than a Wii U.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 27, 2015)

Rob what do you have? Both?
What do you prefer?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 27, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'd assume it's the more popular version, since there's a lot more people with a 3DS than a Wii U.



Alright, how's link in it? He's my second main, my first being snake in the last game but since snake isn't in it link would probably be my main.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 27, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Rob what do you have? Both?
> What do you prefer?


I have both, right now I prefer the Wii U version so I don't have to take out Alpha Sapphire, lol.


Shadow Jaeger said:


> Alright, how's link in it? He's my second main, my first being snake in the last game but since snake isn't in it link would probably be my main.


All the characters are good. I'd recommend trying the new characters out too just to see how they play.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 27, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Alright, how's link in it? He's my second main, my first being snake in the last game but since snake isn't in it link would probably be my main.


in the most recent patch link just got a butt ton of buffs so that's worth noting. also playing smash 4 while in the bathroom is just a new kind of pleasure. and yea you will still find a lot of people online on it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 28, 2015)

https://sourcegaming.wordpress.com/2015/03/22/mewtwo-dlc-takamaru-and-sakurais-nico-nico-appearance/


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 29, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> playing smash 4 while in the bathroom is just a new kind of pleasure.



I want to sig this


----------



## Pistachio (Jun 29, 2015)

Is it cool to talk about Melee/PM is this thread or is it strictly Smash 4?

Personally, I enjoy Smash 4 from a casual point of view, but I can't seem to get into it competitively like I can with Project M or Melee. I'm not saying that Smash 4 can't be competitive nor trying to bash those who play it competitively, but for me personally I feel a lot of the strategy that was in Melee and even brawl is gone in Smash 4.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 29, 2015)

you can talk about it but the majority of it right now is smash 4. Personally find smash 4 the most fun from a competitive view. Since it's slightly faster than brawl and i liked brawls more mindgamey nature though it was extremely campy and less rewarding on reads than smash 4 is.


----------



## Pistachio (Jun 29, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw;5261253i liked brawls more mindgamey nature though it was extremely campy and less rewarding on reads than smash 4 is.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Melee is a great game if you want more mindgames/reads and less camping. With Smash 4 I feel like there isn't that much to it
> 
> Roll, roll, roll, trick person into rolling, F-Smash, Win.
> 
> Maybe I'm just used to how people react when playing Melee or PM, but there is some stuff in Smash 4 that I'm kinda "Meh" about from a competitive state of mind.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 29, 2015)

that is not at all how you play smash 4 at least if you wanna be decent, that is a rude generalization of it that is pretty ignorant, with a poor understanding like that of-course there wouldn't be a lot to it. Also the game is still new so there is still a lot more to learn about it. Smash 4 has more of a neutral game than melee but also more of a pressure game than brawl since when you get someone in the air you can pressure them a lot cause landing with an air dodge is a super easy punish. Also rolling is not that good and super easy to punish and good players don't constantly roll like that.

also i have played melee before and it's never really about mindgames it's much more about pressure and combos. Defense options in melee/ PM are way too weak imo. Also the fact there is never any con to L-canceling is something that bugs me since it's just arbitrarily better and always a must to do. Also Melee has gotten really imbalanced with characters where most all the best are going fox even when they use the other great 6 characters. I have watched enough melee that it's gotten boring for me, one or two apex's ago was when this happened for me. I also used peach in melee and she was really kind of derpy good.

Pm is also just a little too fast with defensive options a little too weak. This is coming from someone who likes to play skullgirls, which is one of the games i will play if i wanna play a fast game. Also practice for PM is way more boring than fighting game practice since it's much more about movement for practice than combos. That being said PM mewtwo is way more fun than smash 4 mewtwo. Also it has more mindgames because resets are actually a thing in that and it is paramount to know what reset they are going to use/plan to escape from. It was fun when i played it but since smash 4 came out it's been way more fun and competitivley fit for my stlye. Like both of them just get fast to the point of i stop registering it which means it's not as fun for me.

O also on a personal level i will never go to a melee community thing again because i have dealt with a lot of jerkish poeple in that community from different parts of it (the final staw being when some melee people stole a gamecube from my gaming club). I have dealt with other jerkish things from people in the melee community as well, way more than i ever got in brawl and smash 4 (though i haven't gone to near as many smash 4 things as i would like to)


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 29, 2015)

Could you guys please define what you mean by mind gamey in this contex as I'm a little confused but feel like i have something to add.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 29, 2015)

what i think of as mindgames are knowing exactly what your opponent is going to do and counter that option hard. so stuff like knowing they're going to air dodge your attack so you wait and then do a longer attack to punish the air dodge.

In melee it's more about covering all their options than knowing which specific option they're going to do and it's a lot more about reacting to what they're doing than predicting what they're going to do. It's a lot more reactive partially because of how weak the defensive options are and how doing certain things will stop a lot of those/ cover all of their options so. Which is also another thing on the defense you can't really mindgame your way out of offensive in melee. Yea you can predict that they're going to do a b-air off the stage as your recovering, but it doesn't help you at all cause you're eating shit and dieing either way. Like the only real characters that can escape that stuff are peach and jigglypuff, other than that it's hoping the other guy fucks up. Ofcourse there are hard reads in melee but those are in every game and i wouldn't call melee mindgamey because it has those.

Basically melee is more about covering all options and reacting rather than mindgaming and knowing the specific option they will do.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 29, 2015)

Ok then, yeah i kinda agree on you with this though i never really found brawl to be too campey except for some people spamming the bow with link a lot.

Also, i didn't know that the melee community was that bad... i hope that doesn't hinder your enjoyment of the game


----------



## Pistachio (Jun 29, 2015)

First I'd like to apologize if I was being rude with my generalization, I was basing it more off what I had seen and mostly joking around more than anything, I know there is more to it then just that but for the majority that is what I have seen. Of course I have seen other techniques and you are 100% right when saying it is still early and we still have time before we get any tech that is worth using. 

Where I disagree with you is Smash 4's Neutral Game. With all of the games you have a top set of characters who have been stayed around their spot unless someone finds something incredibly good with a character who may be lower on the tier list. I feel it's the same thing with Smash 4 now, there are definitely characters who aren't as good as others and they are most likely aren't going to good to use against characters who are much better than them (Unless the person using a better character isn't as good as the other player using a character that is worse, in which case the latter will most likely win). 

You're right when you say Melee is a lot about pressure and combos, which is a reason why people love it so much since I feel those two are what make it a true fighting game. I'm not Brawl/Smash 4 aren't "True fighting games" though, but I feel they are shift even farther away from the general fighting game, which doesn't mean it's bad in fact it makes it unique and that's good. The thing with L-Canceling though is that there are indeed times where doing it isn't needed, and there actually is a possibility of L-Canceling too early and not hitting the opponent. So in a way it does have it's flaws if you're new to it but for a pro L-Canceling as you said may not have many cons to it. 

PM I feel took what was good from both Melee and Brawl and combined it to make a perfect blend. I personally don't think it's too fast, I feel the speed is just fine where it is but that's just what I think. 

As for the jerks/assholes in the Melee community, I won't deny there ARE douche bags for sure, but that goes with any community. I will admit, those in the Brawl/Smash 4 community that I have met are very nice and friendly, as are the people in Melee are as well. I'm sorry that you had to deal with the people of the Melee community that are just complete trash and disrespectful, but as someone who goes to many tournaments (As well as someone who attended Apex 2015) I can tell you that the assholes are far from between and finding those kinds of people in the community are rare.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 29, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Ok then, yeah i kinda agree on you with this though i never really found brawl to be too campey except for some people spamming the bow with link a lot.
> 
> Also, i didn't know that the melee community was that bad... i hope that doesn't hinder your enjoyment of the game


well that was a personal thing that is a very rare occurrence, though in my time having followed melee community and my time following FGC games it's a little less rare in melee community. 

also assholes are rare in any community but less rare in melee than any other from my personal experience. Its slightly more elitist than other communities i have been in, For example the only community i have ever seen the pause match win rule actually enacted in has been in the melee community even though all games have this i have been to quiet a fair amount of tournies and seen quite a fair amount of pauses in other games where no matches where taken cause of it.

I have heard that argument about the "con" of L-canceling before and it's totally silly. I have played melee and pm for at least 2 years or so and always was semi-competitive with it, though never great/top level, and never once has this been a problem for me. It's so beyond rare and situation that it shouldn't even be mentioned and the only reason it ever is is to make L-canceling seem a little less polarizing and not the best option that you should always do. there are times where doing it isn't needed but there are never times where doing it is the wrong option. "may not have many cons" is putting it way too lightly, it's in the situation of "I had to fish really hard for this one thing i heard theory talk about before but never has it really effected me or most anyone i know but i can say it as something to make L-canceling not seem as good." L-canceling too early isn't a flaw with L-canceling it's a mistake on the player for doing it too early and mistiming it therefor not getting the l-cancel

L-canceling is absurdly good and honestly it's a little elitist to try and down talk how obviously the best option it is when you can do it. It comes off as not admitting there is imbalance or something wrong. To contrast, in the UMVC3 community no one tries to deny how stupid good zero and Virgil are and downplay their absurdity. it comes off as elitist cause it feels like you refuse to admit flaws. As someone who has played melee/PM competitively and done research on it hearing that reasoning is always so painful because of how forced it is.

also as for the tier list discussion: Guilty gear accent core, bottom tiers winning national tournies on a regular basis and not just one person. so it's total bull that there is always top characters who dominate the meta. Also very few games are as polarized as melee is right now, though that's also partially because of it's age. People will be lazy and flock to the "best" characters, it's just that in melee where even the top players feel forced to use fox and switch to him and the majority of the players use fox even if he's not their main he's a usable secondary. It is not this bad in most any fighting game. Just a quick look see at apex 2015 and the only game with less characters in it's top 8 than melee was smash 64 which has a total of 12 characters.

Smash 4 isn't like that even without all the patches the shitty characters still had a chance and mediocre characters can go way farther in tourneys than they can in melee. Also customs add a fuck ton of variety and viability.\

edit: holy fuckballs all that editing.

O one final thing in this massive wall, i don't consider any smash game a fighting game in the way standard FGC games are.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm in the mood for a couple rounds, Sirblob


----------



## SirRob (Jun 30, 2015)

I was about to go to bed, but if it's just a couple rounds, then sure. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2015)

that was fucking awful

Round 1 was a mirror match with Ryu was bad lag.

Round 2 was match between my Ryu vs. Rob's Bowser. (I almost won)

round 3 was me halfass-ing vs. Rob's Shulk.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 30, 2015)

Sorry about that. I got disconnected and the lag was on my end. I've been having internet problems for a few days, although I hadn't played any realtime online games lately so it didn't cross my mind that it'd be an issue. I had fun though, I knew that first match we had to go with Ryu, hahaha


----------



## Kleric (Jun 30, 2015)

Anybody willing to Smash some Bros. for Wii U right now? I am available.
NNID is MrOrdun. :0


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 30, 2015)

SkyBoundTerror if you see this, this is how all of my Charizard matches go xP
[video=youtube;eXY5Z3VG2Mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXY5Z3VG2Mc[/video]

I'm dead serious every single 'Zard I've played online (even in 2v2's) does this.

I'm still extremely inexperienced in this MU so naturally I did some really mind-numbing stuff despite the ludicrous predictability and the win. To further get a grasp on how inexperienced I am in this area, I can't ever seem to remember that ASC doesn't cancel Flare Blitz, and I even tried to edgeguard with it a time or two in the video as you can see.

On the plus side, I've been doing better against the really gud people. Actually won every single round I played yesterday x3 Shame the really good players still never stick around though so you can keep practicing :c The good ones all left after our first rounds.


----------



## Weiss (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't even Flare Blitz just because its so overused. When using 'Zard I grab a lot though. I'm kinda in the mood to Smash on 3DS. Too bad I need to pay my bill...


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 30, 2015)

flare blitz is super punishable on shield, when he lands on the floor you can hit him for free with a dash attack, lucario may have other stuff he can punish it with as well. I know shiek can punish it with a f-smash so maybe you can do a d-smash if it's fast enough.


----------



## Kleric (Jun 30, 2015)

Nobody for Wii U smashing? Everytime I am available, no one else is! :|


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jun 30, 2015)

I don't have a wii u so no smash on that version for me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 30, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> SkyBoundTerror if you see this, this is how all of my Charizard matches go xP
> [video=youtube;eXY5Z3VG2Mc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXY5Z3VG2Mc[/video]
> 
> I'm dead serious every single 'Zard I've played online (even in 2v2's) does this.
> ...



Ew. I rarely get to play other Charizards on For Glory, and the ones I do play don't have a grasp on his aerial momentum and landing lag and end up switching characters when they lose. Using Flare Blitz without predicting a movement is the dumbest thing you can do as Charizard. Every character can run up to him and perform an up smash before he has the chance to get up, if blocked. Try a running up smash next time you face a spammy 'zard.  

Flare Blitz is high-risk, high-reward. You should only ever use it if  you're confident it's going to hit. I'll often have matches where I'll  never use the move because it's incredibly unsafe.

A good Charizard will try to space you out and go for shield grabs, even more now that he has the best up throw in the game. I'm a little more aggressive than most Charizard mains so I'm often left wide open if my attacks don't connect. One thing is for certain, though. Charizard has shit landing options. Once you get one in the air, your best option would be to CHASE CHASE CHASE. And watch out for the Rock Smash.


----------



## Kleric (Jun 30, 2015)

SkyBound, are you perhaps available for matches?
SirRob maybe?
Anyone?... :v


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 30, 2015)

Kleric said:


> SkyBound, are you perhaps available for matches?
> SirRob maybe?
> Anyone?... :v



I'd play with you if you want to play the 3DS version but you'd have to wait for a week and a bit first
I should have the money for a New 3DXL (probably in black....maybe blue) some point around the 8th next month and il buy smash with that.

Then i can kick your ass


----------



## Kleric (Jun 30, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> I'd play with you if you want to play the 3DS version but you'd have to wait for a week and a bit first
> I should have the money for a New 3DXL (probably in black....maybe blue) some point around the 8th next month and il buy smash with that.
> 
> Then i can kick your ass



A problem good sir, I only have the Wii U version. In addition I can only play online at my friends house, and I'm not here too often. This is why I go a little crazy when no one is available to play when I finally have the chance to. :V

Come on guuuuuizzz. Fight muh Toon Link!
I promise I don't suck that much. :0


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 30, 2015)

Kleric said:


> A problem good sir, I only have the Wii U version. In addition I can only play online at my friends house, and I'm not here too often. This is why I go a little crazy when no one is available to play when I finally have the chance to. :V
> 
> Come on guuuuuizzz. Fight muh Toon Link!
> I promise I don't suck that much. :0



Oh well....honestly i think you would be the only person i would be able to play with here.
I don't know my states too well but most people  in the thread live pretty far, like a ocean and a continent away. I would really only be able to play eastern Americans with how bad my internet is


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 30, 2015)

I can play, Kleric, though not for too long. What's your NNID?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 30, 2015)

Kleric said:


> SirRob maybe?


Enjoy his lag?


----------



## Kleric (Jun 30, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I can play, Kleric, though not for too long. What's your NNID?


MrOrdun


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 30, 2015)

Friend request sent. Feel free to host a room!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 30, 2015)

Nintendo really needs to do what the ps4 and vita can do with their WiiU and 3DS...
Cross compatibility. It would be nice to be able to play smash or other games online regardless of what console is in use and be able to play with others with their different console.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 30, 2015)

Damn, Kleric, you weren't kidding about that Toon Link. You're exhausting to fight. xD

Great stuff on your part. Had to put a little elbow grease in there to catch you between the flurry of items you kept throwing out. If we ever have another tournament, I can see you being a strong contender. I look forward to playing you more!

Edit: Oh, and excuse my silence on the tags in the waiting room. I don't like the clutter of having multiple messages seeing how I already have a ton of names for my friends.


----------



## Kleric (Jun 30, 2015)

Really great matches! I am glad to finally see the master Charizard in action! 
As you could tell I am more adept on Omega stages, I need to practice on others. 

I will look foreward to our next fights. Any tips you may be able to offer before then?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 30, 2015)

Mmm, you were charging some smash attacks when I was nowhere near you, allowing me to land and regain my footing. You also seem to have a habit of jumping right after grabbing a ledge. I know I got you a few times for that. Gotta work on mixing up those recovery options. 

But other than some whiffed smashes, SDs, and facing the wrong direction when attacking, there's really not much to say. You were giving me a very hard time and forced me to get out of my comfort zone. Finding an opening was tough.


----------



## Kleric (Jun 30, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Mmm, you were charging some smash attacks when I was nowhere near you, allowing me to land and regain my footing. You also seem to have a habit of jumping right after grabbing a ledge. I know I got you a few times for that. Gotta work on mixing up those recovery options.
> 
> But other than some whiffed smashes, SDs, and facing the wrong direction when attacking, there's really not much to say. You were giving me a very hard time and forced me to get out of my comfort zone. Finding an opening was tough.



The ledge jump recovery I do need to work on; the rest I assure you were accidental and really only happen online with a bit of lag. :0


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 1, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> Nintendo really needs to do what the ps4 and vita can do with their WiiU and 3DS...
> Cross compatibility. It would be nice to be able to play smash or other games online regardless of what console is in use and be able to play with others with their different console.


Frame rate issues


----------



## Zahros (Jul 1, 2015)

I'll be on for a few, who want's to go? :v


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm finally heading home from my month long trip. Aaah, I'll finally be back home, where I can play with little lag at any time during my summer vacation. Hotel WiFi has made me crave a LAN adapter... I'll probably order one when I get home.

R.O.B. didn't work out for me as a secondary, back to trying out characters again. Maybe Toon Link or Pit, I really don't know, just gotta try stuff out.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 2, 2015)

[yt]iCJM-skrgFk[/yt]

Jeez


----------



## BlitzCo (Jul 2, 2015)

it seems like they buffed wario


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 2, 2015)

from the most recent patch the only thing i can find about wario is that his jab is slightly better, but that's about it anything else may be placebo effect which happens a lot since they don't give out patch notes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 2, 2015)

So I finally downloaded the DLC pack. I was so happy when they announced that Roy is back :3

Played a few for glory matches, was pretty fun! The last fight against someone with Lucina ended in a really unfortunate way though.... I was charging my neutral B for dumps and chuckles. She ran up to me, waited a tiny moment and countered, but just a hair too early! I atomized here as she came out of the counter animation X3 I did not expect that to work...!


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 3, 2015)

^laying down the smackdown on someone trying to counter you is tied with stage spiking people (that're trying to spike you) with Lucario's recovery for the best feeling I've gotten in Smash Bros x3


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 3, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> ^laying down the smackdown on someone trying to counter you is tied with stage spiking people (that're trying to spike you) with Lucario's recovery for the best feeling I've gotten in Smash Bros x3



It just backfired in such an epic way! She was in front of me and activated the counter, and I thought she'd get me! It's been a while since I played with Roy in Melee, I wasn't sure about the charge time... So when I saw her come out of the counter and Roy swinging his sword I was like "OH SHIT! XD", then there was this giant explosion and she shot out of the stage at 200% or so! I hit her perfectly, it could not have been better! Definitely my most epic takedown so far^^

And Roy is definitely my main now. I won against a really good Bowser player yesterday, I was kinda proud about that :3 Felt like the good old days in Melee!


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 3, 2015)

I feel like Wario was a missed opportunity as far as Smash Bros. They hardly had any references to Wario Land, and changing his forward smash from Brawl took away one of the most obvious ways to incorporate the series. Bubble Wario would have been an interesting recovery!


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 4, 2015)

Them removing Wario's shoulder bash still burns me xP I'm really fond of Wario's more fluid animations and his other changes in Sm4sh, but I'm in agreement with anyone who says they could've done better with the throwbacks, particularly in a game that utilizes a lot of nostalgia and detail for the extra charm.


----------



## Pistachio (Jul 4, 2015)

I know I'm a little late but I was playing free for all with a few friends yesterday and I have to say the Miiverse stage is the greatest especially if you're just messing around. 

I've never laughed so hard while playing a game of Smash 4 the post people make are gold.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jul 6, 2015)

trying to finish the great maze in Brawl.
It's giving me a headache


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 8, 2015)

i just noticed a small detail that's really awesome. when you die the platform you stand on has a small spinny circle thing beneath it that starts off white but turns yellow then red when you run out of time on the respawn platform.

Is that thing new to smash 4 or has that always been there?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2015)

It's new, there was a Pic of the Day talking about it


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2015)

welp i forget that


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 9, 2015)

if anyone wants to add me my ID is my old name (Taylor Eisses) before i changed it. will be legally changed soon.  i play smash here and there. my only rule : no shulk. hes so damn cheap.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 9, 2015)

Still need the GC controller adapter for the Wii U. Playing on the gamepad is a real pain.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2015)

guess you're not really feeling it Xp


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 9, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> guess you're not really feeling it Xp



You're probably right in that aspect. However, I've used the GC controller since SSBM. Going from that to a gamepad was really disorienting.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2015)

that was to the guy talking about shulk not your comment X3


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 9, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that was to the guy talking about shulk not your comment X3



Sorry about that, didn't know who it it was directed to :/


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 9, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> that was to the guy talking about shulk not your comment X3


well that and i really suck at smashbros


----------



## Weiss (Jul 9, 2015)

Shulk is pretty unique though.
Also for an ages old comment, yeah I know Flare Blitz is very punishable Skully lol.
I just don't like how often I see it, so I refuse to use it until necessary like Sudden Death or something with correct timing. 

I fucking hate Mega Man...


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 9, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> well that and i really suck at smashbros



A couple words of advice once spoken by you, git gud XD


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 9, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> A couple words of advice once spoken by you, git gud XD



lol good advice it is! im trying but damn i just cant seem to get the hang of it. im so used to the nintendo64


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 9, 2015)

for better advice than git gud, go to smashboards and look up generic info about the game to improve, look up info about your character, then find good players to play to help you get better.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 10, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> lol good advice it is! im trying but damn i just cant seem to get the hang of it. im so used to the nintendo64



Jeez.... that was over 16 years ago, get used to the new and git gud


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 10, 2015)

So, y'all know that AlpharadTV guy on youtube that made all those (kinda annoying but sometimes pretty funny) "How to Play x 101" videos for Sm4sh? I ran into him on For Glory this afternoon

And I rekt him. He left after our first and only round, which is a shame cuz I didn't get a chance to say hi lol xP

And just to be on the safe side, I've done a bit of searching around to make sure it really was him and not some poser, and it _was_. Same exact mii and username and everything


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 10, 2015)

My town's local game shop is having a Smash 4 tournament tomorrow.  I may not Smash regularly, but I do plan to show up there and see how it goes.  Last year I managed 3rd (of 10) in their Melee tournament.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> Still need the GC controller adapter for the Wii U. Playing on the gamepad is a real pain.



I recommend this.. Leagues better than the stock GC Adapter because it also supports PC connectivity. Makes couch multiplayer fairly inexpensive on PC if you have the games and controllers already.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 13, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> I recommend this.. Leagues better than the stock GC Adapter because it also supports PC connectivity. Makes couch multiplayer fairly inexpensive on PC if you have the games and controllers already.


Or just buy a CC pro


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 13, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> My town's local game shop is having a Smash 4 tournament tomorrow.  I may not Smash regularly, but I do plan to show up there and see how it goes.  Last year I managed 3rd (of 10) in their Melee tournament.


Well, that fizzled out since we ultimately only had three players.  Nonetheless, we smashed for over an hour with assorted characters and stages (including some custom stages the console's owner built) and it was a blast.  Though I really do hate the Brawl style name-control association when the 3DS just has one control profile you can tweak as you want....


----------



## Weiss (Jul 14, 2015)

Ahaha going to Smash all day in honour of Iwata. So PokÃ©mon, Kirby, and Earthbound characters are going to be used. xP


----------



## foussiremix (Jul 14, 2015)

Is it normal that a level 50 peach and wii fit trainer lose against 2 peachs, that happened to me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2015)

amiibo wii fit is stupid because she doesn't use her recovery right so it's much worse than normal.


----------



## foussiremix (Jul 14, 2015)

yeah, she just jumps around like my peach amiboo and doesnt pick up ANY Item. And uses her final smash pretty late.
My only useful amiboo is mario.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 14, 2015)

I fought a really annoying Pac-Man the other day. He managed to run down the clock to Sudden Death and then this happened

[video=youtube;h0Ly_FdJtKA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0Ly_FdJtKA[/video]

Should've done Force Palm rather than a grab before the Sudden Death, but he had managed to evade my earlier attempts and punished so I felt a grab may be safer. Besides, if I had managed to land it, wouldn't have had this Sudden Death win I'm particularly proud of 


On the subject of amiibo, I don't use mine to play with; I just have them on display, like so


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2015)

lol that sudden death was funny. also you should prolly save force palm for only those instances , it mainly works when they forget about it or you condition them for something else so it punishes that.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 14, 2015)

Yeah I really should've. Despite the end result, it was a rather off-battle for me xP He camped a lot and I fell for some really stupid things, and it doesn't help that I've only fought a handful of Pacs xP What's really strange though is he only ever tried to KO me while I was off-stage. The only times he used Smash attacks at all was when I was well below kill % *shrug*


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 14, 2015)

well trying to kill with smash attacks soley is generally a poor idea, they're generally reserved for hard reads and hard punishes most of time other moves are kill moves.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2015)

I picked up Lucas and Roy last night. Roy's recovery is so sensitive, I don't think I'd be able to use him very well. Most of the time if I try to follow an opponent off the stage, I can't recover because I tilt the control stick too far horizontally. His down throw and recovery seem to make a combo that can KO, which seems a little too easy to pull off. It's definitely neat to see him in the game after being absent in Brawl, though. And playing as Lucas made me pretty happy. He's adorable.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 16, 2015)

I honestly prefer Lucas over Ness. Fight me idk.
Rosalina hits them hard though.


----------



## Kleric (Jul 17, 2015)

I picked up Zelda as my 3rd main. I thought she needed more love. 
I'm not too bad with her, but I'm not quite ready for competitive players.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 17, 2015)

Strategies for Samus? You know, something more than just Sidestepping and Charge Beam haha.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 17, 2015)

I've used Marth as my main ever since SSBM. But everytime I fight a R.O.B., I just get obliterated online, and in tournaments by his projectile spam. It's incredibly hard to get close enough to do some damage.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 17, 2015)

That twirling move is very punishable by a well timed Counter. Jumping is a better way to avoid that beam. That's all I know, I don't play Marth but I do Ike so I dunno. I am not really your guy. Skullpaws is though.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Strategies for Samus? You know, something more than just Sidestepping and Charge Beam haha.


that's a terrible strategy. her missiles are a way more important of a projectile, and doing them in the air is nice. the only time you should use the beam is for killing and hard reads. for approaching space your z-air, grab in the air, that is the move you would want to use heavily over anything else. landing with that move and doing follows ups is good. also she can combo off one of her grabs with up airs and up-b (not sure if it's down throw or up throw though) so do try to go for running and pivot grabs. Her n-air and b-air are her best kill moves. also another way i think you can presure is landing with down-air to up-b, it worked in brawl idk if it works in smash 4. that's about all i know for her.



FrostHusky81 said:


> I've used Marth as my main ever since SSBM. But everytime I fight a R.O.B., I just get obliterated online, and in tournaments by his projectile spam. It's incredibly hard to get close enough to do some damage.


R.O.Bs laser has a bit of cool down so after he uses it is when it's best to go in, also try to grab the top so he can't use it. so go in when the top is out and he just shot a laser. That being said marth is at his worst in this version of smash and i don't know much about him specifically in this one besides that. But yea just avoid those two things and go in during their cool down. um good pressure moves for marth are his jab since it got buffed in a recent patch and you can combo tons of things off it now.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 17, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Strategies for Samus? You know, something more than just Sidestepping and Charge Beam haha.



Samus has a ton of options and is a tricky character to use, but struggles with close combat and approaching so you have to constantly make space between yourself and the opponent. Down B works wonders; one bomb can deal 10% and can lead into combos/grabs if you're quick to react. Use it often to stall approaches. Her jab is pretty useless, sad to say, but her forward tilt is great for creating distance. Down tilt can combo into up air or forward air/back air, and up tilt can combo into itself three times if your opponent is on the ground and doesn't tech. It's also great for edgeguarding and can often KO. 

Her down throw is the combo enabler, like with most characters, but remember to pummel before you throw. Her pummel is very fast and it pays off in the long run. Her other throws are only good for creating distance. Dash attack also enables combos, but don't use it often because it gets incredibly predictable. Her aerials require some precision because of their small hitboxes (other than down air), but you can get away with spamming up air and back air. 

Smash attacks should be saved for reads. Side smash can KO if you hit with the explosion. Down smash sucks, but is good for creating distance. Up smash is beautiful for catching players in the air, and can KO. Otherwise, don't ever bother using it. As for the Charge Shot... that's the tricky part. Once you charge it, players will have a fear of it and that will allow you to do some mean stuff once you get a hit in. You can also use it as a combo finisher; if done right, you can get a player up to 50%+. 

Up B can KO and comes out fast, so don't be afraid to use it out of shield. Rockets are good to throw out randomly or after hitting a player away, just not on the neutral. 

I've been using Samus since the N64 days and I am very happy with how she is this time around. I can't say this is her best iteration, though. She's not amazing, but she's often slept on. If she had her old neutral air and was able to rocket cancel, she'd be much more menacing.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 18, 2015)

@Alastair
I'm aware I don't do that!

@Skybound
Thanks I'll keep that in mind. Usually I use Charge Beam at point blank when they're around 70%-90% depending on the character... To finish off. At the right moments of course, I can time things decently.
Yeah close quarters combat is not her thing... Going to try out those bombs though. Thanks you two.
Trying to main her, tired of people saying she's garbage.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 18, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Trying to main her, tired of people saying she's garbage.


she's bad but not that bad, sides you can use bad characters in this and do well. I would imagine rosalina is a hard match-up for her.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 18, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> she's bad but not that bad, sides you can use bad characters in this and do well. I would imagine rosalina is a hard match-up for her.


Yeah. Not as bad as Rosalina vs Ness though haha.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 18, 2015)

Smash 4 EVO top 8 is going on right now. http://www.twitch.tv/srkevo1

EVO is the biggest fighting game tourney in the world. so if you wanna see the best smash players you should watch this while their top 8 is still going.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 18, 2015)

I bet at least half of them are using the same character ha.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 18, 2015)

well you bet wrong Xp. there were only two shieks in top 8. and one used other characters. other than that no copies. at least to my knowledge. there was a rosalina, Pikachu, mario, and wario also in the top 8. not sure about the final two.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jul 18, 2015)

Went to my second tournament today. I got 13th out of 64 people. At my first I got 25 out of 101.


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Jul 19, 2015)

I main Mewtwo (meww!) but am pretty fond of both Ness and Gando-garf too!

Speaking of PK Grab-enstein himself... here's a recent video (starts getting absurd around 2 min) of a poor soul I introduced to the horror of Ness's grabs for laughs. I couldn't tell you how much I was busting up during this ^>.<^
[video=youtube;sQjm4PUrP6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQjm4PUrP6o[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 19, 2015)

And the award for maximum troll goes to... !


----------



## Weiss (Jul 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> well you bet wrong Xp. there were only two shieks in top 8. and one used other characters. other than that no copies. at least to my knowledge. there was a rosalina, *Pikachu*, mario, and wario also in the top 8. not sure about the final two.


Absolutely disgusting.
I like the hear the others being used though! Especially Wario.
I hear his AI is the best so far... Was that a rumour?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2015)

Jaden Darchon said:


> I main Mewtwo (meww!) but am pretty fond of both Ness and Gando-garf too!
> 
> Speaking of PK Grab-enstein himself... here's a recent video (starts getting absurd around 2 min) of a poor soul I introduced to the horror of Ness's grabs for laughs. I couldn't tell you how much I was busting up during this ^>.<^
> [video=youtube;sQjm4PUrP6o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sQjm4PUrP6o[/video]



I have done that type of trolling before. Though normally once they get decently high i just do no pummels and let them sit there and think about what they messed up while stuck in the grab. Also it's super funny against those who spam counters. Another good troll with a fast character (i use wii fit) is just to jump in front of them and walk around them doing nothing, it's super funny against those who roll spam.

Though i do hope you normally roll a bit less and do less grounded PK fire's cause those are pretty weak options. Also ness's back throw kills at like 130 and his d-throw is great for combos, which is the same for most any character.

Also weiss idk how the results are pretty disgusting, pikachu is really good. Also there were two wii fit trainers in top 32 which is super amazing <3


----------



## Weiss (Jul 19, 2015)

Good or not, its safe to say I bought Smash 4 with beating Pikachu in mind. I hate that filthy rodent, especially in Smash. Its one of those characters that just spams, even the AI tends to go that route. Hate it, never going to lose to it, nope.
Spam is so artless.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2015)

well ESAM didn't get to top 8 by spamming and spamming with pikachu is pretty weak since you can punish air jolts by jumping and forward airing it, and ground ones just suck. And down-b spam is just hilariously stupid and not viable.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 19, 2015)

I've noticed the trend of people using the same characters when I play 2v2 with my friend online. For example, I'll use Marth, my friend will use Ike, and both of the people on the other team are using charizard and just spamming their side-b attack, which damages them as well. It's gotten very annoying as of late. Doesn't anybody have some sense of individualism? Seriously, mix it up guys.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2015)

2v2 is silly and personally my least favorite type of play. also fighting randoms online isn't the best place to find good players. spamming charizard side-b is super a poor tactic X3


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> 2v2 is silly and personally my least favorite type of play. also fighting randoms online isn't the best place to find good players. spamming charizard side-b is super a poor tactic X3



I agree with you 100%. However, if they actually get their side-b to connect, it does some serious damage, and it's only worse when there's two of them. The only place where I've been able to find decent players is in 1v1's. Unfortunately, those aren't as fun though.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2015)

pretty sure with marth if you shield the side-b you can run up and punish with an f-smash which would be a really hard punish to that move and would stop most poeple from constantly doing it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 19, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I've noticed the trend of people using the same characters when I play 2v2 with my friend online. For example, I'll use Marth, my friend will use Ike, and both of the people on the other team are using charizard and just spamming their side-b attack, which damages them as well. It's gotten very annoying as of late. Doesn't anybody have some sense of individualism? Seriously, mix it up guys.



I see that often, though what I see more of is teams playing to a theme,  either playstyle-wise or using characters with similarities. Like Zelda  and Link, double Shulks, Captain Falcon and Ganondorf, Game and Watch  and R.O.B.; stuff like that. Players who do that understand that it's  just a game and try to have fun with it. My friend and I tend to go double D.K., or Charizard and Bowser for flamethrower/shield breaking shenanigans. 

Against double Flare Blitz spam, I suggest hopping around rather than shielding and dodging on the stage, if we're talking For Glory. Spammers just spam to be annoying, but can be beaten with a little patience.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 19, 2015)

Jumping is a better means of dodging stuff like that in my opinion. XP
I try to have fun playing, but...
Spam is not fun. I main Random. :-V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Jumping is a better means of dodging stuff like that in my opinion. XP
> I try to have fun playing, but...
> Spam is not fun. I main Random. :-V


make it fun by punishing it in humiliating ways. if some constantly rolls i empty short hop in front of them constantly and never attack avoiding there stuff. just find silly ways to punish dumb shit super hard.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 19, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> make it fun by punishing it in humiliating ways. if some constantly rolls i empty short hop in front of them constantly and never attack avoiding there stuff. just find silly ways to punish dumb shit super hard.



That right there, is my main conflict with fighting others in this game. We're both dodging all over the place on the ground, and in the air, and the fight doesn't progress at all. We might land a hit on each other once every thirty seconds or so. I've used sheik as my secondary as well, but I feel like he doesn't hit hard enough to be of any use in team battles.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 19, 2015)

For a while I was running into a ton of campy spammy Links on 2v2, so I just started spamming back (with Wario, who I mainly use to troll and goof off ). Apparently Wario's bike makes most spammers' brains go numb and they let themselves get raped by it over and over again. Seems these types of players don't appreciate being the recipient of spam though, as each one I've fought thus far has left after only one round of my "road rage" =P Probably better ways to deal with it, but I like to give spammers a taste of their own medicine x3


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 19, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> That right there, is my main conflict with fighting others in this game. We're both dodging all over the place on the ground, and in the air, and the fight doesn't progress at all. We might land a hit on each other once every thirty seconds or so. I've used sheik as my secondary as well, but I feel like he doesn't hit hard enough to be of any use in team battles.


shieks only weakness in this game is not being able to kill. but hitting hard kind of isn't an issue when you can hit 3 aerials in a row then keep pressuring them. shieks aerial and grab game is amazing and the damage comes from all the comibned hits and not one single hit, having a partner that can kill early would be useful though.

Shiek is so much fun to play because of how ridiculous his pressure is with aerials and grabs.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 20, 2015)

Best roll? Samus? Maybe...
Goofing off is fun though. Who was it that had to deal with three jumpers?


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Jul 20, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> shieks only weakness in this game is not being able to kill. but hitting hard kind of isn't an issue when you can hit 3 aerials in a row then keep pressuring them. shieks aerial and grab game is amazing and the damage comes from all the comibned hits and not one single hit, having a partner that can kill early would be useful though.
> 
> Shiek is so much fun to play because of how ridiculous his pressure is with aerials and grabs.



Sure I'm not the first to say that I have nightmares of Shiek >.> Being one who mains Mewtwo, I get juggled any day of the week and twice on Thursdays. Lots of swearing typically ensues in my skirmishes with good shiek players


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 20, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Best roll? Samus? Maybe...
> Goofing off is fun though. Who was it that had to deal with three jumpers?


smaus and lucario proly have the longest, though Little macs is the best in terms of the most invulnerability during the roll. also being a fater roll makes it harder to react to and punish.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 20, 2015)

Funny thing about Mac, he's actually better than I anticipated.
Especially if I am rage playing haha.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ive played smash bros since the 64 days as a kid. Absolutely love this game. I play like 8 different characters that i just cycle through and play pretty much at the same level.

Sadly i have no friends in the area that play this game, so i only get to play For Glory scrubs. While it isnt as bad anymore as it was on release, i despise fighting the overly defensive player that reluctantly attacks you and prefers to just run. Looking at you Samus..... lol


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 21, 2015)

Got the achievement for playing Target Smash with all fighters.  My current top score on it is 280k with Falco (who also got it perfect, so that includes the +30k).  Roy also got a perfect bonus (total score 230k) as well.  Low tilt attacks are apparently an efficient way to rack up damage on the bomb before launching it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 22, 2015)

I've been running into a lot of great players on For Glory recently. It's worth playing now more than it was a few months ago, though you still get those occasional spammers and players who have no idea how to play the game.



Stratadrake said:


> Got the achievement for playing Target Smash with all fighters.  My current top score on it is 280k with Falco (who also got it perfect, so that includes the +30k).  Roy also got a perfect bonus (total score 230k) as well.  Low tilt attacks are apparently an efficient way to rack up damage on the bomb before launching it.



Sweet! Got any replays?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 22, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Sweet! Got any replays?


Sadly, no, I was trying to get through all characters as fast as possible.  Plus target smash relies a lot on blind luck.  But if I get another noteworthy one I'll save it.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 22, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I've been running into a lot of great players on For Glory recently. It's worth playing now more than it was a few months ago, though you still get those occasional spammers and players who have no idea how to play the game.



I've noticed the trend as well. The only thing that really frustrates me so much, is the unrelenting lag that makes it's way into so many game sessions. It gets to the point where online multiplayer is just unplayable sometimes.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 22, 2015)

For Glory is definitely better now than before. I seldom come across straight up bad players or spammy players as of late. 

In fact ive been tempted to reach out and try and find some of the people i battle on there. I had i kid you not a 40-game straight battle with the same dude, and we were about 50-50. That was fun, especially the occasional match we decided to pick a goofball tactic and just did dumb stuff. I'll never forget the time my DK came down from above onto his DK with a charged Giant Punch, only to hit the super armor of his own Giant Punch and shrug it off right before KO'ing me lol. 
God i wish i saved that replay....


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 23, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> It gets to the point where online multiplayer is just unplayable sometimes.


Fortunately for me that is a moot point since my Wii U won't connect to my hotspot at all.


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 23, 2015)

Huh? Thats odd, ive never had issues with the Wiiu connecting to the wireless.
Or by hotspot do you mean youre using your phone?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 23, 2015)

We need to do a FFA 4-way Smash here soon.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm always down for free-for-alls.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 23, 2015)

Vineheart01 said:


> Huh? Thats odd, ive never had issues with the Wiiu connecting to the wireless.
> Or by hotspot do you mean youre using your phone?


No, my Wifi router.  I'm tempted to think it has a defective wifi chip or something because it's been doing it since basically day 1.

The times I am able to connect, my router reports the signal strength at 40-50% which should be more than sufficient (comparison: my 3DS can connect at the same range and signal with ABSOLUTELY NO PROBLEMS EVER) but 70% of the time that happens it can't finalize the Internet connection to actually use it.  And that's assuming it even gets that far, 50% of the time it just reports an error saying "Unable to find [any] Wi-fi network".
STUPID EFIJSKL:RGKH#@R{GWH#RIEGKEEGNJN"EBFT#H!$@Y&GR

... Ahem.  I needed that keysmash.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jul 23, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> shieks only weakness in this game is not being able to kill. but hitting hard kind of isn't an issue when you can hit 3 aerials in a row then keep pressuring them. shieks aerial and grab game is amazing and the damage comes from all the comibned hits and not one single hit, having a partner that can kill early would be useful though.
> 
> Shiek is so much fun to play because of how ridiculous his pressure is with aerials and grabs.



1. Sheik is female. Sheik is Zelda in disguise.
2. She can kill pretty well actually, she just needs harder reads, and her bouncing fish kills quite early. And even though her fair does like 2% it is still one of the best moves in the game due to its low lag. You could really just fair someone to death. She can edge guard pretty easily with just fair and kills with a well aimed bouncing fish. Trust me, a good Sheik wins against anything because yah know, best character in the game. Pretty much Rosalina is the only one who can even moderately deal with her (assuming both are equal skill level like it is assumed in a tier list)

EDIT: Sheik had low lag and nearly everything. You can pretty much only punish on hard reads on a good sheik.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 24, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> 1. Sheik is female. Sheik is Zelda in disguise.
> 2. She can kill pretty well actually, she just needs harder reads, and her bouncing fish kills quite early. And even though her fair does like 2% it is still one of the best moves in the game due to its low lag. You could really just fair someone to death. She can edge guard pretty easily with just fair and kills with a well aimed bouncing fish. Trust me, a good Sheik wins against anything because yah know, best character in the game. Pretty much Rosalina is the only one who can even moderately deal with her (assuming both are equal skill level like it is assumed in a tier list)
> 
> EDIT: Sheik had low lag and nearly everything. You can pretty much only punish on hard reads on a good sheik.


yea i know about that stuff since i play shiek pretty decently. The last time we played my shiek mostly one against your characters X3. Also killing with gimps is a good way to get kills. Though i love punishing air dodges after throws with up-b's. Also in terms of match-ups i think there are some other characters who don't too poorly against shiek. Mainly those with good kill moves and decently fast. Pretty sure sonic also does good against shiek but idk for sure.

Also the "character" shiek is a male, the person playing the role of shiek is zelda who is a female.  there is a gender difference between the character and actor acting as that character. Kind of like how Juilet in Romeo and Juilet was a female even when played by a male actor. That's I view the situation of their genders.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 24, 2015)

Nah, Shiek is if Zelda went full tumblr.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 24, 2015)

If anyone wants to have some casual matches, I've been itching to play you guys. [noparse][/noparse] I'd be happy to join the free for all too, if you needed another player.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jul 25, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea i know about that stuff since i play shiek pretty decently. The last time we played my shiek mostly one against your characters X3. Also killing with gimps is a good way to get kills. Though i love punishing air dodges after throws with up-b's. Also in terms of match-ups i think there are some other characters who don't too poorly against shiek. Mainly those with good kill moves and decently fast. Pretty sure sonic also does good against shiek but idk for sure.
> 
> Also the "character" shiek is a male, the person playing the role of shiek is zelda who is a female.  there is a gender difference between the character and actor acting as that character. Kind of like how Juilet in Romeo and Juilet was a female even when played by a male actor. That's I view the situation of their genders.



Yeah you did. But remember that was the first time I had ever fought Sheik (I get rekt by anyone at least decently using a character well if I have never fought the character before) And also remember that was like 5 months ago and I am significantly better than the last time we played. Sheik also kinda shits on Villager pretty hard. Man I wish you had a Wii U so we could play again.

Sheik actually has no bad match ups, and pretty much no weaknesses. Also Up B can easily be jumped away from, and why air dodge the fair if it is a true combo anyways. So instead, DI away so Sheik simply doesn't get as many fairs. And at high percents you can just jump out because it won't be a true combo anymore.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 25, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Yeah you did. But remember that was the first time I had ever fought Sheik (I get rekt by anyone at least decently using a character well if I have never fought the character before) And also remember that was like 5 months ago and I am significantly better than the last time we played. Sheik also kinda shits on Villager pretty hard. Man I wish you had a Wii U so we could play again.
> 
> Sheik actually has no bad match ups, and pretty much no weaknesses. Also Up B can easily be jumped away from, and why air dodge the fair if it is a true combo anyways. So instead, DI away so Sheik simply doesn't get as many fairs. And at high percents you can just jump out because it won't be a true combo anymore.


 
yea i wish i had a wii u also so i could play it more. but yea jumping and DIing away is how to deal with shieks grab stuff.
Also i was more so talking about match-ups that could be even against shiek, not bad ones.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jul 25, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea i wish i had a wii u also so i could play it more. but yea jumping and DIing away is how to deal with shieks grab stuff.
> Also i was more so talking about match-ups that could be even against shiek, not bad ones.



About even? Rosalina for sure. I think Sheik has an advantage over pretty much everyone else. But if anyone else had a real chance it would definitely be one of the other top tiers besides Luigi.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 25, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> About even? Rosalina for sure. I think Sheik has an advantage over pretty much everyone else. But if anyone else had a real chance it would definitely be one of the other top tiers besides Luigi.


yea i was thinking luigi cause of how much drastically better his killpower is and how his speed is good enough to keep up with shiek. also him sliding may help getting out of her pressure more. I would also think pikachu and sonic would be evenish against shiek, but i don't know much about either of those characters.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2015)

Grr.  Usually I can blaze through All-Star on Normal mode, but for Fox it took four tries.  Two of them were practically SDs, too (I apparently have a gift for Fire Foxing Fox _just_ off the edge of the stage).


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 26, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Grr.  Usually I can blaze through All-Star on Normal mode, but for Fox it took four tries.  Two of them were practically SDs, too (I apparently have a gift for Fire Foxing Fox _just_ off the edge of the stage).



You use Fire Fox as an attack?


----------



## Weiss (Jul 26, 2015)

You guys wanna watch a animator of Project M animate while dealing with some ridiculous fans? Live. http://t.co/BT814KvvMl


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 26, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Grr.  Usually I can blaze through All-Star on Normal mode, but for Fox it took four tries.  Two of them were practically SDs, too (I apparently have a gift for Fire Foxing Fox _just_ off the edge of the stage).


in any instance you even think about using up-b as an attack just use side-b instead since if you do it offstage you can just get back on. Just a general rule, never use a characters up-b as an attack.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 26, 2015)

I dunno I use Fire Fox rather well as an attack you just gotta pay attention to how much ground you cover and the distance you go. Not too hard.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jul 26, 2015)

Duke, Skybound, and/or Eggdodger we must lay down the smackdown again sometime, we've each only played each other only once (and SBT and I didn't go one match without lag :c ), and it's been a while since we did.

I'll be busy most of today unfortunately, but I think it'd be good to get together again sometime soon.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm available almost every day so feel free to hit me up whenever. I do have an unpredictable schedule, though.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 26, 2015)

Who's all here? I would like to get good with Ike?


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2015)

Eggdodger said:


> You use Fire Fox as an attack?


Sometimes.  I'm totally aware of the risks already, but I do love its ability to hit multiple times.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 26, 2015)

Twisting Fox is hope is how Wolf's will be when he comes back. That move oh... <3
You guys would hate me more.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jul 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> yea i was thinking luigi cause of how much drastically better his killpower is and how his speed is good enough to keep up with shiek. also him sliding may help getting out of her pressure more. I would also think pikachu and sonic would be evenish against shiek, but i don't know much about either of those characters.



Sheik shits on Luigi. She can needle camp Luigi easily, her fair just beats or everything and the sliding actually hurts Luigi. Sheik zones Luigi out too easily. Sheik doesn't beat Pikachu as bad as Weegee but still is good against him and Sonic both.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jul 28, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Duke, Skybound, and/or Eggdodger we must lay down the smackdown again sometime, we've each only played each other only once (and SBT and I didn't go one match without lag :c ), and it's been a while since we did.
> 
> I'll be busy most of today unfortunately, but I think it'd be good to get together again sometime soon.



I am free most of the time. Aah it's great being a teenager on summer vacation.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jul 28, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Twisting Fox is hope is how Wolf's will be when he comes back. That move oh... <3
> You guys would hate me more.



That move... Without equipment (if I recall correctly you use equipment -10 respect points if you do) that move kills at like 60 with only moderate rage. I'm so glad EVO is over, now most places are banning customs because of moves like Twisting Fox, villagers who ledge camp, Kong the last dongbender, and much more.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 28, 2015)

Okay it may feel good but Twisting Fox is super punishable due to predictability haha.
Its Aether like in that aspect. Your opponent should know what's up.
So yeah somebody, plz, help me kill MegaMan with Ike or Samus (not ZS). c:


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 28, 2015)

pretty sure twisting fox is much less punishble than aether and has a much better reward than aether.

Also i hope customs stay since they add way more interesting things. Also prety sure that villager thing got nerfed in a patch, along with it actually not winning any big tournament by itself (pretty sure the poeple who used it didn't even win the tourneys they revealed it at and had to also rely on diddy to get to top 8  ). Also wind donkey kong is pretty cool and not redliulously good. none of those thigns you mentioned made it to top 8 at evo.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 28, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> pretty sure twisting fox is much less punishble than aether and has a much better reward than aether.
> 
> Also i hope customs stay since they add way more interesting things. Also prety sure that villager thing got nerfed in a patch, along with it actually not winning any big tournament by itself (pretty sure the poeple who used it didn't even win the tourneys they revealed it at and had to also rely on diddy to get to top 8  ). Also wind donkey kong is pretty cool and not redliulously good. none of those thigns you mentioned made it to top 8 at evo.


Wasn't an actual comparison. They work very much differently. I was referring to the start up. Someone should be able to see what's going to happen next.

And yeah, FSmash for Villager feels it was. Could be just me though.

Did we ZS Samus at all in Evo Skully?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 28, 2015)

I wasn't talking about f-smash i was more so talking about his stalling stuff like his sprout has a much less time out now.
and yes ZS samus is considered one of the best characters. which is great since Wii Fit Trainer is prolly one of her worst match-ups :3
[video=youtube;lprQR0AJmXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lprQR0AJmXo[/video]


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Jul 29, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> pretty sure twisting fox is much less punishble than aether and has a much better reward than aether.
> 
> Also i hope customs stay since they add way more interesting things. Also prety sure that villager thing got nerfed in a patch, along with it actually not winning any big tournament by itself (pretty sure the poeple who used it didn't even win the tourneys they revealed it at and had to also rely on diddy to get to top 8  ). Also wind donkey kong is pretty cool and not redliulously good. none of those thigns you mentioned made it to top 8 at evo.



Villager's recovery just got changed so that it has fuel like R.O.B. the camping at ledge was not changed and the nerf wasn't as severe as you think.

Villager's Fsmash is unchanged.

Diddy got nerfed twice. He is no longer top 10. So relying on Diddy is no longer an argument. And all the top players want customs banned too, regardless of them winning.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> I wasn't talking about f-smash i was more so talking about his stalling stuff like his sprout has a much less time out now.
> and yes ZS samus is considered one of the best characters. which is great since Wii Fit Trainer is prolly one of her worst match-ups :3
> [video=youtube;lprQR0AJmXo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lprQR0AJmXo[/video]


I don't think WFT sucks that bad. I mean she's not great but better than Olimar.
I might be two updates behind, been a while since I've touched Villager until yesterday.


----------



## Achoral (Jul 29, 2015)

Apparently, next update adding tournament mode will come on July 31st. 
(Along with paid Mii costumes and N64 stages DLC)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2015)

I love that the widely regarded 'most popular ballot character' is getting in as a Mii costume instead, there is so much salt right now


----------



## Achoral (Jul 29, 2015)

Capcom kind of did the same with Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 ballot characters.

"Venom ? Nah, Spiderman 3 movie was just released, it'll confuse players."
"Cyclops ? Nah, 



Spoiler



he died in XMen 3


."
"Gambit ? Nah, he doesn't look the same in the Xmen movie, that'll confuse players."
"MegaMan ? LOL"
"Phoenix Wright ? Oh, finally a character we can add !"

Though I didn't expect the Chrom troll from the trailer was not enough salty for Nintendo.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 29, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I love that the widely regarded 'most popular ballot character' is getting in as a Mii costume instead, there is so much salt right now


Which one, the Inklings?


----------



## Vineheart01 (Jul 29, 2015)

Not sure how people can say "most popular ballot character" when the stats are hidden. We only know what was voted for during a timeframe someone was tracking it. Outside that its simply looking at people's wishlists.

Im still rootin for Krystal or King K. Rool to get in. KKR would be great because he adds another heavyweight and depending on which of his forms they pick from he could be totally unique and fresh, or a semi-DK clone with a different neutral B which would kinda blow. And Krystal because...ok do i really need to explain my Krystal fandom on a furry forum lol. I mean, aside from finally a Starfox character that ISNT a Fox clone (they would have to severely break her character to make her a Fox clone)


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 29, 2015)

Vineheart01 said:


> Not sure how people can say "most popular ballot character" when the stats are hidden. We only know what was voted for during a timeframe someone was tracking it. Outside that its simply looking at people's wishlists.


I do wonder when Nintendo they will give us _any_ hint about the billions of votes they've received....


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2015)

Stratadrake said:


> Which one, the Inklings?


K. Rool

Of course no one can say for sure, but, at least among GameFAQs users he's considered the most popular choice. This has been reinforced by user-made polls. Wolf is also a popular choice, but many people expect him to make it regardless of the poll results.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 29, 2015)

I would be content with Dark Samus but that's very unlikely. 0.01% chance.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2015)

Wolf, Snake and Simon are the ones who are going to be in.


----------



## Achoral (Jul 30, 2015)

Mii costume of Lloyd from Tales of Symphonia confirmed.
https://twitter.com/SmashBrosJP/status/626649810884390912


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2015)

Achoral said:


> Mii costume of Lloyd from Tales of Symphonia confirmed.
> https://twitter.com/SmashBrosJP/status/626649810884390912


http://vocaroo.com/i/s1t9tn7YGFi8


----------



## Weiss (Jul 30, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Wolf, Snake and Simon are the ones who are going to be in.



Snake is unlikely due to the Kojima/Konami issue.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2015)

Weiss said:


> Snake is unlikely due to the Kojima/Konami issue.


Konami themselves want Snake in.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 30, 2015)

Perhaps there is hope.
If he gets in, right next to Wolf, I'll have characters I can got gud with.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 31, 2015)

yay first tourney and first win

I enjoy the idea of quick tournaments, but man, the lag was godawful.


----------



## Achoral (Jul 31, 2015)

Balance changes.

http://smashboards.com/threads/tournament-mode-1-1-0-community-patch-notes.412130/

Ness can use his meteor again. Maybe.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

Jeez, that's sort of a lot, isn't it? Too bad you didn't get that dodging mechanics overhaul you wanted.

I'm glad they removed Fox's jab combo, that was silly.

Also I hope Nintendo realizes how disappointing they are for making two new remixes that are just taken from songs that are already in the game.


----------



## Hewge (Jul 31, 2015)

I've come to the conclusion that; I suck at fighting games!

Question; are slower characters like bowser/charizard really worth trying to excel at in Smash Bros? Or if you're good, can still perform really well with anything? 
I'm asking because I'm used to scenarios where whatever isn't _"optimal"_, basically is not worth any attention. I'm also totally noob to this game _#noshame_


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I've come to the conclusion that; I suck at fighting games!
> 
> Question; are slower characters like bowser/charizard really worth trying to excel at in Smash Bros? Or if you're good, can still perform really well with anything?
> I'm asking because I'm used to scenarios where whatever isn't _"optimal"_, basically is not worth any attention. I'm also totally noob to this game _#noshame_


Looking three posts above you should give you the answer to that


----------



## Hewge (Jul 31, 2015)

o

How often do any of you guys participate in tournaments, anyways? How many have any of you won?!


----------



## Achoral (Jul 31, 2015)

Hewge said:


> How often do any of you guys participate in tournaments, anyways? How many have any of you won?!


I used to be a tournament host in France/Switzerland for Brawl. 
I won a tournament only once in a university, but there weren't any big good player. I also won a 2v2 and a low tier event. In Smash bros I was more famous as a tourney host rather than as a player.

I won a BlazBlue and Guilty Gear tournament once too. Never reached top10 in a Street Fighter tournament though, despite it now being the game I spend most time on.


Bowser can be good, Charizard and Dedede are trickier to play though, you might get a lot of trouble against fast character like Sheik and Falcon.


Also, Mii Swordfighter has now an infinite.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEgVOpJMWv4


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I've come to the conclusion that; I suck at fighting games!
> 
> Question; are slower characters like bowser/charizard really worth trying to excel at in Smash Bros? Or if you're good, can still perform really well with anything?
> I'm asking because I'm used to scenarios where whatever isn't _"optimal"_, basically is not worth any attention. I'm also totally noob to this game _#noshame_


 at the point you're at the character really doesn't matter since most of your problems are related to how you play and not the character you're playing. 
The game is balanced enough that you can use any character and excel with. This isn't a scenario where whatever isn't optimal isn't worth using. It's much more a player thing. Once you start getting top 8s at community tourneys of a decent size (30-40 entrants) then you can start thinking about your characters. Till then use who you have fun with because if you don't have fun you won't be playing long enough to get good. Also using the best characters is poor for learning how to get better because you will learn some poor habits and rely on them as a crutch as opposed to get better.
Also in terms of tournies i sort of grew up on them, going to tourneys for most all of brawls life span. At my best i was around top 15 in my region (new england). I haven't gotten a chance to go to any smash 4 tournies cause jobs and work stuff. also i only have the 3ds version. In terms of winning i have won a bunch at my college when i was going there but those i don't count that much because the college group was much weaker than the smash community, though by my final years i managed to get a couple poeple to my level in some of the smash games.


ALL THOSE WII FIT BUFFS UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH <3
*Deep Breathing Intensifies*


----------



## Kleric (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm available for some matches on the Wii U if anyone else is. 
NNID is MrOrdun if you aren't already friends with me.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 31, 2015)

I'd be down but I kinda have plans with other friends. I'm sorry. </3



Hewge said:


> I've come to the conclusion that; I suck at fighting games!
> 
> Question; are slower characters like bowser/charizard really worth trying to excel at in Smash Bros? Or if you're good, can still perform really well with anything?
> I'm asking because I'm used to scenarios where whatever isn't _"optimal"_, basically is not worth any attention. I'm also totally noob to this game _#noshame_



Alastair covered it perfectly. If there's one thing I have to add, it's that Charizard and Bowser feel very similar so you're bound to be good with both if you decide to put the time into getting better with one. Bowser is better played defensively whereas Charizard is more about muscling your way in. Charizard does take more work and prediction, but he has great  edge-guarding options (I'll go as far as to say he has the BEST  edge-guarding thanks to Flamethrower and his neutral air/forward air). A majority of the cast is at your mercy when you get them off the stage. 

Bowser has the hitboxes to make players think twice about approaching you. Charizard is better, though. This is a factual opinion. 


As for tournaments, I don't join many except if I'm bored and looking for a good challenge. I don't usually play to win, but I am capable of winning. There's not many tournaments around my area, if any at all, though I do make it an effort to join the Smash tournaments at Further Confusion when it comes around. I won last year's Wii U tournament, and got to the finals in the Brawl tournament the year prior. I plan on winning the next one!


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jul 31, 2015)

Im always up for a good game. 

3DS: 3265-5054-3773
Wii U: The_Enigmatic

Unfortunately, I am away from my Wii U for the time being.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

If Kleric or anyone else wants to, I'm available for Smash Bros for the rest of the day! I just got the new DLC stages. I also bought the Lloyd and Black Knight costumes, they're the only ones I've purchased so far. 

I was wondering why the chakram move felt so much better to use! So it became completely and utterly broken, awesome!


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm going to get the 3ds version of the game soon....though quick question, are the DLC also included with the 3ds version or can you only get the DLC for the WiiU?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jul 31, 2015)

SirRob said:


> If Kleric or anyone else wants to, I'm available  for Smash Bros for the rest of the day! I just got the new DLC stages. I  also bought the Lloyd and Black Knight costumes, they're the only ones  I've purchased so far.
> 
> I was wondering why the chakram move felt so much better to use! So it became completely and utterly broken, awesome!



Let us fight. Like old times.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

Do you have your Wii U now, or is your 3DS able to connect properly?



Shadow Jaeger said:


> I'm going to get the 3ds version of the game soon....though quick question, are the DLC also included with the 3ds version or can you only get the DLC for the WiiU?


Yes, you can get all the DLC for the 3DS version too. Only difference is that the DLC stages don't have extra songs in them.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Jul 31, 2015)

Well, I should have tested it before I posted... The net is better here but not good enough to game. Sorry Rob. 

I'll get you next time... next time...


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

That's okay. There is no rush.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2015)

Speaking of bad wifi, How's your's rob?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

Mine's been a lot more stable.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Mine's been a lot more stable.


I'll play you later on day, alright?


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

Did you mean later on today, or later one day? :S


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'd love to play with you guys on Wii U. Hopefully the lag won't ruin it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Did you mean later on today, or later one day? :S


later on today. 

Or what's left of it.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

Well just so long as today doesn't turn into tomorrow, haha...


----------



## Weiss (Jul 31, 2015)

[video]https://t.co/qFEURpVnm4[/video]

Meta game right? These are just some of my issues.
Why is she ignored so much?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 31, 2015)

Weiss said:


> [video]https://t.co/qFEURpVnm4[/video]
> 
> Meta game right? These are just some of my issues.
> Why is she ignored so much?


No, not meta game. The meta game isn't what determines how good or bad a character. the meta game is what characters are being used and why. The meta game goes beyond what is in the game and includes other factors beyond just how good that character is, thus is being _meta_. There are times and games where the best character isn't the most popular one in the Meta. Meta game includes things like what characters are being played a lot and how certain characters do against the ones mainly played. 

I guess i will try to make an example of a meta game situation. Character A is objectively better than Character B, but Character B is used more because Character C is very popular and Character A doesn't have a good match-up against them while Character B has a great match-up against Character C. That video didn't talk about any factors or show anything beyond some silly flaws of samus, so it really has nothing to do with the meta game.

That video showcases some of the small things as to why she's ingored. janky hitboxes and not great kill power. but there are prolly other things that are wrong with her.


TLDR: Meta game is about how popular a character is an why in a competitive scene. Meta Game is NOT how good or bad a character is.


----------



## Weiss (Jul 31, 2015)

I learned today. God damn it.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well just so long as today doesn't turn into tomorrow, haha...


Okay, I'm getting ready.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

Alright, I'll be on. You can make the room.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2015)

Topic theme 

[video=youtube;ik1Mr1jJwzM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik1Mr1jJwzM[/video]

Skull barring two things at once was awesome.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

Good games, customs is fun. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 31, 2015)

I think I'm getting better.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2015)

We have not played in so long I really cannot compare

You are doing things right, though


----------



## Weiss (Aug 1, 2015)

What's up with Ike's aerial Quick Draw? Sometimes it covers entire freaking stages in such short charging periods. Like Lucario's Extreme Speed at 166%. Is it just me?


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Aug 1, 2015)

Hewge said:


> o
> 
> How often do any of you guys participate in tournaments, anyways? How many have any of you won?!



I've recently started going to tournaments. I've gone to two so far. My first I got 25th out of 101 and my second I got 13th out of 64.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Aug 1, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I've come to the conclusion that; I suck at fighting games!
> 
> Question; are slower characters like bowser/charizard really worth trying to excel at in Smash Bros? Or if you're good, can still perform really well with anything?
> I'm asking because I'm used to scenarios where whatever isn't _"optimal"_, basically is not worth any attention. I'm also totally noob to this game _#noshame_



Slow doesn't always mean bad. Luigi had shitty run speed but is 3rd best in the game. Heavy doesn't always mean bad either, nor does being big. Those do factor in but frame data (how fast moves are) and match ups really decide on how good or bad a character is.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> Slow doesn't always mean bad. Luigi had shitty run speed but is 3rd best in the game. Heavy doesn't always mean bad either, nor does being big. Those do factor in but frame data (how fast moves are) and match ups really decide on how good or bad a character is.


3 things.

-It's all about skill from the player.
-The play style of character.
-How well the player can adapt with that character.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Aug 2, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> 3 things.
> 
> -It's all about skill from the player.
> -The play style of character.
> -How well the player can adapt with that character.



That too. But that doesn't decide the tier list. I'm not sure if you are responding to the part about frame data but if you are tier lists assume players are of equal skill, everyone knows all the characters aren't equal in any fighting game, and tier lists do matter. A tier list is like a guideline for which character you would have an easier time winning with. You can go in with Sheik and win with little effort but if you go in with Jigglypuff or Charizard you have to be on point all the time. Of course when skill does factor in a good Charizard can beat a bad Sheik but in the case where both the Charizard and the Sheik are good, Sheik will most a large majority of those battles simply because Sheik is the stronger character. Smash 4 does have a very close balance but there are pretty obvious top tiers but everyone else on the list are a bit up in the air in terms of placement and no one has a clear idea of who should be mid or low tier and no one knows exactly who the worst character is, especially with all these balance patches.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 2, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> That too. But that doesn't decide the tier list. I'm not sure if you are responding to the part about frame data but if you are tier lists assume players are of equal skill, everyone knows all the characters aren't equal in any fighting game, and tier lists do matter. A tier list is like a guideline for which character you would have an easier time winning with. You can go in with Sheik and win with little effort but if you go in with Jigglypuff or Charizard you have to be on point all the time. Of course when skill does factor in a good Charizard can beat a bad Sheik but in the case where both the Charizard and the Sheik are good, Sheik will most a large majority of those battles simply because Sheik is the stronger character. Smash 4 does have a very close balance but there are pretty obvious top tiers but everyone else on the list are a bit up in the air in terms of placement and no one has a clear idea of who should be mid or low tier and no one knows exactly who the worst character is, especially with all these balance patches.


that's not quiet how it works. there's match-ups also to factor.
For example zero suit samus is much better than wii fit trainer but in that match-up WFT will win a lot more of the times because it's a stupidly bad match-up for ZSS and if both players where equally skilled wii fit trainer will win most of the time.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 2, 2015)

Say, Is there any good charts for this match ups?


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 2, 2015)

if there is check smash boards, however cause of the recent patch things are in flux. also for specific chracters check their respective sections of the forum on smashboards.
all a video of all of wii fit trainers buffs in their magnificent glory.
[video=youtube;4015e8kbop0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4015e8kbop0[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Aug 2, 2015)

Trying out the tournament mode was a bad idea, ha ha. I wish there was a weenie mode where you could play cooperatively with strangers and beat up level 1 CPUs.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 2, 2015)

Disregard. Had it, lost it.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Aug 3, 2015)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> if there is check smash boards, however cause of the recent patch things are in flux. also for specific chracters check their respective sections of the forum on smashboards.
> all a video of all of wii fit trainers buffs in their magnificent glory.
> [video=youtube;4015e8kbop0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4015e8kbop0[/video]



The meta is still too young to have all the match ups down pack, especially with all the balance patches making changes.

I wish I could play Wii Twerk Trainer without being terrible at her, she is a fun character. I'm happy she got buffs and I kinda want to learn to play her.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2015)

DukeTheHusky said:


> I wish I could play Wii Twerk Trainer without being terrible at her, she is a fun character. I'm happy she got buffs and I kinda want to learn to play her.


shes fun but a wicked hard character to use. not having a combo throw really sucks. but i'm glad i main her~


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 4, 2015)

been hella of a long time since I last played a smash game with anyone here


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2015)

Well I am always up for a Smash match if you're interested. I mean, sometimes.


----------



## Ieono (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm free tonight on the Wii U. My NID is Uberaffe.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey! I'll add you. My trigger finger's all twitchy, I think I need this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 4, 2015)

I would get on but currently due to working as a dishwasher I have damaged hands and joints, but I should be good either tomorrow or thursday to smash before losing the usage of my hands from working friday to sunday.

Oh my Nintendo Id is Folseh


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 4, 2015)

my main offline training partner plays peach and i figured out a super useful thing when fighting peach. Whenever she throws you and down throws if you DI up and jump after you will get out of any follow ups she has. though some faster faller characters may still get hit by stuff.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2015)

Verin Asper said:


> I would get on but currently due to working as a dishwasher I have damaged hands and joints, but I should be good either tomorrow or thursday to smash before losing the usage of my hands from working friday to sunday.
> 
> Oh my Nintendo Id is Folseh


Ouch, sounds painful. Tomorrow/Thursday would be good for me, too.



Alastair Snowpaw said:


> though some faster faller characters may still get hit by stuff.


fml


----------



## Ieono (Aug 4, 2015)

Crap, I had to go to the store. I'm on now for a bit. Thanks for adding me, SirRob!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2015)

Okay, let's play! You can set the rules however you like.


----------



## Ieono (Aug 4, 2015)

That was fun! As you can see, I still suck.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2015)

Good matches! I thought you were good!


----------



## Ieono (Aug 4, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Good matches! I thought you were good!



You're too kind. Your ability to whoop my ass with virtually any character is quite astounding!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2015)

Smash Bros is my favorite game, I put too much time into it to not be good to people whose favorite game isn't Smash Bros. :V


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 4, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Smash Bros is my favorite game, I put too much time into it to not be good to people whose favorite game isn't Smash Bros. :V



I really want to fight you now. I need a good challenge.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 4, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> I really want to fight you now. I need a good challenge.


Nah, I literally just got on For Glory and lost like seven times in a row. Puts things into perspective, haha


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 4, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Nah, I literally just got on For Glory and lost like seven times in a row. Puts things into perspective, haha



I know what you mean. I just get obliterated every match because there's always more than one Ness or Lucas in each game. Ã—_Ã—


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2015)

The guy who played me in For Glory (I was playing the same guy the whole time) added me to his friend list, saying I "was cool, unlike most For Glory players"

He has no idea how salty I was


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;y8_gvrTy_bk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8_gvrTy_bk[/video]

Getting this song was a bitch.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 5, 2015)

SirRob, I want to play against you again sometime! I miss that.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2015)

We can play anytime, mister eggbird.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Aug 5, 2015)

Well I've went and done what I didn't think I'd do and signed up last month to compete in a (wifi) tourney this weekend =P It'll be my first real tourney and it has 50 entrants, so naturally I've got the jitters. I've been working on my playstyle a little bit and have been practicing with some other 'Cario mains (some are even top Lucario players, but I haven't sparred with any of _them_ yet unfortunately :c ) and some friends that are tourney-goers on another message board. Wish me luck c:

And SBT, Eggdodger and Duke sorry I haven't gotten back with y'all about playing. About the time I mentioned it a while back a whole freaking butt load of unexpected things happened irl (including a family tragedy) and I wasn't available or in the mood to play hard for a while :c But hopefully we can get together again soon before school starts.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Aug 6, 2015)

ssb4lucariofan said:


> Well I've went and done what I didn't think I'd do and signed up last month to compete in a (wifi) tourney this weekend =P It'll be my first real tourney and it has 50 entrants, so naturally I've got the jitters. I've been working on my playstyle a little bit and have been practicing with some other 'Cario mains (some are even top Lucario players, but I haven't sparred with any of _them_ yet unfortunately :c ) and some friends that are tourney-goers on another message board. Wish me luck c:
> 
> And SBT, Eggdodger and Duke sorry I haven't gotten back with y'all about playing. About the time I mentioned it a while back a whole freaking butt load of unexpected things happened irl (including a family tragedy) and I wasn't available or in the mood to play hard for a while :c But hopefully we can get together again soon before school starts.



WiFi never beats locals.  Offline is so much faster and feels so much better and easier to do ATs. But Offline or Wifi, just have fun and treat it like it's friendlies and you'll be fine. If you worry too much you don't do as well, I learned that the hard way at my first tournament.

I will definitely play you again, I need some serious practice in the Lucario match up. I just don't understand him at all. XD He moves so slow, but then has low lag on so much stuff. 

I haven't been playing all to much Smash either, Splatoon has caught much of my attention. There was a huge update just a few hours ago and competitive Splatoon is now a thing so I had been preparing for this update for the past few weeks. The very first Splatoon tournament starts Friday.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 6, 2015)

its a sad day when I play Lil mac and folk forget one of his moves have invincibility frames...
yea thats how I won that Sudden death...


----------



## Ieono (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone still awake out there? Hehe, I wanna play.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Aug 8, 2015)

Tourney starts later today; mixture of hype and "eeeesomeonehelpme" xP Just gotta remember to breathe =P

Planning to record my matches; will upload them later. Hope I don't make an idiot of myself haha.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2015)

I'm going to devour you.
Wario man.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Aug 8, 2015)

GUYS. GUYS.

I WON. I FREAKING WON MY FIRST EVER SMASH BROS TOURNEY AKJDFHSKJFDSALKJS AURAGASM TO THE MAX

I'm so happy right now ;____; I recorded all my matches; gonna upload them all to my channel later.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Weiss (Aug 8, 2015)

I've witnessed ya'll grow while I'm just here, a fat man in yellow.


----------



## smb3master (Aug 9, 2015)

> GUYS. GUYS.
> 
> I WON. I FREAKING WON MY FIRST EVER SMASH BROS TOURNEY AKJDFHSKJFDSALKJS AURAGASM TO THE MAX
> 
> I'm so happy right now ;____; I recorded all my matches; gonna upload them all to my channel later.


Congrats man, it's been so long since I've been in a Smash tourney, let alone won one.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 12, 2015)

Why hasn't any free-for-alls happened yet!?


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Why hasn't any free-for-alls happened yet!?



I know right? If anyone wants to, or is available to play sometime, I 'd love to join. My Nintendo ID is RedHusky97.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2015)

You should set a date, Terror! I can play now for an hour or two, if Frost or anyone else is still here. : )


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> You should set a date, Terror! I can play now for an hour or two, if Frost or anyone else is still here. : )



Sure, I'm up for a few matches if you still are.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2015)

Okay, you're on! You can set the rules however you like!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2015)

I am unable to join the room. : S

How about I make a room instead?


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

Sounds good.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2015)

Are you having connection problems?


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah, it's very sporadic though.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2015)

Did you want to keep playing then, or do you wanna try some other time?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm down for tomorrow if people are free, or maybe Friday cause Friday is the best for lazy days. I am playing now, but it's with friends and we already had this day planned. 

My ID is SkyboundTerror (amazing, I know) for those who want to add me.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Did you want to keep playing then, or do you wanna try some other time?



We can try one more time. It was fun while it wasn't lagging at least.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> I'm down for tomorrow if people are free, or maybe Friday cause Friday is the best for lazy days. I am playing now, but it's with friends and we already had this day planned.
> 
> My ID is SkyboundTerror (amazing, I know) for those who want to add me.


I'm good for tomorrow or Friday too. : ) Especially if it's around this time. 



FrostHusky81 said:


> We can try one more time. It was fun while it wasn't lagging at least.


I'm having fun too! It's only a problem when we get disconnected.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 12, 2015)

Smashing? Smashing!


----------



## smb3master (Aug 12, 2015)

Can't say I'm nearly as good as I used to be, but I'd be happy to play some games sometime.
My ID is smb3master. (same thing I use on everything)


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

SirRob said:


> I'm good for tomorrow or Friday too. : ) Especially if it's around this time.
> 
> I'm having fun too! It's only a problem when we get disconnected.



Holy crap, it's almost unplayable right now. Maybe some other time? It showed that you were on a one bar connection for me. It's most likely a problem on my end though. Anyways those were some good games, I think we were pretty evenly matched!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 12, 2015)

FrostHusky81 said:


> Holy crap, it's almost unplayable right now. Maybe some other time? It showed that you were on a one bar connection for me. It's most likely a problem on my end though. Anyways those were some good games, I think we were pretty evenly matched!


It must be, my matches in With Anyone have been decent with lag. Yes, I think we're close to evenly matched too (I think you edge me out, just a bit!), good games!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay, For Glory is pissing me off. Time to quit.


----------



## MrRazot (Aug 16, 2015)

I would probably smash everyone here, but an average ping of 1200ms to the USA really cuts back back on a smooth fight.
Also my 3DS has no charge so whatever


----------



## Zahros (Aug 17, 2015)

I hope the NX has a ethernet port without the need of an adapter, then I wouldn't lag out so much :c


----------



## Joybit (Aug 17, 2015)

Zahros said:


> I hope the NX has a ethernet port without the need of an adapter, then I wouldn't lag out so much :c


Seconded, the only thing I _genuinely_ don't like about the Wii U is a lack of built-in ethernet.  One of the reasons that my Wii U is the only system with a USB Hub hooked up.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 17, 2015)

and thats why my wiiU sits RIGHT ON TOP OF THE WIRELESS


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2015)

I was feeling like crap and I was angry so I figured I'd play my favorite game to relax. But how the &#*$ am I supposed to de-stress when all I **@#ing do is lose. I haven't won a SINGLE tournament yet, not the casual ones, not the small ones, NONE of them. And of course I'm gonna #&*@ing ruin my sleep schedule over this because I can't accept being a piece of @$&#


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2015)

I've grown really use to losing in streaks now due to I do main Lil Mac but losing teaches me things about other characters which I take to another fight


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2015)

Yeah and all that stuff you learned is tossed out the window every month due to balance patches

Not to mention it's pretty much impossible to learn how to fight custom characters with equipment


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 18, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Yeah and all that stuff you learned is tossed out the window every month due to balance patches
> 
> Not to mention it's pretty much impossible to learn how to fight custom characters with equipment



Very true now that I think about it. Just try to adapt as well as you're able.

 All I see online in 1v1's are Ryu's though. I'm getting tired of it.


----------



## Sylox (Aug 18, 2015)

Can't wait till I get the new 3ds. I'm getting the new SSB and I guess I'll get a Pokemon game as well.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm thinking of going from Wii U smash to 3DS. Is that a good idea? I'm guessing it's not, but I think you guys can help me, so go ahead.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> I'm thinking of going from Wii U smash to 3DS. Is that a good idea? I'm guessing it's not, but I think you guys can help me, so go ahead.


What do you mean by going from? Are you selling your Wii U copy and buying the 3DS version instead? I recommend sticking with the Wii U version, because while the idea of playing on the go sounds fun, the single player is really nothing. You might as well get a dedicated single player experience instead.



FrostHusky81 said:


> Very true now that I think about it. Just try to adapt as well as you're able.
> 
> All I see online in 1v1's are Ryu's though. I'm getting tired of it.


I do try to adapt, and I still suck. 
I see everything in 1v1 For Glory. And I lose to literally all of it. It sickens me because the people who play on For Glory aren't even competitive players, because those people play locally. No one takes For Glory as a serious competitive platform and I _still_ can't do well in it.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 18, 2015)

SirRob said:


> What do you mean by going from? Are you selling your Wii U copy and buying the 3DS version instead? I recommend sticking with the Wii U version, because while the idea of playing on the go sounds fun, the single player is really nothing. You might as well get a dedicated single player experience instead.
> 
> I do try to adapt, and I still suck.
> I see everything in 1v1 For Glory. And I lose to literally all of it. It sickens me because the people who play on For Glory aren't even competitive players, because those people play locally. No one takes For Glory as a serious competitive platform and I _still_ can't do well in it.



Ah, I see. I hope things get better for you, I know that feeling all too well. Gets me real frustrated sometimes.

But hey, if you ever want to try battling again, I'm game.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2015)

Eh... please don't be understanding about my outbursts, that makes it awkward. : )

I'm always up to play with friends. It's a completely different experience when you know the person and there's mutual respect. I won't have Smash on me for a couple days though.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 18, 2015)

Maybe try picking up a different character that you normally wouldn't pick?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 18, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Maybe try picking up a different character that you normally wouldn't pick?



Like Peach or Jigglypuff.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 18, 2015)

Honestly I should try picking up every character and learn their intricacies. That way I can better defend myself against whoever I'm up against. But that's a pretty massive time investment. I did do that with Ike, though.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 18, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Honestly I should try picking up every character and learn their intricacies. That way I can better defend myself against whoever I'm up against. But that's a pretty massive time investment. I did do that with Ike, though.



I can train you in the ways of every character... once I get back home. ;_; I miss my wii u


----------



## Luca (Aug 18, 2015)

I only know how to play Samus, Bowser, Capt. Falcon and Mewtwo. I just wish it were easier to main Samus. :c


----------



## Ieono (Aug 18, 2015)

Luca said:


> I only know how to play Samus, Bowser, Capt. Falcon and Mewtwo. I just wish it were easier to main Samus. :c



Samus seems like such a technical character. It's like you have to have 40 DEX to be able to use her well or something...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2015)

Ieono said:


> Samus seems like such a technical character. It's like you have to have 40 DEX to be able to use her well or something...



Samus has a great deal of problems and I have no clue why. A good player with her is scary but she's been nerfed so hard it makes being good difficult.
...
Yes, I'm back. I'm just taking a break from the riots until this forum is shut down or I'm banned.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> What do you mean by going from? Are you selling your Wii U copy and buying the 3DS version instead? I recommend sticking with the Wii U version, because while the idea of playing on the go sounds fun, the single player is really nothing. You might as well get a dedicated single player experience instead.



Yeah, I was kinda thinking of doing that and maybe even getting rid of my Wii U lately. I doubt I'll actually go and sell it, but that's why I'm asking people about these things. Just wanna hear a few opinions from various places.

But anyway, you do have a point there. The Wii U version just looks superior by a lot, and while playing on the go would be fun, I doubt I'd even do it much considering I often even forget I have my 3DS with me, or I just don't take it.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 19, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> Yeah, I was kinda thinking of doing that and maybe even getting rid of my Wii U lately. I doubt I'll actually go and sell it, but that's why I'm asking people about these things. Just wanna hear a few opinions from various places.
> 
> But anyway, you do have a point there. The Wii U version just looks superior by a lot, and while playing on the go would be fun, I doubt I'd even do it much considering I often even forget I have my 3DS with me, or I just don't take it.


Well the 3DS is perfectly fine for online play, so it works as a substitute for the Wii U version. Having a Wii U just for Smash Bros isn't worth it, especially if you already have a 3DS.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well the 3DS is perfectly fine for online play, so it works as a substitute for the Wii U version. Having a Wii U just for Smash Bros isn't worth it, especially if you already have a 3DS.



Yeah, see? This is exactly what I'm thinking too. There are a few other games I'm looking forward to on the Wii U, but I'm not sure it's enough compared to how many I'm really looking forward to on the PS4, so I was thinking of just switching consoles, and buying Smash on the 3DS.

I'll think about it some more, so I don't have any regrets if I do it. Thanks for your input. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2015)

I have grown to dislike robin players in 2v2, nothing worst knowing that if you dont kill that robin right away they gonna charge up and release that damn max charge spell that will KO you and your partner.
its worst for their partner cause it then somewhat becomes a 2vs1 as some robin players play keep away thus often you are stuck having to hold off two players.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 19, 2015)

I've been finding some nice gyro setups with ROB.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 19, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well the 3DS is perfectly fine for online play, so it works as a substitute for the Wii U version. Having a Wii U just for Smash Bros isn't worth it, especially if you already have a 3DS.



You need that Wii U lan connector.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm open to play any competitive people here. If you don't mind me playing asshole characters like Rosalina (I swear I'm not a tier whore, she was the first character I ever played at launch).


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 20, 2015)

Rosalina is gr8.
I didn't even know the tiers and just thought she was a cool character.
I should get Sm4sh next chance I get. I'd love to play. I certainly CAN get it now.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

There aren't any "tiers" _officially_, but as far as results go, Rosalina is up there with Sheik (who is top), Sonic, and Zero Suit. I can only play Smash 4 on the DS though.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2015)

I was already salty about Rosalina being high tier in Mario Kart 8, so it was really fun learning she was high tier in Smash Bros, too

I'll admit though, I was really excited when she was announced


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

I didn't expect to like her. I usually play direct characters like the Cap'n or Mario.


----------



## Luca (Aug 20, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> Samus has a great deal of problems and I have no clue why. A good player with her is scary but she's been nerfed so hard it makes being good difficult.
> ...
> Yes, I'm back. I'm just taking a break from the riots until this forum is shut down or I'm banned.



I'm pretty good with my girl Samus. It's annoying, she wiffs a lot of attacks she shouldn't and has weird collision with other characters while running. I don't really like her without the armor though.

At least I now I have my senpai Mewtwo to rely on when I've had enough. Everything I ever wanted.~ <3


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

Luca said:


> I'm pretty good with my girl Samus. It's annoying, she wiffs a lot of attacks she shouldn't and has weird collision with other characters while running. I don't really like her without the armor though.
> 
> At least I now I have my senpai Mewtwo to rely on when I've had enough. Everything I ever wanted.~ <3



Nothing about her makes any sort of sense.

[video=youtube;H7CewcWnKs8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7CewcWnKs8[/video]


----------



## Luca (Aug 20, 2015)

Oh fuck... that video is spot on. Why'd you have to be so hard on my favorite character Sakurai? ;__;


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Samus needs buffs on her hitboxes. She's suffering from the same problem Wii Fit Trainer had before the last patch. Samus isn't bad at all, it's just that she requires way too much precision to use, more than other characters, and she's difficult to play as because of that. I use her often and it's frustrating seeing attacks miss that should have otherwise connected. 

Anyway, I'm available to play today, Wii U and/or 3DS. 
...if you guys want some Charizard action. ha


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2015)

Can I play you Terror, I've missed playing you [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Sure! I have gotten better since we last played so don't expect me to go down easy, haha. I'll be available to play in about two hours. Gonna get some drawing in then laze around for the rest of the day.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2015)

Awesome, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

Someone play me. Test my Link who I just picked up today and suck with probably because I'm only playing For Glory scrubs.

*3DS* is 1478-4275-4266


----------



## Luca (Aug 20, 2015)

I wouldn't mind playing in a few days with anyone, but I have to brush some of the rust off.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

Getting REAL sick of people making fun of Fox's adorable ass voice.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

I totally didn't take a nap and yeah.

Who's down to play right now?


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm here, did you want to play on the Wii U or 3DS?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

Falcon mains, be inspired. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=74vbhr2rtVI



SkyboundTerror said:


> I totally didn't take a nap and yeah.
> 
> Who's down to play right now?



Gimme a friend code (3DS)!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2015)

Ah, you guys can play instead if you both want to, it'd probably be a more even match!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Why don't we do a 3 player FFA, or is that too awkward? 

My FC is 0559 - 6972 - 5367


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2015)

Sure, I'd be okay with that, if I'm out of both of your leagues then it won't be too awkward calling in the towel early. : )

My FC is 3394 4061 9856


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Alright, I'll be hosting a room on the 3DS. I'll only be playing for about half an hour so let's make it good!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2015)

I sucked up a little extra time from you, so I'd say that was a success. [noparse][/noparse] Good games. 
It's hard to figure out the proper DI to use against your attacks.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Sure, I'd be okay with that, if I'm out of both of your leagues then it won't be too awkward calling in the towel early. : )
> 
> My FC is 3394 4061 9856



I'm probably too late, but I'll put in your FC now.

I'll be playing for a while though. I'm grinding my Link in Scrub Glory.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Played a bit longer than I should have, haha. Eugh, that Fox is hard to keep up with at times because of the hit-and-run tactics, and that lag wasn't making it easier for either of us. If only you were a liiiittle more consistent with your punishes.

Good games. Solid Fox. Felt weird playing your Ike. lol


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> I'm probably too late, but I'll put in your FC now.
> 
> I'll be playing for a while though. I'm grinding my Link in Scrub Glory.


Sorry to say, but... my thumb actually hurts from playing Terror. I probably shouldn't play more tonight.



SkyboundTerror said:


> Played a bit longer than I should have, haha. Eugh, that Fox is hard to keep up with at times because of the hit-and-run tactics, and that lag wasn't making it easier for either of us. If only you were a liiiittle more consistent with your punishes.
> 
> Good games. Solid Fox. Felt weird playing your Ike. lol


The lag felt inconsistent. Although maybe things just feel more laggy when I'm losing.
Fox is Charizard's worst match up, yeah? I wanted to use Ike because not only is Fox my tryhard character, but he'd also be acting as a crutch. Problem with Ike though, is that even though I've actually studied up on him, he's not second nature. With Fox I don't really have to focus so much on actually controlling him; I can focus more on the opponent.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 20, 2015)

Nah, Charizard's worst match up is either King Dedede or Zero Suit Samus. Dedede outranges and out-prioritizes Charizard, and his gordo can shut down all approaches. Zero Suit Samus is just stupid to fight - the match-up feels like roller skating on ice for Charizard. 

I'd say Fox and Charizard have an even match-up, a little in Fox's favor. Fox can combo 'zard all day, but once Charizard gets Fox off the stage, he can easily edge guard him because of Flamethrower. Both are also punish-heavy characters so it often comes down to who makes a mistake first, and of course, Charizard hits harder.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

I feel like anyone fast can just rush down Charizard. Sheik doesn't even need to be mentioned.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 20, 2015)

Dedede, huh? I wouldn't have even thought of that. As for Zero Suit Samus... she's everyone's worst match up. So no surprise there. 
I disagree that Fox and Charizard are even. I feel like Fox has enough variety in his recovery to get back onto the stage safely. He can delay his timing with Reflector and use either Fox Illusion or Fire Fox, or both. He can choose to grab the ledge, charge at you or just go over you entirely. It's more than most characters. 
Flare Blitz and Rock Smash are also super punishable, much more than anything Fox does. Even if Charizard hits harder, he leaves himself more open. And since he's easily combo'd, he's really the ideal fodder for Fox.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2015)

Fox has far better approaches and being the 4th fastest in the game, he has a near unmatched combo game. His edgeguarding tools aren't that great, but he doesn't need it because really you want to take stocks off the top with U-air combos or up smash setups (he has probably the best up smash in the game). Of course, he's gone down just a little because they nerfed his stupid ass jab lock infinite (thank fuck) so you actually have to put some thought into up smash setups. Works best reading rolls, especially coming up on the ledge.

Alternatively, and being heavy Charizard suffers from this greatly, you could use a sour spotted Fair to spike him if you're good at it.

Charizard gets absolutely outmatched if a Fox gives him no breathing room.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 21, 2015)

I need to use ZS Samus more...
But I'm dedicating my time to Ike right now.
Anyone want to toss me around?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I need to use ZS Samus more...
> But I'm dedicating my time to Ike right now.
> Anyone want to toss me around?



Friend code is up top. I'll play. 

EDIT: I'm only on 3DS though. ;w;


----------



## Weiss (Aug 21, 2015)

Added. Same.
Add primary in my sig.
I'll likely be using Ike. And I'll be bad soooo...


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

Flamethrower catches Fox's up b and side b, even if Flamethrower is stale, so if Fox tries to recover low, it's game. Fox can mix up his recovery, but Charizard will still have stage control and then he can mix up his edge guarding. Flamethrower shuts down most of Fox's options, and recovering high only gets him punished. I've played a lot of good Fox players and they all fall to Flamethrower, and it's not only Fox, either. Charizard's edge guarding game just happens to be one of the best, if not the best, and many characters suffer from it. He can wall out most characters with short-hopped forward airs, too. 

Fox does have the tools to pressure Charizard, and Charizard does get combo'd by him, but when it comes down to getting the KO, Fox needs to get a hard read because he lacks a reliable way to take down Charizard. The lack of kill throw is also detrimental. That's when Charizard has the upper hand because Charizard is all about prediction and punishing, and thanks to the high percentage that he'll have from Fox's comboing, he can KO early because of rage. Charizard also has one of the best kill throws in the game now so Fox can't be pressuring his shield unless he wants to get grabbed and KO'd/thrown off the stage. Fox becomes incredibly predictable when closing in on the kill, and Charizard gives Fox a beating if the Fox player isn't playing flawlessly. And no one plays flawlessly. 

Fox has set-ups and the combo game. Charizard has the edge guarding and the punish game. Fox will be ahead most of the match, but Charizard can quickly turn that around if the Fox gets cocky or hiccups. Rock Smash shuts down Fox's KO options, so even if a Fox player thinks he has a read, he probably doesn't because the Charizard will counter the read with his own. 

The match-up is even in my books because it all comes down to who gets the punish. They both screw each other up bad. It's even better for Charizard if custom moves are put into the equation. Dragon Rush and Rock Hurl give Fox a very hard time. 

The same thing can be said for the Captain Falcon and Sheik match-up. 



XoPachi said:


> Alternatively, and being heavy Charizard suffers from this greatly, you could use a sour spotted Fair to spike him if you're good at it.



I wouldn't recommend that since Flare Blitz has heavy armor, and Fly has super armor. The Fox will only get stage-spiked.


----------



## Weiss (Aug 21, 2015)

Talk about dragon expert haha.

How long must I wait for my love to return?! (Wolf)


----------



## SirRob (Aug 21, 2015)

Yup, totally an analysis that only someone really experienced with Charizard can give.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2015)

Good luck landing any of that on a GOOD Fox.
Tiamat, GET OUT.


----------



## Luca (Aug 21, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> Good luck landing any of that on a GOOD Fox.




Are shots fired?! Should I be ducking right now?


----------



## Weiss (Aug 21, 2015)

I like Ike's airs. <3
Someone should give me their opinions on them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2015)

Weiss said:


> I like Ike's airs. <3
> Someone should give me their opinions on them.



Short hop fast fall Nair is his best approach and true combos into a down tilt or foward tilt. I think its also a grab confirm like Kirby's. It can even hit from behind so be mindful of that.

And no, I was not firing shots at Sky. But honestly, a lot of what was said just would not happen against a Fox who knows his stuff. That's not to say a good Zardy can't beat Fox, skill determines most situations, but two equally high level players? It's really not likely. But Sky could just be Dat Boyâ„¢ and beast mode people. I've never played him so he might be able to demonstrate. Not that I play Fox.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 21, 2015)

The same can be said for Charizard if we're talking hypothetically. A Charizard will never allow a Fox to KO him thanks to disjointed hitboxes and super armor. Let's not forget that Charizard is the 8th fastest character in running speed with an amazing dash stop, so he can potentially juggle a Fox using up tilts and up smashes, never letting him touch the ground - 'Zard's wings don't have a hurtbox. I could argue it all day. lol

Charizard gets almost no representation, and is criminally  underestimated, so getting his point of view across is often a hassle because of most players' inexperience with the character. He is NOT easy to use. 

But, hypothetical, as with all match-up discussions. Skill is the only true factor, and as I've mentioned before, I've played many Fox players so I'm no stranger to the match-up. I tend to win most games, or go toe-to-toe when playing a Fox.


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Aug 22, 2015)

Tournament day today! Going to my third, and I WILL be making Top 10 this time. I got close last time getting 13th but I can only get better.

Skybound! I don't even have any Charizards in my local scene but I need to learn the match up with both my Villager and Yoshi like the back of my hand. Since the recent patches I feel like he is going to become more common,  he has alot of potential now... I haven't had a match against you in awhile and all I really know or remember about Charizards is that I can live his up throw until like 120 with proper DI on FD after fighting Leety (found him randomly on FG, one the very rare times I go on there).

I see some people I haven't around here too. And one of them seems to know what they are talking about *cough* XoPachi *cough*. I wonder who they main? :v


----------



## DukeTheHusky (Aug 22, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Charizard's edge guarding game just happens to be one of the best, if not the best, and many characters suffer from it.



*cough* Villager *cough*


----------



## Achoral (Aug 22, 2015)

I gotta play SkyboundTerror again in the future to see how. As everyone dropped Charizard and consider him as garbage since then, just like Wii Fit Trainer and Palutena, it's always surprising to find players who manage to do decent things with them.  
To me, Charizard's edgeguarding is far from being as effective as Sheik/Rosalina/Rob/Diddy/Sonic/Pikachu/Luigi.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2015)

Ok. Sorry. I wanted to play a few of you but I got swept out of state Friday night. I'm back now. I'm up for a few rounds.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Aug 22, 2015)

I still want to see Dr. Eggman make it to Smash Bros.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2015)

No seriously, someone (competitive) get on the sticks right quick. Fight my Lonk. :l


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 22, 2015)

I have 12 challenges left to go on panel 3.

Collecting all the Smash Run powers should be easy, right?  ...right?

Anyway, I had the luckiest break on one Smash Run:  I picked Sonic, got a helluva lot of Speed buffs (600+), and what's the final challenge?  RUN!

I hit one obstacle near the end but still finished like twice as fast as everyone else.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 23, 2015)

#WeCan'tTechThose
[video=youtube;a8rpifNUEYo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8rpifNUEYo[/video]

A slightly important vid about teching and how you can't when too close to the stage.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, I remember watching that and being glad someone explained it.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

That's why hugging the wall is generally a bad idea when trying to recover. 

Anyway, I'm always up for games so if you guys want to play, let me know beforehand and I'll hop on. 



DukeTheHusky said:


> ...after fighting Leety (found him randomly on FG, one the very rare times I go on there).



Wait, you know Leety? My memory sucks. LOL


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> That's why hugging the wall is generally a bad idea when trying to recover.
> 
> Anyway, I'm always up for games so if you guys want to play, let me know beforehand and I'll hop on.
> 
> ...



Skybound, fite me


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Gotta set a time, dood! I'm busy-ish today, though I will be free later on in the night.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 23, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> That's why hugging the wall is generally a bad idea when trying to recover.


I knew that

I knew wall teching was a thing I could do 
Why wouldn't I


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Aug 23, 2015)

The university I just started at hosts Smash monthlies, and entry fee is insanely low O: Thinking about trying them out once I adjust to my new schedule; had lotsa fun with the wifi one despite the hardcore jitters (which is sad because it's not like I was playing in front of hundreds of people or anything lol xP) and learned a good deal since the thing happened.

Don't expect to come out on top of any of these but maybe I can place top 10 at least =P


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 23, 2015)

SkyboundTerror said:


> Gotta set a time, dood! I'm busy-ish today, though I will be free later on in the night.



I'm free whenever. It's exactly 10 pm over here. Wanna go now?


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 23, 2015)

Just got back home. I can play in ten minutes if you're still up for it.

Edit: Guess it's too late!

Edit edit: You guys. I love Charizard so much. This happened tonight and I'm still trying to wrap my head around it. Ha. Hahaha.


----------



## Luca (Aug 24, 2015)

I wanted to try my skills against some of you guys but my internet is woefully under equipped for Smash. I tried to play a friend who lives 2 blocks away from my house and we lagged terribly. :/


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm still trying some advanced tech with Lonk like his ledge trump bomb spike. But I don't like risking it with tricky edge guarding tricks like that because you know...3DS.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2015)

I was playing in For Glory, and I got beaten by a Ness player without doing any damage to them. This guy ended up beating me with like half the cast before I got a communication error. And he didn't use any of the high tier characters, either. I'd say he was a good player, but I know he only won because I'm a bad player. Good players don't play in For Glory. They play locally in tournaments.

I'm trying to use Bowser Jr., but for the life of me I can't figure out how to actually play as him. I think I'm gonna have to look up a guide for him. Although honestly, the fact that I have to use a guide shows that I'm naturally a bad player, who can't figure out how to use a character himself.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Aug 25, 2015)

TBH I know quite a few good people (like, tourney regulars) that play in For Glory, though they don't play it to practice of course =P I play with these people quite regularly thanks to skype and can tell you they're far, _far_ above the types you'd run into on FG (sometimes even when I'd just be screwing around for kicks and giggles in FG I'd just quit the mode and play with the others because I was losing brain cells lol)

And don't be so hard on yourself, I still refer to guides for Lucario and I've been using him since a few weeks after the Wii U version came out and for over 5k matches, both online and offline combined =P everyone has a run-in with someone that is seemingly godlike in Smash, I know I've run into a couple myself. Don't let it get you down and keep positive.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2015)

Well it's nice to know that the good players (who I can assure you, I have never encountered in For Glory) don't even take For Glory seriously. All these people I'm losing to are just like, bored ten year olds who don't even know what they're doing. Like this guy I just played, he was using friggin' Olimar, Pac-Man, Charizard and all these other trash characters and he was STILL destroying me.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 25, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Well it's nice to know that the good players (who I can assure you, I have never encountered in For Glory) don't even take For Glory seriously. All these people I'm losing to are just like, bored ten year olds who don't even know what they're doing. Like this guy I just played, he was using friggin' Olimar, Pac-Man, Charizard and all these other trash characters and he was STILL destroying me.



I encounter this as well too. As of late however, I've been seening plenty of arrow, boomerang, and bomb spamming toon links. I'd rather play with friends sometimes, for glory can be the worst online experience when you run into those kinds of people/little kids.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 25, 2015)

There are players like that?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 25, 2015)

For Glory is trash, but I have no one to play so I just go there. The overall skill has gotten higher though. But the lag is still atrocious.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 25, 2015)

XoPachi said:


> For Glory is trash, but I have no one to play so I just go there. The overall skill has gotten higher though. But the lag is still atrocious.



Yup, the damn lag always ruins the fun. Then I get penalized for quitting because of it... unbelieveable. I'm free the rest of the day though if anyone is up for a few games, even though the lag will most likely prevent that from happening.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Mar 7, 2016)

Crazy thread bump since the last post was made before the forums went down but I wanted to share I'm being considered for my state's Power Rankings List lol. I have a few sets on youtube as well, if anyone's interested:



Spoiler























with the exception of the first set against ODB Terry, each of my opponents are on or have been on (in the case of Tigrex) the Alabama Power rankings so all of these sets were pretty big for me. I've also reset the bracket and won two different tournaments against Mahgnittoc who's 2nd in Alabama and Pudd who's 4th in Alabama


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm happy to say that a scene has finally formed in my area thanks to a bunch of bored college students with too much free time. I've attended a fair amount of tournaments so far and I've consistently gotten top 8, and sometimes won, with solo Charizard. I still get incredibly anxious at tournaments especially when there's 60+ people watching, but I've been doing well and I'm becoming the talk of the town haha. No one expects to see the lizard placing well, and every time I play, the crowd is cheering for me. I've faced some Power Ranked players from up north and had their backs to the wall, and while I didn't win, it was enough to leave an impression. I'll most likely be attending more tournaments in the future to improve my game.

There's not much footage of my matches yet. I expect at least four more videos to go up in the next few days. Here's the only three recent videos of my gameplay so far:



Spoiler





















Charizard is completely selling me as a player and I couldn't be happier with the fact.


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Apr 25, 2016)

ayyyy guess who made it onto my state's PR list


Spoiler











=P


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 25, 2016)

I might not own a Wii U myself, but I have attempted the game at a friends house, using the setup for SSBBrawl, a game I'm more familiar with i n terms of button layout. I can't really play online, but whenever I played, I'd either play Kirby (No I did not just spam the hammer, don't worry), or I'd also play Luigi (Although not as well as Kirby...) I was also attempting to get better at Fox and Falco too, and doing alright at it.


----------

